# The Order of Initiative in: "Just a Simple Escort"



## tariff

*Background: * Herein is our gaming groups Adventure Log.  We play a game similar to PbM, but we use the Klooge software.  Players Log in and "Leave" thier turns.  All text is recorded via the chat screen.

*Warning:* Some of the text is rather "fruity"

*THE CHARACTERS*​
*COLERIDGE (4TH Lvl Human Bard)*





_Aged 25, standing approximately 5' 8" tall Coleridge is fairly slight in build.  His appearance is somewhat unkempt and garish with what armour he has being a mish-mash of what he has been able to gather over the years, being of different colours and styles. He has a scar sweepin down over his left eyebrow.  _

*SPARHAWK (4th Lvl Human Fighter)*




_Sparhawk, Is a man of middle years, a tall imposing man, of obviously military upbringing. His hair and beard both well trimmed and beginning to grey, his eyes steel blue and as sharp as a hawks. Obviously his nose has been broken at some point and not reset straight _ 

*POACHER (4th Lvl Human Ranger)*




_Poacher was a distinctly rustic air to him. But mostly he just stinks of . His tattered doublet and hose look like they've seen better days. In fact they look like they've seen better decades. His threadbare cloak is patched in several places and looks like it has recently been dipped into a puddle of mud. His boots are miss matched and are laced with bits of old baling twine. 
 His long matted and greasey hair hangs lank about his scruffy, unshaven face. His dark, deep set eyes have a suspicious look and appear to constantly be looking about, never resting in their endless watchfulness. Watching for what appears undecernable. Poachers thin cracked lips hide a maw filled with broken, blackened uneven teeth. A flattering person who was having an unusually charitable moment would describe Poachers features as unfavourable. A normal person may describe him one ugly motherer. 
 The only favourable thing to be said about Poacher on first impressions appears to be the obvious care that he seems to have taken with the Long composite bow stave that he constantly carries unknocked in his left hand. Also noting that as his eyes dance nervously about the room his index and second finger on this right hand appear to twitch compulsively. As if those twitching digits were even now sending imaginary shafts into unsuspecting prey. _

*FENG (3rd Lvl Half-Orc Barbarian)*




_Was a prisoner of the Zhentarim.  Released with a bit of help from the others_


*LIMARA (4th Lvl Female Human Cleric)*




_She wears her mithral chainshirt under a low-cut crimson red robe, which has a thigh-high split on the sides, revealing either tight-cut red leather three-quarter trousers or red stockings. Her red and black squared leather knee-high 'chequerboard' boots match her elbow length leather gauntlets. All this comes wrapped in a Red Knight cloak!!_

*BELTAIN (3rd Lvl Human Cleric)*




_Beltain came from the hinterland of Waterdeep high on the hills overlooking the great city. His father was a human but his mother a half-elf. His family was wiped out but a raid (orcs/drow/zents who knows) and he was rescued from the ruins of his house with his sister. He sustained major scarring to his face and back when the raiders set the hut on fire but the scars to his mind are worse. He hates those who prey on outlying homesteads but does not empathize with those who dwell in them unless they are prepared to take up arms to protect what is theirs.
He and his sister were found by elves (and they took him to live with his elven relations) where he was named Beluthian Thainor (Shortened to Beltain when amongst humans) and he spent almost all of his adult life with the elves in the High Forest. He thinks of himself an elf but knows he is not - really. As an "elven" cleric he was not a success as his hatred was at odds with the worshipers of Corellon Larethian and so he set out to take the word in the lower lands of Forgotten Realms. He usually wears a helmet, partly to hide his badly scarred face._

*RIZZIT (4TH Lvl Kobold Sorcerer)*




_Talkative, inquisitive kobold outcast. Was a prisoner of the Zhentarim._


*NOSNIBOR THE WIZARD (4th Lvl Elf Wizard)*




_A very tall and gaunt elf with short brown hair and strangely unfocusing yellow eyes, his surprisingly large and pointy ears (even for an elf) are stuffed bulgingly under the woolly Bobble hat that is pulled tightly over his slightly too large head. His face, though obviously young in elven terms, is creased with laughter lines around the eyes, and with the dazzling smile that that almost constantly adorns his features. _​
*BIBABOBALOBALOS (4th Lvl Dwarven Rogue) *  




*ELINOR (5th Lvl Human Paladin) *


----------



## tariff

*CHAPTER 2.............*

*ASHABENFORD*
The party arrives back in Ashabenford after its adventures in Galaths Roost (Now thats another story)
Limara and Sparhawk take Beltain and Feng's corpses to the Temple of Tyr.  12,000gp is paid and both are brought back to life.
Mozart and Inialos are buried in the town cemetery.
Poacher yet again makes the news and is arrested and jailed for a few weeks.  Whilst in jail the ranger is befriended by a dog, a mangy Pitbull.  
Poacher names him Bullseye.
The party train. Limara, Poacher, Sparhawk and Rizzit increasing in levels.
The party loses contact with Arzan and Wheatcutter, who have either left town, or have chosen not to rejoin the party.
Beltain spends time practicing his Herbalism skills with the locals.
Several of the group spend time getting their pets and mounts trained..
6 weeks goes by.

_Time of Day: 11:00 AM.   - Clear Day 19, Nightal (The Drawing Down) 19th, 1372 The Year of Wild Magic._

The party decides that they will escort Walter and Deirdre to Suzail.  Walter has offered 300gp each, some of the party scoff at the reward, but agree anyway.  They set off.....


----------



## tariff

*TRAVELLING TO SUZAIL*
The party begin traveling....Walter says out loud "Its about 160 miles to Tilverton, a tendays travel.  We will first pass the destroyed villages of Mistlebrook and Mistletarn.  Both destroyed in Drow raids several months ago.  Then we pass Peldan's Helm, a small village, never been there myself mind"
Beltain keeps his place in the party order, waiting for a suggestion from one of the party leaders.  He watches the foliage to his side of the road for signs of ambush. He urges his horse forward slightly so that he can see how Limara fares.
Poacher takes up a point position and keep an eye out for possible problems ahead. Specifically watching out for ambushes and such. Unfortunately his stench seems to waft back to those directly behind him.
Feng grins showing a slobbery fang "So Deirdre, how did a lovely girl like yourself end up in a Zhent prison?" He continues "Are you married, ah... Betrothed and is your Daddy rich?. I’m a mighty warrior - ever seen muscles this big?"
Deirdre replies to Feng "The wagon train i was on was attacked by zhents....erm, no, im not married.." she leans away from Feng, looking visibly disgusted "So...did they fix yer...um...small problem?" she says looking at the Half-Orcs crotch area.
Rizzit says to Coleridge "Sing us a song as we ride Col, something to keep spirits up and attract every monster for miles to us"
Limara looks around as she rides keeping a keen eye on the surroundings.  She notices a butterfly that seems to be fluttering around near the party. 
The paranoid cleric cast a detect magic spell on the butterfly...it does not detect as magical!!!.
Poacher briefly looks back at the rest of the party. He briefly shakes his head and mouths a word that appears to be something like the word "Tanker" before getting back to scouting out the path ahead.


*ATTACK OF THE BROWN BEAR.*
Suddenly, From behind one of the trees comes into view a Brown Bear...It snarls at the party....
"Poacher.... you any good at skinning bears? " shouts Limara as she sees the bear advance.
"If you eat their heart you gain their strength I heard" says Rizzit.
"err, who told you that ?" says Limara
"A guy at the bar i think" replies the kobold
Limara shakes her head. "..Don’t think its true somehow.... you can try if you want"
"Sounded believable to me" nods Rizzit.
Limara suddenly shouts and points at Rizzit’s back " AAAAHHH, ...Rizzit your backs on fire !!!!"
Limara laughs "..see, sounded convincing.....but not true... you see for every truth there is a lie, for every fact there is a falsehood. Look further into the idea, if eating a bears heart made you stronger, then why aren’t there hundreds of trainee fighters and barbarians running round out here slaughtering them all ??... Therefore the bear heart idea is looking less likely now... see ?"
Rizzit smiles "Had my back been on fire i would have had no concern, i fear not the heat of flames with the blood of my ancestors coursing through my veins"
Feng snarls at Limara "My people eat the hearts of braves that they defeat - why is it so difficult to believe?"
Rizzit smiles "See, if Feng agrees then it must be true"
Feng nods.
Poacher looks at Feng "When you say ‘People’, can i presume you mean Hairy arsed Barbarians? Bears are part of the natural world. And as such should be mercilessly eradicated and then hung on some rich ers wall. Kekeke"
Beltain is jerked into wakefulness by the sound of the party preparing for battle.  He scans the road ahead and to the sides looking for more of the bears.
Feng snarls again "Look, Its a ing BEAR! Leave it alone, and it will leave us alone - OK? What has this got to do with escorting Mr. Moneybags over there - did we sign up for a Safari?.  Beltain - have you told these Jokers about the Fugue?, Have you told them about what is to come after?". Feng shakes his head.
Beltain replies, "The Fugue was just a path to a place in god's domain.  I was more worried about those I left behind - not somewhere I'd want to stay, I was approached by a ...   well I would rather not dwell on that but it was very unpleasant----"
Limara interjects "The fugue is a safe place for all those who have a god... as long as you avoid the, baatezu but they cant harm you,...... its just a bit morbid as all, looking at all those nonbelievers sealed in a wall for eternity.... mind you, ive only read about it, when you are there I’m sure its a most unnerving experience"
Coleridge says from the back of his mount "I see no reason to attack this noble creature unless it decides to attack us, you others may seek your sport with it if you choose, but all your doing is causing a gradual decline in these magnificent beasts who have a much slower reproductive pattern than us, and thus speeding them towards extinction and reducing our own amount of work and usefulness on expeditions like this."
Rizzit moves his hands in arcane patterns and two missile of magical energy scream toward the bear and impact causing it (9) damage.
Poacher fires his bow from the back of Buttercup his horse.  He barely scrapes the bear for (2) damage. "Weeee. Another ing spectacular hit."
Beltain dismounts and runs forward toward the bear.
Rizzit looks round and sees Feng standing, not moving, by the cart "wow never thought i would see Feng scared of a fight"
Beltain shouts Feng "The bear is a hazard to travelers and other denizens of this woodland.  Let us convert it to a fireside rug and proceed..."
Sparhawk slams down his visor and kicks his heels into Faran’s flanks setting his lance as his trusty steed charges at his target.  He hits the bear hard in the chest, the lance wounding the bear badly for (30) damage.
"Wow, says Beltain" Extremely impressed by the massive damage inflicted by the mounted knight.  "Superb hit Sir Sparhawk!"
"Fantastic hit Spar, you the man" claps Rizzit.
Limara shoots her light Crossbow and also scrapes the bear for (2) damage.
The bear takes a 5ft step and attacks Sparhawk.  It hits the warrior with one of its claws for (15) damage.
"Don’t worry Spar I will finish him off before he can hurt you again" shouts Rizzit from the back of Beaker.
Coleridge sighs "I feel no need to sing or revel in the needless harm of this great beast, but i will try to aid inputting it out of its misery now that you have injured it  so".  He raises his Heavy Crossbow and fires.  The bolt misses the critically injured Bear. "Alas too much time performing my musical arts and not enough practice with my crossbow, someone else relieve this creature of its last vestiges of life and release it from its painful torment"
Rizzit once again releases to magic missiles.  They unerringly hit the Bear for (8) damage. The bear is badly wounded and barely able to stand.  
Rizzit pulls on Beakers reigns and the Axebeak moves toward the bear at great speed.  The Axebeak attacks the bear, its sharp beak sinking into the bears flesh.  The bear lets out one final howl before it collapses to the floor...
Rizzit looks at Sparhawk "I hope that goes someway to proving my worth to you again Sparhawk"
Poacher walks over to the dead bear "Guys you want me to skin this er? It'll look good as a rug if i skin it right. Someone make a cup of tea and some lunch. It won't take me long."
Poacher ineptly starts to hack the bear’s skin up. When he is only about a third of the way through and appears to be removing the skin in 4 or 5 messy lumps he starts to swear at himself and gives up. Covered in gore the ranger gets back on his Horse. "ing . I'm out of ing practice."
The party look at Walters map and discuss where to go next.
"I am happy for Sparhawk and Limara to agree the parties route" says Beltain.
"I would like to have a quick check of the villages" says Rizzit.
Coleridge turns to Walter "Walter how long ago was it that Mistlebrook and Mistletarn fell to the Drow?...I see little point investigating them if they are but empty husks which have been left abandoned for some time, unless we have reason to believe the Drow would have returned there for some reason. It may be useful to check on the Abbey or Peldan's Helm to check they have not also fallen to drow attacks since the road was last traveled such information would be of great use to other travelers and the nearby towns/cities"
Sparhawk nods "I concur Coleridge, there is little point in checking abandoned villages at this time methinks, our mission is one of escort."
Walter replies to the bard "Mistlebrook and Mistletarn fell approximately 2 months ago...Drow, so the rumors say"
Feng sighs "It really doesn’t matter which way we go - we will all end up in the same place eventually. Coleridge - you know of any heroic tales that might inspire me? I really need some inspiration at the moment."
Sparhawk looks at the map a while "Looking at this map, we can strike out due east from here check the abbey and Peldan’s Helm and pick up the Moonsea Ride south from there neighbors, let us head on"
The party move out..


*THE ABBEY OF THE GOLDEN SHEAF*
The party travel to The Abbey of the Golden Sheaf.  This prosperous religious hold is dedicated to the worship of Chauntea Grainmother.   
The abbey is very impressive. It is rare to see such fertility in a single holding this small.  The party is told they cannot enter the Abbey and decide to pitch camp nearby for the night.  In the morning they will travel to the small village of Peldan's Helm. 
The monks at the Abbey offer the party refreshments and they talk with the party a while.
Rizzit begins camping down for the night.  He grumbles "To be honest i would prefer if we traveled at night and rested during the day. I don’t really like the daylight"
Limara says bluntly "No one else except you and Feng can see at night, it would be a tactical disadvantage for the party to travel at night""
"Rizzit.... if you wish to travel in the dark, join the Drow...we move in the light!" states Sparhawk.
It is beginning to get dark, and chilly...Winter is certainly here..
Limara cures Sparhawk of his wounds from the Bear attack.
Poacher starts ranting about the monks at the Abbey. "Do you reckon those monks are all  stabbers? I don’t know. A load of blokes living together at such close quarters. Bound to wanna nudge the  chute. What do you reckon?. I mean. Golden sheaf? That's like one of them things ya stick on ya  innit? Bet they like to play 'Hide the Sausage' on them cold winter nights."
Feng says "As holy people, I guess they are knowing and doing the will of their god. They show great wisdom in this. I certainly mean to known my god, and serve him better." Feng shudders "I'll not leave this life again so...unprepared."
Feng sits down on his bedroll and stares moodily into the fire.
Poacher spits "ing gods. Who the  needs them? Meddling bastards who can think of nothing better to do than  around with decent folk. I ing hate gods."
Walter looks at Poacher "If i may be so bold...don’t you hate everyone?"
"Yeah. But ing god. What a bunch of s. I hate them the most. Well.. Them and you lot." Poacher whittles at a bit of wood. Over time he creates something vaguely penis shaped. He looks at it and starts giggling to himself.
Limara looks over to the Ranger "So poacher are you telling me that you worship no god ?"
Poacher smiles "Well my birth certificate says Malar. But he's a . Though he doesn't appear to mind me thinking so. Coz ranger magic is divine in nature. But on the whole it's not that i disbelieve in gods. If i did that the ers would probably
come round and put my windows in. No. I believe. I just think that they're a bunch of meddling s. I only like Malar coz he's god of being cruel to animals or something. "
Limara nods "arr, Malar... The beast lord, ... yup he suits you.... i wonder what he thought of you slaughtering all those Baneite zhents. Bane is an ally of his."
Sparhawk joins the conversation as they bed down for the night "I too believe in a divine purpose, but hold no great addiction to pray for my sword arm...If you believe and it works then do so, I prefer to make my own luck and judgment. Let everyone believe what he or she wish and mayhap we will all come through this together"
Coleridge hums a melancholy dirge as he looks into the fire.  He looks around to the others and says "Would you fellows like to recount some of your adventures since last i traveled with you, what happened and where did you go after i left you?"
"I ing DIED!" spits Feng. The half orc clamps his teeth shut, rolls over and tries to sleep.
Beltain turns to the bard "In a nutshell we went through a portal and found ourselves at a Zent fortress which was used as a base for raids via a number of portals.  Unfortunately we couldn't return for 24 hours and in that time the zents through everything they had at us.  Heals were at a premium and it was touch and go as to if we survived.  Suddenly a group of higher-level zents, the leaders, surged up from the dungeons where they were due to hold some internal rite.  I managed to kill a couple while under the effects of dust of disappearance and I then attacked a huge half-orc, 
became invisible and he dealt me a mighty blow (20 hp) and next I knew I was wandering the fugue. The others, so I'm told, managed to free some prisoners (of which Walter and Deirdre formed part) and the warriors among those freed teamed up with the party and managed to fight off the final waves of zents from the two guard towers.  Battered and weary they then waited at the portal until daylight, and the portal activated and they came back to the realms."
Beltain looks into the star-lit heavens and says a prayer to his god.  He gazes for a time at the sleeping form of Limara and then tucks his blanket around him and goes to sleep. He sleeps fitfully his dreams keep returning to the gray unending plains of the fugue...
Feeling the cold Rizzit rolls himself right up against the campfire enjoying the flames dancing around him, sighing deeply he falls into a deeper sleep.
The party sleep the night.  In the morning they set off for Peldan's Helm.  
Whilst they travel Feng says to the party "When the time is right - can you all help me capture an Orcish shaman? I need  to speak with someone who knows the will of Gruumsh better than I."


----------



## tariff

*PELDAN'S HELM*
The party arrives in the small village.
Beltain smiles "Ah friends, civilization!  A hot bath, good food and a warm bed for the night.  A welcome respite from the trail." Beltain thinks a moment and then says "Perhaps we should have visited the villages of Mistletarn and Mistlebrook to the South.  The Drow raids may link back to the strange map that you found in that foul Zent fortress..."
Limara says to the rest of the party "This is the last town on our route until we get to Halfhap, and that is more than a tenday away, so we will need to buy some party food and drink to put on the cart. If we all pay 10gp each, that should get us decent stash of edibles."
Limara checks her hair and make up with her hand mirror, she brushes her fingers through one side of her hair and smiles at the result. She puts her mirror back in her pack.
Beltain rides into the small village of Peldan's Helm beside Limara thinking of the Inn a hot bath, food and drink and a soft bed out of the elements.
The party book themselves into the only Inn; a Inn named "The man with fire in his hands".  Limara takes 10gp off of all party members and organizes food supplies for the road, and they all book rooms for the night.
Feng approaches the bar. "Hey, Innkeeper - you been having trouble with orcs hereabouts?"
The barman replies "No more so than usual... Infact there is a ranger chap staying here, Penfold is his name, he said he tracked a orc to a small camp of them in the Cormanthor Forest, not far from here he said"
"Where might I find Penfold?" says Feng.
"He should be in later...bout 7 ish" replies the barman.
Feng nods and goes and sits in a corner of the inn.
Rizzit clambers onto a stool and orders beers for everyone "Bet you dont get many kobolds in here" he says.
The barman smiles "Nope, infact your the first one...to be honest i though the half orc chap here had you as a prisoner, perhaps he is a bounty hunter taking you to Suzail for trial by the Purple Knights...that’s what i thought"
"Ive been killing zhents!" exclaims Rizzit to the barman.  The kobold turns to Deirdre "So Deirdre, wanna share with me tonight?"
Deirdre replies to Rizzit "Oooohh, no thanks. ill get a room on my own thanks"
Rizzit winks "Well your loss, you wont meet another guy with a tongue quite like mine, reaches the places you've never been reached before"
Rizzit looks over to Coleridge who is mingling with the locals.  "lets have a song Col to get this party started"
Coleridge seats himself at a table and summons himself a lute. "A song you shall have my fine kobold, i shall sing you the tale of Sallust"
Coleridge strums on his lute and breaks into song
"For him there was no greater fight"
"The one he lost without the light"
"For he was strong, forthright and bold"
"home to prison, Shadowhold."
Coleridge strums a riff
"Through hordes of evil he would wade"
"Dispatching justice with his blade"
"Till the whispers finally caught his ear"
"Cruelly slew his children dear."
Coleridge strums the riff again
"Three daughters fair, and lovely wife"
"Struck down in passion, filled with strife"
"For he would take these lands of old"
"From home to prison, Shadowhold"
Coleridge hums along with his lute
"Till the Druid of the Boarder Wood"
"Did what the righteous Sallust Should"
"He cursed that land of truth unhallow"
"Home and Castle, fled to Shadow"
Coleridge seeks out the eyes of his listeners
"The Blackguard Sallust waits there still"
"In the cloven hall beneath the hill"
"On certain nights when the moon is red"
"Shadow returns from where it fled"
Coleridge sings on eyes filled with emotion
"Till the day it comes, the light that burns"
"And into the halls of gloom returns"
"To clear the dust, the scrap the mold"
"From prison to home, comes Shadowhold"
Coleridge seems lost in the tale
"But not without what is due the Dead"
"Nothing less than Sallust's Head"
"Upon a pike, and facing east"
"His eyeballs plucked in Raven Feast"
Coleridge lowers his gaze lost in the tune
"But even then, ware what was told"
"And seek beneath old Shadowhold"
"For the root of evil runs very deep"
"And whispers in the ears who sleep"
Coleridge rocks on his stool in time with the rhythm
"Darkness is its very breath"
"The one that brings shadowed death"
"Beneath the keep, beneath the hill"
"It lies in wait, it waits there still."
Coleridge builds to a crescendo
"And three daughters and a wife so pale"
"Sing songs to it in hated wail"
"Of better times, of love and gold"
"A time before cursed Shadowhold"
Coleridge sets down his instrument, leans back and takes a long draw on his beer
Rizzit claps
The Barman claps "Nice lead work bud. Singing needs work, just the delivery mind, but not bad..not bad at all" claps.  "Here, have a beer on me"
Coleridge smiles "I thank you my friend, i fear the dust on the road must have dried my throat, the beer is most welcome"
"Thank you for an excellent song, but sad indeed." says Beltain.
"A good song friend” Sparhawk says slapping Coleridge on the back
"Col... that was inspiring. Nice finger work.... although a lady probably shouldn't say that!" Limara bursts out laughing.  She sups on her beer, "mmm, makes me feel like one of the lads, drinking a pint of ale...."
Time goes by and the party has a few drinks.  A man walks into the bar, the barman greets him "Hello Penfold, that half orc over there said he wants to talk to you"  Penfold looks over to Feng sitting in the corner.
Limara speaks to the man "So you are Penfold the ranger... what is this i hear about orc encampments, the barman says you tracked an orc .. sounds interesting, can you tell us more?”
The man looks annoyed at Limara's questions "Ummm....yes, i tracked a band of a few orcs...what of it....never seen an orc before?....bloody adventurers, spose you wanna go hunt them now do ya, haven’t you been reading the articles that first appeared in the Ashabenford Herald, about adventurers and their role in society, you lot are bloody pests"
Beltain interjects "Don't believe everything you read in the papers friend Penfold, laughs Beltain, they tend to be written by grubby men to entertain the stay-at-home citizens.  The townsfolk are eager for help - until the danger is past, then they would as soon forget their fear and obligation to their helpers. If these are "nice" orcs, peaceful and gentle, then tell us no more.  If they cause trouble to the local people by their raids and rapine then tell on"
Penfold the ranger replies "All i have to say is yes, i did track a band of orcs to a camp in the forest.  As far as i know they haven’t been responsible for any killings or anything"
Limara says, "I have no interest in attacking an orc village that isn’t causing any problems, if they are being peaceful then they should be encouraged to stay that way.  oh, ..and Penfold.... you call us bloody adventurers and bloody pests.... lets hope you never need our services "
Rizzit grumbles "Well i think an orc camp should be checked out, we are adventurers first, caravan guards second or were you simply looking for a peaceful trip along the road for the duration of this adventure"
"Rizzit, incase you had forgotten," says Limara "We are currently escorting alter to Suzail. Does Walter have a time limit or is he up for taking an extra month so that we can waltz off and investigate every rumor all the way through Cormyr ?"
Rizzit replies” I don’t see he would have much choice, does anyone else want to check out the orcs in the morning?. I am already bored with the road. How about you poacher? orcs always have loot"
Limara sighs "Look, we are CONTRACTED to do a job.... that means we do the job.... don’t agree to a job if you don’t want to do it.... Walter has EVERY choice, he hired us.... If Walter agrees to it then i am happy to do it, but if he wants us to move on, then we move on. Its not your choice Rizzit...What are Deirdre and Walter supposed to do while we go off hunting orcs? stay here unguarded or come with us ? "
Limara turns to Walter, "please can you tell us what you require, do you have a time limit? Do we avoid unnecessary encounters? “
Walter replies to Limara "Um..No, although id like to reach Suzail before Ches, i have a merchant meeting at the beginning of the month"
Rizzit mocks Limara "My we are touchy today, as it happens I don’t really give a  about the job, its something to do until something more interesting comes along"
Poacher spits at Rizzit "Why the  do we want to go kill some random orcs? Just coz you don't ing like them? Well that’s no reason. You never let me go and kill random ing elves. Lets just stay here for the night then  off. Just coz some wanker ranger who probably doesn't know a ing orc trail from a hobgoblin trail says there's orcs out there you lot wanna go all heroic and go deal with them? It's just another ing example of you ers and your good alignment fascism and war mongering coming out in ya actions." Says Poacher before mockingly adding. "Oooh. There's some orcs in the forest. We gotta go kill the evil things.... Wankers."
Rizzit replies "We want to kill them cos they are there probably sitting on a load of loot they took of someone else.... and I like killing stuff"
"Loot?" sneers Poacher "Their ing orcs. They never have loot. Well no more than ing Kobolds. Lets loot you first."
Rizzit sighs "This is going to be such a dull trip with you ooo lets not fight anything ers....no no please don’t hurt the noble bear, oh maybe they are good orcs, we are contracted for this and that blah blah blah.....miserable ers" he concludes.
" off Rizzit." spits back poacher "I don't wanna ing go. I like orcs. I used to like ing Kobolds till i met you. If we go kill orcs i demand that we kill the next lot of ing elves we come across."
Rizzit sulks and drinks his beer
Poacher sneers at the kobold "Anyway. Aren't we supposed to have you on a lead when we're in civilized areas?"
"Just you try it boyo" states Rizzit.
Poacher looks over to Feng and Penfold suspiciously and wanders over. "Hey what are you two ers whispering about? Trying to double cross us i bet."

After about an hour of quality bathing time, Limara stacks her dirty laundry for cleaning. She dries off and talc’s herself down, putting on a  tiny lacy thing and some red fishnet stockings. Her mithral shirt, barely buttoned, and a tiny red skirt is tonight’s casual eveningwear. Limara then does her hair and makeup, she bends over and packs her stuff up, she then walks over to Beltain and shuts his gaping mouth for him.."blink, or you'll go blind. See you in the bar for dinner....” She picks up her stuff and goes to the bar...

Beltain asks for some cold water to be added to the bath.  When he has recovered he gets out of the bath, dries himself and dresses in clean cloths, leaving his travel gear for laundry and hurries down to the bar.
Beltain points out to those assembled that baths have been paid for the company... and laundry facilities.
Poacher looks at the cleric "What the  would i want a bath for? All that that smell of soap does is knock off my tracking ability; a good earthy stench keeps you healthy. And anyway. I had a ing bath two trips to Ashabenford ago. So  off you bloody perfume wearing gay boy. Who you the priest of anyway? Quentin the Toffee shunter or something?"
Beltain says to the Ranger "I'm sure that if you had a bath Poacher you would feel much better.  You have a lot of anger with life that is trying to escape.  Relax in the cleansing waters and see how good it feels...  You might even find that the serving girls feel more positive towards you if they could approach you without feeling queasy. " 
"Or you take out that anger on some orcs" suggests Rizzit.
Poacher replies, "I have allot of ing anger in life because complete ing wankers keep giving me ing  advice and it pisses me off. How ing stupid do you think i am. Soaking in a nice hot bath is going to change me. the world and the wankers in it in no way. I'll get out of the bath and you'll still be a knobend, Limara will still be a useless ing slapper, Rizzit will still be monster that has somehow weaseled his way into the party, Feng will still no doubt be a  and i'll still hate you all. How's a ing bath gonna alter that?"

Feng talks to the ranger Penfold for a while. Initially the ranger offers to take Feng on his own to the orc camp, then he seems to change his mind, stating once again that he wont lead a band of adventurers to kill orcs who haven’t committed any acts of violence against Peldan’s helm.  The ranger leaves the Inn, stating before he goes "If you want Orcs try the Thunder Peaks....or ask around in Arabel, they’ve had enough problems with orcs"

The night goes by and the party has a good few drinks, and mingles with the locals.

At the end of the evening Beltain says to the party "I have learned that Hoograg, a cruel and cunning ogre, is often sighted in this area. Hoograg specializes in stealing horses and clobbering peasants, and only a lucky few have survived his sneaky attacks.  This ogre, people say, has a greenish skin and exudes a particularly foul smell."
"Ah! You think it may be a relative of Poacher?" asks Feng.
Beltain continues, "Maybe, if we had a hound with a good sense of smell, we could track him.  That rules out Bullseye 'cos if he had any sense of smell..."
Feng laughs.
"Damned if I am going anywhere without a nights bed." says Beltain.  He looks meaningfully at Limara in her tiny red skirt and fishnet stockings.

The party retires to bed for the night...They awake in the morning...



*LEAVING PELDAN'S HELM*
The party sleeps the night and awake in the morning...some feeling a little worse for wear after last nights merriment...
Sparhawk leans on the table in the Inn and addresses the others. "Neighbours forget the orcs and let us travel on, should we come back this way we can look for them then, let us head back to the Moonsea Ride and continue our journey"
Poacher, by the smell of him, hasn’t taken this stay over as a opportunity to bath.  "Well, im still a bit hung over, but i think we decided we was going to leave the in orcs alone and carry on escorting that slap head Walter and Deirdre here to Suzail.  Whilst i was in the toilets last night i asked some geezer about that Ogre Beltain was talking about.  He was most helpful, and after i let go of his bollocks he told me that the Ogre had been spotted recently near the Moonsea Ride, directly south of here.  The er must be praying on traveling caravans.  Anyways, i could track near there, see if i pick up on anything...Least its on our way.  What do you guys say?.   And did anyone else pick up any relevant info last night?.. And no Beltain, Limara liking it over the dressing table aint in news."
Beltain looks clean and very happy, if tired, this morning.  He smiles a lot and doesn't seen at all put out by Poacher's jibes. "If we can get rid of the Ogre menace as we pass through then I would vote for doing it, I can't believe that I'm agreeing with Poacher. Removing the Ogre may change these people's jaded opinion of adventurers."
"Good idea, lets hunt some ogre" says Rizzit excitedly.
Feng snorts "We killed a couple of Ogres on the way to Galath's roost - I don't recall that they were much of a problem. One should be a piece of piss." 
The Bard Coleridge speaks "I also heard tell of Hoograg last night, by the sound of him he is an opportunistic coward, mainly preying on unarmed peasants and petty thievery, but we should be wary by all accounts only a few have managed to survive his sneaky attacks, so we need to remain alert on our journey through this area".  The bard takes a sip of his drink and continues "There is also rumor of a long forgotten temple to Silvanus somewhere south of here on the edge of the forest, this is purely supposition, but if that place is now deserted it is possible that Hoograg is using 
the ruins as his home, seeing as the attacks have all been in this area"
The cleric of the Red Knight, Limara, speaks "ok, we have 67 days to get to Suzail in time for Walter to go to his meeting. The journey should take about 28 more days 'ish, so we have some leeway with time. I agree with Sparhawk that we should head off on the moonsea, but i reckon we have time to hunt this ogre..if thats what it is.. "
Sparhawk once again speaks "Forasmuch as there is many a rumor, nothing will be found hitherto us moving along said ride, let us move along and take what knowledge we have with us. Mayhap our journey will be clear, but forewarned is four armed, so all be vigilant neighbors"
Rizzit looks at the warrior puzzled "let me get this right, Spar your proposing we carry on our way and only fight the ogre if it tries to attack us? or are you leading us to where poacher may be able to pick up a trial? or to search out this long forgotten temple?"
"Whichever the party decide Rizzit, but we will achieve little sitting here talking bout it...I am proposing we move along and then make our decisions upon our findings" replies Sparhawk.
The party load up their food supplies in the wagon and prepare their mounts.  Feng turns to the party as they prepare to leave.  "Im just going to go buy a Sling and some bullets before we leave.  Im also gonna pick up a wooden shield.  Won’t be long." 
Rizzit calls after the half-orc barbarian  "A sling is a girls weapon Feng, jeez what are you coming to" Rizzit shouts again "Its since you lost that testicle, your going all weird"

The party leaves Peldans helm and ride south to the Moonsea Ride.  There Poacher begins tracking for any unusual tracks.  The Ranger looks up from the floor smiling.  He had found tracks of an Ogre, he believed, going off from the Moonsea Ride, south, into the Forest.  The undergrowth is not passable by the party’s mounts.  Walter and Deirdre stay behind with the cart and horses and the party make their way through the undergrowth.


----------



## tariff

*TEMPLE IN THE FOREST*
After not long the party emerge in a clearing.  The clearing houses a wooden building. The building seems to be a temple.  The Temple stands atop a stone plinth.  The walls of the shrine are made of timber.  The entrance is set into a portico supported by wooden pillars. The lintel that runs over the leafy capitals of the pillar is decorated with a strip of clay friezes depicting monstrous humanoids, tangled plants, and sylvan creatures.  The porch is surmounted by a triangular pediment and covered by a roof of wooden shingles; who’s texture resembles the surface of a giant pinecone.  The pediment frames a triangular bas-relief featuring a large mask of Silvanus in the middle, a grotesque three-armed giant on the right, and a young peasant-boy armed with a sling on the right.  A lattice of roots and vines drapes the building.
"Ok, comrades let's do it!" whispers Beltain.  He looks to Sparhawk and Limara for a plan of approach...Feng whispers to the rest of the party "What is Silvanus? A local nature spirit, or some more important god? What are his traits, and could he be described as good or Evil?". Feng scans the building "I'm thinking of getting in via the roof - that front door looks too obvious. It could be a sweet way of outflanking anyone waiting inside the door - the roof is only wood, after all" He slaps his Axe 'Laskurs bane' "I have a great key right here."
Beltain nods "I guess if you wanted to climb onto the roof, Feng, there are plenty of vines to give you hand and footholds..."
Coleridge whispers to the rest "I will recount what i know of this place and its story, but i don't know how much help it will be to us in our endeavors"
"Good idea" nods Rizzit as he drinks a potion of Mage Armor.  His little body is surrounded by a glow briefly as the magic takes effect.
Coleridge tells the story "The temple was founded about a century ago, the images in relief are of Borgren Brutebasher at the time a peasant boy who was enlisted by the locals and a cleric of Silvanus named Pimaris in defeating an evil athach (the three armed giant) named Theelaz who at the time was terrorizing the area... it is speculated that Silvanus himself who you have rightly guessed is the God of Nature had a hand in persuading Bogren to become involved but others believe it was Pimaris' use of magic which finally led to his intervention and eventual triumph over the athach. Bogren went on to become a heroic adventuring ranger and slayer of giants, dying far from here in a battle with a colossal beast, having never returned to this place after his victory here. the temple was founded around the ash tree which was instrumental in his recruitment and was tended by clerics of Silvanus for many years but has been little heard of for some time." Coleridge looks at the shrine "It may be best we make sure there are no followers of Silvanus herein, before Poacher inevitably tries to desecrate the place, we all know his feelings about nature"
Limara agrees "Guys coleridge is right about Sylvanus being a nature god, he is a greater god and he is totaly neutral... being interested in the balance of all things... His current stance is that civilization is too big and out of balance. Though he will not intervene directly his priests, mostly druids, have been known to locate predators, brigands or the like to 'balance' the encroachment of civilization.  And there was me thinking my religious studies were a waste of time at church."
Sparhawk nods “"Neighbors I may be wrong, but as we have not had any threat against us from this place, I personally feel that burning it to the ground or desecrating it would indeed be, just slightly, out of order"
Coleridge, Rizzit and Feng move up the steps to the porch, listening and looking hard.  They hear and see nothing.  An Arch leads to inside.  Coleridge and Rizzit peer into the chamber beyond..

Four heaps of human bones flank the passage to the courtyard.  The wooden walls of this room are studded with hundreds of metal plaques blackened by age.  The plaques come in various sizes and shapes.  Aside from minor differences, they are skillful carvings of an ash tree or facial portraits of Silvanus.
The north wall has an arch set into it..

Poacher starts to dribble.. "This looks like the sorta gay place elves would hang out. Lets torch the in place, Feng’s right...a simple flaming arrow should do the trick, better to be safe than sorry...."
“Rubbish Poacher,” retorts Beltain “Elves are not for building houses such as this in the forest, they prefer the leafy glades and places where you can see the stars.  They are more likely to be outside than in such a building - this is a human temple.”
Beltain thinks a moment and then says “Might be useful to have a detect magic running as we go in?”
Feng again suggests climbing the wall “I can shin up onto the roof, and perhaps let myself down, or at least see down inside the building.”
Limara pulls out a 50ft silk rope from her Hewards handy Haversack and gives it to Feng.

Feng begins climbing up the creepers and vines that cover the shrine.

Rizzit steps in front of the Archway leading into the temple and casts a detect magic spell.  Immediately he picks up that there are magical auras in the area inside the temple.  He needs to concentrate more to determine any more information.  "I got magical auras here"


*ATTACK OF THE ASSASSIN VINE*
The creepers and vines that cover the wooden walls of the shrine are plentifull and the barbarian finds the climb easy.  He gets 30ft up the 50ft wall and suddenly is attacked by a mass of vines.  He recognizes the creature immediately; he had met one before in Galaths Roost, an Assassin Vine.  Feng continues to Climb up but the plant creature shoots out a vine that hits Feng for (8) damage.  Feng manages to retain his hold on the wall but the vine wraps around his torso and constricts inflicting (9) damage on the barbarian. “Oi! The greenstuff is alive! Another in vine! Torch it, Rizz!”
“You got the whole building to climb up and you pick the assassin vine to climb up” comments Rizzit.
“Surely if you are the mighty warrior you claim to be, you can take care of a plant can't you Feng?” shouts up Coleridge as he watches Feng being attacked by the plant 30ft up.
"Burn it Rizzit," shouts Beltain, as he positions himself to attack the vine. Beltain thinks for a moment and then speaks to Rizzit more calmly, "On the other hand we have lots of muscle to free Feng, perhaps you should concentrate on the positions and types of magic..."
Poacher shouts at Rizzit "Well i'd have ing thought that concentrating on getting Feng the  out of that vine should be our priority. He's already half ing dead and you're ing faffing around detecting magic? He's supposed to be your ing friend. Magic him the  out of there."
Rizzit shouts back to the ranger " off poacher you got a bow shoot the thing, or are you going to walk through these arches for me to see if they go bang?"
Poacher lines the Assassin Vine up in his sights and lets loose a single arrow.  Its flight is true and it hits the vine for (5) damage.
Poacher sneers, "Can any of you guys tell us why we are grouped with a ing monster? I mean, is he actually any use? Apart from wandering off and doing as he pleases and leading zhents to us and nearly getting us killed? I wouldn't mind normally. But he's a ing  to boot. Does anyone know why we're still with him? And before you open you ing big mouth Rizzit, the question wasn't to you."
Limara looks up at Feng who is struggling against the Assassin Vine. "bugger.... he's 30' foot up... i cant heal him up there... "
She utters a few words and a weapon made of pure force springs into existence.  She stares briefly at the replica of 'checkmate' before sending the sword to attack the assassin vine.  The sword floats in the air, and strikes at the vine.  The magic sword hits but only does (2) damage.
"Nice sword, Princess.  Do you get to keep it afterwards?" says Beltain.
Limara shakes her head” Unfortunately not.. "
Coleridge fires his crossbow, but his bolt misses the vine and embeds into the wooden structure of the shrine. "I really do need to get some practice in with this thing" mutters the bard.
"Think positive.... at least you didn’t shoot Feng" says Limara.
Beltain looks to Rizzit in the temple entrance "We need to keep watch on the temple too - just in case the Ogre chooses now to come out and join the party!"
"I got the temple covered just get Feng back safely please" says Rizzit.  The kobold shouts, hoping his friend can hear "Don’t you do dying again Feng"
Bullseye urinates on a potted plant..
Sparhawk fires his Composite Longbow at the plant, but misses.
"Poacher can you show Spar how to use that bow he seems a little confused about it" mocks Rizzit.
Poacher nods "Aye. What you do spar mate, is you get the little y Kobold in your sights and then fire arrows into his little annoying head."
Meanwhile, up on the wall, Feng battles to release himself from the creatures grip. "Just...like....a...lass....I.....had...once......Just....too....clingy....THIS BLOODY RADISH IS GONNA FEEL THE POWER OF FENG!  GUGGGHH! THE RAGE! IT COMES!!!"
Feng's veins begin to pulse and his muscles bulge, as the Barbarian goes into a RAGE!". The Barbarian frees himself from the plants grip and climbs fast up the vines covering the shrine.  He reaches the roof 50ft up. The Assassin Vine slowly moves up the wall after Feng...
Beltain glances at Rizzit "Will you be OK guarding the entrance by yourself?" he asks.  The cleric then uses his sling to fire a bullet at the Assassin Vine.  He misses. He glances to right and left to ensure he hasn't hit anyone by accident!.
"Yes I will guard the entrance on my own" replies Rizzit. "See Feng, Bel uses a sling, obviously a girls weapon"
Beltain sighs, "You could be right - I've had not much luck with it so far!"


*ROUND: 2*
In an almost begrudging manner Poacher fires two arrows at the Assassin Vine. The scowl, which adorns his wretched Physiognomy, doesn't budge an inch.  One hits for (4) damage.  "Well at least i hit the er." Growls the Malodorous Ranger as he notices the minor damage produced by his volley.  He turns round and shouts at Bullseye, his pit bull dog. "Come 'ere you little  and stop pissing on the temple columns. That’s my ing job. Guys can we burn this abomination of a temple down once we've finished with it? I ing hate Nancy-fairy nature gods, they boil my piss they do."
Feng hauls himself up on the roof of the shrine "FENG LIVES! HA HA!".  Feng looks at the Roof.  It does indeed appear sturdy, but it is also covered in creepers and vines,  The barbarian doesn’t spot any more Assassin Vines, but he didn’t spot the last one either.
Limara fires with her Crossbow and her spiritual weapon attacks the Vine, but both attacks miss.
Beltain gives his sling an experimental swing, eager not to screw up as he did in his first attack. "Hey Rizzit." says Poacher  "I notice you're being awful quiet. Which for you is unheard of. What the  are you hiding in there? You found treasure?"
"shh, poacher I am trying to concentrate here." replies the kobold.
Coleridge reloads his crossbow and prepares for some target practice. "I suppose we better clear a path down for the mighty Feng before he gets himself into any more trouble."
Coleridge sights at the vine and fires.  The bard’s aim is good and his bolt hits the Assassin Vine, doing (6) damage. "At last a hit, how’s that detectoring coming Riz?"
"I am detecting a single aura type, will know what it is soon." replies Rizzit.
Sparhawk sets himself muttering to himself How were we shown...feet shoulder width apart.. breath slowly and line the target up...and gently release"  Sparhawk’s arrow misses its target. "Methinks I am in need of practice with this weapon...for it has been an age since I last attempted to use a bow” Poacher scowls "We are really making a ing meal of this ing vine. Which gives me an idea. Wonder if you can cook and eat the bastard? "Beltain speaks "Nice shot Cole!  Be good to finish this plant off - I agree with Poacher that we seem to making a meal of this combat but not that we should make a meal of the vine..."oh i dunno, roughage is a good part of any diet." quips Coleridge.
Beltain nods in agreement "Well, my mum was always on about eating my greens...  I think that it would taste better if we killed it first."
Feng, standing on the roof of the temple looks down below.  The Vine is still moving slowly up the wall toward him.  The half-orc barbarian pulls a potion from his potion belt and quaffs it down. Some of his wounds heal. Feng then moves to the Apex of the Atrium, scanning the roof. "Woo-Hoo! Feng is Top-O'-The-World!"
The Assassin Vine continues to move slowly up the wall. Beltain reloads his Sling and Fires at the Assassin Vine.  The Vine is a fair distance away for a Sling to hit and the sling stone falls short of its target.
Rizzit continues to concentrate on his Detect Magic Spell.


*ROUND: 3*
Sparhawk looks up at the Vine as it climbs the wall of the shrine, apparently following Feng "Poacher please rid us of this foe, I do not wish another embarrassing attempt at a shot."
Poacher lines the vine up in his sights and rapid shots two arrows.  Both strike the vine causing (10) damage.
Limara watches as her Spiritual Weapon attacks the vine again.  The animated sword doesn’t hit though.  Limara sighs and fires her light crossbow at the plant creature.  She also misses. "Geez, ... at least your hitting it Poacher or we'd be hear all day, oh and you Col.."
Coleridge shakes his head "Does that thing still live, let us dispatch it posthaste so we can discover what Rizzit has found and also before we alert everything within the temple to our presence, although it may be a little late for that now."
Coleridge takes a step back so he can once again see the vine, reloads his crossbow and looses another bolt.  This time the bard misses. "Damnation and just when i thought i was getting my eye in."
Rizzit looks up from concentrating on hid Detect Magic Spell "looks like this room is for you clerics my guess is the skellies will animate when we go in. They are the aura I am detecting."
Feng shouts down to the party from the roof "I can’t see anything useful from up here - just a moment, and I'll move to the apex of the roof proper."
Beltain shouts back "Be careful Feng, this temple has been deserted for some time - the roof could give way."
Poacher sneers, "ing hell. Being in a party with you s is like being on a trip out with the ing spastics. Could one of you at least try and ing aim at the ing vine? I've seen ing sheep fight better."
Coleridge replies, "I am well aware of your experiences with sheep Poacher, and it isn't any wonder why they are fighting”
Sparhawk looks across to the ranger "Poacher I am not used to using a bow, and to use your colorful language...Bring the er down here and i will dispatch it post haste"
Sparhawk takes a deep breath and draws his bow.  This time the warriors aim is true and his arrow strikes the vine for (7) damage.  The Vine stops moving.
Sparhawk nods, seeing the plant die "Calmness is still the attitude I see."  The warrior lifts his bow and blows on it, he then throws his bow over his shoulder and draws his sword. "What do we have Rizzit? Undead you say?"
Limara's Spiritual Weapon dissipates.
Sparhawk moves back to stand outside the entrance, "Neighbors gather behind me, for I will cross the divide, unless anyone else feels they are more suited?, I have the strength and the armour is the point I maketh"
Limara walks over towards Rizzit and Sparhawk near the entrance. She sheaths her bow and fixes her shield to her arm as she moves. she asks out loud "Is Feng going in through the roof or in the door with us? if we are to be delayed at the door by undead Feng should probably go in with the party, else he might be attacked on his own inside."  Limara winks at Beltain as she passes him..." do you think there might be another entrance? "The female cleric gets a cigar out, lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows smoke from her pouting lips. "Anyone else want a cigar?"  She turns to Sparhawk "Spar, if we are to approach undead it should be me that leads the way. 'Horses for courses' as they say....i also have spells to cast before we choose to enter, but i would like you right behind me incase they refuse to bow to my will."
Beltain loads another bullet into his sling and gives it an experimental swing. He then hurries after Sparhawk and Limara.  "Magically animating bones doesn't not sound like the domain of a nature god or yet the work of an Orge, green or otherwise.  There could be more to this than first appears.  Take care Princess and you too Sir Sparhawk, there is evil here"
Beltain says to Limara "I think there will almost certainly be another entrance but we can't search for it without splitting the party.  My guess would be from the crypt via a tunnel into these woods somewhere or it could be as simple as a door hidden under this vegetation.  If there is one hidden in the shrubbery then I bet it will have another assassin vine close at hand!"
Rizzit speaks "ok so Lim and Bel these four piles of bones are likely to animate so you guys take a side each and send em back to hell the moment they stand up. Best to have Spar and Feng right behind you so you can withdraw back past them should it be necessary."
Sparhawk nods "Thy plan sounds solid enough neighbors, I will happily follow the clerics in to clear any undead that refuse to bow to your commands...Now we must await Feng"
Coleridge stows his crossbow and draws his longsword making a few experimental swipes with it to loosen his arm.  The bard then saunters over to join the others by the temple entrance.
Rizzit shouts up to the unseen barbarian on the roof of the temple "Feng get down off that roof will ya, there is a real fight to be had here now."
"Wait you scroats! I'm scouting!" comes Feng's voice from the rooftop.
Coleridge says "I am ready to enter the fray once more and am happy to accede to Limara and Sparhawk's plan of entrance." Coleridge mutters as an aside "The undead give me the willies so i'm happy someone else'll be up front anyway"
The bard continues, "I would imagine beyond the atrium is the central courtyard containing the great ash tree around which the temple was originally founded."
Feng finds something sturdy to tie his rope to, fixes the rope, ties the other end around his waist, then grabes his greataxe in his right hand, the rope in his left, and plays it out slowly as he walks along the apex.
Rizzit’s Detect Magic Dissipates.
Beltain calls out to Feng "Are you coming down soon, we can't support you up there if another Vine, or something else, attacks and I think that we need some serious muscle when we enter the temple!"
"WAIT! I GOT SOME NEWS!" shouts back Feng.
Beltain holds his breath "NEWS?  WHAT NEWS?" He calls out.
Feng shouts back "We've really got a shrine here - and not to a warm and cuddly god either!. Its like a walled courtyard with a big  off Ash tree inside it. Lots of bones around the tree. Skulls and bones tangled in the branches and leaves. Looks like there could be a back way in? Looks like a smaller structure, similar to the Atrium on the back. Cant see anything moving tho. I can see lots from up here - want me to stay put, and use mr sling from my eminence?"
Feng looks proud at using the word "eminence" in context.
Rizzit readies his crossbow loading a bolt, he also makes sure a vial of holy water is ready on his potion belt should he need it.
Poacher spits "Are you guys ing retarded? What the  is Rizzit doing at the front. Fighters 1st.. coz we have no rogues.. then clerics.. then ing missile then casters...Sheesh. It isn't ing hard you know."
Poacher looks over to Bullseye "Come 'ere you ."
Rizzit shoots Poacher a look "I am at the front cos the fighters as usual don’t seem keen to step forward"
"Well step the  back ." scowls the ranger.
Rizzit shakes his head "I will not, they can step forward, Rizzit never shies away from danger"
"Rizzit" shouts Poacher "Just get to the ing back and stop holding stuff up. Sheesh it's like being in a ing party with a ing school kid. Just coz you're the size of a ing prepubesant little  it's no reason to act like one."
Rizzit shouts back " off poacher I stand ready to fight, but seem to be alone in that while the rest are in their little mothers meeting behind me"
“Ok gobshite." says Poacher "Go on. Advance into the room first by your ing self. Go on. I ing dare you. I bet you get the ing  kicked out of you like last time... Remember that? That time when you nearly died coz you ed off by yourself and we saved you?"
Rizzit sighs at the simpleton, "I am waiting here for the fighters to advance into the room, i will then follow, you may skulk nice and safe outside as you usually do Poacher."
Poacher laughs, "You don't even listen do you. We're getting into formation before we AD-ING-VANCE... If you got into formation that would happen a  of a lot quicker."
Rizzit snaps back "The fact that you managed to rescue anyone is only because you are always so far from any trouble you are almost guaranteed to be the last one left standing. And don’t try to make your lack of courage out to be good sense Poacher, you  your pants at the first sign of a monster, as we can all smell."
"I don't  my pants at the sight of you. And you're a ing monster." replies the ranger.
"Enough of incoherent ravings poacher I must ready myself for battle" Rizzit turns away from the frothing Ranger."I'm sick of talking to you you little  stain." Poacher turns away from Rizzit.
Suddenly the voice of Feng is heard from the roof "OK  -  listen up! i'll come down - just give me some info first. CAN YOU SEE RIGHT THROUGH THE ATRIUM TO THE COURTYARD WITH THE TREE?"
Just about" shouts back Rizzit.
The party hears a loud Thud coming from inside the temple...looking through the Arches they can make out Feng’s form crumpled on the floor.  They watch as the barbarian gets to his feet, he seems ok...you watch as you see the barbarian look around...seems he’s seen something.."! That hurt!" says the barbarian.
Coleridge calls out, "You alright through there Feng? Can you see anything further now you're back on the ground?"
"Weasels...big ones, two of em" shouts back Feng.
Rizzit sighs, "I hate to say it bro but you are in deep "
The first of the two Die Weasels moves and attacks Feng.  It bites at the barbarian causing (7) damage.  The weasels powerful jaws lock and it remains attached to Feng.
The second weasel also attacks Feng, and also manages to bite, causing (9) damage.  It to locks on to the barbarians flesh.
Sparhawk speaks up "Neighbors we have to move....I hear trouble...I am moving in" As Sparhawk steps into the Atrium two of the bone piles rise up...assembling into skeletons.
Sparhawk’s reactions are quick and the warrior strikes at one of the skeletons as it assembles.  However, Sparhawk is over zealous in his strike and drops his longsword to the ground.
Feng draws his Greataxe and whirls it in a vicious arc. He hits one of the weasels attached to him and does it (9) damage. "Ghggh! Damn, My grandmother could have done better... or Poacher, even"
Rizzit shouts to Feng "I will try to magic missile it to death if poacher can’t finish it."
Poacher spits out orders to the rest of the party "Beltain and Limara move into the room and support Spar with healing. Unfortunately Feng is beyond our aid for now. Rizzit get the  in there and do what you say you're good at. Lets get this done you ers."
Beltain moves forward and casts a Bless Spell on the party.  He then drops the sling and draws his sword.
Bone Construct #2 attacks Sparhawk, but misses the warrior.
Bone construct #1 moves to attack Sparhawk.  This one hits, causing Sparhawk (10) damage.
Poacher scowls at Beltain "So which part of move into the room and support Sparhawk with healing didn't you understand Beltain? I'm sure that ing bless spell will help him when he's ing dead. "Coleridge looks at the ranger "Why do you stand around slack-jawed... well your jaw is never slack is it Poacher... our comrades need us"
"I'll be in there soon you jumped up club turn you." Says Poacher.
Coleridge pushes past the others at the entrance to move to Sparhawk’s aid.  Coleridge attacks Bone Construct #1.  The bard hits with his Longsword, but seems to do little damage...much less than expected.
Coleridge shouts "Come Poacher join the fray, my swordplay has done little more than get its attention.. and even then only just"
Poacher moves into the Temple, scowling at the Clerics as he passes. He then attacks Bone Construct #1.  His shot is magnificent.  Hitting the Skeleton straight in the eye socked, but it seems to do very little damage to the creature. " me. I hit it in the ing eye socket and it did nothing.. Bastard."
"Your aim was true Poacher, but your strike like mine seems to have done little" states Coleridge.
Rizzit moves into the atrium "Two missiles of magical energy dart forth from Rizzit's fingertips, the missiles strike unerringly, causing Dire Weasel#1 (9) damage.  Badly wounded, the weasel still clings onto Feng.
"GET THEM OFF ME! OWWWW!" Feng snarls and slavers, much like the weasels themselves.
Limara speaks up "ok, im gonna move in and try and help Feng first with a spell. I have potions to dispense to those nearby if needed" Limara moves in to the atrium, she targets Feng and casts a spell.  The spell is "Shield Other", The spell creates a mystic connection between Limara and Feng so that, theoretically, if Feng is hurt again, some of the damage will be transferred to Limara instead.  This seems like a great move, as Feng is quite badly hurt.


*ROUND: 4*
Both the attached weasels drain some of Feng's blood. (Feng loses 2 points of Constitution, and 1hp).  Limara's Shield Other Spell does not prevent the blood loss damage and Feng feels slightly weaker.
Poacher cackles "Well it would help if the ing clerics would stop fannying around using ing spells THAT HAVE NO EFFECT and start ing healing people like Spar and trying to see if these huge undead ing constructs can be TURNED like normal undead. Limara when you ing said in your petulant fug that you weren't going to pick any ing heals i didn't think you were actually ing serious. What you going to cast next you useless slut? Protection from toads? Cure light veruca? Blessing of the bastard pod people? I ing dispair, i really ing do."Sparhawk steps back and picks up his sword, as he does so one of the constructs strikes at him, misses, unbalances itself, and stumbles prone on the floor.
"Cure Light Veruca. Kekekekeekekekekeke. I'm dead funny me."  Chuckles Poacher to himself.
"Give him a slap Limara, he needs to learn some civility" says Rizzit. "And thats coming from a kobold".
" of half pint." retorts Poacher "You've got about as much civility as a shambling mound at a tea party."
"What’s a shambling mound?" asks Rizzit
"Some kind of monster i think Rizz" replies Limara.
"What’s a tea party then?" asks the kobold.
Limara calls to Feng "Feng, the spell i have cast will last for 3 hours as long as you stay within 30 feet of me. If you move out of range the spell ends.. it may not be doing much now but it will help if the constructs start wading in." She turns to the bard "Col, you say your sword is doing little damage, do you want to try for the weasels? i can step in on this construct and use my mace. "
"OK, Poacher" says Beltain sternly "You've a bad word for everyone except, of course yourself.   Now that you know that your arrows are useless against the bones looks like you have to prove your mettle and fight toe-to-toe with the monsters.  Or are you just a piss artist like your mut? The alternative is just to try standing there and boring them to death.  But seeing they are dead already that is probably not a brilliant idea."
Beltain ponders.  If he changes weapons now, he won't have enough time to move and hit...  Perhaps he will have to try for a mighty blow with his sword after all.
Feng swings angrily again at the weasels locked on to him.  Aiming for the one that is badly wounded. He hits it hard with "Laskur's Bane" for (8) damage, the weasels jaw slackens and it drops to the floor a bleeding mess. Feng takes a step toward the party, the other weasel still locked onto him. "Kill 'em all! FENG IS HERE! HAHAHAHAHA!"
"I'm coming to help Feng" shouts Coleridge "My blade is doing little to these skeletal beast i shall see how the weasles fair against it"
Beltain moves into the Atrium and attacks Bone Construct#1 with his longsword.  The bone creature avoids his blow and strikes back hitting Beltain for (9) damage.
Bone Construct#2 stands up, as it does so Sparhawk strikes at it and hits, however, his strike does little damage to the creature.  The creature attempts to hit Sparhawk but misses.
Beltain says to Rizzit "I will need to move back, heal myself and rearm.  I think that we need your magic against these bones, sharp steel doesn't seem to be as effective as it normally is.  I'm sure Poacher can finish a weasel."
Coleridge moves towards the stricken half-orc, as he goes to aid the barbarian he passes one of the skeleton creatures, it lashes out and hurts Coleridge for (8) damage.  Coleridge ignores the pain and pushes past to get to Feng.  He strikes at the weasel attached to Feng and hits it for (6) damage.  Still the weasel clings on. "Take that ya vile rodent" 
"RIP IT'S IN HEAD OFF!" roars Feng.
Sparhawk turns to Limara as he battles one of the skeletons "Limara if you wish to use your mace I will stay on these bones and try to hold their attention"
"Thanks Spar," I will step in where Col just was and dispatch the thing as fast as i can"
Poacher unleashes two arrows at the weasel on Feng.  Its a difficult shot as he has to fire past one of the Bone Constructs and Coleridge.  The ranger misses.
Rizzit unleashes two rather pathetic magic missiles at the dire weasel for (5) damage.  This proves enough however, and the weasel falls to the floor. Feng looks relieved.
Limara swiftly moves around behind the construct to flank it with Beltain. She draws her mace from her belt and strikes out at the foe.  Limara smashes her mace into the boney ribs of her enemy as hard as she can doing (8) damage, although most of the damage gets through, her weapon is still not striking to its full potential, but it certainly seems  more effective than a Longsword or arrow.

*ROUND: 5*
Sparhawk attacks Bone Construct#2.  He hits it hard, but little damage gets through. "Ok I think I have his attention Neighbours""Good hit anyway" acknowledges Rizzit."Spar... blunt weapons have more effect. Have you, or anyone else got a blunt weapon?" says Limara.
"Poachers head?" offers Rizzit.Poacher grins "You could try using your Wit Limara. That's a pretty ing blunt weapon. Kekeke""..yup,really helpful.." sighs Limara.
Sparhawk turns to Limara "Limara, If I had a blunt weapon, do you think I would have afforded them an attack on me whilst I bothered to retrieve my sword?"
"Sling bullets are blunt!" staes Feng as sheaths his Axe, and draws his sling. He takes a step closer to his adversaries.
Beltain takes a step back from the Bone creature, drops his sword and casts a Cure Light Wounds spell on himself, he then retieves his crowbar.  "All the better to deconstruct these constructs" he murmers.
Bone Construct#2 continues to attack Sparhawk, but fails to hurt the warrior.
Bone Construct#1 attacks Limara but fails to hurt the cleric.
Coleridge drops his sword and readies his crossbow.  He quickly loads and unleashes a bolt towards Bone Construct #1. Unfortunately, the bard has to aim carefully to avoid hitting Limara, the bard misses his target.
"Some time at the archery butts for me i think when next we rest up and train" says the bard.
"Me too friend , me too" says Sparhawk.
The bard continues "It appears this could be quite a slog with these creatures so little affected by our edged and piercing weapons and so few off us with blunt weapons, although Limara feels even they are not having full impact, what manner of beast are they?"
"That now is of no moment neighbour," replies Sparhawk "Forasmuch as our weapons do not have full impact, we have no choice now but to slog it out untill they fall"
Limara speaks "I dont no exactly what they are, they seem to resistant to damage from what we have thrown at them so far. Keep thinking Col... if you can think of anything, say so, its the only way we will learn."
"Time it may take but they will fall, of that I am sure" says Sparhawk.
Poacher reaches into his pack and pulls out a vial of Alchemists Fire. He takes aim with a steely eye and throws the bottle at Bone Construct 1
"Thats gonna splash!" shouts Rizzit.
"I love the smell of Alchemists Fire in the Morning. It reminds me of..." Says Poacher midthrow."... i missed." The vial explodes just infront of the Ranger,. splashing him and Rizzit, but not hitting the Construct.
"Ouch! Ya er. Aiya! Aiya!" shouts Poacher, patting out the flames on his arm.
Rizzit seems unaffected by the splash damage from the Alchemists Fire. "Oh I love the feeling of fire on my scales."
Coleridge shouts over to Poacher "When you've finished playing with fire over there Poacher, there is a fight going on here!"
"Bullseye sic Skelington er." Said Poacher in vain. "I said get him you little ." Bullseye starts to lick his Bollocks and ignores the smelly Ranger.
Rizzit fires his light crossbow at Bone Construct#1.  The bolt strikes the bone creature but seems to do no damage.
Beltain says to Limara "Go for it  Princess - Are you sure that you are getting more damage from blunt weapons?
"Limara strikes at Bone Construct#1 with her heavy mace, but she misses her target.

*ROUND: 6*
Beltain swings the crowbar experimentally - he wonders how good a weapon this will make in unhinging these constructs of evil.
Sparhawk again strikes at Bone Construct#2, again he hits it hard, but only some damage gets through.
Feng fires his Sling at Bone Construct#1, but the bullet hits the temple wall harmlessly."Thats still a girls weapon Feng" says Rizzit.
Beltain moves 5' and hits the animated bones with the crowbar.  He connects and does some damage, but less than he had hoped for.
Beltain looks at Limara "Sorry, Princess, but I feel a bit of a pratt fighting with iron bar!  By the way did I mention that you look stunning today?"
"Nicely done Bel.... err, how come you can wield a crowbar so well ? ....and thankee sire" Limara feigns a brief kirtsy.
Bone Construct #2 again attacks Sparhawk, but misses.
Bone Construct#2 attacks Limara and hits her hard for (12) damage. "...ouch.. you boney er....!!!""You Ok honey?" calls Belain, sounding very worried.
"That'll teach me for pissing about when i should be concentrating ..ya, im fine ... my pride is injured more than my body" Limara just about manages a grin from her blood spattered face.
Beltain smiles "Hey Princess, wouldn't it be better is Poacher hit it with his "blunt weapon" - or do you think that it might be just a bit to small to worry the monster?"
Limara dodges back and forth staring intently at the construct, looking for a chance to even the tally.
Sparhawk glances over "A challenge methinks, 6 of you (7 if the dog helps) on that foe and me on mine....lets see who drops their enemy first" Sparhawk says with a grin
"Well thats a generous challenge" replies Limara "But you are a fighter its what you do... ok you're on.  Have to say though, some of the attempts on this construction are not doing much..."
Sparhawk smiles "There are six mayhap even seven, and most of you are battle trained on your side...i must say it is at best an even challenge methinks"
Limara nods "I am starting to think that a basic training in the art of meatshielding is a must. It would suit my religious outlook, and i do like the fighting skills you have at your disposal. ""It would seemeth to me that this battle may take some time, so I feel a little light hearted challenge should help the time pass" 
Sparhawk glances at Limara before fixing his eye back on his foe "Rule 1 Limara is one must keep calm in battle, the field is no place for loose emotion"
Limara laughs "heh, i know battle techniques and strategy, planning also ... but its your skill with a blade , your effectiveness one-on-one... my job as a battle cleric would oversee a battle, while you are actually IN it....and as i am not likely to be assisting an army of 500 any time soon, .. the thought of being a fighter cleric sounds quite tempting"
"As you wish Limara, blade skills are good to know, my forte is on the back of Faran with a lance howe'er". The Garrison to the Throne are all hand picked highly trained warriors, but are trained to become one of the mightiest calvary units"
Limara replies "That is a speciality i will leave to you... it would take up too much of my time to learn cavalry techniques. "
"Agreed, forasmuch as a warrior cleric you wish to be, your healing is of paramount import methinks" says sparhawk.
"True enough.... the faster i learn to raise the dead, the happier i'll be" replies the Red Knight Cleric.
Sparhawk laughs a booming laugh "Tis very true, and I think this party will be most appreciative of it too"
"..aye, hopefully they will be patient enough to wait for me.. " Limara smiles.
Sparhawk looks at the bone construct in front of him "Forgive my laughter, I do take your challenge seriously"
Rizzit speaks up "I could always blast it and be done with the fight but I had hoped to save some magic in cast we encounter anything tougher here.  If Spar doesnt mind a small burn i can get both into a cone."
Feng snorts "Battle is made up of a series of single combats - the best man wins. Every time. Not even a horse and a toothpick can change that. What you need is a BIG AXE!...I'm serously thinking of getting some heavier armour, though."
Feng glances down with unconcern at his gashed and bleeding torso "I'm getting some nice scars to impress the lasses, but it's the loss of blood that slows ya down."
"Why dont you take a step back and drink a potion bud" says Rizzit, looking at the badlt wounded Barbarian.
"What? and miss all the fun?....Callin' me a puff?" retorts Feng. "Anyhow - the bullets are at least blunt - so if the hit the bone, I should shatter these babys"
"If you hit" snaps Rizzit.
"Yeah - you are right." nods Feng "I havent had enough practice at sculking at the back and shooting my mouth off - you reckon ol' Poach will give lessons?"
"He is an expert but i think he teacher manner may leave something to be desired" replies Rizzit.
Feng turns to the bard "C'mon Cole - slap this famished er!"
Coleridge fires again at Bone Construct#1.  He hits, but the bolt does no damage. "Damnation, even when i manage to aim this thing correctly i did not seem to harm the creature at all"
Poacher takes a deep breath and gets out his last jar of alchemists fire. Surely this time he cannot  it up.  He throws it in a wide arc and it impacts on Bone Construct#1, burning the bone creature for (4) damage. "Eat that you ing ." Snarls the Ranger bitterly. "I ing hate undead me."
Limara and Beltain, who are standing nearby, take splash damage from the Alchemist's Fire.
Poacher shouts at his dog "Bullseye stay there you er." Bullseye looks up from it's testicles to look at his master. He vaguely snarls and resumes his groinal interest.
"Rizzit... they dont like fire... delay your attack until after Bel and Spar so they can step back and give you a clear shot.." Says Limara as she blows out a small flame on her shoulder."
"Thanks Poacher that was a nice throw. Good to know this bag of bones is vulnerable to something" says a still smoking Beltain. 
"Nice to know that friend bones still has a round of burning to go - maybe just enough to send it to hell, where is deserves to roast for all eternity"
Two missiles of magical energy dart forth from Rizzit's fingertips, the missiles strikes unerringly, causing (9) damage to Bone Construct #1.
"That should shake the bastard up!!!  Good shooting dragon kin" cheers Beltain. 
The cleric swings his crowbar, looking for a vulnerable place to aim his blow.
"Think you guys can handle this one now I had better help Sparhawk out next time" Rizzit grins evily.
Limara takes a swing at the construct, it knocks her weapon from her hand. She takes a 5' step away from the foe.

*ROUND: 7*
Sparhawk continues to battle Bone Construct#2 on his own.  He looks accross at his companions, they seem to have damaged thier skeleton a similar amount.  He smiles to himself, hes doing good he thinks.
He swings his longsword again and hits the bone creature once more.
Feng's rage Subsides. Feng feels fatigued.
Rizzit implores Feng "Just grapple it to the ground and smash it up.  Throwing pebbles at it is not doing anything."
Feng nods, looking exhausted "Rizz - Reckon you are right - this is a crap weapon!"
"Yep, must be something more up your street than a sling" replies the Kobold.
Feng looks at the floor, and the dropped weapons scattered about "I'd dive in - I'm just a little worried about stubbing my toe on all that Iron-mongery lying around in there."
"What was wrong with you using a bow as your missile weapon?" asks Rizzit.
"I dont have one any more - I lent it to Poacher. Typically, I never got it back." replies Feng.
"You really expected to see it again?.  Why didnt you buy one?"
"Ran out of brass. Still broke.I'm so broke that robbing Walter when we get to the big smoke is looking real attractive"
"jeez Feng, should have asked me if you needed cash"
Beltain swings at the construct but misses, he then steps away.
Bone Construct#2 finally manages to hit Sparhawk for (7) damage.
Bone construct#1 moves 5ft and attacks Rizzit.  The skeletal creature misses the kobold. "haha, the slippery little er lives to fight another day you piece of boney crap"
"methinks luck was watching over you this day neighbour" says Sparhawk.
"hehe, think you can handle that one Rizzit.... you patronising little lizard" says Limara.
"Better than you can handle that mace, m'lady! hehe Just joking, honest!" Feng shows a fang.
"That would be the mace i didnt give to a man that cuts bits of my body off as a souvenior?? " replies Limara curtly. "... seems like this temple is starting to make us all a bit moody "
Rizzit puffs out his chest "Say what u like I have still done the most damage in a single hit to one of these"
"Well done... i'll make you a badge" says Limara bluntly.
"wahoo, i never had a badge before.....whats a badge?" asks the kobold.
"Lay on some mighty healing magics o wise ones, and I will smite this pile of bones, Mightily." says Feng.
Beltain replies "Sorry Feng, can't reach you without moving past the constructs"
Feng sighs "I dunno - I thought you guys took an oath or sommat - crawling out under fire to rescue stricken allies an' such?..Don't worry - I'll get to you somehow."
"The Princess is nearer...  if you ask nicely" says Beltain.
"I reckon she prefers pain to pleasure  -  dont want to chance it, thanks - I'm a little fragile at the moment."
"To her friends she is warm and caring, to her foes she is an avenging angel.  So it's up to you - whose side are you on?" states Beltain.
Feng replies "Hey Belt - I love the lass, but, as a wise man once said "I don't trust anything that bleeds for a week and don't die". hehe" Feng looks suddenly sober "I Hope it wasn't Poacher."
Beltain looks solemn "I will take those words of wisdom as a slightly bad joke, I'm sure that no insult was intended."
"Gotta watch what you say around clerics Feng," says Rizzit "They are awful touchy for some reason, must be something to do with all that praying."
"Yar! I recall a warrior orc that pissed off a Shaman once - no prizes for guessing who was the next offering to Gruumsh at the old moon!" Feng smiles a trifle nervously at Beltain and Limara.
"Alright then Feng lets bolster your damaged life force so you can show us some of this vicious fighting you keep expounding about" says Coleridge as he moves over to the barbarian and casts a cure light wounds upon him. Some of Fengs wounds heal, but he is still hurt. Having cast a heal on Feng, he bends down to retrieve his sword.
"Wonder what other useful tricks poacher has to impress us with this time" says Rizzit looking at the ranger.
Coleridge smiles "Now that the beast within a range where it can hit Poacher i would imagine it will be something along the lines of the secret soil myself attack, however, in Poachers case it may be hard to tell whether he has or not."
The construct again takes damage from the Alchemist's fire before it burns out.
" i'm out of bastard napalm." says the ranger. Poacher takes a 5 foot step to the left then  rapidly fires two shots that Bone Construct 1. Knowing that it probably won't do an awful lot of damage.  One arrow hits, but does no damage.
"Fat lot of ing good that did." Says the rangers as he looks at his handywork. "Attack it you little ing ." Says Poacher to his dog.
Bullseye looks to have found a really interesting tasting part of his testicles, as he doesn't even look up to his masters as he completely ignores him.
Rizzit withdraws to cower behind Feng, as he withdraws Bone Construct#1 hits the Kobold for (5) damage. Rizzit's Earthsilk Jersey stops a little of the damage.
Limara summons forth the healing power of The Red Knight, curing Feng of some more of his wounds. "..remember Feng, i will be taking half the damage you take with my shielding spell..help Spar, i will finish the other if the rest dont beat me to it"

*ROUND: 8*
"lets wrap this fight up now guys I am getting my exploring feet drawing me away alread." says Rizzit excitedly.
Feng breathes heavily "Here's a thought - tired as I am, I could grapple Spar's beast, and once it's on the floor, everyone else could kick the  out of it?, What's everyone reckon?.  If you want me to do more that just heap abuse on it, I've got to pick up another weapon - that's gonna delay an attack, anyhow."
Sparhawk has a look of determination on his face to drop his foe as quick as he can, he once again strikes the construct, but still it stands.
Feng drops his Sling and Picks up Limara' Mace "OK - Attack it is - as soon as I get the feel of this!" Feng gives a few practice swings with the unfamiliar weapon.
Beltain moves in and attempts to hit the bone construct with the crowbar, but again the cleric misses.
The Bone Construct attacking Sparhawk once again misses the warrior.
Bone Construct#2 moves to attack Poacher, its skeletal hands hurting the ranger for (8) damage. "You ing undead piece of ing . Once your negative energy filled ing ass is on the ing ground i'm going to ing piss all over you you ."
Coleridge drops his crossbow to allow him the freedom to fight effectively with his sword "let us finish these beasts, i'll use my sword again, some damage is better than none which is what i achieved with my crossbow." Coleridge swings with his Longsword and hits.  The Construct falls to the floor in a pile of bones. "Die you abomination"
Poacher rapid shots two arrows at the remaining Construct.  One arrow hits, but does no damage.
Bullseye looks up from licking his testicles, and notices the bone construct.  Upon seeing the huge bones his eyes widen to comic character proportions and he charges in drool flying.  The dog fails to damage the construct.
Poacher looks around at the party, specifically Limara and Beltain "I cant ing believe that one of you useless god bothering s hasnt thought to try and turn these bastards.  Its not complicated, where did you learn clericing, the ing temple of the Red ing Spastic knight".
Two missiles of magical energy dart forth from Rizzit's fingertips, the missiles strikes unerringly, causing (2) damage to Bone Construct #2.
"Rubbish damage" says Rizzit.
"WHAT...How dare you defile the name of my god...." Limara states coldly,"that was one step too far.  You can say what you want about me, but that is beyond the boundary of toleration.  NO ONE insults my god to my face without justice being served.."
Limara moves her hands and recites some words.  She casts Hold Person on the ranger.  "Now stand there a while and repent your comment, and thank your stars that my recently discovered compassion for life, even yours, limits my response. PLEASE do not insult my god again, say what the hell else you want but leave my god out of it. "

*ROUND: 9*
Poacher feels the magic hit him, a second later he realizes he is ok, he can still move. The ranger must still be in shock at Limara's attack, as he doesn’t speak initially.
Coleridge shoots Limara a look "Maybe if you concentrate on the fight in hand, you can be of some use to your fellow traveling companions... there will be plenty of time to play silly buggers with Poacher later."
"I was concentrating on the job in hand, but i am a red knight cleric... your comment of disapproval should be directed toward the ranger not i, for it is he that is causing the problem." replies Limara.
"For all his discourtesy and foulness of mouth he was engaged in defeating the foes before us, rather than making attacks on his fellow party members... the issue of his comments could be resolved when others of us are no longer in danger of harm from undead abominations" states Coleridge.
"I have not attacked him, just tried to stop him talking for a while. The spell would cause no damage. My response is well tempered.... if he had said that a couple of months ago i would have tried to kill him. " Retorts Limara.
Coleridge sighs, "You have allowed your emotions to affect your judgment, not something I would expect from a disciplined battle cleric"
"It has nothing to do with emotions, he insulted my god to my face. I am a cleric.. a representative of that god... it was justice that i served nothing else... you are wrong Col"
"I too have my faith," says Coleridge "But my God shows the way of wisdom and knowledge, not rash actions, words are cheap and can harm noone sure in their faith"
"Our gods follow differing paths Col, mine is a god of Law, a noble war goddess that fights for justice. My god uses wisdom and knowledge to keep the forces of chaos and evil away. Though her lawful ways do not tolerate over zealous goodness either."
Poacher looks down at himself, checking he is ok, it seems the ranger is starting to dribble..

Sparhawk and Feng both wade into the last standing Bone Construct, killing it.
With the last foe down Beltain angrily turns to Poacher "You must understand that there is more to living creatures than their puny bodies.  The clerics are the messengers of gods and seek to protect their souls as well as their bodies.  Poacher is foul-mouthed as you have said but when he resorts to blasphemy or heresy it is far beyond the limit and endangers his very being.  I have walked the plains of the Fugue and know from what fate Limara sought to save Poacher, better you give thanks to Limara for her act."
"What the ! " Says Poacher in surprise. "You ing attacked me! You ing attacked a ing party member! YOU ING ATTACKED A ING PARTY MEMBER IN THE ING MIDDLE OF ING COMBAT WITH A ING MONSTER YOU ING CRAZY, DANGEROUS BITCH!. 
He continues, "As for what is beyond ing limit. I spoke ing words. Words don't ing hurt. Words are just ing words. That crazy ing slut ing attacked me when we are ing trying to fight for our ing lives. I'm ing insulting. I admit it. But insults are just bloody words. Even if they are ing heretical words they are still just ing words. She attacked me. She ing put us all at ing risk. SHE ING BETRAYED US!.  I want her out! It's the ing last ing straw. Not only is she a terrible ing cleric. Who incidentally picked a ing hold person spell over a ing heal. A ing spell that she didn't use to help the ing party but used to attack it. When will she ing turn on the rest of us when we say or ing do something she doesn't like? When will she ing put us all at risk again? By malars cruel  i can't ing believe this. "
The ranger turns to the party, imploring them "You cannot let her get away with this. She has to ing go."
Coleridge looks at Beltain "I cannot give thanks for such an ignominious act when she shows so little thought for the others in the party, we are mid-battle her actions hardly seem likely to aid in victory.. for a follower of a goddess of strategy this strikes me as uncharacteristic."
Rizzit looks at the ranger "Poacher you talk  all the time and verbally abuse everyone except your "good friend" (nudge nudge wink wink) Sparhawk. So expect people to crack and strike back from time to time.  If anyone should leave the group it is you, you lack any respect for your fellows. Lets face it soon the majority of the party will have attacked you at some point."
"If anyone is going to go - it's you, Poacher." states Feng Bluntly "I can't think that trying to freeze you "puts us all at risk" - I reckon she deserves a medal" the barbarian looks at Rizzit "its like a badge, Rizz,... for restraint!. She's doing what she thinks is right - perhaps you should try it sometime? I really don't know why, but she's trying to save you from a fate worse than death, after death. If it was us to me, I’d have flipped a coin and tried to stuff this mace either up your arse, or down your throat - but she's more refined than me." He looks again at the ranger "Want to make something of it?"
"It seemeth to me things have not changed within this party" Sparhawk sighs "I for one am getting a little tired of this. Everyone knew Poachers foul mouth and every one knew his rash temperament before we set out, whilst he may have offended I do not see the logic in using a hold spell upon a party member especially in mid battle and also when it may have been use another time......Feng should thou wish to draw arms against any in this party it will be my sword you cross with, Now let us sort ourselves out, this is not solving anything"
"Indeed Sparhawk" nods Coleridge "What you others are quick to dismiss in your own dislike for Poacher is that despite his foul and often derogatory mouth, which as Sparhawk says, i would think you would be used to by now, he has done nothing by his actions except to try and help the party during this encounter. Whereas Limara you have willfully endangered others in the group by ignoring the battle around you to exact petty vengeance on a fellow party member
Feng sneers "So that's why Poacher is so far up your arse, Sparhawk - You are his minder!"
Rizzit interjects "I would point out that Poacher said he was going to kill me in my sleep, not something and inspires much confidence in him."
Coleridge looks at the kobold "Again Rizzit i point out that we all know Poacher to be a disgusting foul mouthed, stench ridden, cowardly individual whose vocalizations are generally no more than that just words which cause harm to noone.  Whereas Limara is supposed to be a follower of The Red Knight, from what i know of her mistress she promotes a calm and logical approach to things with a doctrine which dictates that war is won with the best planning, strategy and tactics, regardless of the apparent odds... It seems to me that it is neither well planned or strategic to be attacking your own party members when they are engaged in battle with evil undead monsters.. its strikes me as a flighty and rash reaction whatever the comments made and smacks of a switch in allegiance upon which her deity looks most unfavorably.. in fact her actions smack more of those of a follower of Garagos than those of a follower of The Red Knight.  You speak of your deity also seeking balance Limara, any form of balance requires opposites otherwise things become out of balance, so surely your deity accepts that all are not going to agree with or favor her, therefore so should her followers". Coleridge re-sheaths his sword and retrieves his crossbow from the ground.
"No harm yet!" replies Rizzit "I think I would like some assurances from him before I sleep anywhere near him in future.  And I agree Col the middle of a battle is not the best time to address an issue with Poacher but that does not excuse Poachers behavior towards his comrades in arms"
"It's not behavior Rizzit you dumb ." replies Poacher "My BEHAVIOR is ing flawless. It's just ing words. All it is is ing words. Now attacking a member of the party. That’s ing behavior. She is out of ing order. Pure and ing simple. Why do you ing useless bastards equate ing behavior to ing words?.  Something needs to be ing done about her. Does she have the ing right now to attack anyone?.  And lets not forget the terrible ing thing i said was just a ing critical question. WHY didn't you try and ing turn them?"

Rizzit, looking bored with the conversation, walks into the courtyard of the temple.

The open sky hangs over this 50ft wide courtyard. A 30ft high arcade completely encloses the middle of the courtyard, in which stands a single ash tree.  Bones and skulls, deliberately entangled in the tree's foliage, bob slowly as the wind sweeps its uppermost branches.  More bones and skulls litter the ground near the tree's roots.

Sparhawk enters the courtyard "Ok lets get this place searched and back to the task in hand neighbors. We can discuss these issues back on the moonsea ride"

Limara looks at Poacher "No one else in this group would be evil enough to speak heretical words about another party members god. So as that means that no one else in this party would insult my god, then i would never take an offensive action toward them, indeed the only spells i would cast on them would be beneficial." She looks at the bard "Cole, you honor me by knowing of my god. But unfortunately you are wrong about my remits as a cleric of the Red Knight. To blaspheme right in front of me could not go unpunished, but as he is a party member i only cast a hold person spell on him, this is a harmless spell that just shuts him up. As for endangering the party, again i think not. Both weasels were dead as was one of the constructs, the other was all but dead and both Spar and Feng were pulverizing it. Poacher was offering no protection to the party and was doing no damage to our foe either and i was unarmed and could not attack the enemy. Both you and Rizzit were watching the doorways.... and i guess that answers your statement about my strategic assessment being less than thorough. But i say again, as far as im concerned the matter is over. And i will say again.... people can say what they want about me and be as rude as they like, i will not react violently, they are 'only words'. But i CANNOT tolerate a blasphemy about my god. If you can get Poacher to just curb his heresy then we have no problem."
Limara nods to Sparhawk "Spar is right, we should get this place searched then head back to the road"
Beltain speaks again "If it was just words Poacher then you will have no problem in recanting right now.  You know the power of words in both religion and magic and this was deliberate provocation in the middle of a fight.  I have severe doubts as to whose side you are on - anyway an apology and commitment never to blaspheme again would be a good start. I would hope that the other party members would not only revere their own gods but also afford respect to the gods of other party members.  This was not an insult to another party member, that in itself would be rude and distracting in the midst of a battle, but a direct insult to a God." Beltain swaps his Light shield for a buckler and stows the crowbar and takes up his longsword.  His face is flushed and he is clearly very angry.
Feng looks at Poacher "Tosser!...If you think that being held is an attack - you are very mistaken!".  The barbarian walks over to Limara. "Your Mace, Lady. A nice enough weapon in it's way, but I prefer a BIG AXE!" Feng picks up his sling, and hangs it from his belt, them retrieves Laskur's Bane from its hook. "You've helped me in the past, if there are any issues to be resolved with party members - you stand not alone, Lady. That pox-mucked whore's cleft has something that belongs to me - until I get it back, we are not friends."
Coleridge once again speaks "I agree we do indeed need to make sure there are no more nasty surprises awaiting us here, and you and Poacher are free to resolve this issue in whichever way you both see fit now, my grievance was with the fact you decided to try and deal with this issue mid-battle not that you in turn felt aggrieved by Poacher's words. As you say it has turned out alright, but happenstance it had not and you had been needed to turn the tide of events, I’m afraid you have gone down in my estimation Limara." Coleridge his piece said walks through into the main courtyard and takes in his surroundings, in particular examining the tree
"Careful in there, Cole" warns Feng "I reckon there's bad MoJo here. Who can we get to sing of our heroism if you croak?" The barbarian still looks drained "I'm feeling sick and weak from the weasels - anyone have a cure for that?"
Beltain also advises the bard "Cole I think you would be advised to avoid getting too close the those piles of bones - they may animate.  It might be better to let our master of magic see if any of them are magically endowed before venturing too far. I would also like to remind you Cole that the person that deliberately provoked Limara, in the middle of a battle, was Poacher.  Ask yourself why did he do this?  I am amazed that Limara acted with such restraint and even more surprised that you would go along and support such blasphemous words, does you own god mean so little to you?
Limara smiles "Thanks for your support guys. "
Coleridge turns to Beltain "As i just said to Limara Beltain my grievance was not so much that she took offence, but did not have the restraint to wait until combat was finished to deal with it... and as for my feelings towards my own god, i would not find myself so easily provoked, as i say he is a god of knowledge and wisdom is open to the opinions and ideas of others, and should those be in conflict to expostulate and debate would be far more favorable than resorting to less cerebral methods.  And as you have traveled with Poacher before i would have thought you too would be used to his derisive commentary by now"
 "I don’t think you ever get used to Poacher" comments Rizzit.
Coleridge continues "I would no more take up arms against him because of his coarse, insulting and sometimes disturbing diatribes, than i would against one of those dispossessed guttersnipes who you frequently see wandering the streets in the larger cities holding discourse with themselves should they say something which is diametrically opposed to my way of thinking."  The bard gazes up at the branches of the great Ash tree.
Rizzit moves his hands in a arcane motion and casts Detect magic at the Ash Tree.

Beltain replies to Coleridge "First, to call someone a ing spastic is not an invitation to a stimulating philosophical debate.  It is an insult.  Insults are designed to provoke and annoy. Agreed." He continues, "Poacher is insulting to a number of party members, trying to provoke a response, on some occasions he will be successful.  On this occasion he was and it was in the middle of a fight.  The response was measured and surprisingly mild.  In all cases the blame should go to the person that instigates the problem, Poacher, rather than the provoked".  "You just can't excuse behavior by saying that's just the way Poacher is, or you will have to allow others the same lame excuse.  Such as demons are not evil it's just that torture and killing is their thing man, it just doesn't work. Try, try and get him to change his ways"
Beltain addresses Poacher: "Well if it is just words Poacher you will have no trouble in recanting you insult to the Red Knight and apologizing to Limara for any offence caused" Beltain walks to Limara, squeezes her hand and whispers something in her ear, he then returns to his position to the archway.  "I also suggest that Rizzit should not be left in front by himself when there is a dangerous Ogre about" he concludes,

Rizzit looks up at the great Ash tree “I have detected nothing of note Bel, maybe Poacher can use his woodland skill to check the tree for tracks or signs of life. He must be useful for something"

Poacher addresses the party "Ok you ers. Lemme deal with you one at a time."
Poacher turns to Limara. "Ok. I was insulting about your god and you got your ing knickers in a twist about it. I apologize. If that'll ing appease you i'll ing do it. I hate all ing gods, they're manipulative s who ing spend there time vicariously living through other like great ing parasite and i ing hate them. But if you took offence it's no ing skin off my nose to apologize. So I’m sorry ok? However that doesn't actually answer my ing question. My question was: Why the  didn't you try and turn the ing bone constructs? I notice that you're happy to throw those useless ing spells around that mean that YET again you haven't picked any ing heals. But it doesn't explain why you didn't try to turn those undead. Anyway that aside. This is ing blowing out of proportion. I've apologized for my insult. Any chance that you'll apologize for needlessly ing attacking me?"
Poacher turns to Rizzit.  "Ok. Now your ing turn? What were you saying? I threatened to kill you in your sleep and now you're worried about it? Ok. Get this. I. That's me. Was ing joking. You know. Humor, banter, mock threats. Don’t get your in hankers up over it you temperamental little beastie. You may not ing believe it but you're actually ing growing on me. And lets not ing forget that when you when down in the last ing adventure it was actually me who ing brought you round. Not exactly the ing actions of someone who means to ing kill you is it?"
Poacher turns to Feng. "What was it you said? 'Until he gives me back what’s mine i won't be his friend' ? Well you've had so much fun stewing in your own indignation and ignoring me since we brought you ing round i thought why spoil your fun? You've obviously had a ing whale of a ing time. You had 6 ing weeks to come talk to me about it. But no, you rather ing simmer in your own little self-righteous fug of anger. Did anyone actually tell you why i cut your bollock off? We were in a brief lull between zhentish attacks and things were looking grim. I took a bit of you because i thought that would help get you raised at a later date. And as for the choice of bit? Well that was ing pure ing comedy. Surely you can ing appreciate that." Poacher reaches into his pack and withdraw a lump of rotten meat. He lightly passes it to Feng. " There you go. Can we be ing friends now?" He adds mockingly.
Poacher finally turns to Beltain."Ok now you. What was it you ing said? Words have power? Like magic? Well thank pal, does that mean I’m a ing magical insulter. Do i have the special powers or access to special spells?  "Power Word: Annoy" ? Or "Mordenkainen's Inflaming Insult"? "Melf's Acid Quip"? No i don't think i ing do. My words are just ing words mate. I ing suggest you get the  over it. I mean i understand that you're backing up your regular shag and that as a cleric under the ing thumb you have little choice to do otherwise. But man, she's a big ing girl and can look after her self. And she is awful ing trigger-happy with the ol' Hold Persons. Though i suppose you could hold her ing coat. Oh and while we're at it. Why didn't you try to turn the ing undead either?"
The ranger concludes "Ok. That's me done. I've ing apologized and explained my self. Shall we get on with the ing killing of monsters and gathering of treasure? Or do you wanna have another ing go at me? Perhaps you'd rather ing wait until we start or next ing fight?"

Beltain replies “I didn't try to turn those Bone monsters because I believed them to be constructs and not undead.  Who knows I may have been wrong?. So I stood face-to-face with them and hit them, while I think you were somewhere at the back giving out gratuitous advice and doing no damage to them.”

Poacher drinks a potion of Cure Light Wounds and begins looking around the tree area for tracks. "I can't see a ing thing."
Rizzit moves along the arcade to the east and continues his checks for magical Poacher checks out the pile of bones in front of him. Wondering if it is another Bone Construct.
Rizzit says to Poacher "Hey bud we may be the most vocal and consequently disliked members of this party but at least we are doing something, what’s that bunch of slackers doing stood scratching their arses back there?"
Feng calls to Beltain “Hey Beltain - can you heal me please? I'm still a little knocked around. Who knows when the next bloodletting will occur?”

Limara gives both Sparhawk and Feng a cure light wounds potion from her belt.
"Use these when you see fit to..." she says to the pair of them.
Feng immediately chugs back Limara's Gift.  His wounds heal.  Feng notices a backpack and bedroll lying on the floor north of the party. “Whose's Kit is lying over there?” The barbarian then looks to Poacher “Poacher, I am sorry. I have misjudged you. You are clearly one of the bravest and most caring people here, and I am pleased to travel with you for a time. I'm sorry you feel so un-appreciated.” Feng opens his arms wide whilst clutching his axe “Want a hug?”
The half-orc barbarian snorts expressively and messily and stamps off after Limara.
Rizzit smiles "I concur old chap, his jolly quips really help raise the spirits in these difficult times"
Limara looks across the courtyard at the backpack and bedroll lying on the floor “I wonder who is owner of that backpack? "
Coleridge speaks “I'd suggest asking Poacher to track the owner of the pack, but with his recent magnificent demonstrations of his tremendous ranger abilities, unless the owner recently wandered through some luminescent paint i wouldn't hold out much hope” Coleridge walks over to the base of the tree and gazes up into the branches
Limara laughs. "Col, can you heal yourself or do you need a potion?"
“I can cast another heal Limara and then I’m spent for the day figuratively speaking”
Limara puffs on her cigar: and, with perfect tongue action she rolls the cigar from one side of her mouth to the other.
Coleridge hums a brief ditty and erases some of his injuries.
Rizzit says "Can I get some little healing please, I am quite badly hurt for a little guy"
Limara looks at the kobold  "my weakest cure light wounds does more than you have lost... i could do a couple of minor cures” She moves toward Rizzit and casts two cure minor wounds.  The kobold looks healthier.

Limara grins "It is most convenient now i have the ability to spontaneously cure. Maybe that’s why i don’t pick curing spells anymore.... eh Poacher??"
Rizzit looks toward the bard who is under the Ash tree  "Hey Col you see any apples on there?  I am starving"
Poacher looks up from the ground under the Ash tree "I've looked about and cannot find and ing tracks. But I’m out of ing practice. So did you ers even listen to what i said? Rizzit do you ing accept that I’m not gonna ing murder you in your sleep? Limara do i ing get an apology now that i have apologized? Feng are you happy to have your bollock back? Beltain.... er...  it. I can't even remember who you are most days."

Suddenly Poacher notices movement to the north. Coming into view from behind the cover of the great Ash tree is a Ogre.  With the Ogre is another strange creature.  It is lean, has cloven hooves, curly hair and black eyes.  

 The ogre speaks to the other creature as he spots the party "De Dont look like Pilgrims...you were right...Hoograg will smash anyway"

Beltain turns to Limara "Better heal yourself quickly Princess, this looks serious.  I have read of such forest creatures, followers for a long dead god called Pan, they can charm folk, seducing the senses and making them perform lewd acts to their will"
Beltain continues "Remember that you are still tied to Feng by your magic’s and any injury he suffers will also be felt by you"
"Lewd acts? Sounds like my kind of Beastie. Kekekeke." Laughs Poacher.
Feng smiles in satisfaction “At last! Blood is to be let, and loot is to be had!. Poacher - if you can snick off the bollocks of one o' them - then I'll be impressed!”
"Well i'll try Feng but i ain't ing Promising anything.” Replies the ranger “Ok you ers let do this right. One Melee per beastie, one cleric per melee. Missile and magic concentrate fire on one er at a time. Which should we take down 1st? I say the fawn bloke, i reckon he'll be magic suppose for the big ing ogre. We don't want the er charming any of us. Concentrate fire and magic on him. You ers agree?"
Rizzit says "well I used all my magic up on the constructs as you melees were taking so long"
“You Ok Poacher?” comments Beltain “It's just that it sounds like quite a good plan...
Rizzit smiles "All the time with his nose up Spars arse must be rubbing off on him"
“Anyone got a tanglefoot bag?” ask Beltain  “The Ogre will be a big hitter and it would be good to take him down with missile weapons.”
Coleridge smirks "I hope that wasn't a comment of a prevocational nature there Riz, heaven forbid you give cause for in-fighting during combat"
Poacher snaps back “My ing plans are always ing good you s. They are designed to keep me alive. But you ers never notice coz you're too busy ing whinging on about how i called you a nasty name. You bunch of ing girls."
Rizzit says "I thought there was no problem with using 'words, as they don’t hurt anyone' "Rizzit tried to mimic Cols voice but sounds like a wheezy bellows.
Coleridge chuckles to himself
Rizzit says "Dont take this the wrong way Poacher, its only words but I hope that Ogre s you hard up the arse"
"I'll try anything once. Though i hope he uses a Kobold skin condom. I don't wanna get pregnant." The ranger retorts.
Feng snorts “in' Poacher up the arse would be like slinging a chip up an alley.”
Feng shouts “ROOOAAAAR! FIGHT FENG!! FENG IS HERE!”
Limara speaks "I'd say Poachers tactics are sound, if we act as a team. This is gonna get messy...people, call your targets, let the group know ...all range fire at the potential caster." She turns to Beltain “Bel honey, as i am already helping Feng can you watch Spar for me.."
"Ok you ers” shouts Poacher “I AM calling the missile Target. Mister ing Tumnus over there with the ing hooves. Fill him full of more pricks that you'd get at an elfish bards convention."

*ROUND 1*
Beltain cast the Bless Spell again, as the previous one had expired. All allies within 50' of him are filled with courage.
Poacher slips a potion of Mage Armor from his potion belt and quoffs it down.  The ranger soon realizes that it does nothing.  It seems he didn’t realize the spell would not work if he were already wearing armor.
"Come 'ere you little ." Snarls the ranger at his pet dog. Bullseye wonders who that annoying voice is. He goes back to sniffing his arse crack.
Rizzit casts the Shield Spell upon himself. An invisible, tower shield sized mobile disc of force hovers in front of him. He then moves to the entrance to give him cover for firing
Feng comments “Need a swig of elf courage, do we ladies? Or have we forgotten how to pull our bowstrings?” Feng smirks at his manifest wit.
Rizzit says "I will be firing from the safer position back here buddy, my small frame doesn’t stand up to much rough treatment"
Poacher replies to Feng "I believe preparation is the first step to victory you big ing lummox. We'll leave rushing in half ing cocked to the previously dead members of the party shall we? Kekeke."
Feng snorts “You better in' had - there’s no chance of you rushing in anywhere except a knocking-shop, arsewipe!.” The barbarian looks down at his groin area “And who are you callin' half-cocked?”
"Hahahahahaha. Stop it. I'm crying here." Laughs the ranger "All i'm saying is lets not ing pluck defeat from the jaws of ing victory here ok?"
Feng furrows his brow.
Poacher notices that the furrowing takes some time. Feng appears to have alot of brow.
The hoofed creature moves forward and casts a spell. The grasses, weeds, and the Ash trees roots wrap, twist, and entwine about Coleridge and Bullseye.  Coleridge manages to be only partially entangled, but Bullseye is held fast.
Limara casts a cure light wounds upon herself. "Wait 'til you see the whites of their eyes Feng..."
Feng squats down in the lee of the fence, drool slicking his chin.
Sparhawk moves into position and gets out a potion
Coleridge wades through the grasping plants “Get ya filthy tendrils off me you damn dirty grass”.  The bard makes it out of the area containing the tree and back into the paved courtyard. Once clear of the plants faces his companions and begins to caper around on the spot whilst delivering a poetic oration. To the observers it feels like it should be a cringe making and embarrassing to watch experience, but instead it is surprisingly uplifting.  The bard Inspires Courage in his allies.
The Ogre, Hoograg advances toward the party.

*ROUND: 2*
Beltain retreats east and sheaths his sword.
Poacher fires a single shot at the strange satyr type creature. The arrow impacts on the creature causing (5) damage.
Rizzit moves into a better position.  Awaiting the adversaries to come closer.
The hoofed creature moves his hands in strange patterns and casts a spell upon himself, and then moves behind the ogre.
Limara recites battle scripture. Inspiring her allies. "The buffing is done,... let the battle commence". Limara moves under the archway giving Feng the chance to move nearer when he sees fit.
"Nice one, my lady" says Beltain to Limara as he adjusts his helm and plans his next move.
Sparhawk drinks down a potion of cure light wounds. He throws down the empty vial and draws his sword.
Coleridge takes a step out of the way, to give Feng a clear path, then loads his crossbow. He continues to recite his poem
“My friend says his muse”
“Sits on his shoulder and whispers gently in his ear”
“Her words become kisses that”
“Ripple through his soul”
“Stirring inspiration from a thankful mind…”
The ogre Hoograg moves to attack.  He swings a huge greatclub at Sparhawk.  It hits the warrior hard for (15) damage.
"Ok neighbors, I have him right where I want him" says Sparhawk, looking a little dazed.

*ROUND: 3*
“I can see that Spar, way to stop his club with your head” says Coleridge.
Beltain takes a 5' step NW and gets sling and sends a shot streaking towards the Ogre. It hits causing (10) damage.
Poacher fires at Bremdoch the tiefling, but misses.  Bullseye remains Entangled.
Rizzit moves to a better position and shoots at the ogre with his crossbow but misses.
"Nice shooting, Beltain!, Bad luck Rizzit!, Your an , Poacher!, Let no-one say I don't play favorites!" snorts Feng.
Bremdrock moves into position.  He puts a "double headed" Flute to his lips and begins to play. The area is blasted with a tremendous cacophony. Feng, Beltain, Coleridge, Poacher and Sparhawk all take (8) damage from the blast.  Sparhawk is stunned and drops his shield and sword to the floor.
Half of Feng's damage from the Soundburst is transferred to Limara via the Shield Other Spell.
"You are mine, Goatbreath!" snarls Feng at the Tiefling.
Limara moves to Feng and casts a spell. A shimmering magical field surrounds Feng.  The spell is Shield of Faith.
"Get in there Feng and chop that ogre down to size..." says Limara.
Feng moves and attacks the Ogre. The Ogre definitely has a greenish tinge. Feng's attack misses.
"Do ya want some, ya big tosser!" Feng Gestures at the ogre.
Coleridge shakes his head to remove the ringing from his ears. Coleridge eyes up the huge ogre in front of him and hops nimbly from foot to foot ready to dodge any attacks.
As the ringing in his ears subsides he continues his poem.
"My muse lounges on a bar stool"
"Propped up on my shoulder"
"Oft falling off with an audible thud"
"While in a drunken stupor,"
"Usually after using up my daily limit of animal messenger spells"
"To invite satyrs and nymphs"
"To drink all my booze."
Coleridge then sights down his crossbow at the ogre and looses a bolt.  His bolt hits Hoograg for (12) damage.
Hoograg attacks Sparhawk once again.

*ROUND: 4*
Beltain, shakes his head, eager to clear the ringing in his ears, he only half-hears the Bard continue with his recitation. He takes a step back and takes out a scroll.  He reads the words of healing, and cures himself of (7) damage.
Poacher takes a 5 foot step to the north and west. Placing him behind Coleridge and only leaving Feng in the way of his shot a Bremdrock. The ranger takes aim and fires at the Tiefling.
Poachers shot hits the tiefling for (6) damage. "Take that you goat faced ." Yells Poacher
Bullseye remains entangled
Rizzit reloads his crossbow and fires another bolt at the Ogre, missing he steps back another 5'.
Poacher turns to Beltain "Beltain you ing . Stop ing healing your ing self and get on with healing your ing tank. Sparhawk is HEAVILY ing wounded and you're healing your ing self? Is that a ing twats trick or what?"
Bremdock puts the double flute to his lips and plays.  Suddenly Feng feels he cannot move.  He is HELD.
Bremdoch then moves behind Hoograg.
Limara addresses the teifling.." a smart tactical move. Lousy tune though.."
"We've got to take that er down. Quickly" comments Poacher.
Limara removes a scroll from her pack and casts its spell at the annoying flutist.  The tiefling shrugs off the effects of Limara's Hold Person.
Rizzit says "nice try Limara"
Poacher nods "Aye. Was sure ing worth a go. Though i'm suprised you didn't heal yourself or Beltain. Hehehe."
Feng, through sheer force of will, breaks free from the hold person spell.
Poacher screams "Get that ing ing ing bastard ing goat faced ing . Before he does more ing damage."
Limara nods at Feng as she sees the barbarian overcome the hold spell "Well done Feng, luck smiles on you"
Sparhawk shakes his head, he is no longer stunned, he takes a 5' step back and goes "Total Defence"..."Neighbors a heal if possible please, thus I can regain my weapons and return to the fray forth with"
Feng snarls "I Fancy some goatskin leggings!..in' magic me, ya prancing ponce!"
Coleridge shuffles back to avoid the extensive reach of the Ogre who he still eyes up ready to Dodge
Coleridge rapidly reloads his crossbow and sights at the ogre once more.. first he continues his verse
"She disappears to frolic on foreign shoulders,"
"Returning days later"
"Hung-over and wretched"
"Smelling of cigars, liquor, and the sweat of sex."
Coleridge fires at Hoograg but misses.
"Bad luck" Beltain mutters under his breath as he waits for the Ogre's reaction to the attack.
Hoograg attacks Feng, hitting the barbarian with his huge great club (11dmg).  Feng's Earthsilk Jersey stops a little of the damage, and Feng feels half his wounds being transferred to Limara.

*ROUND: 5*
Beltain takes out a scroll and reads it curing a few of Sir Sparhawk's wounds.
Poacher takes a 5 foot step forward and then fires a brace of arrows at Bremdrock. Both of Poachers shots flew poorly and Bremdrock snickers at the inept archer
"ing bastards. ! ! ing erty !"
Rizzit loads yet another bolt into his crossbow and fires again at Hoograg, he again misses. "dammit, so close"
Bremdock casts a spell upon himself, he is surrounded by a field of multicolored hues..
Rizzit, watching the tiefling cast says "that was some kind of clerical protection spell but I am not familiar with it, maybe Limara and Beltain know more"
Limara replies "..he has cast an entropic shield spell on himself.... all our range attacks will have a 1 in 5 chance of being deflected."
Limara takes out a scroll and cures herself of some of her wounds.
"Go for it Feng.  Give the big lump a cleavage" yells Beltain, eager for a chance to hit again
"FENG KILLS! KILL THE OGRE! FENG IS GREAT!" Feng takes a massive swing at  the hulking form towering above him.  He hits hard, wounding the ogre for (10) damage. "Huh! Just a gentle tap this time, ya big twat!"
Sparhawk bends down and picks up his sword, as he does so the ogre strikes at him but misses.  Sparhawk attacks the ogre, hitting hard with his longsword.  The warrior causes (15) damage, and the green ogre slumps to the floor, unconscious and bleeding.
Limara says "nice hitting guys.. try not to kill them outright, it would be better if we can take them back alive, but unconscious, to Peldans helm. Catching the ogre that’s been causing them problems should get up our reputation. Not to mention the reward...."
She turns to Feng "Feng, you could try grappling the teifling. If you get him to the ground we can bundle on top pin him down. I can manacle him up. Then we can get some answers out of him.... and maybe the location of any loot he robbed.. to show thanks for sparing his life" . Limara smiles a bit too sweetly.
Beltain glances back, looking back at Limara "That's sneaky thinking, but good advice non-the-less, it's aside of you I hadn't seen before Princess. But all the sides I've seen look pretty good so far" he whispers more to himself than anyone else, his face shows a half-smile as he turns back to the battle.
Coleridge drops his crossbow and draws his sword before moving in on the remaining foe. He continues with his recitation as he moves.
"She possesses my tongue"
"At the most inopportune moments"
"Oft causing embarrassment"
"and impromptu trips to the apothecary and mediks"
Coleridge moves nimbly around his new target ready to dodge. He swipes at Bremdoch with his longsword, but misses. Coleridge curses as his blows completely fails to connect

*ROUND: 6*
"This battle has turned to our favor I think now" says Rizzit.
Poacher snickers "Which is just the ing time for things to go ing wrong. Don't count ya ing kobolds before they're ing hatched."
Beltain rushes forward, dropping his sling and drawing his longsword.  He reaches the Satyr and swings the blade. The blade bites deep for (7) damage.
"Die goater!" Poacher fires two arrows in rapid succession at Bremdrock.  Both arrows hit for a total of (12) damage.  The tieflings Entropic Shield did not stop Poachers arrows.
"Nice shooting poacher, makes a change from just shooting your mouth off" comments Coleridge.
"Nicely done neighbor" says Sparhawk.
"A brace of good ing hits! GET IN THERE SAUSAGE!!!" Poacher looks at Coleridge "Ho-ing-ho. Listen to the great ing whit there. Thanks though. They were ing top notch shots if i do ing have to say so my ing humble self. Kekeke"
Bullseye continues to struggle in his entanglement
Beltain looks over his shoulder as the two arrows hurtle over it and thud unerringly into the cloven hoofed horror.  If Poacher had had his usual luck in aiming then that would have been me, he thinks. "Great shots, Poacher" he says out loud.
Rizzit once again fires his crossbow, this time at Bremdoch, but again the kobold misses.
"Bad luck, Rizz - about 10ft to the right, and you would have been -on!"
Bremdoch steps back and attempts to cast a spell on the defensive, but fails and looses the spell.
Limara states to the teifling "surrender now teifling or you will surely die. Your healing spell has failed and our fighters are moving in to finish you as we speak...drop your stuff and put your hands on your head, surrender or die." Limara says to the party "...if he surrenders take him alive, if not , try n keep him in a coma... i'll stop this ogre dieing, they'll want him alive to answer for his crimes"
Limara casts a cure minor wounds on Hoograg and stabilizes him. "lucky we brought the cart..." she says out loud, looking at the large unconscious green ogre.
"Do what my fair college requests and surrender NOW!" Beltain orders  Bremdrock, his sword is raised and ready making the alternative quite clear
Rizzit says "we need him conscious to tell us about this place so try not to kill him, use attacks designed to knock him down" 
"Are you ers out of your ing minds?" shouts Poacher. "Why the  are you healing a ing ogre? Were ing  healing monsters now? Perhaps we should just have ing done with it and move into a ing dungeon!"
Poacher continues "Why do we have to take it back alive? Just take it's ing back. We won't get any more money, and i for one have no ing intention of dragging that two ton ing monstrosity through the woods. And as for ing goat boy. KILL HIM!"
Rizzit replies "shutup Poacher, it would be nice just once to get some info before we continue, like whats the deal with the tree and where the loot is hidden"
Beltain interjects "I think that the questioning is worth a try Poacher, and if goat-face doesn't want to cooperate to save it hide, then your could have a free rein with it...You could even give it as a plaything to ."
Feng looks into the Fauns eyes, grimacing wildly and flexing his muscles and he waves his axe around his head "One chance, goat-er! Surrender now!" Feng attempts to intimidate the Tiefling.  The tiefling looks less than impressed.
"I am telling you bro its the sling, your never gonna intimidate anyone carrying that" says Rizzit. "sooner you burn it the better"
Coleridge smilkes "I dunno he musta been quite scarey, smells like Poachers soiled himself... tell a lie i think the winds changed, its just his natural odor"
Feng smirks in spite of himself
Poacher says "Ok lets capture the ing goaty one. But why the  are you healing the ogre? This idea to ing take it back to town is . Who's gonna drag the dead weight er to the cart?  that, i'm putting some arrows intro him."

Beltain speaks "OK, Poacher has made his views clear - what do the rest of the party think and are we happy for Poacher to take our decisions for us?  For myself I don't much care if the Ogre is alive or dead BUT I do want him taken back for the reward.  If we get a bigger reward for alive then my vote would be for that. If Poacher really wants him dead then he can make up the difference in the reward."
Rizzit replies "I wont be happy with killing the ogre as we decided to take him alive already, but then I wouldn’t expect Poacher to act for the party just his selfish self"
Beltain turns to Sparhawk:  "Can you keep Poacher in check?"
Sparhawk replies "I myself am of a mind to agree with Poacher, how did you plan on moving the beast secondly what do you think they will do to him in the town?.  As I see it Coleridge was happy for the ogre to die, Poacher wants to kill him , Beltain does not really care...so how is this a party decision , pray tell me Rizzit?"
Sparhawk then attempts to grapple Bremdroch.  He grabs hold of the Tiefling, but the creature manages to wriggle from his grip.
Rizzit says "Just do as you please, as usual. I dont care about taking him back but I would like to know where they stash their loot and what is going on here, I dont want to see us do as we did in the Zhent citadel and leave with many questions unanswered. Kill em after we have some info if you like I dotn care about lugging em back to town"
Rizzit says to the tiefling "why are these two here? What are their plans? Have they hidden treasure somewhere? What’s with the tree and the bones?  What’s in the back room? Are there any traps?  You know these answers Spar?"
Sparhawk says "perchance i thinketh this hoofed creature is the brains of this outfit, the ogre merely the brawn!..."
Rizzit nods "Yeah but if he don’t come up with the goods we have the ogre still after we kill him, or if the ogre is in thrall to the satyr the threat of hard to the satyr may be enough to make the other talk.  They can be killed anytime but once dead they can tell us nothing, I feel I’m making a valid point here Spar do not just dismiss it out of hand meerly because is comes from a Kobold"
Sparhawk replies to the kobold "It has nothing to do with your race...i simply asked you how it had been a party desicion when others had stated the contrary and i had not offered any opinion...you are very quick to jump at Poacher...yet was it not you who has always moaned about the bickering and sniping? you of late have been as much the instigator as anyone"
Rizzit says finally "just hold off killing for now, we can decide as leisure later"
Sparhawk replies "We are on an escort , that is the task I gave my word to do...I care little whether these live or die, either way i want to return to the job at hand as soon as possible"
"Ok. This is ing stupid." spits Poacher "You shower of s. a: who said the ing reward was more cash alive? No one did. You haven't heard it or read it anywhere. You're just assuming. Why would the towns folk be happy if we brought a live ogre to him. b: If we take him prisoner instead of killing them here we cannot deal with them later coz you lot will come up with some ing weird 'not mistreat prisoners' rule. C: Instead of ing asking these ers where their treasure is we just ing look around for it. Sheesh guys. These are ing monsters for s sake. Get some ing perspective. What we gonna be doing next? Pay for prost trauma counseling for them? Perhaps we can write to the local Ogre's union and ask them to pay sickness benefits for it while it's out of action. Are we ing monster slaying adventurers or ing social workers?"
Coleridge ceases his poetic recitation and moves round to flank the tiefling.  Coleridge addresses the tiefling "Yield now, your companion is down, you a severely wounded and hopelessly outnumbered. By continuing to fight all you guarantee is your own demise. If you value your life and that of your companion surrender now or suffer the consequences for the remaining seconds of your life"
Coleridge tries to strike the creature with the flat of his sword but is unable to connect whilst it struggles with Sparhawk.

*ROUND: 7*
Beltain moves into the spot previously occupied by Cole, bring back his arm and punches the Satyr on the nose.  The tiefling falls to the floor unconscious.
The battle is over.
Belatin attends to Bremdroch, stabilizing the creatures wounds.
Both Feng and Beltain feel an increase in thier abilities after this battle (Both go up to 3rd lvl)
The party loot the unconscious bodies of thier foes.  All they find of interest off of Bremdroch and Hoograg is the double flute.
As Hoogrags armor is removed from his body, the party notice that the green ogre has a withered third arm growing from the center of his chest.
"ooh Gross" says Rizzit, before he detects the bodies for magic and then focuses his Detect magic spell at the tree again.
Rizzit says "ok guys the flute as you would expect is magical, up in the tree is an old Hoe that also appears to be magical"
The kobold continues "When you have them all trussed up who is going to heal one to just conscious and question them? I suggest you keep poacher away from the satyr, you know what is like with hoofed animals, baaa, baaa.."
Coleridge speaks "If the legends are correct then the hoe in the tree belonged to Bogren, the peasant boy who became the great adventurer i told you about... the story goes when they were trying to persuade him to help rid the area of the athach he threw his hoe into the ash tree saying that if it fell back to earth they would leave him alone to continue life as a farmer, but that if it stayed in the tree he would leave his humble life and become an adventurer, which of course he did.. the hoe remained in the tree and this temple to Silvanus built up around it."
The bard continues "You may also recall the creature from the story called Theelsaz was an athach - a three armed giant... by the looks of Hoograg here i would say he is of the same species and it would go some way to explaining why he is desecrating this place."
"Is the hoe valuable?..why is it magical?" asks Rizzit.
Coleridge replies "I would imagine that it probably is valuable to the right people, as to why it is magical i cannot say, Bogren was just a simple peasant farmer until he left that life to become an adventurer... at the time he threw the hoe into the tree and it didn't fall back down it was speculated that Silvanus himself had interceded by animating the tree branches to prevent it falling back down... whether it is that possible intervention by a God that has made it magical i couldn't say but it is a possibility."
Beltain dances a little jig, highly pleased with his new level, he then notices the others, blushes and stops.  With a twinkle in his eye he heads over to Limara and kisses her hard on the lips - It's good to be alive he says!.
"who is good at climbing trees?" says Rizzit.
Coleridge moves to where the backpack and bedroll are.  He picks them up and brings them back to the party.  Inside the backpack is some gold (300gp) and what appears to be old pilgrim robes.
Beltain turns to Cole "Does the story tell what magical powers the hoe possesses?"
Coleridge replies "As i said at the time there was no mention of it being magical.. he was just a peasant farmer, i would speculate that its Silvanus' intervention which has caused it to become magical"
"A magic hoe created directly by a god, this sounds very impressive" says Beltain, and valuable he thinks
Coleridge chuckles "I could be wrong my friend, the information i work with is the stuff of legend from a bygone age.. it is speculation on my part"
Beltain peers through the fence, I wonder if this was to keep the pilgrims out or to keep the tree contained he wonders.  The height of it would indicate the later.
Coleridge says "The locals at the time built this place up around the tree under the guidance of Pimaris the Silvanus priest.. The ash itself was believed to be an oracle of Silvanus. Again probably why those creatures have defiled it by putting the bones and things in its branches."
"something we need to ask them" says Rizzit looking at the Tiefling and Green Ogre captives.
Beltain nods "If we have the time, I would suggest questioning under a Zone Of Truth - A spell which I would be able to cast - tomorrow!. Are we planning to look through that last arch to the north,  I would suggest that we only do that after we have questioned the Satyr and Ogre."
Feng snorts "Nice job, people! Now who is good at knots? we need to tie these bastards up, but good. I'll interrogate them, if no-one else has the stomach for it. I recall how the tribal shamen prepared the prisoners that the tribe took on raids - getting answers out of these two should be a piece of cake."
Rizzit cannot stop his inquisitive streak and he runs across the courtyard to look through the arch to the north that the party have not yet checked.  It seems to be a bedroom.

The north wall of this rectangular room is decorated with a clay bas-relief depicting a 7ft tall, full figure of Silvanus.  The god plays a double flute between two stylized mountains and appears to be walking on water.

At the back of the room rests a wooden bed with a pillow.  At the foot of the bed sits a small chest.  A 3-foot tall clay urn also stands in the room on a metal trivet.

The kobold returns to the party.
Limara locks a set of manacles on hoograg and on bremdrock. "The idea to take them alive was mine, i suggested it and no one disagreed or spoke against it. We certainly wont get less reward for taking them back alive and the cart we have can easily carry them......if we can information from them, it might help our journey. The village is only a couple of hours up the road, after we check here, we could pop back, collect our reward and be on our way. What do you say Spar? .. i know you are keen for us to be on our way. Can we spare a few hours ..What do you all think? .. Peldans Helm would doubtless hold us in good favour for it and that would further our growing reputation too. The better our C.V., the more likely we are to attract quality work. "
She continues "..lets not forget that the press are hungry for stories and this would put us on the front page, again! No Toes and Big Nose brought to justice by.... we really need a name.....and although 'Miss Pussy and the bunch o' s' is both amusing and distinctive... i serious doubt whether the courts of Corymr would look kindly on a party trying to register an obscene name, let alone allow it. At some point in time, maybe when park for the night, we should get a list of names together and vote for one of 'em."
"How about Fellowship of the Keep." offers Beltain  "Has a nice ring to it and means that we don't forgot our beginnings and success against those foul Zents who were almost the death of me!"
He adds "I would have suggested using the word roost, but then we'd get all the chicken jokes at every inn we stopped at..."
"A healing potion would be appreciated lady as i am out of heals for the day" says Coleridge to Limara.
Rizzit interjects "scrolls would be cheaper than using up potions..Here Limara use one of mine on Col and save the potion" he says handing Limara a Cure Scroll.
Beltain bends over the unconscious Tiefling "I will bring the Satyr round for questioning, but passes the task of posing the questions to someone else..."
Beltain casts a cure minor wounds upon the unconscious Tiefling.  Its magic proves enough and the Teifling awakes.
Coleridge snarls and tries to look imposing, a feat which largely fails especially when observed by anyone who knows the bard
Beltain calls out to Rizzit to come over once he sees the teifling awake "You'd better answer before the Kobald gets here, they are vicious little bastards ---  and this one is hungry --  he has a preference for sweetbreads..."
"Good to have you back us Bremdrock, very sorry to have to tie you up like but your previous hostile behaviors makes it necessary" says Rizzit striding over. “We would like to ask you a few question and would prefer some answers without the need to resort to more violence. Would you care to tell us about yourself and this temple you are living in?"”
“Don't you listen - It's a Stayr and its making us have lewd thoughts!” says Beltain looking at Limara.
 "I will answer none of your questions. if you are going to kill me, be done with it" replies the Tiefling.
Rizzit says "please do not be like that, we are not going to kill you, we simply need information
 Feng spits at the creature “If I'm gonna kill ya - I won’t just be done with it - it's gonna take a lot of time and you will beg for mercy before the end. Play nice with my friend Rizzit - if he says we ain't gonna kill ya - you can trust that - ok…Besides - do ya want me to prove ya right?”
 Feng takes out his sling, and tears it into pieces with his teeth
Bremdrock looks at Rizzit "Im not going to help ya...best thing you can do ios let me go free"
Rizzit says "ok wake the big feller up and gag this er. lets see if he wants to see me eat this ers balls"
Bremdoch does not look intimidated by the kobold..
"look as brave as you like, you had your chance to talk and didn’t want to, now your just meat for the knife"
 Bremdrock says to Rizzit "Get them to release me, ill cause you no harm..i will leave here"
"You had your moment, shush while my friend here ties your gag on" states Rizzit.
The tiefling sits. Looking at his captors.

Bullseye barks and come running out of the center grass area.  Seems the entangle has worn off...

Feng, Coleridge, Beltain and Rizzit all fail to get any information out of the Tiefling..Coleridge sighs "It appears my talents do not lie in the areas of intimidation or interogation... perhaps someone a little more violently psychotic may have better luck". He  looks pointedly towards Poacher who, given the opportunity to torture and manipulate a helpless captive, is strangely quiet.Coleridge stands up "I'll leave you guys to see what you can get from this thing and the Athach.. I'm going to check out the room to the north i imagine its the old priests quarters perhaps something can be gleaned from there if our captives are not so forthcoming."
"I will follow you Coleridge, I am a knight not a tormentor" says Sparhawk as he follows the bard.  Leaving the others with the prisoners.
Coleridge heads north along the collinade and into the room at the northernmost end.  He enters the small room.  He searches throughly.  He checks out the urn, but finds nothing of interest.  Coleridge approaches the chest.  He spends a while knocking meaninfully upon it.  He then swings the lid open.

Inside Is: *Ivory drinking horn rimmed with silver *Small Golden Bell *A Golden Bowl *A Clay Statuette of a Weasel

"Here have a look at this stuff Spar." says the bard "I would imagine its religious vestments of the temples original owners, but why wouldn't those two have wrecked em like they have the shrine?"
"Mayhap they had a fear of opening such a chest?" replies the warrior. "let us take this discovery back to the party, they can maybe tell us some more from their learnings and magic"Coleridge nods "Well i see nothing else of interest in here, lets take this stuff back over with the rest of our findings.. but first i'm gonna take a better look round make sure i didn't miss any secret doors or compartments with my initial cursory look around Coleridge makes a slower methodical search of the room.  But still finds nothing.

Coleridge and Sparhawk drag the chest back to the rest of the party.  The tiefling is looking very weak.

Limara says to Coleridge "Col... can you move nearer, i need to stay within 30' of Feng to keep my spell working.." Limara gets Feng and Coleridge to move a few feet so she can cast a cure light wounds scroll on Coleridge. Coleridge is healed of some of his wounds.
Limara turns to Bremdrock.. "Listen to me outsider. We do not intend to kill you, we are taking you back to face justice for your actions. Now, i'm guessing that you are acting in the name of Silvanus, is that true?" Limara removes the gag so Bremdrock can speak. "Or are you defiling this temple as well as attacking travelers?. You might as well come clean... it good for your soul"
"I have nothing to say" replies the Tiefling.
"..Ok if you have nothing to say, then there is no need to delay the journey back to town then." replies Limara as she puts the gag back in the Teiflings mouth.

Beltain looks at the items in the chest carried by Cole and Rizzit.  "The items from the chest are religious in nature and almost certainly used for ceremonies to Silvanous.  I believe that removing it from this shrine would be an act that would defile this place of worship to this god of nature."

"Can we get to the killing now?" asks Feng "Or do we ship 'em back to the dirt-scrapers to kill?. Don't get me wrong - I don't care - whatever gets us the most money."
Feng appears wistful for a microsecond "Ya know, I almost wish we could let them go. I mean - without this pair of bastards, life must be sooo boring for the villagers. Almost - but then, I'd miss the reward!"
"You ers are unbelievable” says Poacher “Taking an ogre prisoner... hehehehe... dip shits. He'll have a chance of breaking the manacles.. and any rope we use... Because.. wait for it... He's got... Wait for it.. OGRE STRENGTH!!!.. Stupid s."
Poacher looks at the chest, the loot off of Bremdroch and Hoograg, and the contents of the backpack "So. What treasure do we ing have? May as we look at it before we have to defend our selves again."
Rizzit says "Is one of you healers going to get this ogre conscious as I keep asking?, and are you guys happy there are no hidden passages or anything in that back room?, I thought every respectable temple had a dungeon underneath it"
"I dont have a cure to waste on the ogre.... the plan was to talk to the brains, not the knuckledragging sidekick." replies Limara.
Rizzit sighs, "do as you please with them I am bored of this now" Rizzit looks up at the great Ash tree "Is anyone going to get the hoe out of the tree?"
Rizzit then goes to the back room and starts a slow an exhaustive search for any hidden doorways, like the usual sliding altar.  He finds nothing more than Coleridge did though.
Limara looks bemused, and was obviously not listening when Coleridge relayed his story regarding the shrine to the party. "What hoe ?... oh, a garden hoe... heh, well spotted.... good idea, evidence... maybe a villager knows who's it belonged to."
"Yeah. Lets get it. says Poacher "It's a ing holy artifact and taking it will probably de-sanctify the ing temple... Cool.. Can i piss on the tree too?"
"Has it detected magic ?" asks Limara.
Beltain nods "Yes the hoe is magic and Cole told us that he thought it was ordinary until embued with magic by Silvanous."
Poacher nods "I think some er mentioned that it did aye. I wasn't listening much though. I hardly listen to you s much these days. You keep coming up with ing stupid ideas like.. TAKING A HUGE ING OGRE CAPTIVE!!"
"Kekekekekekekekekekekeke."  Poacher cackles to himself malignantly.
"It was no more effort than killing him... " Replies Limara.
"You won't say that when i comes to ing dragging the huge  to the cart. A man unconscious or dead is bad enough.. An ogre? Feng and Spar will make good fighters with hernias. Kekeke. I just find it funny that we have so little grasp on reality that we'll try to capture a ing ogre. It cracks me up it does."
Limara looks at the ranger "You never know, the extra moneys we may earn for bringing them back alive might pay for a decent longbow for ya... it certainly wont net us any less than if they were dead. Anyway if we get to town and they want them dead i'm sure you can oblige."
 "What? You think the villagers will THANK us for bring them a live ogre? You really think that?" replies Poacher.
"Its in a coma, and yes i do.... they will want justice. " says Limara.
Poacher replies "You do think that? What? We walk up and say "Hey villagers heres the ogre thats been troubling you. They'll  a brick. They want it's head. Not it alive. "
Beltain interjects "Them shitting a brick would be a bonus!. They weren't that nice to us and it makes the point about a reward."
"You guys. I love you. You're better than travelling around with a troupe of ing clowns. I know what we should call our selves. The Bloody Mummers... That describes us perfectly." laughs the ranger.
Beltain moves into the grassy area surrounding the Great ash and looks about. Cautiously he starts to tidy the place up separating the human from the animal bones and placing them reverently to one side.  He spots at least a dozen human skulls in the tree and on the ground, he sighs and continues his task.
"So can i kill the ogre then?" asks Poacher
"You can shag him for all I care" replies the kobold, returning to the party.
"Heheh..Cool... Can i used you as a dildo?" laughs the ranger.
"Well at least he might feel that" retorts the kobold.
Poacher smiles "I've never claimed to have an ogre sized . Although i have claimed that you ARE a kobold sized ."
Coleridge speaks I don't think it is an ogre, that third arm, withered though it may be, would indicate it to be an athach if the description of Bogren and Theelsaz is accurate... I am afraid i know nothing of the nature of the species though other than that Theelsaz was described as violent and destructive, but he was also blackmailing the inhabitants of Peldan's Helm which would indicate he was not completely without intelligence and therefore as a species they may not be quite as intellectually challenged as ogres.. Theelsaz was also described as giant in size, now whether the this is just poetic license in the telling or perhaps Hoograg here is a juvenile or sickly, as would be indicated by his withered arm i don't know"
The bard continues "This is all speculation on my part, and when it comes down to it, it makes no nevermind for i think we should kill the brute as Poacher suggests, he has been terrorizing the area and has tried to kill us, he deserves to die... his head should be enough to fetch any reward that may be going in Peldan's Helm."
"Aye. I agree with Coleridge." says poacher  "Even though he said it like a ing homme. Kekeke. If it's a three armed giants we should kill it. I mean, aren't gauntlets of giant strength better than Gauntlets of Ogre strength? I'll break any chains we have like string. And it's got three arms, What if it can regenerate like a troll? Lets kill it ing sharpish."
Coleridge turns to Limara "Limara it seems you are the only one who cares to keep this thing alive or believe it will be more rewarding that way, i see no mileage in lugging it around lets serve justice here and take its head back as proof."
Coleridge draws his sword and executes a coup de grace on the athach.  With the creatures head severed, Coleridge states "That i believe precludes further debate on the matter."
Beltain emerges from the grassy area. He comes out to see Coleridge bringing back his sword to administer the killing blow on the helpless Ogre, some people just act to annoy others he thinks sadly, and don't seem to think about rewards being smaller.
Sparhawk watches on, his face showing no emotions..."when we are all finished and ready can we please get back to the job at hand? I can see this becoming another fun filled journey"...he walks back to the archway.
Limara looks on at Coleridge as he decapitates the Ogre/Athach creature "I gave my word i wouldn’t fight against the party and i wont... i think you are wrong to kill them and think they should face the villages justice. Oh, and if my suggestions for party actions are so wholly unwelcome, i shall cease to offer them. It was unfortunate that your disapproval came after the event. Still i know now." Limara walks outside of the temple and begins trudging the short way through forest, back to the horses and cart.
Bremdrock looks on as the Hoograg is beheaded, the Tiefling splutters, but his words are lost under the gag that is tight around his mouth.  Rizzit pulls the gag off, "one last chance before your head joins his" The Tiefling gasps "Ok..ok...but i have no information really to give.  I came to this area about 6 months ago, this shrine was abandoned.  I met Hoograg who was living rough in the forest, we made a pact to work together, pool our resources, and we used this place as our home.  I have no information about the god who is worshipped here, and i care not.  Over the months several pilgrims turned up here, obviously not aware that the shrine had been empty for a while.  Myself a Hoograg saw this as a good opportunity for treasure and Hoograg enjoyed thier flesh.  That is all i can tell you.  Return me to Peldan's Helm if you must, but i give you my word if you release me i will leave this area forthwith, and not return"
"So is this loot we found all there is? as you have been around this area for 6 months have you seen anything that may be of interest to a group of adventurers?" Rizzit asks.
Bremdrock nods "Yes, i found this double Flute here, we decided not to touch he items in the chest, they seem like ceremony items." Bremdrock pleads "Now please, let me go, surely as a Kobold you would understand i will not receive a fair trial..humans can be so....racist"
"What about any other groups of monsters in the area? you seen anything?" Continues Rizzit.
Poacher buts in "Right. If you guys are bent on taking this er back to justice, i'll go along with it. This is at least less ing stupid than trying to drag back a ing ogre. The only thing i will say is i hope this doesn't turn into a proper trial. I hope to  we don't have to hang about and be witnesses and such. Coz it's our word against Mister-ing- Tumnus here. And we got our own monster so i'm sure they'll think we can be trusted."
Rizzit replies angrily "Hey feng may not be the best looking amongst us but monster is a bit strong"
Beltain continues to tidy the area around the Ash Tree collecting the human and animal bones separately.  The stops for rest at intervals and studies the activities of Sparhawk, Poacher and Coleridge but does not interfere.  Then he continues the work, finally scrapping away the earth in one corner to provide a shallow grave to the house the bones of the dead pilgrims.   He covers the remains with earth and says a few words commending their souls to their god.  After finishing up he looks around to make sure all is tidy, brushes his hands off and heads out of the shrine.
Rizzit says "I thought you were getting the hoe not tidying up"
Beltain wanders around the front of the shrine looking for Limara and muttering to himself...Not seeing Limara Beltain returns to the rest of the party.
"Can someone get the hoe down, Belt seems to be too scared" states the kobold.
Sparhawk speaks "Neighbours lets decide what it is we are doing, and start to get whatever we are taking back to the horses!"
Rizzit nods "I agree, this place is boring now"  Rizzit exits the shrine
Beltain says “I think leave the religious items (unless they are magical) we don't want to offend the gods.  I also think leave the magic hoe (what the hell does a magic hoe actually do?) but I really don't have a good idea about that.  The Ferret may be the best thing there...  Is it magical Rizzit?, Plus the pipes - don't forget the pipes!
Rizzit replies "Its not magical, but I want to carry the ferret, its not magical but Wizzy would like it"
Coleridge speaks “I tend to agree with you though Beltain about the loot i'm not up for upsetting the deity of this place so would leave the religious vestments” Coleridge turns to Bemdrock "What do you know of this flute and its powers then?" he snarls.
Rizzit nods “The flute looks like it could be pretty handy for you Col.”
Bremdrock replies "The pipes cast 3 spells, Hold Person, Soundburst and Scare, all once per day, but you need to practice at playing it, you need some musical skill" The Tiefling continues "I have seen no other "monsters" in this area, and myself and Hoograg never noticed the Hoe to be honest." He looks at the party "So, is my fate to be taken to Peldan's Helm, if so, i will speak no more, i have given you all the information i know"
Beltain goes out into the entranceway and examines the plaques...
Coleridge continues to question “The bones that littered the arcade were they yours and Hoogrags doing, or was this temple like this before you arrived?
The tiefling speaks "The bones are from the Pilgrims and horses that Hoograg ate."  The tiefling bows his head and speaks no more.
Rizzit takes the Clay Statuette of a Weasel and moves out of the shrine.  He then makes the short trip through the forest back to the horses (about a 10 min journey).
Beltain speaks "Well, the Ogre's death achieved what our threats did not, so in this matter  I was wrong."  Admits Beltain "I think that we can move on now?" He move out towards the shrine gates, watching Coleridge as he goes. "Shall we rejoin the others?"
"Hold up. Rizzit” shouts Poacher after the kobold “How do you know that the statue of the ing weasel isn't magical when you haven't cast detect magic. I think it IS magical and you've recognized it for what it is. A figurine of wonderous power. That ing figurine is party ing treasure."
Poacher picks up the Bell, the Bowl and the Ivory drinking horn and put them in his pack. "I'll look after these till it's time to split 'em. Coleridge catch." Adds the ranger as he throws the pipes to the Bard
"Cole gimme a hand getting this ing Hoe then."
Coleridge catches the double flute “I will carry the coinage and the flute for the moment”  The bard looks up at the rusty hoe in the tree. “Sorry Poacher, i think that hoe is only of religious significance and i have no desire to piss off the deity of this place” Coleridge mumbles pretty much to himself  "As i already seem to have pissed of half the party in this place"... he yanks the tiefling to his feet "c'mon you" he snarls in command and begins to drag him out of the temple
Coleridge looks back at Beltain as he watches him briefly, but then breaks eye contact appearing uncomfortable holding his gaze.
Sparhawk sighs, "Then if we are done here neighbours let us head back to the horses".
Coleridge slaps his forehead "forget me own head next... well somebodies head anyway" Coleridge walks back into the shrine and retrieves Hoogrags severed head, placing it in his spare backpack
They leave the shrine.  They leave the shrine. As poacher leaves with the items he got from the chest a lound CRACK is heard.  Inside they can see the Old rusty garden Hoe, lying cracked on the ground under the Ash Tree.


----------



## tariff

*BACK ON THE ROAD*

The party emerge from the forest.  Coleridge leads the bound and gagged Teifling.
"At Last!..Our escorts Return!" shouts Dierdre from the back of the cart.
"How are we transporting goat-boy and this" he shakes the sodden backback containing Hoograg's head "back to Peldan's Helm?"
The bard continues "I'm sure our employers are anxious continue on their way so we can't really nab the cart... a couple of us could escort him back, collect any reward and return to the party... there shouldn't be much trouble catching up again as you'll only be moving as fast as the cart.  But i'm open to suggestions if anyone has a better solution"
Walter looks nervous "...Well, i dont mind...aslong as a few of you brave adventurers stay to guard us...i get awfully nervous"
Sparhawk mounts Faran after checking his steed over
Beltain walks over the Limara and gives her a hug, obviously very glad to see her.  "Poacher took the religious items and the Sacred Hoe broke, its magic gone."  He tells her. There is a small film of perspiration on his brow. He glances behind him to where Feng and Poacher stand listening and says no more.  He moves over to his horse ready to ride out.
Dierdre notices the Tiefling "Oh my god...WHAT IS THAT!"
Rizzit says "Why dont we just all ride to Peldans Helm and dump him off, its not adding much to the journey and it keeps everyone together"
With that he urges Beaker forwards, returning the way the party came towards Peldan’s helm.
Beltain urges Walter and Deirdre into the wagon.  We have to drop the prisoner off at Peldan's Helm - we don't want him with us for too long! I expect that you feel the same" he adds.  He then mounts up and sets out leading the wagon after Rizzit
Beltain says to Coleridge "Are you riding with the Satyr - or will he travel on the wagon, because if he does he will need a guard..."
“I'll guard goat-boy. He can walk along of me.” Interjects Feng.
Beltain nods "Thanks Feng - He'd be a fool to try anything with you around!"
“I think your right he's best left in Feng's capable hands” Coleridge pushes the tiefling towards Feng before moving over to his horse and mounting up.
The tiefling is loaded into the back of the cart with Feng, Dierdre and Walter.  They set off for Peldan’s Helm.  It journey takes almost 12 hours.

_Time of Day: 10:35 PM.   - Nightal (The Drawing Down) 22nd, 1372 The Year of Wild Magic._

*PELDAN'S HELM*
This forester's town of 80-odd folk is home to many rangers, hunters, and woodcutters. It stands as a refuge to all in Beast Country, the perilous western end of Mistledale. The Helm began as the freehold of a retired Cormyrean soldier, Peldan Faern. He chose this spot as his own by driving upright the two-handed sword he had borne in battle into the ground and claiming all the land in sight of his helm, which he had placed atop the sword. Everyone in the Helm claims descent from Peldan now. His helm and sword hang in the rafters of the local meeting hall, which is used at various times for freevote meetings on matters of importance, militia patrol assemblies, and worship services for all woodland and good-aligned faiths.

Peldan's Helm does not present many sites of interest to see: Citizens live in stone cottages and emerge in large, well-armed bands to plow fields or go into the woods after game or trees to fell. Carving and furnituremaking is done here, and strangers are only encouraged to enter if they have business with the folk within.

Despite the Helm's wary nature, many adventurers and game hunters from Cormyr and Sembia seeking wall trophies come here and are welcomed. Every monster slain is one less to menace the folk who spend their lives here. These courageous, hard-working folk are still unable to even stroll in the woods with a loved one without sword in hand and a horn at their belts ready to cry alarm if they are beset by danger too great to overcome or flee from.

Adventurers come here to gain experience in monster-slaying and in hopes they will be among the lucky few to actually find treasure hereabout. Mist-shrouded western Mistledale reveals the past more than elsewhere, since farmers to plow the stone relics of old holding walls or the bones of ancient battles away are fewer. The Dale has often been the site of pitched battles over the years, since it is one of the few places in the Dales where armies (especially cavalry) can assemble in large formations without being hemmed in by trees where archers can harass them from concealment. As a result, battle spoil left behind when priests and wizards used earth-twisting spells to bury foes alive or embattled forces buried the fallen in hasty mass graves without stripping bodies for valuables is plentiful. Every spring plowing turns up something of interest and sometimes something of great value—from items of powerful slaying magic to suits of armor or gems and coins seldom seen today.

Rizzit rides into town.  He shouts back  to the rest of the party who have stopped on the road just outside Peldan’s Helm. "I will get the beers ready"
Back on the road Feng addressess the others “I got a bad feeling about this.” He says.  He lowers his voice
“The townsfolk dont know about the satyr, here - only about the Troll whose head we have in the bag.   I bet they wont pay a reward for this guy, who will probably only say he was the shrine guardian who hasn’t done any harm.”  The half-orc barbarian looks intently at the rest of the group “Let him go.”
He continues “Besides - these clodbusters will probably look down on him cos he's not human. Believe me, I know of what I speak. They are liable to kill him for being different - which is pretty crappy.  If he had really meant us any harm, one of us would be dead. We can still collect the reward for the real villain of the piece. - Mr "I aint go nobody" here in the bag. Let this bastard go. Besides - he would owe us a favour - who knows when we might need to collect?.   If my word carries any weight wil this group, let the Satyr go!”  Feng sets his mouth in a hard line, determination outlining his every gesture.
Beltain looks at Feng, his face worried. " The Satyr was the brains behind this operation and getting on for a dozen pilgrims were killed.  I can't see any logic to letting him go to find some other meathead to slaughter unarmed worshipers.  Perhaps if someone could explain again why we don't want the reward...?" he asks the huge barbarian.
"Look.” says Poacher  “Lets just find the local ing magistrate or law officer, or what ever the . Then lets hand over billy-goat ing gruff here and the big smelly head and lets get back on the ing road."
"my sentiments exactly friend" Sparhawk says as he nods to Poacher.."Too long have we tarried, we musts be on our way"
 Coleridge speaks “I agree with Beltain and Poacher I don't think we should free this creature he has been evilly slaying the pilgrims to the temple, but we also want to resolve this as quickly as possible get rid of him and the head for whatever reward we can then get back to the task in hand.”
Limara glances about at the party. She flicks her sodden hair from her face and adjusts her position in her saddle and continues on silently toward the town.  Beltain rides off beside her, occasionally leaning near and whispering.  Once in town Beltain informs a guard that the party have a prisoner.  Minutes later,
The town magistrate and a couple of guards travel to the outskirts of the town and meet with the rest of the party who are holding the Tiefling.  The guards take Bremdroch away and the magistrate pays the party 750GP for thier trouble.  The partys reputation in this town has surely increased.
The rest of the party ride into town.  Rizzit leans out of the door to the only inn "hey about time you guys got out of the rain, beers are on the bar but you need to order your own food"
“Plenty of in' beer.” Says Feng to the barman “Make it quick - I got a bad taste in my mouth.”.
Feng goes and joins Rizzit at a corner table.
"Cheer up bud,” says the Kobold  “The tiefling chose his path in life and will pay the price, now lets get blind drunk"
“...and do some fighting and end up shagging?” asks the half-orc
Feng looks truculently around the bar for a likely target
Poacher says to the rest of the party "Well i'm keeping the bell and the drinking horn for myself. Take 50 gp out of my, that ever that is. Who's ing sorting gold distribution anyway?"
The ranger turns to the barkeeper "Barkeep. Do you have any whores in this ing town?"
"I hear scanky Sue turns a few tricks.." replies the barman "She'll be in later ...she normally is"
Poacher smiles "Excellent.... Is she diseased? Or just ing ugly? Ugly i don't mind. If she gives me the clap though i'll be well ing annoyed."
Beltain pays for a bath for each of  the party - even Poacher!
"Hey Beltain.  Just to show good faith and prove i'm trying to be better in the ing party i'll have the ing bath. You wanna share my whore? I'll pay. You can even go first. I like 'em well lubricated. Kekeke."
A women enters the bar.. The barman nods at Poacher.  It appears this is Sue.  Poacher walks over, has a word with her, and both retire upstairs...to have a bath.. Loud noises are heard for the next hour or so from somewhere in the Inn. Not all of the noises appear to be entirely human.
The Barman looks up from preparing the partys drinks "Geez, sounds like a animal being murdered up there"
Folk hear shouting from upstairs. "WHO'S THE DARK LORD NOW BITCH! LEMME SHOW YOU MY RING OF POWER!"  They also hear the screeching of a chicken in pain.
Rizzit shakes his head "and they they are civilized"
Beltain looks worried and checks with the barman that they change the water and scrub out the bath between clients.
Limara orders a cold meat salad and a glass of water, on a tray,  for her meal. "im late for prayers, i'll eat in my room", she explains. When it arrives from the kitchen she takes to her room.  Limara gives Beltain a sly smile on the way up the stairs.
Rizzit shouts over to Deirdre "come and sit with us lass, I will tell you some tales of the underdark"
Beltain, yawns and almost runs for the stairs, "prayers you know" he says to the grinning faces as he goes up the stairs two at a time.
“Have a couple for me, ya lucky bastard” mumbles Feng.
The party retires to their rooms and rest the night.

Poacher wakes the next morning all clean and sparkly. He has a spring in his step and a smile on his face, as if a really itchy itch had just been scratched. He mounts Buttercup and takes up the point position in the party. He waits for the call to leave humming happily to himself.

The good nights rest means Feng recovers from his wounds from the weasels...

Rizzit gets up and packs his things ready to travel, going downstairs he gets some breakfast and has some bread, cheese and cold meats wrapped up for his lunch.  Hhe goes out and saddles up Beaker, mounts and rides out into the street "bloody raining again"  He looks up at the rain "this is one thing you dont have in the underdark"

Feng emerges from the inn “Cheer up Rizzit - rain is a fine thing. It saves on laundry and freshens ya up.”
Feng climbs into the back of the wagon.  Dierdre and Walter also join the barbarian. “Anyone want a lesson in using a man's weapon? I'll practice with my axe in the back of the wagon to give me something to do. If nothing else, It should impress the ladies?” 
Dierdre looks petrified.
Beltain greets Limara: "'Morning Princess - he says with a smile.  Seems that the bath did Poacher a world of good and (judging by the screams of joy) Skancy Sue had a good night too!"
"Come you lovebirds or did you use all your energy up last night" shouts Rizzit.
Coleridge having retired early almost upon arrival, rises later than the others... hew makes a quick stop at the adventurers gear shop before joining the others ready to head out.  The bard seems deep in thought.
"Whats up this morning Col? not any bad news I hope" asks Rizzit.  The bard just shakes his head.
The party leaves Peldan’s Helm
Beltain drops back to ride beside Coleridge. " Is there anything I can help with?"  he asks. Again, the bard says nothing.
Beltain rides upto Sparhawk:  If we have the time I would appreciate stopping off at the shrine again.  I would like to make that hoe "whole" again.  I feel bad about leaving the place without the how in the tree..."
Rizzit overhears "We dont have time to go back there, lets just stick to the road unless some new adventure takes us, fixing an old farm implement is not high on our priorities.  Tell him Spar he wont listen to me"
"I know nothing of the magic that held the implement in the tree, howe'er it doth seem unlikely to me it could be fixed Beltain, foreasmuch as we may have served a purpose I feel we also broke the enchantments of that place" Sparhawk states.  The party decide against going back to the shrine.  They travel on down the Moonsea Ride.
Feng shouts from the back of the cart “Hey Poach - want an Archery competition? I got me a new bow - reckon I could outshoot you, now you've lost your strength.”
Poacher laughs " off Feng you big axe swinging wank. The day you can out shoot me is the day that i buy calipers for my ing legs and start going to mong school."
Poacher continues to ride point, using his prodigious wilderness skills to look out for ambushes and other dangers on the road.  As the party come to a bend in the road Poacher briefly leads them straight on, carrying on off the road. Not appearing to notice that they have left the road until someone points it out to him.  ". I wish i was better at this wilderness . Perhaps my natural environment is the ing underdark too?"


----------



## tariff

*ORC ATTACK AT TILVER’S GAP*
The party travel for 6 days before arriving at the Thunderpeaks. So named for the sudden and devastating storms that batter them all year.  There is but one pass through this treacherous range, Tilvers Gap.  As the party enter the gap they hear a shriek....they then see Orcs!!

"Were all DOOMED" SAYS Walter, seeing the enemy.
Sparhawk looks back at Walter and Dierdre "Fear not companions" he says with a smile , snapping his visor shut.
Beltain comes out of his thoughts reacting slowly to the now visible foe.  He says to Rizzit “Any chance of a demonstration of that fine wand of yours?  It does work doesn't it?”
"Fan-ing-tastic. Something to kill, i was beginning to think nobody loved us for a few days there. Kekeke." Comments Poacher.
Rizzit replies "no Beltain I am not wasting the wand on an orc, now stop soiling yourself and go hit something battlecleric.  These should be no problem they have not even laid out an ambush"
Coleridge looks up from his musings as he hears rumblings from the others and he too notices the oncoming orcs too late to act quickly.
Poacher shouts "Feng. Grab that ing ax and get chopping. It's time to make some half orcs. Hahahaha. Get it? Get it? Half orcs. Hahaha. You know. Like you are."
"Looks like theres plenty to go round....." says Limara, counting at least 12.
"So how we doing this neighbours, you all on one and I take the rest...see who finishes first" Sparhawk says with a laugh.
"Let's not get over-confident - but I suspect that your score will be higher than any of ours Sir Knight" calls Beltain smiling from his position by the wagon
"Me and feng will clearly kill the most" states Rizzit.
Feng shouts loudly in Orcish.  He waves his axe and gestures insultingly. He says to the party “I'm gonna let 'em get closer - If I run up there, Im gonna have no breath for fighting. Bow-work 'til they get closer, then. Keep back, Rizz - let the Fatherless scumsuckers come to us!
Beltain studies the boulders to the side of the path wondering if they conceal other potential attackers
One of the Orcs moves forward and throws his Javelin at Poacher.  It hits, hurting the ranger (8).
"Ouch. ing bastards all fired at me? The s. "
Poacher thinks for a second "Hold up. If they're firing now it means we've sprung their ambush before they before they had a chance to set it up right. Lets face it. Only a ing moron would wait till the ambushes were only in range. They should have waited till we were in between them. Trust me. |I know about ing ambushing. These orcs are ing stupid."
Poacher shouts something in Orcish. " Grakkak akkak akk. Shakkak akkak akkak fakkak kakkak yakkak ."
“LET 'EM ALL COME! I AM FENG!.  WHAT? NO CHALLENGE? IS THERE NO OGRE OR CHEIFTAIN BRAVE ENOUGH TO MEET THE MIGHTY FENG?”
Limara casts Shield of faith upon herself.
Belatin turns in his saddle checking that they are not being approached from the rear and that Deirdre and Walter remain safe in the wagon.  Then he concentrates on the orcs ahead
Feng props up his axe in the cart and retrieves his bow and strings it.  Feng trys to draw the orcs closer
”LOOK AT ALL THIS LOOT THE MIGHTY FENG HAS! I REALLY HOPE THE ORCS DON'T COME AND TAKE IT!”  He says to Walter and Dierdre “What do yas think? Not too subtle, I hope?”
Poacher rides Buttercup back a little and dismounts. He then prepares to fire on the next round.
 "I'm forward observer and missile support. I ing sprung their ing ambush for you before it was any use to them. What the  more do you want?.  And don't rush to heal me. I presume you two ers didn't pick any heals today? You prolly chose really useful purify ing food and drink spells that we really need? Or maybe undetectable alignment or Hold Gerbil?"
"..do not mock the holy Gerbil... for it has pointy pointy teeth.." Limara feigns a stern look.
Rizzit casts a spell.  An invisible, tower shield sized mobile disc of force hovers infront of him.
Coleridge spurs his mount forward and past the cart his reveries broken he is focused now on the task at hand.  With his companions ready for battle around him  he begins to sing an inspiring anthem.  It Inspires Courage in his allies.
"wow I feel filled with courage, maybe a charge is in order" says Rizzit.
Beltain dismounts and takes a 5' step away from his horse, worried that it might bolt.  Beltain then casts the Bless spell on the party.
Sparhawk charges out at one of the orcs.  His lance hits the orc hard in the chest for (23) damage.  The orc is dead before he hits the ground. "One to me , methinks neighbours"
The orcs advance..

*ROUND: 2*
A orc advances toward Sparhawk and Faran and attacks the warhorse.  The orcs attack misses.
Beltain glaces to his left wondering what Limara is planning.  He misses her suggestions on strategy, without leadership is everyone for themselves he thinks, sadly.
Just then, Feng Yells “Everyman for himself! Maximum bodycount! Carpet the floor with their dead and dying!”
“From where I am standing, that was pure class Sparhawk” says Limara.  Just then she spots one of the orcs making a move to flank the group... she decides to make him the target of her spiritual weapon. "Holdfast venom', im casting a spell..." she says to her steed. A longsword made of pure force springs into existence and attacks one of the orcs.  It deals (9) damage, downing the orc.
"I thank you for your words Limara” replies Sparhawk “twas purely training ground routine I assure you, howe'er I see you drew second blood, which is both fine and twas an interesting way to do so"
"I have only recently learned this spell and its already proving its versatility...." replies Limara.
Beltain smiles proudly at Limara "Excellent Princess! Truely a powerful and useful spell - just wish I learned it!"
Poacher sighs "Lets stop with the ing self masturbatory comments. Will that ing weapon replace the heal that she should have saved for when things get rough? No wonder we have all cleaned out every healing potion vendor in the ing Dale lands. Coz we sure can't ing rely on the god botherers to ing heal us."
Beltain replies “The spell that Limara cast killed the Orc that was intending to rush in and hit you from behind – so why not think of it as pre-emptive healing – wound healing before the blow is struck!  That will make you feel better – on the other hand maybe not – you seem to moan whatever happens!  And while I’m at it – why not have a go hitting the Orcs yourself – we would revel in seeing your great expertise with the bow – maybe even a hit from you – or is that too much to ask?
Feng fires with his newly acquired composite longbow.  His arrow is true and he badly hurts one of the incomming orcs. 
“Ha Ha! Feng kicks arse with Bow!” he shouts.
"Nice shot Feng, looked like he was coming for me" says Rizzit.
Poacher shouts back to the half orc "Well  me Feng you . That was a good move. Use a missile weapon from the back and leave our wagon unguarded. You're a ing fighter, why the  are you hiding back there? You silly . You know this group isn't disorganized because of all the arguments. It's disorganized because you s are . You're supposed to be at the from you wanker."
Rizzit springs to Feng’s defense "Feng is letting them come to us so we can kill as many of them as possible before they close for melee, the only one hurt so far is you Poacher and nobody cares about that anyway"
Poacher growls "Ok you little er. I was just about to ing fire on the orcs. But if you're going to be like that you can  off. If  boy can't move forward i'll move back. You little ."  The mounted ranger moves back to behind the wagon. "Oh look. They get to you first now. You ing dragon tooths wank stain."
"And I why would I be bothered about that?" retorts Rizzit as two missiles of magical energy fly from his fingertips and impact into one of the advancing orcs. (6) damage.  The orc is not killed however.  Rizzit then rides behind the cart also.  He turns to poacher. "If you were any ing good as a Ranger you would have spotted a dozen bloody great orcs long before they got close enough to stick a javelin in you"
Coleridge dismounts quickly and fires his heavy crossbow at a incomming orc.  The bolt hits the neck of the creature causing (11) damage.  The orc slumps to the floor dead.
”Excellent shooting Col" exclaims Rizzit.
Coleridge continues to sing "Mighty warrior fight your battle"
“Let dignity be your Armour”
“May your strength come from fortitude”
“Your pride sustain you”
A javelin wizzes past Beltains arm.  Beltain moves forward to attack an on coming orc, that seems to be heading for Limara.  He strikes hard and does (7) damage to the orc.  It falls to the floor unconscious.
“Bel honey, you really are a sweetie for stepping in there like that...." says Limara.
Limara looks behind her at the retreating party members "err, Bel ... did anyone mention some kinda plan ?.... am i missing something?.... the foe are only orcs, where are they going?"
Beltain replies “I think that it's the "Hide behind someone else -plan, works every time Princess" Beltain glances behind him and smiles "Do you need to maintain concentration on the Spiritual Weapon?"
"I can charge one next time if you like Bel, just get a heal ready for when i go down" quips Rizzit.
Limara replies to Beltain "No i dont need to concentrate on it, it takes but a moment to retarget it. Then i can leave it to do its work". Limara shakes her head.."  'the hide behind someone else plan'... not one from the tomes of the red fellowship. "
Limara looks stern “Seriously though... i just cant see how an autonomous collective works in combat. We all just end up in chaos, not using our strengths, revealing our weaknesses and leaving victory totally to chance... ho hum." She flicks her unlit cigar from one side of her mouth to the other...wishing she had lit it.
Poacher makes a pumping motion with his fist and points to Limara. He mouths a word that could be 'Banker'.
Rizzit seems to have his mouth clamped tightly shut.
The orcs move in.
Sparhawk has two orcs upon him.  He turns Faran and pulls on his reigns.  Faran rears and comes down hard trampling and biting one of the orcs.  Faran kills the orc by doing (17) damage.  Sparhawk stabs at the other orc with his lance, causing (6) damage.  The orc still lives. "Well done old friend" says the warrior, patting his mount.

*ROUND: 3*
A orc rushes forward and attacks Beltain.  He hits the cleric with his Falchion and causes (9) damage.
The badly wounded orc attacking Sparhawk has another attempt to hit the mounted warrior, but it misses.
The orcs continue their advance.
Walter  points to one of the orcs near the cart and babbles to Feng "Dont let it get near!!"
Limara directs the spiritual weapon to attack a orc moving round the side of her.  The spiritual weapon strikes and hits causing (5) damage to the orc.  She then casts a spell.  Another spiritual weapon appears and attacks one of the orcs on Beltain.  This also hits causing (3) damage.  "C'mon boys, lets finish this ...."
"Thanks, Princess" calls Beltain to Limara, grateful for the assistance with the hard-hitting Orc
Rizzit says "Go for a fresh one Feng, if they are still there I will take both the badly wounded ones with magic missile"
"Smart move Rizzit - Limara will be proud of you.  Thinking like a strategist!" says Beltain.
"Feng and me are a good team" says Rizzit
Poacher snickers "I'm sure you ing are. All ing dungeon lurking monsters together aye?"
Feng fires at an orc with his bow, but misses. "BAH! Lady luck spits in my kettle, again!"
Poacher rapid shots, one of his arrows hits and downs an orc. "Die you ing degenerate orcish filth..... Not you Feng."
Rizzit unleashes two magic missiles.  The missiles impact on two separate wounded orcs, both fall to the floor, badly wounded.
" me Rizzit you're slaying them ers. Go dogboy the orc slayer." says Poacher.
Coleridge grins maniacally at orc infront of him, ready to dodge he extends his free arm with palm up and briefly flicks the ends of his fingers up in a come hither motion
Coleridge quickly reloads his crossbow sights at the creature and looses the bolt.  The bolt misses the orc.  As the bolt goes awry he continues to sing.
"Move in constant forth going"
"Look only to the past for reflecting"
"Let the thorns that wounded"
"Become arrow heads,"
"To pierce the darkness around you"
Beltain causes an almighty strike on one of the orcs, downing it.  He retreats still barring the way to Limara.
"Rizz - Great powers - Belt, good swordwork!" shouts Feng from the wagon.
"Ta, Feng!  Like to see some of that famous axe-work again soon" shouts back Beltain.
"looks like it will soon be all over" says Rizzit, looking round the battle field.  Seeing only a few orcs left standing.
"Bel , have you thought of using a shield of faith ?" Limara gently sways in her saddle in time to the tune sung by Coleridge
"Limara, my Princess, I dream of using Shield of Faith!  But on those occasion I forgot to learn it", Beltain responds glancing round to see her sensuous movements
Sparhawk strikes at a nearby orc with his lance, the orc falls to the floor in a pool of blood. Sparhawk looks around for any more foes , "Is that all of them covered neighbours?"
Orc#2 advances toward the beckoning bard and strikes, Coleridge dodges the blow.
Orc#5 advances on Beltain and strikes.  He hits the cleric with his falchion for (10) damage, Beltain smarts at the strike.


*ROUND: 4*
Rizzit speaks "I know I am probably wasting my breath here but can we capture one to at least find out where they have come from."
Poacher spits back at the kobold " it Rizzit, lets just kill 'em all. They're orcs and will more than likely have  all to say of any interest. Feng is only half orc and he's got no ing idea. How much use do you think a full orc will be? Kekeke."
Limara instructs her first spiritual sword to attack the orc on Beltain.  The sword misses.
Limara shake her head watching the first sword attack thin air. She directs the other spiritual blade to attack the same orc. The second animated sword hits the orc hard for (10) damage.  The orc falls to the floor dead.
Limara shouts to Rizzit "Rizz,  i agree with your idea.... All you've got to do now is get the rest to agree to it, then put your plan into action before someone kills it anyway......"
She turns her attention to Beltain "Bel , your leaking blood quite rapidly...do you have a cure? "
"Of coarse Beltain doesn't have a ing cure. He's a cleric. Do you have one? Kekeke." quips Poacher.
"Yes, yes I have cures but can't use them while in a face-to-face battle!  Perhaps if you were to fire some arrows AT the orcs?"
Rizzit shouts at the last standing Orc "drop your weapon and surrender now scumbag"
Limara shouts over to Sparhawk, "Spar... Only one left standing, its on Col..... Tell the others if you want him alive, theres another vote "
Beltain replies to Rizzit:  I'm afraid that the last thing in my mind is how to keep the orc alive.  Last time we tried this we had the brave warriors in the rear rank stride up and slit their throats...   Seems a bit pointless really?
Poacher spits "They're just ing monsters. What sense are they going to talk? I mean Rizzit is a monster and how much ing sense does he speak?"
Feng fires at the last remaining orc, but his shot misses.
Poacher attempts to run and jump up onto the wagon. In doing so he slips and falls flat on his arse in a top comedy manner. "Ouch you ing er. That ing hurt."
Feng Looks at Poacher sprawling in the wagon "There goes the 'hood."
Rizzit rides up behind Coleridge, the Axebeak lunges past the bards head to bite the Orc, but misses.
The last orc standing leers at Coleridge, it is clear he has no intention of surrendering..
Coleridge leers back at the orc, he continues to bounce on his toes in the manner of a pugilist ready to dodge, he discards his crossbow and draws his longsword in one fluid motion before attempting to subdue the creature.. all the while continuing his lament
"Keep your eyes on the light"
"Broaden your horizons with courage"
"Your future is an open door of promise"
"May the rain that falls on your windowpane"
"Be for refreshment due you"
Coleridge strikes at the orc with the flat of his blade, attempting to subdue the creature.  He hits and causes the orc some damage.
Beltain cures himself and then makes ready to cure Poacher
Limara looks round at the swearing behind her. Seeing Poacher sat on his arse hugging the front wheel of the cart for support she erupts laughing at his embarrassment. Doing a passable 'old woman' voice she blurts out  "ya'll wan' sum cream for that in the mornin'...three lumps on an arse, that'll be a sight..."
Beltain laughs amused at the sight of the Ranger "Your cure will have to wait until you're in range he says", smothering a smile. "Incidentally, I have a Zone of Truth saved for the questioning, if that's a help" he tells Coleridge "If you have other, Bardic, methods, then I'll use it for healing", he adds the implied question hanging in the air.
"ing bunch of ing bastards. I've just nearly broke my ing back here and s think it's ing funny?" Says the ranger as he climbs to his feet. "Hold on. What am i ing saying? Of coarse it was ing funny? You're still a bunch of s though. My arse hurts, and not coz someones been shaggin it neither. Bastards!"
Sparhawk spears one of the unconscious orcs at his feet with his lance "You were far from worthy, but I felt no enjoyment from your suffering" Sparhawk says to the orc corpse. He then kicks his heels and walks Faran back toward the part, looking around for any more enemies
Sparhawk looks at the party "thats three confirmed deaths to me....how about your count neighbours?"
Orc#2 strikes at the bard, his falchion hits Coleridge for (10) damage.


*ROUND: 5*
Limara commands her two spiritual weapons to attack the last standing orc.  The spritual longswords float over to the orc and strike.  Both hit.
Limara watches the last orc fall to the floor in front of Coleridge.
Limara looks around the battlefield "There are two on the floor that look stable. I can bring one of them round if you want to question one of them Rizz.."
Poacher muses "ing monsters eh? It's alright to fight and drink with 'em. But you wouldn't want ya daughter marrying one. A bit like ing elves in that respect."
Rizzit replies "and humans, ok to adventure with but I couldn’t eat a whole one"
Poacher implores to Limara "I mean. Honestly  Limara. I know you ain't ing choosy but would you marry a monster?"
Limara looks at the ranger "Depends who the monster was..... but no, i wouldn’t marry an orc... and you are right, they have been soundly beaten with the ugly stick"
"I mean. Eeww. They're... You know... Monsters."  Says Poacher with a shudder.  "And as for Feng. You couldn't marry him coz he's impotent. You know... A Jaffa... (Or Faerun equivalent of a seedless Orange).. He shoots blanks."
Poacher continues to ramble "I mean. It really didn't matter that i cut his bollock off. Coz they wouldn't work anyhow. "
Limara looks at Poacher and raises her eyebrow .." how do you know they didn’t work? "
"Well.. It stands to ing reason don't it? He's a ing half orc. You don't get Quart-Orcs or Eighth-Orcs, do you? Q... E...ing.. D.... Jaffa."  Says Poacher like a man making a really clever point. "It stands to ing reason don't it?"
Poacher turns to Feng "Ain't that right Feng? Half Orcs are all Dried up in the sack department? It's something to do with Jeans.. Or other sorts of pants. Kekeke."
Limara looks around at the orcs on the ground. She shouts to Sparhawk ".. not sure Spar, three kills and two assists at least.."
"I got one ing measly assist. But i reckon this mole i sat on is ing toast too." says the ranger.
"And they call me a Barbarian..." sighs Feng.  He continues "I want to know where they lair. That is where the loot is. Loot is good. Speaks slowly for the benefit of some in the party Don't kill them 'til we know."
Beltain interjects "If there are 12 males here then there may be 12 females and young back at their lair.  More exp with the treasure and maybe a half-orc maiden for Feng?"
"Do we eat there hearts now Feng?" asks Rizzit "Tie up a stable one and get him conscious please one of your healers"
After the battle Limara feels an increase in her abilities (4th lvl)
Coleridge sheaths his sword and retrieves his crossbow from the floor.. his mood which seemed somewhat lifted in battle and song again appears sullen, somber and withdrawn.  The bard begins to ride off, slowly, down the Moonsea Ride.
The bard remounts his horse and addresses his companions "Well fought my comrades, i'll leave the interrogation and manipulation of the survivors to you others, i think i have already shown it is a skill i do not possess. I will scout ahead some i need some time to myself"
Poacher says out loud "Does any of you ing clerics wanna heal me? Or are you guys just chocked up with purify water spells? Perhaps you could check my alignment instead of healing. Or at least cast Sooth Sore Arse on me."
Poacher climbs back onto Buttercup and takes the point position again
"I say again can some truss up an orc and heal it back to consciousness so we can have a 'chat' " says Rizzit. "And whats up with Col lately? I would have thought all this action would be giving him material for his songs"
Sparhawk moves back to the path. "If you wish to question them , then lets get it done be our our way neighbours"


*QUESTIONING THE ORC*
Limara manacles one of the unconscious orcs and Rizzit pours a potion of cure light wounds down its throat...The orc awakes
Rizzit begins talking to the bound orc "ok scumbag, struggle and beaker here will eat you.   I want to know what your guys are doing out here, Where did you come from? is there a camp nearby or somewhere you use as a base?"
The kobold continues "Are there any more orcs in the area?.  Be clear and honest with your answers or you will die very slowly my friend"
Rizzit says to the party "Anyone else got any questions for my new friend here?"
Beltain whispers to Rizzit "I can cast Zone of Truth but first you have to get him to talk...."
"Well cast it now please"
Beltain casts the Zone of Truth spell, no-one in the area of effect can knowingly tell a lie.
"Tell all friend" says Rizzit pokes the silent orc with his toe.
The orc speaks "We was Hunting...There is a small camp, only young and women there, plus our wise elder...will you let me live?"
Rizzit nods "If you prove useful to me, what will the others at the camp do now you are defeated?"
"Starve to death" replies the orc
"Where did your group come from originally?"
"We came the Stormhorns"
"Would they not return to there now?" questions Rizzit.
"Maybe, but they are young and the elder old...the journey would be difficult. Many people would kill orc.....those Purple Dragon Knights...they are a problem"
"So why come here then?"
"We were part of the great army that attacked Arabel, we occupied the city for a while"
"go on" says Rizzit.
"We was defeated, driven out, hunted down..."
Rizzit says "Are there many groups like yours about the area?"
"Yes"
"Do you know there locations?"
"Some, yes"
"Are any close to where we are?"
"Depends what you call close," replies the orc "A couple hours trekking through the mountains there is another camp...others further away."
"Can you show us to this one?"
"Yes i could show you...but i wont.  And i wont show you to my camp either...you think id endanger the rest of my clan?"
"You would rather die than show us and go free to return to your friends?" asks Rizzit.
"I would, yes"
Rizzit holds up the area map the party obtained from Walter "How about you mark up our map with these locations and we will let you go"
"No" the orc shakes his head
Rizzit sighs "ok beaker you can eat him, obviously the orc is stupid.  Start with a leg" he says directing the axebeaks head down to the orcs leg
The Axebeak sniffs at the Orcs foot...
Rizzit smiles "looks like he is interested, feel free to shout up any time before you pass out"
The orc looks at the axebeak, then at Rizzit "I will not endanger my clan!"
Rizzit replies "I dont want your women and children, we want the others in the mountains"
The orc looks terrified "i draw on your map, you let me go?, that a deal"
"sure" nods Rizzit.
Rizzit shows the orc the map  "now you tell me where to put the marks"
The orc reluctantly replies "The other orc camp...roughly 2 hours away, through the mountains, is here".. he points to a area on the map.  He looks over at the wagon "You wont be able to take that tho"
Rizzit nods "ok, mark these others further away to"
The orc marks another two locations on the map, but these are much further away
"Ok so these marks are the locations of orc camps?" asks Rizzit again
"Yes" nods the orc.
Rizzit nods again "Ok you can go then, I suggest you return to your women and children and take them far away"
The manacles on the orc are released. The orc looks at his unbound hands, but remains seated on the ground.  He looks around him at the party members, he says hesitantly.. "Your really letting me go?"
Limara speaks "I have no objections to letting him go. He forfilled his part of the bargain and is no threat to the party"
Limara says to all " I still have spells left today, i will save them incase we encounter more today. If we do not need them i shall use them to cure any party member, including Poacher the Numb!.... Is Col ok? we shouldn’t let him get too far ahead"
Limara gets a wineskin from her backpack, takes a drink from it and passes it around the party. "anyone want a cigar?"
Beltain accepts the wineskin takes a deep drink and then passes it on.  "I think I will pass on the cigar," he says with a laugh, "they just make me cough. I think that we need to find out what's up with Cole before he gets too far away."  He gives Limara a quick kiss.  "Umm, your divine powers are definitely very strong today" he says with a chuckle. "I am for letting the orc go free.  He is no danger to us and he played fair with the information he gave us."
Rizzit says to the party "shall we go root out these orcs in the mountains, should earn us some positive points when we reach our destination"
Sparhawk speaks "I will go after Coleridge...mayhap I can find out what is causing his distress" Sparhawk kicks into Farans flanks and heads off at a run after his companion
"Ok. Lemme get ths ing right?" says poacher "You captured an orc and he told you what? There's orcs in them there hills? Of ing coarse there orcs in them there hills. They're ing hills. So we letting the monster go? Perhaps were should give the er some gold or maybe a packed lunch?...And as for going off to hunt the orcs. Wasn't Walter, you know the baldy wanker over there with the slut, wasn't he paying us for something?"
Rizzit snaps back "shut the  up Poacher you whiney piece of , you wanna go take baldy to town then off you go, I want adventure and loot.  I dont give a  if you go to town or come with me and whoever else wants to come but I dont wanna hear your nasally irritating voice moaning about it"
"By the way" shouts Deirdre to Poacher "Im NO Slut!"
"I would like to speak to a Shaman, too." interrupts Feng.
Feng addresses the Orc "Is your elder a priest of Gruumsh?"
"We are all worshippers of Gruumsh...why do you ask?" replies the orc.
The orc suddenly barks the guttural tones of the Orc Language at Feng "Grakx dranex voor pah?"
Feng and the orc have a brief conversation in orcish.
Beltain and Sparhawk ride off after the bard. "Hey Cole, my friend, what is the problem?  Can I help at all"
"Whats on your mind neighbour?" Sparhawk says to Coleridge as he catches him up.
Beltain again presses the bard "Come Cole, Tell me about your problem - a problem shared is a problem halved, as they say"
Coleridge glances over at Beltain as he approaches and sighs once more interrupted from his introspection.  "Hello Bel, I just need a bit of time to think on things.. its just.. the way things  are" he waves his arms, gesturing to encompass everything around him " they're not as they should be, well not how i imagined they'd be" with that he pulls ahead of the cleric once more.
"We are not put on this world to make things right, nobody could do that" says Beltain, "We can only work to make things better" looking at Coles retreating back "Anyway" he continues, more to himself than Cole "If you continue to keep that distance in front of the party you are likely to change from being a bard to a meal fairly soon"
Beltain wheels Acer round and takes up his station alongside the wagon.
Feng strips the dead orcs of their stuff, and loads it into the wagon.
"Ill be on my way then" says he orc as he climbs to his feet and begins walking away from the party.  He periodically turns back to look at the party.
Feng says to Rizzit "I'm up for finding the orc camp. I'm fed up with jolting along in this damned wagon, watching my toes.
Feng and Rizzit decide to follow the orc to his camp.
"lets go bud, the clock is ticking" says Rizzit.
Sparhawk looks back and signals for the wagon to follow, he then awaits it approach before taking his customary position in front of it. His lance resting in his stirrup his eyes looking for possible trouble
"Coleridge try not to wander too far ahead neighbour" Sparhawk calls out
Limara speaks "It appears that Feng and Rizzit have made up thier minds to go off with the orc to his orc camp.  Apparently Feng needs to speak with a shaman for some reason he hasn’t divulged.  I’m with Sparhawk, we escort."  She continues "They can catch us up later"
The party rides on.. Rizzit and Feng follow the last surviving orc north. Coleridge rides ahead of the party.


----------



## tariff

*THE PARTY SPLIT*
Poachers says to the party "That  Feng doesn't know i can ing speak orc. I'm sure i ing heard him say "Lets go back to your camp and get the others and kill these bastards. " . Man!!! I ing knew those monster s would betray us. I mean look at the way Feng refused to engage those ing orcs in Melee. He just sat there like a twat firing arrows at them half ing heartedly. The bastards will be back in ing numbers. Mark my ing words."
Beltain eyes the ranger suspiciously "Um, Poacher didn't you refuse to fight the orcs in melee too, and also sit at the back firing arrows at them half heartedly?
"Yeah but that's my job. Feng is supposed to get in there and melee. It looks suspicious man. You gotta admit it does." replies the ranger.
Beltain says "Can I suggest that we don't go too far today, but rest and allow Feng and Rizzit to catch up?"
" them." sneers Poacher "Lets go fast. If they ain't bringing orc to our door they can catch up. If they are i suggest we get as much ing distance between us and them as possible. ing hell guys. They're gonna bring those ing orcs back at us. With a ing shaman too."
"I hope not, I very much hope that you misheard him" but Beltain does look worried.
Poacher continues "Well you trust in the good nature of ing blood traitor orcs. I'll trust in getting as far away as possible. Walter hurry that ing wagon up. Lets get a move on."
Beltain thinks for a moment "Forgetting Feng and Rizzit for the moment - we are heading for Tilverton, Right?  But I've heard a rumour that Tilverton just isn't there any more than that speaks of VERY powerful magics around that area.  Are we planning to take a route North or South of the hole?"
"Cole is riding point. I think i'll ride back with you guys." says poacher, dropping back and riding by the cart
"Do you have to ride so close?" asks Walter to the ranger
"I'm you're protection little man. If i want to. I ing will."
Sparhawk speaks "What Poacher may or may not have heard is of no moment at this time...we continue on at our standard pace neighbours"
Poacher replies "What? So hearing that Dumb and ing dumber are gonna ing betray us is of now ing moment is it? Sheesh man. Are you ing stupid or what?"
Sparhawk smiles "From back there Poacher I am sure you will see the hoards coming up behind us...we have no choice, if we have been betrayed then the orcs will be upon us anyway"
"Not if we make haste." implores the ranger "Hurry these ers up and get to a point we can defend ourselves from."
The ranger continues his rant "You ers are so ing stupid. We're supposed to be protecting these two s and the monster crew  off to an orc camp and you just ing accept it. The minute they show their ing faces again i'm gonna put a ing arrow into it."
"It would seemeth to me they are both still alive are they not ?" replies the warrior.
Poacher spits back at Sparhawk "So you don't ing believe in preparation? Man! I have ing backed you up so many ing times and what do i get for it? ing nothing! That’s what. Your ing friendship sure is ing a loyal thing mate. That ing Samurai bastard tried to ing kill me and did you back me up? Did you ing ! How any times have i ing backed you up? Every ing time! Well cheers MATE. Thanks for the ing benefit of the doubt!"
Sparhawk sighs "Poacher I have spared you from many a party blade in the past....I am not going to just sit here and wait for trouble to come"
"WHEN????" shouts poacher "Like when that STRANGER. That  we rescued! That bloke we'd never met before drew is sword and attacked me and you did  ALL? Call your self a friend?"
Limara speaks to Poacher "Poacher, stop your bickering, we do as Spar says.  Travel to Suzail at our normal speed.  The next place we will probably have the opportunity to stop at will be Half-Hap, if what we hear about Tilverton is true. We can rest at Half-Hap for a day or two, see if Rizzit and Feng catch up."
The party travel on, down the Moonsea Ride.  After a while they meet another wagon coming the other way.
Limara notices the wagon approaching from up ahead "Well, maybe these people can confirm the rumours about Tilverton"
Beltain shouts to the up coming wagon "Hail fellows we are on our way to Tilverton - how about you?"
The wagon driver waves a hand "Hail there"  The driver stops his wagon. Three other men on horses riding by the wagon also stop "How are ye this fine day?" asks the driver "Were have ye been?, theres nothing at Tilverton but a black crater.  The road has been redirected around it, just follow the road"
"Hail." says limara "Have you encountered any difficulties on the road?.  Are there Purple Dragons at Tilverton?"
The wagon driver nods at Limara "Our journey has been uneventful.  Yes, there are Purple Dragons at the black Crator"
Limara looks at Coleridge and Sparhawk who remain tight lipped and offer no comment or questions to the caravaners.  "Well, unless Poacher here has any pertinent questions i guess we will be on our way, safe travels to you"
Beltain speaks to the wagon driver "Hail Master Merchant", says Beltain "We are about four days out from Peldans Helm.  When we left we had heard rumours of an Ogre and orcs on the road".  "We met, and defeated the Ogre shortly after leaving and have also encountered a group of orcs who we slew.  There may well be more..." .  He pauses "Have you any tips for us or rumours of foes to be aware of or maybe adventures and rewards on our road past Tilverton?"  he asks. "Also we left two companions behind, they had private business in the hills a little way back.  They are a kobald and a half-orc travelling together, Rizzit and Feng by name.  If you see them bid them well from me and say that we will await then in the first town beyond Tilverton."
"You guys got an booze for sale? My wine skin is as empty as a ing elves cod-piece." asks poacher.
"The Moonsea ride can be eventful, bandits, orc and goblins etc, then you have the Zhentarim and drow also to contend with if your unlucky.  We will keep an eye out for your friends, a half-orc and a kobold you say?, they will be lucky not to be shot on sight by many travelling bands." the driver looks at Beltain "Im afraid we have nothing really to offer, we are off to Ashabenford."  With that he yanks on the reigns and the caravan surges forward "Fare well, safe journeys" he shouts as the wagon and riders continue on the Moonsea ride...
Sparhawk nods at the driver "We thank you for the information good driver, and bid you a fast and safe journey"
Beltain calls "Safe journey - and may god go with you!" after the departing wagon.  That was a REALLY nice wagon, he thinks to himself, with an excellent covered bit for sleeping,
Coleridge continues to ride point, he appears to be less engrossed in his internal ruminations but remains subdued
Beltain once again rides up front, next to Coleridge, intent on talking to him "I am quite interested in Arcane magic, if fact I had a book on it when I was younger.  Could you give me some leads on the theory and practice of such spells?
The party travel for a few more hours and then make camp and rest the night..
After a peaceful nights rest, the party travel the day and arrive at Tilverton in the afternoon..


----------



## tariff

*TILVERTON*
_Time of Day: 04:00 PM.   -Hammer (Deepwinter) 3rd, 1373 The Year of Rogue Dragons._
Ahead the party notices several tents and what appear to be Knights.  Ahead they can see a huge black crater, this is presumably where Tilverton once was..
The party suddenly notice small white flakes dropping down on them from above...it has begun to Snow..
Sparhawk lifts his lance in salute "Hail and well met Sir Knights" he says in a booming voice "I am Sir Sparhawk, a knight of The Garison to the Throne of Athkatla"
Beltain tightens the reigns on Acer and moves to the back, happy to leave the conversation with the formidable Purle Knights to Sparhawk and Limara whose diplomatic skills are likely to far exceed his own.  He makes a silent prayer (more in hope than in expectation) that Poacher will not participate in the discussions.
Beltain looks up at the sky "It will be both cold and wet tonight, would it be too my to hope that yon building is an in with warm beds, hot food and mulled wine?"
"So who the  are these Purple Helmet Knights then?" says Poacher to no-one particular "The defenders of Tilverton? I see they've done a bang up job so far. Or do we have to kill these ers too?"
 The party converse with the Purple Knights.  They learn that they are now entering the region of Cormyr.

*Life and Society*
_Though there are strong reasons why it shouldn't be, Cormyr is a steadfast and prosperous land. Despite an often-violent past, constant armed vigilance against beasts and border perils, and frequent treasonous intrigues, Cormyrians remain loyal, content, prosperous, and peace loving folk. While the serious reverses of the last two years have shaken the kingdom, Cormyrians expect better days ahead and are willing to work to achieve that goal.

The Obarskyr family rules Cormyr, assisted by wise Royal Mages. The long reign of Azoun IV, aided by former Royal Magician Vagerdahast, gave the realm a legacy of stability and prosperity that is the envy of much of Faerun.

Beneath the royal family is a wealthy, sophisticated, often fractious group of noble families of long lineage, influence, and demonstrated loyalty to the crown. The War Wizards - a force of battle mages under the command of thoughtful wizards such as Caladnei - temper both royal and noble excesses. As the sage Bradeaskras of Suzail put it, the Obarskyrs, the nobility, and the War Wizards "form three legs of a stool on which the common folk sit."

Most Cormyrians are farmers, ranchers, horse-breeders, foresters, or craftsfolk. The country also maintains a large, capable army, the Purple Dragons - not to be confused with Azoun IV, the king who was called the Purple Dragon, or the Purple Dragon Thauglor, long the largest and mightiest wyrm of the Dragon Reach._

*Background*
_By mid-1372 DR, the battered kingdom of Cormyr is coming to grip with its condition after the brief but nearly ruinous Dragon's War.  The first half of this year brought an uprising by several families of traitorous nobles, the ravages of a great dragon, a chaotic invasion of goblins and orcs, the loss of one major city and grave damage to another, and the loss of the ream's most powerful and experienced leaders.  The crown's hold on Cormyr's northern and northeastern frontier is uncertain at best.  Hunger and disease are everywhere.  Refugees are returning home accross the realm but the whole social fabric is disrupted.  Food is costly and money scarce.  In a kingdom that has known relative security for ages, fear and confusion now fill the populace.

By Midsummer, with the worst turmoil ended, the Steel Regent Alusair struggles to maintain civil order accross her lands.  Tilverton is now a dark, shadow filled waste called the Black Crater, but soldiers are building an outpost near it to hold the land for the crown.  The trade routes once going through Tilverton have been reopened.  The city of Arabel, retaken in ruins from the orcs, is being rebuilt.  Orcs, goblins, and bandits in the north and east are being fought and chased out.  Still, the Purple Dragons, Cormyr's great army, suffered grave losses in the fighting and are barely able to patrol the heart of the kingdom, much less the oute regions where numerous nonhumans prowl.  Sembia is making unstable overtures to take land and influence away from the realm.  Many noble families hoard their resources and even their collected taxes from the crown, strengthening their own lands and guards in the event of further disaster.  Some nobles might yet pull their lands from the kingdom and declare themselves independent of the monarchy, though the consequences for them would be dark indeed._

The purple Knights hand the party a scroll.  It lists the various rules and regulations in Cormyr.

Sparhawk speaks to the knights "I thank you Sir Knight, we have duly taken charge of an escort duty and will be travelling through your lands.....an' it please thee, feel free to peacebind our weapons neighbour, for we wish to travel peacefully and unhindered"
Poacher sneers as the reads the scroll "ing hell this place is a ing beaurocratic nightmare. They ing take adventurers? That's just ing . We ain't staying here. And i hope mister ing merchant over there is gonna pay our group taxes for us? Or he might find himself a-ing-lone in the dark some time soon. An adventurers tax?  me! What next? Do they charge monsters dungeon rates? National Evil Villain Insurance? Extra-planar immigration duty tax? Sheesh."
Sparhawk turns on the ranger "Poacher...for once please hold your tongue...these are knights the same as i...just do as you are asked and let us pass through safely"

*RIZZIT & FENG RETURN*
As the party are conversing with the Purple Knights and reading the "Adventurer's Charter" they hear a shout behind them.  Rizzit and Feng appear into view, hurriedly trying to catch the party up..
Rizzit rides up to read the charter, greeting his friends as he goes
Rizzit bows in his saddle and addresses the Purple Knight "Hail Sir Knight, I am Rizzit recently of the underdark but now on a quest in your lovely surface world.  Do not worry at my presence I have turned away from my peoples evil ways and now follow the path of good seeking to recover a lost sword and realize the full potential of the Dragon blood flowing in my veins"
Rizzit looks like he could well go on and on and on...
Poacher suddenly shouts "Aaaargh!! It's a Kobold! Quick Sir Knight! Protect me from the fell Beast lest it assault my mortal countenance!!......I'm just joking Mister Knight of the Purple Helmet, or what ever you're called. The Kobold is with us, so's the half orc. Sadly."
Rizzit continues talking to the Purple knights "So do you guys have the blood of purple dragons in you? I am not familiar with that type of dragon, I myself am descended from a Brass Dragon, a very goodly and noble dragon"
Coleridge solemnly reads through the proffered document


----------



## tariff

*Cormyrian Adventuring Laws*

**ADVENTURING CHARTER: * 
_Any group of four or more adventurers who plan to travel together on missions must register with the crown as an official adventuring force.  The group must obtain a "royal charter of arms" in Suzail from the court, usually the current chancellor, lord high marshal, or ruler.  The chancellor, currently Beri Huntsilver, is available to take applications for charters in Suzail.  An application must be signed by all members of the group, who must disclose their real names and places of residence, and the group must describe its collective name, badge, seal, coat of arms, standard flag, or other identifying symbols.  Any permanent change to the groups title, symbols, or size requires a revision of the charter; charter records are updated on the first of each month.  A copy of the charter is issued to the group as a whole, with extra copies available for 100gp each.
The charter for five plus adventurers (forming a legal "fellowship") costs 1,000gp, with an annual tax of 300gp on the anniversary of the date of signing the charter.  *The group's projected date of disbanding (within two tendays) must be registered and adhered to.  A longterm or permanent adventuring charter for a group of 10-30 )legally, a "band") costs a flat 5,000gp per person.
*A group leader must be designated to speak for all the band in legal matters.  The annual tax on a band as a whole is 1,500gp.
*A late fee of 20gp per day, for up to ten days, is assessed on annual taxes on adventuring groups.  Failure to pay the tax and late fee within this period will cause the charter to be revoked.  Revocation means that the group (if it has not informedthe crown that it has disbanded) has decided to oppose the crown and is now officially "outlaw".  A warrent is issuedto the Purple dragons for the group's arrest and detention.
*A member of an adventuring group can be stricken from its membership by the crown for criminal actions, and a charter can be revoked at any time for any reason by the issuing authority.
*Some public buildings (Taverns, Inns, council chambers) reserve the right to to not accept armored and armed individuals on thier premisis._

*PEACEBONDING WEAPONS: * 
_Armed adventurers who travel about in peace must have "peacestrings" tied around their sword and dagger hilts to thier scabbards.  The Purple Dragons enforce this law, though they term it a "custom."  Soldiers at the Purple Dragon guard posts are willing to tie peacestrings of thier own make on visitors' weapons.  Using a peacestring is a symbolic gesture meant to put commoners at ease.  Large weapons like battleaxes are expected to be capped with leather and stuck in belts, or strapped to backs.  weapons that double as tools (hammers, hand axes, eating knives, and so on) escape peacestrings if used by farmers and workers known to local Purple Dragons. Bows must be unstrung.
An adventuring group can produce a copy of its charter and be allowed to proceed without further hindrance, so long as this occurs in an area where weapons would be reasonably be kept at the ready. (in the Stonelands, for instance, but not downtown Suzail).
The penalty for failing to put peacestrings on bladed weapons in areas where fighting would not be expected is seizure of all carried goods by the crown, with possible imprisonment and expulsion from the realm.  Self-defence in the presence of witnesses is permitted as an alibi for having an umbound weapon._

*WIZARD REGISTRATION:*
_Every wizard and sorcerer of 5th level or higher is required to register with the crown.  Each wizard must travel to Suzail and meet personally with Caladnei, the current Royal Magician of Cormyr and Chairman Emeritus of the College of War Wizards, and report his or her name, sigil, place or residence, and travel plans for the next six months.  Each wizard is personally responsible for ensuring this information is updated and current; there is no registration fee.  The penalty for failing to send in updated information is a fine of 500gp, doubled with each passing tenday, with a guaranteed visit from the War Wizards after two tendays.  Refusal to register is grounds for banishment from the kingdom, and refusal to leave is grounds for being arrested and imprisoned._

*MINOR WRITS:* 
_If adventurers are hired on a mission for the crown, they are often given a paper that is legally reffered to as a minor writ.  This paper states that the named bearer is on royal buisness and is not to be delayed.  Assistance in the form of food, water, and shelter must be provided within reason._


----------



## tariff

Poacher reads over the bards shoulder "I ing hate this . The very ing nature of adventuring is to go where you want, be free and smite a bit of evil, or good, depending on ya fancy. But these ers wanna tax it all? Well what do they supply in return? Thats what i wanna know."
Feng looks on blankly "What does it say?"
Rizzit thinks "blimy I agree with Poacher for once" shakes his head "No must be too long in the saddle" he mutters
"How can a piece of paper cause so much difficulty?" asks the barbarian. "...and how tough are these idiots in the purple, anyway?"
Poacher speaks to the group "I say we turn the  around and go back. These s can't ing shaft us with these ing taxes. I mean what the  is that all about. And anyway. I would like to point out that we are not adventurers but honest caravan guards."
Poacher looks pleased with himself "Yup. We definitely don't count as adventurers. We're guards under the employ of Merchant Walter. A man of good standing in the ing community. Yadda yadda yadda."
"Arnt our expenses covered by Walter?" says Feng, looking hard at the merchant.
Beltain addresses one of the Purple Knights "Sire Knight - I would hate to be caught breaking the law of your land, I wonder if you could clarify some points for me? First of all – what is their definition of an Adventurer?  At the moment we are guards for a merchant and have no plans to do anything other than escort Walter through the area.  The idea of paying through the nose for the privilege is abhorrent to him (and not sure he has enough money).  People can have many roles during their lives and people could be (perhaps) classed as adventurers at one point and guards at another."
He continues "Do we become adventurers if we go off pursuing rumours of treasure or perhaps if we seek out monsters but if we stay on the trail and take only appropriate defensive action then I’d say we were just guards.  We have to pay any fee at Suzail but how long will it take to get there?  Can we get there before the 10 day limit expires?  Once registered does one have to keep paying the 300gp per year for life?  The Peace-bonding is only applicable to certain areas.  Where are these areas and has this been revised after Tilverton’s disappearance and the Orc’s taking of Arabel?  Does this only apply to bladed weapons as the writ states?  I assume that arrows and bolts are not bladed – sling bullets certainly aren’t."
Rizzit says to the party "I agree with poacher we are guards not adventurers and I have no intention of parting with the little money I have left, and I am certainly not telling them about the orc camps now"
Feng snorts "I've hard won what little cash I have. If they want it (what little I have that don’t cover their fee) they can earn it in Blood....Laskur's Bane is a hard negotiator."
The barbarian continues "This bunch of puffs probably couldn’t even stand toe to toe with an Orc in a fight. How do they think they could take our gold. I'm with Beltain on this one. I'm just a frickin' guard, doin' as I am told.  I dare 'em to tell me any different."
Feng looks again at the document "They can wave as much kindling under my nose as they like - I still can't read the stuff."
Poacher whispers "Well i'm not sure we wanna go hurting folk, even if they do dress like big purple veined cocks. I am currently employed as a caravan guard. And later i will find work as a specialized male prostitute. I've never been an adventurer and have never sought adventure, so they've got  all on me. The s."
The Purple Dragon Knight standing before the party speaks directly to Beltain "It is 1000gp for the group, You do not register until you arrive at Suzail, so im not sure what you are referring to regarding a "10 day limit"."  He looks over the party and the wagon.  "Travelling as you are, it will take you approximately 15 days of travel to reach Suzail."  He continues "You are required to pay the annual tax every year you are within the bounds of Cormyr. From this point on, if you are following the Moonsea Ride, you are required to peacebond your weapons. In Cities and Villages this law also applies. Do not worry yourself about when laws have been revised, just know that the law is the law, and ignorance of the law will not be tolerated.  Again, the law on what constitutes a adventuring group is clear, any group travelling together on missions are bound by the law.  The Purple Dragon Knights are charged with determining the nature of any given group, if we decide you are an adventuring group....then you are an adventuring group and the relevant laws apply."  The Purple Dragon night looks at Rizzit  "We dont get many Kobolds in Cormyr, and you will indeed encounter suspicion and maybe even hostility, but know this, the people of Cormyr understand that racism will not be tolerated, as long as you follow the law, you will be protected here."  The Purple Dragon Knight pauses for a moment "Now, if you are ready we will Peacebond your weapons for you"
Limara smiles "You will receive nothing but compliance from myself, i for one find it refreshing to enter such an orderly and structured region."
One of the Purple Dragon Knights moves to beside Limara "Cormyr is a beautiful region, but even her beauty pales beside your own m'lady"  He grasps her hand and kisses it gently "Pls..have a pleasant stay"
Limara blushes, her cheeks taking on the hue of her red cloak...
Beltain moves back to close to the knight molesting Limara, "Here, Sir Guard, you may PeaceBond my weapons" he says, attempting to keep the anger from his voice.  He watches the knight closely noting if the man binds all the weapons and attempting to remember how he does it.
"I misstrust and land when there is so great a mantle of law and that law is whatever it's enforcers choose it to be" Beltain whispers to Limara
Beltain addresses the knight "This Lady is my companion, I'll thank you to keep you hands and lips to yourself, unless she requests it" he says with courtesy but there is an underlying firmness in his voice.
Rizzit unstrings his crossbow and stashes it away "I don’t really go in for fighting so you will get no trouble from me...Are there any temples to Sune in this region?"
The Purple knights go round the party ensuring their weapons are peacebonded.
Rizzit continues rabbiting "We killed a band of orcs not too far away, do we earn a reward for that?"
"I Got a Greataxe, a double axe, some throwing axes, a dagger and a longbow and some arrows. You got enough cord for all of these?" says Feng "Oh, and a whole bunch o' Javalins in the Cart. Mustn't be forgetting them. I don't want to frighten the city folk."
The barbarian continues "So - this is the big city? Tilverton? I've never seen so grand a place. You certainly have bigger holes in the ground here, than where I come from. My name is Feng. you will have heard of me?"
Feng puffs out his chest and tries to look unimpressed by the knights
Rizzit says "I say we dump slaphead off there, go some fast shopping and head out of this region before we have to pay anything. Even if that means we split up and meet back up outside the area, 1000gp is too much for the privilege of killing there monsters and solving their problems"
Feng muses "We will be going into areas that are almost totally disarmed. Am I the only one to see the possibilities here?...What we have here is a hard crust. Once we are past this, we can scoop out the nice filling!"
"Shush bro," says Rizzit "Worry about guarding me not doing anything that could get us into trouble"
Poacher sighs "Lets face it guys. We ain't dropping Wally off here. We gotta ing take the  to Suzail. However, as the er was awful shy in ing tell us about these ing laws. And lets ing face it, if we'd knew about them before hand we'd have never agreed to guard the  and he'd now be on some Orc's dinner table along with the Stupid Slut Lasagne they'd be eating. I think the  can pay the 1000gp for us, on top of what he agreed to give us. What do you say Walter you ing sly bastard? You gonna fork out for our adventurers license? Coz it's your fault we're here. "
"Actually Mr Poacher, i think i did mention the Lawful nature of Cormyr" replies Walter.
Sparhawk remains silent.  The Purple Dragons Finnish peacebonding the party’s weapons and the party travel on through the checkpoint, continuing on the Moonsea Ride
The party ride for another couple of days and arrive in Half-Hap, a small town.


----------



## tariff

*HALF-HAP*
_Time of Day: 07:00 PM.   - Snowing, Hammer (Deepwinter) 5th, 1373 The Year of Rogue Dragons._
Half-Hap seems to be a small market town.
The buildings are decorated with ribbons.  The streets are busy, it seems there has been some sort of festival here.  Children dash underfoot and peddlers hawk their wares. Toys and brightly colored scarves predominate the market..
"Ahh, the festival of Bambeen" says Walter "It is a festival that honors life, growth, and children"
Deirdre looks happy for the first time in ages "Shopping time!" she whoops, as she goes and looks at the various stalls.
The party stable their mounts and then head to the market square.
Rizzit waves at the children and throws them some silver pieces
The party look round the various stalls.
"Hey Feng can you lift me up so I can see what they are selling please" says Rizzit, near one of the stalls.
Feng lifts the kobold onto his shoulder. Feng mutters "Polly want a cracker?"
"Thanks bud, now lets see if there is anything good here, and are you gonna buy a horse while we are here?"
"Rizz - I have but 90 gold with me. I will give some thought to a horse, but I think that the nag such a sum would purchase would only mean that I would end up carrying IT, rather than It carry me."
He thinks a moment "Besides, I've yet to see someone be unhorsed from his feet. Perhaps a war dog might be in keeping, tho' - or something more bloodthirsty and vicious."
"Mummy, Mummy..what is THAT?"  asks a small Child as it gazes in wonder at Rizzit
Rizzit waves at the little girl.  The kobold then buys a large stash of sweets that he distributes to the local children.
"ing nonce." growls Poacher.  One of the children runs past the ranger, who clips the child round the head as he passes.
"Just for that you’re not getting any sweets Poacher" says Rizzit angrily.
"Don't gimme that i'm a friendly Kobold . You're gonna try and lure the little rugrat ers somewhere quiet so you can ing touch them then eat them. You ing cannibal nonce dog faced  nugget."  Poacher stops a moment, then says "Wow. Being in a lawful country really does make me ing tetchy. I ing hate this place."
The child screams "MUuuuuuuuummmmy" after Poacher clips her, she runs back to her Mother.
Rizzit goes over and gives the girl some sweets "there there" He looks at Feng "Give Poacher a half orc clip round the ear will ya bud, think he needs to lear some manners when around civilized people"
Feng's eyes glaze with nostalgia "I got clipped behind the ear plenty o' times as a kid - because I was too fast for the bastards to land anything heavier on me."
Beltain speaks "Let's find ourselves a nice in good food, abundant drink and maybe talk of whatever is of interest in the area."
He takes Limara's hand an raises it to his lips - kissing it gently "They have some nice customs here, but overall too much jolly sugar-plum-fairy stuff for me."
Beltain looks very uncomfortable in the well ordered and tightly controlled society "Like being in prison, he mutters to himself", his hand strays to his sword hilt and pulls back, almost as if the peace-string has burned it.
"I wouldn't wonder if you have to be married to share a room" he whispers to limara
The Correllon Cleric slips his arm around Limara's waist, the gesture looks more for his comfort than her protection, "It's too damn peaceful" he mutters, "Something bad is going to happen, I just know it"
Sparhawk says to Beltain "The knights are noble and these borders well guarded Beltain, Take comfort from the peace and enjoy the chance to rest and relax"
The warrior turns to the ranger "And Poacher relax, let us go aside and see to rooms at the inn" Sparhawk is relaxed and smiles to the commoners and children he passes on his way to the inn
Poacher spits back at Sparhawk "I'll come looking for rooms with you on the ing day you ing apologize for being a disloyal wanker who doesn't defend his ing friends."  
Rizzit whispers to Feng "I have this odd feeling Spar and Limara are gonna be pain in the asses in this region, just look at the smug smiles they wear today"
Limara turns to Rizzit smiling broadly "yup..... no  sherlock. I will be gladly following all the Cormiyan laws and do not ask me to lie about the party status either."
She continues "...but dont worry,my weave juggling friend, being in a lawful society is a safe and prosperous experience. Just dont break their laws and you will do fine"
Rizzit shakes his head "I have no intention of breaking laws, lets hope some others in the group can stay away from trouble"
"Maybe a stint in a real prison would do him some good" says Rizzit looking at Poacher.
Limara nods ".. i think it would reflect badly on the party. When we have finally decided on a party name we dont need to have it dragged through the mud..."
Rizzit says "Well then we need some code of conduct rules, not that I can see them being adhered to"
Feng snorts "I got a party name for ya - how about "Righteous swords o' faith"?.  The only problem I can see, would be declaring it whilst having your tongue firmly in your cheek?
Limara laughs
"These saps will probably lap it up, however." says Feng.
Coleridge's mood seems to lighten somewhat being in the town amongst the hustle and bustle of the festival.  He spends time perusing the stalls and generally taking in the happenings around him, chatting with the townsfolk
He also spends some time listening to the local minstrels from a professional point of view and chatting with them between performances to glean information about happenings in the area.
Limara moves close to Beltain and whispers in his ear " you weren't really jealous of the purple knight were you? " and winks at him smiling...
"Me jealous?  No, of course not!" say Beltain blushing in response to Limara's question, his response carries absolutely no conviction.
Limara turns to Rizzit "oh, yes and while we are at it what happened with you and Feng... Feng, why did you go to the orcs? what happened while you were gone you two"
"I did nothing but come along, its up to Feng to tell what happened if he wishes" replies the kobold.  Rizzit then turns on his heels and wanders off into the crowd.
The kobold wanders the streets a while, he comes across the constabulary.  He enters.  A man sits behind a desk, he appears to have been sleeping.  On seeing Rizzit he laughs "Where did your mummy buy you that costume?".  Rizzit explains he is a kobold and offers the man his help should it ever be need.  The man is called Aldo, he is the town constable.
The party spend a while in the market.
Poacher has obviously spent the time thinking..he offers to the group "Names for the group? How about: The Order of the Monster Manual..? The Fiend Folio Rejects..? The Bloody Mummers..? The Shower of Wankers? Gay eye for a Straight Dungeon..? The Ten Foot Poles..? The Anti-Elf League..? How about : The Paper Bag Failed Escapees?"
Poacher laughs.  He throws his head back and shouts "WHERE ARE THE WHORES????".  Several of the townsfolk look at the ranger in disgust. "I'm going looking for a Knocking shop." says Poacher, striding off.
Feng is approached by a young girl, she creeps closer to him slowly, obviously unsure of him.  She hands him a rag doll, then skips off.  The barbarian looks down at the doll, he muses on the strange chances of life, and the random kindnesses of children.
Rizzit heads to the bakers and purchases cakes and such, giving some to the local children.  He returns to Feng and offers him a cake.
"Is the cake made with the hearts of defeated enemies?" asks Feng
"Flour i think" replies the kobold. "Fancy a beer to wash the pastry down with Feng?"
Feng, feeling at a loose end, follows Rizzit to the nearby Inn
Feng snorts "For some reason, I feel down in the mouth - It has been a while since I last proved my valor on the bodies of my enemies. I need a drink!. Who knows, we might meet someone who can drink enough courage to challenge me to a brawl?"
Feng Sits at his table, cracking his knuckles and frowning into his beer..He Farts, loudly.
"No brawling please," says Rizzit "I get the impression these guys come down hard on troublemakers, two beers please barman and get one for yourself" he says as he clambers up onto a stool
"So what are ya supposed to do for fun? I don't mid telling you, I don't like towns, not one bit..Too many people, too many rules, not enough space. If I had my way, I'd burn 'em all down and start again with forests" states Feng flatly.
Feng suddenly looks like hes had an ides "Hey, what about "The Grey Wolves" as a group name.?"
"I like it, its more like life in the underdark for me, except for the snow and the cold and sunlight"
The kobold continues "We live in very close communities down there, all close together with no privacy"
Rizzit looks earnestly at Feng "You must know kobolds are related to dragons? and every now and then an egg is laid thats a little different, a dragonwrought egg.  These are taken to a special place to hatch"
"Wow. I never knew that." says Feng. "If you are born "special" do you get privileges?"
Rizzit nods "We have a saying 'The dragon scale toughens our skin. The dragon done adorns our skull. The dragon heart flames our sorcery. We are the dragon, and for the dragon we live. Long live the dragon.' "
Rizzit continues "I was hatched from a dragonwrought egg, as you must have noticed I am starting to gain new dragon powers.  Want to see who can hold their arm the longest in the fire?"
"Yar! , OK - YOU'RE ON! FENG IS TOUGH!"
Rizzit walks over to the fire and carefully places his hand in, but pulls it back quick until feng comes over "its pretty hot, sure your man enough bro?"
Feng ambles over to the Fire with studied unconcern. "OK , I'm ready."
"Ok then, first one to pull his arm out buys the beer all night" says Rizzit "1...2....3....and in"
Rizzit puts his arm into the flames.
Feng shoves his left forearm into the flames.
"I smell burning hairs" smiles Rizzit. "This is a great way to remove ticks and any other nasties that get on you while out in the wilds"
Feng watches Rizzit's arm.  The kobold seems unaffected by the flames. Feng withraws with a curse.
Rizzit puts his head for a bit for good measure.
"Another beer for me then please" he says.
Feng grinds his teeth in frustration "Barman, give the tricksy little bastard a gallon of beer."
"The trouble is your man enough to do that but not dragon enough" says Rizzit. "you coming to watch the show at the theatre?  I'm not even sure what a theatre is so it should be interesting"
"Yep - I cant see that the milksops in this town will have anything more exciting to do, so I'll take in the theatre.  It's got to be more fun than burning your own arm off for a paltry bet."
Outside, Coleridge continues to chat with the musicians, discussing his own love of music and poetry... before parting ways with them he gratefully accepts their offer to attend the theater show at 10pm.  The bard books a room at the boarding house and then heads to the Tavern.
Sparhawk books a room.  Once inside he takes this time to polish his armour and check it for any defects.  He then goes to the tavern.


*MURDER*
Storm clouds gather above and rain threatens to fall.  The vendors are hurriedly putting tarps over their stalls, but the darkening skies have no effect on the gaiety of the townsfolk.
Suddenly a scream is heard out in the street.  The party rush to see what has occurred. A woman is leaning out of a second story window.  Her face is stricken with terror. "Help" she cries. "Murderer! There's a murderer loose!"
Her cries continue, growing less coherent by the moment  The crowd below her window quiets in shock for a moment, and then the peoples voices swell in dismay.  Laughter and joy have been replaced by whispers and horror.
A man in the street shouts up to the women "Aldo has been called, he will be here in a minute"
Aldo soon appears on the Scene, apparently he is the town constable, he immediately begins trying to calm people down and usher the commoners away from the area..
Beltain approaches Aldo and asks politely if he can be of any assistance, controlling the crowds, taking a message or anything else to support him?  He speaks with the gravitas of a learned man, a cleric, whose knowledge could prove useful and whose presence may help calm the distraught female.
Beltain gives Limara's hand a squeeze as he moves past her "Told you it was too damn peaceful" he whispers.
Aldo calms the local crowd and then turns to the party.  He nods at Beltain "I could do with a little help" he says.  He pulls out a silver badge and hands it to Beltain "I hereby deputize you", He suddenly spots Rizzit "Hey there, we meet again, looks like you were right, i might need your help after all...you want to be a deputy?"
Rizzit grins a huge smile Rizzit says "I sure do...I have never been deputized before, and a badge" he beams.
Aldo hands Rizzit the Deputy Badge.
Aldo looks at Sparhawk "Will you help?.. Im sure we could certainly use a man of your character"
"You have my full help and co operation neighbour" Sparhawk says to Aldo with a bow.
He turns to Coleridge and Feng "And if you two also would help?" He then walks upto Limara, bows and hands her a badge.
"I'll help....I am Feng..Justice is swift where I come from.... Should I fetch my Greataxe?
Aldo clearly looks nervous and very flustered.  He shouts up at the woman "Its me Aldo.. let us in", she looks down, nods at Aldo and disappears from the window.
The door opens and the woman rushes to Aldo, flinging her arms around him, sobbing "He's Dead!, He's Dead!...Upstairs"
Aldo rushes in, he looks back "Erm...Deputies,,um, Follow ME!"
The party rush up the stairs, there are 2 rooms upstairs.  They enter the room to the right.
The body of a man lies on a bed, sightless eyes staring at some imagined horror.  His throat has been slit.  The side of his mouth are cut open, making it look like a clown's oversized smile.  Rosy circles have been painted onto his cheeks with blood.
"So Aldo who is the dead guy?" asks Rizzit.
"That," he sighs "is Franco Sertino.  Husband to Maria, the lady who let us in"
Poacher barges his way into the room." Let me in to have a ing look you bunch of s. I'm a ing top notch ing tracker. I'll tell you what happened."
Aldo looks round as Poacher enters the room "i never deputized you..This is a crime scene"
"Dont go messing up the murder scene " says Rizzit. "And last time you tried tracking we walked into a bunch of orcs"
Poacher laughs "Oh  off. Do you want to ing find out who did it? ing crime scene! Kekekeke. Wanker."
"infact..where were you half hour ago?" Aldo asks poacher. "Ive already had reports about you m'boy"
"Me?" says Poacher "I was looking for ing whores in this two copper piece little  hole you call home. Now shutup and let me work. Unless you know where i can find a ing whore. Otherwise  your ing yap."
"Is the body still warm?" asks Rizzit "And have you got speak with dead Lim?"
Limara shakes her head "Afraid not." Limara walks over and touches the body "Still warm"
Poacher searches the area in a tracker kind of way.  But he fails to find any tracks.
Sparhawk looks round "Where is Maria Sertino?"
Maria walks into the room, and breaks down crying.
"Please my lady , can you tell us what you know ?" says Sparhawk.
"Im gonna check the rest of the house" says Aldo, he walks out of the room.
"I came in and he was dead...thats it!!" sobs Maria.
"Was the place robbed?" asks Poacher.
Maria Sertino shakes her head.
"Have you checked?" he asks.
Well, everything appears ok..she says. she walks over to the chest of drawers, opens it and pulls out a nice necklace.. "They woulda took this surely" She puts it back in the Draw. "Giselle, she seems to have taken it badly"
"Was the window already opened?" asks Rizzit
"Yes" she replies.
"Hey Spar. If you're lucky you can wait until someone blames me. Then you can fail to stand up for me and let me hang. Like all of the other times." says Poacher.
Sparhawk says "I doubt this was a mere burglary....not after what was done to the body"
"Aye. That was really ing funny that. Kekekeke." laughs the Ranger
Sparhawk gasps as the ranger's insensitivity "Do not expect me to stand for you again neighbour"
"Where's this "AGAIN" come from shitbird?" says Poacher to Sparhawk.
Sparhawk ignores the ranger "Who is Giselle?"
"My Daughter" replies Maria.
"Where is she now? do you know if she knows anything?" asks Sparhawk.
"Across the hall, in the other room"
"I will go talk with her, with your permission of course" offers the warrior.
Maria nods.
Sparhawk goes to talk to Giselle.
Rizzit starts detecting for magic..He dosent Detect Any
"Maria what did your husband do for a living?" asks Poacher.
"We own the local theater"
"hmmm," says Rizzit nodding thoughtfully.
"Have you heard him argue with anyone recently? Does he have any enemies?"
"Not that i know.he was a lovely man"
"Who works at the theatre?" asks Rizzit.
"Various people..theres many....Stage hands, lighting, music"
The two clerics, Beltain and Limara, both spend a time looking at the body.  Coleridge also enters the house after pacifying some of the upset locals.
Having entered after the others Coleridge takes in the scene, he suppresses his instincts to try and act quickly, as the others have, he searches the room methodically. But finds nothing.
Suddenly the party hear Aldo shout "In here Guys"
Rizzit, Feng and Poacher rush across to the other upstairs room.  Coleridge, Limara and Beltain stay with Maria, and the body.

A little girl, maybe seven years old, sits on a small bed, hugging a wooden, painted puppet and singing softly to herself.  Her attention is totally focused on the doll.  She doesn’t even acknowledge the party’s existence.  The room is clean, but the floor is strewn with toys and dolls.
Sparhawk kneeling in front of the child.  "Do you like Knuckles?" asks Gazelle to Sparhawk. . "He can dance and sing you know!" she holds up the limp doll
Aldo looks at Poacher "I still got my eye on you sonny Jim, if i find out you were any where near here at roughly the time Franco was murdered, im havin you in"
" off old . I'm trying to ing help out here." spits back the ranger.
"My Kobold sense is tingling" says Rizzit.
Poacher turns to Giselle. "So why did you kill daddy Giselle? We know you did it. was he touching you??"
Aldo shoots Poacher a Look "POACHER...OUTSIDE NOW...I WANT A WORD"
Feng says out loud "Is this the way townsfolk usually kill each other, or is this killing special?.  Lets talk away from the Girl - I'm not such a complete twat that I want to upset her for nothing." Feng steps outside the room.
"Um...i dont EVER remember a killing...this is a peaceful town" Aldo looks straight at Poacher "Until you guys arrived"
Feng snorts "Where I come from, the Murderer is generally the one with the Big Sword, saying "Yeah, so I killed him, who says I shouldn't?"
Feng turns to Rizzit - take this rag doll, he offers Rizzit a rag doll "Get the rag doll to speak to the kids doll - knuckles?.  Perhaps the kid can't talk, but knuckles might - to another doll?"
"Where did you get that?"
"A kid gave it to me earlier"
Back in the Murder room, Coleridge talks to Maria "I know this is a difficult time Mrs. Sertino, but we will do what we can to aid you.. can you tell me did you hear anything that may have alerted you to something out of the ordinary? how did you discover this had happened?"
"I came in to do some cleaning...and my husband was like THAT!...I saw no-one suspicious"
"So you heard nothing prior to coming to clean the room? whereabouts were you prior to that?"
"Downstairs in the kitchen making dinner...i heard nothing"
"You say that your daughter Giselle is understandably upset, how did she find out, did she come in to the room, might she have witnessed something?"
Maria nods "I think she did come in, but shes not saying anything..the others are with her now"
Limara says softly to Maria "Maria, go be with your daughter, theres nothing you can do here now"
Both Limara and Beltain look a bit shaken up, as if the scene has really got to them..
"I am going to be with my daugher..i can bear this sight no longer" Maria flees from the room.
"I told you something bad was going to happen" mumbles Beltain, clearly moved by the manor of the death
Coleridge speaks to the two clerics "If the daughter is currently not talking there is a good chance she is in shock possibly from finding her father's body, but she may also have witnessed the killing.. we need to handle this delicately...Coleridge's eye open wide in horror dear god did the mother say the others are with her daughter? not Poacher too?
"yes Poachers in there..Aldo didnt even deputize him"
Coleridge quickly moves thought of the daughter's bedroom, fearing the impact Poacher could have on a child who has already suffered a nasty shock
Aldo is in the corridor seething at Poacher as Coleridge passes "Ive known that man for years..hes not like THAT!"
Coleridge spits at Poacher "What did you do or say  to the little girl, you ing ignoramus?"
Aldo interjects "He asked..if her Father had been..cough...touching her"
"He also accused her of the Murder.  A nice deflection Mr Poacher, i might add"
Coleridge says to Poacher "I suggest you leave here and see if you can find anything outside of significance, or his might not be the only murder we're looking into."
Coleridge obviously fuming at the ranger turns and walks through the curtain into the room.
"Dont leave town" says Aldo to the Ranger
Coleridge addresses Maria in a lowered voice "With your permission i would like to try something using the my melodies to soothe her and try to discover if she witnessed something?"
Giselle sits silently playing with her puppet
Maria nods to the bard.
Coleridge begins to sing a soothing tune, the words are indistinct but it is relaxing and peaceful
Giselle looks at Coleridge a moment, then starts humming the tune..with the doll pressed close to her face.  She suddenly screams "...It..was....HIM....HIM....He made me hide it to...i didnt want to.....but he MADE ME"
"THATS ENOUGH.....ENOUGH!" shouts the girls mother, seeing the distress her daughter is in.
Giselle breaks down crying, her mother conforts her.
Coleridge says softly "I apologize i know you have both been through alot this eve, but it has helped us some"
"Hide what?" questions Aldo.
Coleridge once again begins a methodical search of the room, looking for anything which appears out of place or intentionally hidden. Coleridge finds...hidden in the bedclothes, a small, bloodstained knife.  It is no more than 4 inches long.
"Ah ha..well done man" says Aldo, clearly impressed
Coleridge looks at the implement "Well we know now what she hid, now we need to find out who this HIM is that made her do it..."
Aldo nods "Ok, give me the knife there, im going to take it down the station.  I think we should leave the Sertino's alone now...come on...ALL OUT" He  ushers the party out of the Sertino home
Outside in the street, Limara addresses the party "Im going to go get a room now, i need to pray" states Limara Flatly "I wont be attending the Theater tonight, ill see the rest of you in the morning, i will learn some spells that may aid us"
Beltain looks weary "Me to princess..."
Rizzit says to no-one in particular "Maybe there is an evil spirit about that possessed the girl and made her murder her father"
"Im going back to the Constabulary," says Aldo to his deputies "I'll resume the investigation in the morning.  If you hear of anything, drop by, i got a feeling im going to be up a while..  Thanx for your help"
Aldo takes the bloodstained dagger "Exhibit A" he says as he marches off down the street.
Coleridge speaks "I can rest later, my minds abuzz at the moment, if the show is still on it may help me to relax and order my thoughts he says to Rizzit
Rizzit nods at the bard "I have suspicions that maybe someone in the show could have a hand in this so would be good to see them, maybe one of them could end up another victim, I would also like to see the toymaker in the morning"
Sparhawk heads back to the theatre....making a point of ignoring Poacher as he walks past him
Feng winks at Poacher, and with a long, slow smile, draws his index finger across his throat, and then stabs the finger at Poacher.
Feng Hurries to catch up with Aldo, he says to the constable "When we prove who as done this, I'll be the executioner. I'll even waive the fee, I feel so bad about the little girl losing her Father in that way. Remember me, I am Feng. If needed, I can botch the first couple o' tries so the Bastard ends up in Hell screaming, OK?"
Feng runs back to the party "Looking forward to the show, little one?" he says to Rizzit. "....hehe, and to think that I was expecting to be bored, here. First a show, then collar a villain to collect a reward. I hope they wont cancel the show just 'cos of the killing."  The barbarian turns to Coleridge "Nice trick, Cole. The lawman will have ya eating out of your hand - if you can find another trail to the killer. Did you notice anything special about the knife? A name carved on it, or somesuch?"
Coleridge shakes his head " The knife seemed normal...small, but normal"


----------



## tariff

*THEATER SHOW*
A que has formed outside the Theater, the doors are opened and people begin making their way inside..
Sparhawk follows the crowd and enters to watch the show..."Mayhap we will find some clues inside" he whispers to Feng
Poacher sighs as he watches Aldo stomp off "So the ing  is trying to stitch me up like a ing kipper is he? The ing bastards. Though you gotta admit it's a top comedy way to kill someone. Kekekeke. Quite funny really."
Coleridge speaks out loud "Visiting the toymaker may be a good idea, if mrs. sertino is consenting i think i may have another talk tomorrow.. but maybe with Knuckles this time."
Feng, Rizzit, Sparhawk and Coleridge enter the Theater, find themselves seats, and await for the sow to start..
Rizzit takes a seat at the front of the Theater, with the children "hi kids, this is exciting" he says. "Have some sweets while we wait, you know I was thinking of seeing the toymaker tomorrow for some toys, you guys know much about him?"
The kids all look at Rizzit in awe "Guiseppe is the puppet master/toymaker...hes lovely" one of the children says.  They then laugh as they throw popcorn at Rizzit.  The kobolds long tongue flicks out catching pieces of popcorn in the air.
Sparhawk takes a seat at the back of the room near the door.
Coleridge takes a seat amongst the locals and near the organist, he makes general conversation and keeps his ears open for pertinent chat about the murder or any other unusual recent local events.
Poacher goes off on his extended and increasingly futile search for a brothel.  After a while he gets bored, and most of the shops seem to have closed, he decides to head to the Theater.


*THE BOARDING HOUSE*
Limara and Beltain retire for the evening in the boarding house.  Both feel strangely affected by what they saw today.
Both go through their prayer rituals before sleeping.
Whilst asleep they don’t notice the small doll moving in the corner of their room.  They don’t notice as it climbs up n the bed of the sleeping couple, Silver needle glinting in the candlelight.


*ATTACK OF THE PUPPETS*
Meanwhile, back at the Theater, The party watch several acts, Dancers, Musicians. Then the finale..The Puppet Show.  A old man ambles on the stage, he introduces himself as 
Guiseppe the Puppet Master.  The children cheer excitedly.  What follows is a very good puppet show, lots of fun for everyone.  At the end Guiseppe calls the children down to the front so they can see his "Star" Puppet "Figlio".  At this point the party are completely taken by surprise as they see small puppets appear from under their seats, from behind the organ, under the stage, and from several other areas.  Chills sweep their spines.  There must be 20+ of them..  Each is a puppet with strings trailing behind on the floor.  The light glints off of the vicious little blades and sharp needles they carry. The children, down the front, play with the animated dolls, seemingly completely unaware their parents are being attacked behind them.
"oh " says Rizzit.
"You've gotta be ing kidding!" exclaims Poacher. "Now i know i ain't a critic. But this ing show is ing ." he screams. The ranger runs for one of the doors out of the theater.
Sparhawk glances about nervously at the puppets.  He also is over-whelmed with fear, he does not understand this.  He makes a run for the double doors out of the theater.
Rizzit is completely frozen with horror in his seat.  
The carrionettes swarm over the audience.  The animated dolls attack by throwing small silver needles.  
One scuttles across one of the seats and throws a small silver needle at Sparhawk as the warrior rushes to the door.  As the silver needle flies through the air, there appears to be a magical silver cord trailing from it back to the carrionettes hand.  The needle misses Sparhawk.
Feng jumps out of his seat, but he is not quick enough, one of the carrionettes hits Feng with one of his silver darts.  The barbarian slumps unconscious in his seat.
Carrionettes on the stage throw silver needles at the terrified audience.
Guiseppe, the puppet master and Figlio, his star puppet, make a hasty exit from the back of the stage.
Another silver needle is thrown at Sparhawk as the warrior runs to the doors, this one hits him in the leg, and he falls to the floor unconscious.
Coleridge is physically sick at the sight, he also stumbles to the door.
Rizzit is hit by a silver needle as he sits in his motionless in his chair..a magical silver cord trails back from the needle in Rizzit's chest to the carrionette on the stage.
Before he slips into unconsciousness the Kobold see’s a carrionette climb onto Feng and stab a silver needle into his barbarian friends neck.
Coleridge moves as fast as he can, he avoids one needle as he gets to the unconscious Sparhawk, who is lying at the Theater entrance, the bard makes a move to outside when another needle hits him in the back.  The bard slumps to the floor next to Sparhawk.
Poacher is hit by a needle as he opens the other door out of the theater, the ranger manages to overcome the numb feeling and take a step further, but then he is hit again.  He falls to the floor.  As Poacher slips into unconsciousness he sees a carrionette approach him, silver needle in hand...the carrionette jumps on the ranger and plunges the needle into the back of his neck.
The party lie unconscious on the floor.


*THE PARTY AWAKE*
The party awake to find themselves in round, metal cages, suspended from the ceiling by a massive brass chain.  Their first movements make the cages sway slightly.  Carefully peering out, the sight that greets thier eyes chills them to the bone.  They see a giant sized doppelgangers of themselves, fully 30 feet tall!!!.  The room must be 40 feet at the ceiling, where their cages hang.  One of the doppelganger giants gives you a cold, malicious glance as it walks out of the door, with the others..

As they depart, your perceptions correct themselves.  You feel as though you are looking at an inverted, flat, line drawing of a three dimensional object.  Your doppelganger body was normal size---its You who have shrunk!.  Then, a glance at your body reveals an even more horrifying fact; you are inhabiting the body of a doll!

"This is not turning into a good day" says Rizzit, looking at his dog features "Anyone got any ideas?"
Sparhawk speaks, he looks like a wooden policeman "It seemeth to me , when we do get our bodies back, we will be held accountable for anything they have done in our stead"
Coleridge paces around his cage and gazes out taking everything in “I have a feeling you are probably right Spar, and there seems little we can do at present to prevent things from happening”
Sparhawk nods "We can hope someone realizes Poacher is unusually polite and thus thinks something is afoot…I doubt an imposter will be as foul mouthed as our companion here"
Coleridge taps himself to see what he is made of.  Wood and String he deduces.
“If we could find a way to get these cages open we could probably fall to the floor without fear of harm in this form or use our strings to lower ourselves, for all the good it would do us” he says.
Sparhawk grabs the bars of his cage in an attempt to bend them open; he is successful and bends the bars sufficiently to create an opening.  About 4 foot below is a table.
Coleridge attempts his bars but cannot summon the strength to shift them. “Nice one Spar” huffs Coleridge “But it seems even as a puppet my strength is no equal for yours”
"How do you casters fair....are you still with spells in this form?" Sparhawk inquires
“I cannot seem to vocalize properly in this form to instill my music with magic…. probably has something to do with the lack of vocal cords” replies Coleridge.
Rizzit nods "I feel unable to tap into my magical powers"
“I don’t know who is to blame, but Puppet or No, He's in a world of hurt!” grunts Feng as he fails to bend the bars on his cage.
Limara looks around her a while before commenting "it seems that i have lost my spells too...what the hells happened to us?" Limara catches a reflection of part of her face on the metal cage she’s examining "..and it looks like I’ve lost the ability to put my make up on too"  She grabs the bars of her cage and pulls with all her might.  She manages to bend the bars.
Poacher sits sullenly in his puppet form for a while. Then he suddenly stands up and pulls out the waistband of his puppet pants. The toyificated ranger lets out a shriek of anguish. "OH MY ING GOD THEY'VE TAKEN MY !!"
Limara sticks her head through the gap and looks down at the drop.." do you reckon i can drop to the table from here ?" she asks no one in particular.  She turns to Poacher "..i would worry more about having no  if i were you..."
Poacher growls "Right this takes the ing biscuit. Those ing Mattel, toys R us bastards are gonna ing pay. I am seriously gonna Kaplunk those s. I mean i'm gonna feed the bastards to hungry ing hippo's."
Limara nods "yup, i think my justice and your revenge are roughly the same outcome for these , these... ers...."
"Have you tried bending your cage bars yet Poacher ?" asks Limara.  Poacher grabs hold of the bars…He struggles pathetically but the bars fail to budge.
"What a load of rubbish." Says the ranger/ puppet hybrid in a worryingly "Mr Punch" manner.
"ohhh dearrr" replies Limara automatically.
Beltain remains quiet in his cage.  He also attempts to bend the bars on his cage but fails, he slumps to the floor..looking completely bewildered.
Rizzit says to Sparhawk "You should be able to drop down Spar, not like we can bruise is it, and gravity wont treat us so badly"
Sparawk squeezes thru the opening in the bars, and lowers himself so he is dangling beneath his cage, then drops to the table below.
Rizzit calls down "need to find the keys then get something to put on the table to climb up onto"
Rizzit suddenly has an idea.  He starts swinging his cage, attempting to bash into Poacher’s cage. "Gonna smash you good Mr Punch" he laughs.  It bashes into Poachers cage..as it hits, the clasp at the top of the cage, holding it onto its supporting chain, breaks...Rizzits cage crashes onto the table below.  Rizzit takes no damage from the fall, and the cage has broken open.  
Sparhawk stands up "Ello Ello Ello" he then shakes his head wondering where that came from.
"Thats the way you do it" says Rizzit, climbing out of the broken cage.
Coleridge makes wild hand gestures trying to indicate he will attempt the same as Rizzit... he then recalls he is able to speak and calls down "look out below i'm going to attempt swinging my cage like Rizzit.”
Coleridge swings his cage from side to side, building up momentum....The clasp at the top breaks and the cage falls crashing down to the table below..
The cage breaks open on the table..Coleridge takes (1) damage from the fall.  Coleridge climbs free from the wrecked cage onto the tabletop.
“It seemeth to be raining puppets" comments Sparhawk.
 Poacher looks to the two cages that have fallen. He then glances to the door where is body has just left. "Those bastards are getting away with my ing ."
Poacher's face takes on a steely, yet still very ugly determination. He swings the cage too and fro, hoping to break the catch.
Feng also suddenly catches on..he starts swinging his cage.
Both crash down onto the table below.  Poacher takes (7) damage from the fall and Feng takes (2).
On the table is glue, string, and various puppet parts.  They seem to be in a Toyshop.
The party take in their surroundings.
"Perhaps we can use it to heal, instead of a cure light wounds?" says Poacher, looking at the stuff on the table.
Rizzit looks over at Poacher "Wow this puppet thing has done you good Poacher, that was actually a good idea"
" off you idiot. It was a ing joke. I was going to go on to add that at least then we'll have a healing option. Coz our ing clerics are crap. Kekekeke."
Rizzit chuckles
Rizzit says "Well I think 'repairing' ourselves could be an option, carve yourself a  as well"
"Hey.. good idea.” Replies Poacher “I could carve myself a huge throbbing ... Limara could drill herself a minge... Hold on.. i don't think there's a Drill bit wide enough here... You'd need a mining drill or something.. Kekeke"
Rizzit ties some of the string around a hammer on the table.  He ties one end around his waist and the party lowers him to the floor.
As Rizzit begins to move across the Floor of the toyshop he hears a noise.  Out of one of the cabinets comes a Spinning Top, spinning angrily toward Rizzit.
“Getting killed by a childs toy is gonna suck” he says.
Coleridge executes a little pirouette and retrieves a glue pot from the table.  He smiles woodenly (he has little choice at the moment) and attempts to throw the pot at the spinning top.  The small pot of glue arcs high in the air and hits the Spinning Top, exploding on impact.  Glue pours over the top.
Coleridge clasps his hands together expansively and bows
"Great. Now we have a sticky monster." Comments Poacher.
Rizzit watches the Spinning Top still advance toward him “Now I can get stuck to it as well as bashed"
Coleridge place his hands on his belly and then shakes them up and down in a fashion meant to simulate someone laughing at something humorous.
Feng clasps his head in his hands and rocks gently whilst standing... suddenly he stops. “Has anyone seen any o' them shivs or needles that them lil' bastards attacked us with? I guess we'll need 'em if we are to get back into our own bodies again.
Rizzit runs under the table, away from the Spinning Top, under the table are several boxes that he has to negotiate.
Sparhawk attempts to push the chisel that lies on the table, to the edge of the table. "Mayhap we can drop things onto it when it gets closer to us"
Feng and Poacher begin climbing down the string to the floor below.
Poacher says "In the absence of a needle i guess I’m gonna try and grapple the ing spinning top. Unless one of you ers can find some weapons."
Feng makes an esoteric gesture to the Spinning Top, marred only by the lack of a middle digit.
The Spinning Top stops spinning.. The glue hardening.  It topples over, lying still.
Limara looks through the book on the table.  It contains schematics for various puppets.
Limara looks puzzled, "weird dream" she mumbles.
Beltain suddenly comes to his senses in the cage.  He looks down below and see’s his comrades.  He begins to swing the cage.  Sure enough the clasp breaks and he falls to the table below.  His cage breaking open on impact.
"Am i dreaming?..." Limara blinks and mutters "wake up, wake up" to herself as she see’s the puppet Beltain emerge from his cage.
Limara becomes more alarmed by the second. It is starting to dawn on her that she IS conscious and for some unknown reason she IS actually a puppet, or at least trapped in a puppet. "Think, think... you went to bed and fell asleep with Beltain...Then you wake in a cage inside a very ugly marionette doll..." she muses to herself, running through events as logically as her somewhat simpler mind will allow " ...must have been attacked in my sleep...how long has past?   The rest of the group, how did they get here? they went out..." She shouts to the party "What the hell happened when you lot went out last night?...Me n Bel have been bought here from our bed, how did you lot get here, what’s going on?"
Rizzit replies "We got attacked in the theatre by puppets and knocked unconscious, then woke up here like you did"
"What the fu..pardon me, please go on. Puppets? Tell me more...." says Limara.
"That’s all there is to tell" replies the dog puppet that is Rizzit.  He continues “We need to find a way to get ourselves back into our own bodies, I dread to think what the puppet master is having us do in town or what harm is befalling our bodies"
Limara continues to ask questions “Who or what was in charge of the puppets?..who is the puppet master"
Coleridge begins to gesture at Limara then shakes his head and begins to talk instead
”The puppet master and the toy maker are one in the same.. guiseppe, gepetto or summat like that... there was just him at the theater the other person Rizzit referred to was his "special" puppet”.
Beltain wanders around the tabletop trying to orient himself and examining each of the items.  He turns all the pages in the book hoping to see a scrap of additional paper that may give him a clue as to his plight.  He even goes as far as to look down the books spine...
Poacher speaks "Ok. Our first ing priority is to find some of those needle weapons. Come on you bunch of numbskulls... Lets get searching before a ing animated axe leaps off the ing walls and starts to chop us up. " Briefly Poacher looks down at his body and notices something. "Oh ing hell. I've got ing woodworm. Bastards!"
Poacher grabs on of the tins on the floor and pushes it over to a cupboard. He then gets on the tin and reaches for the handle and tries to open the cupboard to look in side. "Pick an area and get ing searching." he shouts to the others. "Why to i keep getting the ing urge to feed sausages to a ing crocodile?" he mutters to himself.  Poacher manages to open the cabinet he is near.  It contains paper, cardboard, paintbrushes, screws, wooden pegs, tarpaper, and whetstone.
Rizzit pushes a box over to a set of shelves and starts hunting around on them for anything he can use as a weapon.  Rizzit searches the shelves, he finds: Fine cuts of various woods, jars of paint, scraps of cloth, bars of soap, lumps of clay, pieces of chalk, balls of string, and various puppet parts.  Also on this shelf Rizzit finds 8 small knives...these look similar to the ones the carrionettes were carrying.
Coleridge moves over and searches the shelves nearer the door for anything of use.  He finds a small key, it looks like it would open the cages the party were originally trapped in.
"Good work Rizzit.” Says Poacher “Hand the ing weapons out and lets go kick arse. I reckon there will be some ing magical device or monster that facilitates the swapping of our bodies and we won't be able to go back till it or him are dead."
Coleridge with the shelf area near the door searched moves over to an area as yet unsearched and again begins to thoroughly search.
Sparhawk speaks "I have but one concern neighbours, we must not mortally injure our own bodies lest we be stuck in these wooden shells fore'er"
“Only one concern?  Mine are enough to fill a book, however we must find a way to protect ourselves and, if possible, repair any damage we may suffer.”
Beltain looks around on the table to see if any of the items or the wrecked cages might be of use.  He then examines his damage.  By using string and glue, and consulting the book on the table, Beltain recons damage could be healed to their doll bodies.
Beltain then breaks apart one of the cages and begins to make a makeshift grappling hook.
Sparhawk speaks out loud "We will also need to start looking for a way of escaping this place neighbours, we do not know how long we will be left alone, nay we do not even know if we are still within the town"
Rizzit hands out the small straight Razors to everyone, everyone except Beltain who is still on the table.
Feng Smiles woodenly
Limara descends from the table, whilst Beltain is working away making the grappling hook..  Limara goes to check out a Dolls House in the shop window, she walks past the front door to the shop.  Its handle is out of reach and it appears to have a lock.
Feng & Sparhawk proceed to different Cabinets to search them.  
Just before she enters the Dolls House a Dart flies toward Limara from the cabinet Sparhawk is approaching.  The dart misses her and embeds in the side of the dolls house.
Just then Sparhawk notices a Teddy Bear moving in the cabinet in front of him...Also a Kite on the wall seems to be moving.  Feng notices a ball on the shelf infront of him, roll out toward him.


----------



## tariff

*TOYSHOP ATTACK!*

Beltain calls to the others to watch out for the moving items and scans the room from his vantage point to see if there are any other items moving
”What is wrong with this soddin' place - everything is out for our...whateverit is we have.” Snorts Feng “...An I'm not sure that Gruumsh would actually welcome a puppet servant in the afterlife - someone has to pay, bigstyle for what has gone on here.”
Poacher says "We need to find a ing way of reversing this ing body swap process. Now we have weapons those needles are our next priority. That and fist ing big ted over there.”
Sparhawk moves to attack the animated Teddy Bear.  He lunges with his razor but misses.  Sparhawk shakes his head in wonder "What would my old preceptor say, I am a trained knight fighting an teddy bear??"
Beltain calls from the table “I think that your preceptor would understand why you are fighting it, strange though it may be, but he would not understand you missing the bloody thing!”  Funny, he thinks to himself, I can still smell Poacher's fragrance from here, it must be my imagination - mustn't it?
The Kite flies across the room
Poacher says out loud as he runs toward the animated toys "It's a good job i've got 'Eagle Eyes'. Though I’m worried my rubber thumbs will be the first thing to fall off, then i won't be able to use my ing weapon."
Coleridge also runs toward the animated toys.
Feng attacks the ball but misses.  The ball bounces at Feng, hitting him in the chest for (1) damage.
"Do you suppose we may get out bodies back simply by removing the pins from the necks of our real bodies?" says Rizzit out loud.
"Oooh. Never thought of that. Good ing idea though. .. Eh.. You're still a . Don't think i'm being nice. Kekekeke." Replies Poacher.
Rizzit retorts "Maybe if Poacher jumped on the fire we could see if the destruction of his puppet forced him back into his old body"
Beltain moves over to the string ready to descend to the floor.  Then he relaxes and adopts a Zen posture to consider the essence of his substance.  His brain follows the annular rings and the subtle constituents of his body.   Ommmmmm.
The Teddy Bear ambles toward Sparhawk, hitting him twice for (2) damage.
Meanwhile inside the Dolls House Limara has a look around.  On the bottom floor she finds Dolls House furniture and a normal size biscuit that has been placed there for some reason.  She moves upstairs.  She shouts to the rest of the party in the shop "..more sweets" she exclaims "normal size, not toy size. Wonder what there in here for..  Theres no one in here ... ill come and help you lot and search it afterwards"
“The sweets may be a lure - follow them to the spiders web....” replies Beltain from the tabletop.
Sparhawk attacks the Teddy Bear again, but again misses his furry adversary.
The Kite flies over..it stops and hovers above Beltain.
Poacher continues to run across the shop floor to help his fellow Puppets.  As does Coleridge.
Another Dart shoots out of the shelf behind the teddy bear.  It hits Coleridge for (2) damage.
"What the  is up with Beltain?” says Poacher “He's behaving all weird. Mind you, he's being less of a twat. May be he's emerged from the oppression of his masculinity that being in coitus with Limara has left him with. Maybe he has reached a holy epiphany which give him wisdom beyond the physical world and the knowledge of the very gods that hey seeks to emulate?"
He continues, "Maybe he has been enraptured with a holy fire that will lead him to purify the world of sin and hardship?"
He concludes "Narr.. Stop being a  Bel and help us twat these ers."
Rizzit rolls his wooden eyes "We seem to be getting our arses kicked by a load of toys, what we gonna do if the kids turn up"
Feng tries to co-ordinate his wooden limbs - a very inadequate replacement for his usual mighty thews..  He strikes out with his razor and pierces the ball for (3) damage.
”Take that you bouncing twat!”
"Well done Feng, you achieved something so far I have not been able to" says Sparhawk.
Feng inclines his head  “The secret is, to step over your own strings!”
Sparhawk sighs "This weapon doth not feel right in my hands.....nay my hands do not feel right"
Poacher spits "Perhaps the weapon doesn't feel right in your hands Sparhawk, because you're not using it to stab one of your friends in the back you disloyal ."
The ball bounces at Rizzit, but misses.
Beltain begins to climb down the rope, the kite hovers above him..
Limara storms downstairs and out of the building as fast as her puppet prison of a body will allow.  She emerges from the dolls house.  As she does, another dart flies off the shelf at her.  It hits her for (4) damage.
The teddy bear yet again strikes twice at Sparhawk, but fails to connect.
Rizzit lunges at the ball.  He swings the razor wide of the mark nearly giving Feng a trim. "Feng has hit the ball" he yells.
Sparhawk again lunges at the teddy bear.  This time he hits and causes (2) damage.. Stuffing starts spilling onto the floor from the teddy bear.
The kite attempts to ram Beltain off of the string he is holding onto, it misses.
Poacher attacks the ball with his razer.  He hits for (1) damage. ! I only nicked it. You'd have thought i'd have been better at attacking balls. I've had a little practice. Kekekekekeke."
“Nice hit” shouts down Beltain.
"When i ing need complements about my ing performance from the ing Holy  of Antioch i'll ing ask for the, Just concentrate on killing your ing kite Dalai Dan." Spits back the puppet ranger.
Limara shakes her head “This is ridiculous.... this isn't the realworld...it make believe!!"
Beltain shouts back “This IS the real world until we can make it NOT SO.  We are fighting for our very existence - believe it!”  He then shouts back to Poacher  “Dalai Dan - that has a nice ring to it - why thank you Poacher - you do have a softer side!”
Coleridge tilts his head to one side quizzically and grins woodenly at the giant teddy before him.. he then lashes out wickedly with his razor.  The puppet bard hits for (3) damage…more stuffing falls onto the floor.
Coleridge claps his hands appreciatively then sidesteps in a bouncing fashion to the side of the teddy.
Feng strikes the ball with his razor.  He pierces it for (1) damage.  The ball deflates.
“What a let down!” Feng Grins in Triumph.
Sparhawk is hit twice by the teddy bear for (3) damage.
Rizzit moves to the teddy bear and attacks…he misses.
Sparhawk slashes back at the Teddy Bear with his straight Razor, he hits and the bear crumples to the floor, the rest of its stuffing spilling out on the floor.
The Kite rams Beltain as he climbs down the string.  It hurts him badly (7).  But Beltain remains holding on to the string.
Sparhawk shouts "These enemies are causing us much trouble, mayhap we should leave this place as soon as the kite is vanquished"
"What about checking upstairs" shouts Rizzit.
Limara shouts as she runs toward Beltain "Smashing the kite up is the next item on the agenda. After that we should vote on whether we chase after our bodies or explore this place more. I think that Poacher has a valid point about finding the sleeping dart needle thingies... we might well need our bodies unconscious to take back control of them........hang on Bel honey, im on my way.."
Feng nods “Yep, we need to find the needles before we leave this place. I don't plan to spend the rest of eternity as a lump o' wood.”
"The plan has merit, the said needles may indeed be the key to restoring us to our former selves" says Sparhawk.
Poacher runs toward the back door "I say we check the back door. I reckon it leads to up or down stairs."
Limara shouts up to Beltain as she reaches the table "Bel... let go of the rope and drop to the floor. Spar jumped from there and took no damage, you'll be ok from there ..We could all try n grapple it when it attacks, once we have it on the floor we can destroy it easily."
"OK, im dropping to the floor" says Beltain, trusting in Limara's good judgment.  He lets go of the string and falls to the floor safely.  He looks above at the kite and then runs under the table.  Limara joins him under the table.  There are a few boxes pled up here. The kite will have difficulty attacking them there. "Bel, keep under cover until the rest get here ... then you can get a razor from Rizzit." She says.
Limara shouts to the group.."Whats the plan.. are we all gonna try and grapple it or are we just gonna try n hit it when it sweeps down on someone?"
Rizzit also runs towards the table.
Feng puts his head down and runs as fast as he can towards the table also. “Do we think these are animated by some Wizard (Spit!) or possessed by some spirit? It will matter if I am to attempt this. Lim, Belt, any Opinions?” he says as he reaches Beltain and Limara.
Sparhawk runs towards the table to try to aid with the kite
The Kite flies across the room...Hovering 5ft over Poacher and Sparhawk..
Sparhawk looks at the kite, then at Poacher...he raises an eyebrow and calmly says "You realize your dog is probably going to eat you like this?"
“Anyone fancy making a kinda Voluge with a stick, a razor and some string? I might give us some reach on this kite - but I intend to Grapple it should it come within reach, so....” offers Feng.  No-one replies.
Beltain says “I think that the toymaker managed to animate the toys, maybe by accident.  Figlio is special and may control the others in some way or have special powers but that the rest are fairly mindless.  Perhaps some basic survival drives and like undead a hatred/jealousy of humankind.  I suspect that killing the toymaker will disrupt the "spell" but this is JUST A GUESS." He continues “Just wanted to say feng" Beltain stumbles on, "I am honored to have you in the party, your heroism in the face of danger (some would say foolhardy) is a lesson to us all".  Beltain turns away embarrassed by this show of emotion.
"Good idea. Hide under the table till the er comes within reach. Then jump on the bastard." Poacher runs and joins the others under the table.
Rizzit says "Maybe Figilio is somehow possesed by an evil spirit and in fact controls the toymaker and makes him do all this"
"Or maybe he's just a ?" chips in Poacher.
Limara nods "..both sound viable options right now."
”In either case he has to die - but after we get our bodies back!” says Beltain.
Coleridge makes a dash back across toward the shelf he previously searched
“I think i saw something which may be of some use over here” he calls to the others as he makes his dash.
"The sooner we get out of this , the better" Beltain tells Limara, "There is something very wrong about this place, Princess" he adds, smiling at her
Beltain looks around to see if any of the darts humming out of the shelves, walls, doll's house etc. have come to rest on the floor unharmed.  If they have they might make a good missile weapon against the kite.  If only, he thinks, I could reach the top shelf of that toycase to the south and grab the catapult.
Poacher glances over to Beltain, suddenly he realizes that the Consecrated Clodhopper is having an internal monolog. What a wanker. Thinks the Ranger. Only Twats have internal Monologs, he muses, only right ing nob-ends.
Limara, Feng, Rizzit, Beltain and Poacher huddle under the table.  Coleridge runs toward one of the shelves and Sparhawk continues to run toward the table with the kite hot on his heels. 
“I say we try and grapple it when it gets near” says Feng.
Limara nods "Feng, when you make your move i will back you up, if you succeed i will grab it too. If you fail, i will try n slice it instead"
“Game on, Princess!” replies Feng.
Beltain shouts “Come over here Spar - force the thing to follow you - then we can jump it!”
Poacher laughs at Limara "You'll ing back him up? That'll be the ing day you ing useless ing slut. You're about as supportive as a ing dose of ing syphilis you ing , Sparhawk, who's a ing traitorous  could do better. And he'd stab me in the ing back as soon as look at me."
Feng smiles woodenly “Poach me ole fruit - I'd never stab ya in the back - I'd want to see your eyes and feel the last breath on me face as the blade went in….BECAUSE I AM FENG!”
Beltain goes to give Limara's hand a squeeze but realizes that it just isn't the same if you are made of wood. His face is a wooden mask... He looks at Poacher “You just have to admit that the smell from your new form is a distinct improvement.”
Limara looks over at Poacher.."..you are a sad and wretched creature, all you do is belittle or insult your own comrades. Why do you hang around with us if we are all so disappointing or useless? "
Sparhawk moves under the table hoping to draw the kite with him. "Poacher I have no intention of stabbing you at all, In fact the less I have to do with you the better neighbour"
The Kite moves across the room, hovering over Coleridge.
Poacher spits back at the others "I belittle and insult you because you are a bunch of useless ing s who couldn't find their arse with both hands and an atlas. I hang around with you because i once ing thought that there was the ing vaguest chance of making a profit out of this debacle. And anyway, it's all academic now coz we're stuck together in puppet purgatory. And as for you Spar you righteous  hole, it make no change when you're having nothing to do with me. You never ing have you turncoat . Not even when i stood by you and healered your ing stupid spavined nag. Or when i ing backed you up with healing in a ing fight when even the useless ing s we call clerics couldn't heal you? All you ing do is stand by and let these shower of s attack me and you raise not a ing finger. Well ing you you turncoat ing! You you AND the horse you rode in on."  The ranger puppet the runs out from under the table toward the fire place.
Coleridge continues to run determinedly towards the shelves in the strange lolloping gate of marionettes everywhere.  The kite hovers menacingly above him.  Suddenly it drops and rams Coleridge for (6) damage.
Poacher suddenly shouts from near the fireplace. "You're all a bunch of s. Die you motherers!" The puppet that is Poacher picks up a poker and carries it to the fire.  He sticks the poker into the base of the fire, The Deeply disturbed Ranger then heaves on the lever and flicks burning matter out of the fire. "DIE PIGGY PIGGY DIE!!!!"
Beltain shouts to Coleridge “Back here Cole - or perhaps we could join you half-way?   Someone do something about Poacher!”
Sparhawk states flatly "We musts help Coleridge...I think Poacher is beyond any help we can give him"
Feng nods “I agree - First we help Cole, then I'll see to Poacher.  Cole Run to Us - I'll meet ya.”  Feng runs from under the table toward Coleridge.
"I'm right behind you Feng" adds Beltain, following.
"Maybe we should capture the kite and question it" muses Rizzit.
"Do you speak 'kite' then?" asks Limara.
" if that helps" states Rizzit.
Coleridge turns and runs towards his companions... his veneer severely cracked from the battering of the kite he leaves a trail of flecked paint and splinters in his wake.
He shouts back to the others “Theres a sling shot up on that shelf i was hoping to use it to fire marbles or something at the kite, but any more battering from that thing and i think i would have split along my grain”
Feng winces “You've got to look after your wood, man.”
Sparhawk moves next to Feng shielding Coleridge, he holds his razor readied "You hold it, I will hit it neighbours" he says with the steeliest wooden look he can muster.
The kite flys toward the party and swoops down to attack.  Feng attempts to grab hold of it, but he misses.  Limara manages to hit it with her razor as it swoops down and damages it for (1).  The kite rams into Feng causing him (4) damage.
Feng attempts to go into a rage….he is unable to.. “This damned cold blooded body cannot rage!”
Rizzit strikes out at the kite but misses.
Poacher turns from the fire and runs in his crazy, puppet gate across the room. Giggling gleefully like a maniacally motivated manikin.
Limara says "Poacher has lost it ... he's a firestarter,    twisted firestarter."
She sways to imaginary music...
"OI POACHER....." she shouts. "You’re the trouble starter, punking instigator…. You’re the fear addicted, danger illustrated…. you’re a firestarter, twisted firestarter,… you're the firestarter, twisted firestarter…. I'm the bitch you hated, filth infatuated…. Yeah, I'm the pain you tasted, fell intoxicated… you’re a firestarter, twisted firestarter,… you're the firestarter, twisted firestarter…. You’re the self-inflicted, punk detonator…. But who’s the one invented, twisted animator…. You’re a firestarter, twisted firestarter,… you're the firestarter, twisted firestarter…. starter... starter... starter... "
Limara looks round to Coleridge..." what do ya think ?"
Beltain looks at Limara and wonders if its all got too much for her.
Limara mouths "wake me up..please" but no one can see it.
Coleridge lollops around to get to a better vantage point to strike at the kite.  Coleridge bows lazily to the kite then lashes out wickedly with the razor. He misses clumsily with the awkward tool in his wooden grasp.
Beltain also misses.
“Good effort folks - we'll down this sucker this time.” Says Feng.
Sparhawk strikes, but misses.  He sighs "I hope your aim is better than mine Feng"
Beltain looks at Feng expectantly, waiting for the barbarian warrior to launch himself at their foe. Beltain then gives Limara a reassuring pat on the bottom but is embarrassed at the knock of wood on wood.  This is a nightmare – please let it be a nightmare – he thinks.
Poacher begins to sing a frenzied song as he runs away from the small fire he has caused..
"WATCH OUT!...."
"YOU MIGHT GET WHAT YOU'RE AFTER!!!"
"COOL BABIES..."
"STRANGE BUT NOT A STRANGER!"
"I'M AN... ORDINARY GUY!"
"BURNING DOWN THE HOUSE!"
"KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKE."
Feng strikes at the kite, but fails to hit.  “Slippery sucker!” he looks over to Poacher “in Mad bastard threw me off me stroke.”
Limara tries to attack the kite, but also misses. "Curse this gloss varnish..cant get a good grip on this blade"
The kite flys up in the air, obviously about to ram again...as it moves the party puppets take their chance to strike!..
Sparhawk, Limara and Beltain all manage to hit as the kite flys up..  It falls back to the floor…a crumpled mess.   With all the animated toys seemingly dispatched, if they could, the party would, breath a sigh of relief!.
The small fire Poacher started...burns out..
"Methinks we should check up the stairs, mayhap we will find some answers there neighbours" Sparhawk states as he heads to the foot of the staircase
Coleridge moves back over to the shelves towards which he was previously headed.. Once there he begins to slowly climb up to retrieve the slingshot and assesses its potential use as a ranged weapon in his current form.  He deduces that it would need two of them to hold and one person to pull back, if they were to attempt to use it as a weapon.
Rizzit also moves over to the stairs and climbs up them.
".” Says Poacher, seeing his fire die out “Maybe setting a fire upstairs might work."
Poacher looks at the coat hanging on a peg on the wall.  He jumps up and yanks on it.  It falls to the floor. He deduces it must be Guiseppes coat that he wears whilst working on puppets.  Poacher searches the pockets.  All he finds is a sheet of sandpaper and some chalk.  He looks at the backdoor.  It has a handle that is out of reach and it appears to have a lock.
Sparhawk watches the party for a moment then also starts to climb the stairs
Feng vindictively punctures the helpless ball before climbing the stairs after Rizzit.
“Nice work people. I'll volunteer to hold the slingshot with someone else, if someone fancies their luck with the whole shooting idea?”
 Limara follows Beltain over to the bottom of the stairs and climbs them with him.
"We could trap the stairs by putting the roller skates on the steps about half way up...if we are chased by a human we could lure them back down onto it.."
Beltain replies “We need to get out of here and into the town.  I'm worried about the amount of damage these constructs could do to my body in a short length of time and to yours too”
Poacher finally gives up the ghost of independent action and runs over to and climbs the stairs with the others.
Coleridge calls out "Hey wait up...and anyone fancy giving me a hand carrying some of this stuff or should i leave it?"
Coleridge slowly makes his way over and up the stairs after the others balancing as much as he can on his little wooden arms
“OK Cole, I'll give you a hand with the slingshot” says Feng.


----------



## tariff

*UPSTAIRS*
The party emerges upstairs.  There are several rooms, divided by beaded curtains.
Poacher runs up to the purple beaded curtain and looks through. He chitters crazily while doing so.
Rizzit goes to look through another of the beaded curtains.  It appears to be a storeroom.
Poacher looks into what appears to be a bedroom.  On the bed lies a cat.  It seems Poachers chattering has awoke him..
Beltain turns to Limara. "Don't worry Princess, this is just a dream, although if its yours, mine or some mad gods, I really don't know.  But we still have to think our way out of this, because if we don't we may not wake up"
Feng nods “I reckon Belt is right - the gods are toying with us.”


*GATTO, A DIARY, A SCROLL & A RING*
Beltain looks in the room and spots the beaded curtains dividing the rooms. He says to Limara “Those bead curtains - couldn't we cut them and use the glass balls as ammo?”
Limara nods "..good thinking Bel honey..."
Sparhawk moves towards the curtains when he hears the cat hiss at Poacher
The cat jumps off the bed and claws at Poacher through the beaded curtain, luckily the beads impede the creature’s attack and it misses the puppet Poacher.
Limara turns to Coleridge and Feng “You move the catapult, and i'll load and fire.”  She laughs "ok boys...which pussy is the target ??”
Beltain moves behind Limara, Razor at the ready.
Rizzit saunters woodenly over towards Poacher.
Limara turns to Beltain "bel, you are a love.... can you guard us 'Catapelters' with your blade, we're gonna be easy targets.."
Feng shouts to Poacher “C'mon Poach - Run this way ya puppet!”
Poacher heeds Feng’s advice and runs up the corridor, Feng & Coleridge are still maneuvering the Slingshot round the corner.
Rizzit watches Poacher run “You ing coward Poacher, every time i go to help you, you just run away and leave me in trouble, this is the last time”  He looks back to the beaded curtains..the cat eyes him, a little dog puppet, then emits a hiss.
Sparhawk moves into position next to Rizzit, hoping to draw the cat out so the slingshot will have a clear shot at it when it is positioned.
The cat leaps through the beaded curtain and attacks Rizzit.  Rizzit dexterously avoids the cat’s attack.  Around the cats neck is a pendant with the words “Gatto”.
Rizzit turns to the policeman puppet standing next to him “Thanks Spar, nice to know someone here has the balls to stay put in a fight.”  Rizzit strikes out at the cat with his razor, but misses. “Well what a surprise.” He states woodenly.
Poacher turns round and see’s Gatto the cat attacking Rizzit and Sparhawk.  He mutters “” and runs back to aid them.
Feng and Coleridge continue to drag the Slingshot into position...Limara and Beltain follow behind..  They can hear the sounds of combat round the corner.
Sparhawk lunges at Gatto with his razor, the cat avoids the blow.
Gatto again claws twice at Rizzit and also attempts to bite, but once again Rizzit manages to avoid all the attacks “BUTTERPAWS” he shouts.
Sparhawk looks up the corridor and notices Feng and Coleridge just appearing round the corner with the Slingshot.  He shouts back at them "Aim for the cat neighbours, try to avoid me please"
“I am immortal, tremble pussy” taunts Rizzit.
Rizzit stabs at Gatto again with his razor, this time he hits good, the small blade penetrating deep in the cats belly.
"Nicely done neighbour" says Sparhawk.
“Thanks Spar, from you that is truly a compliment”
“Well done Spot!….Um I mean Rizzit” shouts Beltain from the end of the corridor.
Poacher runs to the fight and attacks Gatto.  The puppet ranger slices the cat.  Gatto slumps to the floor, still breathing, but bleeding heavily.
Sparhawk looks at the unconscious cat "Very well done all, mayhap one day i can hit in this form" Sparhawk sighs.
The party searches upstairs.  There is a bedroom area, a storeroom, and another small room containing a bookcase.  
Poacher enters the bedroom area.  There is a table.  He climbs up on to a chair and then hops over.  On the table is a book and a key ring with two keys. The book appears to be a diary.
“Read it out” shouts Feng.  Poacher obliges.

I have created a son! It does not matter that he is made of wood, cloth, and paint; he is my son.  I have named him Figlio.  He is not like other marionettes.  He can walk and talk on his own.  I am so proud!

Figlio begged me to make him some friends.  How could I refuse him? Strangely, they are not like him.  They move and talk, but they are flat and emotionless, like dolls and not children.  Figlio seemed disappointed at first, but he will get over it, im sure.  He’s such a good little boy.

Figlio was hurt badly today.  Two dogs tore him in half.  I used some glue and string and was able to fix him up just like new.  I have told him to be careful around the fireplace, though.  If he becomes too badly burned, I would not be able to repair him.  I suspect that fire is the only thing that can really harm my little boy.

I have discovered a horrible secret.  The friends of Figlio are all bad boys.  They stole silver needles from the silversmith.  They stick people with the needles and they go unconscious.  Figlio and his friends wrestled me to the ground and used the needles on me.  I didn’t mind.  Young boys need to roughhouse with their father.  They would never really hurt me.  Figlio even stuck a needle into my neck.  Then he got really mad and said “Why can I not control you” Oh, that prankster! He is truly my pride and joy.

Figlio has been a bad boy.  He captured a grown up and put his mind into the body of one of his wooden boys.  How naughty! Figlio says that the  only way the man can escape is to drive a silver needle into the neck of his true body.  Then they will trade minds again.  I sent him to bed early for being so bad.

I am worried about Figlio.  He isn’t happy very often.  Tonight at the show he told his boys to capture all of the adults at the theater.  Figlio says its really better this way.  We can take much better care of the children than their parents could.  He also changed his name  to Maligno, declaring that he is now the ruler of Half-Hap.  Figlio says that, as ruler of Half-Hap, nobody can leave unless they kill him first.  That boy has such imagination!.  He wants me to call him Maligno, but he will always be my Figlio.  We had to leave the theater quickly, there was some adventurers there.  Figlio says he has to capture these bad men.  I wish he wouldn’t play sheriffs and thieves so often.  I hope these bad men don’t hurt my little boy.

Sparhawk searches the backroom.  In the huge bookcase he finds a old scroll.  It looks out of place in the books on the shelves.  He opens it and reads.

These signs were foreseen by Hyskosa, a Vistani most gifted with The Sight.  Spread word of
these wherever you travel.  Only the truehearted can stop the fall of the night of evil.

_“In house of Daegon the sorcerer born,
Through life, unlife, unliving shall scorn._
_
“The lifeless child of stern mother found
Heralds a time, night of evil unbound._

_“Seventh time the son of sons doth rise
To send the knave to an eternity of cries._

_“The light of the sky shining over the dead
Shall gutter and fail, turning all to red._

_“The bodiless journey to time before,
Where happiness to hate makes land of lore._

_“Inajira will his fortunes reverse,
And all shall live with dreaded curse.”_


Rizzit searches the storeroom.  He finds various household objects, there is a large chest here.  It is locked.
Beltain gives Limara a quick hug.  “Throw the keys down…Rizzit may need them” he shouts up to Poacher.  Poacher throws the keyring down to Beltain.
The smaller of the keys does indeed fit the lock on the trunk in the storeroom.  The puppet party all assist in opening the lid of the trunk.  
Rizzit rummages through the contents. 

Inside is:  _Various items of clothing, a small leather bag containing 300gp, and a Platinum ring set with a large diamond, surrounded by a circle of smaller sapphires and rubies..._

Coleridge looks at the ring.  It seems to have runes inscribed "hmm does anyone recognize the runes inside the ring?"
The puppet Coleridge continues to speak “It sounds by the content of Guiseppe's diary that our assumptions about the silver needles were correct, now we just need to find those needles so we can get our bodies back”  He pauses a moment “And i wonder why Maligno was unable to control the puppeteer as the puppets seem to have been able to everyone else”
The party search the storeroom and find various mundane household items.  They find a small bag, rather large to them, and decide they can use it to transport the stuff found.
Beltain speaks up “Let's get on and try and find our bodies, I hate to think what kind of abuse those puppets may have put them to.”  He glances significantly at Limara, and would have raised an eyebrow - but, sadly, the wooden face doesn't allow this.
Sparhawk nods "I agree Beltain, we musts find our true bodies"
Limara quickly reads the diary and scroll..."We need to find the silver needles to get our bodies back first. If we haven't got the needles we cant get our bodies back"
”The diary and scroll explain about the transference?” asks Feng “We need to keep them as evidence, just in case the law around here want to charge us for whatever our bodies have got up to. And I agree - first find the needles, then back to our bodies, then to smite whoever is really responsible. I'd consider transferring Maligno into a body just so i can beat the crap outta him.”
Feng grabs hold of the slingshot “Lets go folks - the honorable artillery company will follow as quickly as we can.” He indicates to Coleridge to give him a hand.
Limara mumbles under her breath..."More Vistani visions, bloody time spies.....i see no mist ..., i was asleep..no.. no.. no....no way, no bastard way... " she stops abruptly, realizing that she is talking out loud.
She turns and replies to Feng "Good idea Feng, evidence is good...... its sounds like Guiseppe is completely mad in his diary, i dont know why Figlio cant control him, summoned creatures cant normally control their masters...But it seems that Guiseppe didn't summon anything as it he doesn't say he can use magic. He thinks its some sort of miracle of the gods that gave his puppet life. But as Guiseppe is good and his puppet is most certainly evil, it sounds more like a curse than a miracle..."
She concludes "I say Guiseppe is good, i mean was good... he is now completely La La, bonkers, insane.... "
Beltain interjects “Well, if he is mad we should try and save him - but only if we can do so without endangering ourselves.  After all it's his actions that have lead to the slaughter of parents in the town and goodness knows what else.”
Limara sighs "I have a feeling that Guiseppe isn't going to co-operate with us... guess we will have to play it by ear. "
Beltain nods Yep - We can't afford to be too nice...
Poacher jumps down from the table "Ok. Well this is a right ing debacle an' no ing mistake. So the demented old toymaker  has ing created a ing army of monsters puppets and they're taking over all the adults. ing fant-ing-tastic. Well guys. We need to ing show those wooden souled bastards what being human is all about. We need to find the silver ing needles and ing quick."
He grabs hold of the old scroll and reads it "And this ing Poem looks like some sort of prophecy. Lets analyze it, maybe it's got some ing answers in their?"
He reads out aloud 'The lifeless boy of stern mother found..." .. Lifeless boy... Puppet.. Stern mother found.. Wood is stern.. and you find it... That's Figlio. ' Heralds a time, night of evil unbound'... Ok Figlio being made s things up.. Well that's happened."
He looks up at the party "What about the next verse? ' Seventh time the son of sons doth rise...' The son of sons? Who's that?...'To send the knave to an eternity of cried'... Well i'm ed if i know what that means. Anyone? How about you Cole? You're supposed to be good at this ?"
The party bundle all the items found so far into their small sack.  Convinced that nothing else of importance will be found upstairs, the party goes back downstairs.
“Right guys any ideas about how we open the door?   Or do we try the window?” says Beltain .
Poacher holds the old scroll in his hands "Come on guys. We need to ing look at this ing poem thingy. What the  does it mean?"
Feng replies “If you want me to critique this in doggerel, someone is gonna have to read it to me - in toto. I can't read.” He says as if by way of explanation “I'm not a poof.”
He continues “Are the silver needles special silver needles, or would any do? If any would do, I vote we hustle over to the Silversmith and nick some, pronto. In the absence of any other plan, I vote for that right now.” He Pats the slingshot handle affectionately “I reckon we could go out of the window. At least we can open that with Mr. Singshot, here. The question is, before we go, do we booby trap the place to kill any of these twisted s when they return?. I know you say the toymaker is not responsible - but frankly I don't give a . Nobody makes Feng into a puppet without blood flowing? OK?”
Sparhawk shakes his head "Let us not waste time setting traps, justice can be decided upon whence we have been returned to our bodies, Neighbours keep that catapult at the ready, I shall endeavor to climb up and see what I can see from the window"
Sparhawk moves over to one of the display tables in the window of the toyshop and begins climbing.
Poacher cant believe the parties apathy "So you bunch of ing s are determined to completely ing ignore the prophecy? Well  the lot of you. "
“Sorry Poacher,” replies Rizzit “Its a natural defense mechanism, my brain just filters out anything that comes from your mouth, assuming its just gonna be *spam*”
"Well at ing least think about the ing poem you ."
“Can we do anything about it? do we really care?” asks the toy dog.
Poacher huffily trudges over to the tins of paint and examines them. Wondering if they are oil based paints.
Rizzit watches Poacher “Well, I see what you may be thinking, how do we burn that felatio fellow without getting burn ourselves.”
"Tie the er up and chuck 'im on the fire...." blurts out Limara. "And as for the prophecies, its Vistani visions... i doubt they're relevant to this current situation. "
“Whats a vistani?” asks Rizzit.
"The vistani are gypsies... and they practice the art of soothsaying, reading the future..." replies Limara.
“Come on let's find a way out of here” says Beltain “We need to find the silver needles before the puppets do awful things with the borrowed bodies - OUR bodies!!!” Beltain addresses the group "Setting traps is a bad idea - we may well have forgotten something that we need in this horrid place so we may have to return.  You hear that Poacher?  We may have to come back here if we want to free our bodies"
Coleridge tries to fathom the intricacies of the prophecies or to recollect if he has encountered anything like it in his travels before, but his head feels fogged in… ill equipped to the task... he bangs the side of his head in frustration only to produce a sad knocking sound.  “Sorry i can't seem to focus or think in this new form.. i agree we need to get out of here, and heading to the silversmith may not be a bad idea if that’s what they did themselves... as for setting traps i don't see any merit in that idea, what if its us.. well our bodies that come back first we'll only be damaging ourselves”  He looks up to the window “How looks it up there Spar?”
Sparhawk hauls himself up onto the table.  He then lowers down some string for the others to climb up.  He examines the windows. They are secured by knurled window locks.  He has trouble undoing the locks with his puppet hands but eventually he succeeds.  He pushes on the window frame and it opens outward.  He sticks his puppet head out of the window and looks around.  He sees the cobbled streets of Half-Hap.  It is dark....and quiet....he sees not a soul about.. 3ft below the window ledge is the street.  Sparhawk thinks it would be easy to drop down...and escape the toyshop..
Beltain heads over to Spars table and climbs up to join him at the window, "I think it's time to leave" he says "AND I really don't like the way Poacher's mind is working - I think he is about to do something very, very stupid.  Princess, can you get the rest of the up here?" he shouts down.  He cuts a length of string from one of the puppets on the shelf and dangles it over the edge "To pull the catapult up" he explains
Poacher moves the oil paint tin to one side then  looks around the tins of paint for any turpentine or white spirit. He then checks the rags to see if any are oily, separating those ones out. "Ok. Here's what i'm going to ing do. You s head out and find those ers.. But i reckon you should hide near the outside of this shop. Coz when i set the er alight and those s come running then you can ing get them. This ing baby is gonna ing burn. BURN BABY BURN!"
Rizzit snarls at Poacher "You ing idiot Poacher, we are not burning houses down in this town. The whole place could go up"
Sparhawk calls down from the table "Poacher I see no point in setting fires....even if people do come running we stand no chance in this form, and remember we are made of wood and that doth tend to burn easily neighbour" Sparhawk takes another look out the window "I have the window open neighbours, let us make good our escape and begin our search"
Feng Nods "I'm for getting out as soon as possible too - as for Poacher - he can do what he damn well likes - if it flushes the bastards back here, it's a good plan. I just want time to get to the silversmiths for the needles before we get ready for them scumbags"
"Me too, i want outta here..." says Limara, moving to the table.
All the party, except Poacher, exit the toyshop via the window.  The night air is cold, and all seems still.
Meanwhile..inside the Toyshop, Poacher finds some terps.  He determines he has everything he needs to start a fire..


----------



## tariff

*OUTSIDE*
Beltain takes Limara's hand and hurries away, "We must get to the Silversmiths before something terrible happens to our bodies" he says, adding under his breath "Not that they haven't already. The Silversmiths is in the next lane, by the far corner," he tells the others "Let's go Poacher can - I'm sure - look after himself"
Sparhawk lowers his voice to a near whisper "Let us take the path behind the theatre, there may be some evidence or clue near the stage door neighbours"
"Lead on Spar" SAYS Rizzit following behind.
Feng mutters “You know my motto guys? "In adversity, malice. In victory, revenge!.  Am I gonna get busy with the revenge thing, soon. And bad luck to the next in toymaker that crosses my path - it will be a sad day for him...and his in' cat.  I got a whole new use for a spinning top, thats all". Feng grumbles viciously.
Coleridge follows on behind aiding Feng in carrying the slingshot. "A good idea Spar, lets keep our eyes and ears open, things look deserted at the moment but that could change and any further information can only help us"
Sparhawk speaks “The silver needles are of upmost import, Howe'er it would seem to me that the puppet master and his puppets would have entered, and most likely , left the theatre via the stage door...which is oft located at the rear of the theatre. By taking this route we may find some clue or evidence that said puppet master or his toys left behind, that said this path also keeps us off the main streets and out of the way too"
He looks about "Mayhap now we are out of the toy shop , we can use our size to our advantage too, we are rather small and thus can be inconspicuous"
“We may also get needles from killing puppets with them, lead on Spar” says Rizzit.
"At the moment, I don't want to find the puppet master and our bodies" says Beltain, "Because if we do, there is little that can be done to rectify the situation.  Now when we have those silver needles, then we can start to turn the tables. And don't forget, friend Poacher is somewhere trying to screw it up for us.  If he starts a blaze and if it spreads to where are bodies are then we are in deep sh---" his voice trails off and he flashes a look at Limara "in deep trouble" he goes on.
They continue to proceed slowly down the street.
Sparhawk stops and raises his hand to signal a halt to the party "Keep your eyes open neighbours, methinks i saw some movement atop the buildings....but cannot be sure. Howe'er I feel we are being watched.” He eyes scan the rooftops “Let us continue with caution.....and keep our eyes open"  Sparhawk waves his hand forward.
Feng grips his side of the slingshot. "Get one ready, Lim - Anything that wants a piece of us is gonna get a free gift right down the kisser".
"I don't see anything" grumbles Beltain
"I so miss my magic" says Rizzit sadly
Coleridge scans the rooftops trying to make out anything Sparhawk may have seen "I don't see anything either Belt, maybe Spar's just a bit jumpy, but then again aren't we all in our current predicament
Coleridge moves forward keeping pace with Feng maintaining the slingshot in readiness should the need arise
The party continues slowly down the street, keeping a look out. In the distance they hear a cat screech, and dogs barking. Just then 3 dogs come into view a little distance down the street.  One of the dogs is a pitbull... Bullseye.   The dogs growl, baring their teeth.  They begin to run toward the puppet party.


*DOG ATTACK*
Limara pulls back on the elastic of the Slingshot.  Marble in place... Feng and Coleridge use all their strength to hold the Slingshot upright and keep it steady. 
Sparhawk sighs "Great ...If Poacher hath not caused us enough trouble...now his dog is going to eat us!"
“I would be more like justice if he swallowed Poacher.” Says Beltain.
Rizzit yabbers “We are small and not skilled with these weapons, the Kobold way of battle is to swarm an opponent and attack from all sides."
Feng snorts “Who gives a kobold's chuff how the kobolds fight? I can't remember the last great empire forged by those mighty adversaries!” Feng watches the dogs approach. “If it looks like they’re too tough - dogs can't climb, but we can!”
The white dog with black spots moves forward, cautiously at first..like it doesn’t quite know what to make of the puppets..he bares his teeth and snarls..
The collie dog runs straight at the party, attacking.  Rizzit and Sparhawk strike as soon as he gets in melee range.  Both Sparhawk and Rizzit fail to do any damage, but the dog also fails to harm them.
Bullseye runs toward the party of puppets snarling..
Limara unleashes her loaded marble at poachers canine companion..  The marble shoots past Bullseye.
The collie dog bites and harms Rizzit.
Beltain stabs at it with his razor. He hurts it.  The collie yelps in pain.
Feng Drops his Slingshot and readies his razor.
Sparhawk also stabs at the collie, but misses. Sparhawk looks at his razor in his wooden hand and sighs "Just to hit something would boost my confidence no end" He says sighing again
Rizzit manages to stab the collie also, but he does little damage.
Coleridge and Limara also cease using the slingshot. 
Bullseye runs forward and attacks Limara, she avoids any damage.  She strikes back but misses Poachers pet.
The black and white dog bites and injures Feng.
Coleridge lollops toward Bullseye, he tilts his head to oneside, then lashes out wickedly with the razor.  He misses the pitbull.
"Well Princess, we seem to be making a dog's breakfast of this" Beltain says with a smile to Limara.
Limara laughs " i hope that was not a vision sugar... "
"It was a rather poor attempt at humour, I'm afraid" he responds, "Actually this place scares the hell out of me!"
"Well maybe now you can all appreciate what its like to be little for a change, its not nice looking at crotches all day" says Rizzit.
Limara seems to spot something "err is it just me or it it misty ??? "
"Doesn’t look misty to me" says Rizzit
"..at the ends of the streets.." says Limara..looking past the dogs..
Sparhawk lunges again at the dog infront of him..  He completely misses and the razor slips from his puppet hand..
Sparhawk looks up at the sky mouthing the words WHY ME!!!!!!!
Rizzit again successfully stabs the dog infront of him, but again it does little damage.
“Think me razors blunt”
"I'll distract him, you hit him neighbour....t'would seem to be all I am useful for in this wooden body" says Sparhawk.
Bullseye attempts to bite Coleridge but misses.
Limara stabs at bullseye.  Her blade pierces his flesh..the pitbull yelps out in pain.
"go find Poacher... go on" she says to the dog, hoping it will run off so she doesn't have to kill it. She takes no joy in killing peoples pets.
"It's him or us at the moment Limara, and i've no intention of him chewing me to splinters just yet" says Coleridge as he strikes at Bullseye.  The razor misses the dog. "Although with my present ability to fight, all i can hope for is to give him a nasty bout of indigestion"
The party notice, someway down the street, a plume of smoke rising in the air..from where the toyshop was.  Down the street comes running Poacher...
Limara says out loud "oh no... the town is starting to burn.... This could cost us our bodies, as well innocent peoples lives. Something must be done...."
"Trying to search a burning town as a wooden puppet is gonna be fun" says Rizzit.
Coleridge shouts to Poacher as he comes running up the street "Poacher see if you can call off your flea bitten mutt, it's got to be worth a shot even in your new form, it's not as if he can ignore you more than he already does”
Feng looks at the state of his wooden body  "I'd better find the real Feng soon - I'm falling to bits".
Sparhawk looks at the razor at his feet, he then looks back at the dog towering over him..he launches himself at the dog, but trips over his own wooden feet, and crashes to the floor.
Poacher shouts "Bullseye HEEL! HEEL YOU ING ! HEEL -DOG HEEL!"
"HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..." Poacher pauses for breath, even though he has none."...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL"
Bullseyes ears prick up as Poacher shouts at him..the Pitbull whimpers..
Feng attacks with his razor but misses.
"Can we all please stop playing with the nice doggies and kill them" says Rizzit
"Get the mangy mut Princess" Beltain calls over
"Yeah, 'cos I can't hit 'em for toffee" snarls feng.
Limara strikes at Bullseye, but fails to hurt Poachers companion.
Poacher continues to run as fast as his little wooden legs will carry him..the puppet ranger shouts as he runs "BULLLLLLLLSSSSEYEEE!"
Bullseye turns and looks at the puppet Poacher running down the street..the Pitbull looks confused...
Sparhawk looks up at the collie dog snarling overhim.  First he had dropped his razor, then tripped over his own puppet feet...thing were not going well...
Beltain also struggles to hit the dogs.
Sparhawk gets to his puppet feet and lashes out at the collie with his bare wooden fists.
Coleridge in a firm voice says "Bad Dog!" and lashes out with his razor once more.  He fails to hurt Bullseye.  Coleridge lets his head flop forward against his chest in frustration.
Rizzit stabs at the dog on him, his tiny razor pierces the dogs flank…it runs away yelping.
"The mighty warrior Rizzit strikes yet again"
Feng attacks again, but fumbles his razor, and drops it on the ground.
Rizzit looks over "nice collection of razors we have here on the floor"
"Yeah, hope the dogs walk on 'em - it's the only hope I have of cuttin' the ers" replies Feng.
Bullseye runs towards Poacher, snarling. It bites at the puppet Poacher and hurts him.
Rizzit watches as the pitbull runs to attack the puppet Poacher "Bullseye has gone mob the spotty dog guys" he shouts to the others.
Limara moves to flank the dog and attack it ..
"Bullseye you little er. SIT! ING SIT I ING TELL YOU! SIT DOG SIT" implores Poacher as the pitbull snaps at him.
Coleridge hurries over to join the growing swarm of puppets attacking the spotty dog. Coleridge tries once more to make an effective attack with his razor.  He misses.
"At this rate we'll either be splinters or the dogs will die of old age, they age seven times faster than humans you know" mutters Coleridge somewhat maniacally
Sparhawk picks up his dropped straight razor, and moves toward the spotted dog being attacked by the rest of the party
Bullseye snarls at the puppet ranger, then turns on his heels and runs down the street, back toward where the toyshop was.
Limara attacks the spotted dog and hurts it badly. "GO HOME DOGGIE.....IN YA BOX" she shouts desperately hoping the dog will see sense.
Poacher runs toward the party...looking back down the street he sees Bullseye running off..into the cloud of smoke coming down the street.. "I ing tell ya. That in' dog'll be the death of me. Kekekekekeke. Does anyone have a light?"
Beltain slashes at the air - missing the spotted dog completely "One more good hit is all it needs!  Rizzit, you seem to have adapted to this body better than anyone else, reckon you can manage one?"
Coleridge swipes at the dog but misses "It seems i'm destined not to have a career as a fighting puppet"
Rizzit stabs again at the spotted dog.. His razor penetrates… the dog slumps to the floor..bleeding.
"Who's the puppet now then"
"Well done Rizzit.  I'm in awe of your fighting skills!"  Praises Beltain.
"Its nothing" says Rizzit with a huge wooden smile.
"Now" says Beltain, addressing the whole group, "Let's head for the silversmiths in quick order, before the town cats decide to stick a paw in, perhaps they have heard of the Puppet shop cat's fate"
“Especially now that moron has set a fire” says Rizzit looking at Poacher.
"Let us move out “ says Sparhawk “But keep your eyes open, I am still certain I saw movement on the rooftops"
The party make their way to the Silversmiths,  Coleridge and Feng dragging the oversized slingshot.  They pass the Theater on the way.  In the distance the party hear dogs barking..


----------



## tariff

*THE DEATH OF POACHER*
Rizzit turns round to Poacher "Why the  are you following us Poacher? you wouldn’t listen to anyone and still set a fire, you could be responsible for the deaths of many innocent people in this town, I for one am sick of your presence, you are worse than the creatures that have done this to us.  I am so sick of you ing things up for other people you worthless piece of .  You just do as you please without considering others, what if Spars real body gets burnt in your fire? I am the only one with a real body that can stand fire but none of us as puppets stands a chance if it takes hold and we get trapped"  Rizzit snarls at the puppet ranger “I tell you I am so ing mad at you this time I have a mind to chop you into ing matchsticks right now"
"And I don't think there is any that would try to stop you Rizzit" says Coleridge.  The bard turns to Poacher "You have shown wanton disregard for everyone and everything around you Poacher, when it was just your mouth shooting off that was different, you were as inept with that as with your bow, but now it is your actions which willfully endanger others and ourselves"
Feng snorts "So... what you're saying is...Poacher is a worthless but-wad and a tosser to boot?.  This aint front page news, Rizz"
Rizzit nods.
"You want that we off him right now?" asks Feng.
Rizzit nods again "yeah I have had enough, he needs stopping before he sets more fires"
Feng drops the slingshot and moves towards Poacher - is eyes fixed in a hard stare. "I reckon we should tie the bastard up and drop him in his own fire. End of the road, Poacher - time to die".
Limara flicks her razor open...
Beltain smiles a little - not his normal smile - this one does not seem warm but there is fire behind it.
Poacher looks back at the rest of the party "I do as i ing please without considering others? You ing hypocrite! Mister,  you all I’m off to wander like a  around the dungeon! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. "
Poacher continues to rant "You're ing attacking a comrade in cold blood! Mwahahahahahahahaha. That's an evil act! I win! You're doing evil! I ing knew it! Evil i tells you! EVIL!"
Poacher prepares to defend himself. As he does so he cackles insanely. Repeating the word 'evil' over and over again. The few marbles that he has left appear to spill liberally upon the ground.
Feng seems to hear the call of his violated cojones as he gathers himself for the charge..."Why don't you beg for mercy, Poacher. It won't stop me, but it will be a laugh to off you while you're on you're knees."
Poacher babbles "Evil! Evil! Evil! Evil! Evil! Kekekekekekekekekek. EVIL!"
"Don't you have any shame, Poacher?  Children are likely to be harmed or even killed but you mad antics" shouts Beltain "Aren't you sorry for what you've done?"
Limara interjects "..comrades.... you lost the privilege of calling us comrades Poacher. We have all given you more than one chance to kerb your ways, but you have spurned them all. What’s more , its not cold blood... quite the contrary,our blood is boiling.."
"EVIL. EVIL. EVIL. EVIL. EVIL. EEEEEEVVVVVVIIIIILLL."
Coleridge looks directly at Poacher  "It seems like the majority has spoken Poacher, you will be tolerated here no longer....Nor will we allow you to inflict yourself on any other hapless beings.."
"Neighbours “ says Sparhawk “Whilst I understand your motives, I will not be party to murder. If Poachers antics have caused injury or death to anyone in this town then it is up to the local magistrate to pass justice upon him. I do not condone his actions but will not stand here whilst you all commit murder....yes that is what this is neighbours cold blooded murder and for shame on you, I was under the impression that there was some honor within this party...I see not, when five of you are willing to surround and kill a former companion in cold blood"
"You call it murder, we call it justice.” Interjects Limara "...and don’t forget that we were made deputies by Aldo, so we are acting within the law.... "
"No Limara , you are a deputy not a judge, you do not have the right to pass sentence.....and if thou wishes to be fully within the law, pray tell me the charges against Poacher which warrant this town passing the death penalty?"
Limara retorts "Poacher has raped, stolen and defiled people whilst being a group member. He does what he pleases, being both lawless and evil. Now he has endangered us again and the rest of the town. "
Sparhawk shakes his head "You are no judge and as a deputy surely your first duty is to the letter of the law....which let me remind you states everyone is subject to a fair trial"
"You are outvoted Spar... and i do not have to answer to you. My duty is to my faith and as far as I’m concerned i am acting within the law."
"It is not a question of votes Limara...You do whatever, I will not be party to murder, and if you get hauled in , my honor will permit me to stand forth and say what i know"
Limara replies "Rizzit and Feng, Coleridge and Beltain feel the same ... why do you defend a man that has no redeemable features. ?"
" I am not defending Poacher, I am against your methods"
Limara nods "I will be reporting everything that has happened, to Aldo... i hope you will be there to witness it... if we don’t all burn to death that is.."
"Good and if you are dragged in for murder, my vow of honor will see me testify against you" replies Sparhawk. "I am making my point clear , and will have no part of this.....any way you slice it , it is murder, and 5 against 1 ?.....I see how much honor is left here. I am a Knight of the Garrison to the Throne, and I stand by mine oath the day I received my spurs and my sword...I believe in honor and in justice, but I will not be party to a murder nor to a lynch mob
Beltain continues to question Poacher “What have you got to say for yourself Poacher?  Don't you understand innocents could die because of your action?”
Poacher continues to caper mockingly. "Evil. Evil. Evil. Evil. Evil. Evil."
Coleridge moves forward razor glinting evilly "Looks like i will once again have to take the practical, necessary course... I take no pleasure in this Poacher, but you have become a liability to us and a danger to all around you, the actions i take against you are no different than i would against a monster endangering others" Coleridge completely fails to connect as the ranger continues to caper in front of him
Feng moves forward and strikes at Poacher, Poacher avoids the attack.
Poacher cackles as he turns to run "Hahahahahaha. You attacked me in cold blood you EVIL types. MURDER! MURDER! EVIL! EVIL!…Aaaaaaargh! Help! Help! Murder! Murder!"
Coleridge, Rizzit and Feng all strike at the puppet Poacher, their knives cutting at his wooden frame.
Poacher collapses in a heap of wooden limbs..
Coleridge, Feng and Rizzit all feel exhilaration as they hack Poacher down...for the first time in puppet form they feel truly alive!....it feels goooood.   The smoke from the fire Poacher started seems to be spreading...there also seems to be a fog....
Beltain grabs Limara's hand and calls to the others "Come on, leave the pitiful toy.  We must find a way into the Silversmith's and regain our bodies".  He starts off fast to the South East half-pulling Limara.
 "I really, really hate this place" he mutters under his breath "and the fog most of all"
Coleridge heads on toward the silversmith, his head filled with conflicting emotions of regret and exhilaration and glee... he cackles briefly somewhat reminiscent of poacher "kekeke" before letting his head  flop forward and bang against his chest as he runs
Sparhawk stops looking at his companions, he can scarce believe what he has just witnessed. Sparhawk walks back and drags Poachers wooden form back under cover of the tree "Rest well my troubled friend, I hope you will be safe here and I can return you to your proper form for a proper burial" he stands and salutes his fallen comrade , then heads to the silvermiths
Beltain turns to Sparhawk “Poacher was an evil. cowardly bastard and would curse you from his grave, if he had one, for trying to corrupt his memory, Sparhawk.  Remember him as he was not as you would have wanted him to be.  Give him some credit for sticking to his ideals without swerving - you can respect that - just as you should hate what those ideals were. If you want to remember him then remember what he said of you "And as for you Spar you righteous , it make no change when you're having nothing to do with me. You never ing have you turncoat. Not even when i stood by you and healed your ing stupid spavined nag. Or when i ing backed you up with healing in a ing fight when even the useless ing  ers we call clerics couldn't heal you? All you ing do is stand by and let these shower of  s attack me and you raise not a  ing finger. Well ing you you turncoat.  You you AND the horse you rode in on."
As the party leave Poachers wooden corpse, Sparhawk notices it is suddenly surrounded by sparkles...the puppet corpse then implodes into a pile of sawdust...
Limara shakes her wooden head... "it is a shame that he would not or could not control his actions....we could not let him destroy us all with his lawless and evil actions......'I'm sorry it came to this poacher, goodbye'.."  Limara drags the sack behind her as she trudges off after the others.


*THE SILVERSMITHS*
The party proceeds to the Silversmiths...  In good time they arrive there.  The door to the shop swings ajar.. it seems someone has been here,  The party enter.  Inside the Silversmiths the puppet party do a thorough search for anything of interest, specifically the Silver needles the party had witnessed the carrionettes using.  They find a box that is full of them, a 100 or more Silver Needles.  No-one is inside the silversmiths.  Eager to find their bodies they exit the shop and place the needles in the sack..
Outside the silversmiths Beltain muses “If I had just got a human body after being in a wooden body for ages I would want to taste the delights of true living.”  He glances significantly at Limara. “My second choices would be the Baker or the Brewer or perhaps the tavern.”  Beltain smells the air  "The fire is spreading and we need to move fast but" he pauses "should we not pause and repair such damage as we can before we continue?"
Sparhawk shakes his wooden head "Let us make haste and find our true bodies neighbours, there is little we can repair, and we not much use in these tiny wooden bodies.....unless of course you want to add fuel to the flames"
"Well felatio wanted to rule the town so maybe try the constabulary first?" says Rizzit.
Limara hands Beltain the sack. " Can you carry this for me sugar, that way i can be ready to fire the sling if we need to. Thanks"  Limara gets a marble loaded ready in the sling and follows behind Feng and Col as they walk down the road.. "Ok boys we're loaded and ready....if we are heading for the constables abode i think we should check all the buildings on route, it would save time... and my 'ikkle feet" She continues "Spar is right, we do need to get this done fast... the fire will burn down more of the town the longer we take.............ok, just grasping at optimistic straws here but, as it said that the only thing that will destroy 'Felatio', nice name Rizzit, is fire...he's got to be rather worried about now "
Beltain looks down at the sack, suddenly thrust into his hands, he shrugs and slings it over his shoulder.  "Thanks Princess, glad to be a help" he adds pretending to be annoyed
Coleridge speaks "It would be my guess that Figlio is gathering the people who are now possessed by the evil entities somewhere so he can organize his next action.. he will need somewhere quite large to gather people together, somewhere like the theatre or the town square would be my guess.  I'm in no hurry to get in that theatre again so i'm going to check the town square."


*SEARCHING FOR THEMSELVES*
The party decides to split to search for their bodies.
Beltain goes to check out the Brewers,  Limara waits outside.  Rizzit goes to the constabulary, Coleridge & Sparhawk head to the Town square, Feng goes to the bakers.
Beltain enters the Brewers. Inside he is shocked to see a familiar figure.  Feng.  The half orc moves slowly, jerkily, around the shop.  He hasn’t noticed the puppet Beltain.  Beltain slips back outside…eager to find the puppet Feng.
Feng emerges from the bakers..he shrugs "Nuffin in there"  He sees Beltain signaling maniacally to him from outside the brewers.
Feng runs over, he notices Beltains agitation "Whats wrong" he snorts.  Limara steps out of the shadows in the street and goes to join Beltain & Feng outside the brewers.
The Feng body moves in jerky movements and mutters away to himself, unaware of Feng, Limara and Beltains puppet bodies watching him..he seems to be going through phrases, as if trying to learn them "Would you like some beer?", "A pleasant day dont you think", "Are you new in town?", "Yes, i agree"
Feng can hardly contain his anger...he moves forward and throws a Silver Needle at his giant body.  The needle hits, but the half orc Feng seems unaffected.  He lurches angrily forward toward the Beltain, Limara & Feng puppets.
Limara also throws a silver needle at Feng, she also hits, this time, the half orc slumps to the floor unconscious.
The puppet Feng rushes forward to his unconscious body...he stabs another silver needle into his neck.... Suddenly the puppet Feng collapses on the floor...all is still for a minute, then the Half-Orc Feng opens his eyes ".....Im...Back." Feng stands up and Roars "NO SOMEONE WILL PAY…I AM FENG!"
"Carry us to our bodies Feng... you are quicker and stronger than us..." suggests Limara.
"Yes...good idea Limara" says Feng as he moves forward and scoops her up in his large half orc hands.  He also picks up Beltain.
Rizzit enters the constabulary.  He also sees someone he recognizes…. Coleridge.  Coleridge seems to be in the same state as Feng.  He moves in jerky movements.  He seems to be just looking about the place, and mumbles jumbled phrases to himself “yes I’m sure I can help you with that”, “No, not at this time”.  The puppet Rizzit leaves the constabulary before he is seen, he decides to go find Coleridge to inform him he has located his real body.  Rizzit makes his way to the town square, Coleridge had stated he was heading there.  In the town square Rizzit spies several children playing.  Across the other side of the square he spots Coleridge and not far behind him Sparhawk.  Rizzit waves at Coleridge, motions him over.. Coleridge spots the small dog puppet and tries to move across the square unseen. As he moves his wooden joints clatter and grind.
"Hey Puppets..." one of the children shouts, spotting Coleridge.
Coleridge runs toward Rizzit shouting "Run for it Riz, I don't fancy being some brat with Attention deficit's play thing"
Rizzit and Coleridge run. .  Suddenly, A young girl is right behind Coleridge and Rizzit. Both Coleridge and Rizzit recognize her..Giselle Sertino.  Her hand comes down and swoops up Rizzit "Ahhh..a doggy...you come meet Mr Knuckles"... She marches off...back to the square...and her friends
Coleridge turns and sees Rizzit being carried away by the young girl.  He aims one of his silver needles and throws it at her, it hits her and she falls to the floor unconscious, dropping the puppet Rizzit to the ground.
The rest of the children gasp in horror and run from the square.
Rizzit gets up from the ground and runs back to Coleridge.  Sparhawk also runs across to join them. Coleridge speaks with urgency  "Those other kids are probably gonna let knuckles or Figlio know that were about so we need to hurry.  I'm sure the little girl is gonna be fine if that’s what you're worried about, i mean our bodies are up and about aren't they and it was the silver needles that did us too"
Rizzit explains to Coleridge that he has spotted the bards real body in the constabulary.  The three puppets rush off to find him.
They get to near the Constabulary when a man steps out of a doorway.  He is holding a lit torch  "More puppets!!...you evil little bastards...ive killed three of ya now...your next...Why do you torment my village!!...What madness is this"  He lurches forward, torch in hand, by the glazed look in his eyes this mans nerves are frayed to the limit..he is on the threshold of madness.
Sparhawks reactions are quick, he throws a Silver needle at the man approaching them.  The needle sticks in the mans leg..he falls to the floor unconscious.
The three puppets enter the constabulary.  The human Coleridge is still there, moving in jerky movements, mumbling “Yes, I’m sure I can sort that out for you madam”
Colereidge looks in shock seeing himself “They don't seem to be adapting well to using our bodies, either that or they're really bad actors.  And is that really what my voice sounds like? i always imagined it to be higher than that"  Coleridge throws a silver needle at himself.  The silver needle trails a magical silver cord,  It hits and the human Coleridge, who falls to the floor unconscious. Coleridge were it possible would be shaking visibly with excitement, as it is his wood just makes a sad creaking sound.
Coleridge moves over to his inert human form and stabs himself in the back of the neck with one of the needles as he saw the puppets do in the theatre
Rizzit watches Cols body to see if the needle has worked. The puppet Coleridge Collapses to the floor..After a while the human Coleridge opens his eyes..
"Is that you Col?" asks Rizzit nervously.
Coleridge nods....he looks himself up and down...taking stock of his body...making sure it is ok.
"Great news, now lets go find some more of us" says Rizzit, heading out of the constabulary.
Sparhawk nods his puppet head "Great Coleridge....let us see if we kind the other bodies , perhaps you can carry us we can cover more ground that way. It also might be prudent to act as though your body is still possessed if we see anyone"
Coleridge walks over and picks up the puppet Sparhawk before exiting the shop in pursuit of Rizzit and in search of the others bodies "A good idea Spar, I think i saw enough of its actions while it was practicing being human to be able to mimic it"
"I have faith in your acting abilities neighbour"
Coleridge carries Sparhawk out of the shop... They meet up with the others..
Beltain addresses the party “We need to find the other bodies quickly before the whole place burns down around our ears.  Let's try the Inn - lots of hedonistic delights there - food, wine and upstairs there are beds.... Then we can find the architects of this horror, the puppet master and his special puppet.  They must in justice pay for the terrors they have caused.
Rizzit speaks "Feng and Col why don’t you run round the place and look through the windows to see if you can spot the rest of us"
Feng nods, "Good idea Rizzit...ill carry ya with me..and Limara" Feng jogs off down the street with Rizzit in hand...  He runs past the boarding house, the doors are open.  He then decides to check out the Astrologers next to it.  The door is ajar, Feng enters, holding Rizzit. 
 In the Astrologers is Rizzit's real body.  He is perched atop a chair behind a counter looking at Starmaps.  Also in the room is a large Orrory.  Feng moves with the puppet Rizzit cupped in his hands.  Rizzit throws a silver dart at himself.  The dart, silver thread trailing behind hits the kobold.  But he is unaffected.
The kobold slowly looks up.  His movements appear jerky "With pleasure sir, im sure that can be arranged"
Feng shouts out of the open door "In the Astrologers!!...Cole, bring them"
Sparhawk looks up at Coleridge "get us there asap please neighbour, t'would sound like we have another body to populate"
The kobold Rizzit jumps from the char to the counter top...his movements seem unnatural..
Limara throws one of the Silver Needles..a thread of silver trails behind as it impacts on the kobold on the counter top..Rizzit falls unconscious.
The rest of the party arrive at the Astronomers..
"Go and shove a needle in its neck Rizz..get your body back" advises Limara.
Feng takes Rizzit over to the counter..The puppet Rizzit moves over to his unconscious body.  He plunges a silver needle into his neck. The Rizzit puppet goes limp....A few moments later..the kobold Rizzit opens his eyes..
Feng looks pleased to see his little buddy back in action..
"ok, lets check elsewhere see where our other bodies are... lets try the inn next. Feng can you carry me again please." Says Limara.
The party leaves the Astronomers.
"I hope we can find you your bodies soon too my friends and end this nightmare" says Coleridge.
"Its great to be back, lets go" says Rizzit. "We all need to hurry, that fire is taking hold, Once are back in our bodies we need to kill Felatio and try to get the fire under control"


----------



## tariff

*PUPPET ATTACK IN THE MARKET SQUARE*
The party decide to check the inn. As the party pass through the town square they see movement. Four small dolls scurry toward them, tiny blades glinting in the night..
Feng looks like he is going to burst with rage "Unless anyone has any better ideas....im going to smash them into little pieces"
"Sounds like a plan to me bro" replies Rizzit.  Suddenly the kobold spots a weasel over the other side of the square. "Hey is that Wizzy over there" He calls out to his friend. Wizzy squeaks.
Coleridge says "We need to close down on these little buggers quickly to stop em using those needles on us again, we all know how effective they can be"
Sparhawk nods "As a puppet already i may stand in good stead against their weaponry, tis a guess but i am willing to risk it"
Sparhawk moves to Feng "Take me into battle neighbour"
Limara throws a Silver Needle at the nearest Carrionette...it hits its target..but has no effect.
Feng picks up Sparhawk and moves toward the same carrionette, he drops Sparhawk to the floor and attacks the puppet.  He hits it hard, almost killing it in one blow.
Coleridge moves quickly over to another of the carionettes, drawing his sword and attempting to strike.  He fails to hit the small puppet.
Rizzit unleashes 2 magic missiles at the advancing carrionettes.  Both his missiles impact, causing damage to the dolls.
The dolls attack, silver needles fly at the party, luckily, none hit.
Feng strikes and destroys the carrionette infront of him..
Coleridge focuses his efforts and swings once more.. this time striking true.  He hurts the carrionette in front of him. "I've just got my body back you think me fool enough to relinquish it again so quickly" Coleridge goads the carionette
“Great hits Col and Feng, we are getting our form back" shouts Rizzit before he unleashes another two magic missiles at the attacking dolls.
More silver needles fly past the party, again, none of them are hit.
Feng picks up the puppet Sparhawk, and moves swiftly to one of the incoming carrionettes, he sets Spar down on the floor and attacks the carrionette.  His great axe, Laskur’s Bane, connects with the wooden doll, slicing it. But still it attacks.. Sparhawk stabs at the same doll with his little razor, but fails to do any damage. "T'would appear I am going to need my body back before I am to hit anything" Sparhawk sighs, clearly annoyed at his lack of success
Coleridge invigorated to be back in his body and in the heat of combat lets out a barbaric yawp and charges the carionette.  Coleridge strikes the puppet with his sword and lets out another wild cry.  The puppet dies.
Beltain runs toward the nearest carrionette, pointy blade glinting in the moonlight..
Limara follows Beltain to the carrionette that Coleridge is fighting.
Feng strikes at the doll again, yet again he hits, but still the puppet stands..
Wizzy the weasel, Rizzits trusty familiar, runs up next to his master, sniffing at him..
Sparhawk successfully strikes the carrionette him and Feng are fighting.  Killing it. "I am inspired...A hit finally"
Rizzit pulls out his light crossbow and fires a bolt at the last remaining carrionette.  His aim is true and the bolt impacts on the carrionette, wounding it heavily.
Beltain stabs away with his straight razor. "Just missed, damn it" says Beltain, "Perhaps you will have better luck Princess" he goes on glancing to Limara who stands by his side.  “Hey, Feng, we could use a hand here!" calls the wooden cleric to the barbarian in a rather weedy voice.
Limara strikes, but misses. "..heh, it would appear not Bel.."
Beltain strikes again, this time he hits, and downs, the last animated doll.
Limara sighs "Well done .... now lets find our bodies. This has been going on far too long now.."
Rizzit bends down and strokes wizzy “Wizzy, you remember Limara, Beltain and Sparhawk have you seen them in town?” the weasel squeaks.  “Seems not” sighs Rizzit.  “Come on..lets go check the inn”

After defeating the carrionettes in the square the party make their way to the inn, perhaps inside they will find either Limara, Beltain or Sparhawks real bodies..
The party enters the inn.  A few people are in the bar, chattering amongst themselves.  It seems like a completely normal scene.  Until you actually listen to the conversations.  The patrons appear to be just reciting random phrases.  At the bar the party recognizes Dierdre, she turns to face them as they enter.  "I’m not sure ive ever heard of that" she says flatly before turning back to the barman.  In the corner of the room sits Walter.  He raises a beer glass to his mouth, its contents splashes all over his shirt, he appears not to notice.
Sparhawk whispers to Coleridge "T'would seem they mimic humans speech and activity, but have no grasp of its meaning"
Coleridge whispers back to Sparhawk "You're right Spar, but what twisted purpose could they serve? they would have a hard time fooling anyone, lest they thought they had wandered into a town of simpletons. It must be part of Figlio's evil plan... but these are things that we can discuss once we are all returned to ourselves"
Limara whispers quietly "Can one of you  carry me upstairs"
Feng nods..."Of Course Limara." Feng picks up Limara in his large hands and carries her upstairs. All of the rooms are empty upstairs, except one. Limara gasps.
Beltain lies in one of the beds with a woman next to him, he jerkily smokes a cigarette.
"Bastard...err, i mean, we need to dart them Feng" spits Limara “And where the hell have I gone?"
Feng looks in astonishment at Beltain "My My Beltain...didn’t think you had it in you"
"And didn’t think it would be in anyone else either...." exclaims Limara. "I'm SO gonna dart the bitch.... you get the woman Feng !!." Limara attempts to frown, being a puppet, she fails. So she stamps her foot instead.
Beltain runs for the stairs having heard the cries from upstairs!
Beltain goes white when he enters the bedroom shocked by the scene that meets his eyes.  He gets ready to throw a silver dart at creature inhabiting HIS body on the bed.  "How could you stoop so low" he mutters under his breath.  Beltain throws a dart, it lodges into the headboard of the bed.
The Beltain in the bed looks down at the puppet Beltain..He begins to jerkily climb out of the bed...
Beltain looks up at the barn door sized figure and wonders just how he missed - perhaps his hand was shaking so much in anger at the wrongness of the situation.
Feng moves and grabs the woman, pulling her out of the bed. The woman continues to mutter as Feng holds her "Yes, that was very amenable thank you"
Limara throws and hits Beltain with a silver needle..Beltain slumps to the floor. 
Although Beltain knows that his next action should be to immediately stab the false Beltain - he gives Limara a huge hug first!.  The puppet Beltain moves to his unconscious self and stabs himself in the neck with one of the silver needles...suddenly the puppet Beltain falls to the floor...The human Beltain opens his eyes..
Seeing Beltain back to his old self, Feng mutters "Lets get back downstairs"
Beltain nods as he climbs to his feet…his real feet! "Lets be off to find Sir Sparhawk and Limara's bodies.  Does anyone have any clues as to where they could be?"
"Methinks we must just keep searching door by door neighbour" replies Sparhawk.
Beltain tenderly picks up Limara "The town is burning we need to find those bodies fast.”  The party leave the inn.
Once outside in the square Rizzit notices Wizzy, his familiar.  Wizzy is squeaking frantically...obviously wanted Rizzit to follow him.  The weasel runs up one of the streets toward the toyshop.  Rizzit runs after the weasel, the rest follow.  As Rizzit rounds another corner following Wizzy, up ahead he sees two bodies lying on the cobbles outside the tailors shop, which is engulfed in fire.  Rizzit can feel the intense heat of the flames on his scales.  He indicates to the others to stay back, they would not be able to stand the heat.  One of the bodies is that of a child, the other Rizzit immediately recognizes as Limara.  He moves quickly to Limara, she appears badly hurt, burnt and unconscious.  The child is dead.  Rizzit drags Limara down the street toward the rest of the party.   Suddenly he spots a child…Giselle..running past the other end of the street.  He turns and shouts back to Feng  "Damn I see a child in possible trouble, take this potion for Lim Feng."  He hands a potion to Feng and runs off after the child.
Feng cradles Limara’s unconscious corpse and walks back to meet the others.. "Limara..we found ya"
Limara pushes a silver needle into her own body’s neck.  The puppet Limara limply falls to the floor...The real Limara does not move.. Feng pours the potion Rizzit gave him down her throat...her eyes flutter open..
"ouch...just Sparhawk’s body left to find... looks like you found me just in time, thank you" she says.
"Lets go find Rizz..we shouldn’t be separated here" says Feng to the rest of the party.
Beltain hurries up to Limara, uncertain of the reception that he will get, and casts a cure on her.
Sparhawk looks at the fire taking hold of the houses and sighs "Tis not looking good for my body is it? I don’t think these creatures have the sense to try to avoid the fire"
Feng looks at the policeman puppet "Spar..dont not give up hope yet..but we must be quick before Poachers lil fire destroys the whole town.  Seems a child has for definite, been slain by that idiot.  Cmon, lets go after Rizzit."
Feng picks up the puppet Sparhawk and runs up the street, he passes the shops that are on fire, he can feel the intense heat.  He rounds the corner and looks right.  He sees Rizzit disappearing into the Sertino household, Giselle’s home.  The place of the murder..Feng breaks into a run..
Rizzit runs into the house.  He looks in the front room and kitchen..nothing.  He runs upstairs.  There are two rooms, he enters the room to the left...Giselle is sitting on the bed. "Hello Mr Rizzit" she says.
Moments later Feng rushes into the Sertino home.  Seeing nothing downstairs the barbarian runs upstairs, with Sparhawk in his hand.  He turns into the right room upstairs.  The parents bedroom.  The body that was there has now gone.  Standing in the room is the human Sparhawk "A good deduction my friend" he says bluntly as Feng and Sparhawk enter.
The puppet Sparhawk throws a silver needle at his human self, it misses.  The human Sparhawk slowly and jerkily draws his sword.
Feng rushes forward and attempts to grapple Sparhawk, but fails to gain a hold.  Sparhawk lashes out at Feng, hurting the half-orc.  Feng grabs hold of Sparhawk, but the human breaks free of his grip and hits Feng slices at Feng again with his sword.  The puppet Sparhawk again throws a silver needle at himself, this time it hits, but the human seems unaffected.  Again, Feng attempts to grapple the possessed human, again he fails to get a hold.  Sparhawk responds with a mighty blow on the half orc, Feng is badly wounded.  "RIZZIT!!" he shouts, knowing somewhere in the house is the kobold.  The puppet Sparhawk, in desperation, throws another needle.  Part of him is impressed at how his human form is getting the better of Feng, the other part of him is worried as hell..  The needle flies through the air, hitting Sparhawks leg.  The human Sparhawk collapses to the floor unconscious.  Feng looks down at him, dripping blood.
The puppet Sparhawk rushes forward and stabs a silver needle into his neck...moments later..Sparhawk awakes in his own body..
"Lets get the hell outta here" grumbles Feng, looking at his wounds.  Rizzit comes into the room.  “What the hell!” he states as he spies the state of Feng.  “Giselle is in her bedroom, she seems ok.  Id suggest we get her outta here”
Feng, Sparhawk, Rizzit and Giselle leave the Sertino home.  The rest of the party meets the others outside.
Coleridge speaks "We are all restored at last, let us now restore some balance to the town and remove whatever dark force is causing this"
"Here, here!" agrees Beltain will a great deal of feeling.
Feng snorts  "dunno about you guys..but i wanna get out of here...what’s stopping us leaving now?"
Beltain, looks relived at seeing Sparhawk returned to his natural body.  “Now perhaps we can leave this vision of hell” he states.
“But where is Maligno” asks Limara “And we need to rescue Walter and Dierdre”
Feng snorts again. “lets try leaving"  He walks down the street, toward some of the thick fog that seems to pervade the town..
 "nope...that wont work...” mutters Limara  "You're wasting your time ... i think we will have to wait for the fog to clear..."
Feng ignores her and walks through the thick fog at the end of the street.  He disappears… The half orc continues to walk, the fog clears…To his left he notices the Alchemists shop...  Somehow he has been transported to the other side of town…it seems there is no escape!  Feng rushes across town, back to the others.
Limara looks solemnly at the half orc "OH ".... "i was right... we are in Barovia... we don’t leave until we make the mists clear"
Beltain turns to Limara "My Lady" he says "Do you fancy a visit to the local theatre?" he asks drawing his sword.
"At a guess, i would say that Figlio is the cause, kinda... So if we destroy him then perhaps the mists will clear.. " She looks concerned.. " yes Bel, that would seem a good place to start.  “You do all realize if we get this wrong we could be stuck here forever.."
Limara gets a cigar out, lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows smoke from her pouting lips.  “Let me heal you Feng, before we continue”  The half orc manages a small smile as her healing magic rushes through him.  “Ok, now lets get to the Theater” he spits.


----------



## tariff

*BATTLE WITH MALIGNO*
The party make their way to the Theater "Which entrance?..front or back?" asks Feng.
”I suppose both, if we can coordinate, we don't want them to escape” replies Beltain.
"Good plan...ill go in the back" nods Feng.
The young girl Giselle speaks "Where we goin Mr Rizzit?...i dont have a bedtime anymore..i can stay out ALL night!!"
Rizzit looks at her "lucky you, do you know where that nice puppet master and his boy are, I want to go play with them?"
"Theyll be in the Theater!" she replies.  She stares at the flames of the burning buildings "That big fire is coooooooooool!!!!!"  She looks back at the party "Hey...how come you big guys here anyway...? i dunno where my mummy or the rest of the old folks have gone.”  Rizzit speaks softly to her "We are trying to find them dear, in case the flames burn them.  Could you wait for me in the Inn please, I will be over soon.”  He turns to the rest of the party "lets go to the Theatre guys, I want to play with the puppets"
Giselle skips off in the direction of the inn.
Feng and Rizzit go to the back entrance of the theater, the rest of the party move to the front entrance.
Sparhawk turns to his comrades at the front entrance "Let us finish this atrocity once and for all neighbours" he waits a few seconds to let the others get into position at the back of the theatre, then kicks the doors open.  Inside, on the stage is Maligno and Guiseppe.  Also on the stage is 3 carrionettes and a wooden dragon that is moving about.  A huge sign above the stage says "Sir Arduin and the Wyrm".  They are apparently performing a play for the children.  Maligno is dressed in armor and is fighting the wooden dragon.  The 3 carrionettes are dressed as a Damsel, a king, and a court jester.. Everyone turns to look at the party..
Feng opens the back door and snarls “Time is called - Laskur's Bane is the truest critic that ever closed a play.”
Feng kisses his blade "Now, for VENGENCE!"
Maligno makes a run for the stairs that lead down to the audience.  Guiseppe runs backstage out of sight.
Sparhawk draws his sword and runs inside.  Feng follows, his huge axe busy in his hands, and his veins already beginning to bulge with rage!
Coleridge also rushes inside and readies himself before recklessly engaging the carrionettes... he begins to sing a strange lament whose lyrics seems to lift and bolster his nearby allies
Beltain prepares to enter the theatre but still has a chance to cast an admitting glance at Limara.  "Wow, what a stunner" he thinks to himself. For no reason he also thinks of Poacher, gone but not forgotten, that will take some time.  He thinks that although Poacher will not be a loss for the party, it does leave a gap that needs to be filled.  "Come on Princess" he tells Limara, "My sword aches to chop some wood!"
Limara mutters a few words and a longsword made of pure force springs into existence" The spiritual weapon strikes at Maligno, hitting the evil puppet, but it seems to do no damage.
At the back of the theater, Rizzit pulls out a potion and drinks.  An invisible but tangible field of force surrounds him.
At the front of the theater, Beltain moves to stand next to Limara.  He raises his hands and blesses his allies.
The evil puppet Maligno throws a silver needle from the stage at Coleridge, the needle whistles past the bard.  Another needle is thrown at Coleridge by one of the carrionettes, it hits the bard, but he manages to shake off the paralyzing effect.
Sparhawk moves to the stairs descending from the stage, to cut off Maligno’s advance, he strikes at the puppet and hits, however, his sword seems to do no damage. Sparhawk stares in disbelief at the puppet.
"oh bugger... weapons dont seem to damage it... " says Limara.
Beltain nods to Limara "Bugger indeed, if Spiritual Weapon doesn't hit it then I don't think that Rizzit's Magic Missile will either, both are pure force.  Perhaps we need fire?  Cover the little bastard with oil and 'Burn baby burn'?  Any ideas Princess?.  Also" he goes on "I think that the other little monsters are probably the biggest threat.  One prick from their silver needles could lead to paralyzation and another body swap.  No way do I want that."
Beltain watches as the children scatter in terror, heading for the exits.  “At least the children are getting out.  Soon we will be able to firebomb him without a chance of hurting them."
Beltain looks directly at Limara “Um", he coughs nervously "About the incident in the inn with the young lady.  It wasn't me...  I just hope you know it wasn't me doing that..." he finishes rather lamely
Limara smiles "By the time you've finished scrubbing yourself clean, you're gonna be so red raw..."
"You are damn right!" Beltain agrees "I feel as if my body is tainted"
Feng moves through the corridors in the back of the theater.  Suddenly he sees an old man running up some wooden stairs, the puppet master!, he hefts his Big axe in his right hand and sprints up the wooden steps after Guiseppe.  "Fengs Coming!"
Rizzit shouts "Feng dont kill the old man he is not the force of evil here, just a lonely man who wanted a son too much"
Coleridge continues his recitation...
_"Well! If the Bard was weather-wise, who made the grand old ballad of Sir Patrick Spence"
"This night, so tranquil now, will not go hence unroused by winds, that ply a busier trade"
"Than those which mould yon cloud in lazy flakes"
"Or the dull sobbing draft, that moans and rakes upon the strings of this Aeolian lute"
"Which better far were mute"_
Coleridge retrieves an oil flask from his pack as he speaks, and then throws it at the demonic puppet.  I misses and explodes on the floor, igniting.  Sparhawk and Coleridge are splashed by the oil, and slightly burnt.
Limara redirects her spiritual weapon to attack one of the carrionettes.  The weapon strikes, damaging the evil wooden puppet.  She gets an oil bomb from her backpack.
Beltain calls to the children to come out of the theatre.  Indicating the doorway behind him.
Rizzit rushes through the corridors at the back of the theater, he runs past the stairs that the puppet master and Feng disappeared up.  He continues on, emerging onto the stage.  He sees a wooden toy dragon trundling across the stage toward him.  The kobold sorcerer utters a few words and two missiles of magical energy dart forth from Rizzit's fingertips, the missiles strike unerringly.
Beltain casts a Spiritual Weapon spell and targets on the same doll as Limara.  The magical weapon hits the puppet, who is now very damaged.
The wooden dragon, amazingly, breathes a cone of fire at Rizzit.  The kobold is only slightly hurt by the flames.  Behind him, the wooden walls of the theater catch alight.
One of the carrionettes throws a silver needle at Beltain, it hits and Beltain slumps to the floor unconscious.
"oh no.... not again..." sighs Limara.
Rizzit is also hit by a silver needle, the kobold also succumbs to the needles effects and falls to the floor unconscious.
Maligno stabs at Sparhawk with a tiny razor.
Coleridge is once again hit by a silver needle, and once again he resists its effects.
A few of the children run past Limara..and the unconscious Beltain out into the street.
Sparhawk grabs hold of Maligno and grapples the puppet to the ground. "Now I have you" Sparhawk says to the puppet with contempt.
Feng follows after the puppet master, Guiseppe, upstairs.  He comes into a room, a small bedroom, there is a door open opposite.  He rushes through.  He enters a large storeroom area, filled with props and theater gear.  Backing away from him, begging for his life, is Guiseppe. "Nooooo....Heeelp...."
Feng sneers, raises Laskur’s Bane his trusty greataxe, and brings it crashing down on the old man.  Guiseppe dies instantly.  Feng stamps on the dead man before turning back downstairs.  “FENG COMES!….SAVES SOME FOR FENG!”

Downstairs, Coleridge continues his poem 

_"For lo! the New-moon winter-bright!"
"And overspread with phantom light"
"With swimming phantom light o'erspread but rimmed and circled by a silver thread"
"I see the old Moon in her lap, foretelling the coming-on of rain and squally blast"
"And oh! that even now the gust were swelling"
"And the slant night-shower driving loud and fast!"_

Coleridge then retrieves another flask of oil from his pack and launches it at the carionettes further on the stage.  It hits one of the carrionettes, but the vial fails to break open.
Limara’s spiritual weapon once again strikes at the carrionette.  This time the carrionette is hacked down.
Limara bends down and pulls the needle out of Beltain, nothing happens.  Her lover is still unconscious.
Another needle flies from the stage at Coleridge, this one lodges into his arm, yet again Coleridge fights off the effects.  Another needle flies past Limara as she attempts to awake Beltain.  She looks up and then over to Coleridge "Dont let those pricks bring you down Col.."
Coleridge turns and winks at Limara before facing down his foes once more.
Sparhawk continues to grapple with Maligno on the stairs leading down from the stage.
Feng appears in the doorway at the back of the stage.  He sees Rizzit lying unconscious..the wall next to the kobold is on fire.  The animated wooden dragon is trundling away from the kobold.  Feng goes to his friend.  The flames scorch the barbarian.

Coleridge moves closer to his target all the time continuing his oration drawing the stanza to a close 

_"Those sounds which oft have raised me, whilst they awed"
"And sent my soul abroad"
"Might now perhaps their wonted impulse give"
"Might startle this dull pain, and make it move and live!"_

He moves closer to the stage and pulls out a tanglefoot bag.  He takes aim and throws it at one of the carrionettes firing from the stage.  The bag flies through the air and impacts on the carrionette.  It explodes and goo bursts out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon exposure to air.
"Beautifully done" says Limara from the doorway.

Limara redirects her spiritual weapon onto another of the carrionettes.  The weapons strike is accurate and hurts the little wooden puppet.  She steps into the room, draws her bow and shoots at the carrionette that is covered in the tanglefoot glue.  The bolt hits the puppet.
Coleridge turns and nods in approval at the ladies shooting skills.
The wooden dragon turns and a jet of fire shoots 20ft from its mouth.  Feng is again burned.

*GHOSTLY FRIENDS*
Just then...the party notice translucent figures...seemingly rising up from the floor in the theater..many of them.
"Leave here"..the ghostly figures hiss.  The figures appear to be spirits.  By their look, their ghostly apparel, the party deduce they are the adults of  Half-Hap.  Or indeed, they were when alive!.
Coleridge shakes his head and mutters to himself "It's never easy is it"
"guess not" says Limara
"How can we leave while this evil being who has wrought so much damage to your town still holds sway" says the bard to the ghostly figures
"We will stop Maligno leaving....the fire will destroy him" hiss the spirits "Drag your friends to safety...."
Limara replies "You can guarantee this without our help ?"
"He cannot harm us…He will pay for what he hs done" the spirits moan..
Limara ushers a child near her out of the theatre. “Ok if this is to be the towns justice, then so be it" she starts to pull Beltains body back through the door... "c'mon Col.."
The spirits swarm over Maligno, the rest of the carrionettes and the animated wooden dragon.  One of the doors into the theater slams shut.  As if by its own accord.
Limara shouts to "Feng, drag Rizzit out the back door and head around here"
Coleridge nods and also shouts "Grab Rizzit Feng lets let these nice folk deal with their problem”
Feng gathers up his unconscious friend and swiftly leaves the theater.
"He killed us...our children are without their parents....he will BURN!"  the spirits scream.  One of the spirits moves his hand in a swaying motion...one of the torches from the theaters walls falls to he floor, flames engulfing the bench..
"Who do you want us to take your children to ? " asks Limara.
"To safety...." they hiss..
Sparhawk lets the spirits swarm the puppet and releases his grasp, he takes a step back and formally salutes the spirits then heads to the door.

The party exit the Theater...Outside they watch it being consumed by the flames.  The children scatter.  Some stay to watch the fire, others flee down the side streets.  The party are sure you can hear the cries of many, coming from within.  Before long the theater collapses in upon itself.
Rizzit and Beltain awake.
Feng watches the flames begin to die.  He looks around him at the carnage “I don't know about you people, but I don't know what my body has been doing while I "GOT WOOD.”  These prissy lawful types will probably not give us any benefit of the doubt - specially since all the evidence is now ash - I reckon it's time for a quick exit.”
The party notice that the fog seems to have cleared from the ends of the streets..
Beltain gets his bearings and sighs a big sigh of relief  "You are lucky, I, and others, have a pretty shrewd idea about what my body was up to. What I need now is a bath, a LONG bath, to cleanse myself and take away memories of this nightmare"
Rizzit dusts himself down “We need to round up all the survivors and take them to people that can look after them.”
"Agreed Rizzit, we must go house to house in search of survivors" Sparhawk heads towards the stable and coach house "First I must check upon Faran" says Sparhawk.

*AFTERMATH*
The party search the town for survivors.  They find a few, Aldo, Deirdre and Walter are all safe.  They had been possessed but had been returned to normal once Maligno had perished so it seemed.  Unfortunately, none of them had any recollection of what had happened.  It becomes apparent that approximately half the adult population had been lost in the chaos.  Wheather burnt by the great fire, or killed by Maligno and the carrionettes.  Unfortunately, none of the townsfolk remember anything about the carrionettes.  

The population of Half-Hap gathers in the town square to watch the fire burn out.  All the central building are completely destroyed.

Beltain addresses the party as "Before we go I would like to give Poacher's body a decent burial.  Although he went off his head towards the end, he did help us out, however unwillingly, on a number of occasions.  Did anyone find his body?”  The party all looks at each other.  Apparently not.

Coleridge addresses the townsfolk to the square "Come i know this is a difficult time but you must look for your loved ones... many have perished here and there will be orphans who need care and support too"

Sparhawk leads the party’s mounts into the square.  On seeing Aldo, the warrior approaches him and describes what happened in the constable’s town.
After hearing his version of events Aldo replies "Mmm..interesting...sounds a little far fetched to me.  Its fairly clear to me what happened here.  It was that Poacher chap, he killed Mr Sertino, he torched the town...now he has made his escape, or perished in the fire.  Simple deduction my man, simple deduction"
Rizzit looks at Aldo in disbelief "Well done Aldo I can see why you got the sheriffs job now, I believe we may have killed Poacher but until I see his body I will not be sure"
Sparhawk stands tall "Aldo , I stand before you as a knight and a nobleman....Poacher had many faults but I assure you he did not murder Mr Sertino, nor do I believe he had any escape, my so called companions made sure of that.  You will believe what you wish sheriff, the main concern now is finding all survivors and making the town safe, also we must find homes for the orphaned children....I offer my help in any way I can to this end neighbour"
Limara looks on quietly at all the events around her. She notes the mist has gone and smiles to herself. 

Once the fire had completely burned out, and all survivors located.  The party help search the burned building.  The whole central area of town is completely destroyed.  In the theater, in one of the large storage rooms.  Many bones are found. 

Aldo addresses the gathered crowd, he cannot hold his emotion... "The children must be looked after" All the adults nod in agreement.  "We must rebuild...but we must not forget".  He grits his teeth "It is my opinion that the perpetrator of this devastating fire has indeed been killed by his own actions...many bones are inside the theater..it seems many died there. Why he did it...no body knows...but he will surely suffer in the afterlife"  Aldo turns to the party "I can safely say that without the actions of these people, our town would have suffered a much larger fire..we thank them for alerting us to the danger, and for assisting with the sertino murder enquiry.  We owe them our thanks. He continues "We also owe them our thanks for rescuing people..many more would have perished were it not for their aid..They are forever welcome in Half-Hap"
The assembled crowd clap solemnly

Beltain is avoids looking at Limara, he seems very ill at ease.  "Um, Princess, the fogs have lifted and this nightmarish episode is behind us  -- I  hope..." he pauses, "Despite the honest welcome from these townsfolk I would as soon put some miles between this place and us.  But it is 2am and so maybe we should retire and start out early on the morrow?  After a talk, and a bath"  he adds.  Beltain takes Limara's hand in his and looks her straight in the eyes, "Can we  put this place behind us?"  he asks.
"Thy plan sounds good Beltain, let us get some rest and make a start first thing on the morrow" says Sparhawk.
“Huh! Thanks are easier to raise than a reward, I'd say.” Spits Feng.  He looks at Aldo "Aldo - I don't suppose you'd like to commit these fine sentiments to paper? - I'd hate to be stopped by the Purple dragons and blamed for this fire at some later date - carrying a testimonial would save you being called as a witness."
Aldo replies to Feng "Do not worry, i will inform the Purple knights that you aided this town greatly"
Beltain also turns to Aldo "I believe what you say is true.  The criminal that started this fire is dead and paid the price in full for his terrible actions.  We are just lucky that the fire he started did not claim more victims, although there may be more to this story, let us close the book on a very sad episode and pray that nothing like this happens again.  Half-Hap deserves to resume its life of peace and tranquility so that it can recover and for time to heal its wounds..."

The party retires to the Inn.  They find it very difficult to sleep, their minds full of puppets, needles, cats, teddy bears, and dogs…a strange surreal nightmare….  When they wake in the morning they cannot leave the town fast enough.  They ride out of the town.  It is still snowing.

Sparhawk draws his cloak around him to ward off the chill "Neighbours put the trouble of the last town behind you....focus on what is ahead, we will in time have the leisure to recount the mysteries and horrors of half hap....for now let us finish this journey"  Sparhawk pulls Faran slightly in front of the party and continues in silence.


----------



## tariff

*LEUCROTTA ATTACK*
The party travels on down the Moonsea Ride.  The mood is somber.  For several days hardly a word is said.  The snow continues to fall, the cold seeps into the bones of the party.  Rizzit particularly hates the cold.

One afternoon the party hears a shout from somewhere to the west.. "Please dont hurt me....Please please" It was a mans voice.

Rizzit and Coleridge ride toward the source of the noise.  There are many trees in the area, large outcrops of rock and the heavy snowfall obscures their vision.
Sparhawk looks to the west trying to determine where the voice came from "Show yourself neighbour, we mean you no harm"
The party hear the voice again  "No...NO...i dont want to DIE!!!"
"The glare off this snow, i can't see a damned thing" says Coleridge, his eyes scanning the area.
Beltain rides after Coleridge and Rizzit.  He follows the sound of the voice.  Hum "yes...it came pretty much directly west of you... not that far" he thinks, He makes a hand gesture to those who can see him indicating the direction and with his thumb and forefinger indicates it isn't that far.
Feng stands firm in the back of the wagon.  Walter and Dierdre cower down “Oh what now…WHAT NOW!” Walters voice trembles. Feng calmly strings his bow and nocks an arrow.  “I'll stay back here - it is not beyond the most primitive of ambushes to try to draw off the enemy with a ruse to loot their baggage train - I'll stay here!” the Barbarian shouts.
Feng scans the area.  He spots a creature to the east, The opposite direction to where Beltain, Rizzit and Coleridge had ridden.  It stands behind a tree...he’s never seen one of these beasts before.

Feng begins a dance of savage joy.  “Its over there!”  He points his bow in the direction of the beast.  The mighty bow creaks as the barbarian's mighty thews compress the limbs into a semi-circle.
He looks down at the cowering Walter and Dierdre  “Stay down little ones - I don't want my arra to take yer heads orf!”
Limara spots another of the creatures to the west, behind a tree Beltain is heading toward..to late!..it steps out.
Beltain is convinced that the strange creatures mean the party harm and wonders where the distressed man is now.  Has he escaped?.
Limara shouts "These are new to me too, they are attacking with intelligence, they are trying a flanking maneuver"
“So - Feng gets to see what their brains look like!” shouts back Feng.
Sparhawk looks this way and that from the back of Faran, assessing the beasts, his military mind taking stock of their actions and movements
"What manner of beasts are these?, never have mine eyes seen the like, nor have i heard tell of such things"
"I'm afraid i do not recognize these creatures either" says Coleridge.
"Can anyone see the man they were trying to kill?" calls Beltain

Feng fires his bow at the Leucrotta that is near Beltain.  The arrow thuds into the snow about 10ft infront of him.  The barbarian flings the bow from the wagon in disgust.  “I was never meant to be an archer!”
Beltain shouts back to Feng “I can remember when you were always at the front in any fight.  Dealing it out, rage burning - come to mention it didn't you have an axe, someone's bane?”
"Fear not Beltain! Laskur's Bane feasts today!"
"What are you going to do.... throw it ?, or does it have an extendable handle..." mutters Limara.

*ENTER NOSNIBOR*
The partys attention is yanked away from the Leucrotta's when they see a burst of magic.  Swirling colors, magical sparkles..At the center is a very tall and gaunt elf with short brown hair and strangely unfocusing yellow eyes, his surprisingly large and pointy ears (even for an elf) are stuffed bulgingly under the woolly Bobble hat that is pulled tightly over his slightly too large head. His face, though obviously young in elven terms, is creased with laughter lines around the eyes, and with the dazzling smile that that almost constantly adorns his features.  He clutches an icicle.  As the swirling dissipates you see a horse on the ground, at least you think its a horse, the poor thing has been almost turned inside out.  The elf speaks  "Blackmore! Please don't nudge the Wizards arm like that! He'll Miscast it." Suddenly he looks down and see's the horse "ROBINSON!!"
"Now theres something you dont see every day" Sparhawk states with a raised eyebrow
Walter peers out of the wagon "What the hell??????....WERE DOOMED I TELL YA!"
 The Wizard Nosnibor looks down at the disgusting mess that may or may not have once been a Horse. His face takes on a brief anguish, is eyes cloud with Tears. "Oh Robinson! Not again." Then the grief quickly seems to be replaced by a piqued interest.  "I wonder why that is?"  He mutters to himself. The Gangling elf then looks up and notices his surroundings.  "Oh crikey! It's still Snowing. " He turns around to look back into the Vortex as it starts to suddenly vanish. "You're supposed to send us somewhere hot! "  He yells at the diminishing astral spiral.  He then looks around at the Combat taking place.  "Oh fiddlesticks. I say? Are you chaps in trouble?"
Beltain shouts to the strange stranger "Hail, Sir Elf" calls Beltain "From your strange magic I can not tell if you are friend or foes.  Who are you and do you come to combat or to aid us?"
"Yes neighbour it doth still snow...as for are we in trouble? well that remains to be seen as yet, t'will not be the first time for this party" Sparhawk says to the strange appearing wizard
"Ohhh. You a party of brave adventurers about some daring do?" replies the stranger.
Limara shouts to him "It depends on what you call trouble .... by the way, I'd defend yourself if i were you, we are under attack from these beasts.." She points to the leucrotta.
"Great a wizard, its going to be good talking to someone with brains in there head instead of their ass for a change" says Rizzit.
"Thanks a bunch Rizzit, we love you too!" shouts back Beltain "And this to a bloke who has just reduced his horse to a pile of goo.  Don't raise your hopes too high!"
Coleridge loads his crossbow in readiness and breaks in to a rousing song, inspiring courage in his allies.
The Leucrotta closes on Beltain,  it opens its mouth, a mans voice is heard, the same voice the party heard earlier "Nooo  Arrrrgggghhhhh"
Beltain dismounts drawing his sword and hits out at the beast.  He hits it for (9) damage.
Beltain finally twigs - "These creatures can mimic a persons voice" he gasps in surprise
Beltain’s steed Acer, panics and turns and runs away from the Leucrotta, scared to death of this ugly creature.  As the horse flees the Leucrotta tears a huge chunk of flesh out of the hind of the fleeing horse, it collapses, dead i the snow.
"" says Beltain and goes pale!
Rizzit moves his hands in arcane patterns.  An invisible, tower shield sized mobile disc of force hovers infront of Rizzit.  "Not a good day to be a horse" he says.
The eastern Leucrotta runs forward to Limara. Limara draws her sword and attempts to hit the beast from the back of Venom Blood.  Limara crashes her blade down on the creatures head slashing deep into its flesh. (11 dmg)  She glances over at her fellow cleric as the creature recovers from the strike...." Bel , ...oh no ... your horse... "
“That was a nice hit Princess" Beltain calls to Limara "But I think that I'm in for a load of walking in the near future"
Sparhawk slams down his visor and kicks his heels into Farans flanks , as his trusted steed accelerates towards its target Sparhawk levels his lance at his foe.  His lance deeply pierces the Leucrotta that is attacking Limara (20dmg)
The stranger speaks again "I do believe that these strange and fearsome beasts are capable of mimicking the voices of their victims to lure unknowing travelers to their dooms. What a dreadfully clever technique. I wonder if their ability is based in intelligence or in a natural, yet base animal, survival mechanism? It's such a same that we cannot capture one for further study. Oh well, at least we can study how many magic missiles it takes to make one stop working.  Do not be of poor cheers oh brave adventurers. The Wizard Nosnibor with assist you in your defence. We'll jolly well chase these mummers from these parts and never more will they blight this road with their parodistic proclivities."
The Wizard Nosnibor moves his hand in arcane patterns and two missiles of force fly from his fingers, hitting the badly wounded Leucrotta. (5 dmg), still the Leucrotta stands "With my magic Missile and it's Bristle of a Thistle. I'll turn this beastie into lumps of chewy gristle. SHAZZAMM!"
“Ahh good old magic missile, my favorite as well" says Rizzit.
Limara looks over at the mage with a dead horse at his feet, "and you sir whoever you are, we thank you for your support in ridding the countryside of these foul beasts."
Beltain looks at the dead horse at his feet "It appears Sir Mage that we have more than one thing in common" he chuckles
The Wizard Nosnibor replies "The loss of a pet and indeed a companion is a grievous blow to take. I hope my fellow adventurers who are following me through the portal do not have a similar destiny." The elf briefly looks back at where the portal used to be.  "Oh dear. The portal seems to have gone. This is a concern."
Beltain glances over to the elf, a concern for his companions or for himself, he wonders....
Feng glares with dislike at the elf  “A wizard? An Elf?…A in' ELF!!!!” Feng snatches his Greataxe and vaults over the cart to land in the snow.  “A IN' WIZARD!”
Feng mutters angrily and begins to work himself into a frenzy. "FENG IS HERE!"
"Oooh. You have a Kobold AND a Half-Orc in your company? How marvelous! I absolutely adore the Draconic and Goblinoid races! They are simply delightful! And that one speaks authentic frontier orcish Patois. And what a positive brute of a specimen he is! Oh this is simply splendid. And Mister Kobold Sir? Did you indicate that you are a fellow of the Wizardly arts? Or perhaps a Sorcerer? How super it is to meet you." Says The Wizard Nosnibor.  He looks at the growling Feng with a slightly worried eye.
".I do hope your demi-goblinoid confederate is not offended by my Wizardly presence. Please dear fellows be assured that i pose no risk of menace or omen of ill tidings. Though i must confess myself to be confused by my arrival in this frigid and apparently inhospitable place when my transporter was given specific instructions as to the temperate nature of my destination."
"...FENG....HELP BELTAIN NOW.... HE NEEDS YOUR HELP.........Please.." Limara shouts, her voice softening towards the end.
"Thanks, Princess" calls Beltain "Limara is right, I could do with some help over here - if you can make it!"
Rizzit replies to Nosnibor "You are a very perceptive and obviously clever elf, its an honour to meet you, I am indeed a sorcerer. I also have the blood of a true dragon in the my veins, it seems as I progress in my quest I am starting to see changes in my body, already I may sit within a fire and not be burnt.  The time is close now when I must perform my Draconic right of passage.  He continues without taking a breath “You must show me more of your magics friend, you may have noticed I am now protected my a magical shield, a great spell if there are mages who may use magic missile to ham you"  Rizzit goes on and on and on seemingly lost in his own world, one without inside out horses and big bitey things

Coleridge continues his poem as he wheels his horse round the trees to advance on the creature near Beltain 
_"Frost's fingers withdrew and let go of the world"_
_"Winter's heart was melting away"
"When the wizard appeared and his magic unfurled"
"Reaching out to lighten our day"_

"Oooh. Thats was a Lovely Poem. Are you a Bard? Do you know Koombahyah?" says Nosnibor.
Coleridge unleashes a bolt as he approaches more to distract the beast from Beltain than with any real hope of hitting it.  The bolt flies true however, causing the Leucrotta (10) damage.
"Ouch. Nice shot. That will make that mimicking menace think twice about attacking honest travelers again." says Nosnibor.
The Leucrotta infront of Beltain bites at the cleric.  Its jaws clamp down on Beltains arm for (14) damage.
Beltain pauses blood seeping from the deep marks of the Leucrotta's attack.  He sways, visibly weakened by the attack "Damn the thing" he gasps "I sure has a fearsome bite.  Thanks Feng; I could do with some help, this thing seems to find it easy to hit me and it sure packs a wallop!"
The other Leucrotta bites at Sparhawk, but misses.
Beltain steps back, thinks of Correllon, his lord, and a longsword made of pure force springs into existence.  It strikes at the Leucrotta but fails to hit.
Rizzit targets the Leucrotta attacking Beltain.  A fiery ray shots out from Rizzits hand, but it misses the Leucrotta.  “Damn snow!!..blinded me” curses Rizzit. "I think its best to stick with magic missiles Mr Wizzard for now,this snow is throwing off my aim"
Limara swings her sword again at the Leucrotta attacking her and Sparhawk.  She hits (10 dmg).
 Sparhawk stabs with his lance the same Leucrotta.  He hits for (5 dmg)
"Hold on Beltain!…Feng comes!" A huge vein begins to pulse in Fengs Forehead. " 'N UP YOURS WITH A WIRE BRUSH, WIZARD!"
"Whats your problem Feng ??...what has this wizard done to you ?" asks Limara.
 Feng grits his teeth "Limara, I was killed by a in' wizard!..I hated them before that, but now? - First things, first".
"...was it this wizard  ?... " replies Limara.
"Theyre all cowardly bastards!" spits Feng.
"I hope that doesnt include me" Rizzit says sadly, tears beginning to well up
"You should judge an individual not a profession...and you're the one leaning against the wagon.." says Limara.  She continues  "...there are many that judge all half-orcs as dirt , and many more that judge gruumsh followers as scum... We all judged you as Feng, nothing else, and we have got along fine. In fact i think we are all starting to make a great team. I do not ask you to change your opinion of mages but Feng, please, can you try and curb your doubts.  Look at it this way.... none of us had a problem with rangers , but Poacher was probably the biggest tosser any one of us have ever met !!""
Beltain says "Don't worry about the magic users Feng, isn't little Rizzit your best mate in the party?  We will judge Mr Bobble hat by his actions, right now there is work to be done!"
Feng spits back "Rizzit is a sorcerer. There are great differences between sorcerers and Wizards - but for the good of all here, I'll try to curb my natural disgust. The teachings of Gruumsh will be a little harder to square with the continued presence of an elf"
"I suggest that you keep your religious bigotry to your thoughts, i haven't pressed my beliefs onto anyone, nor has Beltain or anyone else and i expect you to do the same....i dont think its a can o worms you want to open.."
Beltain says "I'm sure there is no bigotry in our differing religious thoughts, Princess, just alternative views of the world that we live in.  We respect everyone's right to take their own path providing that the path doesn't not conflict with the party or members aspirations..."
"a fair point Bel, bigotry is too strong a word to use.. i withdraw it... " replies Limara.
"Look, I don't want to labour this, but I've seen what can await us if we do not serve our god as we should.... being dead has one advantage". Says Feng.

A cat sticks his head out of the pocket of Nosnibor’s robe, it jumps down to the snow.
Nosnibor releases two more magic missiles.  They impact on the Leucrotta attacking Sparhawk and Limara, they cause (6) damage, but still the beast lives.
The Wizard Nosnibor speaks "Noble Orc of mixed race i vervently apologize for the sins that have obviously been perpetrated upon you my other of my profession who who have been both less moral in their choices of action and less sensible in their choices of foe, for it is plain to me that you are a warrior of great passion and fearsome abilities. For my own part i have never found the the demi-orc bretheren of this world to be anything other than robust and loyal companions in battle and in matters of adventure. And i do not see that there will be any reason to change my opinions about you from the brief time i have observed your defence of these good people against these foul beasts. I my my own part can only ask you both humbly and respectfully to allow your opinions of my self to be judged upon my actions and not upon the actions of others of my profession or race whom you have taken umbrage with in the past. If however this cannot be the case with you I will of coarse take my leave of your group once the situation has been made safe for all. Though i would ask if i may be allowed to converse briefly with your fellows with the intent of find my barings."

Feng chews his words as if he'd like to spit 'em over a bush before answering the Wizard.  “Keep humble, respectful and polite - and don't even attempt any spell that ain’t involved with killin' these ferals, and you just might live to finish the conversation with my companions, here.”  Feng moves toward the Leucrotta attacking Beltain.
Coleridge allows his crossbow to fall from his hands and takes up the fifth wind, the double flute the party had found fairly recently, in a strange ogres lair.  He continues with his poem before attempting to use the flute for the first time 

_"He did tricks to amaze, astound and delight"
"in a world every moment less real."
"He kept us enthralled well into the night"
"with the incredible and the surreal."_

Coleridge plays the double flute. He blasts the area with a tremendous cacophony.  The Leucrotta seems unaffected.
"I say. He's awfully talented isn't he Pussy? I wonder if he'll sing songs to you?"  Says Nosnibor to his cat.
The leucrotta turns and moves fast, circling round toward Coleridge..it bites at the bard.  Its powerful jaws buries deep in Coleridge’s flesh (13 dmg).
The second Leucrotta turns and snaps at Limara, but fails to connect.
"Damn! That thing ain't daft - I either need running shoes or a longer handle on my axe - 'cos it's keeping out of range of Laskur's Bane" Feng bellows a challenge at the Leucrotta.
Coleridge grunts in pain and turns to spit blood at the creature before continuing his poem
_"The village welcomed him into its heart"
"and extended its invitation to stay."
"Till one day he woke and declared he must part"
"then swiftly and smoothly vanished away."_

Beltain takes out a scroll and reads it, curing himself of some of the damage.  His Spiritual Weapons hits out at the same time.  It hits, hurting the Leucrotta for (9 dmg).
Beltain, feeling some relief, gives Limara a brilliant smile "Maybe our fortune is looking up" he calls.
"This creature here is nearly slain... we should be able to assist you soon." Shouts back Limara.
Rizzit unleashes two magic missiles on the Leucrotta attacking Coleridge.  Both missiles slam into the ugly beast for (7 dmg).“Nice shots Rizzit!” exclaims Beltain.
"Thanks, at least those hit it" replies the kobold.
Limara slashes down on the Leucrotta her and Sparhawk are tackling.  Her blade is true and hits for (7 dmg).  The leucrotta is slain.  Limara rides over to Beltain.
"Good hit Limara" Sparhawk congratulates the cleric then pulls on Farans reins to head towards the next target.
"Nice hit, Princess" calls Beltain as Limara's blow fells the Leucrotta, his gaze lingers admiringly on her as she rides toward him.
Beltain calls to Nosnibor "Hail, sir elf, a missile of the magic kind would be useful here too, if you have them still.  I think our beast has it in mind to flee!"
"Alas fair adventurers i have no more ability to cast another magic missile than an empty wine skin has the ability to bring intoxication. Sadly i am empty. However a rolling sphere of flame may suffice, i think we're just in range. Fingers crossed Pussy my dear."  Nosnibor moves his hands in arcane patterns.  A burning globe of fire appears right on the last Leucrotta.  The Leucrotta dodges the ball of fire, but the ball of flame remains hovering and burning..
"Crikey! Those Leucrotta are a bit nifty on the move. I'll try my best to catch it soon with my confligatory bouncy ball. I do hope it doesn't get in the way of you melee chaps. What's that Pussy? Oh! I do say, you're right. I haven't introduced my self. How rude. My old Aunty Beryl always said to me: Don't be cheeky! Don't Be Rude. So i beg your humble apologies. I am The Wizard Nosnibor. A traveler from the far off world of Cerilia. I am the former Court Magician to the Baron of Rhoesone and Pussy here is the former Minister of Cat affairs. I am honoured to make the acquaintance of all of you brave chaps, and fair maidens. What's that Pussy? Oh. Yes. Perhaps i should wait until after the fight."

Coleridge urges his horse forward a small distance away from the beast.  He  continues his verse, but changes the inflection of his voice slightly causing some of his wounds to heal.
_"The next spring as we dealt with the annual snow's melt,"
"in the gradually brightening weather,"
"the magician, still tanned and healthy and svelte,"
"came striding on out of the heather."_

"Actually, noble wizard" says Beltain, still not sure how to take the cheerful elf, "I am somewhat interested in the Arcane Arts, perhaps you could share your experiences sometime?"
The Leucrotta bites at Feng as the barbarian runs toward it waving his axe.  Its powerfull jaws clamp onto the barbarian, hurting him. (14 dmg).
Beltain watches as his Spiritual weapon hits the beast hard (12 dmg).  The spiritual weapon fades..
Rizzit launches two more magic missiles, they hit for (4 dmg), but still the creature stands.
Feng howls! “Let me hit the soddin' thing! Mine! Mine! Mine!"
Limara slashes her blade across the face of the last Leucrotta, she cuts it for (8 dmg).
Sparhawk rides over and thrusts his lance at the injured beast.  It pierces for (10 dmg).  The Leucrotta slumps bleeding into the snow.
"Feng, you really need to get a warhorse.. or something equivalent..." she says.

Sparhawk looks at the dead beast, then at his companions around him..."Shall we go and see what the guy in the funny hat is all about neighbours?" he says quietly
"Well comrades, we did well there these beasts take a lot of killing and" says Beltain, looking down at his partly healed wounds, "Can also deal out a lot of damage"  He gives a sigh "I guess you are right Sir Sparhawk. It is time to question the elf who can out-talk Rizzit." he continues almost in a whisper "  .......... If we have the stamina for it..."
Beltain walks back to Acer to check that there is nothing he can do for the brave beast.  Sadly he removes the leather bridle, saddle and the rest of the tackle and stows it on the wagon.
"Well fought my friends... Sorry for your loss Beltain" Coleridge glances over at Acer and Robinson "not a good day to be a horse"  Coleridge shifts in his saddle, wincing from the leucrotta bite, and urges his horse back towards the path and on to meet the new arrival
The Wizard Nosnibor smiles “Well. That was a trill! Cripes Pussy, this world surely is awfully adventuresome." The gangley Elf wanders over to his cat and picks him up, starting over towards the party as he strokes it lovingly.

"SO. As i was saying. My name is the Wizard Nosnibor, originally of the land of Cerilia. I believe from the quick calculations that i've made in my head that i appear to have been misteleported. Mmmmmm. Perhaps the Teleporting Wizard got tha Thaumaturgic Differential Angle equated wrongly. I hope the others are safe. From the looks of it this could still  be Icewind Dale. Could one of you chaps, or chapettes please inform me of my where abouts? If that isn't too impolite a question to ask so early in our relationship?
As he wanders towards the party The Wizard Nosnibor looks towards Beltain earnestly.  "If you have any question of an arcane nature i would be only too happy to answer them for you brave adventurer. Though with an obviously talented Sorcerer in your midsts i find it hard to fathom that there are any questions i with my learning can answer that he with his innate talent cannot."
Coleridge says "Greetings to you Nosnibor" nods towards the wizard "my name is Coleridge, it would appear you are correct in assuming your teleportation has gone awry, you are no longer in Icewind Dale... these are the lands of Cormyr.. we are on the road to Suzail but are still some distance off from that destination.  I must thank you for your aid in our recent combat.. and it is nice to meet another of such eloquence i'm somewhat of a wordsmith myself" smiles at the elf  “and although you may not have arrived at your correct destination, it appears you have faired better than your horse"
"OOh. Really? How fascinating? “ replies Nosnibor “So this is not in the frigid north? But in the temperate zone in winter? Well that it's self is some consolation. I do hope the rest of my party get to hotter climes safely. I'd be horrified if poor Blackmore was turned inside out like Robinson. As for my eloquence fair Minstrel, you do me much honour, as unworthy as i am to receive it. When your scintillating web of hypnotic verse is being played mere prose is likened unto cattle trying to emulate the majesty of the Noble Griffon."
Coleridge chuckles "It appears you have something of the bard in you yourself, where were you originally headed ,my fine elf, before your impromptu appearance here?"
The Wizard Nosnibor nods at Coleridge "After arriving in the world from my own i adventured with a Noble company in that far North. Our intent was to travel to more hospitable climes after spending my months in the cold. However, as you have said that plan has gone awry. If my Noble companions are not to follow me, and with my Noble steed alas transmogrified into an unridable state i find myself at somewhat of a loss. I am, my dear sir, a stranger in a strange land. To coin an overly used aphorism. And i may just be at your mercy, to coin another."
"Well let us hope your companions had better fortune in their transference and have not suffered a similar fate to your poor mount... Mayhap it is serendipity that has brought you here to this place and time and you have some purpose to serve here" Coleridge cocks his head and a half smile plays across his lips "I myself would have no issue with you joining us until we reach another pocket of civilization, or until you divine what that purpose may be"
Coleridge ackowledges his companions with a nod of his head " the decision is not mine alone however, and we shall have to see what the rest of my companions feel.  Probably best you are a bit wary around Feng, he's the half-orc gentleman over there, he doesn't appear to like you much and is somewhat quick to anger and less than cerebral in his methods of dealing with problems.. but he is a stalwart ally none-the-less"
"You tentative offer is most kind fair Coleridge. And it was well meant. I would be honoured to travel with you troupe, however  i see that you work in a most fair and democratic manner and thus will obviously only impose myself upon you if your companions deem it allowable. As to my own skills i can manipulate Thaumaturgic energys to a passing degree, i am an avid amateur chef and would happily spice up your trail rations and would take up little space up in your wagon. But of coarse, i should not try to influence you. You must decide what is best with you comrades."
Rizzit chatters "I would love to have you along Mr Nosnibor, another practitioner of the arcane arts would be a welcome addition to our numbers.  With our combined firepower nothing can stand in our way"
Beltain speaks "I would welcome you sir, if you would perhaps give me some instruction in the mystic arts.  And perhaps relate the latest goings on in the world of elves?"
"I would be happy to facilitate your instruction in Thaumaturgy sir. Though i would count it as neither mystical or artistry. The genesis of the divine power that you yourself wield, if i am not mistaken, is more based in mysticism and art. Wizardry is more a practical manipulation of the thaumaturgic rules of the universe. More a knowledge than an art if the truth be told. Though again i reiterate that if you require instruction i would be happy to oblige."

Beltain nods "A deep theological point, Sir Elf, perhaps the divine power is based on the mysteries but I would not have said the mystic.  But we debate too much, your offer is gladly accepted and I would apprecaite your tuition in the mystic (to me at least) thaumaturgic rules of the cosmos.  I welcome your company"
"Well met then sir. I hope i can find as warming a welcome from your companions as i have from yourself and the Lyrical Coleridge."
Beltain goes and sits in the wagon.  It is very crowded and uncomfortable with four of them in it.  Himself, Feng, Walter and Dierdre.
 Sparhawk walks Faran back towards the newcomer , his lance held high resting in his stirrup "Hail and well met 'the wizard Nosnibor' I am Sir Sparhawk , knight of The Garison to the Throne of Athkatla, my trusted steed is Faran. Twould appear luck favours you this day, we are currently upon an escort mission and I for one hath no problem with you joining with us until you find your feet so to speak"
"Lets move out and talk on the road" says Rizzit.
"For 's sake! Is it too much to ask to allow me to kill something?” moans Feng. “ I let it bite me, so I could at least rif it's froat out - but no, everyone on a fast horse horns in on my action. Bastard!.  Lim, you are right - I'm gonna have to buy me a steed of some sort - this being left behind all the time is getting old.
Oh, and good hitting, all.  You must all tell me what it felt like".
Feng bites down savagely on his knuckles until he draws blood.  Feng whispers to himself "They steal my kill, then expect me to trail along with a elvish wizard. Still - this situation may have it's advantage after all.
Feng waves his axe around his head in an expansive gesture “FENG WELCOMES THE ELF WIZARD!”
"Greetings Nosnibor, i am Limara, a cleric of the Red Knight. It sounds like your friends spell misfired somehow . I would also be happy for you to join us in our journey. " says Limara. "Feng, i didnt mean to steal your thunder..." she smiles. "Here let me cure your wounds to make up for it"












Below is a Link to the "Nosnibor Letters", its much better written than this...check it out 

THE NOSNIBOR LETTERS


----------



## tariff

*THE PARTY TRAVEL ON*
The party continue to travel until it gets dark.  They set up camp.
Rizzit ties beaker up, makes a fire and sleeps on it "I hate this cold" he grumbles.
Coleridge secures his horse and sets up his bedroll near Rizzit's fire "Are we having people on watch?" yawns Coleridge from under his blanket..."wake me up when its my watch" He quickly falls asleep.
The Wizard Nosnibor sits by the fire.  He laughs at seeing the kobold asleep in the flames. "Oooh. A camp fire! How lovely. Why don't i cook up some supper and we can all have a jolly sing song? Does anyone know a song called Ging-Gang-Gooly?" The Wizard Nosnibor takes off his small satchel from his back and reaches seemingly too far into it with his arm. He brings out a large cooking pot and a tripod which he places over the fire. Out of the bottomless bag come various packets of herbs, some flour and a large tea pot. Finally a white chefs hat is whipped out of the bag and replaces the bobble hat upon the Elf's head. Nosnibor begins to chop, peel, dice and grade ingredients before adding things to the large pot. Before long a large pot of bubbling stew appears to be being created before the parties eyes. He also makes a large pot of steaming tea. Finally the Wizard Nosnibor delves into his bag and brings out tin plates, mugs and silver cutlery which he doles tea and stew out into before distributing it out amongst the party.
The meat stew that the Wizard Nosnibor hands smells good and is warm and welcoming on such a cold evening, he makes a unlevened flat bread in a pan to mop up the juices. The tea is sweet and hot.
"I hope you enjoy this brief repast. It's so much better to eat good warm food. Better than iron rations i hope. And make sure to eat it all up. We don't want you going hungry. Plenty for everyone."
Limara heals the wounded. "Thanks for cooking such a delightful meal Nosnibor, please excuse me an hour while i go and pray for my spells..
Sparhawk dismounts from Faran and comes back to the camp briefly to eat his meal "My thanks neighbour, tis good to have a hearty meal on the road especially on these cold nights.  I will take first watch" He heads back out of the camp to take up his watch position, strapping his lance to Faran and drawing his sword as he passes "Keep guard with me my old friend" Sparhawk says to Faran
Beltain settles down to pray in the snow.
The party consume Nosnibors food eagerly, thet were used to rations on the road and Nos's cooking is a welcome treat.  The bed down for the night.  They rise early in the morning and continue travelling down the Moonsea Ride.  For a few more uneventful days they travel, the snow continues to fall... They arrive at Arabel..

_Time of Day: 10:00 PM.   - Snowing Day 13, Hammer (Deepwinter) 13th, The Year of Wild Magic._

*ARABEL*
During the goblin war, Arabel was evacuated to Suzail with the help of magic, and the city was occupied for several months by an army of orcs and goblins. The trading company outposts were looted, the mercenary groups that were not slain fell back to other cities, and the great temple to Tymora was burned. Arabel's lord, Myrmeen Lhal (known as the Lady Sword), swore to reclaim her city. Despite the loss of her left arm and its subsequent restoration by powerful magic, she spent the last few months collecting mercenaries, rangers, scouts, and adventuring bands for that purpose, then forced the orcs from the city. The orcs fled to the Hullack, King's Forest, eastern Storm Horns, and the plains to the north of Arabel. While routing the humanoids from the open farmlands may go easily, clearing the forests of their presence will be far more difficult.  Arabel is still being rebuilt.

Just outside Arabel is a large tent.  Several Purple Dragon Knights patrol the area.
"Great! More of these Purple Dragons - just watch the innocent Half Orc attract the heat - as per usual" snorts Feng.  "Sparhawk - You and Lim had better speak with these Pricks - at least you understand the language. I'm just gonna stay  in the background and try not to be charged for the sacking of this city by some zealot."
Coleridge mutters “Lets hope our stop over here is somewhat less eventful than our visit to half-hap or we'll end up getting a reputation we don't want.  I do hope that there is a bards guild in town, our recent experiences make me feel ready to stretch myself with a little training"
Sparhawk nudges faran forward stopping in front of the purple dragon knights "Hail and well met neighbours"
"Hail.. and well met thyself" replies one of the Purple Dragon Knights
"I am Sir sparhawk , Knight of the Garison to the Throne of Athkatla...Shouldst there be any things we need to know before entering this town sir?"
The Purple Dragon Knight responds "Feel free to enter the city of Arabel, please ensure you follow the law.  Weapons must be peacebonded at all times.  Some of our establishments do not allow weapons to be worn at.  If you are a adventuring band new in Cormyr, please ensure you travel to Suzail and register as soon as possible"
Sparhawk nods "Myself and this party are on a simple escort duty, we are on our way to Suzail...please good knight feel free to peace bind our weaponary, we will be inkeeping with law and order"
Beltain stands up on the cart and gazes with awe on the city.  "So many people - and all in one place" he murmurs to himself, then he glances around and notices the ruins and battered siege engines that ring the city walls.  He also notices the breaches in the walls and the lack of scaffolding that would suggest repairs.  He wonders how secure the city really is from the orc mobs that he has heard about.
He looks over to his fellow cleric who also regards the city appraisingly.  A rest, good food and a warm bed would be appreciated by all after our days on the road he thinks.  In an aside to the others of the party (before they enter the city and outside the hearing of the guards and Nosnibor ) he reminds then that he still carries some items from Half-Hap.  In fact 300gp and a diamond ring inset with rubies.  He suggests that someone with good negotiating skills should be the one to sell it.
Limara checks her weapons to make sure they are all peacebonded, then rides over to the purple knights
"Hail, knights blessings be upon you both this cold day. I am Limara, a cleric of the Red Knight. We are a peacebonded party of adventurers currently escorting two merchants to Suzail."
Limara shouts back at the party on the wagon..." please check your weapons are peacebonded before we move any further....and confirm when you know they are.." Limara turns back to the purple knight . "we were attacked by two Leucrotta down the road aways, i dont know how many travelers they have harassed, but they are dead now. I have just asked my colleagues to confirm their weapon stowage to avoid any misunderstanding. Please feel free to check anything you deem necessary....Sir knight.."She  leans forward slightly toward the knight "...i understand the shrine to Tempus here was destroyed by the lawless hordes, has it been rebuilt yet? "
Beltain goes across to allow the knight to check his weapons.  He is uncomfortable with the situation but just wants to get out of the snow and into somewhere warm...
 The Purple Dragon Knight replies "Leucrotta!, yes, fearsome beasts indeed, you have indeed made travel safer for all.  The temples, are functional, but they, as Arabel itself, are rebuilding"
The Purple dragon Knights check the partys weapons are peacebonded, then wave them forward to the gates "Enter"
Feng assumes a haughty mein and strides proudly into the city. “Which one of you poofs wants to be drank under the table?”
"A drink sounds good Feng, and mayhap a little music.... i'm gonna check my horse in at a stables then go for a drink or three with feng here" says Coleridge.
Beltain walks through the city gates after Limara looking around in wonder at the size of the buildings and the sheer number of people.  He has heard tales about theft in large cities and takes care to keep away from people.  "Let's find an inn and decide what to do next."  he says "A glass or several of mulled wine would be just the thing to shake this cold from my bones"
Rizzit says to the party as they enter  "I would really like to go through my draconic rite of passage guys, I know you wont understand what it is but I need about a 10 day to get through it.”

The Wizard Nosnibor addresses the group "Well Fellows. As we've reached town i know i should take my leave of you. But i have found all of your companionship to be most agreeable. Would it be possible for me to stay within the party and become a regular member of your intrepid band? There.. I've asked. No need to for the nerves really. Also Beltane. If you wish my help in researching your magical ring i would gladly lend my abilities. I have a passing knowledge of matters arcane and am much more comfortable in the environ of the library than i am in the dungeon. Though i hope that will change."

The party decide to take the ring they found in Half-Hap to the local sage.  The sage looks over the ring.  It is a platinum ring set with a large diamond surrounded by a circle of smaller sapphires and rubies.  These gems gleam brightly even in the dullest light.  An inscription on the inside of the band reads simply "for Alenea" in Elven. The sage puts the ring on, it appears a loose fit on him.  "At will, by uttering a command word, you can use light as the spell" (caster level 2nd) he says.  "At face value its worth about 750gp...but...i believe this ring holds more secrets."  He places a jewellers loupe in his eye and once again examines the ring.  "Judging from the style of the setting and the form of the Elven letters in the inscription, the ring is of high-elf craftsmanship.  The name "Alenea" might well be a reference to the sorcrer Alenea, a legendary elf hero of three millenia ago.  An adventurer and a wanderer, Alenea was the lover of the wizard Eldarniel, court magician to a powerful elven king of old.  Since Eldarniel was a legendary crafter of magic items, especially rings, it seems likely that he created the ring for Alenea, perhaps to aid and protect her on her travels"  The sage hands the ring back to Beltain.  "Im sure this ring has other powers, but it will require that you do some more research into the items History...  I think the ring goes by the name of "Bright Evening Star"...  Feel free to visit myself again, or any of my fellow sages, once you have determined a little more about the ring, maybe we will be able to help you again"

Limara thinks a moment, she had heard a story about this ring, somewhere, sometime...She recites her knowledge.

“Little is known of Alenea's early life before she completed her magical training and began her adventuring career.  She was born in a small fishing village on the coast,  and at a young age, she entered one of the elves' many spellcasting academies.  When her studies were completed, she joined up with an adventuring troupe along with another young mage, Eldarniel.  Together they explored ancient ruins and plumbed arcane secrets, but thier chief passion was finding and cataloging the mystical properties of moonlight and starlight.  Some lore-masters credit them with discovering silver's effects on lycanthropes and crafting the first Ring of Shooting Stars.  Whether these claims are accurate or not, the pair certainly revealed many potent magical effects centered on the light of the moon and stars.  Alenea and Eldarniel also loved to sit by the still waters of the many lakes they came accross...from dusk till dawn, talking and exchanging sweet nothings.  Thier love was strong.”
"That is very romantic” says Beltain “Perhaps we should sit under the stars together and see if the ring reveals its properties in that environment?" suggests Beltain, "Even if nothing is revealed it would be romantic for us... perhaps"

The party book into the Inns and spend a while resting, training, purchasing…

Feng stands in the stables holding the reigns of a white horse. "I name my horse  "Shinegami" - my we trample the blood of my enemies into the mire of their bodies whilst their glazing eyes still have the power of sight... an if this nag ever throws me, It'll never do it twice"
He puffs his chest out “For I am FENG! The great! The powerful! The wealthy!…The world of men shall weep tears of blood before I meet my lord Gruumsh again!"  He Looks around the deaf walls of the stable
and whispers "But for now it's just my little secret! hehehe!"


----------



## tariff

*ENTER BIBABOBALOBALOS THE DWARF*
A dwarf stands at the bar in the Tired Traveler "Ah, Barman. I seem to have had the misfortune of finding a magic portal. Could you tell me the name of this place, good sir?"
The Barman peers down at Bibabobalobalos "Hail my man...i mean dwarf.  You are in Arabel, in the region of Cormyr.  If ye looking for adventure i hear a adventuring group has just entered the town.  Or perhaps you would just like refreshments.. please, take a look at our menu"
"oh, look over there a dwarfy chap" says Deirdre, sitting in the corner of the Inn.
"Dont stare dear" replies Walter.
Bibabobalobalos replies to the barman, "Oh good. I think I'm still in Faerun. That's good, at least. I'd best shop for supplies but I'll be back. Thankyou good sir."  Bibabobalobalos exits the Tired Traveler.  He encounters several adventurers outside the weapons shop. "Excuse me my good fellows could you make way, please, as I require a new rapier? Thanking you." Touches forelock.
Limara steps aside for the dwarf, noting his lightly armoured appearance. She also notes he is on his own and buying a weapon... " Certainly sir by all means.....pardon me but,are you a local here?  we are new in town. Does this vendor of weapons you seek come recommended, because our party are looking for good place to refresh there arsenal."
Beltain speaks to the dwarf "If you live here, Sir Dwarf, I would be grateful if you could give your recommendation for a good alehouse too.  I would fain leave such a large city without discovering something of the goings on.  Is there such a place where the citizens gather to discuss the latest new, mysteries and liaisons...?"  Beltain continues, "If you live here, Sir Dwarf, I would be grateful if you could give your recommendation for a good alehouse too.  I would fain leave such a large city without discovering something of the goings on.  Is there such a place where the citizens gather to discuss the latest new, mysteries and liaisons...?"
The Wizard Nosnibor interjects  "I say! Mister Bibabobalobalos. Did you mention that you had been transported to this area via a strange vortex? I must say this is curious as that has also recently happened to me. Please tell me of your experience. If you do so i will give you a bright shiny coin."


----------



## tariff

After making a few purchases Rizzit books a room at the Elfskull Inn, feeling this to be a pleasant and trustworthy place. He requests that he will need no disturbance as he will be performing a kobold rite of passage in his room, this will involve meditation and fasting so he will not be requiring any food.  After the 9 days he emerges, much weakened by the fasting but with a huge smile on his face "This is an important milestone in my life" he beams.

Nosnibor spends his time in town making scrolls scrolls and cooking.

The party spends 11 days in town.  They all gather at the stables.  Beltain has a new mount, purchased for him by Limara.  He names the horse Salix. "This is a magnificent warhorse Princess, I thank you for your gift" 
"You chose a good horse, .. the pleasure of the gift is all mine. All you need now is some nice leather barding for it. Shaded in your deities colours would be nice." She replies.  She looks across to Feng who is grooming a large white horse.  It seems the barbarian has also invested in barding for the mount.
"Feng has chosen well too. Shinegami looks solid enough for him.." she comments.

The party meet up with the dwarven rogue Bibabobalobalos again.  He is also in the stables.  Limara and Beltain talk to the dwarf about joining the party.  He agrees. "I have never adventured this far south and east before. There appears to be much trouble here, much more than in Silverymoon." He says.
"Yes, Cormyr is full of adventure at the moment Biba…Bibalo" Limara has trouble pronouncing the dwarfs name..
"You stumble over my name?” asks Bibabobalobalos.  “I find this a lot with humans. Bibabobalobalos is a proud and traditional dwarven name but I have been called 'Bob' by many humans and have got used to it. If that will help?"
Limara grins at bob.."yes, that will help us humans greatly.."
"I am glad to help, when I can." The dwarf replies "Bob it is then," He smiles broadly.
"What are your major skills Bob.... do you fight with ranged or melee weapons?" asks Limara.
"I have a short bow but not many arrows. I prefer to get close with my rapier and flank the enemy. I am good at finding enemies weak point. The rapier is not a traditional dwarven weapon but my clansfolk got used to me using it. The deepwarden's often made fun of me because of my use of it." Replies bob.
Limara nods "Sparhawk and Feng will both appreciate your flanking skills, they are our melee frontline."
"Have I met them?"
Limara points at Feng and then Sparhawk.."Pardon my manners... This is Feng the barbarian and Sparhawk the knight...boys this is Bob.."
Feng grunts.
"Greetings Bob" says Rizzit.
Limara turns to Rizzit.."and this is Rizzit, our sorcerer"
Bibabobalobalos stares in horror at Feng, "By Moradin, he is in your party?…"My lord protect me!"  The dwarf looks at Rizzit "Rizzit are you a kobold?"
"I certainly am Sir, and proud of it" Rizzit stands tall.
Bibabobalobalos strokes his beard in an agitated manner. "This is going to take some getting used to. I fear I have led a very sheltered life in Silverymoon."
"Yes ... it certainly is a cosmopolitan group we have... " laughs Limara.
The Wizard Nosnibor stops grooming Robinson (a new horse he purchased) "Greetings Bob. I myself am also a new comer to this group. From what i have witnessed they strive to fulfill good and true deeds. I have heard witness reports from the fair Diedre and Goodman Walter that they saved their lives when they were captured by the evil Zhents. If fact i was just telling my Aunty Beryl about it earlier."
Limara looks at Nosnibor “You were telling your aunt? how ? do you you use your magic?"

Rizzit saddles up Beaker his Axebeak. "Hey Mr Nosnibor have you ever seen a beast such as this fine fellow before? we dont have these in the underdark. Usually us Kobolds ride around on giant weasels, one day I hope to get one myself.  So far all the giant weasels I have met have been trying to kill me"


*LEAVING ARABEL IN SEARCH OF OLD TOM*
Beltain addresses the assembled group "Friends, shall we attempt to see what lies ahead for us on the road by checking what travelers tales there are.  Who knows there may be adventures to be had or wrongs to be righted as we travel on our way"
Coleridge interjects "I don't know if its a matter that we might like to look into after we get moving again.. but i've heard tell that a man people refer to as Old Tom appears to have gone missing from his small farmstead just south of this city"
The Wizard Nosnibor looks excited "Wrongs to be righted? Adventures to be had? Ohhh! I've gone weak at the knees. Can we go looking for Old Tom? Can we? Can we? Can we? Eh? Eh?"  He continues "Oh i just bet he's been captured by some beastie, who's probably misunderstood. If we save him we'll be heroes. Wouldn't that be simply smashing?"
Rizzit nods "I would like to go look for old Tom as well, we cannot walk away from a mystery"
“It soundeth to me this might be a good time to search for 'Old tom'” agrees Sparhawk.
"I feel that we can't leave the Old Tom mystery unresolved" muses Beltain "What say you Princess, it will give you the opportunity to try out your new gear?"
The party packs their items for travel. "Mr Nosnibor how much do I owe you for the scrolls you made me?" asks Rizzit.
"Why Rizzit you don't owe me anything. If i have the ability to make them i couldn't possibly charge you for them. Especially as they'll be used for the good of the party. And i couldn't possibly take any of your hard earned money of you because you're such a smashing chap."
"Why thank you so much Mr Nosnibor, its a refreshing change to have such a pleasant person in the party, hopefully your influence will help smooth some of the rough edges some members have" he says looking at nobody in particular. 
"Well actually Rizzit. I had a smashing idea in that area. To help us all be pleasant and live together better. I was thinking we could have a swear box. Then when we collect money from the bad language we could give it to good causes. Or use it towards our adventurer’s license of something. Coarse language is so terribly upsetting don't you think?"
Sparhawk rolls his eyes and sighs
"I think that is a bloody good idea!" says Beltain, realizing what he's said and hands over a gold piece to Nos.
"I agree”, nods Rizzit  “I would like to see more love in the party and putting an end to the potty mouths would be a good start"

The party set out of Arabel.  Walter and Dierdre ride in the wagon.  Coleridge leads, he has been told where Old Tom's farmstead is located.  A days travel south of Arabel, near the river that goes to the Arabel Springs.


----------



## tariff

Beltain rides carefully, testing the capabilities of his new mount.  He is pleased with the way Salix responds to his commands.  "Nice horse" he says to himself.

"Ohh. This is so exciting.” Exclaims The Wizard Nosnibor “We're just going to go and save Old Tom. Just like that. No arguments or debates. Good needs to be done. So we just do it. *sniff* I'm so Proud."
"Dont get too excited my elven friend, with this party nothing is ever as easy as it first would seem...we normally end up in the proverbial  right up to our very necks" Sparhawk adjusts his lance , resting it in his stirrup, he nudges Faran forward to take up his usual place at the front of the column.
Noznibor rattles the swearbox in Sparhawks direction.
Feng snorts "If anyone wants to shake the tin under my nose, he'd better first invest in some bandages.  I never agreed to such a daft Idea - no-one will limit my freedom of self-expression...unless they are hard enough - of course. And I totally doubt that this will be the case with any of my companions... so if you want to amuse yourselves with the collecting tin, fine - but include me OUT!"
Feng winks at Bob "I'm a nightmare to my enemies - you should be safe enough - for now!…" the barbarian smiles "Just joking, little-one".
Feng selects his Orc Double Axe…and lays it across his pommel "I'm coming on this job 'cos it promises to be more interesting than sitting on my arse in the effete atmos of a large burg. I smell blood on the wind - fell deeds and renown call me onward - but dont mistake me in that I feel nothing for this daft old man who has got himself lost - ok?"
Sparhawk looks around at the group  “We ride out with a few new members...all i can say is i have an agreement with Feng as far as this swear box is concerned, i keep my sword well sharpened, and on a lighter note ...any time thou feels ready Feng i will see thou in the lists for a tourny! As for the new comers ...show yourselves well is all i ask, do your respective jobs and i have nothing to argue with"
The Wizard Nosnibor looks at Feng Gulping. He then quietly gets two gold coins out of his purse and puts them in the Swear box. The Wizard Nosnibor sighs. Swear boxes are such a good idea. But no one ever likes them.
"So Mr Nosnibor your magic comes from books?” asks Rizzit riding next to the elven wizard on his strange bird mount “Amongst my people this is unheard of, our magic comes from our links to the great dragons"  The kobold turns to Sparhawk “Think positive Spar, we are missing the root of most of our troubles in the past and now we have a much more positive influence in the party, another scholar like myself"
Sparhawk leans forward and whispers to Faran "My point exactly, my good friend"
The Wizard Nosnibor replies to Rizzit “Yes, Elven Wizardry as it is called now, or Simple Magic Using as it was known in my home land, is all about learning the thurmaturgical rules that bind the universe together and bending those rules to your will. It is a process that involves intense study and years of trial and error practice. I attended University for many years to learn my craft. I see the manipulation of the rules of the universe as more of a Science than an Art. I find it marvelous and incomprehensible that others can learn these same results through sheer talent. It is indeed awe inspiring."
"Wow that sounds like a lot of hard work to me, I just got the urge to use magic and there it was, of course the spells I can cast are very limited” states Rizzit.
"I don't like to interrupt you conversation" Beltain calls to The Wizard Nosnibor and Rizzit, "But there is a cat back here struggling to keep up.  I think that if we venture off the road it will disappear under the snow never to be seen again.  Perhaps she should ride with you Nosi, all the cats I've know tend to prefer the warm to the cold."
Limara pats the back of her horse and indicates to 'pussy' that she is welcome to catch a lift with her.  Limara looks at Nosnibors cat and smiles...." i sometimes wish that clerics could attract an animal companion.."
"I would have thought Bel was enough" says Rizzit.
"Purrrrr" says Beltain with a laugh.  Beltain then begins to whistle a merry tune…well, it would be, could he whistle.  He sees the pained look on the rest of the partys faces and stops abruptly.
Coleridge lightens in mood recites some poetry... possibly inspired by Beltain's whistling or perhaps to stop him trying again.

"The morose mage met the poor pauper suffering sleepless nights"
"since his shabby house had been targeted by termites."
"He had little lucre or wits left but said he could afford about"
"a couple of copper coins if the conjurer could help him out."
"The mage gestured and incanted, and motioned and chanted till"
"the termites tumbled from the house, obeying his will."
"The house holder paid him saying "You rose to the occasion.""
"To which the mage replied, "It did not take much persuasion.""

Coleridge hums to himself a while riding on, enjoying the bright chill day, then continues his verse

"Then there was the trouble with the jaded juvenile"
"Whose fatigued father found entertaining him futile."
"If you can come up with an idea which proves to be a winner"
"Then we would be willing to if you want to stay for dinner.""
"The mage gestured and incanted, and motioned and chanted till"
"There were explosions, and lightshows, and fireworks to thrill"
"Later at dinner the father whispered, "You're a star.""
"To which the mage replied, "They're spells. That's all they are.""

Coleridge once more hums to himself as they ride on, smiling to the world in general.. he brings his poem to a close

"There was the raging river with a trader trying to get past"
"But who could not wade through as it was running too fast."
"If I am to sell anything I must fetch up at the fair."
"If you can get me across then I will pay any fare.""
"The mage gestured and incanted, and motioned and chanted till"
"The waters began to slow, and then they were still."
"The man said as he paid, "That was just the job I confess.""
"To which the mage simply replied "Yes.""

Coleridge his verse done, pats his horse companionably and urges him forward, just enjoying the ride and company of his companions.
"Col, i must declare that your verses always seem to lift the day." Says Limara to the bard.
Beltain applauds Cole's verses, delighted by the changes in cadence and the smooth flow of rich words.

Beltain rides up next to The Wizard Nosnibor.  They get talking about religion.
"I am not from this world i do not worship the same gods. In fact on my world there were only 7 gods and they were all gods of the Humans. Traditionally we Sidhelien, or Elves as you would call them, worshiped the earth as an entity of balance and nature. Not actually a God per se. Or gods invested their power into there Noble lines of the various lands giving them immense powers. These 'Scions' "Nosnibor makes little speachmarks with his fingers as he says the word Scion."...Were responsible for their countries and the people in it. It's sort of like the head of the state was also the head of the church. Unfortunately if another scion came along and killed the head of another country he could take all of his power and also steal the country. It was a terribly messy system, with alot of Nobles going around killing each other. Often at the head of large armies. So the Gods on Cerilia were never really the harbingers of good tidings. "

Coleridge rides next to the dwarf "So, Bibabobalobadobalos" Coleridge ineptly attempts the dwarf's name "sorry i think i'll stick to Bob from now on too... I was going to ask where do you hail from, and how did you come to be here?"
"Yes" agrees Beltain "Come Bibabob, tell us your story to while away the time as we ride South"
 Bibabobalobadobalos replies "Coleridge, Beltain, I hail from Silverymoon. Things are a little hazy as far as how I got here is concerned. I believe I may have stumbled upon a magic portal." He strokes his beard and lapses into silence again.
During the journey party fill in Bibabobalobadobalos on past events..  They tell him about Poacher.
"I have too have only recently joined them Young Bob.” Says The Wizard Nosnibor to the dwarf “I was also transported here through a teleportal misconcordance. Though it seems to have happened to me alot. I came from Icewind Dale to this place. Though i am originally from another world."  The Wizard Nosnibor briefly gets off his horse and picks up Pussy before climbing back on.
"Yes, faerun is blessed with many magic portals." Replies the dwarf.
"Yes. This i have noticed. " The Wizard Nosnibor wipes a tear from his eye.  "Most of them seem to turn your friends inside-out."
"Is that your magical companion wizards are famed to have?" asks Bob.
"Pussy? Pussy is my best friend. She's lovely. And very warm and fluffy."
"Did I hear correctly that they can talk?" says Bob.
"Pussy can talk to me. She's very learned. She used to be the Minister for Cat Affairs in a whole Country. She's a very important cat." Replies The wizard Nosnibor proudly.  "So Young Bob. Are you a right thinking fellow of Courtesy and honor?"
Bibabobalobalos strokes his beard. "Yes . . . "
"Well i had this idea. If we have a swear box we can save up money to give to charities and orphanages we pass buy. Want to sign up? It improves our behavior AND helps the needy?"
"Honour is paramount to the dwarves of my clanhome. Does this mean I have to start using foul language? For smeg's sake!" says the dwarf.
The Wizard Nosnibor shakes his head.
"Oh..For NOT swearing? Interesting concept." Replies Bob, suddenly getting the idea.

*OLD TOM’S FARMSTEAD*
Presently..the party arrive at a small Farmstead..
Time of Day: 05:00 PM.   - Snowing Day 25, Hammer (Deepwinter) 25th, The Year of Rogue Dragons 1373 DR.

Beltain shields his eyes as he scans the area, worried that the snow may conceal hidden enemies.  He moves forward to get a better view of the wooden farmhouse.
Rizzit rides up to the farmhouse and looks through the windows.  He sees no-one inside.
Limara waits patiently to see the results of Rizzits observations.
Coleridge says out loud "I don't know whether someone has already been to check the farmhouse and this is how they know of Old Tom's disappearance, or whether they were just assuming due to him not coming to Arabel as is his normal routine.  Either way we should be cautious, and considerate if the property, in case it has been a mistake"
The Wizard Nosnibor speaks "Perhaps we should announce our selves in case the poor chap is in his house and is afraid that we are raiders? And please don't be offended Rizzit, i know you're a lovely chap, but he may get afraid if his house is approached by one of your kind. Perhaps the least strange and threatening of us should approach. Perhaps Limara, as she is of the fairer sex."
"I never thought of myself as threatening before" says Rizzit.
Beltain replies to the kobold "I'm afraid that you must begin to see yourself as more and more threatening to humans as you take on your dragon ancestry.  We in the party probably don't notice the gradual change but someone new, like Nosi, sees it clearly"
Feng, impatient with the vaporing prattle around him, moves over and checks out the old Well that stands beside the farmhouse. “Oi! Grandad!" he shouts down.  Feng's darkvision picks out a crumpled form at the bottom of the well.  Feng indicates to the others, who ride over.  “Theres someone down here” states Feng flatly.  
Beltain rides over and dismounts and then casts a Light spell down the well to illuminate the body.  It does not move, and it appears to be a man.
Limara speaks "Rizz..no anybody who is small and light that could go down the well in a bucket to tie a rope on the unfortunate fellow?.."
Rizzit thinks hard "I cant think of anyone Lim"
Feng grunts "Now I realize that I should have brought a harpoon - so this is the mystery? Some old twat has fallen down the well and broke his neck? Hardly heroic, or reward-worthy - still, at least It got us out of the city for a while.  Mystery solved - lets move on"
The Wizard Nosnibor looks at Feng and places a coin in the swearbox. "Dear me. The language in this Party really is awful.” Says the Wizard Nosnibor as he looks anywhere but at Feng.
Beltain listens to the banter, he gets out his rope and starts to make knots in it.  Someone's got to go down and logically it should be someone who can climb out again if they need to.  Biba isn't saying a lot but a small thief would seem ideal?" he raises an eyebrow enquiringly at the dwarf.  "I'd go myself but I'm too big, can't climb and am wearing armour..." he adds "If we put the rope around whoever we lower. and then attach the other end to one of the horses, we will be able to pull the explorer out immediate-like should there be any problem." Beltain continues "But we'd better get a move on its getting towards evening already"
The Wizard Nosnibor looks down the well “We should be more respectful. This poor man has died down a well and we are being insulting and coarse about it. We should respectfully retrieve his body and inter him with good regard. It's the least we can do. We do have two Holy Me...er.. People in our group. "
Limara sighs "ok everyone is in agreement then.. the body must be recovered......now for the second time WHO is going down the well to tie a rope to him? " She looks at the small, unarmored and light kobold. Then looks at the dexterously blessed rogue dwarf...
Bibabobalobalos suddenly notices all eyes on him.  He looks down the well to gauge the ease of the task  Limara hands him a rope.  She ties one end to Venomblood., who seems uncomfortable with this.
Bibabobalobalos begins climbing down the well.
Limara calls down "i have faith in you... if you dont fall, i'll give you a cigar !" she laughs
"But I don't smoke!" replies the dwarf as he descends.
The dwarf successfully climbs down the rope to the bottom of the well.  The body is indeed that of an old man.  His back, leftside, has been pierced by an arrow.  The end seems to have snapped off.  The man is quite dead.  He ties a rope to the man.  
The party all assists in bringing up Old Tom’s body.

The party examines the body.  The arrow seems to be a standard arrow, the kind sold in every town and city.  Limara thinks that the single arrow killed him, hes been dead for quite a while, between one and two weeks, the cold has kept his body in good condition..

"Well the arrow, killing him or not, is proof of foul play." Says Bob as he removes the rope from his waste.
"Oh the Poor man. What sort of monster could attack such a defenseless fellow."   Tears of anguish run down The Wizard Nosnibor's cheek. Tears he sheds for a man he has never met or known. He picks up Pussy and cuddles him.

"Maybe we should look inside" says Rizzit.  He dismounts from Beaker and moves to the front door..  He pushes the wooden door...it swings open.
"Covering you Rizzit," says Bibabobalobalos as he rushes after the kobold.
Beltain recoils his rope and stows it.  "Time to investigate the house?" he asks Limara "There is a mystery here Princess"
"Oh Pussy. Why are people so cruel?"  Sobs The Wizard Nosnibor.
Feng looks at the corpse "Hardly an act of a valiant foe to shoot an old man in the back....and they were afraid of the crime's discovery, so they pitched the body down the well?.  I don't think we should be too worried by the coward, concerned.  Just a job for the local flatfoot - not for braves like us".
"We shouldn’t assume there was only one assailant... we need clues" says Limara.  She follows the others inside the farmstead.  Inside is a living area, a kitchen, and a single bedroom.  There is a empty stable also attached to the main building.  They begin to search it for clues.  The old mans personal items still appear to be here, although no money is found, and everything seems in an orderly state.
Feng rubs a finger across the table, he looks at it and then holds it up to the party.  His finger is black, “Soot” he says.  They find that the whole house seems to be covered in a fine layer of soot.
Limara looks up the chimney..it seems normal, she turns to the wizard "Nos..you are a learned mage... can you see any clues in here we are missing?.  Why is everywhere in here covered in a thin layer of soot.."
The Wizard Nosnibor shakes his head.  “I know not” He continues "Can one of the Clerics ask their god for guidance? Some sort of Augury? Or should we carefully wrap old tom in a shroud and take him back to town where the authorities can contact his next of kin?"
"hmmm" muses Coleridge as he looks round at the soot covered house "the chimney is not blocked now, i wonder if the soot could have perhaps come from someone covering the chimney to cause the house to fill with smoke and thus getting the old man to exit.. Whereby he could be easily slain by whatever individual or individuals did this. It would indeed as Feng surmised be a very cowardly way of killing an old man, but would also mean they were trying to keep the crime secret by leaving no sign of struggle in the building it would mean there was the possibility that Old Tom had just gone elsewhere.  Once done it would have been a simple matter to uncover the chimney again, and as long as the body in the well was not discovered all that would be apparent should anyone come looking would be that the house was dirty with soot"
"Nicely said, Cole." Nods Feng  "But why?…The only remarkable thing about this palce is the well , and the nearness of the river. This is a law-ridden land, but some will try to make a profit on the margins... Rivers were the first highways. In the wilds, rivers are still used to get skins and suchlike down to the cities for the ladies to have them turned into rich clothes. Perhaps old Tom saw something he shouldn't, or fell out with his partners in a dodgy game.  Smuggling is one of the oldest games in the world - Don't know about anyone else here, but I'd walk barefoot over broken glass to avoid paying taxes to some aristo with too much time and money on his hands. A motive for keeping the murder secret might be either fear of discovery, OR they still need to use this area, and don't want to stir up the law".
When The Wizard Nosnibor hears Feng begin to speak he reactively reaches into his back and take out his purse and the swear box. When the Huge Half-Orc fails to swear The Wizard Nosnibor looks a little abashed.
"You make a well reasoned and salient argument Mister Feng. I once read in a statistical analysis of city watch and Guard demographics that most murders are carried out by someone who the victim knows. And a financial motive is one of the most common. If Coleridges scenario is correct, which is it's self an adroit chain of reasoning, this murder was carried out in cold blood so it would follow that there was a motive. Unless he was killed by a wandering psychopath or wanton killer. I my self have seldom come across this type. So have little understanding of their ways. I personally follow Mister Fengs cogent train of thought and think that this may be likely some nefarious criminal dealing." Nosnibor spins round and shouts at his cat "Pussy. Get off the dead mans bed! Have some respect!"
Limara stands quietly listening and thinking.... "The theory we seem to be forming is a good solid theory... unfortunately we have no evidence that points to who the killer or killers might be. "  She turns to Nosnibor "In answer to your question Nos, augury unfortunately is no use, the spell 'Speak with Dead' is the one we need to get information from old tom. But i cannot do that spell until i gain more experience. The priests in the shrine to Tempus could cast it, in Arabel.  We are in a lawful region and within a days ride from Arabel, which houses a platoon of Purple knights. I believe it to be in our own best interests to report our discovery promptly. As it is too late to set out for Arabel today, i suggest we return there in the morning.  Don’t forget that old Tom has been dead for at least a week, maybe two... "
Sparhawk nods "Limara has a good point neighbours, let us take shelter here this night and return on the morrow to report our findings to the proper authorities"
Beltain speaks up “I agree with most of what has been said but the soot is indeed puzzling.  Climbing up onto an icy roof to block the chimney to drive the old man out seems a perilous strategy.  Then he has to get down from the roof quickly but not falling and then chooses to kill the old man with an arrow to the back rather than a dagger thrust, which must surely be a more effective method?  And then he drops the body in the well, where it is sure to be found, rather than weighting it with stones and dropping it in the river where the likelihood is that it would never be recovered.  There are surely many puzzles here!”
Coleridge nods at Feng "It is indeed a good hypothesis that Feng makes that the reason to try and keep the murder secret is that whoever perpetrated the crime needs to continue to use this area and needed the old man out of the way... in possible answer some of Beltain's questions, working on the supposition that it is the location, not the old man himself which were important to the miscreants, the may not have known who/how many people were in the farm house, it then becomes less of a risk to cover the chimney to get the occupants to run out where they can be picked off by bow, rather than face melee against a potentially larger force... as for dumping the body in the well i can only suggest that they either felt it may come to light too soon if dumped in the river, even weighted if the river is fast moving there would be the potential for it to wash a shore further down, or it would give them the possibility to retrieve the body at some later point for some other nefarious reason"
The bard continues "This is all supposition on my part though, based on what i can see before me, i would suggest we stay here the night, one while we mull over our next course of action, viz returning to Arabel to report this matter to the authorities, and possibly gaining information by the ability to talk with the dead... also if whoever perpetrated this  is using this land/farmhouse we may encounter them if they return, for although tom has been dead some time they may be making regular use of the property.. i would suggest us stabling the horses and concealing our presence in so far as possible so as not to alert our being here to any n'er-do-wells"
"And two, it is getting late and i do not see the point in traveling back this late in the day this crime happened some time ago and reporting it will keep another night.”

The party move old Tom to the stable.  Beltain prays for him.  They then settle down for the night.  The night passes uneventfully.

Time of Day: 08:00 AM.   - Snowing Day 26, Hammer (Deepwinter) 26th, The Year of Rogue Dragons 1373 DR.

The Wizard Nosnibor cooks up a hearty breakfast of Bacon, Sausage, Egg spiced with powerful herbs and with fried bread. He also brews a large pot of tea.  After they have had breakfast, the party head out, back to Arabel, with old Tom’s corpse.
"Great..now we gotta share the ride with a corpse!" moans Walter.
Beltain snaps back "You are welcome to remain here if you wish it Walter, but I think it would be wiser to come with us back to the city"
Sparhawk looks at the cleric “Whilst I agree with your intentions neighbours, let us not forget we are supposed to be escorting these good people, therefore they have a right to not be best pleased at riding with a corpse, as for suggesting they remain here ... I expected more from you Beltain!"

The party ride back to Arabel.

Time of Day: 05:00 PM.   - Snowing Day 26, Hammer (Deepwinter) 26th, The Year of Rogue Dragons 1373 DR.

The party inform The Purple dragon Knights of their discoveries.  The Purple Dragon Knights inform the party they will look into the matter.  The party spend a relaxing day in Arabel.   There seems to be nothing else they can do for Old Tom, so they plan to head out of Arabel in the morning.  Hopefully they will be able to travel to Suzail without further interruption.  That evening they have a few drinks..

Morning arrives..

Feng yawns "More bloody snow - Rise and shine, all youse heroes!"
"I am so sick of snow" says Rizzit, standing outside the inn.
Limara rises and looks out of the window at the beautiful snow falling on the town making it all seem so clean and bright. She contemplates the days travel lying ahead as she pulls on her leather trousers and boots.
Bibabobalobalos comes out of the inn into the street where Rizzit stands "I prefer the Underdark, you don't get any snow there."
"me to" nods the kobold.
Sparhawk laughs "Do not moan neighbours...This weather , like this journey is character building...trust me in the future you will look back on all this and laugh , but will have learned from this experience"
Beltain replies "I can tolerate this snow, it is far better than the mists of that accursed puppet village, Half-Hap" he shivers "We should count our blessings, our former companion Poacher is still in that god-cursed place"
"I'm not sure a tight fitting leather cap is the thing to be wearing in this weather." Bibabobalobalos pulls his cloak tighter about himself. "Anyone got an Endure Elements spell they can cast?"
The Wizard Nosnibor reaches into his bag and pulls out a couple of woolly hats.
"me me me,” shouts Rizzit waving an arm in the air, “please" he adds
The Wizard Nosnibor smiles "If you chaps are cold perhaps you'd like a nice warm Bobble hat to keep you warm? I knit them my self."
The Wizard Nosnibor hands a nice Lime green and Orange Bobble hat to Rizzit. He also reaches into his bag and gets him a lovely warm pink and purple scarf. "Those should keep you all cosy Mister Rizzit."
"I'm not sure lime green and orange is my colour Mr Nosnibor." Says Bibabobalobalos.
"I've got a yellow and electric blue one?"
"That sounds wonderful, Nosnibor, I thank you very much."  Bibabobalobalos feels a bit of an idiot he places the bobble hat on his head.
"You're absolutely welcome Mister Bibabobalobalos. Knitting is my hobby, there's plenty more where that came from."
Bibabobalobalos smiles at the Wizard "Cooking and knitting, you are talented in extraordinary ways."
"How about some mittens if you time to make me some" asks Rizzit.
The Wizard Nosnibor looks excited "Oooh. Mittens! Oh i'd love to make you some mittens. No one has EVER asked me to make them some Mittens before. Thank you. Thank you! I'll get on it as soon as i can."
"I'm not sure mittens would do for me, Mr Nosnibor, could you knit me some of those gloves without any fingers?" asks the dwarven rogue.
"How about a technicoloured kobold balaclava" chips in Rizzit.
"I could use a matching cardigan, too." Says Bob.
Feng curls a lip in contempt "Enduring the elements makes one harder.  Ya don't see me dressing up like the offsping of a woolen cod-piece and a maypole."
Feng turns to his kobold buddy "Rizzit, I expected more of you, clearly I'm unsurprised by the antics of our Elvish and Dwarven interlopers".

The party once again leave Arabel, heading for Suzail down Calantars way...They travel a day and rest the night, in the morning they set off again..

Time of Day: 01:00 PM.   - Snowing Day 28, Hammer (Deepwinter) 28th, The Year of Wild Magic.

*FOOTPRINTS IN THE SNOW*
Beltain drops back behind the wagon and draws up on the other side to ride next to Limara.  He leans out of the saddle to give her a kiss.  Limara returns Beltain’s kiss, then kicks Venomblood on noticing something ahead.. "hey boys ...look i can see footprints leading from the road into the snow...look southeast" she points at the footprints in the snow.
Feng grunts "I'll stay right here with the wagon. I don't think that tracks leading to or from a main road are remarkable - not everyone starts at the beginning of a road and moves along it to it's ending. Some people have to join and leave a road half way along. This should not be seen as sinister - otherwise we'll be stopping every mile or so, tracking peasants to where they decide to  behind a bush!"
The barbarian shouts "OI! BIG AND UGLY! FENG IS HERE! WANT TO FIGHT?"
Feng snorts "I rather thought not!"
The bard Coleridge interjects "I agree Feng, unless there is anything apparently untoward about these tracks why are we following them? we are on the road south, its not as if we are using it exclusively, someone may be out hunting, or went off the track to relieve themselves"
Limara rides down the road and slowly follows the tracks for a way.  She shouts back "Is blood under a tree, splattered all  over the snow untoward ?"
Coleridge sighs "I don't know Limara, it depends why its there, there is nothing to say that it is not simply blood from an animal a hunter has killed and skinned, or blood from a beast slain by adventurers such as ourselves... we live in a violent and brutal world sometimes, tracks and blood do not necessarily add up to something untoward and as Feng stated if we stop to investigate every set of tracks coming off the road we'll be stoppin' every mile or so"

Limara follows the tracks..upahead she sees a outcropping of rock.  There is a opening, a section of track emerges from the cavemouth...a mine?.  She indicates for the others to follow her.


----------



## tariff

*THE MINE*
Sparhawk dismounts replaces his lance and draws his sword ready "curiosity will get the better of us one day methinks" he says lightly
"This looks more like it!" says Rizzit.
Bibabobalobalos agrees with the kobold "A mine! Oh good, I'll be much more comfortable in there." He smiles.
The party move closer to the Mine entrance.  They see noone.  All is quiet.  There are mine cart tracks leading into the darkness.  Bob, using his dwarven vision, sees that they bend round a corner, not far into the mine.. "Should we take the animals in to get them out of the weather?" he asks.
"We can leave them under the trees for shelter.... i hope we wont be in there long enough to worry about them." Replies Limara.
Beltain dismounts and ties Salix to the side of the wagon.  He goes to draw his sword, sees the peace-bonding and refrains, then he follows Limara towards the cavern entrance.
Limara unhooks her peacebonding, but draws no weapon. "Do we go in with light or do the darkvision people wanna check  it first ?"
Beltain turns to Bibabobalobalos "Well Master Dwarf, with your great racial knowledge of the subterranean can you tell us about the rock structure of this place, and what kind of precious metal or gems there are to be found in it?" 
Beltain colours "Um, Bibabob, forgive my ignorance of your race, but I assumed that you were a male of your kin, is that so....?"
Limara takes a sudden interest in the floor just in front of her... so much so that it would appear that its made her take a rapid intake of breath. Beltain turns and looks at her, "What is it Princess?" he asks
Limara mumbles "Its not really the done thing to ask a dwarf its gender..."
Beltain turns to her in surprise "Is it not" then how do I adress Biba?  Master Dwarf or Mistress Dwarf, surely it cannot be so much of a secret?", he turns to Bibabobalobalos and says "Your pardon if I caused offence, I am unfamiliar in the ways of dwarf-kind, please say that no offence has been taken for none was surely meant"
Bibabobalobalos tugs at his beard "It's alright, Limara. I've been around humans for sometime and got used to their funny ways! In my experience it's only the Hearth Guards that grow their beards these days though many generations ago, before the Thunder Blessing, male and female dwarves both had beards. Don't mess with the Hearth Guards, big nasty brutes of women they are!" Bibabobalobalos examines the entrance to the mine.
The dwarven rogue whistles. "Dwarven work!..Look at the craftmanship there!"
"...its a hole in the rock" says Limara unimpressed.
"But look at the shoring up, quality I tell you, quality!…"Dwarven quality mining here," He whistles again.
"Let us just check whoever made these footprints are safe and well and then be on our way Princess" says Beltain.  He turns to the dwarf again "Biba, do you want to lead the way into your ancestoral halls?" Beltain asks the dwarf "My lady" he nods to Limara "And I will accompany you as an honour guard if you wish"
Bibabobalobalos tugs at his beard again, looking into the mine "It's procedural to register a mine with the Mining Council, at least, it is with the dwarves in Silverymoon.  I'm sure that the dwarves in this area will have followed both custom and the law" "As if they had a choice with the knights about" he adds under his breath
"You would have thought that the law would require this to be registered for tax reasons at least..." nods Limara.
"Yes, most dwarves are law abiding." Says Bibabobalobalos.  Though some of the ones that live very deep can be . ." pauses, "a bit funny," he finishes lamley.

*ENTERING THE MINE*
Bibabobalobalos hears the drip drip of water, apart from that. it is quiet... He proceeds forward cautiously.
The rest of the party stand ready at the entrance, waiting for a signal from Bob.
Rizzit ties Beaker to the wagon then goes to the entrance of the mine.  He waits for a second then enters, Limara tries to stop him, but the nimble kobold scuttles inside.  "pfttt, dwarves are beginners at mining compared to kobolds" he says as he enters.  The kobold gets out a potion and consumes it.  An invisible but tangible field of force surrounds him.

Outside Limara turns to Beltain "That stupid kobold is going to get someone killed with his selfish ill-considered actions...we should have him on a lead" she says to Beltain. "..I can hear him talking from here..."
Beltain sighs "I think we may be needed soon, the dwarves may not appreciate a kobold visitor, particularly one who tells them that kobolds are better at mining" 

Coleridge turns to their wards "Well its a good job your not in a rush to get to Suzail Walter, by the time we've investigated every trail and hole we come across you could be an old man" quips the bard.  Walter lays back in the wagon and lets out a large sigh.
Coleridge looks into the mine.  Bob and Rizzit are out of view.  The bard turns to the others "I'm going to find out if they've found anything of significance, you guys stay with the wagon and the horses” He enters the mine.
The Wizard Nosnibor peers in to the cave entrance with Pussy in his arms.  "I say." He says quietly. "You chaps are awfully adventuresome. You simply can't leave a hole in the ground unexplored. I'm dreadfully impressed. My Uncle Nobby would've loved this sort of thing. He was always singing the praises of messing around in dark back passages."  The Wizard Nosnibor delves into his own pack and brings out a large Icicle.
Feng snorts "This had better be a goldmine. If I see lumps of Coal, I'm liable to become irritable".  Feng crouches by the entrance, shield fronted, ready to charge in should he hear a cry of alarm.

Inside, Coleridge retrieves a sunrod from his pack and bangs it on the wall to bring it to life.  He sees Bob ahead of him, looking down a branch in the tunnel.  "Hey Rizzit, Bob... you guys okay in here?" Coleridge calls out in what he believes to be sotto voce, but which in actual terms is more akin someone speaking quite loudly in a bad stage whisper

Limara watches Coleridge enter, she hears him talking in the darkness, she smiles...then bursts out laughing,”. I guess we might as well go in then..."

Beltain looks at Limara and nods and then takes a step into the mouth of the cavern, waiting inside in the darkness for his eyes to become accustomed to the gloom

Sparhawk commands Faran to wait for him, then turns to Walter and Dierdre in the back of the cart.  "Neighbours, it may be best if you come with us, for safety sake you understand, I am sure we wont be long but feel it in best interest if we stay together" he says to the escortees in the cart.  “Im not going in there!” exclaims Deirdre.  Walter sits up “We will wait here…we are not far from the road”

The Wizard Nosnibor whispers to Pussy "Mister Sparhawk is so lovely to his horse Pussy. He must be a really lovely chap. Anyone who likes Ponies must be nice. I like their wuffly noses, i like their cloppy feet. I like the way they look at you when you have something nice that they can eat."


----------



## tariff

Bibabobalobalos sees that there is an area of water.  Some of the tunnel is submerged.  He examines the water and drops a rock into it to test it's depth. The water is approximately 4ft deep.  Bob sees what looks like an old trunk..infact two, in the water up ahead..Bibabobalobalos shouts back down the tunnel to the others "Water here.  It's a bit deep. I'll tell you something for nothing about dwarves; they don't like water very much. Who can swim?"
Sparhawk strides into the mine..its very dark.. He moves toward Coleridge’s light. Bibabobalobalos smiles "Yes, Mr Sparhawk, sir, a strapping big bloke like you could wade into this pool here without difficulty. If that is what you would be inclined to do?"
"I would prefer not to go wading through water as platemail does not tend to be much of a buoyancy aid" replies the warrior.
"I take your point!" replies Bibabobalobalos "Then, of course, there is the problem with rust.”

"I thought it was cats that didn't like water, must be getting the two things confused" says Coleridge "I don't mind getting in to try and get them up... by the looks of it it shouldn't be above my chest, and this leather armor we got at the keep seems well cured" Coleridge pauses a moment "my only reservation would be that the last time i came across a pool underground like this was at Galath's and it had a nasty creature living in it... how about tying a rope to me then if anything untoward happens you can yank me back out of the water?"
"Cats and dwarves don't like water!" replies the dwarf "No. Cats, dwarves and halflings don't like water." He corrects himself "Ah. Cats, dwarves, halflings and mad dogs don't like water."

Feng moves boldly inside. "I have a rope. You feeling depressed?"  He snorts “If me and Sparhawk keep a grip on the rope, it's gonna be one hell of a fish that is gonna steal our wordsmith from us! ..."an' It won't wake up from the headache that Feng's little axe will give it!" Feng poses a little with the Orcish double-axe "What do ya say Limara? The Greataxe or the Double axe? What is really Feng? I wants to know. I'm just not sure I consider a chopper worthwhile if ya don't need two hands to wield it properly". Feng laughs loudly until he considers that he has conformed to most half-orc barbarian clichés in just two sentences, and stops with a cough.

Limara replies “I think they both suit you well. I know a mighty Half orc warrior, he favours the Greataxe...says it makes more of a thud when you hit!"

Bibabobalobalos nods "Feng, the dwarven waraxe is more flexible in that it can be wielded with either one or two hands, though wielding one handed does take some skill and practice. Alas, I am not proficient and have to make do with my rapier."
Feng shoots the dwarf a look "Yeah. My mistake. I probably looked like I would be interested in your opinion. Pah! Rapier! When you die, can I take it and give it to my first-born daughter?"
"Oh!" Bibabobalobalos smiles nervously.

Beltain looks at the half orc "I had thought that you favored an axe such as, what was it now, Laskar's Bane?  That certainly was a death dealer and put fear into the hearts of your foes.  Why do you think that you should change?"
Feng snorts again, ignoring Beltain "Ya know what! I can't be arsed waiting for you strange bunch to be tying each other up. I'll wade in a' take a look-see."
Bibabobalobalos cheers "Well done that fellow, good luck."
Feng places his dagger between his teeth and settles his shield on his arm, and wades out into the water....Slowly, feeling his way "Come on in! The water is lovely!" He mutters "Jessies" 
Bibabobalobalos calls back "I would do but it's over my eyes!"
Feng calls back "And the problem is?" Feng smiles to himself.
"When I get a chance I'll take swimming lessons” says the dwarf.
Beltain follows the half orc into the water.

Feng pushes his way through the water toward the two submerged trunks.  They both are ruined, broken open.  Feng shouts back to the others "THEY'RE JUST CRAP, BUT THE WATER GOES IN A COUPLE OF DIRECTIONS!"

Sparhawk speaks up "As I see it neighbours we have 3 options...we can all head into the water, we can all follow these cart tracks , or we can do a quick reccy in both directions by splitting up"
Rizzit follows the tracks a little way, they continue on and turn round a corner.  “The tracks go deeper in the Mine” shouts Rizzit.

Feng pushes on through the water with Beltain following. He turns a corner.  There is a dead end, but a miners lamp glows from the top of a rock.  Several more broken trunks lie submerged in the water.  Feng and Beltain check the area but find nothing of interest.  Feng pushes through the water again down another tunnel.  This also ends in a dead end.  Both of them begin to make their way back to the party..

Back on dry land The Wizard Nosnibor says to his comrades "Did Feng just say the Cee Aarh Aye Pee word?" Limara whispers back to Nos.."Yes, i think he did" "Oh Fooey." Says The Wizard Nosnibor as he puts another coin into the swear box. Limara looks at the wizard "I thought that ..that word... was just slang, from the inventor of the flushing toilet, Thomas Crapper.... am i wrong?...gnomish fellow i believe..."
"Flushing toilet? By the holy arse of Gruumsh - what are you on about?" says Feng, arriving back.
"Yes you are. That's an uban legend."Says The Wizard Nosnibor as he puts another coin in the swear box. 
"oh.. thanks for informing me.." says Limara, she turns to Feng "Feng... apparently CRAP is a swear word too according to our learned mage here..." 
Feng smiles mischeviously.
"It most assuredly is."  Says The Wizard Nosnibor as he shakes the tin at Limara hopefully.
Feng speaks "Crap is a swearword? Well, now I am surprised - whoever thought that Crap would be though of as rude?”

Knowing Feng is a lost cause The Wizard Nosnibor puts two more coins into the Swear Box.

Limara turns to Nosnibor and smiles. She takes a coin out of her pocket..” Nos, dear Nos.. there are indeed times when swearing and cursing are not acceptable, for instance when we are addressing Ranked Purple Knights or nobles, when we deal with councilors in a town. There are more examples too, especially in a lawful region like Cormyr. Now at those times Feng and everyone else is expected to bite their tongue and show no outward disrespect, for the sake of the whole party…but then there are other times when that doesn’t apply. During those times I am more than willing to accept Fengs or anyone else’s colorful language, as long they aren’t  personally belittling or verbally bullying a weaker person.”..Limara puts a gold piece in the swear box. “This is the only time I will ever put a coin in this box. I do it because I intentionally swore to offend you and for that I am truly sorry. Any money I have is used to further the cause of my church not your charity, please don’t ask for another donation. “

Beltain climbs out of the water…  He looks down at his dripping clothes.  Then at the wizard.  "I think that the idea of a swear box isn't a bad one but your definition of swear words appears to be very wide and not understood by all in the party.  If I was to fall on the rear of my person I need to know what I can say that I have hurt without having to pay you amounts of money.  We can't have the situation of people hesitating in critical situations and fumbling for a word thus putting there or others lives in jeopardy.  I consider swearing to be where the objective is to annoy or cause offence, if the use of a word is not intended to do these things then I feel that your tin should not benefit. In short the offence of swearing is to a large part in the intent rather than the language.   We clerics have to take action to heal a bloody or bleeding wound then we need to describe it as we see it.  Sorry I know that you do this for the best but I feel that a fully documented procedure with all offensive words, including those in elvish, dwarven, orcish and kobald  are clearly noted would allow us to understand more clearly what is to be avoided."

“Frankly standing in water up to my chest is no fun." States Feng "I really hope I don't stub my toe and vent some more salty expressions.."
The Wizard Nosnibor nods to Limara and Beltain "I agree with both Limara and Beltain that swearing constitutes times when we are showing outward disrespect and that that should be curbed, thus is the purpose of my swear box. I also agree that what qualifies as a time when someone is swearing should certainly include times when the objective is to "Annoy or cause offence" or "Personally belittling or verbally bullying a weaker person". However the genesis offensive of bullying behavior is in the language it's self. Coarse and observably limited linguistic phraseology such as your ' swear' words encourage fast reply, no thinking behavior, which mirrors the fast reply insulting nature of the language. Studies have shown that language and behavior are linked. And Beltain, your point about ' fumbling for a word thus putting others lives at risk' is erroneous. By searching for alternatives to the common, and i do mean common, expletives we increase our vocabulary and offer us more alternatives of speech in dangerous situations. Thus allowing us to describe said situation more precisely and increasing out chances of survival, not decreasing them. as we do when we exclaim with simple profanity. And my final and most important point about moderating our language at all times is that it is a reflection of who we are. Are we simple gutter thieves who sneak into other hiding holes and steal their hard earned money? Or are we brave and heroic adventurers who bravely fight the evils of the world and redistribute wealth amongst the population? Do we chose to be brave. Honorable. Steadfast. Dependable? Or are we just a rabble who are out on the make, to get what we can for our selves in the world? Our behavior and attitude is one of the things that define this. And our language is a thing that underpins our behavior. So do we slay foul beasts? Or ing twat some ing stupid ing monsters s? Do we rescue the fair maiden? Or do we stubble upon some ing useless tart? "  The Wizard Nosnibor counts seven gold coins into the swear box.  He continue "Language is really a very powerful thing. It can bend reality. It can define what is correct. And it can also define what is BAD. That is the purpose of the swear box."

The Wizard Nosnibor bends down to his cat "What was that Pussy? Oh. I'm sorry i swore. I really needed to to get my point across.”
Feng spits as he climbs out the water "Typical Mage. Words are important if that is all you have. You don't get to be so talkative when you stalk some beast which you have to face - perhaps alone - perhaps in unfamiliar and difficult places, far from help or recognition."  He stands upright "Feng is what Feng is. Don't take it on yourself to foist unwanted improvements on me. Don't the teacher have to be better than the pupil if the teaching is to be something other than a teacher’s ego trip? Run twenty miles in my shoes and take on a rough fight at the end of it, then come back with something to say. 'Cos all I'm hearing is someone flappin' their gums."  He points a finger at the mage "We all know good from bad. I don't know if I need someone to tell me I'm right or wrong. Even if it ain't all the same to you, I'll take my cue from Limara and Beltain. They've stood with me with bloody hands and even brought me back from death. They've earned the right to bore my ears orf. They've paid in blood and sweat. They ain't just sat in a room somewhere and read a lot o' books."
Feng Sneers "I reckon readin' gives someone an overdeveloped sense o' themselves.” He bellows “I AM FENG…And someday, people will read of me!"

Beltain looks over to Limara "sat in a room somewhere and read books, Princess?" he grins "No way Feng, we are clerics or sterner stuff and worship the gods to war!” He turns to the wizard “If you use words Nosi, you'll always find someone to argue with your point of view.  Not many argue with Feng's axe, and those that do are soon as silent as the grave"
Feng gives and exaggerated sigh "Beltain - I said you hadn't... must be the weird acoustics in here... I dunno, I may be a simple man, but I never thought that swearing robbed an action of nobility. Make sure you never stub your toe as you help an old lady across the road, thats all I can say....but I'll be ED! if I let prat-hat over there be final judge of my actions. The only one who has the right to do that is the person who can kill me."  Feng sets his mouth in a grim line.

The Wizard Nosnibor looks directly at the half orc "Feng i absolutely agree with your point of view. And i absolutely apologize. I have no right to stand in judgment over your behavior until i have stood in line of death with you in the battle over evil. Until such time as i have done so i will withdraw my comments and my swear box. However i do still believe the truth of my earlier points. Though, as you have so eloquently stated, i do not have the right to express them here. Again you have my humblest apologies. We will return to this topic of discussion when that time comes." The Wizard Nosnibor pulls out a small bag  "Does anyone want a boiled sweety?"

Feng suddenly laughs "Mage. I am at fault. I should take my own advice. It's only words, after all. Carry on with whatever you want to say. I just won't promise to listen.... but I tell ya what - if ever it seems that I cannot rage-in-battle, just give me some more crack-brained advice, and it should sort me out nicely." Feng takes a sweetie and slobbers noisily

“Nos...i like you. You have upstanding values, your Aunty must be proud....and thank you for the candy." Says Limara as she takes a sweet.
Bibabobalobalos scratches his beard, looks at The Wizard Nosnibor and shakes his head.
Coleridge speaks "You make some interesting observations Nosi, but as others have pointed out we would no more have someone else's opinion about our use of language rammed down our throats, than we would have another’s religious beliefs thrust upon us. You also need to ask yourself about the derivation of a great many words, many that you view as acceptable alternatives to common slang words, were themselves slang derivations in the development of our common tongue... and you call the words common, but does that necessarily make them wrong, as with all words it is the context in which they are used.. you can be derisive, hurtful and downright nasty without uttering one word which you view as an expletive.. and make someone feel better and brighten someone’s day by using a phrase which is full of them"
Coleridge continues "There is no bad language, all language is beautiful in its intricacies and development, there are only bad ways in which people use language... but the debate seems to be over now anyway, i just wished to added my 2cp worth, cos words are important to me and my profession"

Sparhawk speaks up "If we have finished discussing the finer points of language and eating sweets and worrying about wollen hats and such like can we please focus and get on with this neighbours"

"You can't knock a good boiled sweet Spar" Coleridge grins 

The party travel on, following the mine tracks


----------



## tariff

(NOTE: Due to lack of time on the GM's part the following few sessions are in a very abbreviated form.  Hopefully one of the players will now be taking over as Journal writer 

*THE MITHRIL MINE*
Time of Day: 02:00 PM.   - Snowing, Hammer (Deepwinter) 28th, The Year of Rogue Dragons 1373 DR

The party follow Feng down the tracks...it eventually opens into a dark cavern...

The Wizard Nosnibor hugs Pussy close as he follows behind the others.  Quietly he whispers to his cat "It'll be alright Pussy. Don't be scared. We're with brave adventurers now."

Boge scouts ahead of the party, moving into the large dark cavern.  His darkvision scanning the area.  Suddenly, he spots Goblins.  A sound of screeching goblins suddenly fills the cavern.

"Oh, good! Goblins!" says Bibabobalobalos  "There's a lot of them so form lines so they can't get behind us!" he advises.

Limara scans the area, but she can only see as far as the light shed from her sword, Justice.  "Are they coming from both directions? can anyone see or hear?"
Sparhawk grips his sword "Just a walk in the park neighbours" he says in a stern whisper.
Limara turns to the warrior "Spar, do we block both corridors with two groups of four? or take them on mass here as we are..... how do you want to play this out?"
Sparhawk replies"At this time we cannot discern from which directions they may come ...I suggest we let them come to us for this moment"
Limara nods "...agreed  ....". She shouts to bob "BOB...pull back next to Feng, dont get caught on your own..."
"Once we are set, I have no doubt we will be able to hold our own....Tis sometimes best to let the opposing offense commit their forces before deploying ones own" Sparhawk says with an air of authority
Limara replies"in this case, being goblins i think you're right to choose that tactic.... you hold the frontline steady and i'll make sure you dont fall...."
Sparhawk grins "This is the first true confrontation I have had since being a puppet, I have no intention of falling and plan to make my strikes true"
Limara laughs..."thats the way to do it.....sorry.....yes it will be a joy to fight as a cleric and not as a toy"
"Alas tis a shame my old comrade Faran will miss the fun again...he will be most displeased, but then again he always was bad tempered" Sparhawk says with rye smile, his eyes dancing in both directions watching for the oncomming assault
Feng shouts "HA! GOBLINS! FENG IS HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!…Thank Gruumsh! At last, a real fight, if only against these little bastards." Feng hefts his new double-axe. "And what name will I give you at the end of this? Goblin chewer? Head cleaver? Terror-by dark? I just hope it will not be shirks-to-bite. Come, my new friend. Lets drink together." Feng begins to feel his rage build.. 

Beltain turns to the bard “Hey Cole - when we get an audience maybe they would like to hear that flute we found way back?  I wonder if goblins like music?”

"Better play quick, then - while they still have their ears." Snorts Feng.

Coleridge nods "Your right Beltain, i think a nice tune may be in order.. but let us wait till our audience has the best seats in the house"

Beltain laughs "I'm sure that your performance will be remembered for the rest of their lives.   Their very short lives!"

The Wizard Nosnibor] "Perhaps if we tried to talk to them? You know Goblins are very intelligent. And can be quite sensitive in their own way."

Rizzit turns to the wizard "Mr Nos we blast now talk later.  Best tactic with goblins believe me"

The Wizard Nosnibor shouts out in a Goblinoid language "Don't attack us. We come in peace."

*BATTLE WITH THE GOBLINS*
The Party fight the goblins.  The goblins have two shamans with them, and a leader.  One of the shamans casts a Silence spell at the party, which initially proves very annoying.  Rizzit goes to work with sleep spells, and Coleridge uses the magical flute “The Fifth Wind” to great effect.  The Wizard Nosnibor uses a Web spell to ensnare the leader, and also summons a beetle to the parties aid.  Sparhawk and Feng wade in to the Goblin attackers.  Bibabobalobalos thrusts his rapier, And Limara summons her spiritual weapon.  Beltain assists by attacking and casting healing spells.   Soon the party is victorious.  Several goblins lie asleep from Rizzit’s spell.  The party discusses questioning the goblins, before they can however, several black dwarves appear from one of the tunnels connected to the mine.  Duergar!.  The duergar spot the party and see the sleeping and dead Bloodweb Goblins.  “Bloodweb goblins!..the treaty has been broken…and we have upworlders here” they shout before attacking the party.

*BATTLE WITH THE DUERGAR*
The party fights the deep dwarves.  Some of the duergar grow in size as they advance on the party.  The party is also surprised when several duergar appear out of thin air and attack them.  It seems they can cast invisibility.
The battle rages for a while, but the party once again defeat their foes without too much difficulty.

*THE PARTY SPLITS*
After the party defeats the Goblins and Duergar they have a brief recce around.  Rizzit locates swarms of spiders in a room full of debris and is hurt badly.  Bibabob locates a map and a segment of a diary in a room to the east that seems to have been occupied by Drow.  The party takes the loot outside and loads it onto the wagon.  There a lively discussion ensues, Walter does not wish to wait around whilst the party rest again before they explore deeper in the mines. Rizzit tries to change his mind with the use of a charm person, Limara nullifies its effects, and several members of the party are appalled at Rizzit’s actions.  Spar, Limara, Belt, Nos, and Cole decide to escort Walter and Dierdre to the nearby town of Immersea, a mere 8 hours away.  They have promised to return after they have dropped Walter and Dierdre off.  Walter and Dierdre will be staying with friends in Immersea, the Wyvenspur family.  They will wait for the party to return, and continue on with them to Suzail.  Bibabob, Feng and Rizzit follow the mine tracks back into the Mithril Mines..





_Duergar Attack in the Mithril Mines_





_Goblin Leader ensnared by Nosnibor's Web_


----------



## tariff

*Feng, Rizzit and Bibabobalobalos in the mines*

Feng and Bibabobalobalos continue to search the caverns whilst Rizzit rests in the Mine.  They find a tunnel that heads south which is marked by statues of dwarves (Duergar).  A passage also leads west, but it is very small, to small for a dwarf even.
Then there is the iron door guarded by two drow west.
Feng and Bib return to the mine and await Rizzit to wake.
At midnight the kobold awakes.  They decide to confront the Drow.
Bib drinks a potion of invisibility and moves forward to attack the drow.  Rizzit fires magic missiles from round he corner and Feng charges in.  The drow die quickly.  
Both drow carry iron keys.  The party open the iron doors and enter.
They come into a courtyard. There are two doors.  One south, one west.  Feng opens the southern door.  Behind the door is a bedroom with bunkbeds, and two drow.  The party attack.  Bibabob falls asleep by drow poison, they kill one of the drow, but the other runs through a curtain, feng follows, he comes into a large room, a laborartory.  In the room is another drow dressed in robes.
Rizzit fires off a scorching ray at one of the images, but he misses.  Feng attacks but also misses badly.  All the images of Amandrukil move thier hands in arcane gestures, a scorching ray hits Feng and hurts him.
Rizzit uses his wand of burning hands and blasts the images of the drow mage, several wink out..  Feng wades in and soon the mage is dead.
The dynamic duo continue to search the area.  They come accross a strange creature..some sort of demon or something..it seems to be protecting some sort of torture chamber.  Feng hits the creature with a mighty strike of his axe.  Rizzit blasts with magic missiles.  The creature tears into Feng, tooth and claw, ripping the barbarian to pieces, Feng collapses to the floor dead.  Rizzit retreats backwards firing off magic missile after magic missile at the advancing creature. The creature strikes several times at Rizzit but the kobolds magical protections save him.  At last the creature falls to another barrage of magic missiles.  Rizzit looks over at his dead friend.  Suddenly Feng is surrounded by a magical glow, and dissapears.  Stunned, Rizzit runs out of the drow complex, dragging the sleeping dwarf Bibabobalobalos with him.  Outside, in the snow, Rizzit builds a campfire to keep the sleeping dwarf warm, whilst they await the others to return from Immersea.






_Feng & Rizzit face Amandrukul_


----------



## Greyhawk

*To Immersea and back*

*To Immersea*
After much discussion it is decided that Rizzit, Bibabob, and Feng would stay at the mine whilst the rest escort Walter and Deirdre to Immersea.  Once that is done the party will return to the mines.  Immersea is approximately 8 hours away and the two groups part company at about 3pm, the larger group heading out through the snow towards the road from Arabel to Immersea.
"I think it was about 2:30 when we started so I hope that we can make it to Immersea by 10:30pm, grab a few hours in bed, and then get off at first light (4am?) to get to the cavern by midday.  Even so I am sure that Rizzit and Feng will not be able to resist a foray against the drow, if drow there be."
 "OK!” says Limara “If we hussle the wagon horses for the last hour, we can cut the journey to 7 hours.... each way that is a 2 hour saving... plus I get to pray on time.. We need 8 hours rest so we are not fatigued in the morning.... so we get in at 9:30pm... and leave at 5:30 in the morning, that’s assuming we are not jumped on the way...."
"We get our wards there safely!” says Sparhawk, ”That is what we are being paid to do! As for the others ...we can hope that which ever deity they believe in keeps them safe" he rides on lance in hand and ready.
Beltain is obviously annoyed at Sparhawk’s concentration on Walter, to the exclusion of everything else "Sir Sparhawk, we accept that you are being true to those who hired you, please also accept that others in the party have, not only this, but other loyalties in their minds.  Their loyalty to their God, friends and fellow citizens.  You may not share such loyalties but you must recognise that such exist"
As they ride along Beltain asks Nosnibor to look at the elvish ring ‘Bright Evening Star’ and assess its capabilities. 
Sparhawk continues to argue with Beltain "My objection is to people expecting to just leave our wards and go off looking for adventure anytime it pleaseth them...we are being paid to do a job, either do it or don’t is my simple suggestion neighbour"
Which invites another response from Beltain "Look Spar, a man, like you or I strayed into those caverns and was killed, murdered by the goblins.  In addition there was some evidence that drow either were or had been living there.  Now drow are the most evil set of bastards known to man and it is anyone's duty to stop them if they can.  This isn't 'Adventure' it's a moral duty, even if we don't get paid to do it!"
"So report it to the proper authorities...” Sparhawk retorts “Again you speak a personal opinion, I have met a couple of drow...and they did not attack or even try to be offensive. In fact they were quite an honourable pair as I recall"
"You have a point” Beltain concedes “Walter & Deirdre should not have been left out in the freezing winds and certainly not subjected to spells from Rizzit.  I am with you 100% on that and" he sighs "I suppose that there may be drow that are not evil but yours are the first that I've heard of.  But let's treat them with care, I'm not going to adopt Nosni's 'everything is good at heart' approach with them - not if I expect to live much longer!"
"I am a warrior sir cleric” says Sparhawk amicably “I too do not hold Nos' approach, lets face it , if there were no evil in this world I would be out of a job"
Beltain laughs, glad that the discussion has ended "Oh so true, Sir Knight.  By the way do you know what sort of merchant Walter may be?  He carries no obvious wares and didn't even have horses when we met him.  Whatever he carries my be small, lightweight and valuable.  Perhaps gems, information (is he a spy?) or perhaps drugs."
"A good point," says Sparhawk "However you can ask him yourself as you are riding next to the wagon!"
Walter turns to Beltain "I deal in all manner of things, buying/selling that kind of  stuff.  I had just arranged a shipment of rugs from Suzail to Arabel when I was kidnapped by those Zhent fellows" , he laughs "You know...in all the time i have been with this group, no one has asked me anything...to busy arguing amongst yourselves. Still, I’m glad to see the back of that half orc, and that kobold...mentalists I tell ya!"

The Wizard Nosnibor sits in the back of the wagon and gets a quill and some paper out of his bag. He sticks his tongue out of the side of his mouth and begins to pen a letter. When he hears the others talk about him he looks up and joins in their conversation, periodically turning back to his letter.
His thoughts are interrupted by the conversation between Spar and Beltain and he interjects " I say chaps, I feel I'm being slightly misrepresented or misunderstood in my intentions if you think that i believe that i have an 'everything is good' approach.  I merely think that we should give people the chance to prove they are bad. If we try to parley first and leave combat as a last option surely that is an honourable approach? If we lead by example. say, by NOT butchering folk in their sleep or slaughtering prisoners. You know, simple things like that."
"You are at it again, Nosni" says Beltain in an exasperated voice "Using pejorative words like 'butchered', it's only slightly better than 'slaughtered', if we are to look at things in an even-handed way then 'killed' would be a better was of expressing things.  Perhaps try and include some neutral language in the letter, so not 'murdering goblin bastards' or 'sweet, pink and fluffy goblins' but the tribe of goblins that attacked and tried to kill me and my friends' and we might be getting somewhere"
"Ok. How does 'killed while unable to defend themselves'; sound then?" responds the elf. "Unfortunately, it sounds accurate”, replies Beltain “But in the heat of battle, when an enemy is disabled for a round or two, it seems only common sense to take the advantage while its there.  But I hope that you don't have me down as such a killer, for I value your high regard... Or the Lady Limara, as I'm sure we all see her as the inexorable & incorruptible bringer of justice."
Beltain leans over in the saddle to see if he can determine what Nosnibor is writing about him.
"What about in the heat of questioning?" continues Nosnibor. "Not much heat around here" says Beltain looking around at the snow, completely bemused by Nosnibor's response "Perhaps he's too engrossed in scribing to have been listening properly" he thinks and urges Salix back into position.
"I have to say I agree with Nos on the issue of slaughtering prisoners!” Sparhawk tells the party members “I find that totally wrong, If you take someone prisoner, you are by any accordance of war, under some obligation to not just disarm them and kill them.  If you plan on slaughtering them then just be done with it. However that said on the flip side of the coin, If you try to talk to every foe to discern their intentions you will wind up very dead very quick.  To make my point clearer the foes could have just been killed as they fought...why bother to even pretend to take prisoners...I am reasonably certain that technically the open murder of a prisoner would be considered as a war crime"
"Jeez" says Beltain, "We all, including you and Nosni left five stable but unconscious foes in the hands of Feng and Rizzit.  Which is as near condemning them to death as I can think of.  You didn’t even think to bring them with us.  If you consider yourselves guilty of war crimes then you'd better hand yourselves in at Immersea, or do you consider that because you didn't actually kill them, just left them to be killed, you hands are clean?  This is war against evil, ask the Purple Knights, and in war there are hard decisions to be made.  One of these is what to do with foes captured for information, in reality we do not have the forces to guard them and we dare not leave them at our backs"
"I never expressed any preference in taking any prisoners...” retorts Sparhawk “Secondly my assumption was that between Coleridge and Limara at least some good sense would prevail...Ok what information did said prisoners give us sir cleric? I ask you that?"
"Very true” Beltain admits, “No information that I can think of, they were in our hands but they never accepted their fate and submitted the information they surely held.  Perhaps you are right, Sir Knight" he says sadly, "That capture does not yield information that we can use to protect ourselves and our friends - Only time will tell"
"That is why you don’t just take prisoners everywhere you go...by making someone a prisoner you then have to give them certain rights as prisoners of war.  Taking of them prisoner was simply and excuse to murder in cold blood unarmed foes....I am sorry but that goes against all I am and all I hold dear... maybe next time you could go one step further and stab them in the back so they cant see you coming"
"Wait just a minute - I took no part in prisoner killing although I have no problems with such battlefield 'justice'.” Exclaims Beltain incensed, “I have to admit that I don't subscribe to such notions as Human (or indeed Inhuman) Rights and such but treat each encounter on its merits - If I think we can gain an edge by capturing and gaining information by some means then I'm all for it, but in this case I do not think that I acted improperly even by your or Nosni's standards.  I was down South in the mines trying (unsuccessfully) to keep Rizzit and Feng out of trouble."
"Hang on neighbour, a minute ago we all stand accused of said crime...how can you now say you were no part of this act?" accuses the knight.
"I am guilty of the act, the difference is that I consider it no crime and certainly will not be handing myself over to justice for.” Replies Beltain, “I have little time for the Purple Knights, who seem to prefer tying complex knots than chasing the orcs that trashed Arabel.  If you think that you've committed a crime then hand yourself in, is all that I say.  And while we are about it, I think that Limara is one feisty young lady for whom I have nothing but respect.  Her conduct has been irreproachable, if a little more subdued than her earlier days.  Justice needed to be done and she didn’t flinch from carrying it out – battlefield justice – none of the slow torture of days on the road, in prison and the inevitable hangman’s noose for those guys, despite their admission of killing the human poet without remorse!"
"They never said they killed him!” argues Sparhawk  “There was no admission and no evidence of them murdering him....and by that token then surely Limara deserves the same fate as she is a murderess herself now? or are we into double standards again sir cleric?  I believe your feelings for said fair cleric are clouding thine mind and judgement her neighbour" with a broad grin.
"I stand by my actions Sparhawk” interjects Coleridge “I also never agreed to the taking of prisoners and certainly not the woefully uncouth swine and a gaudy, sock-sucking sub-literate simpletons that tried to silence the flow of my art; I interrogated as I saw fit, the creature had the choice to live by providing me with answers, it chose not to so it died"
Beltain agrees  “I have no doubt that Limara acted properly although, as I have said, I was down to the South.  These goblins had murdered the poet, they murdered our bard’s poetic flow and were guilty of attempted murder on the party.  Case closed!  My feelings for Limara are simple and unbiased.  Her actions here commend her to me, dispensing justice with compassion.  As for them being prisoners I’m not even sure that is true as they never submitted or surrendered to us, they were just slept by Rizzit.”
Coleridge continues "I have known you longer than any of the others we travel with Sparhawk and value your friendship and trust, but in this matter you will not sway my view or opinion. I could have just slain the miserably blighted blackguard, the perverted, disease-ridden diaphanous drivel from a doddering dullard, but I chose to question it first to see if I could gain from the encounter.. if it had responded I would have honoured my word, it didn't so I kept my word to it"
"Coleridge we indeed have been part of the same group for a long time, And by the looks of things no one is going to sway in their opinions neighbour" concedes Sparhawk
Limara turns to Beltain and smiles fondly.."Thank you Belt", having been quietly listening to the conversation for a while, speaks up. "Spar, when I see lawless evil, it is my duty to slay it . The very fact that the goblins and duergar had set up camp in Cormyr is reason enough to act.....You ask why i questioned them.... well it was a goblin that we questioned that told us about the human and his sad demise. I am certain that I have broken no laws in my actions in the mines. This is Cormyr, evil hordes have no rights here, the whole state is at war at the moment. As a Red Knight cleric I ally myself to the purple knight’s cause and if I can kill their enemies then I will.  Also, how can you murder a goblin???.... it’s like saying murder a rat or murder a poison ivy bush... "
She continues, the colour rising in her cheeks "I killed none of the sleeping foe, but would have had no problems in doing so if we weren’t being attacked at the time.... they were evil lawless scum, they deserved nothing else.  As for the goblins not admitting to the death of the poet ... how naive are you... no wonder warriors don’t represent people in a court of law... they are evil goblins who hate humans, what do you think they did to him ? "
She finishes in a conciliatory tone "I don’t think we are that far apart in our opinions friends... let not the death of a few goblins cause a problem..... "
The beautiful lady cleric turns to the merchant "Walter... please can you hustle the wagon horses for the last hour, it will save an hour on our journey... thanks......oh, and what is your opinion of goblins and duergar camping along a merchant trail ?"
He replies "Well, I’m a merchant not a adventurer, and yes I dislike monsters and such.  BUT, they weren’t camped along a merchant trail, they are in the underdark.  From what I understand Underdark is below all of Faerun.  As long as the monsters stay down there...and don’t impinge upon my profits, then all well and good"
"But they left the underdark and took a poet, killing him below.... " she points out but Walter responds "They said that?... I thought the said poet had stumbled into the underdark.  If that was the case, it was his fault...no humans should be going underground"
"Where do you think the influx of evil in Cormyr is coming from Walter?" she responds drawing him to the conclusion, "Well, yes, I understand your point, but was it those Goblins...specifically.  I mean, there’s an awful lot of beasties that roam this planet...cant tar em all with the same brush.. I mean, humans don’t have a great reputation amongst other beings"
"Also, if the poet stumbled into the underdark... what was all the blood in the snow outside..." says Limara pursuing her point and Walter responds weakly "I have no idea, maybe like you said, he’d killed something before he went in...who knows"
"If a being acts within the law and with consideration then i agree with you Walter, but they attacked us first without warning... they got the justice they deserved.".
Walter changes tack "Were you not on their turf?...How would you react if someone barged in your home.  Don’t get me wrong, I don’t like goblins but look at it from their point of view".  "Well,” explains Limara “If someone walked onto 'my turf' then i would ask them what they wanted.. if I didn’t like their answer i would tell them to leave... if they didn’t I would make them...  How would you deal with it ?"
"That the difference between lawful civilised society and the animals.." she adds pressing her point.  “Well isn’t that the difference between civilized fellows such as ourselves and, erm, monsters” he responds lamely “.. I mean, we know they don’t adhere to the same rules, so you should have known what to expect - no?"
"If they are of a mind to attack first then they are the ones who have to deal with the consequences.... I do not make their decisions for them" Limara points out.
"Well, there we will have to disagree.” Responds Walter thinking himself to be on firmer ground “I think adventurers such as yourselves often tread on peoples toes...then you struggle to justify yourselves.  Really, there are better ways of making a living and less dangerous"
Beltain looks at Limara with admiration as she puts her case to the party, after a while his face clouds, why should a professed merchant defend the position of such as goblins that traditionally prey on travellers.  Could it be that this merchant has dealing with such creatures?  There would certainly be a profit to be made.  He resolves to watch the merchant more closely in the future and perhaps he would attempt to get more information from Deirdre, but, then again, perhaps not if he wanted to remain on good terms with the Lady Limara.

*The Owlbear*
Limara starts to reply to the merchant but her eyes have caught a strange sound, it sounded like a bear’s growl but somehow different.  Looking to the west they see a strange creature stalking toward them.  The bear-like stance and feather are quickly recognised, an Owl-bear!  "I've heard these things are vicious,” says Beltain, glimpsing the creature off in the trees to the West, “But does anyone know anything about their attacks and defences?" he asks.
Nosnibor seems unaware of the approaching Owlbear and continues the argument "Well i for one am so very happy to be travelling with such a brave and morally forthright group of daring adventurers. Do you see Pussy? How they discuss morally ambiguous topics with such simple honesty? It's justy simply smashing to see.  Although i myself feel the breaking the law argument to be more manufactured and spurious. I believe the killing of prisoners is wrong simply because it is. Pussy doesn't like it. I don't like it. Only naughty boys and girls kill prisoners." Said the Wizard Nosnibor as he stroked his Pussy and rocked back and forward with the motion of the wagon.
Suddenly he sees the Owlbear and he stands up suddenly with a look of joy and amazement on his face.  "Look Pussy." He says, pointing with one hand and clutching his familiar to his chest with another. "An Owlbear. I've always wanted to see one of them. How marvellous it is!"
A sparkle comes to Beltain's eyes, action again, he gives Limara a quick smile "All this moralising & philosophy about good and evil is all very well, and well may suit the domestic clergy, but it is combat action that is the meat and drink of us War clerics!"
"These creatures are abominations part bear part bird and vicious to boot” Beltain tells Nosnibor, “I think that we will be lucky to escape from them with only minor injuries.  You'd better keep Pus safe!”
 "Pussy can look after her self” says Nosnibor indignantly, “She is an important cat, and has many and varied fantastical abilities. Why i have seen there stare off into the distance at seemingly nothing at all for hours on end. Such concentration requires the sort of mind that only a hugely powerful arch mage can possess."
"Um, yes" replies Belatain to Nosibor, but it's obvious that he was not really listening, he  leans forward in the saddle the better to hear what Coleridge has to say.  He relishes the lyric verse from the bard that precedes each encounter for its innate beauty”.
"Awwww. I remember now” says Nosnibor, unaware that Bel is no longer listening, “These Owlbears are lovely creatures. I'm sure they love to give people a big hug. Or something."
Limara is less than convinced "That thing looks vicious.... you give it a hug if you want, but I have no intention of getting that close ...and the way its homing in on us with those hungry eyes and dribble hanging from its beak, I'd say it think we are its next meal."
"Tish and pish, Just make a loud noise. That'll drive him off." Is Nosnibor’s only response.
"OK, Nosni, YOU make the loud noise, as loud as you like!  If it runs away then we can continue - if it doesn't then it's fair game.  Personally I think it would look better as a winter coat!" retorts Belatin
"Eewww. Wearing animal skins is soo Barbaric. I can knit you a lovely winter coat. And it has the added advantage of not causing the death of an innocent creature." wails the wizard
"You could be right, but it's just about the right size for in front of a log fire.  A combination between a bear-skin rug and a feather bed - sweet!" laughs Beltain "Now tell me Nosni, do they have cubs or eggs when they have young?"
Coleridge begins a recitation to bolster his friends should it be necessary to engage this strange creature
“Downhill I came, hungry, and yet not starved;
Cold, yet had heat within me that was proof
Against the North wind; tired, yet so that rest
Had seemed the sweetest thing under a roof”
As he recites the poem, to inspire his comrades, he slides a bolt ready into his crossbow and cranks it back ready
Limara edges he mount forward to better sight the beast and adds a few words to Coleridge’s poem, adding to the inspiring effect.
"I like the rug idea Bel .." she grins
Beltain nods with appreciation at Cole's verse, he waits until the bard has finished unwilling to interrupt the rolling words that impact on his thoughts.  He pauses to mull over the words and rhythm.
'Nosni, isn't shouting but I'll give it a try' he thinks and yells "GET BACK HOME FOUL OWLBEAR" a little self-consciously and looks to see if it had any effect.
Beltain urges Salix forward to beside Limara and then casts a spell creating a longsword made of pure force that lightly wounds the owlbear.
Beltain addresses Nosnobor: "Well I've shouted it and given it a smack on the rump, so by your reckoning it will be hightailing it back to it's lair and safety now!  If it doesn’t then it can’t be the beast that you identified…"
"Perhaps i can scare it off by banging some cooking pans together?" reposes Nonsi, without much conviction.
The owlbear moves forward heading directly for the party, and Sparhawk wheels Faren and charges at the beast lance in hand.  He strikes true and massively wounds the attacking monster. 
The Wizard Nosnibor takes his bow up in one hand and draws an arrow from a quiver on his back. He prepares to fire at the Owlbear.
Coleridge sights at the creature and looses a bolt, hitting the creature, which stops in its tracks swaying from the damage it has received.
Without a pause Coleridge continues his poem
"Then at the inn I had food, fire, and rest,
Knowing how hungry, cold, and tired was I.
All of the night was quite barred out except
An owl's cry, a most melancholy cry"
Beltain exclaims at the Bard’s versatility "That was even more impressive, a massive hit while composing and reciting the, very apt, verse!  ‘An owl's cry, a most melancholy cry’ as you disabled it – such timing!"
Meanwhile Limara swings her shield behind her back and draws her crossbow. She loads and fires, hitting the owlbear for massive damage.  It slumps to the floor, blood seeping into the snow..
"Sweet" she says under her breath.
After waiting a little time, to make sure that it is dead, Beltain dismounts and loads the Owlbear body onto the wagon, covering it with a blanket to ensure it doesn't offend the sensitivities of Deirdre or Walter.  "Unless there is a nest containing eggs, babies or the creatures treasure we should be on our way" he suggests.
Nosnibor protests "Ewww. Why are we transporting a dead creature? Surely taxidermy is not on your mind?"
"I do not have the expertise to skin it myself but, perchance, there will be someone in Immersea that can oblige " Beltain tells Nosnibor, "Then I will have to find some place with a fire to place it in front of.  It would be a shame to waste such a beautiful pelt"
"Would it be called a pelt, or plumage do you think?", Coleridge muses, "No matter, it will make quite the striking centre-piece somewhere I should think... at the right price of course"
"If there is a nest or den we could spend five minutes looking for it... the tracks in the snow must be still quite clear. Then we should be on our way" suggests Limara, "...oh, and Spar... that charge was text book, sweetly done"
"Look for a den?” protests Nosni “Didn't we split from Rizzit and Feng because they got side tracked from the roll of protecting Walter? Should we get side tracked again?"
"Really Nosni” exclaims Beltain, shocked “I had you down as a caring individual, with a concern, perhaps too much of a concern, for the wellbeing of all creatures. Now, when the Lady Limara suggests that we look for the Owl-Bears nest, to rescue the poor pink and fluffy fledglings, who may well starve without their parent, you site the letter of the agreement with Walter and want to head South for the comfort of a warm bed. I had you down as someone with a respect for life and the spirit of the rules but not one that couldn’t bend a rule when necessary” he continues tongue firmly in his cheek.

*Immersea*
The party continues riding and as the afternoon shadows start to lengthen they come upon a snowman and milestone indicating 8 miles to Immersea. Although Beltain is deeply suspicious of the snowman is appears quite normal and the party increase their pace, arriving in the city as dusk falls.  Walter and Deirdre bid a hasty farewell and retreat to the comfort of their friend’s house, apparently glad to be away from their uncouth guards for a time.
Nosnibor, regales the party with a ditty based on the name ‘Immer Inn’, which is a tad repetitious but has a very catchy tune and the party select this as the hostelry of choice.  They sell the items found on goblins and deugar and (to Beltain’s dismay) the Owlbear pelt for a total of just over 2,000 gps, a nice haul, and then return to the inn for a hearty meal.  Almost as soon as its over Limara and Beltain make their excuses and hurry upstairs as they need to pray.  The others in the group exchange knowing glances and continue to sample the excellent ale.
The following day Nosnibor is awake before dawn and sits in his room and memorises his spells. Then he writes a letter to his Aunty Beryl before the party depart.  With a grunt of satisfaction he completes his description of the finding of the mitheral mines and the goings on inside.  As he writes his normally sunny disposition takes on an air of sadness and perhaps disappointment that the world isn’t the way that he feels that it should be.
*Feng’s story*
Beltain has an excellent night in the Inn's bed - enjoying the warmth and comfort and thinking of the morrow. As they come downstairs Limara suggests to Beltain that the wagon is left in Immersea so that they can make faster progress, pointing out that they can always come back to fetch it, should it be needed.  
The whole party go downstairs in the Immer Inn to partake of a bit of breakfast before the off.  "Neighbours”, announces Sparhawk “I have been doing some thinking whilst i slept, i have decided to stay here with Walter.  I cannot abandon my duty.  I will rejoin you once you have returned from the mines" and Nosnibor concurs "I agree good sir knight.  i too will also stay behind, besides, pussy seems to be getting a lot of attention here, she’s loving it"
When they get down to the main room of the Inn there are amazed to see Feng sitting there.   "Oh my word,..IS THAT FENG OVER THERE!" exclaims The Wizard Nosnibor,  Sparhawk looks over at the barbarian "What is going on?" says sparhawk tersely.
When Beltain sees Feng in the room, waiting, his jaw drops.  Letting go of Limara’s hand he sprints across to the big barbarian and throws his arms round him in a bear hug.  “Feng??” he stutters “How come you are here? Where are Rizzit and Biba? Are you wounded? How? What happened back in the mines?”  While the imperturbable Coleridge just acknowledges Feng with a nod. "Good to see you my friend, where are the others who stayed with you at the mine?" and turns to the barman and orders breakfast before moving to take a seat with Feng and await his food
Limara walks over and sits down to breakfast... "Well with you two as guards Walter and Deirdre will be more than safe here in town” she tells Spar and Nosni “But as it seems that two of our Order are missing, I feel it is my duty to go and rescue them."
Turning to Feng "Good morning Feng... what happened to our sorcerer and rogue?" she asks, " do they still live?"
Feng nods dourly to his companions, "As far as I know, Rizz and Stumpy are in the mines.  If you value their lives, we need to get back there quickly."
"I left the dwarf asleep in a Drow encampment” he adds “He fell prey to their poison quickly, unlike me and Rizzit. After we stormed the gate and overran the guardroom - we met a Drow mage of considerable foul skill. As I've long maintained, the black arts are no substitute for cold steel, and I hacked him down."
Flexes his muscles until his harness creaks.  He continues "In hindsight, that was the time to get careful - whatever that misbegotten bastard had conjured as a guard was still roamin' around. Typically Rizzit stumbled across it and I had to pile in to save the wretch."
"It had teeth and claws like I've never seen", he elaborates “It shrugged off two good hits with Laskur's bane here like I'd patted it with a feather."
Feng pauses significantly "Then it ripped me apart."
He looks around to the others, "The next I knew, I was outside the town and that purple ring had gone."
"I don't really care about stumpy,” Feng sighs “But that little Kobold has got some guts - I'd like to rescue him before the drow string him up with them. If they both stay quiet and hidden, they've got a chance if we hurry back."
"..Oh, and before I get a lecture”, he glances briefly as Sparhawk “When I left the dwarf, he was asleep. I took some trouble to hide him so he wouldn’t be found by a casual search."
" knows wher Rizz is by now. Probably flicking pebbles at a high priest and callin' him a tosser."

*Rizzit’s Story*
"Then we need to start off immediately" says Beltain looking around, "You can fill us in on the details and geography of the place as we ride.  What says you?".  Beltain looks rounds at the others and he smiles at Limara.
Given the seriousness of the situation Nosnibor and Sparhawk agree to accompany the party back to the mines and to check what has happened to Rizzit and Bibabob.  
However they are in for another shock for when they get there outside the mines sits Rizzit and Bibabob.  
Rizzit looks up...he looks very surprised to see Feng riding in the back of the cart.  "Feng? How come you are there?" he asks "What happened to you bro?"
Beltain looks to Rizzit and then to Feng and back again.  "I told you the kobald was indestructible" he laughs, "Sitting here, as calm as you like on a great pile of treasure!"
He turns to Rizzit and asks "Can you tell us your story and what the situation inside the mines maybe?  Feng here was almost monosyllabic in his description of event, but the way he told it Biba was fast asleep and you were doomed when he left"
"Doomed, ha, it was only one huge demon thingy", scoffs the kobald.
Let me start from the beginning says Rizzit enjoying being the centre of attention "Well we sneaked back in and Bob and Feng 'scouted' discovering two drow guarding a door.  We decided to rest so I could regain spells then set off to take out the guards, Bob used the potion of invisibility to sneak up behind the guards where he totally failed to hit one with his sword"
"The fight was then on, Feng charged bravely in whilst I stood my ground firing my magic into the weakling drow, we quickly slew the guards and went through the door"  Rizzit adds in plenty of arm waving and boom sound effects.  He continues "Well next we came upon more Drow and the fight was once again on!"
"Bob immediately got hit by a sleep dart and slept through all the rest of the events" glares are the dwarf, "Myself and Feng fought on, slaying drow about us until we met a powerful drow Mage, he used a mirror image spell to confuse us and wounded Feng, but the friends working together against the foe quickly removed the images and dealt a killing blow"
"After checking the area we proceeded north where my less than stealthy movements attracted the attention of a huge demon, Feng moved up to try and protect me as it attacked but still I took a vicious wound" points to said wound, now healing nicely. "Stepping back I threw magical missiles at the beast as Feng heroically stood his ground against what looked like the end of our days"
"The fell beast with a roar struck down the mighty Feng killing him instantly. The beast moved forward to finish with a kobold morsel not realising I had used more protective magic.  Time and again the beasts blows found only my magical protections whilst I bravely sent missile after missile into its evil body"
"Then with my final magic missile spell the beast stood dumfounded, making one last pitiful attempt to hit me it slumped to the ground bleeding where I quickly finished it off with my dagger"
"As I stood looking at the carnage around me Feng’s body was covered in light and vanished.  Heartbroken at the loss of a friend I returned to drag Bob out of the mine and make him comfortable by the fire whilst I awaited your return"
Sits back down by the fire  "And that’s all we did, how about you guys? I hope you bought some bacon back with you."
"Wow!" exclaims Beltain, impressed "That sounds an amazing battle and I can see why you thought that Feng was dead.  He says that the next thing he knew he was just outside Immersea and so he marched into town and met us for breakfast.  Strange thing was that he purple ring was missing, couldn't really explain how that could of been."
"Um" he continues somewhat embarrassed, "We did have some excellent bacon for breakfast, but we didn't think to bring any for you as Feng was convinced that you were either dead or a prisoner...   Sorry"
“Humph!” explodes Feng “Well bugger me with a cart-pole - Rizz, I thought you was a gonner for sure".  "And the demon is dead? - The praise of the brave to you, Rizzit. Perhaps there's more to this arm waving than first I thought."
"By the way did the drow have any treasure?  Not that it's any of my business, just interested...?".  "Well we have this pile of drow crap here” says Rizzit modestly, referring to a sizable stack of armour and weapons “And did recover a wand and a cloak of resistance that have been split. I think we need to give Feng a chance of a pick though as he did considerable more than the bumbling dwarf in there"
"My goddess Sune was looking after me I think, I cannot see how a little kobold could stand up to such a beast otherwise"
"Well nice to have you back, now lets get inside and kick some drow ass" he concludes and beams at the others.
Rizzit makes sure Beaker has plenty to eat and is secure. Then walks back inside the mine
"By the way Rizzit" says Beltain as he follows the kobald into the tunnels, "Very well done, you are something of a hero on the quiet!"


----------



## Greyhawk

*Drow guards in the mines*

Rizzit moves on through the mine "It was big and nasty and hit very hard.” he recalls, talking of his fight with the demon  “I just do what needs to be done, Feng is the hero" he mutters to himself as he moves in deeper.
"Hey Rizzit, wait for the others and FENG" calls Beltain following, "Well get ‘em to hurry up then, got drow to kill here" responds the kobald
Back at the entrance Sparhawk and Nosnibor have decided to stay outside looking after the horses and loot.
“So Mr Feng..you say you actually died?” says Nosnibor (undiplomatically) “..and then noticed a ring was missing?  ..was this ring magical? ..do you think it maybe resurrected and teleported you to just outside Immersea?.  That is certainly a powerful magical item...albeit it one shot only."
Feng ignores the mage and darts into the mine after Rizzit and Beltain
Beltain calls back to Limara "Come on in Princess, the foul drow await us!", he pauses in the gloomy tunnel for her to catch up...  He looks around, scanning the darkness for signs of movement.  The drow will be alert now, he thinks
"Rizz, you can keep that magic dross” says Feng as he moves forward and still on the subject of dividing the items that he and Rizzit found “I'd like some gold to buy some kick-butt armour and perhaps a magic Greataxe, but apart from that, my needs are few."
"Lets get a move on" says Rizzit, swigging a Potion of Mage Armor, "If anyone has antitoxin drink it now, I would like to have one if anyone has a spare" but there is no response.
Back at the entrance Limara dismounts and enters the cave following Beltain “See you soon Spar, Nos” she tells the two waiting outside.
"Do you have any idea how many drow are still down there Rizz ?" she asks as she catches up with the kobold. "I didn’t see any more but it looked a big place and there were stairs going down" responds Rizzit as he hurries ahead.
Limara drinks her only antitoxin at Rizzit’s suggestion.
"Do you have a spare I could buy off you Lim, I already used mine?" and then realsises that it was her last one.
Bibabobalobalos nods toward Nosnibor and Sparhawk, "See you soon, Gentlemen." And moves to catch up with Feng.
"Feng. Take this magic cloak we found, you have earned it. If you don't wear it you can sell it. Maybe someone in the party has your asking price, no?"
"If we have no more antitoxin then do the clerics have any spells to bolster our fortitude?"
Feng dons the cloak and moves, quietly and carefully, towards the Drow stronghold. "All we need now are the effin Dorfs to appear." He whispers
Rizzit sends his familiar Wizzy to see if he can spot any guards ahead
Meanwhile outside the mines The Wziard Nosnibor looks around to Sparhawk and tries to make light hearted conversation.  After receiving several unimaginative and monosyllabic answers he gives up trying to converse with the warrior. Though Sparhawk is indeed noble and honourable, and a fearsome warrior. The Wizard Nosnibor perceives that he is perhaps rather more boring than an obsessive compulsive stamp collector. Although he would of course never be so impolite as to say so.
"Take care Robinson" He calls to his horse, "Don't get turned inside-out by anything while I'm away."
 “Well Noble Sparhawk, my fine and fit fighting friend. I believe that the treasure is in very safe hands an does not require both of us to guard it. I think I'll just go and join the others. It has been really nice talking to you." He tells the warrior picks up Pussy and wanders into the mine, humming the tune of 'Always look on the bright side of life' to himself.
"I say chaps. CHAPS! Wait for me." Nosnibor calls out when he catches up with Beltain.  Beltain turns and puts his finger to his lips, hoping that the sounds of Nonsibor's enthusiasm don't carry too far in the tunnels.
Creeps forward and takes a look cautiously around the corner
"Shhh, Feng the hornets are in the honey pot" Rizzit calls softly to him
Feng spits on his hands and hefts his Axe and whispers "Gotcha"
"That’s code so the enemy wont know what we are saying" explains Rizzit.
"They ain't the only ones" mutters Feng
Beltain moves out of the main cavern up to support Feng and Rizzit
"Which way did you guys go?" calls Nosnibor (who hadn’t been paying attention.   "Straight across the top of the goblin hall, where the first deugar came from" whispers Beltain back.  "Thank you Beltain." The Wizard replies.
"Move up Beltain, we need to rush em" whispers Rizzit and Beltain moves up behind Rizzit, ready to enter the drow stronghold.
The rest of the party, Limara, Biba and Cole follow Nosnibor towards the drow.
"Looks like its me and you again Feng, lucky some of us have some balls here" he whispers to Feng. "Balls? Humph! in' Poacher." Responds the barbarian "Feng is ready."
"Will you stop talking and get a move on" says Beltain "Or are you going to stand there and  all bloody day?"
The other arrive and Bibabobalobalos waves his hand silently and then puts his finger to his lips. Seeing that no one is looking, shakes his head in despair.
Rizzit casts a shield spell upon himself.  Feng peers round the corner, as he does so the lumbering barbarian scrapes his axe against the cavern wall...it makes a loud metalic clank...Round the corner, in front of large iron doors stand two Drow...Hand crossbows drawn ready..
Limara shouts in undercommon..."Has the queen of spiders returned yet, or is she still silent ? ".  The Drow snarl as they hear Limara's voice but they had already been alerted by the sound of Feng’s axe.
"Good to have you with us, Princess" says Beltain smiling at Limara "I though you were going to miss all the fun"
"It would have been better to take them out fast and quietly Limara, without the shouting" Rizzit cautions Limara
"Doing something without loads of talking Rizzit?  It doesn't sound a bit like your way of working..." laughs Beltain.
"I am taking down the one to our right, Nos you think you can take down the other one?" suggests Rizzit, ignoring Beltain "We got to get in fast, that shouting may have alerted those behind the door who could now be prepared with spells"
"Most Talented Spell Spinner Rizzit.” Says Nosnibor “As you were not with us during the conversation that we had when I chose the spells that I was memorising today I will repeat the rational for picking the ones I did."
"I suggested that the difference between sorcerer and wizard, apart from the fact that Wizards have to spend years of torturous study to hone their craft, and sorcerers get theirs out of a Christmas cracker.” he coughs, “Sorry. Ignore that. What was I saying? Oh yes, the main differences are that you have a greater number of spells per day with a narrower choice, where as a wizard has a greater choice though being able to cast far fewer spells."
"So it would be a false economy for me to chose a narrow band of 'pure combat' spells."  The Wizard Nosnibor does the speech-mark thing with his fingers that everyone hates. "Thus i have tried to chose utility spells that will have a wide range of uses. Thus playing to my professions advantages. I have not picked any direct damages spells this day. I have picked such things are detect secret doors, and feather fall, invisibility, silent image, Tasha's Hideous laughter and sleep. Obviously after the last combat i was in I will not pick web again. As I have some proficiency in archery I plan to back up my utility spells with my use of the bow. Is that ok?"
Rizzit casts his eyes heavenward at Nosni’s speech "What’s a Christmas cracker?" he asks.  Not waiting for a reply he casts a magic missile spell "Take that scumbag" he calls out but Rizzit’s magic missile fizzles out when it reaches the Drow...
"OK Mr Nosnibor lets see some of the 'useful' spells then" Rizzit also does the speech-marks in the air whilst grinning at the Drow
The Wizard Nosnibor coughs “I don't really know where ‘Christmas’ came from. The word just seemed to pop into my head as if from no where. Things like that happen a lot to me."
"Like I often feel the urge to say 'wey aye man!' as an affirmative response. It's like i am being controlled by some other worldly entity at times. Do you ever get that feeling Rizzit?"
The Wizard Nosnibor moves down the corridor with his bow ready and fires an arrow at one of the Dark Elves hitting it for 3 damage 
The Wizard Nosnibor continues "So Rizzit. Is it OK that I chose my spells with those parameters in mind? Or would you rather i picked magic missiles? I must admit i have heard of some Wizards who can convert their spells memorised into spells of preference. I was hoping to learn how to do this, so that i could convert utility spells into magic missiles or some such."
Drow #1 targets Rizzit with it’s crossbow but misses. It drops his hand crossbow, pulls out a rapier and advances toward Rizzit
"I hope your more diverse selection of spells will work to complement my mostly offensive spells Mr Nosnibor" Rizzit tells Nosnibor who replies “That was my plan most Charismatic Kobold. I also have a few spells which can incapacitate."
Bibabobalobalos double moves to join the others and stands alongside Rizzit facing the drow.  "At least I've given him another target." he quips.
Limara moves gracefully in behind the Kobold, ready to pick up the pieces if it all goes wrong... "So Rizzit... One; If you wanted us to move silently, why didn't you mention it... and Two; Define moving silently. As far as I was aware it doesn't include talking constantly to people up and down the corridor, especially when they are up to 40 feet from them...".  She looks over the kobold’s head at the drow and shrugs at him.  She looks closely for identifying marks but notices nothing on the Drow signifying thier god.  However, the large iron doors behind the drow are covered in a base relief depicting many spiderkin.
Beltain moves forward and casts a Bane spell affecting only one of the two drow.
"Chaps. For future reference, I have Invisibility memorised for today. If we want to send someone forward to scout, say Mister Bibabobalobalos, you just have to ask me and I shall cast it." Nosnibor burbles on brightly.
Limara speaks to the drow in undercommon.. "It is a shame... You have successfully hidden from your turncoat brethren and kept your worship of Lloth alive. Now we battle to the death.  Your battle should not have been with us... "
"Then LEAVE...NOW!" screams the Drow back at Limara
"On another day, in another place.... maybe we would have been uncomfortable allies fighting a common foe... but not today." Responds Limara sadly.
Feng scratches his head "What are yas talkin' about Limara? It's just a freakin' elf - It's better off dead." And then turning to the drow warrior "I hope ya last longer than that in' wizard I killed ya blond streak o' piss!"
Coleridge hearing the sounds of battle ahead rushes to catch up with his companions
The second drow moves forward, Rizzit and Bibabobalobalos are unable to make attacks of opportunity as they both do not wield melee weapons..  The drow drops his crossbow, draws his rapier, and strikes at Limara, its blade dripping with a black substance but misses the beautiful cleric.
Feng swings Laskur's Banebut mssing the drow, he, spits messily at his opponent and the drow spits back!
Bibabobalobalos tells Nosnibor "Thank you, Mr Nosnibor, going invisible will be most useful in my line of work. I would say, though, that a few more offensive spells would be quite good. Could you put the 'Utility'", does quote motions, "Onto scrolls?"
"Is all of this spitting really necessary?” Nosnibor chides Feng “It's dreadfully unhygienic."
Then, turning to Biba "I do intend to place some utility spells onto scrolls when i have the chance Mister Bibabobalobalos. However it is a time consuming process. The last opportunity that I had to make scrolls I did some mage armour ones for myself and Rizzit. It is my intention at our next stop to create a wider range of utility scrolls. However until then I will maintain a number in my memory. A wizard is a learned manipulator of the cosmic forces that bind the universe together, i try not to rely on the sort of spells that seem to be intended to split little portions of that same universe apart."
"That sounds really useful Mr Wizard" says Beltain "I have some ability to use arcane scrolls myself but this time you simply must allow me to pay for them.  I confess myself somewhat jealous of friend Rizzit 'shield' spell at this juncture"
Beltain looks worried for a moment and wonders why his language gets quite so flowery when he talks to The Wizard Nosnibor.
Rissit steps back and again fires magic missiles one at each of the drow, but both of Rizzit’s magic missiles fizzle out before they hit the drow and Rizzit swears, quite a bit
..
Rizzit  waits with baited breath for Nosnibor’s attack but Nosnibor’s crossbow shot misses the drow "Oops. Butterfingers." He grins.
The drow target Bibabobalobalos and hits, the drarf takes damage and slumps to the ground.
 "These fellows seem blessed with luck so far, I somehow don’t think it will last" says Rizzit grumpily.  "Can we rename this dwarf 'Sleepy' would seem more appropriate". Feng snorts contemptuously at the sleeping Dwarf 'Sup?” he asks “Tripped on yer beard?"
"Hey Nosni” he continues “In my tribe they called Wizards learned manipulators too. It seems we agree on something at last."
"Let’s see if I can use my axe to split this little portion of the universe apart." He nods at the drow facing him.
"I hope that your drow will see his comrade sent onwards into the void left by his spider goddess first, Mighty Feng" says Beltain fingering his sword
Limara, with aflowing motion, thrusts her longsword deep into the drow’s ribs, she twists the blades violently as she withdraws the weapon from her foe and it falls to the floor, it’s life force ebbing.
"Superb Princess" calls Belatin as he moves forward  drawing his sword to stand over the sleeping dwarf.  He swings his long-sword felling the other drow warrior.
"...likewise Bel " Limara tells he cleric partner.
Beltain smiles at the praise from Limara, things are going well --- so far
Bibabobalobalos snores a little "Zzzzzz." and after a time snorts and wakes up.  "No mummy, not more dwarf bread. Humm" he says confused.
Beltain sheaths his sword, "Well time to see what awaits beyond these doors" he tells the others "Can you tell us anything of what lies ahead?" he asks the three who had adventured here before.  He moves forward following Rizzit but careful not to stand on Wizzy's tail.
Coleridge continues his dash down the corridor, hearing the sounds of battle cease he slows to a walk before rounding the corner so as not to appear out of breath "I arrive to late it appears" he tells the others "Although it must have been a comfortable victory if Bob was able to have a little nap.  We should progress with caution, I may not be the only one to have been alerted by the sounds of battle"
Beltain agrees "Cautiously but swiftly, we don't want them to have too long to prepare their response"
"Someone get those doors open" suggests Rizzit eager for more action "Be aware they may now be ready and waiting. Let’s go quickly though and maybe we can still have an element of surprise"
Feng listens at the door and then tries to spot any booby traps placed around the entrance. He the produces an Iron key with a flourish  "Everybody ready, Boys and Girls? Now it's gotta get interesting - we've been here before, and they know we have, so stay tight and no-one wander off unless they want to get et - huh Rizz?"
"From Memory, this courtyard has three doors - one to the south and two to the west. The west doors both lead roughly to the same place - the Wizards' room. The door to the south is a barracks. Behind a curtain to the south is a hall on the far wall of which is a door to a longer hallway that stretches off to your right. At the far end of which is a flight of stairs."
"Leading off from this is something that looks like a conjouration room."
If the Dwarf wants to check for traps, Feng will let him, otherwise he turns the key in the lock and gets ready to open the doors with a booted foot.
None of the party can hear anything through the large iron doors..
Coleridge takes his crossbow and readies himself for what may wait beyond the door.
"Is one of you big brave ones going to open this bloody door", looks at Beltain
Beltain turns to Rizzit "Given that your Magic fizzled when it got near these creatures, that's pretty rich.  Remember that it was the blows from the Lady Limara and myself that felled the drow.  Your magic, on this occasion, was of little use" Ignoring him Rizzit questions Biba "Bob do you have any potions of antitoxin?"
And then to Beltain "Let’s not forget me and Feng already cleared half this place on our own.  Now open the door and stop yakking or are you waiting to get behind Limara's skirts.  Col do you know the once popular tune  'under my thumb'?
"Rizzit, I'm actually waiting on your mate Feng to unlock it" retorts Beltain "I don't think that I've seen Limara in a skirt, so you may have to wait some time"
"You know what I mean" reposts Rizzit, "Feng what you waiting for, open it up and lets get killing"
"I really, really hate drow especially when they keep putting me to sleep!" Bibabobalobalos complains as he tests his rapier and then performs a coup-de-grace on the nearest dying drow.
The other side of the door are 4 large spiders, and two Drow.  The drow fire at the party immediately, obviously readied.
They miss Feng but a bolt strikes Beltain and he slumps to the floor sleeping.


----------



## Greyhawk

*Beyond the door*

Limara looks at the line-up of two drow with crossbows and the four monstrous spiders and asks sweetly "Any of you arcane types got a fireball ?"

"Cool,” Rizzit says to Feng “This looks like our kind of fun!"

Fengs looks at the drow warriors and rages "The RAGE! IT COMES!  I'LL RIP OFF THEM SPIDER'S LEGS AND SHOVE 'EM WHERE IT'LL SPOIL YER AIM, BLONDIE!"

"Feng, Feng, Feng, Feng.... pull em to bits bud" chortles Rizzit

"With my teeth!" responds Feng

"With whatever you like" agrees the kobald.

The dwarf interrupts "Oh no! Who opened the door before I'd tidied up?" and Feng grits his teeth to control his building rage. "That...would.. be.. me. Why?" asks Feng.

"I just don't like to leave jobs unfinished. It's just very . . . untidy!" is the dwarfs response.

"You'll make someone a fine wife" says Feng in disgust

"There's nothing wrong with order in your life." Compains Biba

"Please make sure I can get to the front or someone is gonna get a very warm back" Rizzit advises the other party members. "Yeah! Piss on them Muckers, Rizz!" agrees Feng.

Bibabobalobalos appears shocked "Really, the language of some young adventurers today!" but "Suck it up beardy" is Feng’s only response.

Bibabobalobalos mumbles, "I hate repeating myself." He shakes his head. "No respect for their elders, some people," he continues to mumble.

"Alright” calls Feng, ”Earn my respect. Down one of these muckers!"

"You flank it and I'll down it. It's what I do!" offers the dwarf

"Did you bring owt to stand on? Or do yas have a spear? I don't reckon that wee bodkin is gonna reach these big buggers." Laughs Feng

"And can someone kick Beltain awake?" asks Feng looking round "I'd do it myself but I'm afraid I'll get carried away."

Bibabobalobalos "I think Limara may have Alarm Clock revised or something! If not I think Beltain is asleep for the duration." Frowns.

Rizzit "You do flanking? I just thought you slept in battle" still catching up on the conversation.

"They will not get the advantage this time. I am wise to their game." The dwarven thief responds. "And also hiding at the back" quips Rizzit

"This time I will not fall victim as has poor Beltain." Says the dwarf, launching into a speech "What? I stride forward and deal the enemy great wrath and furious vengeance!  It is their snide tricks that have brought me low these past two encounters."

"And a weak constitution" interjects the kobald  "It’s lucky kobolds and half orcs are made of sterner stuff than dwarves and humans seem to be"

"Snipe not wee one,” advises the dwarf “there is plenty of time to come good yet."

"Just kidding with you Bib, my spirits are high and the thrill of battle is once more upon us, let us rejoice in these blissful days" Rizzit reassures the frowning dwarf.

"Yes! Let us rid Faerun of this vile plague, onward brave snipeling!" is the dwarf’s response.

"HooRAR, and back in time for tea and scones" Rizzit laughs. "And dwarf bread!" says Bibabobalobalos. "Now your just being silly" Rizzit says

"And what's wrong with dwarf bread? Puts hairs on your face does dwarf bread!" asks ibabobalobalos "Many a hearth guard has sworn blind on dwarf bread. Why, my own mother had a plait longer than this," he shakes his own beard, "And she ate dwarf bread every day of her life."

"Actually chaps I have some nice scones in my pack. And some lovely clotted cream and strawberry jam too. Once we have finished with this unpleasantness, maybe we could have some Tiffin?" says Nosnibor, interrupting the exchange.

"I repeat, do not block up the front rank, I am going to go forward and will be frying stuff so unless you want to be bbq'd leave me room" repeats Rizzit while, as if bored by Rizzit's tirade Beltain snores gently.

"Best thing would be get at the front and stick your size 10s on sleeping beauty to stop them getting past the front line" an annoyed Rizzit says to nobody in particular

The dwarf moves rapidly towards the drow and spiders arriving just short of the sleeping Beltain and flourishes his rapier threateningly at the spiders.

Coleridge sighs "Must we always argue so?  It makes us look so unprofessional in front of the people we are about to slaughter".  "Don't worry Cole” Feng laughs “They'll only have a poor opinion for an extremely limited time."

But the bard is not to be put off and responds "That may be, but we should maintain some standard don't you think. I know if it was me I wouldn't want to be slaughtered by some rank amateur"

"I agree.” Nosnibor interjects “We could certainly try and maintain some standard. And we could be politer about things.  Limara. As you are our last standing cleric I feel that it would be pertinent to guard your person against the sleep inducing range attacks of the drow. I will thus shroud you in a mystical force field that should protect you against their crossbow bolts. I hope it works. Thus you will be able to stay in the combat for longer and be able to heal those around you. I hope you chaps see this as a useful utility of my mostly non-combative range of memorised spells?".  So saying The Wizard Nosnibor casts protection from normal Missiles on Limara.  "Thank you Nos' , that is indeed a most useful utility spell " responds the female cleric.

Drow 2 draws another bolt and fires at Feng but misses.

"I hope we get one of Col rousing battle songs now" says the kobald, revealing an artistic side as yet unseen

"I think a poem is indeed in order, my eager art loving kobold" smiles Coleridge and he takes a 5' step back as he begins his recitation

"Just observe him, the centre of attraction "

"Confident of his prowess, shown by his action."

"An unparalleled charisma, judging by the results"

"his prey, they come to him, their integrity he insults "

 Feng's veins begin to pulse and his muscles bulge, as the Barbarian goes into a RAGE!" He strikes hard, putting the power of his might frame into a full cut.

Massively wounding the spider facing him.

"GNAGH!" he shouts and smiles at the drow archer "You're next!" he says "FENG IS HERE! FENG KILLS!"

One of the rearmost monstrous spiders moves to a wall and climbs up onto the ceiling... (the ceiling is approx 10' up)

Rizzit points his wand and says "Joke" A 15ft cone of flames shots out hitting a drow and two of the spiders. The drow and one of the spiders crumple before the flames while the remaining spider is badly singed.

"Toast them buns' Rizzit!" calls Feng. "ROAAARRR!"

"Take some of that hairy bastards" crows the kobard sorcerer.

"I say chaps. Things look like they're getting dreadfully thrilling up there." Notes Nosnibor from the rear of the party.

"Feel free to come and join us Mr Nosnibor, it sure is fun over here" says Rizzit sourly and then turning to rest rest of the party "You should have seen the way the hairs on this spider all flared up when the flames hit him, all sparkly like"

"I will certainly endeavour to assist in a constructive way oh magically talented Rizzit. I was perhaps going to try an incapacitating spell upon the remaining drow. If I can bypass his magic resistance." Suggests Nosnibor.

"Not web, please promise you won’t use web" Rizzit says in alarm.

"As I have previously mentioned. Web restricts the vision too much. The spell I had in mind is called Tasha's Hideous Laughter. A rather prohibitive prestidigitation if it lands. It involves telling a terrible joke. Do you know any?"

Limara moves gracefully in behind the barbarian and casts a Shield of Faith on him. "This shield of faith should compensate for your Raging weakness Feng,” she tells him “Hold them at the door and I will use crossbow fire to pick off the ones at the back. That’s if pyro boy leaves us any ... ", she looks down at Rizzit, currently fiddling with his stick and smiling.

"Thanks for the shield, Limara” responds Feng “My natural tough frame can shrug off most stuff, but I'm touched that you thought of me. Now, back to the Killing!"

The second spider throws a sticky web towards the dwarf but misjudges the height and misses. 

The spider in front of Feng bites him, but Feng is able to resist the poison effects..

"Come and join us up here Bob, your missing the fun" teases Rizzit and turning to his familiar “Wizzy keep up will you, stay at my side at all times please, you are my extra eyes and ears little friend"

"So chaps.” Says Nosnibor “Would it be a sensible tactic for me to attempt to incapacitate the remaining Drow? Then we can ask him some questions. However I will only do this if we agree not to Murder him afterwards. Perhaps once we have captured him we can leave him tied up or something. What do you chaps say?"

"Best save the spell then, I am not leaving any of these sneaky murdering bastards behind" Rizzit says savagely.

Bibabobalobalos takes a step forward, protecting the fallen cleric and strikes at the spider facing him.  His rapier evades the creatures defences and it is heavily wounded

"Nicely done Bob" admits Rizzit grudgingly while Feng nods approvingly at the Dwarf "Stumpy is awake, it seems - strike hard, little one - I think you are tickling the spider."

"Oi! Nosi!” Feng calls to the elf at the rear of the party “Try that spell on the Drow anyway - he's gonna die so it might as well be when he's happy, rather than widdlin' his pants in terror." And then shouts "FENG KILLS! FENG IS HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!"

"Are you good at tumbling, Rizzit?" asks the dwarf, "Dunno,” relies Rizzit “First time for everything"

"Are you quick of finger and foot?" continues the drarf, "I am small, quick and slipperier than a well buttered eel" boasts the kobald.

"Lovely.” Concludes the dwarf “Maybe you could jump, twist and jink past the two spiders then.".

"I dint think I am that good, I need the spider in front of you taken down first" the kobald explains.

Bibabobalobalos nods "I'll try my best, Rizzit, I'll try my best."

"I will try this spell anyway.” calls Nosnibor “But only to see if it successfully works against these dark elves."  The Wizard Nosnibor tells his target the really old joke about how he used to be a werewolf but he's alright NOWooooooooH! The drow looks puzzled but is otherwise unaffected by the spell. It fires at Feng but misses

"Oh golly.” compains Nosnibor “I really hoped that that would have incapacitated that Drow. I suppose Feng will just have to hack him into tiny little pieces. As is his forte."

Coleridge steps forward behind Rizzit to fire over the little kobolds head and hits the beast squarely.  It topples over dying.

"Balanced upon a thread of life "

"his movements are sure, they bear no strife "

"having eight eyes, and eight legs, how bizarre!"

"He is the king of his realm, a self made Tzar."

"It's so nice to have a companion who is so lyrical” Nosnibor tells the bard “And artistically minded Mister Coleridge. You're such a lovely chap."

Feng swings his huge axe against the spider in front of him and hits it massively wounding it.  "MIGHTY FENG SMITES HARD!" shouts Feng smiling broadly.  "My! Mister Feng really is a rather savage chap.” Says Nosnibor approvingly “In a nice way.  Obviously."

"Mister Feng is a rather large bugger with a rather large axe doing what he does best!" agree the dwarf.  Feng is angered by the dwarf’s patronising tone "WHO ARE YOU CALLIN' A BUGGER, SLEEPY? MUCK OFF! FENG KILLS!" he shouts

"Yep, very effectively, I'd say. Carry on the good work, sir." Agrees the dwarf cowed.

The spider on the ceiling drops to the floor, and moves to attack.

“Hmm,” muses Rizzit “A conundrum I think, what to do now”.  A fiery ray shots out from Rizzit’s hand missing the spider facing him.  Rizzit curses loudly in kobald.

"Lady luck is not with me today" he says dodging the spiders flailing fangs.

 Limara picks up her shield, steps north of Feng and takes a mighty swipe at the spider with her sword. killing it instantly.

_Only a single drow and one of the spiders remain of their attackers_


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Spiders of LLoth*

Bibabobalobalos targets the last spider "Die monstrous abomination!" he yells and his rapier strikes home "Ha ha, take that scion!" and the spider cringes back moderately wounded.

Nosnibor aims his shortbow and loses an arrow the spider sways now heavily wounded.

The last drow snarls at the damage to his minion and fires a hastily aimed shot from his crossbow at the wizard.  It hits doing minimal damage but the wizard sways and falls – asleep.

Coleridge drops his crossbow, draws his sword and advances on the remaining drow 

"When he meets with a yen to mate with a wench,"

she paralyzes him, an action of stench 

an eggsack, she places upon his chest 

conscious he is of his sordid rest

This sack of eggs, they are her brood

to which he becomes their very first food

subject to such a grievous offence

I would too be filled, with vehemence "

but he is so enrapt in his verse completely fumbles the attack

Feng strides up to the remaining spider, swings his great axe and the spider totters, baely able to stand. "Take that blond ponse down!" he yells to the others. "Go on, Feng, eradicate with extreme prejudice" chuckles Biba, "Wot?” responds Feng taken aback “Uh! FENG KILLS!"

The spider tries to take one last bite at the half orc but the effort is too much and it collapses.

"Take it down!” continues Feng “Then I want a guard on each door until we decide which way to go."

The Wizard Nosnibor snores lightly. He looks so sweet, even in a poisonous slumber. Pussy wanders over to the unwoken wizard and settles into his lap with a purr.

Rizzit waves his hands in an arcane gesture and a small orb of acid shoots forth from Rizzits fingertips, heading towards the drow but missing it.

Limara feeling the all is under control uses her move action to refit her shield.

Biba strikes and hits the drow with his rapier, "Die drow scum! Or would you talk to us now you are very lonely?", he says hoping that the drow may wish to exchange its life for information. But the drow slips to the floor, dead

"Nicely done, Sleepy" concedes Feng

.

Limara wakes Nosnibor and Beltain and updates them on the fight.

"Feng what lies beyond here?” asks Coleridge “Where  should we advance next?  You seem to recall the layout well from your last visit and would probably be best for you to guide our direction.  Hopefully our sleepy companions will be rested and ready for whatever we may encounter next"

Feng ponders "I think we should take a quick look through the door to the south, but proceed through the eastern door.  To this south eventually leads down - I'd prefer to make sure we leave no living foes behind us.  Let’s clear everything on this floor first.  What say we shut these gates? I'd hate to be interrupted by Dark Dwarfs as we slaughter these feeble elves."  Shakes the gore from his axe and continues "Come! I'm in a killin' mood. As usual!. None can withstand us! FENG IS HERE! FENG KILLS!"

"Any chance of makin' Feng feel better, Limara? I'll take a heal if not." He looks over to the beautiful cleric and grins toothily.

The Wizard Nosnibor yawns and stretches "Oh.. That was a nice nap. I feel all refreshed.  I have an idea that might bring results. As I have previously stated, I have the magical incantation : Invisibility memorised.  This spell will render a fellow invisible for about 4 minutes. Which to be honest is not as long as I'd hoped. But it may be useful if I cast it on Mister Bibabobalobalos so he can silently scout out the area and come back and inform us of our enemies distribution. What say you chaps?"

"...I'd say that would be a good idea Nos. " agrees Limara.

"I am glad of your consensus most holy Limara. What’s say the rest of you stout fellows?" he asks the others.

"We could bar the southern door” suggests Limara,  “That would stop anything coming out until we are ready for it ..... anyone got any spikes to wedge the door shut??" she asks as she moves over to Feng.  "Feng. How much resistance do you expect to be on this level?  How many do you reckon you left behind ...err before you got killed that is.." she shrugs .. " Rizzit, how many do you think were left when you decided to leave?"

Limara takes a scrolls and intones the holy words when she has finished Feng’s wounds have healed.  She beckon Beltain over.. "What were you dreaming about babe  ?? ", Beltain blushes, “About the last night in Immersea…” he mumbles.

"I had a nice dream about knitting a tea cosy." Mutters the Wizard Nosnibor, more to himself than anyone in particular. "It was smashing."

Beltain moves over to the dead drow, he cuts off the right hands of two of the dead drow, the ones that hit him in combat.  The cleric then takes a vial out of his pocket and pours it over the severed hands.  He places them in his backpack...

The bodies are stripped and Beltain takes great interest in the armour.  He asks the party "Do I have time to try out some of this drow armour?"  "In answer to you question hun, I'd rather you didn't try the armour yet because some of us have spells that are still working and it will take quite a time taking off one set and putting on the other. Can you try it later... I'll help you change.." she grins and winks at Beltain. Who completely forgets about changing.

"Ewwwwww. Beltain that's disgusting. Not to mention a little bit unhygienic. You don't know where those hands have been.  OK lets give stumpy the invisibility, I would warn though that both doors are locked and may have more drow behind them so Bob may be able to do little sneaking about."

"I am keen to get moving whilst we have some spells working" Rizzit tells the wordy wizard. "I would gladly take the invisibility” agrees the dwarf, “And scout ahead for you all but Mr Rizzit is right. If I have to open a creaky door everyone behind it will know I'm coming, invisible or not!"

"The doors may be locked, but we have keys.” Feng tells him “We also have a Dwarf who may be able to open them. Failing that, we are stout enough to batter these bastards down.  Take it from me, they'll be shittin' 'emselves in there waiting on us to brust in. And I hate to disappoint anyone. Laskur's Bane still thirsts!"  He nods approvingly at Beltain "Takin' trophies to prove yer valour is a serious business. I used to do that too - before I got so tough I didnae have to prove it no more.  I got no spikes 'n such - how about wedgin' em with those rapiers the drow were usin'?  Wedge one, and go through the other - we can get to all the places we know of through either one, anyhow. I say try picking the locks, and the first one you succeed on, wedge the other. If we have to batter 'em down - wedge the southern one. But before anything - try the keys."  He takes up position beside the western door, Axe poised at counter a sally from the Drow within.

Feng offers the keys to Biba "C'mon boy, you game? Try the lock. I'll bitch-slap owt that shows it's nose while ya work."  The dwarf takes the key. "Thank you dear Feng. Let’s see if I can do this without any sound, shall we?"

Feng grins evilly "To begin with, perhaps."

The dwarven rogue moves up past the bard, up to the southern door and gets to work.

x[Bibabobalobalos] Bibabobalobalos: MOVE SILENTLY (DEX) checkd20+7+3) [19+7+3] 29

"Nah! This one. An pick it if 'n the key don't work." Says Feng helpfully. "Shhh!" responds Bibabobalobalos.  "What's wrong with this one?” he whispers to the huge barbardian “You said they lead to the same place?"

"Yeah, but that is the most direct way to the stairs down." Feng tells him

"Did you go down the stairs?" enquires the dwarf. "No, I was too busy savin' Rizzit's Arse.  An gettin' Killed." Admits Feng.

"So you don't know if the stair is long and winding?" the rogue asks, and Feng gives the Dwarf a look. "Sound may not carry down the stair." Explains the dwarf.

"Just open the feckin' door. I'm liable to start the killin' shortly, so make sure there are drow around, alright?" says Feng trying to control his Rage.

"You wish me to jump up and down and shout to attract their attention?" queries the dwarf unabashed.

"Or I can smash your head against the door. I don't really care. But I can't kill 'em if you keep fannying around. OPEN THE DOOR!" replies Feng testily.

"No need to get testy, young Feng, I'll open the door!" replies Biba as he tries the keys in the lock.

Feng bites the haft of his axe in frustration

+++

"We going in or just standing here exchanging pleasantries?" asks Rizzit from the back. "I think Sleepy has finally got his finger out." Replies Feng, fingering his axe.

Coleridge moves over and hands bob the keys which Rizzit gave him

"It is all well and good to wish to satisfy that bloodlust of yours,” he tells Feng “But it would be foolhardy to act rashly before we know what may be ahead now.. remember you've already met an untimely end... well of sorts.. here once already.  Let’s get a measure of what we're dealing with, then slaughter it in a nice professional fashion"

Limara agrees "Wise thoughts Col, look at it this way Feng.... if we work together and use our assets well .... then you will be able to kill more of them. Plus we are relying on you to stop the enemy getting to the casters and disrupting their spells... In other words... don’t go off half cocked ..".  She is interrupted by Cole in a hushed tone "Maybe half cocked is a poor choice of words... given the Poacher incident"  he winces.  Limara sucks air through her teeth as she frowns... "Fair poi.. err, comment " and changes the subject swiftly "By the way .. what happened to the Nosnibor’s casting of invisibility on our Bob here so he could scout ahead and report our next targets ?" She asks

"Hmm I'm not sure.." says Cole and looks over shoulder at the elf "Stop your day dreaming about knit-wear friend, our goodly rogue awaits your attentions".  The Wizard Nosnibor casts invisibility upon Bibabobalobalos "OK chaps. That’s the Invisibility cast. Go scout out the area Mister Bibabobalobalos. You only have about 4 minutes."  Limara looks at the absence of dwarf  "Geez, where did... arrr... nice one Nos"

The the party hear the door unlocked (with the iron key), and the door swings open

Revealing a room where arcane and alchemical experiments are conducted.  Flasks bubble, strange creatures' body parts float in preservative jars, maggots writhe on an indeterminate piece of meat under a glass dome, and anatomical drawings show an assortment of dissected creatures.  Bookcases and shelves line the walls.

The room has an exit north, and two openings south.  There is a curtain is on the east wall.

"We had a fight in here, we won of course, the temple is to the south, the big demon guy out of the north" Rizzit explains, "This room looks empty, let’s move in whilst Bob check the exits for trouble”. Rizzit nips into the room and hides at a corner.  The Wizard Nosnbor looks around the room and whispers in awe as he glances at the contents. "Books! Did I see books? Oooh ! Books! We gotta take them. Can we have them. Oooh! Oooh! Books!  I love dungeons. They're the only place in the whole world where you can start off in a dank and dirty mine and find yourself in a Library."

Rizzit wonders where Bob has gone scouting "You guys coming in or standing out there gawping? Get into position here in case Bob attracts any unwanted attention.  He believes he is now in a good position to quickly aid his friend Bob in the event of trouble.

Unseen by the others Biba moves into an area with arcane symbols, although he moves invisibly he still attracts the attention of the spiders of Lloth that dwell in the area.  They seem to have no trouble in locating and hitting him, "HELP! SPIDERS!" he shouts, before succumbing to the damage and poison.

"Bobs in trouble,” Rizzit tells the others “Get your arses in here"

"How did they see him?” asks Feng, glaring at Nosni “Did the wizard cease the invisibility for a joke?  I reckon the scout is a dead dorf walkin' but we'll do our best."

"Help! I'm getting et to death!" comes the plea from the room ahead.

"Well that's torn it. Perhaps the whole scouting while invisible idea wasn't such a good one after all." Says Nosnibor sadly.

"Hang on in there Bob" calls Coleridge but in the next room Bibabobalobalos falls to the ground bleeding heavily..the spiders swarm over him, biting..

"Are you ok Bob?" calls Rizzit but reply there is none, "Bobs gone very quiet, I don’t like this one bit"

"Bob.. are you asleep again?" Cole asks anxiously "Let’s hope so" mumbles to himself.  He extends his heavy crossbow and sights on a spider hitting it on the critical join between thorax and abdomen, and heavily wounding it. "Take that ya bugger and stop trying to eat my companion" he drops his crossbow and draws his sword readying himself for the inevitable retaliation.

"What was that slurping noise? Mister Bibabobalobalos?" asks Nosnibor undiplomatically. "You mean that sound like something up sucking up dissolved dwarven internal juices" replies Rizzit with equal insensitivity. "Mmmmmm. Not quite dissolved. More a sort of liquefied gloop” continues Nosnibor “Oh I do hope the little fellow is alright. I would so hate it for him to have been sucked dry by some sort of vitae sucking venomous spiderkind."

"Oi! Less ‘what is that jolly old noise don'tcher know’ an more of the killin'. I dunno, I reckon I must have taken up with a bunch o' fags." moans Feng.  Rizzit stops talking to Nosni and calls to  Feng, “I will stick a cats grace spell on ya in a sec, best have some extra protection on".

"Thanks” responds Feng, glad that the party are concentrating on the job in hand “I have the grace of a tiger and the strength of a wild bull already - but as you say, It can't hurt.  Just no-one put down a saucer of milk" he adds and seems surprised at his own wit.

"Nosnibor - can you summon some huge feck-off Birds? Right now that would be useful. Heh, Shame Beaker 'aint here. He's a bird, ain't he?"

"I'm afraid Mister Feng, well I'm afraid OF Mister Feng. But I'm also afraid that the only even remotely combative spell that I still possess is a sleep cantrip, though I fear it will not work against these foes. However I will try it."

Limara, ignoring the others, conjures weapon made of pure force that hits the spider that was a target of Cole’s missile. "Spiders... I can see three... I wonder how many there are in there....” she wonders to herself and then calls out “BOB, can you here me?" and getting no reply "Rizzit, I reckon some of your flame-throwing is in order".

Rizzit uses his time to cast a spell giving the barbarian warrior a greater dexterity.

"Flames will be coming up soon,” he tells the flame-haired cleric “Just need to make sure Feng is protected as best as I can seeing as he will be up close and personal with them. I am concerned for Col too, do any of the clerics have some protection spells for the guys at the front?"

"Sorry Rizzit,” Beltain answers “I don't have any.  A few spells I hope that the spiders will find offensive but no defensive ones..."

One of the foul spiders hits Coleridge but he is unaffected by the poison..

"Fear not, Coleridge” Feng calls reassuringly “I'd hate to see you killed before you have composed the epic of FENG'S life  I'll take down the spider that has attacked you."

Beltain moves quickly into the room and casts a spell but there is no result – yet.  He looks around for the summoned creatures, he blushes and hits himself on the forehead “Two Celestial Giant Fire Beetles will be along shortly” he admits “It’s the first time I’ve cast this spell and I, errrr, forgot that they have a long way to come to help us.  They will be here next round honest!” he tells the others.  They are rumoured to be very fine examples of their kind” he tells Nosnibor “and if they are ‘killed’ they just go back to whatever they were doing on their home plane.  So quite a humane spell really”.  But already more spiders are moving into the room.



"Good idea Bel” Limara tells her fellow cleric “Give them more targets” and then addresses Coleridge “Col  I think we need to back up the way we came, in 5' steps... or we could end up surrounded out here in the middle of the room.  Sorry Col... I cast my shield spell on Feng earlier ... can you use a heavy shield, like this ? " she points to her shield. "I don’t know what a bards limitations are.. "

"What say you, I can hear nothing from Bob” she mutters “I fear the worst..."

"Good idea to reposition ourselves, Princess,” Beltain tells Limara “If we can get into the doorway we can concentrate on them as they try and get through.  Many of us on one of them.  If we can retreat in an orderly manner"

Feng enters the room and confronts one of the giant spiders, he swings his axe damaging it mightily.  "Nice one Great Feng! "  calls Beltain "And that's even before the big man gets angry" he thinks to himself

"Huh! a glancing blow” says Feng modestly “Good thing me old weapon-master ain’t around to see it.  Go people back out an I'll follow when I can be bothered."

Beltain looks impressed at the hulking barbarian

"Oh, Rizz - I dunno if I'm naturally cat-like but I don't reckon your spell has done me any good."

"This will be a close run thing with the dark goddess’s own spiders pressing their attack, all must play their part" Bel looks ar Nosnibor "I hope you have a spell or perhaps a drow bolt that may stop these spawn from the pits in their tracks?"

"Yeah! C'mon in, the parties just gettin' started" adds Feng.

"Which dark goddess do you speak of Bel... because Llolth is nowhere to be found at the moment.  Her worshippers have been overthrown...this is a rare outcrop of diehard devotee's "

"These creatures are the servants of the one you mentioned, be she here or away on her own purposes.  Some say that she is dead but she is the mother of lies and I will only trust the information when we can stamp on her bloated corpse"

"Well, we have yet to see any clerics have we? Rizzit and Feng did not mention healers either...  and clerics need a god to receive spells from... no divinity, no divine spells.” argues Limara

"Na, No Priests” agrees Feng “But we did not get in so far. I guess they're hidin' behind their pets to wear us down."

"Have heard rumours of dead gods, long passed from the memory of lands whose worshipers, by arcane feats, still gain spells from the lingering essence of the divine ones.” Says Beltain although he does not seem confident of his facts.

"Never mind all this windbagging, lets get chopping" calls Rizzit from his corner.

"FENG KILLS! COME TO FENG AND I'LL PULL YER LEGS ORF!...WITH ME TEEF!" yells the barbarian


----------



## tariff

*Bibabobalobalas surrounded by Spiders of Lolth*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The daemon & the Spiders of Lloth*

"If you move just out of the doorway" Beltain tells Nosnibor "You will be protected and still be able to contribute with your bow.  These creatures are not well defended so you have a reasonable chance of hitting them."

"I will use my magic missiles to pick off any weak ones when I get the chance" Rizzit tells the rest of the party "and maybe reduce the numbers"

"Good plan." Feng aggress "But do it soon.!"

The Wizard Nosnibor throws a small pinch of sand into the air, and one of the spiders falls into a magical slumber

ROUND: 2

One of the spiders attacks and hits Coleridge lightly wounding him while another just misses, he retaliates and hits one of his attackers massively wounding it.

Limara massively wounds one of the spiders with her Spiritual Weapon but unfortunately misses with her own long sword.

The party are startled to see a strange creature appears in the doorway.  It is one of the demons that Rizzit and Feng described…

Beltain gulps as he catches a glimpse of the demon.  "I thought that you said you'd killed the demon Rizzit?" he asks

Rizzit casts a magic missile spell and two of the already injured spiders fall dead., he then takes out a scroll of mirror image, ready for his next action. "Take that you multi legged little shits" he yells delighted.

"Hey another of those big demon things" he exclaims "Your turn to kill this one Feng, one is enough for a little guy like me"

"Thanks for the missile" Beltain tells the kobald "That big bastard looks bloody awful!" says Beltain looking very worried "Is there any secret to killing them?"

"Yeah don't die first" laughs Rizzit "He hits hard and he hits a lot, only way I survived was the have plenty of magical protection on so he only landed one claw on me.  He tore Feng apart in seconds"

"I think we need to bunch up a bit guys" Rizzit tells the others with an air of command "I will try to get some protections on me and will take the front rank, but by then I may have no choice.  Col I would stay away from the demon if you can, you will be dead as soon as he reaches you.  Do you clerics have shield of faith or protection from evil?"

Beltain attempts to cast a Spiritual Weapon spell whilst avoiding the attacks of the two spiders attacking him but fumbles it and the spell is wasted.

"Do your worst Drow spawn, we are brave adventurers and can take whatever you have to throw at us" Rizzit puffs out his chest and adjusts his bobble hat to a jaunty angle

A spider of Lolth moves in and attacks Coleridge again and he is moderately wounded and also feels his strength sapping away.

 Feng's veins begin to pulse and his muscles bulge, as the Barbarian goes into a RAGE! "FENG KILLS!" he yells "NOW IT IS TIME FOR THE ABYSS TO TREMBLE! FENG OR HIS FOE COMES NOW!".  His axe slams into one of the spiders moderately wounding it. 

"A very nice hit, by the way Feng." calls Beltain "You are perfecting the art of splitting spiders down the middle!"

"We need to drop more spiders fast so we can flank the big guy when he moves up" Rizzit advises the party "Nothing offensive from me until I have put up mirror image, may be worth a heal on Col.  I have lots of cure scrolls if the clerics get low on heals.  Don't you just love these battles Mr Nosnibor? So exciting"

"I think it would be better to fight the big demon from afar, if possible" suggests Beltain  "Spiritual weapons, magic missiles and the like, from what you said Rizzit, close combat can hurt.  And if you can't help us Nosni, I suggest you withdraw, so I can move back if necessary.  You don't have any defensive spells you can cast on Rizzit do you?" he asks the elf.

"We can flank the demon then people can hit it easier," continues Rizzit "I will try with my dagger if it helps a mighty warrior like Feng to score hits.  I have plenty of defensive spells for myself, us Kobolds always like to be prepared for anything, something you humans could do with learning.  In the underdark death lurks around every turn, the kobold that is unready is usually dead, or enslaved by these white haired bastards" spits at the floor but it mostly ends up down Nosnibor's back

Beltain laughs at Rizzit's outburst "Feng doesn't seem to need flanking to hit these beasts.  Your magic missiles will be appreciated, nay required, if we are to fell demon before it deals major damage on us" Beltain tells the kobald.

"What in the abyss is that thing?" says Coleridge tries to recall of any information he may have come across concerning such a beast "Let's rid ourselves of these spider vermin fast, if one of those was able to shred Feng last time then we need to be able to concentrate our efforts on it without the distraction of these spiders"

The Wizard Nosnibor gives a little skip "Crikey! This is all very thrilling. I'm so glad that the sleep actually worked on one of the spiders. I'd have felt silly if it hadn't of..  Don't worry chaps. I will endeavour to stall the evil demon so we can deal with the spiders." says The Wizard Nosnibor hopefully. "Fingers crossed"  He conjures an illusion of a gaping, maw like pit opens in the ground like a pulsating vulva blocking the demons access to the room. 

Beltain ignores the attacking spider and turns bright red "What in heaven’s name have you conjured Nosnibor" he stutters. 

A spider bites Feng wounding him and sapping his strength a little.

"Dammit there are bloody spiders everywhere" tells the others quite unnecessarily.

"These spiders are evil! They take Feng's strength!" shouts an angered Feng  "Mighty Feng will crush them all!"

"I know a little late now, but if we can withdraw back to the door we can fight them in the bottle neck it creates one at a time rather than in disarray as we currently are..." suggests Coleridge "Hopefully Nos' *cough* summoning will hold that thing long enough to withdraw to a more defensible position and dispatch these spiders"

Col hits the spider confronting him, lightly wounding it.

"I feel my muse doth proffer me inspiration for another poem," he smiles "I just hope I get the chance to recite it"

Meanwhile the draegloth looks carefully at the strange pit that has appeared before it, turns from the doorway...and moves out of sight.

The Wizard Nosnibor whispers to himself "Oh sweet pixies of Cerilia it actually work. Hehehe." then adds in a much louder shout "Go back foul creature! YOU CANNOT PASS BY MY PIT OF DESPAIR!  Well at least that's delayed the Demon for a short time. Best make good use of it chaps."

"Um, that was great Nosni, but next time if you could give some, ahem, warning.  And perhaps pick a subject, less, less, explicit?" says Beltain looking at Nosnibor, the high colour fading from his cheeks "Anyway it did the trick, lets hope that we can bring enough strength to bare, to drop it quickly..."

Limara moves to protect Coleridge's retreat, redirecting her spiritual weapon to her new target but sadly the blow misses as does the swing of her long sword.  "You guys behind, try and clear a path for me and Feng to move into... we need to concentrate out attacks and protect the casters from getting whacked.." she calls to the others.

Rizzit attempts to cast shield on himself then takes a scroll of mage armour and passed it to Nosnibor behind him

Rizzit attempts to cast a shield spell upon himself, as he does so he is bitten hard by the spider, but the spunky kobold resists the poison effects, "Someone get this friggin spider away from me please" he calls in pain.

Beltain's conjured beetles fail to injure the spiders but his long sword hammers into the spider facing him. 

"A tactical withdrawal back to the doorway might be appropriate at this juncture in the melee" suggests Nosnibor "What say you fellows?"

A spider lunges at Limara but fails to hit her.

Feng swings his great axe again and the spider facing him is sorely wounded. "Feng's bane approaches. I feel my doom only heartbeats away." he says in a dull voice, "FATHER GRUUMSH! HEAR ME! HELP FENG TO DIE WELL AND SEND THIS FIEND TO THE ABYSS AS COMPANY ON THE LONG ROAD."

"Don't forget Feng, you have a plucky little Celestial Fire Beetle between you and it, perhaps it will gain us enough time to damage the demon before it reaches you" calls Beltain "Would it not be great to gain revenge for the work of its fellow and gain its scalp to hang among your trophies?"

"The demon that killed Feng I already killed for you, this is a fresh one and as yet untested against the mighty Feng" explains Rizzit to the barbarian.

Nosnibor concentrates and attempts to move the Pit Moves to the southern Door but fails and the pit disappears, to Beltain's evident relief..

The spider goes after Feng but stumbles in its haste and falls prone..

Meanwhile on the other side of the room a spider kills one of Beltain's conjured beetles, while another spider gravely damages Beltain himself and saps his strength. "Coleridge - get ready with them feckin' pipes if'n you don't want to get et." Calls Feng and does not clarify who he expects to do the eating

"Oi! Beltain!" he continues "Stop playin' with them spiders and come and heal your good friend Feng! I want to be in good shape when the beast meets the Demon." He smiles gently at his own joke, his rage cloaking his fear.

"Um, Feng" responds the cleric from the other side of the room "You may not have noticed but I have troubles of my own - like three of them!!"

Meanwhile the wizard Nosnibor casts mage armour upon himself, and suggests a move to the others  "Ok chaps. I can't move the pit. But at least it kept the demon on the move for a bit. May I suggest a tactical retreat to the door?"

"May I suggest a kick up your arse?" growls Feng to Nosnibor's suggestion "There's too much goin' on down here, and retreating from combat is gonna get ya butt-ed by big-bad when yas turn to run. STAND AND FIGHT! FENG KILLS!"

There is a faint shimmer and Bibabobaloba's Ghost quakes at the sight of the draegloth.

Coleridge tries to bolster himself and his allies for the coming ordeal by composing some verse

"Deep underground lay the legendary Lake of Largesse"

"in a sodden and shadowy cave."

"The dark, damp air undisturbed by recent ingress"

"of people come to say what they crave."

Limara waits until the verse is finished and calls out to those fighting in the North "Rizzit.. Bel honey, you've got to move back into the other room ...we need to somehow concentrate our attack so that a healer can cure from behind the frontline. That is you Bel, I will fight alongside Feng while you cure ... only cure the people in combat I can cure the rest afterwards." She turns to Feng "If Bel is not in place to heal you in time then I will.."

The Draegloth moves into the room.  The creature moves round the outside of the room, and then in on Feng.  The plucky little fire beetle bites at the Draegloth as it passes, lightly wounding it.

Beltain looks South at the little beetle and gives it a beaming smile, perhaps next round it can bite the loathsome creature that has its beady eyes on Limara he thinks...

"We all seem to be in the front line" sighs Rizzzit.

"oh yes, so you do" says Limara sweetly  "That's because you have the tactical awareness of a baby.. hopefully you will get the basic concept before we all die....amateurs. " and then, speaking to Beltain  "Beltain my love, I don't know what to suggest, you are surrounded by spiders and you just seem to be Rizzit's personal shield. If I was you I would push that kobold through the doorway and defend yourself against just one opponent at a time.".  Beltain beams at being called 'My love'.

She then turns and, seeing the plight if the only warrior in the group, hacks his spider opponents head off. Then she retargets her spiritual weapon onto the dreagloth wounding it.

"Excellent, truly excellent, Princess!" Beltain calls to Limara "If that doesn't shake them then nothing will".  He turns to Rizzit "Well  sorcerer, what can you show us?"

"RIZZIT.... pull your finger out of your arse and do something," says an exasperated Limara  "Or your gray skinned friend here will finish the day pushing up the daisies again. "

"Crikey!" interjects Nosnibor "This is all getting very heated. It is a shame that we could not reach the door to make a defensive stand. I fear that our bravery and eagerness to take the fight to our foes will be our undoing. However I for one will stand alongside you chaps, be it for good or ill."

"Alongside?" Beltain raises an eyebrow at the wizard standing in the next room

"Fear not of Noble Beluthian Thainor," continues The Wizard Nosnibor completely unfazed "Now that the hoped reason for my previous tactical withdrawal and...er.. withdrawn, I will re-enter the fray with gusto.  Indeed I was considering the wisdom of drawing my long sword and gaining some much needed practice in the melee martial arts. Though perhaps I would serve you better finding a suitable vantage point for a little target practice."

"Perhaps if you want to move forward Nosnibor," replies Beltain "I'm sure Rizzit would be happy to stand aside, unless he has some action to assist the party planned, that is?"

"It was my intent to move past him and to your right Beluthian and either melee or use my bow from there. Though I think Rizzit will move before me. I wonder what his intent is?" affirms Nosnibor.

"Feck off Limara with your talk of tactics, you ran into the middle of the room while me and Nos kept back, not our fault you can't hold a front line and stop the spiders getting passed you.  Maybe later on you can explain the wonderful battle plan you seem to be working to that appears to have totally alluded me this time" and steps north.

"You will remember, Rizzit that we ran into the room because we didn't (and still don't) know what had happened to Bob.  We were not expecting as many spiders and certainly not a demon as well.  To be honest I don't think that Bob is conscious in there.  It would be nice if we had the luxury of more time, I would like to heal up too, but Feng, Cole and Limara are in the front line against the demon like the one that you fought toe-to-toe in your account.  We must all do our bit to bring the battle to a speedy conclusion, even Nosni appears to be prepared to move forward and smite the foe with his sword.  I think less critique of the actions of others and more on your own action"

Rizzit casts another protective spell on himself from his secure corner of the room. "I am not doubting we did the wrong thing I am taking offence at Limara spouting , I thought we left Spar outside but it seems someone wants to fill his shoes"

"Limara has not infringed on your monopoly for talking  - you have the whole field to yourself!" snaps Beltain angrily.

"Peace goodly brethren. Peace!" says Nosnibor, starting a speech "'Tis not the time to show discontent upon the battlefield. I for one have utmost faith in all of your abilities. And am sure that will come through this caper in both a living and a hearty state. Indeed I take great consolation from all of your actions. Rizzit is bolstering himself in a sturdy fashion in preparation for combating the fell demon. Limara is smiting about herself like the veritable Valkyries of legend. Coleridge props up our combative efforts with a rousing song of epic proportions. And of course the Mighty Feng doth make all who stand against him feel the error of their way. Beluthian, you yourself take the battle to our foe with disregard for the danger. Are we not unto the very visage of heroes of days of yore? Peace I say mighty fellows. Peace! So that our smiting will become threefold with our resolve and unity."

Beltain takes a swing at the spider facing him and brings it close to death even though he has adopted a more defensive posture.

"Nosnibor, your speech is wise. I am not discontented, I was just trying to speed up Rizzit's attack, but he seems to have got the hump.”  Replies Limara to Nosnibor's speech.  Rizzit still sulks at the back and tries to see where his dummy went but realises it rolled under a spider when he spat it out.

Feng winks at the draegloth "You go to the abyss today, to be my servant in the afterlife" and hits it yelling "FENG KILLS!  I'll RAPE YER CORPSE AND TAKE YOUR HEAD AS A TROPHY!"

"Great hit Feng!  Maybe you don't have to take the walk..." says Beltain quietly from the other corner.

"Rizzit, just to set the record straight," says an exasperated Limara "It was you who entered this room first, then you called us in to help Bob, I quote 'Bobs in trouble, Get your arses in here'.  I followed Coleridge into the middle of the room where we were attacked by spiders and Feng joined the affray. Since then we have been fighting furiously whilst backing towards the door to defend the casters. I have slain and summoned an extra blade, Coleridge has inspired the whole group with beautiful poetry whilst in melee, Feng is smashing them into the ground, Beltain is summoning creatures to aid us whilst acting as a human shield. Even Nos, who you said has rubbish spells managed to block off the demon with an illusion….meanwhile you have gone from hiding behind the door to blocking the doorway and, apart from one volley of missiles, all I see you doing is protecting yourself. We don’t have time to make such preparations, its too late for that…we need offensive spells, now.” She states flatly. “ C’mon Rizz, don’t get me the wrong way, I’m not like Sparhawk… I’m happy to let you do your own thing, I don’t want to change you… it was you who told us of your offensive prowess, I was just asking for some of your damage dealing spells to be delivered…. I don’t want to fall out over nothing, Friends?” she says in a smiling tone.

"When you want my help don't go giving me abuse," responds Rizzit begrudgingly "I have no doubts I can deal with what's left here on my own if I needed to, the only reason all the spiders are still alive is 'cos I cant use burning hands whilst I would burn half the party, as for that stupid four armed thing, I killed one before I can soon do it again, all I ask is some respect, my tactics here were not at fault and did not need your ridicule.  I will do as requested and unleash some magic upon whatever foul beast needs it in a few seconds time"

"Thank you Rizz..." she replies

"Rizzit - You are a star!" exclaims Beltain

"Less Talk, more smitin'" admonishes Feng from the front line.

Beltain looks around the room with awe "Try not to damage the books with your spells Rizzit, there is a treasure house of knowledge here.  It will tell us much of the world and how these drow live and think."

"Are you coming to fight beside me Nosni?" he looks over to the cheerful elf.

"The books! The beautiful books. Please don't hurt the books, or be nasty to the books. Books are our friends. Lovely, lovely, lovely, lovely, lovely books!" says Nosnibor appalled at the possible damage to the library.

"I agree Nosnibor" says Beltain to the agitated Elf "Errr, what do you plan to do this time around?"

The Wizard Nosnibor steps forward 5 feet and aims his short bow at the spider. He draw and fires.  As The Wizard Nosnibor pulls back the bowstring, the spider bites at him hurting the fearless elf.   Beltain winces as the elf shoots an arrow past his ear, but the aim is true and Nosnibor wounds the spider. "Take that you varmint!" Nosnibor chortles with glee, but his strength too has been damaged as the poison seeps into his system.

 The critically wounded spider strikes at Beltain but misses while another of the spiders moves toward Rizzit.  Beltain lashes out as it passes hitting it serious damage, it lunges for Rizzit but misses.

"Mr Nosnibor brave as you quite clearly are you need to keep back from the fighting or I fear you may perish" advises Rizzit. "Please let Beltain and myself deal with these foes"

"As sweet and fluffy as your sentiments are goodly Rizzit," says Nosnibor bravely "I am not a delicate flower to be protected so. I will stand by you my friends and I will fall with you my friends."

"You are truly a brave one Sir, this battle will be won and won soon, I would prefer to see everyone alive at the end" says Rizzit and then adds "I think I need to maybe teach you to use the Shield spell, an invaluable aid to the vulnerable mage"

"Limara, can you send that floatin' sword to kill the spider takin' chunks outta Beltain, and you sort out that Spider chewin' on you. I reckon I can deal with this Monster m'self." Grunts Feng as he battles with the draegloth "Then I guess we should help our cheerleaders back at the door pronto - while we still have some.  If we lose anybody here - I'm gonna tear this place down to find the people responsible for settin their pets on us. "Oh, n' that in' dwarf had better be dead, 'n not hidin' someplace waitin' to see how it all tuns out."

The bard continues with his verse, maintaining the morale of the party

"The mood was now disturbed by a visitor however."

 "A young mage bent on making his name."

 "He had sought out this place in his resolve to uncover"

 "the 'them' of 'us and them' fame."

Coleridge strikes out at the spider between himself and the mage but fails to connect and curses under his breath midst poem

The Spiritual Weapon conjured by Limara waivers and disappears its time expired.

Not understanding in his rage, Feng yells "WHERE THE  DID THAT GO? WIZARDRY! THERES A IN WIZARD BEHIND THIS! I'LL RIP 'IS FROAT AHT!".  The draegloth strikes out at Fend hitting him with a claw and a critical bite, the raging barbarian sways backwards moderately wounded.

Limara concentrates on the spider in front of her, she strikes quickly and accurately and the spider reels back, its wound dripping ichor.

Three missiles of magical energy dart forth from Rizzit's fingertips, the missiles strikes unerringly, killing one spider outright and causing heavy damage to the one in front of him.  The spider attempts to strike bad, but it is unnerved by the kobald and misses. 

"Thanks Rizzit" Beltain tells the kobald "We were sorely pressed"

Beltain's last surviving summoned Celestial Fire Beetle, attacks the spider on Limara, but misses and then returns to the celestial plains

Beltain takes a step North West hits out at the spider in front of Rizzit, massively wounding the vile creature.

The spider next to Limara attacks her with renewed vigour but it is not adept enough to penetrate her defence. The draegloth reels as Feng swings his great axe, Laskur's Bane, and connects heavily with the demon's torso.  "WA HA! TAKE THAT YOU TOOTHY !" he taunts his foe. Draegloth scowls at Feng..but still it stands..

"Wizzy may just go and finish off the demon" boasts the kobald.

The Wizard Nosnibor moves past the two spiders to take aim at the Draegloth. As he does so he risks attack from the spider. The first Spider successfully bites the wizard, but its poison does no damage, then the spider then collapses. But he is also bitten hard by the second spider and the wizard slumps to the floor dead...

Coleridge is bitten by the same spider that killed Nosnibor, luckily, the bard resists the poison effects.

"Bel... you spoke to soon." she says as she glances over at the slumped body of the mage motionless on the floor" the beautiful cleric tells her partner, "Two dead..- This is bad.... and we are barely in the complex. " she exclaims. "We cant afford any more fatalities, we must work together and cover each others backs.  The next city we reach is Suzail, it has a church of Tempus there of which I am allied. I will go there and try to get us a discount on 'raising' our friends. Tempus is my gods sponsor so I am hopeful of a good result. "Poor Nosnibor.... he died in battle with a weapon in hand.... who will write to his Aunt Beryl ?".

"He should not have tried such a foolhardy action" responds Beltain with a sigh "He forgot that he was a wizard, not a fighter, it was a stupid thing to do, but brave, oh so brave.  Cole must write a eulogy to remember his selfless act.  Meanwhile, we'd better look after Pussy, it is what he would have wanted.  But the fight is not finished yet.  We must focus on the job in hand!" he concludes and flashes a warm but weak smile at Limara, a tear glistening in his eye.

"Beltain" calls Rizzit "I have some scrolls of cure light wounds, can u take them and heal Col and Feng please, our people to stay alive, I should have given them earlier but I didn't realise you were out of cures"

"I'm not out of cures, quite yet" responds Beltain to Rizzit confused "Why did you think I was?  I've been shielding you in combat and sadly have not had the opportunity to cure our people - yet."

"But thanks for the scrolls," he tells the kobald "I will use them quickly.  Once this fight is over and I have used up my spells".  Rizzit snatches back his scrolls "If we need more cures ask for them then, everyone is severely beaten right now, I understand it may be more difficult to cast in these conditions but people need cures now not after the battle when we are looking at our dead" 

Belatin shrugs at Rizzit's outburst "People do need cures but even more they need the monsters dead and the clerics alive to heal them." he replies, thinking a pity that the kobald thinks only of himself, he spent two vital rounds buffing himself up to impregnable then wants me to drop everything and cure him.  I thought that the 'gift' of scrolls was too nice a gesture to be true.  Kobalds!!!

"Beltain I don't ask for a cure," Rizzit protests "I point out that we have fighters who need them badly.  I am not making an outburst as you say Beltain, but I may well do if I see Col and Feng join my other friends on the floor"

"I am sorry, I am very upset about the fate of poor Nosnibor.  It was foolish, and against my advice, but brave no-the-less.  There was nothing, nothing I could do to prevent it." Beltain continues "This round I intend to move down and take on the spider attacking Cole and allow him, if he so wishes to take a step out of the melee.  There is no way that I can reach Feng and do anything in a round.  He's just too far away.  I assume that you will missile Feng's attacker and maybe one of the spiders, if they are in range?"

"Nosnibor should not have tried such a foolhardy action" Beltain says with a sigh "He forgot that he was a wizard, not a fighter, it was a stupid thing to do, but brave, oh so brave.  Cole must write a eulogy to remember his selfless act.  Meanwhile, we'd better look after Pussy, it is what he would have wanted.  But the fight is not finished yet.  We must focus on the job in hand!" he concludes and flashes a warm but weak smile at Limara, a tear glistening in his eye.

Coleridge grimaces as the plucky wizard goes down, but stoically continues his verse to continue to inspire his allies till the fight is done

 "He had cajoled arch-demons and also made threats."

 "He'd endured the laughs and weathered disgrace"

 "He had questioned his friends and called in all debts"

 "and now here he was in this place."

Coleridge lashes out at the spider but, still smarting from the assault, he fails to connect, he readies himself for retaliation and prepares to dodge the spider.

The wounded Draegloth still attacks but the wounds are affecting its accuracy for it only manages to hit Feng once.

"I'll take down ugly here," Feng tells the others "Then move up to help Cole - it looks like the Princess can look after herself" He says looking admiringly at Limara "Oh, yeah - poor Mage. I'm really cut up - BUT NOT AS CUT UP AS THIS BITCH! FENG IS HERE! BRING 'EM ALL! FENG KILLS!"

"I will pay whatever I have to bring Mr Nosnibor back" muses Rizzit. "Me too, Rizzit," agrees Beltain "I already miss the cheerful little bugger".  

Limara casts a healing spell on the defensive as the bard is looking venerable and his wounds are only light, now.  Coleridge nods in acknowledgement of Limara's gift of healing

"Feng..." she says "I know you are wounded... I will cure you next, if you need it...."

And then, turning to her partnet continues "Bel, use range weapons or heal yourself... don't go getting yourself killed please...."

Feng snorts by way of reply, concentrating on the wounded demon but Beltain is more appreciative and smiles over at Limara "And don't get too overconfident yourself, Princess, that's a venomous spider behind you, and it isn't dead yet!  Take care!"

Rizzit lets rip at the spider with magic missiles massively wounding it.

Heedful of Limara's advice Beltain, drops his sword and conjures a magical weapon that attacks the spider wounded by Rizzit,  it hits bringing the foul denizen close to death.

Feng swings his mighty axe and shears through the demon's defences, it falls to the floor – dead.

"Woot" calls the kobald while Beltain can't help cheering when he sees the draegloth fall.

"Well, Princess" Feng tells the beautiful priestess guarding his back "A nice little fight. I don't suppose anyone else could have killed that monster. THE MIGHTY FENG IS HERE! DROW WIZARDS TREMBLE!"

Coleridge continues his ballad:

"His journey had taught him not to bypass the obvious"

"and besides, there was no-one to see."

"So he called out "Show me all those covert and devious""

"and awaited the results of his plea."

Coleridge strikes out to try and finish the spider Rizzit's magic has so nearly felled but his blade once again fails to find its mark.

Limara turns and attacks the spider behind her, her blade just misses and she tuts in frustration, while at the back Rizzit moves, drawing his crossbow and draws a bead on the spider fighting Limara and Feng.

Beltain chases after the badly wounded kobald, collecting his sword on the way, eager to heal him and his Spiritual Weapon manages a solid hit on Cole's spider and it sinks to the floor dying.


_One spider of Lloth still remains_


----------



## Greyhawk

*Victory and descent into the darkness*

Coleridge continues his poem:

"Several minutes passed by before he looked in the lake
and saw nothing more than his reflection.
But he had laid other plans given what was at stake
so it was not yet time for dejection."

Then carefully circles round behind the remaining spider swings his sword and at last his blade finds its mark, disabling the beast.

"You guys kill this spider," calls Feng "And if the other is still alive by the time I bring my axe to bear, I'll off that then. Dying in it's sleep. When it reaches the afterlife I'll bet it's pissed off."

"...I doubt the spider will notice its dead, just the change in its surroundings" muses Limara casually runs the spider through at the spider with her sword, then returns Justice to its scabbard while Beltain watches her admiringly.  "Nice one, Princess." He exclaims "That's cleaned out this nest of evil - but there will be more I suspect"  he smiles

"Thanks babe...." she acknowledges "We need to regroup and do something with our dead comrades. Maybe Sparhawk could look after them... We need to heal the wounded too"

"Limara - we need to keep up the scare, here." Feng tells her "Our dead comrades - I suppose the dwarf is probably dead are going no-where but our foes, and their treasure, might.  They know the secret of their hideout is now lost, and they will probably look to move quickly, or strengthen their defences.  We must give them no time to re-organise and regroup.  The old chieftain used to say "hit'em on the end" which means to you city types "keep 'em offbalance.  Heal me, and we'll go through 'em like a knife through baby's guts.  If'n we do it quick enough, we might get enough loot to raise these sad sacks."  Feng feels the weight of his axe and looks speculatively at the sleeping spider.  Rizzit - you reckon we could train one of these like Beaker?..an If you ever need to get to the bar in a busy inn, I reckon this would clear the way for ya!  Anyone got a sack? I gotta take ugly's head cos I want to mount it on my helm. Them claws might look good mounted on my shoulders, too."

Beltain casts a healing spell on the kobald and Rizzit bounds out of sight, bent on exploring the complex.

Feng's Rage subsides and he feels Fatigued!!

Limara feels that the experience gained in the fight has moved her to the next level.  Beltain rushes over and hugs her "Congratulations!" he exclaims, clearly delighted

Beltain sighs and hurries over to the small figure lying amongst the dead spiders, the joy drains from his face.  He kneels and starts to intone the elvish rituals of the dead, calling on the Lord Protector of Elves to guide and Protect The Wizard Nosnibor as he journeys beyond this life.  After some time he finishes and then anoints the frail body with a vial of oil, tears coursing down his face.  He wipes his eyes and rises.  "It is done" he says.

He goes over to pussy and strokes her absentmindedly "Your master will be back" he tells her

"Chest back here" Rizzit yells back from the next room.  "Get Bob to look at the chest when he gets back from wherever he is hiding" he laughs.

Beltain heals himself and then starts to take his armour off and try out the drow chainmail.  He calls out "Has someone killed that sleeping spider yet, I'd just hate for it to wake when I'm in the altogether!"

Feng smiles and evil smile and administers a coup de grace on the sleeping spider, then removes the head and claws from the Demon then rests.

Coleridge absent-mindedly continues his poem as he walks over to Nos' remains

 "He searched in his pack and finally withdrew"

 "some ingredients, and a pestle and mortar"

 "with which he ground them to a powder of purest royal blue."

 "Then deftly sprinkled it over the water."

He finishes with a sigh " 'Tis a shame I did not get to know you better Nos, you truly seemed a chap of nigh-on inexhaustible happiness - a rare commodity in this world... if we are unable to get you raised I will f course endeavour to get news of your passing to your aunty Beryl  Now lets see if we can't find out where Bob has gotten to, he may yet need our help" so saying he moves across to where he first encountered the spiders after Bob's cry for help.  "Ohh no!! Bob too" coleridge laments as he finds the dwarf's body.

"Yeah, I feel bad for them, too." Says Feng in a disinterested tone "Now does anyone want to heal the big fighter that will save their arses?"

"I'm happy to do some healing, when I get this armour changed" calls Beltain from the next room "In the meantime, I'm sure that Limara will help you..." there are some clanks as he struggles with the change of metal-wear

"C'mon people - healing now!" shouts Feng and add (in for those hard of hearing),  "MIGHTY FENG NEEDS STRENGTHENING! MIGHTY FENG THINKS THERE ARE MORE FOES TO KILL!"

"Damn," whispers Rizzit from the unsearched room "Can you move Bob to the other room please Col, I will scout around"

"..If we are not going to put the bodies outside with Spar, then at least can we put them together near the exit.."

Limara summons forth the healing power of The Red Knight, curing most of Feng's damage.

Coleridge drags the desiccated dwarf corpse back into the other room and lays it next to Nosnibor.

"Feng, they have already had time to set defences and regroup" Limara tells the barbarian "While I applaude your braveness and confidence, I think that are already two men down and we should be sticking together to maximise our defensive capabilities and stop further causalities. I also suggest that a more cautious, less cavalier approach would be more effective...in other words, a tight pack formation moving together will kill more drow.."

"We'll find Rizz when we follow the screaming." Says Feng stoically "Now, any more heals? I'm still knocked around a touch.  C'mon Beltain, lay hands on the Demon-Killer."

Rizzit yells back "I should of been a rogue, I am great at all this sneaking about quietly"

Feng just smirks "He'll never make a shaman." As ge goes to take a quick look into the barracks.

Feng heads down to join Rizzit at the last closed door.  "What the others doing? Still recovering from the trauma of battle?".  Feng strugs "Or group hugging. Strange bunch". "Or shagging to the melodic sound of a love ballad" suggests Rizzit. "They don't have the balls." He flinches slightly.

The other group ignore this conversation. "I have yet to use any of my daily allowance of spells Limara so can as yet cast 3 first level spells and 1 2nd level and my cantrips of course... I can however only use my poetics to inspire us on two more occasions this day though. "I will check the chest, but I will wait for Limara and Beltain to move forward, I do not think now is the time to spread ourselves out and make individual targets of us, especially in light of our recent losses." He turns to Limara and adds "I think your advice has fallen on deaf ears, it appears two of our number have recklessly rushed ahead, it would be my suggestion we stay together as you yourself suggest and make our way forward to try and catch them up... We can look at this chest Rizzit called back about on the way"

"I agree with Limara and with Coleridge.  We must not fall prey to over confidence" says Beltain "Also we should search this room for treasure and, more important, for information.  'Know your enemy' for if we can find out more of the strengths of what we face here we can prepare ourselves better.  My feeling is that they sent no word for aid from their fellows fearing the wroth of the females should they even contemplate the possibility of failure.  Not that they would have considered failure possible" he continues "The drow are an arrogant race and convinced of their own superiority." He bends over the body of the fallen dwarf and retrieves the drow keys.  "Who knows" he tells the others "These may come in useful"

Meanwhile down in the South Rizzit asks Feng "Who has the drow keys now?  Try knocking on the door Feng," he jokes "Maybe they will just open it"

Feng reaches into his pocket and tries the key in the lock after listening and hearing nothing.

"Just open it will ya Feng" Rizzit tells him impatiently

Back in the North Beltain turns to Coleridge "You mentioned something about looking at the chest that Rizzit found" he says to the bard "Do you want some moral support in your endeavours?".  The three of them cross to the room containing the chest that needs checking..

Limara addresses her two comrades.  "Why won't those two just do one thing at a time... If they carry on running around like kids in a sweet shop we are gonna get ambushed again. guys... we need to do things as a group...." she appeals.

"Bel...can I have a read of that book when you have finished. Knowledge of their creatures will be useful" she asks her partner.  "No problem" he replies, giving her the collected papers, but mentions that the books are useful for reference the bonus given by book is only for whoever is carrying it.

On opening the door Feng sees an immense egg sack fills this warm, humid chamber.

"Hmm" says Rizzit as he takes out his wand of burning hands and stows the crossbow "this room needs to be burned, you got any alchemists fire bud?"

"Why?" asks Feng, "This could be a hostage - it's probably quite important to these spider-freaks.  It could also be a potential pet or bodyguard – let's not be too eager to kill it before we've looked into it properly."  He spots a hundred, maybe more large spider eggs, each nearly 6 inches long.

Coleridge examines the chest and noticing nothing of significance he attempts to open it.

"We need to rest and regain our magic capability" Beltain says to Limara and Coleridge as they prepare to open the chest " I will head South and try and assist them in making a defence. We need to watch those stairs - perhaps we could find somewhere to conceal ourselves and take turns in watching the steps in case danger threatens...?" and so saying heads off to join Feng and Rizzit.

Rizzit agrees "Let's check everything then camp up by the stairs and stop anything coming up, maybe put some beds across the top"

"Sounds like a good scheme Rizzit!" agrees Beltain

"Oi Beltain" says Feng pointing at the gigantic egg-sack "Not even Feng's nadgers are in such a large sack - what does ya reckon?"  Beltain thumbs through the notes from the magic users study, to see if there is any references to egg sacks but finds nothing of significance.

"Perhaps I was wrong" wonders Feng "Never saw the point in readin' before now.  Anyways help me shift some bunks to the top of the stairs, Belt" 

Beltain goes with Feng to collect beds for the makeshift barrier, leaving Rizzit to deal with the egg infestation.  Beltain mused as he walked as to just what kobalds ate in the wild, perhaps ant-eggs and spider-eggs, amongst other things, he thought to himself, I wonder if it's in that old wizards notes. "Kobolds can eat pretty much anything, " laughs Rizzit as if reading Beltain's thoughts "Animals, plants and even dirt and shells.  Its pretty hard to starve a kobold" he chuckles "But what about the eggs?  We must destroy them" insists the kobald.

As they walk over to collect the bedding for the barrier Beltain asks Feng.  "Do you think it might be a good idea to have the barrier 5' back from the top of the stairs?  That way we could 'seed' the space at the top with caltrops.  That would slow them down a bit!" he laughs and looks at his companion for a response.

"The caltrop one is a fine idea - the attacking Drow will be hopping mad when they try to breach our breastworks" Feng smiles at his pun

"What's keeping the Princess and Cole - he serenading her whilst she fixes her hair?"

"I don't think that she needs to fix her hair, ever" says Beltain naively, taking Feng's words at face value "She always looks like an angel to me.  Although sometimes an avenging angle..."

"And why bother burning the eggs?" Beltain asks Feng "It sounds as if they would make a nice snack for Rizzit.  But if he isn't hungry then closing the door would seem to be the best idea.  I hope that they are spider eggs, the idea of demon spawn gives me the creeps" he shivers

Coleridge examines the chest but can't find any trace of a trap.  The chest does appear to be locked, but he attempts to pick it a dart shoots forth from the chest hitting the bard and doing both constitution and wisdom damage.  Inside the chest a set of magical leather armour and some money but still no magic user spellbook.

Meanwhile Rizzit brightens up and trots off and starts to descend the stairs mumbling something about voices in his head "Squeek, squee, sqittity squeek" he says to Wizzy

Beltain dumps the bed he was carrying at the head of the stairs and follows the kobald, calling softly to Limara and Cole telling them what's going on.  Beltain looks upward towards heaven and says "Morituri te salutant "

Very soon he is joined by Feng "Very well, Mighty Feng is ready for more battle" he announces.  Beltain gets out a healing scroll and uses it on the big barbarian Feng nods his thanks

Meanwhile Limara commiserates with the bard "Ouch! Bet that hurt Col, sorry I don't have anything for poison ... yet" puts the money in her backpack with the folded leather armour. She then goes back to the room with the acid and puts the two vials in one of the backpacks side pockets.  Then she jogs back through the summoning chamber to join the others as they go down the stairs. 

"Wait for Coleridge boys.." she recommends "I think that we have enough spells and cold steel to smash this place before bedtime, Rizzit give me one of your cure scrolls and I will cast it on you when you request a heal".  Rizzit rummages in his pack and pulls out 4 cure light wounds scrolls that he passes back to Limara and Beltain. "Just use them on anyone that is in need" says the kobald generously.

"What do u see Wizzy?" whispers Rizzit asks his familiar as it scurries ahead into the darkness at the base of the stairs.


----------



## Rizzit

Feckin Clerics, its Kobold not Kobald.

Rizzit for those who read this (as if) is the 2'2" power house of the group. A never still, rarely quiet bundle of mischief.
Somehow he seems to survive through encounters that by rights should see him in an early grave.

Rizzit is recently from the underdark, sent out to the strange surface by his tribe to seek out a fabled magical sword that if found will enable him to return and rule them (A complete load of bull designed to get rid of the annoying little runt and hopefully get him killed for his lack of an evil heart).
On the surface he was captured with the half orc Feng by Zhents who they latter escaped from, this tale and others should be here somewhere.


----------



## Feng the Mighty

As anyone who has viewed the succession of narrow escapes and disasters will know, Rizzit's bio is rank misrepresentation and is yet another example of the belittling of the half-orc. As any reader can clearly see, the Mighty Feng is the hero of the piece, and but for him, the party would be dead and rotting meat, pronto.


----------



## Greyhawk

*Danger Below*

At the base of the stairs they find themselves in a room with doors to the North and West.  Feng listens at the western door and hears a single voice, he thinks female, but he doesn't understand the language.  The sound seems to be coming from beyond the west door.  The party decide to go in that direction.

"Want me to be subtle, Rizz?" the big barbarian asks the kobold. As he hefts is axe and gets ready to try the handle, "Let's be careful bro" his diminutive companion councils.   "That's why I'm listening first!" responds the barbarian with a smile.
Coleridge staggers down the stairs still a bit woozy from the further dose of poison his system has taken.

"Let's go bud, sounds like drow to kill" whispers Rizzit to Feng, throwing caution to the winds.  Tries the door, it's locked – but opens to the drow key.

"Let me know just before to intend to go in" Beltain asks Feng in a low whisper "Then I can get a Bless off, to add even more power to your, and our blows"

"Now is the time, Beltain. Feng is about to do what he does best!  Right, lets keep it quick and bloody. No prisoners, and plenty o' loot. Last one to kill an opponent buys all the beer when we get to town."

"Lim, you and me take point," he continues "Everyone else, make your blows tell."
Belatin takes and reads a Bless scroll while Rizzit takes a potion and reads a scroll to improve his defence.  He takes out his mirror image scroll and readies the wand of burning hands "Open it bud, lets kick some ass" he tells Feng.

"No one got a 'lets stop sleepy arrows hittin' mighty Feng' spells?" the big barbarian asks hopefully, but there is no response. "No? - Door opening time, then. " and he pushes open the door

Beltain listens and points North West as the source of the female's voice. He is struck by the harsh beauty of the area and impressed by the intricate floor patterns, a place of importance he guesses...

"Good idea feng," aggress Limara "I will gladly take front row duties with you....Rizzit you wanna stay there or cast from behind me?...my sword is powerless in the second row"  ...Rizz...maybe we can ready an action where you cast a spell then retreat behind me " she suggests.

"Let's go" Beltain whispers "Let's see what the lady is up to"

"Maybe if i can get nearer i can understand what she is saying Feng... " muses Limara in hushed tones but think on this... if she is talking, there should be more than one person... female drow are senior to male here, she is probably a caster too....be ready" she whispers advisedly.

"Let's move forward in party order as  a group" suggests Beltain in a whisper "Then we can get surprise on these guys - for a change!"

Feng whispers "OK, All in formation,C'mon!" he tells the others and moves into the area beyond the door.  It looks like a meditation area but at that moment he catches sight of a Drow - who also catches sight of him!!!!!  "Ogglin zhah ghil!" the drow shouts.

*Once again, the plucky kobold and the half orc are in the frontline....*


----------



## Beltain

*The Hero*

While all the party member have flashes of daring do and courage, as anyone can see the true hero or rather heroine of this tale is Limara.  With characteristic good humour she guides her flock through the dangers that beset them, supporting the party with powerful magics, slaying mighty monsters but still being able to cure the afflictions of her party.  Beautiful, wise and thinking she brings the incisive thinking that characterises those who follow the ways of the Red Knight to battle and victory.

You've just got to admire her

Beltain, Cleric


----------



## Rizzit

I missed the mention that the first one through was the courageous Rizzit, putting his own safety to one side as usual and bravely striding forward to meet our foes, followed at a discrete distance by the mighty Feng whilst the others decide if they should follow.

Its just a shame Riz is down to one offensive spell, looks like the burning hands wand may take a bashing.

If Beltain gets any further up Limaras a  se he can chew her food for her.


----------



## tariff




----------



## Greyhawk

*The Temple of LLolth*

The black walls of this chamber are carved with web-like patterns interspersed with bas-reliefs of drow clerics and warriors tormenting members of "lesser races."  The outline of a huge spider has been traced in the floor. At the far end of their vision an altar it is below the floor level of the main room and this is where the female voice came from.

One of the drow shouts, he obviously seen one or more of the party.  Beltain moves and fires his crossbow, but the bolt hits a wall.

"Bash that fecker Feng - get in on the closest one Feng so I can rush up behind " says Rizzit then looks over to the bard "Quit dithering Col and get those vocal cords working"

"Feng... how many d'ya see ?" asks Limara who can't see as much of the action as the big barbarian..

One of the Drow Shouts again "Ogglin ml'aenus", this time Limara hears it and she knows it means 'Enemy Sighted' "He's introduced us ... watch for the incoming reinforcements " Limara warns the others.

Coleridge moves up behind his companions as quickly as he can on his wobbly legs, he draws his sword and steals himself for any attack.  Then he begins to recite a poem to bolster his allies, and although something in the rhyme and meter have the desired effect, it seems the toxins in his system are affecting more than just his physical health.

"An elongated albatross looks grim

I trip the light fandango anyway

as swarms of hornets cause the lights to dim

I watch a purple piglet stalk her prey."

One of the drow moves out into the corridor.  He takes aim and fires his hand crossbow at Feng but the bolt misses the barbarian.

Belatin turns at the sound of Coleridge's voice, he's puzzled as this isn't the poets normal type of stanza 'perhaps the trap injected hallucinogenic drugs but at least the effect seems the same on our moral' he thinks in relief.

Feng charges forward on one of the Drow, striking with a very mighty blow, the drow falls to the floor dead!

Rizzit reads a scroll and two illusory duplicates of the kobald pop into being and he moves forward into danger.  "Hmm, that's a lot of Drow, oh dear" Rizzit remarks as he looks around.

Limara chants the words of a spell and a long sword of force appears and attacks one of the drow archers, it misses.

Near the altar, a female drow silently whispers words to Llolth....the up-worlders will pay for this intrusion...

"Feng can you batter this one by me?" say the Rizzits indicating the drow in front of him.

Beltain unships his shield and moves forward "Get the bloody priestess before she conjures up some spell" he adds to no-one in particular

"Let's hope the others move up Feng or we are out on a limb here" the plucky kobald tells Feng from his position in the fore of the action.

" 'em, we'll kill 'em all! RUN! MIGHTY FENG IS COME! MY AXE IS DEATH! FENG AND HIS AXE COMES!" is the reply, "Limara, Beltain - Close up! I want some shielding from their bolts, pronto! I want to be awake to hear the screamin'"

Feng pauses for a moment and then addresses the  bard "Cole - you know any Battle Chants?  My people have "KILL! KILL! KILL!" which is good while you have breath to shout it.".

“Ahh, battle chants…" muses Limara "I loved studying them at church… so many styles from so many cultures and races… if I remember rightly, ‘ Now you have something to die for’ was a famous Orc chant, the verse escapes me right now though”

"Col any chance you can get over here and help us out?" says Rizzit emphasising Feng's request for support.

In response Coleridge moves up again to support his friends and continues his obtuse verse

"Pink spiders crawl upon my batskin shoes

and forty-seven turtles say “hello”

Candescent blowflies gaily sing the blues

I sit upon a yak and watch the show."

"What side effects to that poison are you feeling Col... ?" she asks the bard, he voice edged with concern "Your lyrics have become more surreal somehow"

Coleridge as he brings the verse to a close he brings the fifth wind up from his belt and prepares for a burst of sound as he moves up behind Rizzit.

Three drow discharge their crossbows at Feng, Coleridge and Limara but luckily all the bolts go wild, while another slashes through one of the images conjured by Rizzit, the image disappears.

Feng moves swiftly forward and swings his axe at the drow confronting Rizzit, it is a clean hit and the drow falls dead at his feet.  "There ya go Rizzit - just point 'em out and down they go!" chortles Feng "FENG KILLS! LOOK OUT! HERE COMES FENG!" and winks at Cole "Nice ta see ya up front, but was it wise to leave 'em both together?".  He smiles and raises his voice "OI! Limara. Beltain. The fight is this way! Play with yer little crossbow shootin' friend later!"

The other drow drops his hand Crossbow, draws a rapier, moves forward and attacks one of the Rizzits.

The kobald takes a step backwards and speaks to a Drow "My friend, please defend me from these foes, in the name of Llolth my friends and I must be protected from these traitors" using his charm person ability.  The drow looks at Rizzit, a little confused, but slowly nods his head at the kobold.  It then turns and shouts to the other drow "Vrine'winith thrityh, nind ph'abbilen".  Meanwhile Rizzit has drawn his crossbow.

A female voice rises from the altar pit....full of anger "Wael, dos inbal chi p'luvt ulu thier faer. Ka gu'e dont elgg dos usstan orn"

One of the drow near the alter pit makes a strange hand symbol, to the female drow you presume.  He then moves across the room, sights Beltain, and fires his crossbow but misses.

Another of the drow bowmen target Coleridge but he too misses his mark.

A voice rises from the altar again.. This time in common "LOLTH DOES NOT ABIDE CATTLE IN HER TEMPLE!" and suddenly a pulse of evil energy wracks several people in the temple, Coleridge, Rizzit and Limara flinch as they take damage. "Ouch, that certainly hurt" complains Rizzit frowning then smiles again and goes back to listening to the happy singing in his head.  Three of the drow also seem to be affected by the wave of pain and they fall to the ground badly unconscious.  At the same time, four monstrous Spiders appear, out of thin air, in the central section of the chamber...

One of the newly appeared monstrous spiders moves forward to attack Feng 

Limara replies to the female drow .."Lolth uriu deserted dos. Il nau longer kyonen ka dos dro xor el." But Kaellara shouts back "Lolth orn yutsu mzild powerful taga rin'ov. Hwuen t'yin udos ph'ilta keepers.  Lu'dos orn kreth'el venturing wund ilta yath"

Limara's retort is "usstan tlun zhaunus dos z'reninth nindel ichl. udos zhal kyorl vel'uss uriu l'garethurl yah" The female drow does not reply  and the rest of the party are bemused by the exchange.

"Less talk more hitting please Limara," implores Rizzit "Oh and can I get a heal? If not I will be taking a potion in a second or two"

Limara's spiritual weapon hits at the drow bring it close to death and she recites battle scripture to the party raising the moral to heroic proportions.

"Are ya pretty, Priestess?" calls Feng to the drow at the altar "If yer pretty, I'll keep yer for a while before I sell ya as a tart to the cheapest cat-house on the docks.  Feng stamps on spiders! Bring 'em on!"

One of the spiders scuttles forward and attacks Coleridge hitting him and adding to the poison in his system.

Beltain moves forward drawing his sword, and strikes down at the spider with both hands, he hits, driving the life from it's body. 

"Hey, priestess" calls Beltain "You have sacrificed three of your own to the dark goddess to no avail.  Are you going to kill the other males in exchange for some spider pets?" He looks over to the crossbow drow "Are you happy to lay down your lives so that the-female-who-will-soon-be-dead can have some more squishy friends?" he indicates the dead spider at his feet.

Another spider moves to attack Feng but its bite misses the huge barbarian.

"Coleridge my poetic friend..." commences Limara "You are indeed brave, but you are a sitting duck there... why don't you try shooting at them from cover, either behind someone or from around a wall."

Coleridge staggers back, yet more poison coursing through his veins and struggles on with his strange verse

"Incredibly, the moon falls in my lap

and tells me bedtime stories with a grin

A faun creeps by, in tights and dunce’s cap

A camel choir adding to the din."

Coleridge lifts the 5th wind to his lips and blasts the area with a tremendous cacophony. Every creature in the 10ft radius spread takes sonic damage and none of the spiders targeted make their save and all lie stunned.

Meanwhile the drow stumbles away from Limara's spiritual Weapon and stumbles slowly to behind one of his fellows.

Another of the drow fires at Coleridge but misses .

"Let's get that bitch priestess," calls Beltain to Feng "Before she summons more creatures to aid her".

Feng dodges past the stunned spiders and jumps into the pit, taking cover behind the alter and waiting his chance to deal death to the Female Drow.

Meanwhile yet another drow comes into view from one of the other areas off the main hall.  It moves across the room to the edge of the Altar pit.  It sights down his bow and fires from his position above Feng but misses.

Rizzit back away from the spiders and drinks down the potion of healing.

Another drow sights and fires at Colerige hitting him and the poison-coated bolt causes him to fall into a deep sleep.

Feng hears the female drow whisper a few words to the spider queen.  Then she then scrapes her nails across the top of the Altar.  Just then, a pulse of evil shoots through several of the party, again Rizzit, Coleridge and Limara take damage. "Owwwww" groans the kobald "Dammit I still need to take a potion.  Cut that bitch up Feng"

Two more spiders appears in the central area.

"I know your there Orc" hisses the Drow female as she looks over the Altar down in the Altar pit.  She saw the barbarian jump down "Let me see what Lolth will take.  Doer, Doer, lest kyorl vel'bol dos aslu"

"Do you need backup Feng?" calls Beltain

"BACKUP? FOR THIS BITCH? YOU MUST BE JOKING!" replies the barbarian from near the altar "RUN LITTLE PRIESTESS! FENG COMES!  Father Gruumsh! Guide my Axe!   I dedicate another foe to your glory!"

x[Beltain] "What did the priestess say?" Beltain asks Limara "It appears that Feng doesn't need my help so I'll stay here for the moment and guard against these spidesr, unless anyone has a better idea?"  he looks around at the sadly depleted party.

Rizzit anxiously taps a foot as the beautiful cleric approaches him.  "Rizz, I'll heal you.... you just open fire with something this round...." says Limara and Rizzit agrees with a terse "OK".

Limara: Puffs on her cigar: and, with perfect tongue action she rolls the cigar from one side of her mouth to the other and coverts a spell into a heal for the kobald.  The sorcerer breathes sigh of relief when he realises he is only lightly wounded, now.  The spiritual weapon hovers by her head.

A drow fires at Feng, trying to prevent an attack on his mistress but misses, again.

Beltain drops his crossbow, unships his shield from over his shoulder and then moves up to the edge of the altar pit, equipping the shield as he moves.  He moves past the three stunned spiders and the one active one attempting to keep clear of their bites

A spider turns and to attack him but misses almost overbalancing.

Coleridge sleeps on unaware of the battle.

Beltain lets out a sigh of relief as the bolt from one of the drow passes over his head harmlessly.

"Many thanks for the heal Limara" Rizzit calls to Limara "But please don't forget our poor sleeping companion there, I would hate to see this evil wave kill him in his sleep".

"I have not forgot Col..." Limara reassures him "If you can buy me enough time to heal him I will, but if we all fall to this onslaught then no one can help him.  Open Fire Rizzit".

"Limara " says Rizzit "Do you think this evil pain has anything to do with the spider pattern on the floor?" asks Limara.  "I do not know Rizz possibly ...but I do know that the female drow has something to do with it though." She replies "Hopefully she will be too busy with Feng to do it again.." she smiles.

"Lets hope so," laughs Rizzit "I for one though am going to try and keep off the spider for now, I am fed up of getting hurt"

Limara shouts to Feng.. "My master told me some female drow are breathtakingly beautiful.....how beautiful is she Feng ?? ....try not to hit her face, i want to see for myself".  "Her smile may be sweet and she may have some features of note" councils Beltain "But her soul is as black as the night.  Send her to her dark mistress, Feng and as soon as possible".

From his vantage point at the edge of the altar pit Beltain watches as the barbarian flexes his muscles and prepares to take the fight to the evil priestess.  

Feng Ignores the prickling sensation as all his superstition gathers together to daunt his spirit only father Gruumsh remains to augment his reckless attack!

"Feng will send her wrapped up in the pretty suit of full Plate Armour." He shouts to Limara "Teach lil' girls to play at being warriors." And he grimaces horribly at the Drow woman

So saying Feng brings down Laskurs Bane upon the female.  Within the blink of an eye....she is no more.

A spider moves forward but fails to hit Rizzit while one of the crossbowmen targets Feng, the bolt runs true but does little damage and the big barbarian shrugs off the poison damage.  By the pit another of the spiders targets Beltain but its bite is not enough to penetrate his armour.

Rizzit takes a step to the side, exclaims "Joke" and burns three of the spiders to a crisp with his wand of burning hands, "That should have cleared those little buggers out, do you want to get that flaming sword onto the drow Lim?"

"Nice one Rizzit, just a few left to tidy up!" calls Beltain in appreciation.

Limara directs her spiritual weapon onto the drow that is approaching her, the blade of force swings but misses.  Limara moves forward coming face-to-face with the drow.  She looks directly into the drow's eyes and says "Orior ulu el, ilythiiri xuileb natha yah. Ka Lolth uriu aelus dos, vel'klar orn dosst quortek alu vel'drav usstan elgg dos".

Beltain swings his long sword killing one of the spiders facing him and then descends into the altar pit.

Coleridge continues to sleep unaware of the battle raging around him while the badly injured drow, shuffles off, out of the main room, heading west.

Feng moves forward towards the drow targeting him from the top of the altar steps "Feng is merciful - this is gonna be quick!" he tells them.  He swings his great axe and another drow falls to the ground "FENG KILLS! ALL WHO FACE MIGHTY FENG ARE DOOMED! LOOK OUT, HERE COMES FENG!" and grimaces at the remaining Drow.

One of the remaining drow warriors fires at the barbarian by the bolt goes wide and Feng ducks as a bolt wiffles overhead.

A spider bites Beltain, he takes damage but shrugs off the poison.

Rizzit moves forward firing his crossbow at a drow, he curses as the bolt flies wide

"Nicely done, all!" calls Feng "Keep up the scare are we sorted this little nest!  I wouldn't mind having this place as my private hideaway. I like the look o' the place. Classy, if yas know what I mean.  When we leave, can one of yas put a sign on the door saying 'This is Feng'a place, Keep out'?  N' 'Tresspassers will be gutted and left to die while wild dogs eat their entrails?' "

Limara's spiritual weapon cleaves into the drow facing her and he drops to the ground, dying.  She moves over to join the melee by the steps.

Beltain takes a 5' step and attacks the drow on the top of the steps felling it with a single blow.  He turns and winks at Limara, "Soon this place will be free of the cancer of the dark goddess" he says, "But I do wonder where the drow that you severely wounded has escaped to Princess" he adds indicating the passage to the Northwest, "I hope he has gone to cower in a corner somewhere and not to unleash some other foulness on us".

"Things are going well, lets hope we get to regroup before those missing drow return with reinforcements" agrees Rizzit.

Feng fixes his eyes on the drow at the top of the steps and advances, his axe swings down "I gave yer a chance - now  off!" he says as the drow collapses on the floor, unconscious.

Only a single spider remains of their combatants and it moves forward and bites at Beltain but fails to get through the cleric's defence.  Rizzit fires a bolt, it is a superb shot and the last spider falls dying.

"Well done" exclaims Beltain impressed

Limara: Puffs on her cigar: and, with perfect tongue action she rolls the cigar from one side of her mouth to the other, castes a spells and then heads North West after the wounded, fleeing drow calling "doer doeb, doer doeb vel'klar rin'ov dos ph' " to the wounded enemy.

Beltain double moves to keep pace with her.  He passes her and peers round the corner looking North and South attempting to see where the drow has gone

"C'm out little Drow! Feng comes for ya now!" calls Feng by heads across the altar pit towards the statue of Llolth.

"I dont think its safe to leave Col asleep over there, and I cannot move him" calls Rizzit anxiously to the others from the rear.

"That may be true Rizzit, but we need to stop the last drow from doing any mischief" replies Beltain, "If you can't move him can you watch and, if necessary, defend him, until we return?"

"Good idea what with being so good in a melee role should an invisible drow come sneaking up on me" grumbles the kobald.

"Yes, that's true Rizzit,you certainly are the best person for the job." Responds Beltain in the distance, not really concentrating on the sorceror's words "I remember well how you told us how you defeated one of the demons single-handed.  I certainly could not have hoped to have done so well"

"Note to self, avoid sarcasm when dealing with idiots" says Rizzit sadly to himself.

Feng looks nervously at the altar and then North where he spots the bloody tracks of the badly wounded drow.  Feng suddenly hears a noise!..  The barbarian looks around.  _*The statue of Lolth in front of him appears to be moving!...*_


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Stone Guardian*

Beltain smiles "I wanted to pull the legs off that statue of the dark one" he says "Well now it's coming to us and saving us a walk"

Rizzit moves away from the combat telling the others that he is going to protect Coleridge as Beltain asked.

The spider goddess statue moves forward hitting the barbarian hard.  Limara moves in to assist Feng with the stone humanoid arachnid she hits but the keen long sword does not do the amount of damage that she expected.

Beltain moves forward to a position behind Feng ready to start curing he reaches over, dropping his longsword and casts 'Magic Weapon' on Fengs Axe and starts to look for a scroll of healing. 

"We need a caster over here," Limara calls to Rizzit "Weapons are gonna take too long to kill it. We will take too much damage from it... Ice or acid would be a good attack I reckon, steel is next to useless against stone"

"Rizzit" Beltain calls to the retreating figure of the kobald "If you can spare a moment from your guard duties, some offensive magic over here would be much appreciated"

Feng swings his axe and hits the stone creature, his weapon does less damage that it should, glancing off the stone statue.

Rizzit ignores his fellows calls for aid and steps into the shadows, crossbow in hand.

To the North a drow steps round the northern corridor and shoots at Limara but misses. While in the mêlée Feng is hit again by the statue.

"Where's our caster?" Limara exclaims in despair, looking to find where Rizzit has gone "We are being attacked from two sides now..  This is no time to cack it"  she shakes her head in disbelief

She turns to her fellow cleric "Bel, look after Feng, I'll try and stop the drow taking advantage " and Limara moves north to attack the drow

"I was told to guard Col and that's what I am doing until I hear otherwise" protests Rizzit lamely from the shadows.

"Take that Drow down, Limara" agrees Feng "Beltain and I can scramble this stachoo."

Limara turns and runs North, neatly dodges the spider-thing's attack, she reaches the crossbow wielding drow and strikes it dead.  "*R I Z Z I T...help needed*...more drow here .." she calls, sounding urgent, obviously she sees a new and serious threat.

Beltain takes out a CLW scroll and reads it to cure Feng, "Feckin Stachoo - Keep the Healin' commin', Beltain!" the barbarian says by way of thanks.

In the North another two drow appear, one a female cleric and Limara has to dodge another drow bolt from the fighter.

Feng battles the statue scoring another hit but Feng's ferocious attack does no damage to the animated stone figure.

The drow cleric casts Hold Person on Limara to no effect

In the South the statue once again hits Feng and the big barbarian is now moderately wounded.Limara targets the drow cleric by her longsword sweeps wide of the mark "Vendui'Destra, usstan tlun Limara, ori'gato udossa malar ulu l'streea nindol tangi" she tells her opponent. "Ele ph'dos naut malarin dosst og'elend dalninin a daggerfalls?"

"Shar vel'bol zhah naut dosst ehmtu nou'hai rivvil." The dark cleric responds.

Beltain finds another scroll of CLW and Feng is cured by Beltain's healing touch., while Coleridge continues to sleep.

The drow warrior drops his bow, draws a rapier, and moves round flanking Limara.he hits her heaviliy.  Beltain winces as the drow drives his rapier into Limara's back.  "Shout if you need help Princess" he calls out "Rizzit is on the way to your assistance"

"I will help Lim, my spells are more likely to work there" Rizzit agrees and hurries out of the shadows to aid the hard-pressed party cleric.


----------



## Limara

..thank you for your help Rizzit... many hands make light work.

Remember boys, teamwork is the key to success. We are ALL heroes, theres no point competing with each other if it is going to hinder the party... All of us have excelled at some point and no doubt we will all make an error at some point too, the trick is for the rest of us to react and correct it....speaking of errors, we must finish these drow off so that we can get our friends raised. 

x x x


----------



## Limara

... i have to say from a personal perspective, Beltain is _my _ hero in this adventure. His unbounding optimism is an inspiration to us all, and he is my lovely honey bunny   

X X X


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Servants of Llolth*

Feng swings his axe and hits again but this time the axe makes no impression on the stone spider "This is a hard-dying stachoo," he tells Beltain "Any ideas?".  Beltain shrugs "Just keep plugging away" he replies.

In the North the drow priestess attempts to cast a blinding spell on Limara but although she damages the beautiful cleric the spell fails to have the desired effect.

Rizzit after sprinting up levels his crossbow and fires at the drow warrior flanking Limara, the bolt runs true striking the drow through the neck and he falls dying to the cavern floor. "That's the way we stick sharp sticks into drow" the kobold quips. "Fantastic shot, Rizzit" calls Beltain "You are truly an excellent fighter, despite your modesty", Limara also expresses her thanks for the well-aimed shot.

The stone spider misses in his attempt to hit Feng.

"Yugho xo'al ... elg'caress " tells the priestess and swings her sword causing major damage.  "L'amith natha tyav d'waer'honglath" she continues

Beltain takes another scroll from his backpack and heals Feng again, he looks around as he does so checking that no more enemies are in the area

Feng takes deep breath and swings his axe again connecting hard with the spider's stoney body.  "A HIT! I'LL REMODEL THIS STACHOO! WISH I'D A HAMMER OR GREATCLUB, THO'".  The statue of Lolth cracks a little.

"Good hit" says Beltain "It should feel the damage from that one!"

Destra tries to cast a wounding spell but she is distracted by Limara's attack and fumbles the spell.

Rizzit gestures at the priestess but Rizzits scorching ray fizzles as it strikes Destra, "Crap" he says under hit breath.

The spider statue bites Feng and the big barbarian is wounded.

Limara shouts to Beltain.. "How are you doing round there hun ?" but misses her sword thrust at the drow priestess.  

"Progress is slow and our weapons are not that effective.  The stone creature is protected against all but the hardest hits"" Beltain responds, he takes a 5' step NorthWest takes out a tanglefoot bag and throws it at the spider hitting it with the sticky goo. "I'll be back to heal you next round" he reassures Feng.  

"Things are not going well" Beltain calls to Rizzit "Steel is making little impression on the stone beast although Feng is doing an heroic job.  Although it is true that stone doesn't burn, do not the stones round the campfire shatter when exposed to the searing heat of the burning wood?  There is a chance, and I think a good one, that your burning hands wand could make an impression where the mighty Feng's axe cannot.  Could you come and aid us and at least try to damage this monstrous creature in spider form?" he pleads "The scrolls of cure are almost exhausted and we need to make an end of the dark effigy of the spider goddess.  I will guard you from counter attack if you so desire, if that is an issue" Beltain assures the kobold.

"What a windbag" Rizzit thinks to himself "You sure are making hard work of one spider" he calls out.

"Come and show us how it's done" calls Beltain to Rizzit by way of a reply

"If this is a mindless guard I wonder how far it will pursue us should we retreat?" Feng thinks "Or if there is some sign that will allow it to recognise Friend from Foe?  As if being an ugly Drow wasn't enough of a clue."

"I'd prefer to beat this thing with muscle," he says out loud "But if I need to use brains, I'll do so as a last resort!  How long will that bag last? I'd much rather pinch the treasure and leg it - and come back later with a BIG HAMMER when I'm ready to take possession."

"I am , of course, consoled by the fact I can run faster than Beltain." He thinks with a smile.

"It lasts between 2 and 8 rounds, I think" says Beltain in response to Feng's question, "But the creature can try and scrape it off..."

Limara calls to those fighting the stone spider " I suggest stepping back and seeing if it follows you, it might have an area to protect.... thought I suspect it will follow you" then summarising her own fight "The priestess is a worthy opponent and battles well, I do not know how long it will take to kill her..........but I will "

Beltain throws the Tanglefoot bag at the Stone statue of Lolth.  Goo covers the creature and its movement slows.  Feng, looks hard at the creature, it does indeed just seem to be a animated statue.

Feng swings the axe and although it connects with the statue he feels he did no damage with his strike.

Destra steps back from Limara and casts fear on the brave cleric, although Limara is not affected by the full force of the spell, but she is still shaken.

Rizzit meanwhile takes out his wand and fires at the priestess of the Llolth, he follows that by crying out "Whoosh" as she is Heavily Wounded by the flames

Statue of Lolth moves forward slowly targeting Beltain with a slam but misses..  

Limara, read hair tousled by the fight strikes at the priestess but misses and mutters something in drow at her enemy.

Draws the heavy mace and swings at the statue then takes a step back, although he manages a solid hit, the statue appears undamaged by the weapon.

Back in the temple and unaware of the fight Coleridge sleeps on.

Feng swings again and this time the axe sends chips of stone flying, the creature of Llolth is visibly damaged.

"Hit harder, Beltain - It's laughin' at ya!" Feng exclaims in glee, "It was a great hit Feng, we are winning, slowly" exclaims Beltain, his pleasure unaffected by the jibe.

The priestess, Destra takes another step back from Limara  and pulls out a potion and drinks, curing many of her wounds.

Rizzit again fires the wand and flames engulf the priestess.

Coleridge's body attempts to shake off the effects of the poisoned bolt but continues to sleep..

Belatin steps back behind Feng and ships his mace ready to start curing again.

Feng swing hit axe and hits but the stone creature is hardly damage by his blow but the barbarian stands his ground and shakes the sweat from his brow. This is the toughest opponent he has fought yet

"You reckon I'd  do more damage with that mace o' yours, Beltain?" Feng asks.

Beltain looks down at the mace "Nope" he says "You are doing better with the axe, but it is slow going!"

"When we get back to the world, I'm gonna  have this blade acide etched, and mount it in ebony and silver. Laskur's Bane is a blade worthy of Feng" the barbarian muses, "I'll then see about getting it enchanted, as befits such a weapon."

In the Northern fight Destra Darkweb utters a few words, motions with her hands and then disappears.  As if into thin air.

Rizzit fires off his wand, down one of the corridors leading south.  Maybe it will locate the invisible drow cleric.  He hears no sound, and once the flames die down, he sees nothing of interest either.

"Tlu bekea lu'morfeth nindol vedaust Destra" chides Limara

The spider statue lunges for Feng but is restrained by the Beltain's tangle-foot goo.

Limara, seeing no sign of the priestess, moves to help the boys with the animated statue. She runs round the corner and sheathes her sword in readiness of her next action, "She's vanished ... I'll come and assist you two with the spider" she shouts ahead.

"Huh - The Drow priestess to much for ya, Limara?" jokes Feng as he hits the statue again.

"No...she has vanished..." replies the beautiful cleric.

"Well this bastard is staying put at any rate!" says Feng with a smile.

"You want another cure or do you want me to attack it ?" she retorts

"Do what you will" says Feng "I'm not so daft as to tell a woman what to do!" which makes Limara laugh...

Rizzit rounds the corner having come down the southern passage, he aims his wand and fires at the statue causing it major damage "Now that you dumbasses is how you do it" he tells the others.

The statue turns and rushes down the corridor trampling over the kobold, while Feng lashes out and hits the retreating spider.

Rizzit manages to avoid some of the legs as the creature tramples over him, but the kobold is still hurt.  Luckily his earthsilk jersey also reduced the damage a little.

"Owwwwwww" shouts the voluble kobold "That hurt"

Beltain listens hoping to hear the sound of armoured priestess moving through the temple, and thinks he hears movement to the North but it's difficult to hear anything over the screeching of the wounded sorcerer.

"Oi, Rizzit! Don't die! Tht's the plan, ok?" shouts Feng then mutters "That little runt has done more damage to that thing than me. Bastard! As long as this don't get out I should be credible-intacto at the bar."

"I'm gonna move up" he says in a louder voice "And get in front-o you, so stay put, Rizzit and watch Feng's Charge!" and adds almost as a after-thought "Belt. You wanna cure stumpy?  You might wonna leave his tongue in a splint, 'cos I doubt we'll hear the last of it, else."

"In front of me?" yells Rizzit "You wanna get crisped?"

"Works for me, Feng!" says Beltain ignoring the shouts of the kobold "I can move up to just South of him, cure him then flatten myself against the wall to avoid the battle-charge of a barbarian and the flames of the enraged kobold.  Mind you I'd just love to know where the dark priestess is hiding, first – just in case she has some trick in mind."

Beltain calls to Limara "Princess, if you want that bitch of the spider queen, you might want to try moving up North and listening.  She's bound to make a racket in her fine plate mail.  Not that you'd hear anything from down here with Rizzit yelling fit to burst." he laughs

"Yeah, In front o' me." Says Feng to Rizzit, enjoying the moment "Just heave my big balls out o' the way and point yer wand thru my legs, fruntkin."

"Cheer up Beltain, we've got this thing beat." he tells the cleric "..maybe Spitfires bolts can burn it.." as Limara.

Limara moves round the corner dropping her shield when she stops, she draws her crossbow and shoots and hits the spider doing a little damage.

Beltain moves forward, scroll in hand and heals Rizzit

Feng charges forward and swings his axe down on the statue "RAR! FENG KILLS!" as he damages it yet again.

Rizzit points and fires again and the statue takes damage but not enough to fell it "Die now please your using up too many of my charges" he quips.

The statue slams down on his tormenter but the kobold easily evades the blow.

Limara moves round  to get a better shot and reloads her crossbow ready to fire at the stone spider.

"This is your kill, Feng" Beltain tells the barbarian "I would not steal the glory from you" and so saying he moves to the North drawing his sword, stops and listens intently for some sound from the priestess but does not hear anything untoward..

"Gnugh!" grunys Feng "TAKE THAT, FEARSOME GUARDIAN!".  Laskur's Bane smashes once more at the Statue of Lolth.  The axe connects with a loud clang, and the statue crumbles...  "YES, YES - One down one to go" calls Beltain in delight "Great trophy for your wall!"

In the North without warning Beltain is suddenly attacked out of nowhere!  Destra Darkweb spits as she misses the cleric.  "Bugger" says Beltain "That was not polite, hitting at a man when he isn't looking.  Think I preferred you invisible, you are one ugly bitch" he tells the female drow attacking him.

Rizzit puts away the wand and reloads his crossbow.

Limara hearing Beltains response to the drows attack, rushes to finish the job she started.  As she turns the corner she can see her friend dodging attacks from his flank. Limara realises where the drow is and where Feng will soon be running to, so she diverts her course to get a clean shot at her.  Limara rests against the corner of the wall and takes careful aim at Destra's head .... "dos wael, dos zhal'la z'haan vel'drav dos inbalus l'mayar" she states flatly.

"Unlike rivvin, ilythiiri xun naut z'haan. Ka udos z'klaen, udos malar ulu l'streea. Lolth orn erl'elee uns'aa" the priestess replies scornfully.

Beltain turns and flails at the priestess with his longsword but misses "You have escaped my blade this time, but your luck will not hold" he tells the servant of Llolth.

Feng, hearing the commotion hurries North to confront the be leagued priestess, "Ha! Another Trophy - I want yer head!" he tells her with a wicked grin.  As he moves past her she strikes out at him but misses.  Snarling she turns and thrusts her rapier at Beltain, who unprepared for the stroke is wounded.

Rizzit moves quickly to the others fighting Destra

Limara looses a flaming bolt at the priestess which hits with great accuracy, almost immediatelt Beltain also stikes the drow.

Limara replies to the drows comments.."Lolth zhah venorik ulu jal, il uriu aelus dos. Kiaransalee ehmtau l'ilythiiri nin. Dos ph'jal maglust wun dosst klew'ar d'streea."

"Girls talk." Shrugs Feng "Probably about the men you've conned and wishin' you had a dick. No matter, she'll be dead before she can reply.  Unless she surrenders, 'corse, then she'll live a little longer."

"I will ask her to surrender. But if I do, she will be our prisoner. That means no one kills her unless she tries to escape ... ok. She may have very useful information on any number of subjects that could be of great help to us. I would at least like to try and question her, Lolth has abandoned the drow and she is one of the last of is followers.. her kin have no allies above ground  or in the underdark, so she might be persuaded to exchange valuable information for a chance of life deeper in the underdark. "

"Feng wait until I offer her terms of surrender....please" and then turning she addresses the drow ..." Destra l's'gos ... streea zhah dosst elamshin. Jhal ka dos surrender dos inbal natha mayar d'tu'dro lu'Duul'ssom. Vel'bol zhah dosst reply ?"

"Feng... please let her reply ... she may say yes...pretty please" she smiles at the half orc .

Beltain adds his plea to Limara's "She could have information that we can use to damage the drow cause, she has little love for the new gods that they now worship, so she may play true and support us of the surface world."

The naked desire to kill is clearly shown on Feng's face as he raises his axe

Destra considers Limara's words a second.  She then throws down her rapier "Ves al rivvil".  She turns to the party "Very well.  I will cease hostilities"

"OK, as a prisoner we will not kill you unless you try to escape or harm us " Limara states as she binds the drow's wrists  and checks Destra for any more weapons and removes them if there are any.  She offers to take responsibility of watching the prisoner and explains to the party that she has questions she wants to ask the drow about the rise of evil in Cormyr and the attacks on their towns. Maybe she might even have some thoughts about the disruption of the weave and the destruction of Tilverton."But this can wait until we have sorted out Coleridge.... and Destra's room needs to be searched too. " Limara wonders what secrets are hidden in Destra's papers in her room.

"I think that you understand common, bitch" Beltain tells the priestess "Your dark mistress will not be happy about this" he indicates the destruction wrought by the party in the temple "And we both know that you mistress does not tolerate failure from her chosen.  You have chosen the only way to redeem yourself in her sight.  Give us the information on your fellows, so that we can bring pain and suffering on those traitors who have forsaken your dark mistress and you may yet regain her full favour.  Agree to this, and persuade your pretty underling to obey our wishes too, and you could yet be one of the favoured chosen on the spider queen's return.  Do not try to betray us, if you play us false you will die and endure Llolth's wrath, aid us and you will regain to favour of your dark goddess.  The first small thing to prove your compliance is to tell us what is in the chest in your room and how to open it without danger to us"

"I suggest that you take her armour off too" Beltain suggests to Limara "It will make her even less likely to try and escape although, as I pointed out to her, it is in her best interests to behave" he looks pointedly at the priestess.  He picks up and hangs Desta's rapier on his belt

"Tell us priestess, who or what are held within those cells to the South?"

"Princess," says Beltain turning to the cleric of the Red Knight on his right "I suggest that we take Kaella back with us too, the others, if any survive, we have no use for.  Perhaps Feng has some ideas on what to do with them."

Belatin examines the drow chain he is wearing, it seemed to be more effective that his original chain.  He looks to see how the chain is woven together, perhaps that is the secret of its improved defensive capability.  It is quite difficult to see the detail in the torch-light of the temple so he resolves to study it again when he gets outside in the daylight.

"If you are planning to take me to the surface world..kill me now." spits Destra.  She looks at Limara "Zhah nindol ussta ap'za?. Usstan orn'la y'sik el ghil lu'nin"

Destra is stripped of her armor (Full plate +1), Beltain takes her Rapier (normal).  She also carries to potions, both labelled, Spider climb and See Invisibility.  Limara binds the Drow elfs hands with manacles.

"There is but one prisoner, a human, he's in the cell south." She tells Beltain and then turns to Feng  "The egg-sack you saw on the level above was just a spider sack.  We breed spiders, in the name of our lady."

"Can I have the key to the jail?" Beltain asks Destra "And please tell me if there are any dangers that I should be aware of...?"

"Nicely done people" says Rizzit in an offhand manner "Let's check everywhere here, and someone ask the drow how you get down into the underdark from here" and with that he wanders off looking bored now

"Good idea, Rizzit" Beltain tells the kobold, "After you have told me about the prison key, could you let us know if there is a way into the Underdark from here?" he asks Destra.  "The keys to the cells are in my room, on the table.  There is a way to the underdark off of the Mithril mines, south, that way also leads to the Duergar."

"Thank you, priestess" Beltain acknowledges the information and heads into the room taking the keys from the desk..

Meanwhile Rizzit looks at another area in the drow complex.  This area contains bodies that appear to have been cocooned.

Limara turns to Beltain angrily "Beltain.... do you want to dishonour me ?? .... I have already made a deal with this drow, if she answers all our questions and doesn't try anything stupid, then she goes free... to run deeper into the underdark. There is no need to swear at her either it just makes you look cheap. There is no way she will answer the questions I ask if we are to hand her into the authorities, and seeing as she is on her own without allies, I don't see her as a threat to civilization. But the information she can give us will be worth her weight in gold...."

"Um, sorry Princess" says Beltain "But I have no idea what you two have been talking about.  What's the deal?"

"...I know you hate drow Bel, and you have a right to as well.... But please don't make me a liar. I cannot agree to handing her in now I have given my word to her... I persuaded her to give us information in exchange for her freedom ."

"Drow and such are the ones that murdered my family and I am loath to let them live" Says Beltain sadly "I will support you on this but it is against my better judgement, what assurances do we have that she will speak true and inform against her own kind?"

Destra nods at Limara "Dos xun ke kluth mzild yutreess taga dosst abbilen. Usstan zhahus led ulu z'reninth rivvil jalilen ph'rothen"

Limara replies to Destra "Usstan promised dos dro lu'Duul'ssom ka dos belbaus udossa de'lu'mith. Usstan orn sslig'ne nindel iglata."

Beltain deep in thought, heads towards the jail.  On the way he picks up his dropped Longsword. He then goes to the jail and opens the grill cautiously with the tip of the blade.  "Who's in there" he calls out

"We should talk in common. so no mistrust is presumed" Destra advises Limara.

Rizzit finds a number of cocoons in a room to the North and detects magic on them with no result. 

"Thank you Beltain. I know it must be hard for you to see an enemy walk free. Think on this, if 1 in 100 of the enemy ally to us, what an army we would be..." she turns to destra "...In answer to your question, no, women are not slaves in  human society. Though it is a male dominated power structure, a woman can get to the top if she is ambitious enough."

"Male dominated, Princess?" Beltain interjects from the distance laughing "You just have to be joking!".  He Continues "Ask the priestess if any of the males are her consort and need saving.  Otherwise they will be sent ahead to meet their dark mistress"

Beltain calls out more loudly "You, in the cell, what is your name and what are you doing here?  Are you a friend to no to these drow?  Speak!"

Feng fetches Kaella unconscious body "Lets search these prisoners and find out where the loot is.  I also want to know what is in the big egg-sack upstairs.", he turns to the others "Oh, and Kaella is my prisoner, OK?"

"They are both party prisoners" Beltain replies to Feng "After we question them about this place and any treasure, we need to get them back to civilization.  There they can either volunteer information or take the consequences for not doing so.  I am hoping that their 'value' will help get Nosni and Bob raised and back into the party again" he adds with a sigh "But I have no objection to you looking after her, until we get back" he laughs, "She is a comely little thing --- For a drow that is" he adds quickly looking at Limara.

 But Feng responds angrily to the suggestion "*What? You presume greatly, Beltain? Kaellara lives at Feng's pleasure! She is my prisoner and i need no permission from you!  All these drow scum are weak, else they would be killing us now! We vanquished them. It is for them to sue and beg for their lives like the worms they are!".  * Then he seems to recover his temper a little, "Look, if the lass is pretty, I'll gag her and she will warm my bed until it becomes time to sell her. I'm sure some bastard is stupid enough to buy the wench, and for good money too.  When that time comes, I will spit the proceeds with the party.  Ya know, this is great. Not only will she know she's been beat. She'll also be sold as a slave by the people she was gonna kill. hehe. That's rich!  *But if she pisses me off, I'll find out how long a drow can take to die, if Feng has time to take care over it. Each night she shall pray to her dark mistress for death, but it shall not come near until Feng decides!"*

"It is only fitting that she should provide service to the victor" concedes Beltain "But I would be grateful if I could question her.  She may have knowledge that could aid our search for glory and reward"

"Question her soon." Feng laughs "I plan to slit her tongue. I do not want the witch castin' spells over me in my sleep.  A slit tongue will eventually heal, so shouldn't diminish her value".

Grinning Feng lopes over to join Rizzit "What do we have here, Rizzit? A Door? Cocooned bodies? Spider food?  Praps we got a big -off spider in here?"

Rizzit nods "And maybe some people are in the cocoons"

"Yeah?" queries Feng, "Can u see anything bro, I'm too short" Rizzit asks Feng.

Takes a butchers into the corner room.

"Help please" says the man in the cell by Beltain  "I am but a mere traveller...I was, um, investigating the mines when I was captured by goblins.. They bought me here"

"Who are you and what business would you have investigating mines such as these?" asks Beltain


----------



## Greyhawk

*Ofter the Temple Battle*

"My name is Rodger," says the man in the cell, "I was you know, seeing if any opportunities were to be had.  C'mon, get me outta here will ya"

Beltain moves along and looks South "In a moment" Beltain tells the man in the cell, "I need to check that the coast is clear."

"HELP>>>HELP>>>DONT LEAVE ME HERE!" Roger calls after him.

"So Roger" asks Beltain, "Just what is your calling?  And tell the truth if you want to get out of here!  Right now we could do with some expertise on opening locks"

Rodger replies to Beltain "Well, I was thinking about becoming a..um..rogue I think you call them...don't think I'll bother now - to bloody dangerous"

Fen takes out a dagger and slits open a cocoon to see what is inside "C'mon people. We got bodies to loot and armour and weapons to salvage. Alright, it's poncy Drow  with wouldn't draw blood from a bloated leech, but someone will buy it."

"Beltain, can you make some o' these dead walk long enough to carry the loot out  o' here? They're only dark elves, so I don't suppose it will trouble your conscience?"

Beltain blushes "I am not yet strong enough to raise the dead, Feng and even if I was, that is an unworthy use of my deity's spell.  All I can offer is the assistance of this would-be thief.  Don't trust him an inch!" Belatin answers.

Feng slits open a couple of the cocoons.  One of the corpses is indeed Drow..infact Feng recognises it as Amandrukil, the drow wizard.  The other corpse is human, a poor peasant by the looks of it.

After he has examined the cocoon he moves back to Destra, "Take alook at these.  So we heading back towards the duegar then" he produces the Draegolth's head and claws.

Rizzit grins "You ready to kick some stumpy ass bud?" he says to Feng

Feng is not distracted "What the  was this and are there any more o' these around?" he asks the priestess. I'm always ready for a fight. Dark Elves, Dark Dwarves, anything. Mighty Feng can kill even the stones of the earth."

Rizzit sighs "Bag up the treasure, secure those prisoners and lets go, there's some hero'in to be done"

Feng and Rizzit begin to strip the fallen drow of valuables.  Meanwhile, Limara continues to question Destra...

"The chest is not trapped...its not even locked" shrugs Destra.

Limara asks: "What do you know of the disappearance of Tilverton ? "

Destra looks puzzled "Nothing, what is Tilverton?"

Limara continues "What is the inspiration behind the attacks on Cormyr's towns by Orcs and their allies? Who is backing them and do you know which town will be next?"

Destra shrugs, "The Drow empire has nothing to do with the orc attacks on Cormyr, although we did view it favourably"

"Is it true that lolth is Still silent?" Limara persists "Do you know why?  How many Lolth followers are left and are there any plans to attack the Kairanselee traitors at the Underdark city of the spider queen, which incidentally has been attacked since they left."

Destra looks annoyed "Yes, my lady is still silent...but there must be a reason.  SHE HAS NOT FORSAKEN US!!!"  Destra calms herself "I'm sure there are many followers of the queen...scattered through the underdark, but the worshippers of Kiaransalee are massing, who knows what their dark plans entail." She looks at Limara "Where did you say was attacked?  Which city?  Who attacked?"

Limara continues with the questions "You say that there is a path from the mithril mines to the Underdark that also leads to the duergar settlement,  What information can you give us about the duergars numbers and strengths. Is this the route you will take ?"

"The Duergar settlement is about a days travel through the Underdark," destra relies "There are many tunnels, I will not go anywhere near them.  There are many dangerous creatures in the underdark, and the dwarves have allies, strange creatures made of stone.  I would suggest you do not entertain going near their settlement... if you value your lives.  Besides, unless you know where you are going, you will surely get lost"

"It is strange that you keep a human prisoner" Limara says indicating the cell to the South "What value is he to you?"

"Mere pleasure" says Destra with an evil smile "He was to be tortured and fed to the spiders.  The other creatures the barbarian mentioned, the Draegloth, They are created by the unholy union between an ascending high priestess of the drow goddess Lolth and a glabrezu.  No, there are no more here"

She stops and looks at Limara "I have answered your questions...no?"

Beltain unlocks the door and takes Roger North, to Limara.  Then he turns to Destra "Priestess, I have a further question" he says in a tight voice "You seem to have answered Limara's questions fairly and I will not stand in the way of freeing you.  It seems that, for the moment at least, we have a common cause against your fellows, most of whom have recanted from the worship of the spider queen.  We will never be friends or even trust each other enough to be considered allies but perhaps we might be able to work to a common purpose?  If you could feed us information out of the underdark, perhaps we could work together to confound their plans.  If you agree," he adds with a laugh "And persuade us that you would deal truthfully with us, then, if my fellows agree, we would allow you to select from the common weapons and armour" he indicates the items on the male drow "Which would give you a better chance of returning quickly and safely to your fellows"

Beltain turns to Limara and leaves the priestess time to consider the proposal.  "Princess" he asks her "Have you determined where if anywhere the valuables from this area are held.  So far we have found no gold coin or gem and not a scrap of mitheral though these mines appear to be well worked.  I do not understand the tongue of the underdark so it may be that these questions have been already asked" he raises a quizzical eyebrow.

While waiting for the answer he turns to Roger "Go and help Feng with his task.  Obey him in every way and do not attempt to steal from us.  Feng has a short way with thieves and you might find yourself with less body parts if you try anything"

"Let's go guys," complains Rizzit "I think we are done with this mess, lets go and explore further.  Also there is that very small tunnel we passed on the way here, we never found what was down that".  In the distance Coleridge snores gently in his sleep zzzz *whistle* zzzzz *whistle* zzzzz

Beltain goes into the drow priestess's room and to test her truthfulness opens the chest, which he assumes isn't locked.

"No Beltain I have not asked about their valuables ..." Limara responds coldly "But as we have two comrades to raise, I shall ask.."

Shwe turns and addresses Destra..."Indeed you have.. Where are the kiaranselee scum massing ? can you show me on these maps ? " she shows Destra the maps of the underdark..

"Feng, bind her mouth... don't cut her tongue out or the Purple knights wont be able to question her... and you won't get as big a reward then. If we keep her in a coma, she is harmless." She pauses and then continues, "... Think on this my muscle-bound killing machine, if you take a fully functioning Drow priestess back to the purple knights your reputation will shoot sky high, The Order of the Initiative will be a force to be noticed. I have no doubt that the better our reputation is the better our reception will be at Suzail"

After looking in the chest Beltain will scan the room and take any paperwork that may be around, he then pauses and scans the priestess room for magic emanations.  If there are none he moves outside and scans the altar and Stone Spider areas.

Limara then picks up the two potions and puts them in one of the side pockets of her backpack, all the time carefully watching Destra.

"Hmm, there may be something in what you say. But I don't want her in a coma. She is more use to me alive and, ahem able. And not only will she be fully functioning, she'll be broken in, too.  Just a quick question - how have you squared letting this crazy sadistic bitch go free with your sense of honour?  I'm not really bothered, but doubtless she will kill again.  Still, it certainly won't be me - She faces me with a naked blade and she is a very dead and messy drow, indeed." Feng smiles at Destra "But I'm sure the bitch knows this."

Destra replies "These maps will mean nothing to an up-worlder..the underdark is immense.  But, i can point you in the right direction to the worshippers of Kiaransalee.  There is a crypt, The dordrien crypts i believe it is known to up-worlders.  It is situated near a up-worlder city, Dagger Falls.  Below the crypt is a drow settlement Sith Morcane"

Beltain opens the chest in Destra's room.  It is not locked or trapped.  Inside is: 1000gp, 2 Vials of Drow poison, Amandrukils Spellbook (Wizard).  Beltain then casts detect magic in the room, but it finds nothing.  He moves out and scans the alter and the statue areas..again, nothing is detected.

Feng loots the unconscious body of Kaellara, she wears MW plate mail.  She has no other items of interest although the barbarian's search does linger over certain parts of the body.
Feng turns away "Roger - lets take a look upstairs."



*The fight in the temple is enough to raise Feng and Coleridge to the next level of experience.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*Out of the Mines*

Beltain takes all the papers from the priestess' room and looks through the spellbook.  He tells the others that, from his experience of wearing it, even the drow male's armour is either magical or very, very well made and we should take it back for sale in the city.   He takes the items from the chest and rejoins Limara and Destra.  "Well priestess" he says "You have had a chance to think over the offer.  Do you want to feed us information on your drow enemies or, if Limara has gleaned all the information she needs, shall we call it quits and let you go on your way, back into the underdark?"  Destra replies to Beltain "I will not stay in this area...I will leave"

"I would not have you stay" replies Beltain "But if it is our mutual interests we may exchange information in the future.  You have deal fairly with us and kept your side of the bargain.  Take a mundane rapier and chain mail from the pile" he indicates the pile of drow equipment "And be on your way." He looks to the others for confirmation "I hope that our paths do not cross in anger again".

"You're right Beltain lets go" agrees Rizzit and the two of them start to transport their fallen comrades and loot out to Sparhawk who waits at the entrance.

Beltain starts by going South, he picks up Limara's shield and return it to her, with a smile.  As he goes he gives Limara a hurried kiss, "Be back soon, Princess" he assures her.

Limara thanks Beltain for retrieving her shield and puts it over her shoulder

"Arr, Sith Morcane...well Destra... You have answered all my questions, now I will answer one of yours... "  She takes a mundane suit of drow chain and a rapier from the loot and drops it on the floor in front of Destra.  "We will not leave you defenceless. The city that was attacked was the Kiaranselee occupied Sith Morcane, it was there that my allies witnessed the wholesale slaughter that the Lolth  turncoat Kiaranselee worshippers had inflicted on there former kin... it is in my deity  'The Red Knight's' interest to eliminate the Kiaranselee drow. You see we both have a common cause....  My name is Limara, if you think a temporary alliance with my allies to destroy the Kiaranselee is possible, then let me know. Or pass a message via Daggerfalls .. I will arrange an emissary to stay in that  town in case you choose to send word.  The emissary will be a Red Knight follower in a cloak like mine.." as Limara leaves the drow and returns upstairs she parts by saying "Aluve Destra Darkweb, mayoe udos orn thalra 'sohna "

When she reaches the light she is accosted by Feng "Limara, can you shackle this bitch? And gag her too." he indicates Kaellara.

The party gather loot and the fallen and load them on the wagon.  At the cavern area Destra takes her leave, heading off into the underdark.  Roger, the drow's captive, follows the party to the surface.  

Sparhawk greets the party outside "Neighbors, I hope your trip was successful.." the warrior pauses as he sees the dead bodies of Nosnibor and Bibabobalobalas "Oh dear" he says sadly.  The warrior points to the pile of treasure the party had lefy outside from before "It seems the Drow armour has decayed" he states.

Indeed, Beltain feels less protected by the Drowcraft armour outside the realms of the underdark.  Beltain makes a face, then swaps out the drow armour for his original chain, he sighs, "I though it was too good to be true" he says with a shrug.

"Thanks for rescuing me guys" Roger tells them "Thought I was a gonner there...well, im gonna head off..good luck to you all"

"Forgive me for being so untrusting Roger, my erst-while thief, but would you object to being searched before you go off".  "Searched?" exclaims Roger "Why?...look at me, I'm just wearing pants and a shirt and its BLOODY COLD"

Beltain grins "I'll not force the point" he concedes

Beltain moves over to Salix and makes sure that his horse is non-the-worse for its time out in the cold.  Then checks out Kaellara to make sure that she is fit enough to survive the journey. As Beltain begins putting items in the cart he notices all is not right with the Wizard Nisnibor's horse.  Robinson is a block of ice, it seems he has frozen to death!!

Coleridge awakes with a start from his enchanted slumber

"Red wombats picket glumly, chanting “sad”"

I laugh and slowly, happily, go mad."

He looks around wildly at his chilly surroundings  "It appears i have some catching up to do, if someone wouldn't mind filling me in?  I still feel a bit wobbly from those spider bites.... and the poisoned dart... and the poisoned bolt, in fact not really been my day has it?" Coleridge grins weakly

His expression falls at the sight of his fallen comrades "I have faired better than some though. Let us make haste back to civilisation to see if we can help return our fellows back from the abyss and some rest mayhap.. and of course deliver the overtanned wench to the authorities if Feng wishes to relinquish her so"

"Nice to see you up and about again Col..." Limara welcomes him back to wakefulness and recants the events in the temple on the way.

"Thank you Limara," Coleridge tells her "I had some most interesting dreams under the efects of that poison, it should make for some very interesting lyrics"

"I will look forward to them... your lyrics make me smile" she tells him.

"And word of your exploits and that of my other companions in the battles below will aid me in the compiling of information to write our saga for all to hear in years to come" he promises.

Limara moves over to Venomblood and checks him over, stroking and comforting him as she does so..then she leads him nearer the campfire to warm up a bit. "Poor Robinson... that seems a rather unlucky name to be labelled"

"We need to be off as soon as we can" says Beltain "Our fallen comrades need to reach a senior cleric as soon as possible if they are to be saved"

"Hey Rodger, you can travel with us if you are going to Immersea" offers Limara "Enjoy some free protection from the Order Of The Initiative.." she grins. "Thanks for the offer. but I'm heading to Arabel.. gotta get a job, I think adventuring is not for me.. I've always wanted to be a chef" with that Rodger sets off

"You are mighty free with the power of my arm, Limara." Feng glowers "I'm sure a big boy like roger can look after himself.  Anyhow, I'm gonna break in this bitch - so anyone who feels sorry for her can remember what she would have done to us if she had beaten us, in there." he ties Shiegami to the wagon tail, and climbs in the back with Kaellara. He observes her closely to see when she regains consciousness

"Can I watch?" asks Rizzit "I need to make notes for future reference if I am ever going to get in favor with Sune"

"*What am I, A FREAK SHOW*?" Feng storms. "Yes, yes you are..." jokes Limara with a grin. "You're just jealous that the drow is gettin' it all."

"OK I am ready Bud, talk me through it if you can so I dont miss anything" Rizzit says watching the warrior. "I hope you write in shorthand Rizzit.  This is gonna be over very quickly..." Limara says with a smile.

"Nothin' short about this - get ready to watch and learn. The idea is she feels absolutely beaten by so called inferior races, who can do what the damn well like, 'cos they were better'n her..  Since the point of this is breaking her, I'll only start when she comes-to. Hehe!  Anyone got an idea as to how long this spider poison lasts?  I'm wondering if it might affect...stuff."

The snow stops, "That must be a good omen" remarks Beltain "Perhaps we will reach a place where we can help our fallen without mishap..."

From time to time Beltain drops back to check that the unconscious drow's condition has not worsened with the jolting of the cart (or Feng's attentions) "I'm looking forward to a hot bath, fine food and a warm bed" he tells the others "I don't suppose you could think of a good song to cheer us on our way" he asks the bard

Feng whistles tunelessly whilst polishing out a burr from the edge of Laskur's Bane with a stone

Limara heals Coleridge of his severe wounds and he responds "Thank you for the healing lady, although I feel revived I still feel a little light headed from the poison.. I shall look forward to a warm bed and a chance to purge my system of these toxins"

Beltain looks up at the sun, "We have along way to travel before we reach Immersea" he remarks "I fear that we will not see the city before nightfall.  We will have to press on swiftly if we are to reach it before the town guard shut its gates for the night."


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Way to Suzail*

Belatin looks around overawed by the natural beauty of the countryside but still his eyes probe the shadows for sign of ambush.  Convinced that the undergrowth holds no surprises he gives Limara a broad smile.

Feng puts aside Laskur's Bane after finishing his work with a sharpening stone, and takes up Nibbler to attend to it's double edges

The party arrive in Immersea at about 11pm.

When Limara arrives she casts resurgence as a cure spell on Feng.  She then stables her horse and goes to find Walter and Deirdre.  She books a double room and after a light snack and a wash, she casts all her orisons as cures on herself.  She then settles in her room to pray for new spells before going to bed)

Rizzit heads with anyone else getting a room and books into the same inn and then goes for a walk around with anyone exploring, not wanting to get stuck on his own in this strange town.

Limara gives Beltain the two cure light wounds scrolls that Rizzit gave her, "Do you have a potion Belt?   If so you can carry a couple of my curing potions too.."

"Thanks Princess," he replies "I do have a potion of CLW for emergency use but that fight did hit my supplies fairly badly.  I hope that we have enough money (after we have paid for the fallen to be raised) to build up our healing capacity a bit!"

"I will negotiate a good deal for us when we get to suzail," she assures him "I'm sure we will get recompensed for our heroism.."

"Then here have these two potions as well,... there's no point having all the cures in one place in a fight" Limara tells her partner "Be frugal with the potions though, as anyone can administer them, not only us" and so saying gives two Cure light wound potions to her beloved.

Beltain finds stabling for Salix and ensures the horse gets a good rub down (or whatever one does to horses??) then retires to the inn.

Beltain is tired and it's quite late, so he retires to the room to pray and to get an early night.

Feng attempts to get stabling for the horse, and a room for his drow prisoner. He keeps her face hidden with a helm, and carries her up to the half-orcs room. Once there, ties her up so she cannot escape if she wakes.

At 9am Beltain rises and heads downstairs with Limara for breakfast.  While Rizzit rests in bed a bit longer enjoying its warmth

"Is it worth unloading the items that we liberated here or will we get a better price in Suzail?" Beltain asks his companions, "It's important that we raise the maximum possible if we are to have enough to raise our fellows"

"I vote we look at selling as much as possible here, after all we are not a bunch of carters." Says Feng "As it is we must sound like tinkers, loaded as we are with Iron-mongery.  I was looking to get Laskur's Bane remounted, and perhaps Nibbler too - but it don't see that that sorta facility exists here.  Lim, Belt - cure me. I look like something swallered me, an spat me out".  He looks at the magic plate wondering if it will fit him…

"The money seems fair to me" Beltain shrugs "And I agree with Feng, we don't want to appear to be travelling tinkers or ironmongers.".  He turns to Feng "I think you should try on the priestess' magic plate.  You are a formidable fighter but I still think that you might benefit from its defensive powers.  Perhaps we could paint over the drow embellishments with something more personal to yourself?"

"The price for the mundane items seems fine to me... " says Limara and then turns and chats to the locals to see what rumours are circulating in the city but learns nothing new.

"How do you know where Walter is?" Feng asks Beltain.  "We know only that Walter and Deirdre said that they were staying with the Wyvernspur family" says Beltain replying to Feng's question "It seems the logical place to enquire for them first." Then remembering the young drow priestess he asks "By the way how is the young priestess, did she recover herself during the night and did you learn anything of interest from her?  We also need to consider what we do with her, I'm not sure I like the idea of having her, at our backs attempting to escape or worse.  And," he pauses "She may have a value to the Purple Knights as a source of information, we do need all the cash we can get to raise our fellows"

Beltain turns to Limara with a warm smile "Princess, I suggest that we try to find the resolution to our fallen comrades problems here but" he shrugs "I doubt that Immersea is a big enough place.  If there is no remedy here then we must collect our employer and continue on our way, as soon as we are able."

Limara retrieves the pile of papers that Beltain took from Destra's room, looks through them to see if anything immediately stands out as a point of interest and then puts them neatly in her backpack for safe keeping.

"Bel is right Feng... the drow's magical platemail is better than the half plate you wear. It would be wise for you to use it until it is sold, or picked when we have enough treasure to share out."

"Good suggestion, I'll wear the plate armour until I can claim it for my own" Feng replies with a grin and straightway dons the plate.

At about 10am Rizzit comes downstairs sleepily "Hey Rizz" calls Limara "Do you want to exchange one of the flasks of acid I am carrying for one of the drow poison vials you have?... I can the poison on my crossbow bolts"

Rizzit shrugs "I am only carrying them, as far as I am concerned they are party loot"

Limara smiles "As are these vials of acid, so you wouldn't mind then?"

"Here take em" says Rizzit handing Limara the flasks "Is anyone able to tell me anything about this wand I picked up?"

"Thanks" says Limara gratefully as she takes a vial "I don't know much about wands.. I could do a detect magic on it if you think it would help. You want one of these acid flasks to put in ya potion belt?"

"No thanks, I doubt I would use it.  I know the wand is magic" responds Rizzit testily "I just don't know what it does or how to activate it"

"OK, ill do a detect magic on it and see if I get any info" she says ignoring Rizzit's protests, and she casts detect magic on the wand and concentrates real hard

Coleridge who was resting up at the same inn as his companions, emerges from bed last.  He orders breakfast and takes some time with other patrons of the establishment to catch up on any goings on in the area.

"I agree with disposing off the plunder here, the price seems fair enough" he agrees when he is told of the deal that has been offered. "I can take a look at the wand too if you like Riz?" he offers and looks at the wand in question.  "Its a long stick type thing" he says, gaining no insight from his bardic knowledge.

"Really? Hmm, it is magical I do know that" Rizzit says seriously

"Okay, I revised my assessment.. it's a magical pointy stick type thing" he says with a weak smile "I'm afraid that's all I can tell from looking at it sorry Riz"

"If it's a wand I need the activation word, any idea how I can determine that?" continues Rizzit stubbornly.  "Well I will be able to cast 'Identify' tomorrow if that's any good?" enquires Beltain "But it will cost 100gp and you'll have to remind me to learn it tonight" he says with a wink.

Feng takes a turn over to Nelzol's hardware if Limara and Beltain will take care of Kaellara. "I'm looking for a masterwork Orcish Double-axe" he tells the others "Feel free to question the witch, just don't spoil her for bed-time, alright? 

"Will we have any cash to split after we get the fallen revived?" asks Rizzit.  "Depends how much they're charging" Coleridge tells him earnestly "Small town like this they may well have higher prices if they offer such services at all"

"At least in Suzail there will be more diversity and competition." Continues Coleridge "May be worth waiting till then to see if any of the temples there have any special offers on.  You know like a raise one get one raised free. 20% off our new and improved raising" he gabbles excitedly, then stops and then in a more measured tone continues "I'm sorry don't know where that came from!  I think I'm still a bit woozy from the poison"

"Better have enough and to spare" frowns Feng "How much were them bastards carrying? It's only right they pay their own way back.  Can we get someone to turn em into zombies? It would be funny, and we wouldn't have to lug 'em around"

"Hmm, interesting idea," laughs Rizzit "Would we tell the difference?"

"...Quieter" responds Feng with a grin.

"I would make a good zombie" Rizzit suggests "Maaaaaa" he groans arms outstretched

The door opens "Hey..I heard you was in town.  How are you all?" the party look up and see Walter in the doorway. He and Deirdre inform the party they are ready to leave for Suzail whenever the party are ready to go.

The party spend a little while checking out the town after their good nights rest.  Limara and Beltain find themselves down at the docks.

Looks around the town for anyone offering tatoos

Beltain and Limara look around the docks, interested in what is happening.  After having looked at the stalls they take a break and to spent a few moments contemplating the tranquillity of the lake stretching before them.  Beltain takes the Bright Evening Star ring, he tells Limara it is the ring from party treasure and suggests that she tries it on "I did try it and it went on and came off my finger, so there should not be a problem with a curse" he explains "But perhaps its designed for a particular alignment to use..."  "OK, I'll try it on..." she agrees "But the information we have on it suggests that it would probably suit a mage better...still, it is a beautiful ring..." she smiles and puts on the ring.

They gaze at the lake, admiring its beauty.... romantic spot for a rest she thinks "I wonder if this ring is made specifically for lovers ... what kind of magic would that produce...maybe Alenea and Eldarniel were the only ones who could use it.." she suggests. Beltain squeezes her hand and looks out across the sparkling waters of the lake.

Meanwhile Rizzit investigates the town's graveyard, using detect magic and even tries a crypt door while Feng buys an assortment of weapons at the local weaponsmith.

"Hehe- when they see the sword, they'll be stirred...." he exclaims as he purchases a greatsword.

Coleridge takes some time perusing the wares in Nelzol's before taking a stroll round the town, taking in the architecture and chatting with the locals, before returning to the inn ready to head off with Walter and Deirdre when the rest of his companions are set

"Did you get to sell the stuff? and where's my cut?" Rizzit asks the other party members when they meet up again outside the inn.

"I'm OK with splitting the money..." says Limara uncertainly "But as two people are dead at the moment . and we don't have enough decent treasure for all to have a pick.. I'd rather leave them a bit longer"

"We have fallen comrades to raise and this town doesn't seem to have anyone capable of such a task, or any really interesting items for sale", Beltain says also responding to Rizzit "We have gained some treasure but it may not be enough to raise our fellows without selling some of the magic items.  My vote is to keep it together until we have paid for a raise and then split it up.  After all, nobody in our party is in such dire need of funds, that we need to take risk that we'll not afford the raise deads, are they?" he pauses and then continues "Come Rizzit, mayhaps we will encounter some villains on the road that will fill our purses to overflowing!" 

Beltain ensures that the two fallen comrades are securely laid on the wagon and that Pussy is with us and fed and watered.  He will also check (with someone watching) the possessions of the two dead party members to see if they have money that could be used to support their resurrection.  Then a thought strikes him and he turns to the bard "Cole, my friend" Beltain calls "Did you have time to compose a letter to poor Nosnibor's Aunt Beryl?  I know that they were very close and he would have wanted her to know what has happened even though the news is so sad…"

"It was a task I had delayed in actioning Bel. It was my hope that he could be raised before the letter was necessary to avoid putting his aunt and uncle through any unnecessary angst." The bard replies.  "However as it is some way to Suzail still, they may also worry if they do not hear from him, do you think i should compose one now to avail them of the bad news, but also of our plans to offer them a light of hope?"

Beltain thinks for a moment before replying "We should break it to her gently but not raise any false hopes until we know that Raise Dead is available and affordable, in Suzail..." Beltian he says grimly

The cleric looks up at the sun "Midday" he says "We should be setting off soon it we are to get to Suzail and raise our friends.  More to buy in the shops and the wages for our guarding" he nods to Walter and Deidre "We will be free agents then to follow our own path!  But before we go there is a decision to be made" he turns and addresses Feng "Do we take the drow priestess with us or leave her with the Purple Knights?  I confess that I'm nervous travelling in company with a drow, even if she is shackled.  It's your call Feng, but perhaps there could be something that would compensate you for the lack of 'companionship' when we get to the capital…?"

"Let's shift guys," interjects Rizzit, bored with the proceedings "We need to move quickly to get a raise dead, if we take too long getting there we will need resurrections"

"Lead on Rizzit" agrees Beltain "Let's get to it" and he heads off to fetch the horses and wagon, "Um, could you fetch you axebeak, Rizzit, it looks extremely vicious to me and I'd like to set off with the same number of fingers I started with – if that's OK with you" he adds with a grin."

"No," Feng responds to Beltain's suggestion "The witch stays with me. And to let's face it, the price we will get from her will be greater than in this cess-pool. I've been here all day and not one challenge. How you don't all die from boredom in these so-called civilised parts baffles me.  It's so boring around here, I'll need a diversion to while away the hours. Who know, and not that it matters, be perhaps she'll welcome a more manly change than the weaklings she has been used to." and he winks at the party

"Changing the subject completely" continues Feng "You all had chance to admire Feng's super-sized weapons?" and the mighty warrior grins at his simple minded innuendo. "Let' s head out as quickly as may be, we'll only get poorer and more bored in this fish-gutters paradise."

Beltain checks both the corpses of Nosnibor and Bibab for any money.  Combined they have about 400gp..

Fengs enquires about men-at-arms for hire in the town but his inquiries are met with silence.  Kaellara awakes as the party set off and she is bound and gagged...

Walter and Dierdre climb in the wagon as they do so Walter complains "Not a lot of room in here....again...and the smell - quite repulsive"

The party set off in high spirits much of the snow has thawed and it is a bright clear day.

"If nobody objects" Beltain asks looking around at the others "I will have a quick look at Nosni's spell-book when we next stop and see if he will need any of the spells from the drow wizard's book.  It's in all our interests to have Nosni with a full range of spells" he finishes

Coleridge rides up ahead next to Sparhawk, he appears to be concentrating greatly and deep in thought... occasionally he mutters under his breath as he endeavours to compose a suitable letter to Nosnibor's Aunt.

Feng begins an exercise in studied humiliation and cruelty on the hapless Drow which stops short of wounding, "How do you like the company of cattle, priestess? Hehe, not so high and mighty now, are ye?"

The drow strains against her bonds, fear and uncertainty in her eyes...she bows her head to avoid the sunlight.

"Gruumsh makes Feng strong! Feng conquered Kaellara. Gruumsh is stronger than the spider queen!" and he looks carefully for any sign of dissent before administering a mild beating anyway, "Kaellara must please Feng, or her pretty skin will see much more of the sun." he threatens and attempts to gauge her reaction.  He senses nothing…

Beltain looks at the cowed drow priestess concern showing in his eyes 'She was an evil bitch' he thinks to himself 'But I hate to see any creature so confined and degraded.  Let us hope that she sees the error of her ways as Feng administers to her what I expect she has administered to other poor souls'.  A thought occurs to him and he ties Salix to the wagon and clambers aboard.  "With you permission?" he asks Feng as he checks the captive, searching for a holy symbol that might have been missed when Feng searched her originally for loot.  If he finds one he takes it "She will have trouble using much divine magic without this, he says" with a smile.  He gets back on Salix, his heart lighter

"It's mighty crowded on the back of that wagon.  Feng, Deirdre & Kaellara plus two dead bodies and a cat!" says Beltain now back on his horse.

"Yes it bloody well is!" replies Walter irritatedly.

The time on the road passes fast and soon the great towers of the city gates of Suzail loom in the distance.  The vision of warm beds and good food heightens the party spirits and they increase their pace so that very soon they are at the city walls..

_*Perhaps they will find help here for their fallen comrades*_


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Arrival at Suzail*

On day 4 of Altriakin the Year of Wild Magic at about noon the party arrive at Suzail.  The weather is fine and clear. Outside the gates stands several Purple Dragon Knights.  They begin to walk towards the party as they approach.  "At last - home again" says Walter with a sigh. "Well. we made it Neighbours.  So much for a simple Escort.." replies Sparhawk with a smile. "Make sure we are all peace-bonded.. Here comes a reception team"  Sparhawk looks back at Feng and the wagon "Don't know what they will think about the Drow"

"Greetings knights" says Rizzit and bows "We are escorting this annoying merchant and his fair wench into your fine city".  Feng lounges in the wagon, affecting a bored mein while Limara hurriedly peace-bonds her weapons and rides forward to meet the purple knights "Greetings to you purple knights .... We are the Order of the Initiative. We have come to register ourselves ... and yes, we are escorting these merchants too.... we have a drow prisoner that we captured north east of here, we will be handing her into the appropriate authority for questioning..."

The Purple Knights look over the party as they approach the gates.  They spot the Drow in the back of the wagon.  "HALT.  Drow are not permitted here.  She will be taken to secure residence..  The rest of you, please have a pleasant stay in Suzail"  The Purple Knights retrieve Kaellara and lead her away..  The party enter the city.

"6000gp for a raise dead !!!!  Let's just buy some shovels" says Rizzit in jest, adding more seriously "Do we have 12000gp between us?  Guys we have nowhere near enough money, we need to sell some of the magical party treasure, I suggest the spellbook and leather armour, the nature book and possibly the plate".

One of the purple dragons approaches the party "When you have made yourselves comfortable and enjoyed the sights you are requested to an audience with Lord Hawlin.  He wishes to speak with you about the Drow prisoner you rode in with"

"That Drow was mine." Protests Feng "I Hadn't finished breaking it in. I won it fair and square in combat, and it is my property. When we see lord Hawlin, I will be expecting my property returned, or a sale price.  Rizzit. The plate stays, I can put it to very good use - I have no wish to go back to light infantry right, now, since I cannot afford my own retinue of surgeons to keep me on my feet in a fight. I'm tough, but even Feng benefits from a steel shell.  Why not sell that fag wand?"

"Look I got the wand the same time as you got your cloak for our little adventure on our own," Rizzit tells Feng "The plate is part of party loot and we need the cash to get our friends back". "Humph" is all the reply that Feng gives "I'll look around for a prze-fight, and I'll win us some money.  Yeah, lets stay at the Dragon Jaws - seems less tame than most of the places around here."

"Stop whinging you two.... it wont cost us 12,000gp to get them raised" limara tells the two non-humans "I am sure I can get us a better price.... and  remember we are in town and our actions reflect on all of us.... don't be a 'Poacher' ... please behave and at least mimic being respectful to Lord Hawklin.  If we impress the right people it will enhance our reputation further....and we command greater rewards for our work..." she points out. "I am confident that my diplomatic skills and noble divinity will serve us well in our meeting with this man... if the meeting goes well it may help us get that discount we need... I will work hard to get it for us. "

"To put it plainly" says Beltain addressing Feng and Rizzit "Let Limara do the negotiation and we will get a better deal with more cash left after our friends are raised for us all both to spend as we wish in this great city" he finishes with a smile.  Despite his words he seems ill at ease in the huge metropolis and even more so with the purple knights, his hand rests lightly on the hilt of his peace-bonded sword and his body is tense.  "Let us journey on to this inn" he suggests "Unless anyone knows better this place of Rizzit's sounds fine to me, I could do with good food, a bath and a warm bed for the night."

He turns to their employer "Well Walter, our ways part here.  You have arrived safe and sound with many tales to tell your fellows.  In this place our pay will buy many delights, and perchance the use of your name may get fair prices at some merchants or perhaps," he pauses for effect "Even a discount. Maybe you could add your word to ours' when we look for assistance in raising our fellows who worked with us in guard duty on the road?" he asks

"And don't forget to pay us" adds Rizzit rather spoiling the effect of Beltain's words.

 "Yes.. it has certainly been an interesting experience." Responds Walter cagily "I've learnt more about adventurers than I wish to know.  The money has been deposited into your bank accounts. I hope to meet again, with some of you..." He looks at Rizzit and Feng "And some I hope I never see again".  With that, he and Deirdre leave the party.

A little while later a messenger from Lord Hawklin arrives and the party are escorted to a large stately home situated near the palace.  They are lead to a large room.  Two Purple Knights stand guard.  A servant enters the room with a tray of drinks for the party.  "Lord Hawklin will  see you now" says the servant.  They are lead to another room.  In the room is a stunningly handsome man.  Sophisticated and collected in his manner and bearing.  Tall, dark haired, dark eyed, smooth skin, and impeccably dressed in black, he is enough to make anyone believe some nobles really are better than everyone else..

"Welcome" Lord Hawklin says with a smile "I call you here because it came to my attention that you rode into Suzail with a Drow prisoner.  A female priestess.  Now, at this juncture she isn't speaking to us, but I had hoped that she may have talked more freely with her original captors.  Any information you can pass onto us would be greatly appreciated"

Beltain bows low to Lord Hawklin "My Lord, we are honoured to be invited to your company.  We were able, at some loss to ourselves to destroy a colony of drow in an outpost along the road from Immersea to the North.  The battle was long and hard and we were only able to emerge victorious due to the courage of all our fellows.  In the battle two of our company fell.  My Lady Limara," here he indicates Limara, with a bow and a smile, "Has no little skill in languages and was able to question the priestess in command of the nest of wickedness in the drow tongue.  She may be able to assist you and supply the information that you need"

Despite the flowery words Beltain is ill-at-ease in the company of Lord Hawklin and the purple Knights.  He is deferential and respectful to this powerful noble but he is very aware of their different perspective on life and law.  After his speech he takes a step to the rear and watches the proceedings closely.

Before Limara can respond Rizzit takes a deep breath then recants the story of our adventures in the mine, leaving nothing out and with the innocent (stupid) honesty he has.  "Is there anything to eat and drink?" he asks at the end of the story and eats the lit candle on the table "I don't think much to the canapés here" he whispers to Feng.

Listens intently to Beltain and Rizzit recount their tale "Mmm.. interesting, a Drow colony near the Mithril Mines.  We had started to wonder why the dwarves at the mine had not been in contact."  He looks a little startled as he sees the kobold eat the candle "Please refrain from eating the fixtures and fittings.  Now, where were we.. ahh yes, you said something about fallen companions.  I will arrange for your friends to be brought back to life, free of charge, by a way of thank you for this information.  I may have some further work for you, should you be interested.  Firstly I encourage you to relax in Suzail a while..."

"Wahooo" shouts Rizzit and performs a back flip "Thank you so much Sir"

The Lord contacts the Towers of Good Fortune and the cleric is instructed to raise the two dead adventurers.  

The Wizard Nosnibor and the dwarven Rogue Bibabobalobalos awake.

Rather late Limara offers her service to help question the drow "As well as speaking their language I also have some knowledge about drow politics and religious factions... if you would like to know more I would be pleased to discuss it with you" she adds.  Lord Hawklin says that he think over Limara's offer.

Beltain is clearly delighted at Lord Hawklin's decision to have Nosni and Boge raised, he is very well disposed to the aristocrat and will be very interested in any commissions that Lord Hawklin may have to offer.

The Wizard Nosnibor sits up and looks around "W-wh-where am I? What's is this? I feel ever so strange." The newly revived Wizard Nosnibor says in confusion.  "Oh no! I must be in a drow prison cell. Chaps! Chaps? I remember something about sitting watch I corpulent man hammering his fingers against a board with lots of little stones on it. The stones had letter. He was looking a a colourful box."

Beltain pumps Nosni hand up and down, delighted to have the elf back in the party.  He fetches Pussy and hands her over to The Wizard "I think that you will find her well cared for" he tells his comrade "And she is sure to be pampered in Suzail" The Wizard Nosnibor looks more pleased tosee the cat than the other party members "PUSSY! Oh Pussy my love! I have missed you so. Long it seems that I have travelled the barren shore of strange lands without you my sweet sweet companions." So saying he sweeps Pussy into his arms and hugs him close as he open sobs with joy.

"I am so happy to be back amongst those who care for me."  The Wizard Nosnibor looks at each member of the party with his running nose and tears running down his face. "Thank you my friends. Thank you."

Rizzit overcome gives Mr Nosnibor a nig hug

"I need a drink," Feng exclaims "And someone to punch.  Hmm, nice to see both Nosi and Biba on their feet - for however long that lasts.  We need to find a grog shop, and then get tattooed."

Bibabobalobalos sits up and looks about blankly for a few moments.  "Whh . . . Oh. I guess the fight with the spiders didn't go as well as I was expecting!" he thinks for a moment. Or, perhaps, it went exactly as expected!"

"Thank you good cleric." He says to the priest "It is good to be back in the world of the living. It was not much fun in purgatory, I can tell you." he stands and looks about for an exit. "Er. Which way did they go good cleric? The ones that brought me here."

Beltain welcomes Biba back into the party.  "Now we can share our findings and celebrate" he says beaming at one and all but saving an especially warm smile for Limara

The Wizard Nosnibor smiles "I am so glad that you fellows dealt with those foul demons, though I'm sure they were just misunderstood."

"I still need more money" grumbles Rizzit "And as there is little to interest me in the loot I may pick on value, if someone wants to buy the item to use I will of course sell at below market value to the party.  Do we need money for this stupid party registration bollocks"

"If we are to be Adventures under the orders of the Lord Hawklin, then perhaps he may want to waive the fee on this occasion?" suggests Beltain "Now Rizzit, did you say that you knew of a good hotel for the night?"

Beltain wanders round the Thayan market, looking at the goods on sale and chatting with the vendors and wizards.  He focuses on the skills and on construction methods/processes hoping to augment his ideas on magic item construction.  He then rejoins the main group and realises that Nosni and Biba are very low on hit points and casts spells to heal them.

"Nosi" asks Rizzit "Are you going to copy what you need from that spell book then we can sell it and split the money"

"I feel weakened and somehow drained" Biba says to anyone who will listen "But I want to get out and adventure as soon as possible. Are we to wait for the spell-people to do the magical thing? I'll need my share of treasure to rent a space in the common room and for some simple grub." He pauses while he thinks a moment. "If I have a share, that is?  Oh and thank you very much, Beltain, for the healing spell. It is very good of you to look after me so after my failure in the mine."

"I need to shop then I am ready to go," says the kobold "Not sure if anyone needs training here.  I think we should spend a few days checking the Inns and bars for rumours though.  You can share with me if you want Bob"

"Good point, Rizzit" agrees the dwarf, "It is good to see you again, after the shadowy darkness."

"Its good to have you back my brave friend" Rizzit respons "But may I suggest some anti-venom potions on your shopping list"

"Thank you, little fearless one. So where are you staying?" the dwarf continues.

"In the Dragons Jaws" the kobald answers immediately "

"Obviously chaps I will point blank refuse to accept any treasure at all," says The Wizard "Whether you feel I should have any or not, you have all sacrificed greatly to bring me back and i feel it would be churlish to have any part in the loot. You have given me the gift of life and that is treasure enough for me. However if you find an item or scroll that you want me to use and hold for the party i will do so, though my thaumaturgic abilities are no doubt surpassed by the great Rizzit."

The Wizard Nosnibor "Chaps. I hope you don't mind me learning some spells from that magic book before we sell it?" and he successfully learns Ray of enfeeblement, Mirror Image and See Invisible but fails to learn Scorching Ray.

"Ahh, see you are stepping into my area with scorching ray," quips the kobold "The gods obviously favour leaving me with wanton destruction thus preserving your soul"

"Indeed fair and learned Rizzit" agrees The Wizard "Though I will seldom use it, all knowledge gained is good."

While he waits for the others Beltain will browse through the wares on sale at the Ring of Coins but finds little of interest.

Limara spends the four days talking to the people at the church of tempus, passing information on to them and gathering rumours and information, but also spends some time training in a new ability she warmly greets Nosi and Bob back from the Fugue and asks if they went anywhere near the wall of lost souls... "..I have always wondered how haunting it must look...heh, did any baatezu try and tempt you to sell your soul ?" she asks.  She also makes a point of thanking Feng for behaving so honourably.  Then she goes out to shop and buy potions. Anyone paying any attention to Limara will have noticed how she seems completely at ease in this town, naturally fitting in with the rigid social structure and laws.  She also spends time talking to some of the purple knights to see if they have any information about recent threats to the capital or surrounding area.

Beltain too questions the locals but with no end result he sighs but accepts that he will never have Limara's social graces 

"Thank you everyone for the coinage" says the dwarf delighted "It will come in most useful for potions and lotions!" He winks. "I will not take any of the other treasure, though, I have not earned it."

"You took the same risk as anyone else in the group Biba, and you Nos....just because you fell early in battle means nothing....my view is that everyone has equal right to the treasure, its up to you what you do .... but 'at least' choose a potion!"

"Thank you Beltain and Limara but I will take nothing, not even the dregs!" says the dwarf obstinately.

The Wizard Nosnibor "So chaps. Do you want me to make some scrolls? I'm sure they would help."

"Yes Nosnibor," agrees the beautiful Limara "That would be a splendid idea. I'm not sure how many scrolls we need or indeed can afford to buy."

Rizzit choses the +1 Platemail as his choice from the party treasure and immediately offers it to Feng "Would you be interested in buying the plate-mail from me?"

Beltain selects the Fifth Wind Flute and asks if Coleridge is interested in buying it....

"Why not make some scrolls of some of your 1st level spells Mr Nosnibor" suggests Rizzit.  "Yes, a pile of magic missiles wouldn't go amiss!" agrees Beltain.

The Wizard Nosnibor takes to his room with a pen and a candle and gets to scribing.

"If there is going to be a party fund for cure spells I would gladly contribute." Says Biba "Are the holy men of the party willing to giveth of themselves for the party and recompense?"

"I think the idea is that we all stock on Cure Scrolls" says Beltain raising a quizzical eyebrow at Limara "For the clerics to cast when we get wounded.  They aren't quite as good as potions but they can hit the spot after a battle" says Beltain "I will be buying six!"

Beltain bids the other goodbye and tells them he plans to go to the Ring of Coins to get an idea of the value of the Fifth Wind. "Beltain," protests Biba with a frown "I do not like the sound of this 'Ring of Coins'. It seems a little shady to me. Be careful."

Beltain is taken aback, "If the Ring of Coins is too shady for a rogue, then should an upright cleric be seen in the place?" he asks himself.  He changes his mind and goes to talk to the Thayan wizards...

_Meanwhile the rest of the party await the summons from Lord Hawklin_


----------



## Feng the Mighty

*Gut wrenching boredom*

How civilised folks ever bother to get out o' bed mystifies me. But I guess you have to get out nice and early to get thru' all that cap doffing and forelock tugging. Even my companions seem to be unduly influenced by this city. However, as I hope I shall demonstrate, it takes more than a high wall and a few effete knights to make a power-bloc. I must take note of any weak places in the cities' defences whilst I am here - you never know...


----------



## Greyhawk

*A New Opportunity*

Whilst the party debate about treasure a scribe approaches them.  "If now is convenient, Lord Hawklin will see you now".  They once again head to Lord Hawklin's manor house.  Inside they recognise the handsome man as he greets them. "We have a little problem and we thought you might wish to help us out.  If you don't mind some travelling and maybe giving a few brigands a good drubbing,  this should be a nice outing for you. The crown is short on manpower at the moment, and we received a report two days ago of some brigands or trouble makers north of here, near Tilverton". He grimaces, "What used to be Tilverton. Anyway.  We need you to go there and get rid of the problem in whatever way you see fit, give the local area a look round, then come home.  That's all there is to it.  Shouldn't put you out overly much.  You'll be rewarded and all that.  Are you in?"

Beltain looks at the heap of loot on the floor "We need to decide how to split this up fairly" he says "But there seem as many views as there are people in the party.  I suggest that for the moment we treat all unsold loot as party treasure and let the most appropriate person use it or carry it.  If you like" he takes a piece of paper from his backpack, " I will keep a note of who has what, so that when we decide we can split things in accordance with whatever we agree.  In the meantime we can go and adventure".

"Ahh.." laughs Lord Hawklin, "Treasure distribution - a difficult thing at the best of times"

Belatin turns to Lord Hawlin "I for one appreciate your offer and would like to take part.  Can we assume that as we are acting in an 'official' capacity we may be spared the need and cost of registering as adventurers?"

"Indeed." Agrees the Lord "If you agree to take up this particular foray I will have it arranged that your first year of registration as an adventuring band is free.  We can sort out the details later"

Beltain smiles "You are a very fair man.  I look forward to carrying out this task for you!" he turns to the others "Are you prepared for this new adventure?" he asks with a boyish grin.

Lord Hawklin looks round at the rest of the party "What say you all?.. Interested?"

[Master] I am away from the keyboard.

Beltain shrugs "Until we can agree on treasure distribution, I think that you are the most appropriate person to have these" Beltain says to Cole and hands him the Fifth Wind.

"I would be honoured to perform this service for you Lard Hawklin" chimes in the kobold "So lets get going right away, Beaker could use a good run after being couped up in the city.  Bob can you not use this leather armour?  I suggest Col takes the poison for his crossbow, Bob the spider-climb potion for scouting, Feng the 'See Invisible' in case he needs to hit invisible stuff, Mr Nosnibor the acid and I will take the last spider climb if that's ok"

"If nobody wants it I will buy the book for 100gp" says Beltain

The Wizard Nosnibor protests "Rizzit I have no wish to have the acid.. It is a foul substance that I would have no use for."

"Thank you, Rizzit," Biba tells the kobold "This leather armour +1 would be most useful to me. I will take it if no one objects?" He looks around at the other party members. "I have been itching to get started, I will take you up on your offer, Lord Hawklin." He smiles broadly. 

"A Fight? Great!" grunts Feng "Better'n sitting around here borin' my arse off." he adds rather discourteously.

"Its ok," says Lord Hawlin, sounding a triffle weary "I will wait until you have finished dividing treasure.  I'll arrange some refreshments"

"Lord Hawklin" says Feng thoutfully "I Know civilised areas set great store by pieces o' paper n' suchlike. Please draw up our commission so we can show it to any purple dragons who might mistake us for the bandits we hunt."

"How much is this leather armour worth?" asks Biba "I feel I must contribute to the party fund as I don't deserve to take this, especially as I did not earn it."

Feng looks anoyed at Biba and the dwarf flinches

"Take it and be done. with anyluck you won't die next time and have to be carried out. I for one think that a small price to pay." Bibabobalobalos looks quickly from side to side then strokes his beard avoiding Feng's eye.   Then quietly moves toward Beltain.

Feng takes a flask of acid and slots it into his potion belt "This may be useful to extract information from any prisoners. I hate them strong silent types. Only one thing now lacks. My Lord, I am a brave and great fighting man, tho' poor in material effects. I wonder if you could use your influence in order to obtain magical aid for my closest comrade?  If "Laskur's Bane" could be magically enchanted I would hold myself deeply in your debt."



Bibabobalobalos says quietly to Belatin, "Are we to introduce a party fund because I would like to contribute 500 gold to pay for this leather armour. Or, is it too late to get a lot of healing scrolls?".

"Until we have decided how to split up the treasure fairly Biba, we can't sell you the Laether+1, so spend the money on what you will". says Beltain politely "But the party has, I think agreed that you will have the use of it until a decision is made.  In the meantime I will record who is looking after what.  I advise you to spend your coin profitably, who knows when we will see such a large city again".  

The cleric turns and smiles weakly at Limara before addressing the waiting Lord "Sir, I apologise for this unseemly scramble, we are better at fighting than in apportioning our winnings, it seems.  Perhaps the heady wine of your fair city has dulled our wits.  I think it would be well to give us any further information you might wish and let us out into the cool night air to clear our heads and on our way to complete your commission"

Rizzit taps his foot, bored "Well I am off to get Beaker, meet you all outside for the off" and starts to head off to prepare his mount.

Lord Hawklin looks at Rizzit "Not so fast Mr Kobold.. I have more to say, I am merely waiting for your group to finish their discussion about treasure.  Unless of course you want no part in the quest I am about to give you"

Rizzit sighs, "I already said it would be an honour" looks a little exasperated at the lord's obviously poor hearing or memory

"So then you had best stay" says Lord Hawklin "To hear the rest of what I have to say"

Rizzit shuffles his feet and stares at the floor mumbling in draconic "Ooo more of them snacks" he says biting the top off the candle, sits back down as he munches happily, he munches a little longer then flosses with the wick

Lord Hawklin smiles "Firstly there is someone I wish you to meet" the door opens, in walks a woman.  "Elinor here will be accompanying you.  I'm sure you will find her most amenable, skilled and brave." He smiles warmly at Elinor.  She stands silently as he continues to talk. "When we finish here, you must each swear a loyalty oath to Cormyr and an oath of secrecy, and you will each receive a writ stating you are on the crown's business and are not to be delayed.  You should enjoy that, the free food and all.  The writs are only good for a month, but I doubt you'll need them that long. There are a few things the crown would like you to keep in mind, of course, as you go your merry way.  Forgive me for stating the obvious, but you are not to interfere with the Purple Dragons at.....at the Black Crater.  Im never going to get used to saying that.  My third cousin lived there before the disaster.  I think she's dead now" Lord Hawklin is silent for a moment.  

"As I was saying" he continues "We are counting on you not to have to request the assistance of the purple dragons, as they have their own mission watching over the Black Crater and assisting our other forces in the area.  You are to report to Captain Dunman when you arrive--ah, I forgot to say that you will be travelling to Tilverton by magic, as we don't have time for you to ride or walk there--and you should report the results of your expedition to the captain when your work is done.  A verbal report is all that is necessary, although you may have to go into some detail for her.  You will give a similar report when you return here, to me, and please give me all the details you gave the good captain.  If not more." 

"In addition......", Lord Hawklin pauses again, his expression hard to read. "In addition, you are not to discuss your mission with anyone other than myself, Captain Dunman, or a higher representative of the crown.  You are not to talk about anything unusual you see at Tilverton with anyone in this city or anywhere else.  The kingdom does not need a thousand new panicky rumours flying around about what happened there, we have rumours enough already.  We have just completed rerouting the Moonsea Ride around the Black Crater so that travellers will not be able to see much.  We might soon have to build a wall around it to keep the heroes out of it as well.  What you see of the Black Crater must stay with you alone!"

Lord Hawklin studies the faces of the party "Further, you are not to approach the Black Crater under any circumstances.  The soldiers and War Wizards there are under strict orders to kill anyone who tries to get to the Crater without authorization.  Your Writs do not authorize any business with it.  You might not wish to draw near the crater anyway, as we have good suspicions that those who enter the pit are slain, and their souls lost forever.  No one who ever went into the pit has come out, and we have been unsuccessful in recovering them or even divining their fate.  They are simply gone.  Just do your job and let everyone else do theirs." 

"There is another matter" Lord Hawklin sighs and shakes his head, a faint smile coming to his face. "You might actually see this as good news, I suppose.  The brigands in the area appear to be using some ruins as their hideout.  We have reason to believe the ruins are quite old, possibly Netherese in origin.  You are to explore those ruins and see what they contain in the way of threats to our kingdom, remove those threats, and report back on them.  That assumes any threat exists, of course, which might not be the case as the ruins have been very quiet for over a thousand years.  If you do find anything there that would be of assistance to our realm or of interest to the crown, we would be pleased to know of it, of course.  Otherwise, you can keep what you find, as always.  Just mop up the brigands."  

He looks directly at the party "As for rewards  In addition to having your Adventurers Tax paid for a year, we are offering two payments.  One will be paid immediately after the mission is successfully completed, and one three months later. Each payment comes to 6000gp per person in gems." He folds his arms "That's about it. When you are ready I will get your Writs, sort out your Adventurers Charter, take your oaths and then you can depart before nightfall"

"Go finish off any buying/selling, treasure distribution and come back here when you are ready"

Rizzit jumps up "I am ready to serve my Lord" salutes rather badly but with sincerity

Feng "Feng is ready to swear, and to act!  I go to collect my horse and effects, then I am ready"

"So Captain Dunman is a woman?" Feng muses to himself "Cormyr must be weak indeed to press the women into service. However, for the riches in Gems, I'd report to a donkey. Feng is ready."

The Wizard Nosnibor, who had been silent up now now, speaks "Lord Hawkin. If I may ask a question of you? You say that we must 'Remove those threats, and report back on them'.. Which are we to do? Report on them or remove them? For if we remove them they would no longer be threats. Do you mean that we should remove them if we can and report on them if we cannot remove them? Or should we report on them whether we remove them or not? Also there may be some clarification or quantification upon what constitutes the nature of a threat to the Kingdom of Cormyr. This is purely to assist our assessment process you understand your Lordshipness."

Lord Hawklin sighs looks at Nosnibor, then Rizzit.  He sighs again "I think I prefer the candle muncher..."

The Wizard Nosnibor continues unabashed "It is not my intention to insult your Lordshipliness, however I find clarification upon these issues early to save a lot of trouble at a later date. If we can get a base line for what is constitutes a 'Kingdom Threatening Situation' or KTS, then we will be more able to deal with said situation and certainly more able to report it. I myself have problems in the threat determining sciences and am rarely able to tell the difference between a close knit family of lovable subterranean chaps and say a 'horde of evil goblins'. Not that goblins aren't lovely in their own way. Indeed in the same ways as Kobold are lovely." He prattles on, helpfully gesturing towards Rizzit to clarify his point.

Lord Hawklin thinks a moment "Well, I will allow your group the freedom to determine the aforementioned ..um.. KTS.. how about that"

"So we have absolute discretion to assess and quantify threats to the kingdom in this area?" persists Nonsibor.

Limara breaks in " Lord Hawklin please excuse our kobold friends lack of etiquette he is not used to the ways of city life, he means well. I am sure we would all be delighted to accept this mission you mention. Unfortunately, as some of our group were 'unwell' we had not discussed the treasure situation before we arrived in town. Still I'm sure it won't take long.... "

Lord Hawklin smiles at the lovely cleric "Well.  Prepare yourselves.  Meet on your mounts in the outside courtyard when you are ready to go"

Nosnibor looks around wildly "Mounts? Mounts!" then turning to the others "I say! Have you chaps seen my Horse Robinson?" "Err, yes" responds Limara "I am afraid that Robinson suffered terminal temperature reducing symptoms outside the mine... it would seem that he was sensitive to the cold..."

The Wizard Nosnibor Bursts into tears and runs out of the building but ten minutes later he comes back leading a Piebald Light Riding Horse "Look what I just bought! A Pony - And his name is Robinson. He's going to be my very good and loyal friend.  Pussy Meet Robinson. Robinson meet Pussy."  Says the ever so slightly demented Wizard as he hold up his cat to the oblivious Horse.  Are we going on an Adventure now? I do so love to go on adventures. You meet so many lovely green skinned people. They're all simply marvellous."

Limara ignores this outburst and addresses Lord Hawklin's addition to the group "And greetings to you Elinor and welcome to the party" she studies Elinor, and notices that she is a Paladin and looks for the obvious signs of her deity. On Elinor's armour is a right hand gauntlet held upright with the palm forward...Torm.  Limara smiles... "Greetings ally.." she says

Rizzit marches out to fetch Beaker, returning as fast as koboldly possible

Elinor and Feng follow Rizzit get their mounts and make their way to the Courtyard to await the others and Lord Hawklin

"Greetings Lady" says Beltain to Elinor "I welcome you to our company." he bows to the paladin and then turns to Lord Hawklin.  "I am happy to swear and oath of loyalty to this land but you must appreciate that I have existing oaths of fealty to my god and people.  I hope that your oath will not be at odds with these?  Your assurance will be enough…" he raises an eyebrow in query.

Meanwhile outside Rizzit approaches the paladin "Hello pretty young lady. I don't suppose Torm is allied to Sune is he?"

Beltain picks up the wizard's nature book and put it in his backpack.  "I will carry this for the moment, if nobody objects?" he says and looks at the others

"You wanna carrry it, Fine" agrees Feng "Don't arsk me to shift it for ya."

"A Feckin' Paladin." Feng says as an aside to Rizzit "I thought I wouldn't miss Spar and I was right...for five minutes. Do we attract prisses or what?  So we got you, whatever you are - two women, two old women, a Dork n' a bard. I must start wearing my helmet with it's visor shut." And then more loudly "OI! WE GOIN', OR WHAT?"

"Lady" says Beltain addressing Elinor "On what basis do you plan to join our company?  If you join as an equal then you should have your say too in the method we will use to determine treasure... I would also be interested to know what skills you bring to the party and any feats that you can perform which may aid us on our mission for the noble Lord"

"We need to be off" he tells the others "Lord Hawklin has told us that time is of the essence.  So let us swear our oaths and set out, this city makes me uneasy, it feels to ordered to be right..."

Limara picks up a potion of see invisibility "If no one else is going to pick up a potion I will carry the rest, but these are useful and we should spread them about evenly to maximise their usage.." she turns to Beltain and gives him a huge hug and a rather lingering kiss. "Thank you so much Bel, .." she winks.

Limara turns back to the paladin of Torm "..Elinor, I apologise for Feng's rather tribal attitude, you are welcome to join our group 'The Order of the Initiative'.   I have no doubt as a Paladin of Torm you would be an asset to our collective. If there is anything you need or need to know, please don't hesitate to ask.... " she offers the potion of see invisibility to Elinor..." As a future member of our frontline, this potion of seeing the invisible may well come in useful to you... would you like to carry it?"

The Limara turns to address Lord Hawklin.."In accepting this quest 'The Order of the Initiative' swears an oath of loyalty to Cormyr and the oath of secrecy.  I bid you farewell your Lordship, we thank you for entrusting us on this mission and will do our best to return victorious. We will recount our findings upon our return.". Limara curtsies and takes her leave. "It's one hour past midday already lets move. She picks up any unwanted potions and goes with Bel to the horses.

Elinor turns to face the party. "I thank you all for your kind welcome.  I am Elinor, a paladin of Torm.  I have been selected by Lord Hawklin to accompany you on this quest. I look forward to forging a strong alliance." she smiles at Limara, and steps forward to accept her offer of the potion. "Thank you - I will willingly carry this potion on behalf of the group.  You are generous with your riches."

The paladin takes a step towards Beltain. "What can I do?  I am a swordswoman, and you'll see my horse out in the courtyard. Apart from that, I trust in Torm to furnish me with the skills necessary to combat evil.  And he hasn't let me down yet...". Elinor turns and bows to Lord Hawklin. "Farewell my Lord"

Beltain inclines his head to Elinor "Well spoken my Lady, Paladin of Torm, I hope that you enjoy your time with us.  Please pardon my straight talking but it is important that we are clear. This band has been forged into a fighting force by combat.  We have little interest in petty rules and have a reputation of getting the job done.  Sometimes this will mean taking action that we all might find distasteful.  That is why, I surmise, the noble Lord has entrusted us with this mission, rather than sending his knights, or maybe it is because we are expendable.  I hope that your high moral code is not so stiff as to impede us in our quest to aid Cormyr?" he smiles at the end to take any sting out of his words and studies Elinor quizically

Beltain bends and takes up the remaining potions from the floor then follows the others out to the horses, eager to be on his way.  He smiles, remembering Limara's kiss.

When he goes outside Beltain goes off to the side and fetches a small, sturdy cheerful looking Alsation dog.  He hands the lead to Limara "A little gift" he says "The man in the shop says that she has been fully trained as a guard dog and that she is a friendly little mut" he ruffles the dog's fur and looks expectantly at Limara "I hope that you like her?" he asks hesitantly.

"Arr, monsieur with these gifts you are spoiling me...." she smiles.."What is her name?... and what commands does she know?..." , Limara crouches down and hugs the dog, strokes its head and smiles at her.

"Aaargh..." complains Nosnibor "Keep the horrible doggie away from Pussy. Pussy don't be scared of the horrible beastie.!"

"Oh, and by the way Elinors church is a strong ally of mine." Continues Limara ignoring the wizards outburst "Torm is one of the three that formed The Triad, Tempus, another of the three sponsored the divinity of my god, The Red Knight. So I am sure she will fit in as well as I have....after all, we all have our own idiosyncrasies and we've done ok so far..." she turns to the wizard at last "don't worry Nos, I wont let her harm your pussy... maybe they will get on fine... In fact it would be a boon for your cat if my dog is guarding her...... "

"By the way." retorts The Wizard "Is it me or did the noble Beluthian just say that Lord Thingy had picked us for the job because we're a bunch of amoral dungeon hackers who don't mind getting our hands dirty?  I hope he didn't says that. Because I'm a highly moral Wizard who takes great care to ensure I'm always nice to strangers and passing goblin hordes. I think we're nice people."

"Err, I like to think that its because he is confident that we have those Extra skill needed to succeed" replies Limara a trifle bemused.

The Wizard Nosnibor appears satisfied and turns to Elinor "I for one am pleased to meet you Lady Elinor. I am the Wizard Nosnibor, formerly Court Magician to the Duchy of Rhoesone. Formerly of the land of Cerilia. Winner of the pointiest Ears Prize of Deepling Wood Community College of Magic and Druidic Dabblings and Proud Second Runner up in the 'What's My Cantrip' competition on no less than one and half occasions. And also may I introduce you to Pussy, formerly Minister of Cat Affairs and all round imperiously important Puss." The Wizard Nosnibor lifts Pussy up in one hand to greet the Lady Elinor and bows while doing so. Which is no mean feat until he stumbles and nearly trips up.

Belatin thinks 'Netherese, Netherese' now do I remember anything about this from my history lessons?  But he can't recall a thing. "I have no idea what a Netherese is" Rizzit assures him.

"Well, arn't we all formal? Lar-de-dar." Interject Feng and nods to Elinor "The name's Feng. I kill my enemies. I do it because it brings me wealth and fame, and because I like it. Don't get in the way of my axe, and don't force me to carry your dead or unconscious body, and we'll get along fine.  Oh, an It don't matter what a Nethersee is, 'cos it will die if it makes a wrong move around me!"

The party gather their mounts (and assorted pets) and assemble in Lord Hawklins courtyard.  He instructs the party to leave their mounts and pets in the courtyard and ushers them back inside "The paperwork is ready for you to sign.  Firstly here is the Adventurers charter.  Your band has been registered as "The Order of Initiative" and as promised it is fully paid for a year..  He then hands each of the party a scroll, the Writ.  It states the party are on business for the crown.  He turns to the kobold "Rizzit, I have managed to put off your meeting with the Royal Magician Caladnei untill you return from this quest.  Once you are back in Suzail you must see him though"  He hands each of the party a inkpen  "Lets get this paperwork done, then you can get going"

Beltain reads the paper and, providing there is no conflict with his religion, he signs, as does Rizzit and with disguised cynicism, Feng makes his mark

"In answer to your question." Lord Hawklin tells Beltain "The Netheril were an ancient civilization that existed on Faerun over 5000 years ago.  They were destined to become incredibly powerful and doomed to overwhelming arrogance.  I'm going to give you a parchment with the symbols of the Netherese alphabet.  If you find any symbols or writings that match these in the ruins please inform us."  He hands the party a parchment.

"5000 years is a long time" retorts Feng "I'm guessin' them old-timers won't be interested in us, however arrogant they got.  How long with this feckin' spider poison last? Feng is still feeling weak after his last fight!  Ladies? You want to lay hands on Feng?"

Elinor] signs then looks at the parchment of symbols, and passes it on to Beltain. "The only preference I have for any loot that we find is to distribute it to most benefit our mission. There's no point carrying a packed spell book if you are a dead warrior. On return from a mission I would expect a fair wage for all members."

Lord Hawklin escorts the party.  He leads them down the promenade, Suzail's main street, to the western end of the court, the gigantic government building in the centre of Suzail.  There, he leads them to a broad set of double doors that appears to be a service entrance for taking large deliveries, as from wagons.  Opening it he takes them inside a brightly kit room resembling a small, empty warehouse, 60 feet square and 20 feet high.  An identical set of double doors stands on the far side of the room, the sides of the room have piles of empty crates, straw, and minor debris pushed against them.  The room smells like horses were recently stabled here.  Bright illumination comes from a few globes suspended from the ceiling, radiating magical light. Lord Hawklin ushers you inside and closes the doors behind you.  He motions for you to wait there.

"Nice pad" mutters Rizzit

Beltain takes the paper and thanks Elinor "He studies the paper and commits it to memory, he leans over and passes the paper to Limara

"The dog ,or rather bitch has no name as yet, Princess" Beltain tells Limara "Perhaps you could choose one that matches her personality?  The man in the shop did tell me her skills.  I think that they were Attack, Defend and Guard but I wasn't really listening.  She also is able to play dead and roll on her back to have her tummy tickled…  She also seems, much too likeable to trouble herself with Nosni's cat".

"I love having my tummy tickled to but no-one ever offers" says Rizzit plaintively but there are no offers.

"I think having a Paladin in the party will be just lovely" exclaims The Wizard Nosnibor "Especially with all the clever word games. I just love words that are spelt the same way forwards and backwards.  Or is that a Palindrome? I can never remember. " he looks around  "Did someone say we're going to be Teleported somewhere? I do hope nothing goes wrong in the spatial / thurmaturgical vortex. I've had bad luck with those."

Limara reads then signs the paperwork ignoring Nosnibor's rambling discourse.

"Well now that we each have a writ we'd better be off" exclaims Beltain "Lord Hawklin indicated that time was of the essence, and I for one have had enough of the big city.  Although I know I will miss the good food and warm beds."

"So what happens now?" says Rizzit impatiently

Bibabobalobalos finally comes out of his sullen, silent mood. "Are we off then? I've been getting quite bored.  Are we going through a portal or are we to be Teleported?"

Lord Hawklin turns to face the doors on the far side of the chamber. "In the name of the Forest Kingdom, and of Alusair, the Steel Regent, I bid you open" he says in a loud, strong voice that echoes in the large room. Swiftly, the doors on the far side of the room vanish, replaced by a whirling, sparkling pool of grey light about 6 feet across, hovering about a foot above ground.  The pool of light then slowly sinks into the floor until it is only a half-circle, 8 feet high and 16 feet wide.  The grey light filling the half-circle fades, and you see a landscape beyond it. The scene is of a rocky wasteland among high hills, at the same time of day as it is now in Suzail.  Several dozen armoured men with drawn longbows, obviously Purple Dragons, watch you through the magic portal.  Other soldiers behind them gaze at you with mild interest that is quickly lost.  One yawns, and two others continue a conversation after only a brief scowl in your direction. One soldier in a Purple Dragon officer's uniform walks over to the portal and peers through without entering. "The sun has not set on the forest kingdom" she says stiffly. "Nor shall it so long as we hold it in the sky" replies Lord Hawklin.  "Captain, please see that my companions here get food and rest.  They've come to clear away the vermin you reported.  Their paperwork is in order"  He pauses.  "All is as before?" "No change, your lordship", says the army captain.  She looks tired and grim, old beyond her youth.  Her eyes have a dark, haunted look "Our friends from Waterdeep are preparing a report for the reagent.  It should be ready by tomorrow." "Thank you captain" says Lord Hawklin "We will be ready to receive it.  The gods be with you." "I pray that they are, your lordship."  The captain's weary voice and expression make it plain that she has her doubts.  She looks expectantly at the party.  Lord Hawklin turns and solemnly waves you onward, through the portal.

Feng touches booted feet to horses flank and spurs  his steed thru' the portal "C'mon you heroes, Fortune, Glory and bloodletting await!"

The Wizard Nosnibor gulps loudly and watches the others go in before him. He doesn't seem to like Portals much. Perhaps he's had one too many bad experiences.

"I'm with you Feng, it is obvious that there is more to this than we have yet been told" calls Beltain "Let us go forward and show our mettle!  Come Princess, our destiny awaits!" and Beltain moves forward...

Beltain turns and smiles at the others "Time for us to earn our rather hefty fee I think"

Elinor rides in front of Nosnibor. "Come with me, mage.  There is nothing to fear from the portal.  Just slip through behind me and my war horse." And Elinor's horse walks calmly towards the portal.

Elinor and Legend pass through the portal, and pull up beside Captain Dunman. Elinor turns to look back at the party and beckons for them to join her.

Rizzit spurs Beaker on and rides through "yeee haa"

Elinor turns and studies the kobold "Nice mount" she says Elinor.  Legend raises an eyebrow and snorts as Beaker scoots past

"Are you eager to be off seeking adventure Elinor?" Rizzit asks "Yeah, my mount can be a bit grouchy and likes biting shiny stuff but he is good fun"

"Pretty much ready" agrees Elinor  "I need to get some more battle-miles in order to progress.  Hope you can keep him away from my shiny stuff" Elinor's armour and shield glints in the sunlight.  I'll give you a race when we get a moment.  But for now I think we need to seek some guidance from these battle-weary troops". Elinor dismounts and salutes Captain Dunman

"Greetings Captain" she begins "Lord Hawklin has sent us to deal with some brigands.  Can you offer us guidance on where to find the ruins that they are occupying?"

"Its still early so we should head straight there" interjects Rizzit, ever helpful.

"When we have the time, Elinor," Feng suggests "Perhaps you can tell us what you know of Hawklin. Anyone who would pay so much to despatch a few brigands is either stupid, or not telling us everything."

"Who cares" says Rizzit "It's good money and we can take anything the world throws at us Bud - well I can, you get your head pulled off"

"Yeah, but I'm just cautious" agrees Feng "Between you and me, Rizz - If he's expecting something that he says he will pay 12k for, I guess it might end up costing him extra?"

"What's cautious mean?" Rizzit looks quizzical

"I have better armour, now" says Feng ignoring the interruption "Something tries to rip my head off, will lose it's own!  Hmmmm"

Limara rides through the portal with her dog 'Gypsy' beside her. As she passes the Lord she bows her head and wishes him a good day.... "Good afternoon Captain" she dismounts, briefly stroking her dog to comfort her new pet. "My name is Limara, I too am interested in what knowledge you give to aid our mission.."

Beltain gives a slight bow to Lord Hawklin and urges his horse through the portal at Limara's side.  He smiles at Feng "Twelve thousand to get rid of some bandits?  I think not!  There is great adventure to be had and great fame to be won.  Apart from the size of the payment I also wonder why it is to be split into two with the second part to be paid much later.  However our noble captain will no doubt give us the full story, will you not?" he says turning to Captain Dunman.

"Nice camp guys, anything to eat before we ride off and smite evil?" asks Rizzit forever hungry "what are these  things?" he says looking at something by the horse trough.

Beltain addresses the Knight's captain "Forgive me if I speak plainly but in this matter there is no room for fancy words or lack of clarity.  It is plain that Lord Hawklin has given us only the bare bones of the situation up here.  It is clear that there are worries beyond the bandits as he indicated that there was a threat to Cormyr that should be neutralised.  If we are to succeed then we must have all the information that you know Captain.  So tell us clearly what is going on, who or what is involved and where they are to be found.  We would also be interested to know what your suspicions are and how you think it would be best for us to proceed.  Remember if you only give us half the story, then there is a high probability that we will fail and you will be left with this mess to clear up.  So speak up – the whole story, if you please." He finishes and smiles at the troubled captain of knights.

Feng nods approvingly "Yeah! What Beltain said."

"what a load of bollocks?" says Rizzit under his breath

Beltain grins pleased at Feng's approval and dismisses Rizzit's jealous remark

"Come on you stragglers" calls Rizzit through the portal.

"This gate will not stay open for ever, it takes strong magic to maintain it.  Hurry or it will close before you can come through!" calls Belatin anxious that the group does not get split up.

The party ride trough the portal. Suddenly a scribe comes running into the warehouse, he rushes up to Lord Hawklin and whispers in his ear.  Lord Hawklin sighs a deep sigh "Nosnibor and Coleridge.. I'm afraid you will have to wait, there's a problem with the paperwork regarding both of you, hopefully just a small matter that can be rectified quickly."  He turns to the rest of the party that have ridden through the portal "We will have your friends back quickly" he assures the party.  Just then the portal closes. The warehouse from whence they came...gone.

The army campsite is on a ridge about 150ft high, overlooking the western end of Tilver's Gap and providing an excellent view of the region and approximately 3 miles from The Black Crater..  The party notices at least 40 purple dragons here. 

"Ok, follow me" says Captain Dunman as she leads them to one of the tents.  There the party's paperwork is once again meticulously checked.  "You may stay at camp till dawn should you wish to, or you can leave now.  I have a map here that shows the location of the ruins that you are to investigate.  The ruins are about 20 miles to the south west.  You will see a stone cairn, from there travel south east to the ruins" she states flatly. "If your friends come through the portal we will direct them to the same location" She turns to face the party "Be warned, any spells cast within a five mile radius of the Black Crater will not work, or will malfunction, I suggest saving your magic until you are out of the area."  She looks to one of the Purple Dragons who has been looking at the party's papers, he nods at her "Well, it seems all in is in order"

"Let's go now! I am keen to be off" mutters Rizzit impatiently.

*But the party will hope to learn more from the worried Captain of Knights before they set out!*


----------



## Greyhawk

*In the dark*

They have only just started but as yet two of their number have not come through the portal.  The setup in Cormyr seems overly bureaucratic and Belatin is worried that they haven't been told the full story.

The pay is generous, too generous for just a few bandits and the concern of Lord Hawklin and Captain Duman, although real, does not seem justified unless the 'Threat to Cormyr' is the real reason for the expedition.

Perahps the Captain will reveal more?  She must have some idea about the strength and composition of the brigands.  Are they human? Are there any spellcasters?  What have been their targets? And more important what has indicated that such low life are associated with a clear and present danger to the realm?

Such a large group of knights to watch the crater and from so long away –why couldn't some of them be detected if this is an important duty?

Belatin ponders and hopes that the Captain will reveal more!


----------



## tariff

_The Warehouse Portal_






_The Purple Dragon camp near the Black Crater_


----------



## Feng the Mighty

Yeah. It's tough in Cormyr. Everyone worried that somEthing would prevent someone else tellin' 'em what to do. The Lord is worried, and the Captain is uncomfortable. I havn't checked to see if her lance is missing, but they all seem uptight. It looks like this is another job for a cohesive group of combat hardened professionals. But they got me and a travelling glee club. Somehow I think that not everyone will be claiming their reward on the way back.


----------



## Greyhawk

*Into the Stonelands*

Beltain sighs "What is it that you are so trusting of paperwork?" he asks the captain "Now, can you brief us on what we can expect in the way of hostiles in the area - you must have some idea!  Also what this 'threat to Cormyr may be, we don't want to fail by going in blind..."

Elinor turns to Feng. "Lord Hawklin is a fine and honourable man.  I know no more of this mission than you do, but I trust Lord Hawklin.  There is no treachery in him.  I agree with Rizzit- we should set off for the Cairn as soon as we can."

Feng looks heavenward and files Elinor away under "Trusting and Simple"

Bibabobalobalos looks back at where the portal was. "Portals, been there, done that. A most civilized way of travelling." He adds wistfully, "If only I knew where they all were."

"Humph" he says "Well, we got about 3 hours of daylight. I can see in the dark, but I'm not so sure about Limara.  I reckon we should stay here until dawn, and make our way out and travel  in such a wise that we can see well around us. This is outside of my patch, so I have no idea what lives out there in the waste - perhaps the captain will oblige with some intelligence?  Since there's only six o' us, we won't have any scouts out - so speed and seeing stuff in time will probably keep some of you in yer saddles a little longer than otherwise."

"If I may interject, Feng" interrupts Biba "I am impatient to get adventuring. It seems like an age since we were all on the road together."

"More haste less speed" Beltain argues "It is clear that Lord Hawklin has not told us the full story.  Now Elinor before you protest, I don't say that this is for any dishonourable purpose – he may have his reasons, but we should get a brief from the captain on the current situation before we set off.  Out job is to eliminate the brigands and the threat to Cormyr, it does little good to die gloriously through hasty action and a lack of information.  Now Captain Dunman" he says turning to the worried looking commander of knights "Please tell us what you know of the situation and why Lord Hawklin thinks that they may be a threat to Cormyr.  In a shortened form, if you can, as we are anxious to be on our way"

"Did someone say owt?" Feng continues "Limara and Elinor are Humes - I don't see the point in handicapping ourselves in the dark is such a good idea. A full days travel in the light will see us to our destination more quickly. It will also allow Cole and Nosni to be with us as we set out. Relax, eat someone else's vitals for an afternoon.  And no, Rizz. Feng does not feel any fear about this expedition. I'm just doin' the obvious thing."

"Hum" says Beltain "If we could reach the Cairn today then, we could have the daylight to explore the ruins.   There appears to be a track to the cairn but we will have to cross open country to reach the ruins"

"It just seems to me" says the dwarf with a glance towards Feng "That we could get to the hideout and then immediately reconnoitre if we leave now and camp halfway."

"The ruins are over twenty miles away across wasteland." Replies Feng annoyed "We ain't gonna do it before dark. Or does yer 'orse have wings?" He glances towards Biba "Shhhhhsh. Grownups are talking." - Bibabobalobalos flinches yet again! 

Feng ties up his horse and strolls over to hear what the Captain has to say.

Bibabobalobalos in a moment of bravado, yells "You're a bully, Feng!" after Feng who turns and "Not yet." Feng says with an evil grin.

"Have you thought about being nicer to people? You may find you get along better with them." Bibabobalobalos responds bravely (if foolishly).

"I get along as well with you as I can be bothered to" says Feng in a weary voice "Now mop up them tears with that rag of a beard, 'Cos the nasty warrior will take the piss if you carry on." And mutters something approximating to "Cupid Stunt"

"That is just the sort of thing I was talking about. It is just not necessary." Persists the dwarf "Then we'll talk about this later" replies the barbarian "Perhaps when we are on watch together.  Out in the wastes." And Feng smiles thinly.

"Back to the work in hand " says Beltain interrupting the pair "I agree with part of what you say Feng.  But I would prefer not to stay too long with these purple knights after their captain has given us the briefing.  The open road and the stars above my head and all that..."

"If these bandits are human then it is to our advantage to raid them at night where those with dark-vison will be at an advantage and they are unlikely to see us coming" interjects Rizzit.

"Fine. I Don't give a Kobold's chuff!" says Feng annoyed "You want to head out and have the ladies blind, so be it. Let's hope their horses will be able to see the cliff edge in time. One things for sure, you won't be able to blame me if  happens in the dark and the ladies wont know what's happening." And he tries unsuccessfully to curb his impatience as he waits for the Captain's briefing. " me!" he continues to nobody in particular "Do I sound like I want to read? It softens the brain. If I need anything read to me, I'll pay someone to do it. If I need to send a message, I'll pay someone to do that too! Let's face it, being able to read is not the mark of a great warrior now, is it?"

"Jeez didnt think I would see the day Feng lost his nerve, I guess you never can tell" says Rizzit partly to himself as the barbarian kicks a vaguely dwarf shaped rock wrathfully. "You never will Rizzit" Feng growls "But if ever you do, I doubt you will be able to tell anyone about it.  My my! It looks like everyone under 4ft is trying to prove they got balls by windin' up ole Feng. I got a long memory, boys - so keep the smart stuff behind yer teef, alright?"

"At least Bob has 2" says the kobold with a grin while Feng grinds his teeth in frustration "But for how much longer?" asks Feng and stamps over and remounts Shinegami.

"I applaude your attitude Feng" says Limara attempting to defuse the tempers "It's wise to let the cleric see you if you need healing.... Rizzit .. behave and stop trying to wind up Feng.."  Rizzit attempts to looks innocent.

Limara looks at the kobold failing to look innocent, and grins at him...

Captain Dunman addresses at Beltain "Cormyr has enemies, everything must be considered a possible threat.  You have been given all pertinent information.  Lord Hawklin's judgement is impeccable, I assure you.  If you have doubts about the mission, feel free to stand down.  Now.  Will you be leaving now?  Or do you wish to camp the night and depart at dawn ?"

"If we are to get no further briefing" Beltain glances annoyed at the Captain "Then we had better be on our way.  I'm sure these gallant knights don't want us around and I will be far happier in an area where magic works and I can play my part fully, if needed.  I agree with Rizzit that we might have some advantage at night if we battle against human bandits.  But" he glares at the captain again "We have not been given any information regarding who we face, although human or demi-human does seem more likely if the term 'bandit' is used...".  He pauses "So I say let us ride out, not as far as the ruins but follow the path, to the cairn.  We should have little danger of mishaps with cliffs if we follow the path" he adds for Feng's benefit

"We were told to report back to you captain, but when this is done, are we able to return to Suzail the same way as we came?"  He asks the captain as he moves Salix towards the rough path to the cairn.

"Lets go then, as the windbag says" interjects Rizzit eager to ferment dissent Beltain gives the kobold a withering look, but Rizzit looks decidedly unwithered

"If we are going to have to stop and camp for the night further on " says Limara "Then only the people with night vision will be able to watch the group, everyone else will be at a disadvantage if we are attacked. If the attack is from range then we won't see them. I can light up small areas, but not the whole landscape....my vote is to rest here until first light then move out... but I will go with the majority "

"I was not trying to antagonise anyone, though I doubt Feng would believe an honest dwarf." Grumbles the dwarf  "I say go now. We have spent too long growing soft in comfort!  Of course, I will follow a majority decision." And he looks around at the others, awaiting their votes. 

"I may believe one, if ever I met one." Says Feng with a wry laugh "I have proposed the correct course of action. Limara has shown the wisdom to agree with me, however if everyone is in a hurry to go, Feng will not stay you. The stink of sanctity from these knights is turning my stomach anyhow."  He looks around and seems to reach a decision  "C'mon all. Lets head out. I'm bored, and even an ambush will offer some diversion."

Bibabobalobalos smiles a small smile (which he hopes is hidden in his beard). 

Rizzit "That's sounds a good majority. Let's ride"

"I'm eager to go," agrees Beltain "We were told that the task was urgent, so I'd not want is disappoint Lord Hawklin.  Further I feel nervous with that black hole leaching away our magic while these paragons of law sit here for day after day just watching it.  Fair gives me the creeps!" and Beltain shivers as if to give emphasis to his words.

"I need to be somewhere I an use my magic," seconds Rizzit "Here I am just some weak gobby kobold"

"I see you have decided to set off now.  I wish you well." Captain Dunman tells the party, then she looks at Beltain "The Stonelands terrain is quite naturally enough... rocky a cart would not be a very good idea.  And yes, you will be able to use the portal here to return to Suzail"

The party set off using the map given to them by Captain Dunman.. Elinor draws her lance and rides to the front of the party her eyes scan the route ahead, watching for uneven ground and for any sign of life. She listens- are there the usual sounds of the great outdoors? Can she hear anything above the constant bickering of her new travelling companions?

Beltain urges Salix forward weaving in and out of the rocky boulders that dot the landscape.  Like Elinor his eyes dart from side to side looking for the slight movement that could indicate foes and an ambush.

"Let us ride hard and be gone from this evil place" advises Rizzit, unhappy to be in a zone of no magic and urges Beaker forward

Beltain spurs Salix into a trot, so as to be in a position to support Elinor if she gets attacked...

"Ah ha, see how Beltains allegiance is starting to shift" says Rizzit to Feng with a wink

Limara glares at the kobold and follows on behind Bel and Elinor, guiding her horse along the trail they took.

Beltain glances over his shoulder and smiles warmly at Limara.

Elinor spots movement behind two of the large rocks ahead, she recognises the creatures...Orcs. 

*This will be the first time that the party have faced foes without their magic to help them...*


----------



## Feng the Mighty

"Nice. All the best fights are between family..."


----------



## Greyhawk

*Of Orcs and Scorpions*

It was a harder fought battle than the odds suggested and the orcs did heavy damage to Elinor and Beltain early in the battle.  However ist is soon over with Bibabob downing the last orc.....

"The sooner we get into an area where magic works and we can heal wounds the happier I will be" says Beltain with a sigh. "I agree" responds Elinor "Let's move on"

She looks across at Beltain. "You look a bit worse for wear.  Let's hope we can travel some miles without incident"

Beltain returns Elinor's scrutiny and smiles "I could say the same about you too.  Still there is a mission to be completed, I agree that we should be off!"

In checking the dead orcs equipment Limara spots the Eye of Gruumsh crossed over by two lightning bolts on their breastplates. She examines the Orcish symbol.  "These orcs are from the Thunder Peaks. In the recent Dragon's War they were scattered all over Cormyr, so it is not unusual that they are in The Stonelands region." she tells the others.

"The vultures are already starting to circle" Limara cautions "We should not delay. I suggest that Feng and I should lead... we are uninjured.  Bel is right, we are vulnerable at the moment.... and we don't have a wagon for the fallen either.." she pauses.." which also means we cant carry heavy loot either, I think we should leave the armour. In fact we should destroy it, so it cant be reused against us.."

"OK" she continues "We must assume this is all hostile ground from now on. We should be in formation ready for attack. I suggest a 2 by 3 column in close rank. As we cant heal anyone yet it would be logical to have Feng and myself in the front row, followed by Bel and Elinor in the middle and Rizzit and Bob 3rd row".  If we keep close together we can protect each other...... "

"I like to be at the front" chirps in Rizzit and loads up his crossbow ready for action.

Belatin dismounts and collect the axes and bows

"I agree with Limara" says the paladin "It would be better to destroy the armour and leave the pieces here." Elinor takes her position in the party, ready to move on "Does Beaker want to peck it a bit?" she asks the kobold.

"Rizzit" calls Limara "Beaker is the fastest mount here, so I am expecting you to come charge into the action as soon as something happens. But, the formation I suggest is safer for the party as a whole... please play your part and guard the back, your keen eyesight is needed there. .. please" she smiles at Rizzit kindly.

"Ah well if I am needed at the rear in an important roll, that's a different matter" says Rizzit grandly.

"Let's trample the armour" laughs Elinor "Pas de deux Limara?"  Elinor rides Legend over to, and indeed over, the armour. His hooves are the size of dinner plates, and he seems to enjoy the noise it makes and Limara joins in the fun. Gypsy watches curiously as Limara guides Venomblood back and forth squashing all the armour into weird shapes...

"Let's be off then... " says Beltain cheerfully "Magic area (with cures) here we come"

The party travel on... they travel for over 3 hours.  Then they spot the stone cairn described to them by Captain Dunman.  They turn off and head for where the ruins are supposed to be, they should arrive soon.  The rocky landscape is bleak and the cold air cuts to the bone.  Suddenly the party spot something... Two large whip scorpions!!... The giant insects raise their pincers and arch their tails.

"These look fearsome foes, lets hope my magic is working again" say Rizzit flexing his fingers.

"Hmm, bugs! I do not like bugs." mutters the dwarf. "These might be fine creatures in their place but right here and now they are fish bait!"

"Hardly creatures to test our mettle" scoffs Feng "Can we outrun them?  It seems stupid to take casualties fighting beasts we can easily best."

Elinor grips her sword, ready for action. She bites her lip and plans her next move.  An orc fight is one thing, but she's not sure what Legend will make of a giant scorpion. "Do you really think we can out-run them? We'll need to head right between the two of them, and I can't imagine they here for the grazing."

Beltain looks at Feng and then Elinor "I have never seen such creatures before" he says "So I will have to take your word that they are too powerful for the party to face.  We should not attempt to gallop between them as such a move would be inevitably noisy and attack the attention of the bandits, if they are close.  We would then be faced with bandits to our front with these beasts falling upon our rear.  Indeed" he sweeps his arm around, indicating the rocky terrain "In broken ground such as this a gallop could well result in a broken leg for our mounts.  I suggest that if flee we must, we do so back the way we came, and then work our way around avoiding this place and trusting that other ways are free of such foes.  In any event, in fleeing the one on the slowest mount will be at the greatest risk" and he looks significantly at the short-legged fell pony.

"Bunch of poofs, lets be at them" says Rizzit disgusted at the suggestion that the party avoid the monsters. "I cant believe you lot have lost your spines.  I shall be riding forward to get a good shot with my mighty magic"

"Well what's it to be fellows, cut & run or fight?" say Beltain and his eyes twinkle with amusement.

Belatin pauses "If I might speak plainly, both of you counselled to tarry longer at the knight's camp despite Lord Hawklin's urging us to haste.  Perhaps you share my concern about the motives of this noble?  Certainly the Dunman, the captain of knights knew more about this situation than she revealed and such lack of openness about the bandits and the threat to Cormyr must raise questions in all our minds.  When we started I thought that the generous pay was because Hawklin was hiring us for a dangerous mission, now I am wondering if he was only being so munificent because he thought that he would never have to pay our fee…?"

"You are so full of crap Beltain" Rizzit tells him undiplomatically "The noble Lord Hawklin raises our friends from the dead, offers us a huge sack of cash to kill a few bandits and all you do is winge"

"Bel.. the purple knights are not going to give out information they are not asked to reveal, they are soldiers. As for Lord Hawklin, I have seen nothing in his actions that gives me reason to distrust him.... 

"You are probably right about Lord Hawklin, Princess.  As Rizzit says he did have our friends raised and has been generous on the reward.  Perhaps he has his reasons which we will discover by and by"

Limara continues "I am getting the general impression that certain people have not been reading the local papers, rumours... or Cormyrs recent history chronicles in the churches... does anyone here have an idea what the big black hole is ?, you know where Tilverton was..."

"I haven't read anything in papers that might give a clue, Princess" says Beltain with a shrug "I would have guessed at some trans-dimensional rift but that wouldn't explain the anti-magic field, or would it?  I also can't see the point of stationing a whole load of Purple Knights to watch it, or guard it…"

"Well the latest rumour in the church was that the Netheril City that was sighted in Auroch earlier this year had something to do with it. The City of Shade has returned from the plane of shadows were the Netheril ran to all those centuries ago. Who know what populates the cities streets up there now, but the Netherise were immensely powerful mages. The hole that was left after the attack on Tilverton is a breach in the weave... specifically the shadow weave.. it is now a gateway to the plane of shadows . Anyone who enters is lost forever. I is told in history that the most powerful spell ever cast by a Netherise was 12th level.... apparently it was the last spell he ever cast too !! " she smiles

"And we are heading into Netherise ruins, it fair makes my blood run cold." Beltain replies "You know my god is one of magic as well as war, perhaps I should spend some time in study of the arcane arts too..." he muses "I'm not sure I remember much about the Netherise people from my history learning..."

"Whats a Netherise?" asks Rizzit

Rizzit rides forward and a scorching ray springs from his hand severely wounding one of the scorpions. 

Beltain turns his gaze back to Rizzit. charge "Well done that kobold" he exclaims in admiration "He is nothing if he is not fearless"

Elinor kicks Legend into a canter and heads towards the frazzled scorpion slaying it with a blow from her longsword.

"Nice work Rizzit" she smiles

The other scorpion moves quickly towards Limara, as it gets near it releases a spray of noxious vapours and Limara is enveloped by the spray but she and Venonblood resist its effects.

Beltain casts Spiritual Weapon but it misses the second scorpion.

Feng's horse misses the second scorpion too but his axe strikes true and damages it. "Wow!" he exclaims "Good armour these things have!  Perhaps not such a cheap victory after all!"

"Nah" retorts Rizzit These critters are no match for my magic"

Both Venomblood and Limara miss on their attacks "Damn.." she exclaims mildly.

Bibabob rides into position and fires his shortbow at the remaining attacking scorpion but misses.

Rizzit rides Beaker over to the last Scorpion, growling and squarking as they go

and eager to taste some scorpion but strikes only air, Beaker frowns in disgust

Rizzit fires his crossbow but misses the last fighting scorpion.

Elinor turns Legend and canters over to the second scorpion.

More poison is spayed and Limara, Venomblood, Salix, Beaker, Rizzit and Legend are all find their dexterity has reduced, fortunately the poison was not that strong but the beast follows through wounding Feng.

Belatin and Salix attack the monsters raining blows on it until is sinks to the floor, dead. Beltain leads Salix out of the acid area.  "How are you Princess?" he calls over to Limara in a worried voice.

"Nice little fight, at least it cleared away some of the boredom associated with Cormyr." says Feng looking around for more targets "I'm just getting into my stride, and the action finishes. Just like a brothel with only a dozen girls in it.  Hey, look! No one dies! Not even the Dwarf! It thought it was kinda a rule or something. On come the hostiles and stumpy gets rigid. and not in a nice way.  Weapon Practice with Feng must agree with him." and grins at his own wit, oblivious as to the effect on anyone else

"I agree we should set off now, but it is 5:30 already and not many hours of daylight left.  Perhaps it would be better to find a place to rest so that the poisoned can recover their dexterity and then set off, when we humans are able to see, on the morrow, with a full complement of spells?"

"Well done everyone," says Rizzit "Let's not delay we need to push on"

Elinor leans across and rests her hand on Rizzit's scaley brow, then on Beaker's feathery shoulder. She frowns and then sits back, pulling her hand away.  "I'm sorry, I don't think I can treat this poison. Let's hope it wears off soon.  Let's move on to the Ruins. We can make a start with our investigations, and perhaps we'll find some shelter there"

"Thank you for your kind concern m'lady," says Rizzit pleased at the attention "I shall be fine, it should wear off in time"

"I'll lead. Nightvision is the only other worthwhile thing apart from my toughness that my father gave me."

Limara heals the wounded Barbarian then addresses the rest of the party "OK, I agree with Elinor... we should move on to the ruins if we can make it... keep the same formation until it gets dark, then I will swap places with Rizzit.  His darkvision will be needed at the front.  That way we dont need to stop until we are weary".  She gets a cigar out: lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows smoke from her pouting lips.  "Anyone else want a cigar?" she asks, offering them around.

"Thanks for the healing Limara" says Feng, now fighting fit again, "I still think your wisdom is doubtful if you want to led into the dark by Rizzit. I have Darkvision too.  I won't lead you into a Red Dragon's lair just to look at the pretty fireworks.  Just so we are clear. I intend to collect my reward from his lordship. I can't do that if I die. So lets start gettin a little smarter." and he  grins in the darkness, "I think a real extended period of violence is called for. And I'm the one to deal it out!"

Mesmerised by Limara's pouting lips, Beltain unthinkingly accepts a cigar and starts to smoke.  He quickly realises his mistake and, coughing and spluttering hands the cigar to Rizzit "S-s-moke it or e-e-eat it" he stutters, his eyes streaming.

Rizzit moves to the front once its dark and keep a careful eye out for more trouble

Beltain wipes his eyes and stands up in the saddle,  scanning the area land looking for more scorpions waiting to attack the party.but sees no further enemies...the party carry on toward the ruins..

"I'll second that Mighty Feng." agrees Beltain, his eyes still smarting "Let cut the talk  and be on our way again"

"Now that is wisdom. Come then." smiles Feng

"Keep your wits about you Feng, the others are relying on our eyesight this night" Rizzit tells the warrior "So watch the way ahead and stop fondling that axe"

"We has better advance with caution and in silence" whispers Beltain "We are, I think, close to the bandit lair, but skulls on strings do not seem to be conventional behaviour for brigands, they are normally secretive about their hideouts...".

*And sure enough the skeletal ruins of a once proud city start to loom from the darkness.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Ancient Ruins*

The party approach the area, strung between a series of rocks are sets of skulls strung on rope and clattering in the wind.  The approach them with caution.

"I think a couple of us with darkvision should sneak ahead and take a look around"

says Rizit softly "I suggest myself and Feng, we are good at keeping out of trouble"

Rizzit dismounts and moves forward while Wizzy sniffs about ahead

"..Rizzit..." councils Limara softly "Stay with Feng at the front of the formation.... do not move ahead and leave the rest of us sightless , teamwork , remember?? "

Rizzit already moving forward ignores her "Shhh, I am trying to sneak here" he replies in a low voice "Feng take the other flank" he whispers to the clumsy oaf, then he tip toes away into the darkness

Limara looks skyward then adds in a whisper "If you want to look ahead, use your weasel to do it... it'll be better than you.... and Feng, don't leave the formation please.. I wont be able to protect or heal you if I cant see you"

"Hehe," chuckles Rizzit "You better do as the girls say Feng, stop where they can look after you" he chuckles quietly to himself

Limara tells Feng" Feng we need your help here, we cant see in the dark... unless i light the whole area up, that is..." her voice barely above a whisper.

But neither Rizzit nor Wizzy see anything else unusual..  The skulls clatter in the wind... "Someone lead beaker," requests the kobold softly "I am going ahead with wizzy"

"Wizzy" the sorcoror calls quietly "You hear anything?  All I can hear are these damn skulls"

"So are these skulls on a rope a warning for intruders," muses Elinor "Or an alarm system to warn of intruders? Should we avoid them? Or can we silence them while we pass?"

"Lady Elinor" Beltain responds in a whisper "I think that the skulls would be better concealed and made of something more noisy if they were to give our foes warning of approaching intruders.  We can and should avoid them but take heed of their message - we are close to the enemy's camp..."

He turns to his right "I admire your perseverance, Princess" continues Beltain in a low tone to Limara who rides by his side, pausing to admire the play of moonlight on her hair, "But your words have little effect on Rizzit.  He is courageous but is as empty-headed as those skulls, I fear."

Feng scowls at Rizzit's retreating back "I'll stay. Plate armour is not the thing to go sneaking in.  I reckon the skulls are a warning.  Someone out to prove how tough he is. Let's hope the Braggart come to prove himself on Feng - that will be one enemy less."

Feng looks about but spots nothing, all he can hear is the howl of the wind and the clattering of the skulls..

Rizzit advances quietly, he sees the stonelands stretching off in all directions but he spots nothing unusual..  Bored he returns to Beaker, "Let's ride closer. I don't think we are at the bandit ruins yet. Stupid place to leave skulls" and he rides on into the night

x[Rizzit] "Please try to keep up" he calls to the others.

"Looks like we are off again - but cautiously..." shrugs Beltain and urges Salix forward.

Feng Snorts contemptuously but urges his horse forward with a "Giddiyap" He restlessly grips Nibbler's worn haft between his clenching fists

"You seem a little nervous of late Feng," chides Rizzit "Still not recovered fro your recent death?  Stick with me bud and I will help you recover your nerve"

Low ruins appear to their front and Rizzit dismounts and moves quietly forward using rocks for cover

"I suggest we tether the horses here" notes Beltain quietly "And attempt to move up from the side rather than walk directly forward", so saying he sheathes his Longsword and draws his dagger

Limara dismounts and moves south taking cover behind a boulder, while Beltain strokes Salix mane reassuring his mount before silently dismounting and moving forward silently to shelter behind another of the large boulders.  The two clerics gaze South in the direction of the low rubble marking site of ancient walls. 

Ahead, in the darkness they see some ruins.  Only the foundations remain.. No walls but Rizzit spots something "Something looking dead up here maybe undead" he whispers back to Beltain

"Hum" the cleric ponders "Whatever ruins those are they look better defined than the rest - and a body means that someone, or something, is active in this area.  We must proceed but with caution.  Feng and Elinor seem strangely silent...?" Beltain replies in a low voice. Tethers his horse, Shinegami, to a large boulder, regretfully leaves his Greatsword and Greatclub tied to his saddle and moves up to take cover beside Limara.  "Everyone ready?" he whispers.

"Looks like someone crawled out and died" Rizzit relays back to the others in low tones "Maybe the bandits disturbed something down there"

"I See an Orc" Feng tells him, the barbarian's keen eyes probing the blackness "Lets get ready to rumble!"

Elinor dismounts and creeps forward to join Feng and Limara while Bibabobalobalas creeps forward also, moving to the same rock Beltain is sheltered behind.

Up ahead, in a the area of the ruins behind steps down, is the orc that Feng spotted.  He cannot see if there are anymore from his position, it is just too dark..

*The orc hears Feng's approach and points in Feng's direction.  He then mutters something in Orcish to his hidden companions.*


----------



## tariff

_Netheril Ruins in the Stonelands_


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Guards on the Stairs*

Feng smiles "This is gonna be brutal... I LOVE IT!  Straight up the middle. May the best man win. And I will.  FENG IS HERE! FENG KILLS! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!"

An orc fires his longbow but Feng moves slightly and the arrow whizzes past wide but out of the darkbness a wolf runs out from the darkness of the ruins and straight toward Feng.

Limara peers over the boulder at the orc, she sees the silhouette of a bow being drawn... she casts a spell at him  A weapon made of pure force springs into existence and attacks the orc, massively wounding it with one hit.

Elinor strains to see what is going on up ahead. She can hear strange shouting.  She swings her sword and readies herself for battle.

Feng swings his great axe and fells the wolf.  The battle is going well for the party but out of the shadows loom another tow orcs with a wolf companion. "BAD DOG!" he jokes.

"Great hit Feng.  A wolf's head to add to your collection on trophies! calls Belatin to the huge barbarian calls Belatin.  Then he drops the dagger to cast a Bless spell and moves forward to stand beside Rizzit his Longsword drawn.

Rizzit moves even further to the front of the party and casts a sleep spell at the group of enemies that have just appeared.  One of the orcs and the wolf fall into a magic sleep…

"Good one Rizzit!" Belatin congratulates the sorcerer

Elinor swiftly moves up to where Rizzit stands at the entrance to the ruins

An orc targets the paladin but is aim is bad and the arrow continues into the darkness.

Up the stairwell rush another two orcs.  Heading towards the paladin and sorcerer.  One of them swings his axe at the diminutive sorcerer but Rizzit is able to dorge the blow with ease.

"Oh no – more orcs" Elinor complains but is rebutted by Feng "Why Oh, no? More to kill, or to use as slaves.  Come on! FENG IS HERE! FIGHT FENG!  There are never enough enemies! COME ON! FIGHT FENG!"

"Dont worry Elinor," Rizzit tells the towering paladin "Stick with me and I will look after you"

Limara moves forward, drawing her flame edged sword as she goes... her intended victim being the wolf felled by Feng, her sword bites deep into the dying form and sends to to its maker.

Feng moves to the orc fighting Elinor and Rizzit, his axe flashes and the orc, is dripping blood, heavily wounded.

"Nice going Feng - that'll give him a headache - but you can cure that by removing his head next round" laughs Beltain

"I shall use some magic missiles to remove the wounded ones" Rizzit tells the others.

"Good idea" agrees Feng "It takes no skill to cut down the walking wounded - leave the live ones to me!"

The orc in melee swings again this time at the paladin but misses.

Rizzit steps back then with a curse launches three missiles of magical energy at the closest two orcs felling them..

Beltain moves South to confront the orc archer hiding in the boulders.

Suddenly they hear the sound of a horse behind them... Coming toward them is a figure they recognise...The Wizard Nosnibor..

"MR NOSNIBOR" shouts Rizzit "its so good to see you again, come join the fun"

"I say chaps" replies the wizard "Have any of you seen my Pussy?" with a big grin.

The orc in front of Beltain draws his axes and strikes ineffectually at Beltain.

Limara's spiritual weapon renders the orc Beltain is fighting, unconscious..

Elinor injuries the final orc but it battles on.  Feng joins the fray but his blow misses their last assailant.

"I'm sorry for my Tardiness chaps" continues The Wizard Nisnibor, ignoring the battle "But they needed to check my work permit, what with me being from another plane of existence. Cormyr is such a bureaucratic place. Apparently extra-planar adventurers have to have their forms signed in triplicate. "

The orc turns away from Elinor and takes a step toward Feng.  "You are a traitor to your kind" he spits at Feng before attacking.  This time the blow finds a hole in the barbarians defeneces although he is only lightly wounded. Limara turns to the orc and states in a commanding voice.." No!  It you Orc, that is a traitor to your kind for being so weak and feeble.."

Beltain glances at the orc lying at his feet and kicks it contemptuously "Thanks, Princess" he calls to Limara and flashes her a brilliant smile.

Rizzit takes his crossbow and fires at the orc but misses.

Beltain moves forward and fells the last orc.  *He looks down the stairs into the deeper darkness and wonders what awaits them there.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*Down the staircase and into the ruins*

"Yeah!" calls Beltain and punches the air as he fells the last orc, while Rizzit calls for someone with a dagger to finish off the two sleeping foes "Kill them quickly we need to get down those stairs before they organise, Bob can you stay here and look after the mounts?" he asks

The Orcs are searched and their items piled up by the horses and the unconscious orcs are killed..

Beltain gives Limara a big hug and then turns to the others "I think that we need to get downstairs as soon as we can, the other orcs will be down there and will be alerted when they realise that something has happened to their kin.  Let's go, I say before the Bless spell wears off and before they have time to 'prepare' for us!"

"Ok, armoured muscle first, lets move" commands Rizzit

Rizzit peers down the steps leading into darkness and calls to his familiar "Wizzy have a quick look and see if anyone is waiting for us please", the animal scuttles down some steps until he can see what's below.

Belatin moves up to join Rizzit at the top of the stairs while the others stand around.

"Well done Beltain, good to see someone here has some balls" says the kobold and glances back at Feng loitering in the darkness

"We need to retain the element of surprise and get down these stairs soon..." advises Beltain.

Feng bustles to the head of the group and crouches at the head of the stairs "Everyone ready? Lets go!" and shakes "Nibbler" in anticipation

"Eliinor" calls Beltain softly "You coming to join us?  If you are, try and get Nosnibor's attention, and tell him we are descending very soon"

The Wizard Nosnibor "I say Mister Bibabobalobalos. I was given a message from the Important Lordly fellow chappy. He asked me to tell you that there was a terrible raid upon the lovely and peaceful Dwarfish settlement of Glen. He told me you had relatives there. I'm not sure what he wanted you to do about it. I can only imagine his intention was to upset you. Oh I think it was Drow who did the raid. Or something. I'm sure it was all some terrible misunderstanding." 

Bibabobalobalos looks shocked at Nosnibor's words.  "I do indeed have family there.  I must go them." He turns to the group "I bid you farewell for now my friends.  I'm am off to see Lord Hawklin, to see what he has heard, then I will travel to Glen.  Maybe our paths will cross again...Moradin willing".  With that the dwarf mounts his fell pony and rides off, across the Stonelands.

"So. Have you chaps mercilessly slain all of the orcs then?" TWN continues to prattle on  "Oh that's a nice tree." he concludes peering into the distance.

"If you guys don't move down those damn steps I am gonna have to go myself" says Rizzit impatient to get moving again.

Limara checks the two dead bodies by the foundations of the ruin.  They are clearly dead. She examines them for any form of identification.  She notices that each body has an interesting tattoo in black on the upper left arm.  It depicts black flames with eyes peering out from them, raised over a claw like symbol.  She is sure that she has seen it before and her beautiful brow furrows as she attempts to remember where she has seen it.

It suddenly comes to Limara, she had seen that symbol tattooed on the dead men's arms before, The Cult of the Dragon…

Feng look around and then stalks down the steps, axe ready "Hit 'em hard and don't give 'em time to organise. Even Orcs can co-operate when needful." Rizzit follows Feng down. Elinor takes her place in the party formation." I'm ready. Let's see what's down the stairs."

The Wizard Nosnibor watches the Dwarvern Scout walk off with a frown on his elven features "If I'd have know he was going to leave us I'd have told him after this mission. Fiddlesticks!  I do hope his family are alright though. Do you think they will be Mister Pussy?" says the demented Wizard to his obviously disinterested cat.

"I hope you have some good spells revised this time Mr Nosnibor" Rizzit reminds the wizard. Elinor glances sideways at Nosnibor.  He is an odd looking fellow- she tries not to stare. "I currently have a range of utility spells memorised" continues the wizard "I do not have lots of combative magic Mister Rizzit. That seems to be your forte. I will concentrate on utility magic and will use my trusty short bow in a pinch."

"Well lets hope these utility spells are of some use this time good friend" says the kobold sadly.

"Yes," says Beltain looking interestedly at Nosnibor  "I now have some knowledge of arcane lore, what spells do you know Nosni?  We may be able to trade information?"

"Dwarf gone?" Feng asks "Watch me while I wipe away my tears. At least we won't have to look where we put our feet.  Hehe, yeah shortarse"

"That's a bit unkind Mister Feng" Nosnibor uprates him "Mister Bibabobalobalos was a lovely fellow. Simply smashing. "

"Looks like Elinor shelters behind the brave Rizzit. I expected no more." says Feng with a sideways glance at the paladin "Onward, my heroes."

"I think we could stick to the same formation as before" says Limara trying (hopefully) to instil some order into the group "Fighters front, healers behind them and casters protected at the back of the party... it would be better if we had darkvision at both end of the group too.. optimising our assets to their best advantage will maximise our chances of success.  We don't need more causalities either.."

But the party proceed down the stairs with Rizzit still in the front rank with Feng.

As Rizzit and Feng get to the bottom of the stairs they see movement in the darkness. More orcs are approaching down the bolder strewn corridor.

"This looks like fun Feng" says Rizzit excitedly while Elinor comments "I have no range weapon, so I'll need to move forward and engage in melee"

"Don't worry Elinor" says Rizzit generously "You can move in front of me if you like, we should push forward as quick as we can and prevent them organising at the rear  It's all quite likely there may be leaders further in possible with casters so we want to get at them as fast as possible"

"Why did you put yourself at the front Rizz..." she sighs. It is obvious that Limara was going to say more... but decides that the sigh was expressive enough.  

Ahead in the darkness the kobold grins, "I cant see what's going on from the back with all you tall arses in the way"

"The view's pretty good from where I'm standing" Beltain, glancing a the ladies ranked in front of him, says with a laugh "No complaints from me..."

Feng bellows "THE RAGE! IT COMES! FENG KILLS THESE PUNY ORCS!" and talks forward waving his axe in low swinging movements.

Beltain casts a spell of protection on the paladin before she advances into battle.

and Rizzit casts a shield spell on himself before stepping forward to allow the others more space.

The Wizard Nosnibor calls out to the Orcs in Orcish from is safe position in the back row.  "I say, do you chaps feel the inclination to parlay?"  To the uninitiated it sounds like the Bobble hatted Buffoon is making Pig impressions.

Rizzit sighs "What will you cast Mr Nosnibor" he asks unimpressed by the wizards commend of the orcish language.

"Cast?" asks the wizard in surprise, "We're not even going to try and talk to them?"

 "I thought you didn't have offensive magic?" continues Rizzit "I have simply cast some protection in case they in an unpleasant mood"

The orcs look in no mood to talk - "They do seem a little truculent." concedes Nosnibor "I hope they aren't angry with us for getting their carpet dirty with our muddy feet. I think I have a cantrip that will clean it. Do you think that would appease them?"

"Hmm, could be worth a try if you think it may help" says the sorcerer with deep sarcasm "Do you think there will ever be a day when we enter a dungeon and are offered tea and biscuits.  I really like biscuits" sighs the Kobold

"I don't think there are enough biscuits in the dungeon bashing game." agrees the wizard, his mind now firmly on edibles "I agree with you Rizzit, I like biscuits too. What is you favourite Biscuit? I'm rather partial to a Custard Cream my self."

"I like Ginger Snaps," says Rizzit after a moments thought "A good solid biscuit for dunking, do you dunk?"

"No shield of faith for you Feng" says Limara "Instead I give you the strength of a bull... you have five minutes to kill as many as you can, Starting now!!" she says with a laugh, "...and Rizzit.... are you mad?.... Jammy Dodgers are the way to go.."

"Thanks for the spell Beltain." says Elinor, entering into the spirit of the conversation "And I think I like those lemon puffs. Always seem a little stale."

Only Feng seems focused on the tak on hand "HA HA! Limara... THE SPELL! IT WORKS!" he shouts reveling in the newfound strength "Oh, and we dunked enemies back in the tribe - in the cess-pool - In three times and out twice. Much better'n biscuits."

"You had a cess pool?" says the kobold, not to be outdone "Posh bastards!"

"Now if you're talking dunking I don't think you can beat a nice old traditional rich tea, although I do not think you should underestimate the new boys on the block. Such as the Hobnob, or if you're feeling particularly opulent, the chocolate hobnob."

He loads his trusty short-bow and fires at the nearest orc, winging it "Wowser. That was a tricky shot." he exclaims "Especially catching his earlobe the way i did."

"Nice shot Mr Nosnibor" concedes Rizzit

Feng swings his double axe at the orc in front of him, killing it instantly (59 damage!) "RUN IN FEAR! FENG THE MIGHTY IS HERE!  NONE CAN STAND BEFORE FENG AND LIVE!"

He shakes the gore from his eyes and beckons the next orc forward "WHAT YOU WAITIN' FOR? AN INVITE?"

"Wow" says Beltain "and looks at the barbarian axe man in awe"

Then around the corner several more orcs come into view, some fire their bows at the party, some engage the party in melee.  They inflict no damage on Feng or Rizzit.

Elinor picks her way across the rubble as fast as she can trying to get into a position to weild her sword.

Beltain drops his shield, takes out his crossbow and fires at one of the orcs, then takes a step forward, the bolt goes wild and clangs against the helmet of the paladin making a silver furrow in the metal.

Rizzit moves his hands in an arcane gesture and casts magic missiles at an orc. "Take that you ugly bastard" says Rizzit with satisfaction as they strike hole.

x[Master] INIT: 14  GOING: Limara (affected by: Poison (-1 Dex), Bless Spell (ATM=1) for 01:48)

Limara also moves forward across the rubble to reinforce the frontline "That was a truly inspired strike Feng... what a mess !!" she says as she looks at the remains of the first orc.

"Elinor." she says looking at the paladin "Did you see that the dead bodies outside were member of the 'The Cult of the Dragon' who are a sworn enemy of the Triad? I wonder what business they had around here.  Still whoever killed them saved us the bother" she states coldly..

"I wonder if they were trying to strike a deal with the orcs," ponders the paladin "Or if they came looking for some arcane treasure to steal?"

"Could well be either of them" the beautiful priestess agrees, "I bloody well hope its not because there is one of their dragonlichs is nearby... I cant run that fast !! " she giggles, slightly nervously.

"RUN? FENG IS HERE!" says the big barbarian "NONE CAN STAND BEFORE US! HA HA! NIBBLER FEASTS!"

Limara laughs at Feng's comment.." Feng.  You're as keen as mustard, I give you that.. but not even the strength of a herd of Bulls would save you from a dracolich.."

Fengs snorts by way of reply.

Limara "… But I get the feeling you would love to die trying it anyway... Never let anyone call you a coward " she smiles

"Not twice, at least." Feng replies with a grin

The Wizard Nosnibor moves up behind Elinor and fires at an Orc but misses "Oh well. Better luck next time"

Feng swings to attack another orc but the damage is enough to down it. "Another hefty blow, Feng! The bards will long sing of your deeds." notes Beltain moving up slowly.

Yet another orc moves up to Feng and swings its axe.  This time he wounds the barbarian and it smiles in pleasure. "Ooh. That must have hurt", mutters the Wizard Nosnibor with a wince. "Mister Feng will get more angry now. I do hope he doesn't swear."

The orc attacking Elinor is not so lucky and its blow misses the paladin. 

Elinors blade snakes out and the attacking orc is skewered, wounding it badly. "See Feng- it's not all down to you. Good girls can kill too. All be it with a little less panache" she finishes with a girlish laugh.

There is another clang from the paladin's helmet as Beltain fires crossbow bolt, "Have I got a new centre parting, Beltain?" she asks still smiling.

Beltain mumbles something unintelligible embarrassed at his poor aim.

Rizzit snatches a wand from out of his backpack and shoots a missile at one of the ocs

The magic missile slams into the orc and it collapses dying.

"I say!" says the Wizard Nosnibor "We're a dreadfully efficient killing machine aren't we? I wonder if these so called 'Monster races' tell their kiddies stories about the adventurers under the bed, or the adventurers in the Wardrobe?  What do you chaps think?  Mister Feng sometimes reminds me of the Bogieman. In a nice way of course."

"Praps he's not as stupid as he looks" Feng says looking back at the wizard.

Then he calls to the kobold "Nice shootin' Rizzit! Shame I can't now teach him that cutting his betters is wrong, but I'm happy to give the lesson to some o' these other whoresons instead.  Useless Bastards" Feng taunts the remaining orcs "You drop like ripe apples to blade of my axe!  GRUUMSH WEEPS WITH SHAME - YOU CAN'T EVEN KILL THE WOMEN!  HA!   HA!  FENG WILL WIPE OUT YOUR SHAME IN YER OWN BLOOD!"

"I gotta say, Feng under a kiddies bed would worry me..." Limara giggles and calls gypsy to her side, "C'mon Gypsy, come, come here!" she draws her sword and lunges at the orc in front of Elinor but misses "Dammit.. stay still and die will you .." and blows cigar smoke at the orc in disgust..

"I think the trouble is that they are trembling with fear, Princess" notes Beltain "Makes them very tricky to hit"

"We need to push forward," calls Rizzit "Anyone that drops an orc can move into its space".  "That will be me, then." says Feng grinning "There's never a bard around when you want one. A good paean of praise to my war-skill would help the axe-strokes land easier."

The Wizard Nosnibor fires at one of the remaining orcs but misses "Sorry !"  he calls loudly in Orcish

"Nos... ask them to stay still will you.." says Limara turning to the wizard bowman.

Beltain looks at the back of the elvish wizard in front of him and shakes his head "Obviously Nosni's brush with death has not changed his personality one jot" he remarks to himself a little sadly. "Why would my brush with death change my attitude Beltain." the Wizard inquires "I was a peace loving gentle soul before I died and since I was visiously slain my views on violence have only cemented. It should be avoided at all costs. I just feel that sometimes we seek it out more and avoid it. Orcs have mothers too you know."

"Well" says Beltain "I didn't expect it to change you totally but I was expecting the fact that the monsters killed you dead, might just have convinced you that all the worlds creatures are not nice, loveable toys for you to play with...   Just a thought....             By the way, I do expect the orcs to have mothers and I predict that they will be as ugly, evil and nasty as their sons.  I'm afraid that these orcs are poor excuses for their kind, as Feng says.  And even their mothers could not be proud of them."

" Mmmm" responds TWN "However their mothers must have loved them, or had some orc like feeling akin to love. Though from the example of the Orc's I have known. " Glancing briefly at Feng and giving a fearful shudder.  "It could be a feeling closer to indigestion. That aside most sentient species have a urge to protect and nurture their young and it would be my point that it is a common ground for us all to meet. A common negotiating ground rather than a battle ground as it were. And though I, like yourselves crave adventure, excitement and really wild things, I feel the blood on my hands most sorely. Surely this a an opportunity to learn more about orcs than their internal anatomy and the dissection of said structures?"

"Oh!!"  Says the Wizard Nosnibor, suddenly distracted. "Did I mention Garibaldi's? I love those too."

"Feng looks like you have space there to push bravely forward and let the rest of us in, move up and strike the ones at the rear" calls Rizzit to the big barbarian, ignoring the banter from behind him.

Feng weilds his great axe and hacks down another orc, he takes a step forward and grins at his next opponent.  But it is not intimidated and sinks its axe deep into the barbarian.  But its move has brought within striking distance of the paladin, quickly she strikes and the orc falls to rise no more.

Rizzit runs forwards, limbos under the flailing orcs weapon to get behind it, gnashing his natural weapons at the Orc  "Wizzy follow me up here please I have some scouting for you to do"  as Rizzit runs past the last remaining orc, it lashes out at the kobold and the plucky kobold is hurt badly by the orcs great axe... He looks around, he is in a chamber... there are no other exits...save for a glowing portal!! "Pfttt, a flesh wound, is that all you got" the kobold says bravely "Save one of the orcs, we need to know what's on the other side of the portal"

Beltain looks over to Limara "Maybe your sword can save Rizzit's bacon, Princess.  He seems to have overextended himself somewhat.  But also gained useful information on what lies ahead..."

"I'm in no mood for prisoners, Rizz" the barbarian responds to his fellows request "These gallows-dodgers have raised their weapons against FENG! He is not inclined to mercy!"

Limara swings at the one remaining orc but misses, she tuts, "You might have a point there Rizz... it would be very advantageous to know where it leads.... plus we may want to relay the location to the purple knights before we go through.  If we go through.."

"Your chance to save Rizzit now Nosni, as Limara's blow failed to connect.  Feng is very strong, but I doubt even he can fell the orc with a single strike..." comments Beltain but is refuted by Rizzit "My bud Feng is about to split this big ugly brute in half so don't worry about it"

The wizard Nosnibor looks on as Feng towers over the last remaining orc... Will he show mercy he thinks?

Feng grins as he swings his axe down and the orc falls "Now lay down - BAASSTTARD!" The orc collapses in a pool of blood.  "NOW THAT, LADIES, IS HOW YER BEAT YER FOES. TACTICS? WHO NEEDS 'EM?"

Elinor moves into the body of the room, slapping Feng and Limara on the back as she passes.  "Well done, well done.  Great fighting.  Let's see if we can find any clues as to why there are so many orcs here, and why they had a couple of Dragon cultists on the compost heap outside."  She passes the pile of orc bodies surrounding Feng- Looking for anything interesting in amongst the blood and guts.

"Nice one bro, can we tie one up and heal him, we really need to know where that portal goes before we jump in" says Rizzit with satisfaction "Can someone patch me up a little please?"

 [Elinor] Elinor leans across and lays her hands gently on Rizzit's snout. "Here you go" partly curing the wounded kobold.  Then she picks up a long bow and a quiver of 20 arrows "This might help next time I'm not at the front.  P'raps I can help Beltain rearrange his coiffure" and Elinor looks at the portal with feng, his axe ready.

"Limara, Beltain. Heal me" he calls "I think there is still work for my axe to do - I'd hate to miss any of it."

"Rizzit - send that rat through the portal," calls Feng, pointing to Wizzy "It will save trying to unravel the words of any of these liars." then he shouts back over his shoulder "For shame, Beltain - how could you doubt my skill against these vermin? Rizzit seems to show the wisdom that has deserted you."

*The party peer at the portal, willing it to reveal its secrets...*


----------



## tariff

_The portal at the Netherese Ruins.._


----------



## Feng the Mighty

Orcs. Ya can't trust 'em.


----------



## tariff

*Nexus*

Feng and Elinor look closely at the portal.  It emits a soft glow, but hard wall can be seen behind it.  Strange writings cover the portal arch. "Many thanks for the heals Elinor" states Rizzit "you had such nice soft hands." The kobold looks at the portal "I dont like portals" he mutters. "Im going to go and try and get Beaker down here" he says before wandering off up the stairs. Beltain collects his shield, secures his crossbow to his backpack and loots the orc bodies, taking the remaining bows he carries them to the surface to put with the other orc loot found. He then hurries back downstairs to the others.  He takes out a scroll and cures Feng of some of his wounds.  Beltain then begins to staunch the wounds of one of the dying orcs, incase the party decide to question it.  Limara also tends one of the other unconscious orcs. “We need information about that portal... I say offer it its live in exchange for information about the portal, then get it to test it... then let it go..." She looks at Feng "Feng...before you say anything ... think on this... the only way reputations get spread is if a survivor lives to tell the story . If we let him return to his clan, he will tell them of the slaughter... just before they execute him...also , what do people think ?.... do we return to report this portal before we go through or not.. what are your votes... my vote is to report after we have explored further."

The Wizard Nosnibor looks at the portal, and the strange writings adorned on it. "I say. Isn't that a mystical portal? You know i bet if i read these runes i can work out what it is. Mystical portals are something of a specialty of mine. I'm from another dimension so i've been through a few. Let me give it a perusal." He approaches the portal and gives it a once over. "What do you think Pussy?." The wizard Nosnibor seems to fall into deep conversation with his cat as the two seem to look over the runes on the Mystical Portal. He really is a bit of a fruit cake. He cannot deduce what the arcane symbols say, but, looking at the parchment given to the party by captain Dunman, he is sure the runes are Netherese in origin.

Beltain walks over next to Nosnibor and also studies the writings on the portal. After a while he thinks he can read the words... He believes it reads "Part the veil of the universe for me."  “I think I know what it says” he says out loud.

Rizzit returns from upstairs....without Beaker..Seems the axebeak refused to descend the stairs.

"Let's see if Beltain can get anything out of the orc." Suggests Elinor as she peers once more at the portal.

"Oh no. Not more torturing?" sighs Nosnibor.

Rizzit looks at the wizard "Mr Nosnibor if you go through the portal and find out whats there for us we wont need to eat the Orc alive"

Feng shrugs and kicks the unconscious orc "Look, he expects it. He'll almost be disappointed if I don't twist his arms orf.

"We could try throwing one of the badly injured orcs through the portal" suggests Beltain "It might even marginally up their chance of survival, so it would appeal to friend Nosni too" he adds with a laugh

Feng nods "Great Idea! I was thinking along the same lines myself"  The half orc moves over to one of the unconscious orcs, picks it up, and with all his barbarian might throws the unconscious creature toward the portal.  The orc hits the wall in the center of the portal arch with a sickening thud.  It crashes to the floor, now clearly dead.

The party stand stunned a moment.  The wizard Nosnibor moves to the portal, steps over the dead orc and extends his hand to the portal.  The wall behind the arch is indeed solid.  “Id suggest its not yet open”

"Maybe its another of those timed portals, it wouldnt hurt to sling some caltrops in front of it whilst we decide what to do" suggests Rizzit.

Beltain speaks “The portal is not operation now and to make it function we may need an object or perhaps a pass-phrase such as the one inscribed on the portal surround.  I suspect we are going to debate what to do but in the end we are going through aren't we?  After all it bears on the quest from Lord Hawklin.  -  Let's try and get the damn thing open, maybe we will be able to see what is on the other side when it works?  What do you think?" he looks at Limara and Nosnibor "You have experience of such arcane devices, what is your reading of the situation?"

The Wizard Nosnibor replies "As far as i can gather the portal should have some activation method such as a word or a symbol.. or even a special pair of socks. Try taking the orcs boots off. Are they wearing magical socks?"

Elinor shoots the Wizard Nosnibor a strange  look and then speaks "3 options- we return to the Purple Dragon Knights and tell them of this portal, we say narrate the inscription and hope it opens the portal, or we wait here for the night in anticipation of some visitors.  I think we should try and open it now.  The longer we wait the greater chance for whoever's on the other side to organize an attack"

Elinor strides up to the portal and touches the arch. "Does anyone have an idea of Netherese pronunciation?.” She looks around “Maybe there's a secret panel or switch in this room".  Elinor examines the wall near to the portal but finds nothing.

"Heal one of these orcs and lets ask him what they do to open it" says Rizzit.

Beltain touches the archway, his fingers tracing the arcane writings.  He speaks the words "Part the veil of the universe for me" more in hope than expectation...

The archway seems to change color slightly as if the stone were a lighter shade of grey than before.  The air around it has a peculiar odor, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit.  The space within the archway becomes illuminated with a foggy light...

Feng nods at the cleric "Looks like Beltain is on form - 'praps it's gonna work now."  The barbarian turns to the paladin “Elinor - there is nothing that would tempt me to call in the Purple-headers - we can manage anything here, or we should die tryin'. 'Sides, I'm not gonna split my reward with anyone."

"Well here we go then" says the Kobold as he steps through the portal, loaded crossbow at the ready

Feng sighs as he watches Rizzit step through the portal and disappear "Thank  we don't have a plan"

Feng hefts his Greataxe in both hands and follows the Kobold through.

Holding her sword at the ready, Elinor steps through the portal .

"Typical" spits Limara.

Beltain turns to Limara "Bloody hell" he exclaims "Typical indeed, and the paladin seems infected by it too!  I suppose we have to follow now" he shrugs.  "Shall we go through together now, before they get into even more trouble?… By the way, should we drag an orc along, after all we were going to question them..." he adds rather lamely.

"Well chaps..through we go!" Exclaims The wizard Nosnibor.  He picks up his cat, "More excitement pussy...how much can we have in one day!"  The wizard pauses a moment "I think ill leave Robinson outside..my horses dont have the best of luck with magical vertices"  with that The Wizard Nosnibor steps through the portal clutching his pussy.

Rizzit, Feng, Elinor and the wizard Nosnibor appear in a strange place…


THE NEXUS
This stone mortared room is approx 70 x 70 feet. It is surrounded by a stone wall whose top is crumbling with age.  It is about 11-16 feet high. There is no ceiling and the evening sky can be seen overhead. A fair amount of debris litters the room, rocks, branches, dust.  Several bones of differing types can also be seen scattered about. 16 portals line the walls.  Some are glowing.

"This is so exciting" says the excitable Kobold hopping about happily

Beltain and Limara can hear Rizzit speaking from beyond the portal..

"Ahh...interesting" observes the Wizard Nosnibor.  He sticks his head back through the portal. "Hey chaps" he says to Limara and Beltain who are still standing the otherside.  "What you two scared of?...come through!. The portals seem to link in everyway...ofcourse, for how long..we dont know”

Beltain kisses Limara hard on the lips and then with a fluid movement sweeps her off her feet and carries her over the threshhold and through the portal.  "Just getting a bit of practice for the Real Thing!" he tells her in a whisper. "Bloody hell" he exclaims in amazement as he appears in the Nexus room. Beltain continues to hold Limara in his arms, clearly enjoying the experience and reluctant to put her down.  "We need to check the other portals to make sure nothing is about to come through" he tells the others, and blushes...

Elinor turns to the party and murmurs "Take care, if we can hear what's going on behind a live portal, so can anyone else...."  She moves cautiously to examine one of the other portals, looking for more writing, and listening for any sign of incoming enemies. And Beltain, you might find it easier to defend yourself if you put Limara down"

"Yes, that's true" Beltain acknowledges the correctness of Elinor's statement but makes no effort to release Limara, then realizing his position returns Limara to her feet.


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Nexus*

The party look at their surroundings.  Beltain checks some of the bones scattered here, he prizes a horn out of one of the skulls.  The party look at the 16 portals.  Some glow with a dim light, the same as the portal they arrived from.  The party also notice numbers painted on the arches, a recent addition by the looks of it.  The portal the party appeared through is labelled "1", the numbers ascend in a clockwise direction.  Apart from the numbers there are no other markings on the portals.  The portals all appear shut, save for the portal the party came through.

Feng Smears a bloody handprint over the portal from the stonelands "They all look alike to me, and I'd like the option of going back the way we came if needed." he snorts.

Limara finally manages to coax her dog Gypsy, through the portal from the Stonelands..

Beltain looks around "Does anyone have an idea how these gates close?"  he asks "If it is on a timed basis, then we may only have a limited time before we need to head back.  If it is using a pass-phrase, it would be very useful to know what it is so that we can close the other gates" he sweeps his hand round, indicating the other gates "If they lead to anywhere too dire..."

"Oooh. Isn't this exciting!" exclaims The Wizard Nosnibor, "All of this magic must be here for a great purpose. It's just so exhilarating. I think I might Pee my self.  I suggest we be methodical about this and try the portals in order."

"I must agree," says Rizzit looking at the gates with curiosity "So what's the plan?  Do we wait for one to open then go through it?"

Getting no response, Rizzit gets comfortable in a corner and meditates ready to rest for his spells "Ommm.  Doesn't look like we can do much until a gate opens, unless someone has an idea on how to get one to open. I will meditate for my spells while you play with them, shout if you need me"

"I could touch the portal #2 surround and say the words, I said before" suggests Beltain "But are we ready for an encounter now, assuming it succeeds?"

While he waits for the others to think about his suggestion Belatin sits down to rest and regain spells, while waiting for a response from the others.

Elinor says "In the absence of any other inscriptions, then I think we should do as Beltain suggests- let's try the same phrase and see if it works.  Actually, Feng can you give me a leg up? I'd like to have look what's outside these four walls." Looking at the stars, do they look like familiar constellations?

"Thats in' scary." exclaims Feng "I was thinkin' o' taking a look over the wall meself. I'll boost yer up so yas can take a look over, Elinor.  Remember which ones were glowing when we came in. Praps they become unlocked in an order? Do we have a way of timekeeping? Praps some clerical chants to measure the time the glow will remain?  Anyhow - I reckon we should do the following: Heal Feng. Then try a portal. I don't see the point in returning when there is so much to still explore."

"C'mon Beltain. Say the right words.  If only knees opened as easily as these magic doors, eh?"

"Well I agree with Beltain too." the Wizard Nosnibor pipes up "It is my considered  opinion that we should go through as many of these portals as we can. Think of the learning, and the expanding of our knowledge."

Limara points at the unconscious orc ... "This thing may have an answer or two, if we can persuade him to co-operate.... he may well know what's behind at least one of these doors.  Remember people... its getting late... it might be wiser to heal everybody up and recharge spells before we go portal hopping... "

Feng moves to one of the walls and bends slightly, his hands linked.  Elinor places a boot in the half orc's large hands and hauls herself up the wall, the barbarian lifting her higher until Elinor grasps the top of the wall and hauls herself up.  From her vantage point she gazes out...  The Nexus is on a flat valley of stone, huge boulders scatter the landscape.  Seemingly impassable mountains surround the entire valley.  Up above, dark storm clouds gather, a little way to the north. Lightning lights the sky.

The Wizard Nosnibor concentrates and casts an incantation. It looks a bit like a stickman having a seizure, but it seems to do the trick and he detects magic in the area.  The wizard Nosnibor concentrates on is detect magic spell.  Firstly he ascertains there is indeed magic here!!.  T hen he realises that Beltain and Limara are within his spell effect, but yes, the portals also detect as magical!  Secondly, The wizard Nosnibor determines that one of the types of magic resident on the portals is of the conjuration type, the other is to powerful to decipher. He tells the others "Well that is interesting. These portals have been created with the use of two magics, a lesser conjuration magic which probably deals with the portal/teleportation element itself and another more powerful magic, which although I cannot detect would probably be Abjuration or some such. The power of the spells used to create these portals was very great indeed, though that is to be expected as the are fairly obviously powerful magical artefacts.  However this does rule out them being created by orcs or their immediate allies, I feel that this room and the portals have been here for some time"

Beltain looks at the others, "Before I attempt to activate gate#2" he says, "I think that we should be up to strength on hit points and magic.  The arcane forces used to create this place are great and the foes that await us may also be powerful.  We have travelled far and battled along the way before getting to this point.  Certain of our number still carry the venom of the scorpions in their veins.  Let us rest until the stars are higher in the sky and then press onwards?"

"Ommm" comes from the corner as Rizzit attempt to meditate.

"If we are selecting and learning spells" says Beltain hesitantly "Perhaps, Rizzit, you might give Nosnibor some pointers, not that he needs it of course being an experienced wizard, to make his choice more, errr, practical"

"Mr Nosnibor unfortunately seems to lack the raw destructive spells I favour but hopefully he will have some good spells to aid others" replies the kobold.

Belatin sits down with his back to the wall to rest, and to relearn spells in preparation for the fighting he is sure will follow the opening of the other portals...

"I will be wanting to pray for my spells at 9.00pm," says Limara "Which takes about an hour.  So we can leave anytime after that, but we will need to sleep soon so I suggest rest for 8 hours then set off in the early hours of the morning."

She then rises and casts curing spells on Rizzit and Feng who are still injured.

Limara fusses her dog and gives it a big hug..."Who's a good girl then...you are.... yes you are"

Then she addresses the other party members "If we are to rest then back there," she points to the portal they just used "The room through portal has only two points to defend. In here we have sixteen to consider" and she continues looking up at the sky and the increasing rain "And we're getting wet here too... we need cover.  This weather is going to get worse... Trust me, we need to shelter through the portal if we are going to get any sleep. We are very exposed out here".. she looks thoughtful

"That seems reasonable" says Beltain "Maybe we can find a way of closing the portal too...  Perhaps a variation on the words used to open it?" he looks quizzically at Nosnibor "What do you think?"

Limara sits down on her haunches and looks deep in thought, she leans against her dog and looks slightly concerned.   "Guys... I've been wracking my brains ... and I think I know where we are..." she stands up "I think we are in Thunder Peaks... It would explain things if we are... It's got to be Thunder Peaks, Cormyr hating orcs live here, that would explain the sub species of orc we just killed. They must be numbering the portals and going though to raid and steal... Lord Hawklin must know of this fast" Limara stops briefly..

Belatin nods his head listening to Limara's proposition "Did the Nether race have strongholds there he asks, as this structure cannot be of orcish origin?  And perhaps the cultists are from one of the other gates...?"

"Good point Bel, The Cult of the Dragon… It would also explain how the the dragon cult members got there as well... There is a Dracolich in Thunder Peaks, if I remember correctly its lair is in some old abandoned dwarven city... the cultists must be using the gates too... bugger.  OK, I also think I know why we were offered such a generous wage for this job... "

"Fine, Fine.  Orcs...Raiders...powerful magics.  Blah Blah Blah. None are a match for my axe backed up by the healing and magic of my companions. I ask only two things - where are they, and where is the treasure?   If Limara thinks it good to rest out of the rain in the stonelands, I will stand guard against intruders if we retreat through the portal until we are rested.  Remember..It is FENG! you travel with. we will prevail!"

"Feng Feng- catch me!"  Elinor slides down the wall and drops to the ground.  "I agree. If the party needs to rest then we should go back thru the portal, and trust that the magic phrase will work again when we need it.  Let's try and remove any signs of our presence before we go back".  She moves around trying to scuff out any marks on the ground left by Gypsy's paws or Limara's haunches.

A screech is heard, up above the party see a strange creature flying down at them.  This beast's body resembles that of a muscular lion.  Its two heads and front legs are those of a great eagle, and it has a pair of large, golden wings.

Elinor calls out to the party "Try and get back through the portal- Feng and I will defend you. And watch out for Wizzy and Gypsy- they're easy pickings"

Beltain reacts first and rising he casts a spell at the Griffin then takes a 5' step next to Limara.

A Spiritual Weapon springs into existence and strikes the attacking foe but does little damage.  "Blast, first blood, but negligible damage" grumbles Beltain

"Mmmm." mumbles the Wizard oblivious of the fast approaching griffon "So what you're saying is that the Orcs are from around here and they have found the portal nexus, which is ancient and built by some long forgotten civilisation. And they are using it for their own nefarious purposes. Indeed that is something that should be reported to Lord Hawklin.  Has the wind picked up or is it getting chilly?"

"Whats the plan Feng?" calls Rizzit "Run away through the portal or charge the... whatever it is"

Beltain calls to Rizzit "Only spells and missiles can touch it at the moment, it's just too high for hand-held weapons at the moment.  The question is whether we should fire missiles at it now or wait, readied to hit at it with melee weapons when it lands.  I don't think that running away is an option that we should consider this early…"

Feng readies a huge swing with his great-axe on his face there is a grim smile!  "At last! Another Beast worthy of my skill! Limara - Bull's strength, Quickly!" and he grins in anticipation.  "The rage! It comes! GNNAAGGGHH! FENG KILLS!"

"Look out Nosni" calls Beltain "There is a bloody great winged monster bearing down on you!  Get behind one of the fighters AND QUICKLY" he shouts his voice tinged with desperation and seeing no reaction from the elf  "NOSNI TAKE COVER!!!"

"Zap it, Rizz!" laughs Feng

"Everybody back through the portal!" Elinor runs to stand in front of Nos, ready to engage with the incoming griffon.

"Run away from it? Elinor that is not our way" says Rizzit eager for battle.  "I doubt Feng will flee and I would never leave him"

"Proof, if it were needed, that a sword does not make a fighter." quips Feng "What you need is a HUGE weapon and a bit o' backbone. Still, she's just a lass, so you should cut her some slack, Rizz. That way I won't have to.  Rally on me! We can take it!"

"Never fear Feng," says Rizzit "The two of us could deal with this wee beastie if the others need safety"

" Nos... please take the animals back through the portal to safety then return if you can help.... Rizz get near the portal before you cast, it could easily carry you off... Bel honey, can you watch Elinor's back.. I'll watch Feng's back whilst the fighters do there stuff... OK lets get this right or we could loose someone". and moves up behind Feng in readiness, then casts a spell a Spiritual Weapon, similar to Beltain appears and attacks the Griffon, but this time the hit does serious damage.

"Great hit, Princess!" yells Beltain But the griffon still dives to attack Elinor and although her armour deflects most of the attack, still the griffon still hurt her quite badly.

Belatin quickly moves up to Elinor and cures a goodly portion of the damage but his Spiritual Weapon misses the beast this time.

Elinor mutters "Yes, yes Feng.  You and Rizzit keep talking the , I'll keep talking the hits... Still, I'm just a lass, so cut me some slack.....".  She turns and winks at Feng

"Feng's veins begin to pulse and his muscles bulge, as the Barbarian goes into a RAGE!" and his axe slams into the monster dealing major damage.  "Elinor, just hit it, 'k? It will do more fer yer self esteem than the group hug yer seem to be wantin' to start up !" and then to the kobold "What do yer reckon, Rizz - painters in?"

Elinor swings her longsword, which connects with great force, massively wounding the beast "Oops, seem to have clipped it's wings with my nail file" she jokes.

"Wow!  An impressive hit, Elinor" says Beltain in admiration "I think you will have to be more complementary about 'girls' fighting skills now Feng!"

"A wonderful show of fighting prowess Elinor," admits Rizzit "As for talking , I think that was Feng I have never doubted your ability with the sword surpasses even you magnificent beauty" says the Kobold walking towards the griffon

He mutters an incantation "What a pile of crap" moans Rizzit as his ray shoots over the Griffons heads

Belatin looks expectantly at The Wizard Nosnibor standing at his side, his expression is hopeful but tense.  "If you are going to do anything too spectacular or showy, wizard, please give us warning so that we can get out of the way..."

"Look, I admit it, the lass is lucky with a sword" the big barbarian agrees surprised at the power behind Elinor's blow "Or is it just channelled rage that she did'nt have time to fix her hair before the thing dove down onto her? Whatever works say I - I just don't expect it to happen again.  And Rizz? I think trippin' over yer tongue spoiled yer aim."

"Like some others things I got a long tongue" says Rizzit with a lear.

"Well it's certainly busy enough - hinged in the middle, I'll bet?" laughs Feng "Anyhow, I thought the part of calf-eyed panting fool was already taken?"

"Nice hit Elinor" calls Limara "You nearly killed it in one blow.."  She puts her hand on her sword hilt and prepares to dash into the fray

"Oh my sweet giddy Aunt!"  Says The Wizard Nosnibor in a state of awe and not a little incredulity. "It's a griffon! It's so pretty.   Don't kill it. It's lovely. Can we attack it with subdual attacks and make it our friend? Please don't kill such a lovely creature."  The Wizard Nosnibor waves his arms bombastically and shouts "SHOO!" loudly to try and scare off the griffon.

"It is an abomination Nosni," Beltain tells the wizard "A combination of the parts of normal animals joined together by some mad wizard.  Can't you feel its pain and anger?  No noble creature should be subject to such indignity" he pauses and then continues almost shouting "And you can call a creature two heads pretty?   It is the final blasphemy against nature!"

Beltain feels his anger subside, shrugs his shoulders and looks over to where his fellow cleric is standing 'Can she fell it before it wounds anyone else in the party' he wonders

"Well I think it looks lovely" says Nosnibor, not at all abached "You think it was made through Wizardry? I wonder how."

"Nosnibor, it has attacked the party and as such is an enemy." Limara tells him "Why do you persist in defending our enemies?  Do you not want to help defend your friends ? " she sighs

She moves forward attacking it with both her sword and spiritual weapon but both attacks fail. "I'll tell you what Nos... You stop it attacking us and get it to back away and we will stop attacking it... After all, that thing started it not us. But if it doesn't leave sharpish then someone here will finish it.  Anyway, maybe you can look at the bits and work out how it was made " she suggests

The badly wounded creature attacks Limara, wounding her slightly, then attempts to fly away. Elinor, Feng, and Limara strike as it flies off..

Both Feng and Elinor almost fumble their weapons at the speed with which the griffon flees upwards, Limara swipes at thin air.  The griffon flys up 80ft.

Belatins spiritual weapon also misses and he grabs his crossbow & loads it but cannot bring it to bear quickly enough to fire - yet...

Feng glares at Nosni, "I'm wound up to hit sommat - don't make yerself a target, yer prat!"

Beltain chuckles "Looks as if the griffon's off to find easier prey!  Mind you" he turns to the sorcerer and wizard "I could say 'There goes your next level' unless you can react very fast and of course it would have made a very nice two-headed trophy for the wall off Feng's home".  He nudges the paladin in front of him "Perhaps you may be able to bring it down with the bow you recently acquired from the orcs outside?"

Elinor drops her sword and shield on the floor, draws her bow, knocks an arrow and fires up towards the griffon, but she too misses. "Damn- bet it dives on us now"

Belatin rounds on Nosnibor, perhaps angered but the party's dismal attempts to hit the departing monster "Nosni, there are creatures trying to kill us and each member of the party must play his or her part in defending the others from danger.  We do this is by fighting back until the attacker dies or is driven off.  Some of these assailants are evil and mean us harm, others just follow their natural instincts and want us for food, but from each we must protect ourselves or die." 

"You must accept that all these creatures mean us harm and that you must play your party in the preservation of our companion's lives." he continues his diatribe "In this we expect you to select spells that either kill or disable our enemies or perhaps protect your fellows from harm.  There is a saying from an ancient tongue 'Igitur qui desiderat pacem, praeparet bellum.', 'if you want peace, prepare for war', bear this in mind when you prepare yourself for tomorrows endeavours.  I understand that you want to feel that all is fine and cheerful with the world, but although there is much that is beautiful and good there is also that which is evil.  I think that, for some reason of your own, you seek to deny this, although in your heart of hearts you know it to be true.  Who knows some dark trauma from your past may persuade you to warp your thoughts in far too positive a way, while all the time your heart says that bad is being done?"

Rizzit mutters some arcane words "Take that" says Rizzit launching magic missiles at the flying griffon, will they be enough to kill it before it attacks again, he wonders.  

The missiles impact on the flying griffon... but still it lives. "If you have a magic missile – use it now, Mr Nosnibor" Rizzit tells his fellow mage.

"Beltain," says The Wizard Nosnibor "I think your belief that there is some hidden trauma in my past that has piled such misery upon my life that it rules my behaviour unto this day and makes me look at the good in everything is an erroneous argument. To my knowledge deep childhood trauma and violence only breeds erratic and anitsocial behaviour in the child, not a rosy outlook. Which is something I try hard to maintain. My outlook is based on cognition and an unconditional positive regard to the universe and all of it's beauty."

"However I do take on board your argument about defending my companions and comrades from a threat. I hold you all in very high regard and would give my own life to save any of yours. Thus this creature, as beautiful as it is, must die. Sadly."

So saying he mutters some arcane words and two boring old Magic missiles with absolutely no distinguishing features what so ever fly from the Wizard Nosnibors hands. He wishes they were more interesting. Perhaps a bit more pink and fluffy. Perhaps a little bouncy. Maybe even with some sort of head circling tweeting bird effect. But alas not. Just normal boring magic missiles, causing the griffon to plummet to the ground "That should do it." he concludes.

"Well done Mr Nosnibor," says Rizzit with satisfaction "Your first kill I believe.  It's traditional to paint you with the beasts blood and eat its heart I believe"

The Wizard cringes at the thought of such a thing and a strangled "Ewwwww." escapes his lips and he looks slightly sickened.

Elinor picks up her sword and shield, and pats Nosnibor on the shoulder. "Look at this way.  It was probably in a lot of pain from its injuries.  You did it a favour. And saved our lives as well"

Sniffing into his hanky The Wizard Nosnibor perks up a little "Thank you Lady Elinor. Your works are a comfort to me."

"My good works? Water works?" asks Elinor puzzled

"Opps. This violence has muddled my speech. I meant you 'Words', your WORDS are a comfort to me." explains The Wizard.

"Right everybody," continues Elinor in a business like fashion "Shall we get out of this rain and go back through the portal for the evening?"

"Rizzit speaks truely." Feng tells Nosnibor earnestly "Eating the beast's hear may confer some of it's bravery onto you, mage. Often the blood of the beast makes you more attractive to any receptive females -however in that I think you will be disappointed.  Not that I'd eat an animal's heart which was practically slain by a woman. I'm sure it would lose whatever value the heart would otherwise impart."

Beltain, slaps Rizzit and Nosni on their backs, "Well done, well done" he chortles "That is another monster that will not take human life again.  Now shall we get out of the rain and rest to regain spells through the portal in the peace of the Orc Room?"

Feng shoulders his axe "Lets move back outa the rain. Not that a little rain bothers the mighty FENG!  I think we're actually getting better at this. No one died. Heh?" and he steps back through the portal..

Rizzit follows Feng back through the portal with wizzy and gets comfortable amongst the rocks to sleep feeling his powers may have increased when he wakes

Limara turns and addresses Nosnibor, "Thank you Nos... your action is appreciated. I admire your positive regard towards life, but am glad you value our lives so highly." she smiles "OK, I'm getting out of this rain... "  she goes over to fuss her dog and praise it for behaving well, then she and Gypsy go back through the portal "Let's have supper and rest, I need to pray soon... just before I pray I will use my remaining spells to cure Elinor and myself"

"I'm sorry Nosni," explains Beltain eager not to insult the Wizard who cast the decisive Magic Missile "I didn't mean to offend in suggesting that your attitude to life was based on childhood experiences but you shouldn't rule it out.  My Uncle Fred always said that the child maketh the man and that strange behaviour in adults could be traced to incidents in their youth.  He would have said that your, pardon my saying, overly positive view of the world was either a reaction to a traumatic incident or an abnormal reaction to a normal incident, if I remember it correctly.  Mind you he couldn't talk, always insisted that we put an extra 'u' in the middle of his name, daft bugger.  His wife, on the other hand used to say that all creatures had precognition and that abnormal behaviour was a reaction to a traumatic incident that was yet to happen.  Still they got on well together, surprising really as she was a lot older than him and the spitting image of his mother."

"Will you shut up and let me sleep," calls Rizzit "I can still here your bollocks from this side of the portal.  Oh and someone take a load of feathers for and maybe the heads from the griffon…"

*The party head back through the portal to rest in the dry.  Outside the rain batters the nexus.  Battered and almost out of spells the party relax in the orc cave and get ready for further exploration*…


----------



## Greyhawk

*Trouble Outside*

The party head back through the portal to rest in the dry. Outside the rain batters the nexus.

"Do we want to question the unconscious orc?" asks Beltain

"I am against any acts of threatening or violence against prisoners." says The Wizard Nosnibor sternly "If we treat him fairly and ask questions in a manner which does not place him under duress I will agree to it. However I understand that my wishes in this matter will probably not be agreed with and the group will go their own way in this. However I feel it is right that I should express my opinion in this."

Beltain looks uncomfortable and replies "I appreciate your feeling Nosni, but what do we do?  We cannot let him go, even if he does tell us something useful.  We just couldn't take a chance on him rushing off and betraying us to his buddies."  Beltain pauses and thinks, "Perhaps if he would serve Feng as a valet/batman or weapon-carrier we could both keep an eye on him and he would be useful.  But I'm not so tender-hearted as to give him a share of party treasure!" he adds with a grin.

"Feng will offer a good quick and clean death" says the barbarian "And allow the orc to join father Gruumsh with all his arms if he answers us fully. If not, his passing will be hard and long."  He pauses "And when I say arms, I mean the ones attached to his shoulders. Anyone feeling queasy should move outa earshot 'cos orcs arn't known for their penetrating intellects."

Beltain glances at Nosni, watching to see his reaction to Feng's speech, before returning to his prayers and spell learning...

Feng moves over to the unconscious orc, and searches and disarms him. "Beltain" he says "I'd never accept as a servant someone who was so easy to beat. To serve FENG! It is the true badge of a bad-arse, and a prize not easily won.  If anyone is feeling sorry for ugly, laying on the floor here" says Feng with slight emphasis "Just remember what these crazy bastards to captured women and children.  Now, what do you all want to ask him? I have only one question, and it can wait 'til last."

Limara joins the conversation replying first to The Wizard  "You have every right to express your opinion Nos, but these are Cormyr and Daleland hating orcs who give no mercy to there enemy, they deserve justice." she turns now directing her remarks to both Nosnibor and Feng "But we need information from him like which portals does he use,  how does he trigger them and which one would he like to return through... not that he will be... and if he doesn't use the other portals , where is his base in thunder peaks then.  Also, what is his leader's name, who are their allies... what was his mission near Tilverton,.... if we get this information then I would be willing to offer him either a chance to escape or a duel to the death against Feng.".  She looks around at the rest of the party "Feng... do you think a chance to escape or a duel against you an offer this orc might consider?" she asks.

"Sit, Gypsy!" snaps Elinor as Limara's dog starts sniffing at her and Limara comes over and calms her dog down, then uses a spell to cure Elinor's wounds.

"Thanks Limara." smiles Elinor "I feel much better.  Hope you stop feeling sick soon."

"Thank you" sighs Limara "I hope so too... "

"My view" continues Elinor "Is that we cannot let the orc escape. Feng?  Do you think we'll get any sort of credible information out of him?"

Limara gives a bleak smile "I did say chance of escape... I'm sure he wouldn't get far... "

"I too want to know where the orc's are coming from" muses Elinor "Why they are here, and any info he can give us about the portals. But I don't think I'd trust a thing that he says...."

"Fair point," agrees Limara "But we should take the opportunity to ask, we may strike lucky..."

"I will ask him your questions" says Feng with uncharacteristic gravity "and then I will ask him mine.  If the party wish to give him a sporting option, he can duel me to the death, but frankly the effect will be the same. He cannot stand against the mighty FENG! and live.  Heal him, then and lets us see what we can find out from this son of liars and scum-suckers."

Beltain uses some minor spells to revive the fallen orc.  Its eyes flicker open.  It looks around at the party, then at its slaughtered kin...The foul creature spits and snarls.

Feng grins slightly as he approaches the orc, dagger in hand.

Limara settles down to rest beside Beltain, at 9pm she will pray, get her spells, then sleep a while.  "Feng" she says in a disarming manner, "...I was aware how sporting his chance would be against you.... that's why I have settled down to rest" she grins. "Your challenge is to see how much you can make him talk... I can't see you breaking into a sweat duelling him.  Well Uber-Barb' here is gonna going to do first watch, yes?" she points at Feng.... "I will also be awake until 10pm...Rizz is sparko, is there anyone on guard for the second shift? ... Elinor?"  Limara: gets a cigar out: lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows a big fat smoke ring Limara then gets out a wineskin from her backpack. Pours out a beaker for herself and Beltain... " cheers my sweet" she says with a smile. "Anyone who wants some wine, help yourself!" she offers the wineskin to her comrades. 

Beltain raises a sleepy eye, "Thanks, Princess" he says accepting the wine, "And now some rest, I think we will have a busy day tomorrow"

"Two of us have gained new insight in their vocation, we have beaten a two-headed griffon and slain mortal enemies of our employer. Not to mention the discovery of a portal to Thunder peaks and fifteen other portals... cheers" says the beautiful cleric.

"I'll take second watch" Elinor moves over to one corner, and starts to take her platemail off. "Wake me up when you need me."

The orc looks at Feng "You will get nothing out of me.  I would rather die than talk"

"Well, Brother" grins Feng "It is almost time for you to take the dark road, and become my servant in Gruumsh's camp. Who said you had a choice - you can either talk and die easily, or try to keep as silent as your tormented passing will allow.  How do you return home? Which magic door allows this?  What is your leader's name, the allies he has, and his purpose in this area. Come, do not be shy. FENG demands a quick answer, before he asks his own question."  Feng sits on the orc's chest and tries his favourite trick of pricking an eyeball with a dagger to get it's attention.

He continues "Well I've asked what the others wanted to know.  Feng's question is: How ya gonna report to Father Gruumsh's army knowing you've been castrated by a mongrel half human while belonging to a band that was routed by a couple o' girls, a kobold and a tosser" he adds overcome by his own eloquence and unconcerned at diplomacy.  "I just wish this dagger was sharper" the big barbarian ponders "'cos the target is so small."

The Wizard Nosnibor briefly watches the Half-Orc begin his torturing and then stands up and moves out of sight. A look of disgust and fear on his face.

Beltain sighs and tries to concentrate on regaining spells again, pity the orcs are so stupid, he thinks, that one could have survived if it had realised the error of its ways, still, it had chosen death and you had to respect its wishes.  "You should get some rest, Princess" he tells the lovely cleric at his side "Tomorrow will be a very busy day and we will need all our strength to prevail"

The orc is not intimidated by Feng..it seems the creature is resigned to its fate.  The orc screams in pain as Feng prods it in the eye with a dagger...in falls to its knees in pain, and then once again falls unconscious...bleeding..

"I'll stand watch," Feng tells the others after he has killed the uncommunicative orc "Until the ladies are rested. Then I want my head down."

The party set guards and then settle down to rest.  When the party awake both Rizzit and Limara finally feel better, the poison gone from their bloodstreams...

"A peaceful night, once Feng had finished with the orc" remarks Elinor, stretching.

"True, noble Elinor" Beltain agrees "Feng did not talk with the orc for long and the end was mercifully swift.  ... not at all like Feng to be merciful ..."

"Couldn't be arsed." agrees Feng "Milksop wouldn'ta lasted much longer in any case.  At least my fame will be growing among the legions of Gruumsh. I hope he will favour one who tries so greatly to grow his armies in the netherworld.."

He pauses brows clenched as he concentrates "I just wish FENG! could see his path more clearly. Sometimes I doubt that I do the right thing - but apart from the shining blade, what else pints the way?" and he sinks back into a sullen reverie.

"Feng. Forgive me if I speak out of place. But perhaps your doubt at your actions and your lack of fulfilment from your violent exertions if because such simple and gratuitous things have no meaning outside of a context of goodness?  Perhaps to kill for just the cause of the joy of killing is what saps your ability to feel joy in your actions?  Perhaps you doubt that you do the right thing because you are NOT doing the right thing?  Couldn't there be another way?  No one doubts the need to fight evil.  But wasn't a famous man who said 'Be careful when you fight monsters lest you become a monster yourself' and ' beware if you look at an Ibis, for the Ibis will look into you'.  I'm sure someone said something like that.  Anyway. Perhaps that is why you feel emptiness. Forgive me so saying. And ... Er... Please don't eat me for it."

"What a load of crap Nosni." interrupts Beltain "We are fighting for a good cause, the fair Limara and Elinor have assured us that the task ahead, set by Lord Hawklin, puts us firmly on the side of right!  In addition we can look to the spoils of war for reward plus the expectation of a bounty from a grateful Lord Hawklin.  This will make us yet more powerful and more able to help a just cause.  By killing such riff-raf as these orcs, we are due the thanks of peaceful people, less families will have to follow the funeral bier which has wrenched loved ones from its midst,  wives will not become grieving widows, innocent children will not become orphans and cats will still find a saucer of milk left out for them at night," Beltain pauses briefly for breath "No, I think that Feng's emptiness comes from a lack of worthy opponents rather than an emptiness from senseless killing.  The Nexus we have found is an opportunity for good or ill and I feel that this new day will bring challenges aplenty.  I hope that we will see your new acid missile demonstrated to good result and that the stock of wickedness in the world will be diminished"

"Never all that hot air," compains Rizzit, awake again "Look at my scales where I have started shedding again, they are almost like plates of metal now, so shiny.  I am ready for action, lets go play with the portals" and so saying he gets up and moves out from the orc cave to make sure Beaker has food and water then makes another attempt to bring him down.

However he still has no luck in moving the axebeak into the caverns "Beaker you are one stubborn mount" he says stroking the birds head "Back soon I hope"

Beltain helps Limara to her feet then turns to the others.  "We've had a rest and we all now should be fit for the trails ahead.  Let's get on with the job Lord Hawklin asked us to do!"

"I'm going to check on Rizzit- I'm a bit worried that Beaker might try to eat his new shiny scales" says Elinor, following the kobold.  Elinor quickly reappears- she talks quietly but urgently "We have company.  There are 3 ogres and a Zhentarim man over by the horses. Come on"

"Zhents! Bastards! HA HA!" says Feng with the tone of a child hoping for christmas... Any Mages up there, Rizz?" he adds wistfully.

Beltain hurries to where Elinor is waiting at the bottom of the stairs.  "Let's get up and at them - Should we let Rizzit take point and fry them before they are aware that they are in trouble?"

"C'mon Belt" laughs Feng "If we don't hurry, the li'l bastard 'l keep e'm all to hisself." and catches up Nibbler "Well, little friend. Time to feast on something better than orc!"

"Beltain old friend, I find your sudden and insulting reaction to my queries a little discomforting, perhaps you yourself are becoming to used to the slaughter. Perhaps you are 'Normalising' yourself to it. However you did miss my point. It is not the killing of evil creature that I find most abhorrent. It is the needless torture of evil creatures. I find that this very act brings us all inextricably towards a chasm of evil ourselves. I feel that this is the 'Monster' that we risk becoming. Or the 'Ibis' that will look into us. " he pauses "And Ibis scare me. It's their hooked beak."

"..Nos, I fight wars and skirmishes like these so people with peaceful thoughts such as yourself can live to air them... if there was balance and order ruled by law then there wouldn't be wars, but, we have guests.."

The Zhentarim human looks over the horses and the pile of loot.  Interesting he thinks.  He slowly scans the area. A old ruin is nearby, only its foundations remain, scattered around it are several orc bodies..  He points that way and looks back to his 3 ogre companions.  He speaks in a whisper "Redface, Deadbiter, Three eyes, Be alert."  "Yes lord Gargdol" comes the reply from the three hulking brutes.  They are at least 9ft tall and all three are covered in dark warty bumps.  Lord Gargdol turns his attention back to the horses.  Fine specimens he thinks to himself, all except one, which is average at best.  "I can't use you" he mutters as he brings his axe down upon the horse. The man pulls his axe out of the dead horse's corpse "The rest we take".  Just then Three Eyes grunts, Lord Gargdol turns around.  Coming up a set of steps in the ruins he spies a kobold, then, just behind him a human female.  Lord Gargdol's eyes narrow.  The ogre Redface grins...

x[Master] ~Message follows Rizzit.

The human Zhentarim moves behind the cover of a large boulder.  The ogre Reface grins "Gonna crush thin skins" the ogre roars..

"Look at that big ugly brute" says Rizzit to Elinor "No match for my new shiny scales, something that ugly and stupid does not deserve to live" he says loud enough for the Ogre to hear

Beltain stands in the front of the party calmly awaiting the onrushing orges hoping to be joined by some others before the orges reach him.

"Beltain" calls Feng "Nosnibor is an arse. A rare flower that needs a pampering window-sill on which to thrive. He is fortunate that, unlike ourselves, he has not had to fight his way thru a mass of weeds and , so his illusions remain intact.  He would not survive my tribe. Sometimes, even tho' they be stupid, I think the orcs have some valid points to commend their life-view."

"Feng... how quickly you forget, it was Nos who shot down the Griffon whilst we couldn't hit it... he has a good heart, even if he has seemingly led a sheltered life, he means well...."

"I agree, Princess" nods Beltain "And I'm sure that he will wish to chastise the killers of his innocent mount Robinson that now lies dead to the north, cruelly cut down"

Beltain looks over his shoulder waiting for Nosni to appear to exact revenge for his horse's slaughter, 'I wonder if he has had so many horses called Robinson die on him that he is no longer concerned' he wonders

"I need to move forward to get this first Ogre in range of my spell," says Rizzit "It would be most appreciated if one of your tough people to get in front of me until I get some protection spells up"

"Begger me, now there's a surprise! Beltain agrees with Limara." lears Feng "The fount of all wisdom is above the hem of her skirts! You can both argue as much as yas likes, but you won't change my mind."

Rizzit look across to Elinor "Seems to be plenty of hot air coming up from the stairs but little backup"

The wizard Nosnibor emerges from underground but stands in shocked silence at seeing the corpse of his horse Robinson..

Rizzit takes a step forward, two rays of fire shooting out of his fingers to strike the Ogre ahead of him "Pftttt" he says and waggles his hands, fingers in his ears and tongue sticking out "Not smiling now are you"

"Very nice!  Very nice indeed, Rizzit" chuckles Beltain

The ogre is burnt badly by Rizzits fiery rays..
*Deadbiter advances toward the party and Elinor and Feng move to meet the ogres.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Zhentarim Lord*

The ogres call to each other "Hah!  Your face is Red now!" laughs Deadbiter, while Redface responds with "Shut up an Bash em", which passes for a whitty response.

Feng dances in a barbaric display, swinging his Greataxe in an extravagant challenge

"Ooh" exclaims Deadbiter "A half orc.  They normally take more bashing than puny humans"

Feng is angry at this dismissal of his prowess "FIGHT FENG! MIGHTY FENG KILLS! MORE ZHENTS HAVE FALLEN TO FENG'S AXE THAN GRAINS OF SAND IN THE HOWLING WASTES!"

Redface shrugs "Get to it.  I want that little runt of a kobold"

"I'LL TAKE YER BOTH WITHOUT LETTIN' GO OF ME !" snarls Feng and spits a green lunger at the nearest Ogre.

Elinor moves smoothly up the stairs and across the floor of the ruins.  She hefts her sword and readies for battle.  "Let's see what Ugly Mugley has to offer" she mutters.  Her eyes flick across to where Legend stands, then back to the ogres that are lumbering towards the party.

"OK Bel, you team with Feng as you are nearest" calls Limara, organising the party in response to the ogre threat "Elinor, I'll keep you standing.. You chop 'em down to size" she moves into place " ...they were gonna steal our horses.. Justice is in order ... And we are just The Order to do it.."

"They killed my Horsie." comes a wail from The Wizard.

"Condolences Nos, it really isn't fair..." Limara responds without too much sympathy in her voice.

The ogre Three eyes moves forward grinning - He intends to wallop the shouting half orc.  The zhentarim Lord advances toward he party too, he carries a wicked looking axe...

Beltain sheathes his sword and casts a spiritual weapon spell, then takes a step back towards Feng and Rizzit, the blade of force misses the Zhenterim…

"How many of these stupid Zhents do I need to kill before they leave us alone" moans Rizzit. "It looks as if they have sent one of their Zhentish Lords to do what the minions failed to achieve," replies Beltain "As he leads the ogres maybe he will be more of a challenge for you?"

The injured Ogre Redface moves to attack Feng, he swings his massive club but the blow does not connect. 

"Mr Nosnibor" says Rizzit in a genteel tone, "I am going to deal with these three on the right, can you get the one to the left please?"

Feng taunts the Injured Ogre "That the best ya can do? Blind as well a stoopid, yes?  I'll take the two to my front. It should not take too long.  I AM FENG!"

"I say." interject Nosnibor "I do apologise chaps, I did not mean to become so wrathful. I am so ashamed of myself. Now" he says turning to Three Eyes "I used to be a werewolf but he's alright NOWooooooooH!", his best joke, accompanied by some arcane gestures.  The ogre pauses and thinks for a long moment and then collapses in helpless laughter.

Rizzit plans a more direct assault and launches a fireball at two of the ogres and the Zhenterim Lord.  

Rizzits Fireball explodes - The ogre Redface is burnt to a crisp.. Three Eyes and the Zhentarim human are also burnt, but they do not die.

Deadbiter moves forward and attacks Elinor but misses the paladin.

"Sweet balls of fire!" exclaims Beltain, face reddened by the blast of heat "An impressive spell Master Sorcerer"

"Now that's what I call a spell, ahh my first ever fireball" sighs the Kobold happily

"Marvellous, Rizzit" agrees Feng "Now lets see what steel may do!" hitting the burnt ogre with a massive blow "Lay down, Ugly!" he screams "That should make him take me a bit more seriously." he tells his companions.

"Good solid hit there bud," says the kobold "When will the Zhents send a challenge to face us, this is like swatting bugs"

Beltain nods "A mighty blow indeed, I think that the ogre may not survive such massive damage"

And the ogre topples over, Feng's mighty strike has rendered the Ogre unconscious.

Feng grins at the human fighter over the bodies of his prone henchmen "Come to FENG! Zhents thought to take Feng prisoner in the past, now you will pay for your stupidity. FENG KILLS!"

"I say" pipes up Nosnibor "That fellow is a Lord, and he's using those poor ogres as his witless Henchmen. Perhaps he is in a position to give valuable information to our employer, should we capture him alive?"

Feng snorts "A self-styled lord, no doubt. There is no nobility in the zhentarim.  A few know how to die well, however. Perhaps he will be one of those."

"Nos..." agrees Limara, her hair shining in the early morning sunlight "That's a good idea... If we took him alive he may give us information... or we might get a bonus for him if we drop him off with the purple knights."

Elinor continues to concentrate on the ogre in front of her, she moves forward ducking under a badly timed blow and swings her sword and is rewarded by a solid hit. "Ole" she cries with a grin.

Beltain looks across to Elinor and smiles "A nice hit M'lady" he notes "So far these brutes have not been able to land a single blow!"

"What a fantastic hit Elinor," Rizzit waxes lyrical "Much more elegant than Feng's axe strike. And a masterful dodge under the brutes hammer.  I do hope they brought some reinforcements, six again four such weak opponents seems hardly fair" he yells out to taunt the enemy some more.  Someone stupid enough to call themselves Lord is bound to have some money or magic items on them, aim for the neck Feng we don't want to break anything valuable"

Beltain fixes Lord Gargdol with steely stare "Come Zhent and meet your fate, your hours are numbered, perhaps if you throw yourself on our mercy you may survive to pine away long years in jail.  But know this your days of evil doing are at an end and the axe of the Mighty Feng, and maybe my sword too, will soon taste your blood!"

"P'raps Elinor will take on the Zhent herself?" muses Feng "I'd hate to offend anyone's eyes with a lack of finesse.  a brick, what do yas expect from a greataxe? Wafer thin slices? Everyone's a feckin' critic.  Someone draw me a beer and hand me a snack while we wait for Miss Elegant to finish off the ogre, then she can get busy with big-bad over yonder."  Feng appears even more surley than usual

"Take a break Belt," he continues "I don't think you'll measure up to Rizzit's standard of swordplay either - let the lass kill the lord. If she can?"

Pleased with the reaction, Rizzit chuckles.

Beltain laughs too, "Oh well Feng, I think its down to you to finish the Zhent and then, perhaps rescue the girl, or we could make it a race to see who finished off their foe first?"

"Come on Limara" calls Elinor seemingly amused "Looks like we're being challenged to demonstrate some girl-on-ogre action.  Then we can watch the lads deal with that small man over there...."

"I don't think we should do the question of the Lord" The Wizard Nosnibor says thoughtfully "I think we should hand him over to our employers. Our question/answer quotient is sadly low. I believe we have about 3 real time deaths per useful answer at our last count. So we are statistically unlikely to get any useful information ourselves. However, if we hand him to our employer they may have more tried and tested, not to mention civilised, methods of interrogation.  Perhaps ones that don't involve gouging?"  The Wizard shivers melodramatically "It's not even a word I like to say. 'GOUGING'. It's horrible.  Pustule - I don't like that word either."  muses The Wizard Nosnibor rather inanely.

"What about "Prick"?" suggests Feng in a mutter.

"Next time let me question them I have more skill than the rest of you in this area" says Rizzit with an evil smile.

Limara mutters a spell and moves forward poking the ogre on the arm. At her touch a chilling pain shoots into her victim...  "Death by ladies... will your god ever let you into your heaven fat one?" and giggles.  "I think that the giggling has just got to piss off the ogre even more..." she says to the others as an aside. 

Deadbiter staggers and is close to death.

"Looks like the girls are turning Deadbiter into a Dead Biter by easy stages, friend Nosni" says Neltain to the elf, "Seems like your joke has started a trend"

The zhentarim human advances on Feng, clearly angered by the treatment of his cohorts.  He swings his battleaxe at the barbarian and the blade bites into Feng's flesh wounding him.  At the same time an electric charge pulses into Feng's body.

"Nice one Feng," says Rizzit unconcerned "No point fighting battles if you can't pick up some scars"

Belatin's spiritual weapon hits the Zhent and he moves rapidly to flank the enemy leader.  He swings his sword at the Lord but the blow misses.

"Hum," says Beltain to Feng "I think this Zhent Lord has brought you a new Shocking Axe as a present!  What a nice man"

"Well I think you managed to tickle him there Beltain" says Rizzit with a sly smile and then turns to the elf,  "Mr  Nosnibor can you hurt the Lord?  I can easily finish the Ogre and do some more damage to the Lord too"

"Hey Nosni" calls Beltain "This here Lord is the one who split poor Robinson's head in two.  Have you any words or deeds for him?"

"Well as loath as I am to initiate a painful and damaging assault upon a chap of obviously noble bearing," starts the Wizard Nosnibor "I do question his choice of employees and thus his good intentions. Upon this occasion Learned Rizzit I will cast a spell of an evocational college.  Even as I cast this ball of flame upon him I forgive his violent ways. He is to be pitied." and so saying a ball of flame springs from the wizards fingers and bounces over to the Zhenterim Lord and follows him around. 

"He sure is to be pitied" agrees Beltain grinning  "Where he's going the sun don't shine and he'll be stoking the furnaces of hell for all eternity.  Boy do I hate Zhent raiders"

"So we'll not be taking him prisoner then?" asks Nosnibor disappointedly.

"If we do" says Beltain considering "I think that it will only postpone the inevitable conclusion.  In this I'll go with the party decision, as long as the bastard gets what's due to him - um - justice"

"I doubt" says Nosnibor sadly "That Cormyr has particularly forgiving laws regarding the raising of Ogre armies and the following of the Zhentish cult. In time I am almost certain that he would face a death penalty if we were to hand him over to the authorities. But as he is obviously in a position of authority he may be able to hand over information that could save the lives of innocents. "

"A shocking axe? How novel!  I don't think I've used a weapon that small in anger since I was seven winters old. A small axe - party trick combo seems too frivolous for a real warrior." he winks at Lord Gargdol, "That stung a bit - lets see if you can take a bit of Feng's reply."  Feng raises his voice a little "I apologise in advance if the strength of Feng's arm deprives you of a prisoner. Sometimes, I love my work! And a greataxe is not a breadknife.  FENG KILLS!"

The Wizard Nosnibor shrugs "It was just a suggestion Mister Feng. Please don't get upset about it. I didn't mean that you couldn't kill him if you wanted to" says the Wizard Nosnibor hastily before adding. "Don't eat me."

Rizzit moves forward and unleashes three magical missiles which arc forward and converge on the Zhent Lord.

Beltain smiles and givs the 'thumbs up' to Rizzit as three magic missiles thump heavily into the Zhent lord for the maximum damage , but although the missiles impact upon their enemy, they seem to do no damage however.

"Mmm" observes Elinor as the missiles steak past "Now my hair do is parted three ways. I'm getting a little weary of party members sending pointy things whizzing past my ears.  I might just wear a hat all the time".  In the fight with the Zhenterim, Beltain hears Elinor's remark and blushes as he remembers his terrible aim in the previous battle.

Limara smiles and addresses the ogre facing her "You don't look well Mr. Deadbiter...  Would you like to sit down?" she asks the ogre in mock concern, "Is justice starting to weigh heavy on your shoulders, or the fact that human girlies are better than you that makes you look so sick..  Bet you wish you hadn't killed the horsie now.." she adds, glancing back at Nos to see how he is holding up.

"Try not to get that flaming sphere to close to Feng," Rizzit tells Nosnibor "I think I already topped up his tan"

The Zhentarim's reflexas are not quick enough to avoid The Wizard Nosnibor's flaming sphere he suffers some buring.

Feng swings his massive axe but misses the Zhent while Elinor's swing at Deadbiter also fails to connect and in moving forward she exposes herself to an attack by the last ogre.  Its blow finds its mark and she is badly wounded.

"Damn. How can I miss something that big?" she exclaims, ignoring the pain.

Limara draws her sword and steps forward to attack the retarded creature and hits it with one massive blow.  She turns to the Zhenterim  "You're all alone now Zhent... surrender or face the wrath of The Order of the Initiative." she calls and watches the ogre topples to the ground in front of her.

Lord Gargdol steps back from Feng, spins round and launches an attack on Beltain...

Beltain is badly wounded by the axe-stroke and the electrical damage and he reluctantly withdraws for the fight with the Zhent Lord but his spiritual weapon sill strikes out, but misses…

The Wizard Nosnibor concentrates and the Burning sphere follows Lord Gargdol burning him some more, but the Zhent dodges it easily. "I says. I think he's fire proof" says the Wizard sadly.

"Face Feng, ya mincing pimp!" yells Feng

Rizzit again conjuers two rays fiery rays which shoot toward the zhent - the zhent dodges the first, but the second hits him..

Feng swings but misses again and spits in embarrassment. "Dances well, don't he?" he quips.

Elinorto misses the Lord "How evasive can one small man be?" she asks..

"Depends on the amount of trouble he thinks he's in" replies Feng with a laugh.

"This guy seems difficult for you all to hit" agrees Rizzit with a complacent smile.

"Surrender Lord Gargdol. You will be treated fairly" shouts The Wizard Nosnibor "I think."

"Up to you to save our bacon Princess" says Beltain with a grim smile to Limara "Doesn't seem that the barbarian or the Paladin have lady luck on their side today, at least as far as the Zhenterim is concerned...  But be careful, this foe does a mean amount of damage" he winces.

Limara now casts the Doom spell and Lord Gargdol is filled with a feeling of horrible dread "...Your doom awaits you.." she shouts at the Zhentarim warrior

Lord Gargdol steps back out of the flames of the burning sphere.  He swings his axe with as much strength as he can muster at Elinor twice but misses with each stroke.

Beltain drops his longsword and takes a step to the side drawing his sling.  He takes careful aim and releases the bullet, it misses as does his Spiritual hammer "Bugger" he mutters almost inaudibly as both attacks fail and the Spiritual Weapon winks out of existence.

"What exactly is it you do Beltain?" asks Rizzit innocently

The Wizard Nosnibor continues to concentrate and the flaming sphere continues to follow Lord Gargdol and he follows up with an Acid Arrow.  Both the arrow and the ball of flame hit and further damage the Zhenterim Lord bringing him close to death. "Nice shooting Nosni" Beltain says appreciatively

"Leave him, Rizz" orders Feng "I got a potion o' healing here for the brave axeman"

Rizzit hurls a globule of acid at their foe but it misses its mark.  "Never mind, don't be too downhearted" Beltain tells Rizzit, still smarting from the 'What do you do' remark, "It's easy to miss him, he must have a good armour class"

Rizzit looks puzzled "What's an armour class?" he asks innocently.

Beltain smiles at the kobold "An amour class?  Why it is an abbreviation for an 'Armour of Class' or classy armour, which looks beautiful and protects people too.  You have very shiny scales which are classy, in their own way, while us humans rely on metallic protection."

"Well I must have a most impressive armour class then" he says puffing out his chest

Feng suprises the party by reaching behind him and offers a small bottle to Lord Gargdol with this left hand "Feng salutes the brave warrior - take some healing, then we can continue"

Beltain's face clouds with puzzlement and then clears "Isn't Feng a sly one" he says in a low tone, so that only Nosnibor can hear him, "If the Zhent Lord wants to take the potion bottle, he'll have to either drop his axe or his shield.  Feng is trying to trick him as he is proving very hard to hit at the moment"

"You talk to much" hisses the Zhent through his teeth, he is clearly in pain from his burns.  He does not take the vial held out to him by Feng..

"Perhaps it is the TRUE Feng shining through? " says The Wizard Nosnibor hopefully "An honourable and noble deed should be praised and welcomed. Especially if it comes from a less likely source. Indeed the more I think upon his act it makes my heart swell. Surely Feng is turning over a new leaf? Surely this shows the true goodness in his heart?"

"I can't work out if he is turning soft or adopting the tricky ways of the rogue" says Beltain with a shrug of his shoulders "In either event this is a very different Feng from the fighting barbarian that we know"

Elinor takes another swing at the Zhentarim but her blow goes wild "Good grief, Feng. What are you playing at?"

"Feng owes no explaination to anyone" responds Feng, who is none-the-less embarrassed by the zhent Lord's casual dismissal of his offer of healing "Feng does what Feng does. I AM FENG!"

"And I am confused!" adds Elinor with a smile.

"Time for serious smiting" says Feng changing the subject "This twat has offended Feng!"

"Don't hide from your goodness Mister Feng. Embrace it"  says the Wizard Nosnibor before hastily adding, "Please don't eat me."

Limara picks up her sword and moves round behind the zhent in a flanking manoeuvre, carefully avoiding getting too close as she passes.

"No, no!", Beltain whispers urgently to Nosnibor, "Don't you remember what I said?  I told you that it's a trick to get the zhent to drop either the axe or the shield.  Feng is a follower of Gruumsh and, from what I've heard, Gruumsh would not smile on traits such as nobility or chivalry in his followers.  If you want to find such virtues you have to look no further than the part for followers of the Red Knight have them in abundance!"

Lord Gargdol yet again moves out of the flames of Nosnibor's flaming sphere, he swings round and attacks Limara, who has closed in to flank him.  He hits her hard, the battleaxe adding shock damage to the beautiful cleric's wound.

Incensed by the brutal attack on Limara, Beltain rushes forward to engage the zhent.  Drawing his longsword he strikes out and strikes the smirking Zhentarim.  Finally, the Zhentarim Lord falls, cut down by an enraged Beltain...

"Are you all right, Princess?" Beltain calls out anxiously, then adds to the others "I think the credit for winning this battle should go to the magic-wielders, Rizzit and Nosnibor did stirring work, in this fight against the forces of darkness" says Beltain (rather carried away with his own eloquence).

"Quick. Limara Stabilise him before he dies" The Wizard asks the cleric of the Red Knight "We still have time to bring him back to Lord Thingy-mah-jib and his Purple Knights."

"Good idea" agrees" Beltain and before Limara can intervene he attempts to stabalise the Zhent

Beltain removes the zhent's axe and shield and starts to search the body "Anyone got a detect magic?" he asks, "We should check the zhent and the ogres and we need to search them for valuables too" he adds.

"Shall we bind him & gag him?" asks Elinor "Then I can bring him back to consciousness, ready to take back to the Purple Knights" and she goes to search the bodies of the two nearby ogres

Limara blows Beltain a kiss, "Thanks my sweet, yes I'm fine... just a flesh wound" she takes a pair of manacles from her backpack and binds the zhent's hands behind his back. "Well done all... I think we all worked well together there... teamwork no less..." she adds pleased that the party are working together. She sheathes her longsword and calls for her dog, "Gypsy.. here girl, come here"

Beltain blushes with pleasure at Limara's response, and his prompt attention ensures the unconscious Zhentarim does not bleed to death.  Elinor searches the three ogres corpses whilst Lord gargollso stripped of his possetions.  Limara manacles him and the party check out the loot they have obtained..

The make a pile of the items gathered Lord Gargdol: Banded Mail, Wooden Shield, Battle axe, Longbow, Arrows x46. Ring,  Goggles,  Brooch,  Three Eyes the ogre: Greatclub;  Redface the Ogre Greatclub,  Bottle  Deadbiter the Ogre: Greatclub,  Horn

Rizzit gets all the treasure together and casts detect magic, concentrating long enough to get all the info he can. "Good fight everyone, nice to see we stayed together for once" he says innocently to the others.  He will then double check the bodies in case the party missed anything.

Not wanting to attract unwanted attention to the area from scavengers and such, Beltain starts to haul the bodies or orcs, ogres and humans to a convenient spot and starts construct a rough cairn, covering them with rocks.

"So what's it to be?" asks Beltain, "Should we investigate further now or later, or is our priority to get Lord Gorgdol back to the Purple Knights who may be able to extract information that will save lives, if acted upon immediately...?" he pauses "We are fairly badly mauled in that fight and curing up will take close to all the healing that we have, I think"

"Look here," complains Rizzit "I have slept and slept and bloody slept, I am not going to try and get back to sleep just because we spent a minute in a fight, you are a cleric, heal or wounds and we can get on with the mission we were sent here to carry out, we are not being paid to sleep"

"I am willing to proceed," agrees Feng "I am only lightly wounded." and muses aloud "The Zhent was cleverer than I thought - It would have been funny to see him chug a vial of acid and then spit out his tongue." and returns the acid flask to his potion belt.  "Good hit, Beltain" he tells Beltain "We must make sure Limara is wounded in every fight - we'll make a bare-sark of you yet." and grins widely.

Beltain frowns at first then sees the joke and grins back at Feng.  He then turns back to his work and continues moving bodies to where they will be out of the way of scavengers...

Rizzit detects faint magic on the objects obtained.  From the corpse of Lord Gargdol, everything detects as magical except his bow.  From the Ogres, Three Eyes Club, plus the Horn and Bottle detect as magical.  Rizzit determines all the items are of Transmutation type magic.  The Axe and shield appear to have two auras.  

"How are we going to divide this?" insists Rizzit "I would like to wear the brooch until we split it all up if that's ok?"

"The party method is to agree who has what, but I don't have any objection" says Beltain wearily "I assume you believe that its a 'Brooch of Shielding' as he managed to avoid your magic missiles?" he adds, remembering what he learnt on the Create Wondrous Items course.

"I am not claiming it, we should use this stuff even if we don't split it yet" clarifies the kobold.

"Well, seeing as there is nothing else in the pile I want use" says Limara "I wouldnt mind carrying it either. I'll roll dice with you for it Rizz... any one else want to wear it? If so get out your dice and roll it "

As he works Beltain remarks to Feng "A good trick you planned for that Zhent, pity he didn't fall for it.  Still I'm sure Gruumsh would be proud of your devious thinking!"

"Devious thinking? It would have been what he deserved If he had been so stupid as to trust an enemy. I praise his axe-skill, but still hate him for a zhent."

"You use it then Limara if you want to" says Rizzit generously, "Maybe I will try on the ring instead" and he puts on the ring

"I think we were trying to get away from the free-for-all in grabbing at treasure, and that was why we agreed on a party decision" says Beltain "We need to agree as to where the items would be most usefully employed, and at the moment we just don't know what each ietm does.  I would mind using the shield but I think that Feng, Elinor and Limara  might also use it to good effect.  It may take longer to make a joint decision but, in the long run, it may yield a better result - who knows?"

"Beltain maybe the shield would help you" says Rizzit trying to buy-off the verbose cleric.

"I want nothing  for now, perhaps the axe horn or club for later" muses Feng "We Goin'?"

"We have to decide what to do.  Nobody has suggested going to sleep again (despite what Rizzit feels) but we do have to choose between returning Lord G to the Knights or exploring the Nexus further.  If we can be sure of keeping him safe then I think we should continue for the moment..."

"Let's go get a portal open, better bring smiler there along with us"

"We can try but before that I need some healing..." agrees Beltain

Once again Rizzit will attempt to lead beaker down and once again he fails.

Beltain hands a scroll of Mage Armour to Rizzit "You may need this later" he says

"Right," says Elinor "I'm ready to proceed as soon as you're all willing and agreed. I would prefer to take the Zhent back to the purple knights, but if the party's opinion is to investigate another portal first then so be it.  Just a thought, does anyone have trackng skills?  It might be worth identifying where the ogres and the Zhentarim came from. Perhaps there is a Zhent outpost nearby?"

The Wizard Nosnibor watches the proceedings carefully. He looks at Feng with a barely concealed look of shock upon his face before muttering to himself. "Acid? That's just horrible." Then he thinks for a second and suddenly seems to cheer up. "We took a prisoner. That's so wonderful. We can hand him in to face ... " The Wizard Nosnibor face begins to fall into a frown once more.".. Draconian Cormyrian justice. Oh. Perhaps it wasn't such a good idea after all." 

"Dead is dead" Feng tells the wizard philosophically "Don't worry too much about it. He lost, so he loses control of his own fate. It's just the way of the world, Wizard."

Elinor will move the pile of non-magical, unwanted loot over to where the horses stand. "There's no point in taking this with us if no-one intends to use any of the pieces in our upcoming encounters" she tells the others

"I can track, kinda." says Feng, pleased to use the skill "I'd rather hunt down Zhents than any other group around. We wanna give that option a go?"

"Dont leave anything that detected as magical behind" Rizzit tells the others. "Can someone help me drag an ogre over to Beaker so he wont get hungry.  OK Feng, see if you can find the trail then"

"Look!" says Beltain, a hint of exasperation in his voice "You lot wanted the party to decide on the apportionment of the magic items we found and now look at us.  It's the old free-for-all yet again.  Unless we can come to some decision then it will be like this every time we find something and the quickest at taking stuff will be those that benefit.  At least people are selecting items they will use at the moment as these are only party allocations but it certainly isn't being done for the best of the party.  I'm confused to just who has what at the moment".

He waits for a moment and then continues "Elinor, you have chosen to follow the high moral path in life, not all of us believe in that way but all respect your integrity.  Perhaps you could propose an allocation of the items for the best good of the party, rather than personal preference.  We can comment on and modify it if necessary.  As we just don't know fully what items do what I think we should assume that firstly they aren't cursed and second that they are probably the most minor and inexpensive of their kind.  Only two things we ask of the temporary custodians of the items, first that they try and use the devices and second that they return them to the party pool if they are unable to use them.  We will make errors, but at least we will have an equitable method of division.  If we cannot agree at this stage what chance do we have when we come to the actual division of items?"

"I agree with Rizzit that no magical gear must be left behind, so let's assign it immediately to its appropriate custodians.  Then we can attempt to track the zhent and ogres, it shouldn't be too difficult, I hope, as the ogres are not known for subtly or for being light-footed.  After that deliver the zhent to the authorities, who hopefully can extract information on zhent activities in this area.  Finally we can return and investigate the nexus more thoroughly"

"How is it a free-for-all Beltain," Rizzit tells Beltain "I asked if I could use the brooch for now, Limara expressed an interested so I was fine with her using it, I tried the ring on, nothing has been split, there is a difference between using party treasure to aid the group and taking items as owned.  I wouldn't care if treasure always stayed as owned by the party, then if a person left they would give back any items they were using, also where nobody has a use for an item it could be sold and the proceeds divided.  This would discourage freeloaders hoping to join us to make a quick profit and then leave"

"Put that way it does sound reasonable" Beltain agrees "If people are prepared to pass things round where necessary"

Beltain picks up the shield and hefts it.  He notes the balance and workmanship...  After examining the shield Beltain picks up the goggles and puts them on.  He looks around to see if his long-distance or short-range sight seems keener.  If he doesn't notice any difference he will carefully descend the steps to see if his low-light vision is improved.  Lastly he takes the horn from the pile of magic items and examines it.  Then he moves away from the horses, as he doesn't want to spook them, and blows it gently.

"I can't see who will want to use the banded mail" says Beltain "But the Shocking axe and huge club, could be wielded by the fighters if they want to?" and he looks at Feng and Elinor to see if there is any interest.

"As Beltain appears to have a good grasp of the finer points of treasure distribution I think he should allocate it. If he knows what everyone has taken he can know who can benefit from what. And if someone wants something specifically they can ask him. How does that sound?" he pauses for breath "I have a short bow which I like to use by the way Beltain. It's my fall back weapon once I run out of spells. Which is about.. er.. Now."

Beltain picks up the shield and it feels good, he thinks it has a +1 enchantment on it.  When he blows on the horn, the device makes a deep, foghornlike noise and a cloud of heavy fog emits from the horn.  Next Beltain puts on the goggles, they grant infravision.  Beltain offers the goggles to Elinor. "As you are normally in the front rank with Feng, it will be useful to you to be able to see clearly" he tells her.  She takes the proffered goggles and puts them on her forehead, ready for use.

Then he addresses Feng, Elinor and Limara "I think that you all either have magical shield or scorn their use, would it be OK it I continued to use it, for the time being?  Don't be shy if you'd like to use it, it probably has another power apart from the magic bonus as Rizzit detected two auras..."

When Rizzit puts on the Ring, nothing happens, ce certainly doesn't feel more protected, 'Not a Ring of Protection then' he thinks to himself.

Limara picks up the Brooch..

"Keep hold of the Shield, Beltain" says Feng "If it keeps you in the fight longer, that's fine by me.  What about the banded mail too - the bugger was certainly difficult to hit - and chainmail is only a collection of holes joined by metal rings, Beltain."

Then the barbarian turns to look at the wepaons "The axe is a little wee for me - I'll carry it if no-one else wants it, likewise I'll carry the greatclub." He picks up the club and battleaxe and whirls the club around to test its balance

"I like the idea of a party pool of treasure" says Elinor after some deliberation "Let's use items as required, then return them to the pool if we leave, if we die, or if we have no further use for something. And I think Nosnibor should carry the horn just in case his head ever comes out of the clouds". Realising what she said she looks around, hoping Nos isn't upset by her comment. Beltain hands the Horn of Fog to Nosnibor with a smile "This could be a lifesaver, in the right circumstances, take care of it and I know you'll use it wisely"

The Wizard Nosnibor accepts the Horn and takes 20 of the arrows. "I'll use some of these. I'll look after the horn for you too."  He approaches his dead horse, "Oh Robinson whatever am I going to do with you? You really can't keep getting yourself killed like this you know."



"If there's any going, I'll take some healing - otherwise lets hoss it" says Feng looking pointedly at the clerics and then starts looking for the start of the tracks. "C'mon, lets kill some Zhents." he says cheerfully.

"OK, I'm ready" Elinor mounts Legend and joins Feng.

"Giddiyap" echoes Feng

Beltain picks up the bottle and puts it in his backpack.  "Were the arrows magical?" he asks Rizzit "If so they need to be distributed to those who can use them"

Rizzit mounts Beaker and follows Feng as he tracks, offering advice where needed (or not needed) "Lead on Feng, in your own time, no rush old chap" he says impatiently.

Beltain takes off his chain shirt and dons the banded mail from the zent.   "It may be better armour plus it may act as a disguise if and when we find the Zhentarim encampment" he tells the others. He sheathes his longsword, equips the zhent shield on his arm, and mounts up, ready for the off.

Feng finds some tracks quite easily, the ogres are not know for being light footed.... they head North.

"Lets go find if this lot had any friends," says Rizzit with satisfaction "We seem to stumble across far too much Zhent activity.  They were on foot and have no supplies so can't have come that far".

Feng presses on, the grudge pulling him as Iron filings to a magnet.

Beltain sighs and dismounts again "Guess it's down to me if nobody else will carry him" he says and slings the unconscious body of the Zhentarim in front of the saddle, "Sorry Nosni" he adds "One of the others will have to give you a ride, you do seem remarkably unlucky or rather your mounts do…".  He then mounts up again and urges Salix forward, following Feng.

"Do any of you clerics have animate dead for Mr Nosnibors horse?" Rizzit asks with an innocent smile.

"Blimey" says Elinor "These goggles are great- I didn't even realise it was night time.  Come on up Nosnibor, there's room on my horse for two" Elinor rides Legend over to Nos, leans over, grasps him firmly by the arm, and tries to swing him up behind her. "Come on Nos, put a bit of a spring into it.  Did you think I would leave you crying? Climb aboard Nos, we'll soon be flying, I can go just as fast with two".


*And before the paladin can put a tune to the words the party set off following the ogre trail Northwards.*


----------



## tariff

_Zhentarim Lord_


----------



## Greyhawk

*Reporting back to Lord Hawklin*

The party set off with Feng in the lead, following the tracks of the Zhentarim Lord and his ogre companions...

"Lead on oh great tracker" Rizzit mutters not liking to be silent for too long.

"This is awfully exciting. Does anyone want a sweety?" Says The Wizard Nosnibor as he passes round the Sherbert Lemons.

"Wow!!" exclaims Beltain "It's ages since I had one of those, yes please Nosnibor"

Limara fixes the broach to her blouse and occasions a remark from The Wizard "Oooh. Limara that brooch really off sets the flash of colour in your eyes. It's so pretty." and she blushes prettily at the complement, although Beltain is not so pleased at Nosnibor's flattering words.

After a while Rizzit asks "Do you think we are getting close Feng?" looking bored with the inaction.

After approximately half hour..Feng locates a small camp. There is a tent, three ogre sized piles of straw and a horse. "This is really strange" says Beltain "I have a funny feeling that the horse tethered by the rock is called Robinson...  Now how could I possibly know that?"

"You know" says The Wizard Nosnibor "He does look like Robinson you know. He may have come here."

"FENG IS HERE! SURRENDER!" bellows the barbarian, but nothing stirs and without pausing, muscles his way inside, dagger at the ready

Elinor dismounts and draws her sword. She peers through the goggles and scans the area around the camp.

"Feng... I think the owner of the tent is lying across the back of Beltain's horse.." say Limara with a chuckle and she dismounts and walks toward the tent, hair shimmering in the moonlight "Maybe there's some information in there about what he is doing around here with those ogres"

Feng pushes through the flaps but here is nobody inside.  A bedroll, a small pile of clothing, and several small bags containing food stuffs are all that is inside the tent.

"Well nothing here it seems" says Rizzit "Let's get rid of this prisoner and then we can get on with the mission"

"Yes" agrees Feng "Soon as we get rid o' matey, we can do our real job."

Elinor checks the horse over.  It looks healthy enough, but from what she's heard of Nosnibor's reputation for ostlery, the poor creature probably hasn't got long to live...."Nos- do you want to come and get your horse?" she calls out.  Elinor swings her leg over Legend's back.  "Let's go"

The Wizard Nosnibor approaches the Horse joyously.  "Oh Robinson you silly Billy. What are you doing out here? Come with me boy" jibbers the semi-delusional thaumaturgist and he strokes Robinsons nose and feeds him some sugar lumps from his pack. "Are there no documents at all about? Shouldn't we have a proper search?" he suggests timidly.

Limara knocks the tent down then remounts venomblood "If we come back this way it will be obvious if anyone is inside now.  Let's go deliver this zhent to the purple knights then"

"Come on Rizzit, come on Nos. Stay close- we need to get to the Purple knights as fast as we can.  They may be able to glean important information from the Zhent."

"Bel.. have you finished searching?" Limara calls to Beltain

Beltain finishes his search fruitless of the tent, ogre bedrolls then takes the saddlebags and mounts up and follows the others.  "I'm ready, Princess" he replies to Limara "And I can't wait to get rid of this zhent.  His presence here, alive, offends me!"

"I am ready to leave too" says the kobold sulkily.

"COME ON! FENG TIRES OF THIS!" calls the big barbarian and sets off at a pace.

 After 3 and a half hours of riding the party arrive at the Purple Dragon camp near Tilverton.  Captain Dunman emerges from one of the tents and watches expressionless as the party ride into the camp.

Beltain greets Captain Dunman courteously and enquires how her assignment is proceeding.  Beltain tells Captain Dunman about the trip to the ruins and the discovery of the portal guarded by the orcs, the discovery of the cultist bodies and the encounter with the Zhentish Lord and ogres.  He presents her with Lord G for return to Lord Hawklin and interrogation.  He asks that any pertinent information, which could aid the mission, is sent to them at the ruins.  He then goes on to tell her about the Nexus and that a number of the portals still appear to be active.  He explains in conclusion that the party will return to the nexus to determine where the other portal emerge and to neutralise any threats to the realm that they find.

Beltain then asks if it is possible that the Captain could arrange for supplies to be procured in the city and made available to the party; of particular interest to himself would be scrolls of healing but the others (he looks around soliciting suggestions) may need other items.

"Also a rest and a heart meal would be welcome" adds the Wizard Nosnibor. "Indeed a saucer of milk for my pussy and a bag of oats for my loyal steed Robinson would also be greeted with eager wiffly noises."

Captain Dunman listens to Beltain, no emotion visable on her face.  When Beltain finishes she nods to the party and speaks "That is very useful information. I, on behalf of the crown, thank you." Her eyes narrow "So you have deduced the ruins are of Netherese origin?  You would conclude the portals are too?.  And the involvement of the Cult of the Dragon and Zhentarim, are they working together?" her eyes scan the party "...questions.. questions."  She looks down at the unconscious zhentarim "He will be questioned"  

She once again looks at the party "You have done good work.  The portal to Suzail will be opening at 9am, if you wish you may speak to Lord Hawklin at this time.  He may have news regarding your friends the dwarf and the bard.  Or if you have determined time is of the essence, feel free to leave and I will pass on this information to Lord Hawklin personally."  

She pauses to look at The Wizard Nosnibor "Of course. We can offer refreshments here, or you could wait for the portal to open, I'm sure Lord Hawklin will feed you whilst you relay this information.  And I assure you, his food will be superior to what we have here" Several of the purple dragon nights make muttering noises at the talk of food. 

Captain Dunman looks directly at Beltain "The crown is stretched, both militarily and financially.  Arabel still has to be properly rebuild, we face threats from all sides, then there is Tilverton. We cannot give you any magical supplies.  If we could I assure you we would.  If I'm not mistaken some of your companions were resurrected, free of charge.  Do not be complacent and think this will be a regular occurrence.  What we do, we do for the crown and the safety of its lands.  Do not ask what the crown can do for you, ask what you may do for the crown."  

With that she bows at the party, then kneels "Come here Pussy...what a FINE specimen you are!"  Pussy runs over, purring at the captain.

Dismounts and bows deeply to the captain "I am going to stretch my legs for a bit while you decide what to do, I am keen to get back to those interesting portals but if you feel we need supplies already then we can go back.  If possible though can we make sure this time we stock up for more than an afternoons picnic and more for a prolonged expedition"

Beltain smiles frostily at the Captain "I did not mean that you should pay for the items just that you would enable the items to be procured and allow us to be on our way as quickly as possible and without a lengthy detour into Suzail.  Is that possible?" he asks "And as regards our mission for the noble Lord Hawklin, I would have thought that the capture of a high-ranking enemy so early would speak for us on this.  I hope that the zhenterim can deliver useful intelligence to the crown and that any information that might help us, in our mission, would be speedily relayed to us at the ruins.  That seems to be our both our benefits and I hope that you will be able to get the information, if there is any, to us?"

"If you wish to purchase supplies, by all means" Captain Dunman replies "Wait until the portal to Suzail is open and you can go shopping all you like.  As to information, if Lord Hawklin and I consider it relevant that you know something, then you will know it"

Captain Dunman strokes Pussy "You could do with a little bath, couldn't you...yes you could!"

"For the sake of 2 hours, then we should wait until the portal opens and speak to my Lord Hawklin" says Elinor "Then we can make sufficient purchases to support us through the next few days and weeks."

"Whatever!" says Feng wearily "Just let us have done! Feng's axe is restless.  I also mislike the company of these stiff purple dragons whose welcome is as cold as their manner."

"I can't gainsay you on that Feng" says Beltain sadly "They don't seem at all grateful or even pleased with our assistance.  Let us buy what we need and return and finish the job.  Do people feel that there are any party items that could be gainfully sold at this stage?"  he asks

"What does mislike mean?" asks Rizzit "I think these  Purple Dragon Knights are just great, look at all that shiny armour and the Purple looks divine.  That Captain Dunman is babe, if only she went for two foot lizards, maybe I could impress her with my great balls of fire"

Elinor  leads Legend over to the horse corral  so that he can have a drink.  While she's there she will try to engage one of the knights in conversation. "Do you mind if I put my horse in the paddock so he can have a drink?" Elinor says to the knight, "We've been travelling all night and he got a bit too close to some ogres at one point.  Have you seen any ogres around here? We found their camp but we're not sure where they came from.  So, have you been here long?  It looks as though things are pretty serious.  Lord Hawklin sent me  to accompany that party of adventurers on their fact-finding mission.  They seem like a fair bunch to travel with. An angry half-orc who likes the feel of his axe in his hand, a dreaming mage, 2 lovers, and a fire wielding lizard.  But all enthusiastic partners in combat. "

"I better tie Beaker up over here where he cant bite anyone" says Rizzit and ties up the Axebeak then fetches him some food and water

"Captain Dunman is obviously a lovely lady" says the party's wizard "Look how Pussy has taken to her. And Pussy is such a good judge of character. You know Pussy is an important cat, she used to be Minister of Cat affairs for a whole Country. I'm ever so lucky to be her Familiar. She could have had any one she wanted. But she chose me.  I don't really need many supplies. Though maybe some more Sherbert Lemons or a packet of Jelly Babies.  Might come in handy."

"OK" says Limara, "We wait to talk to Lord Hawklin and see if he wants Thunder Peaks explored... or another portal. Or maybe he wants us to continue searching the area we were heading in." sits down and fusses her dog. Then she gets a cigar out, lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows a big fat smoke ring

Beltain sites on the grass watching the others and waiting for the portal to open.

The party wait until 9AM.  Captain Dunman stands stiffly, looking south, in the distance, far below the hill the camp is on, can be seen the Moonsea Ride. A wagon can be seen traversing slowly down the road.  Suddenly obscuring the view a vortex of swirling light comes into being.  When it fades a warehouse can be seen.  The doors to the warehouse stand open.  Inside the party recognise the familiar figure of Lord Hawklin.  His handsome features stretch into a smile. "Ahh, The Order of Initiative have returned!"  

He nods to Captain Dunman "We will speak later Captain. Firstly let me offer these brave adventurers some refreshment, I'm sure they have much to tell"  He beckons the party through the portal. Once the party are inside he mutters a few words and shuts the doors.  He moves to the other side of the warehouse and opens another set of doors.  Outside is Suzail.  They procede along the promenade to Lord Hawklins luxurious manor.

Rizzit helps himself to a candle before sitting down to examine the ring

"Mmmm..shoulda purchased more candles" muses the Lord as he watches Rizzit.

Rizzits casts a spell that reveals the ring is a ring of sustenance.  The ring continually provides its wearer with life sustaining nourishment.  The ring also refreshes the body and mind, so that its wearer needs only sleep 2 hours per day to gain the benefit of 8 hours sleep.  The ring must be worn for a full week before it begins to work.  If it is removed, the owner must wear it for another week to re-attune it to himself. "Cool" mutters Rizzit

"Want me to check the shield for you Beltain?" asks Rizzit pleased with the result.

"Yes please Rizzit, that would be an excellent idea" agrees Beltain "And it would be great to know exactly what the bottle is, if you have another spare spell".  So saying he hands the shield to the diminutive sorcerer.  "If we are selling items then the Banded mail would fetch a pretty price" says the cleric "I am happy to go back to wearing my Chain-shirt!  But the shield I like and would like to retain that for a while, if the party agree" he adds, looking to Rizzit to see if the object has any other characteristics.

Rizzit attempts to cast identify on the shield.. However, he is missing a important reagent and the spell will not cast.

"I think we should take the 100gp materials cost for identification out of a general party fund" says Nosnibor "It is unfair for Rizzit to pay it every time. I'll pay it if you want to though."

"Rizzit. I have 505gp" says The Wizard "That's enough for 5 identifications. Feel free to take as much as you need old chap.  Although I can't help thinking if we had stuck to the swear box when I had suggested it we would have had enough cash for 20 identifications."

"I have no great desire for the goggles if the decision is to sell them" says Elinor generously "I think we should keep the ring, the brooch, the shield, and the horn. And maybe the bottle if that is useful following detection."

"I am also loathed to sell the magical items that we have accrued. I think that just because they do not have an obvious use at this time it does not mean that that will not be the case in the future. Especially with magical night vision goggles, keep hold of them Elinor, they could save all of our lives one day.  I also think we should do what Feng says. Let's not get him any more sulky. He might want to eat one of us.. Me.. Us... Sorry. Don't be offended."

"I really don't want to sell the goggles. If you want Elinor, I will swap them for the broach.... I agree with Nos, we shouldn't sell any magic items from the party treasure.... unless no one can use it or no one will ever use it, such as the axe Feng mentioned. Everyone should agree to any sale before it happens though, that way it will stop future arguments and yes Rizz identifying party treasure should come out of the party coffers."

Limara talks to Lord Hawklin about the parties discoveries and asks him which direction he would like them to search next... The portals.. Thunder Peaks.. further north of Tilverton  ??

"The brooch is far to useful to sell Limara, the goggles are not, if we had one person that couldnt see in the dark fair enough but we have four so will always need to bring lights.  The brooch could save a life one day.  The club seems an oafs weapon Feng, the battle axe is a better weapon to keep as a backup and easier to store away"

"The club an oaf's weapon?" queries Feng "Perhaps to those who lack the strength to wield it. The battleaxe is too light and "flashy" for my taste. A true weapon takes both hands to use.  I'd rather smite an enemy good and proper, than cut him up over several blows. Also, If you slap the chieftain so hard his brains come outa his ears, the followers widdle their drawers and climb over each other to be first away on their toes."

"Well it sounds like the party only want to sell the battleaxe so can we do that and get going please" says the kobold "Who wants to wear this ring as it will take a week to activate? I don't need it"

"A ring that makes people not get hungry? And therefore not want to eat my lovely and wholesome home cooked food? Get rid of the evil thing. It is surely an item of terrible and evil power." says the elven wizard, with feeling.

"That axe is a mighty weapon Feng, it has the potential for greater damage that even Nibbler" advises Beltain, unconsciously fingering the scar left by Lord Gs axe.  "Perhaps if you don't want to use it then Lady Elinor could wield it to the advantage of the party?"

"If I find a way to enchant Laskur's Bane, we can sell the Greatclub - I'm big enough to forgo the pleasure of splatting in order to more easily divide our foes.  I also feel the ring is a good find - as any who have travelled in the wild, light and hungry would agree.  Beltain, the axe may be a mighty weapon to any only verse in the sword, however I find it a little light for my taste. Also, Nibbler takes two bites at any cherry, and is a weapon that helps define me. The battle axe is merely a piece of frippery, and unsuitable for a real warrior. As such, Elinor may find it amusing for a while."

"One day I would like enough cash to get a magical repeating crossbow a fire enhancement and maybe keen on it" says Rizzit dreamily.

"Rizzit I will not agree to selling the goggles...  I, as a human, will always find them useful as would any one of us. The weapons seem to have no one wanting them, so maybe we can sell them. Your constant demand for money to spend is getting annoying. You have already had the armour and sold that. We are all managing on the same money as you and we don't want to keep selling everything we find.  To solve Rizzit's problem we should all pick an item from the loot, keeping the rest as party treasure for the mean time. If there are any items that are not wanted by everyone, we sell them off and share the money. That should help your bank balance along with the repayment of your identify components.... you are gonna have to learn to limit your purchases though. Maybe you should seek financial advice..."

"I agree with everybody." says the Wizard Nosnibor earnestly not wanting to offend anyone.

"Keep the goggles then," says Rizzit glaring at Limara "I just want the stuff sorted out so we can get back onto the job at hand.  Are you sure we all manage on the same money?  Seemed you were pretty well kitted out when you first joined us"

"If there are items, such as the weapons, that nobody wants to use then we should sell them.  If there is someone that would like to use them then they should stay with the party" says Beltain "But we need to be getting back, we still have complete our mission and remove the threat to this land for Lord Hawklin"

"I agree." Says The Wizard Nosnibor as he turns to Rizzit. "We want to see more of that Daring Zoodoo that you-do so do-do."

Lord Hawklin confirms that he would like the party to check out the "open" portals in the Nexus, to see if they pose any threat to Cormyr..

"Your friend Bibaboba..." he pauses "Bibabub...Bibaboob.." he stutters attempting to pronounce the name "THE DWARF!... Has gone to the dwarven village of Glen, in the Dalelands.  There has been a drow attack there and he has relatives who reside there.  The bard Coleridge has not been seen, apparently he did a rousing performance in the Laughing Lass, but he hasn't been seen since.  Rest assured if he turns up we will inform him of your current status."

"We sell the unwanted arms and armour only?" Beltain asks the group "Are you sure that you don't want to use the Battleaxe Lady Elinor?"

"I am not interested in the battle axe" says Elinor in reply, "I'll wear the goggles if we are travelling at night and I am at the front of the party, but I'm not bothered about owning them."

"If I can raise enough from my share of any money to enchant my greataxe, I will willingly give up the battleaxe and the greatclub for sale. It seems also that Beltain has a valid reason for not keeping the Banded armour... I gotta raise around 1300 shiny ones, tho.  As for the bottle, I agree with Rizzit - sellin' it for 50 seems like a thief's bargain. I think that if I can use the ring, I'll stand all the night time watches.  I like the idea of a ring that removes the need for rest and food. Too often I've been short of both."

"Well I have the Horn. Which I think I'll find useful. I don't really need treasure, it's not really what I'm in this for, but I'll put this horn to good use. If no one else wants the bottle I can take that too. Perhaps it's full of nice spicy sauce or something.  Mister Feng. If you need 1300 gold pieces I can give you about 500 towards your goal. I wish I had more, I probably would have if we'd kept up the swear box."

"Rizzit, I think you should 'identify' all the unknown magical treasure" says Limara with a smile at the kobold "I can detect magic on them to make sure there is something for you to detect. We can take the money for the pearls you need from the party funds. "

Limara sweetly smiles at Rizzit,"Your opinion is just as valid as mine, my little dragon friend. Please don't ever think it isn't.... I understand your need to replenish your stock, I just don't want us to be hasty in what we sell and find we regret it later." she then turns to the party's paladin "Elinor, if you don't want to own the goggles then I would like select them as my choice... it would seem that no one sees their use, where as i would say they were the pick of the haul... is there nothing that you would like from the booty?  Say what you want, if someone else wants it too then a brief discussion, or a roll of dice, can sort it out.."

The beautiful cleric then turns and addresses Lord Hawklin, "Your Lordship, thank you for keeping us informed about our friends. The open portals will be our next target and we will endeavour to bring concise details of what lies beyond."

Then she turns her charm on her fellow cleric "Hon, if we sell the mundane stuff, the shocking axe, the greatclub and the banded armour, how much will that raise?.. Is everyone sure they don't want the great-club?  It's a magical blunt weapon.." and then continues to the rest  "I do think everyone should have an item from the treasure. It would be unfair if someone missed out. If someone is missing out on a choice, would it not be fair for them to have an item from the sale pile to sell for themselves?  My suggestion would be, if anyone wanted to raise money, instead of choosing from the 'treasure' list they should be able to choose an item from the 'to sell' list, sell it and keep the money. That way people can improve their weapons and buy spells and the like without having to sell something they want to keep in the party.... what do people think? "

Beltain responds to Limara's question "Well Princess, as you know we did not bring the mundane items with us but left them in a pile outside the steps to the nexus.  The only ones with us are those that party members thought useful to them.  For example Elinor took a Longbow and Nosnibor some arrows.  If we sell the battleaxe(2,000), club(1,000) and banded mail(2,125) we would get 5,125gps which is 854gps each, not a fortune but enough to restock on potions and such or maybe to buy a wand of magic missiles!  Also remember that we have found some cash, not a lot, 102 gp, but that might be useful for Rizzit if he is Identifying items."

Beltain pauses and thinks, not wanting to offend his partner "As far as I am concerned Princess, the party allocation after the Zhent fight worked well and although there were not appropriate items for some of our number the overall capability of the party was improved.  As regards selling items, I think that all items, that we can't see a need for now or in the future, should be sold and the money shared equally" he says, "Those items, that someone can use, should be allocated to party members.  We should keep track of who has what so that we can ensure, as far as possible, each member has a fair share.  If there is disagreement then we should obtain party consensus, as we do now."

"I agree with Beltain," says Rizzit tiring of the discussion "He should be the keeper of the treasure records and as such his decision should be followed"

"Feng does not want to own the ring, but will use it until we get a larger haul to split up.  It's been a while since a foe has tumbled down to the netherworld to serve Feng in the afterlife - Feng's axe is restless."

"Have we discussed enough?  I think we need to kick on and get back to the Nexus."

Feng grunts his assent

"Feng I can lend you my share of the loot if it gets your enchantment"

Feng brightens up at the thought of the magical enhancement and nods "That would be most generous - perhaps if both Nosni and yourself shared the burden until I come into the funds required?"

"Sounds good to me" agree Rizzit

"Laskurs' Bane will then bite hard upon Feng's enemies!" says the barbarian with a bleak smile.

Elinor picks up the goggles. "Limara- we can take turns wearing these, depending on who is at the front"

Feng screws up his brow, caught in the throes of tortured academia "I Got 788 Gold, I'm getting 800 gold, I'm spending 100 gold on potions which leaves me about 600 short to enchant Laskur's Bane. That means Rizzit and Nosni would have to lend me 300 each?"

"Me an' Laskur's Bane are better at division than addition.." he adds with a smile.

Rizzit hands Feng the Ring "This is better on either you or Beltain bud, you to give you more time on guard duty and Beltain if he wants time to scribe scrolls and other magicy stuff"

"Better on me, I reckon. Also, I'd be happier on guard." says the warrior Feng

"Works for me Feng" agrees Beltain "I'm not able to do much crafting at the moment, if I need it then I'll ask to borrow the ring"

The Wizard Nosnibor gingerly moves closer to Feng and nervously hands him 300 gold pieces. Feng notices that this is probably the closest he has ever come to the lanky elven prestidigitator and he never noticed that he sweats so much. Feng also notices the The Wizard Nosnibor seems to be muttering something under his breath. Listening carefully he thinks it could be the words 'DON'T EAT ME' over and over again. Once he has given Feng the cash the Wizard "Eh.. I.. I .. I Agree with everyone especially Beltain." the wizard tells the rest of the party.

"Bel hon," Limara says, glad the issues have been resolved "That is fine by me. I am glad you are now the keeper of the treasure list.... I will gladly carry the party funds in my haversack, you will keep the accounts though, for your pen is mightier than my sword... on this occasion.." she giggles, "Make sure Rizzit's pearls are paid for, or he will have an i.o.u in the first page.  I also agree to picking from the treasure at a later date when we have more to choose from. That way everyone will get something they want..."

"Thanks you all for trusting me with this" says Beltain and proceeded with the sale of the Battleaxe, club and Banded mail and the division of the money gained.  He dons his chain shirt ready to set out again.

Limara buys up a veritable banquet of food in the town and has it shipped through the portal for Captain Dunman and the knights, who are surprised and overjoyed with the magnificent fare which will brighten their somewhat tedious duty in watching the crater.  

*The rest of the party buy their provisions speedily and make hast back to the ruins and the steps down to the nexus*.


----------



## Greyhawk

*Disaster*

The party sell some of the magic items that they found and the party goes shopping in the city of Suzail.  Feng has Laskur's Bane enchanted.

Rizzit detects that the bottle is an Eversmoking Bottle: and the shield carried by Beltain is a +1 Wooden Shield of Arrow Deflection

"Well" Rizzit concludes smugly "If we are finished we should head back, who knows what may have happened in our absence?  Let's hope Lord Hawklin can gain something from that Zhent"

"Ooh. That Bottle is a truly marvellous item of wonder. I think we should keep it. I would happily use it. As it is both useful and none damaging. And I can think of a lot of uses for it in conjunction with illusions."

"Or you could jam it up someone's arse" Feng tells him "Now I have Laskur's Bane enchanted as befits a hero, I'm good to get outta here."

"I hope the Zhents sent some more troops out lookin' for the prisoner - I'd hate to think of them gettin' away."

"I say. The horn and the bottle are similar in use but different enough for them to be used in conjunction. I'd like to have the bottle if possible please? I will donate the 1100 gold pieces I have in my possession to party funds. To cover incidentals. Would that be fair?" asks TW Nosnibor, "Why don't you just carry it Nos, it will be cheaper for you..." Limara smiles "It's useful treasure so we aren't going to sell it to the vendors. When we share out the loot at a later date you can have it as one of your choices if you like."

As they go to leave the city Lord Hawklin smiles at Limara and then bows "A most generous gift to my troops" he tells her "I'm sure Miss Dunmen's men will appreciate the gesture, I'm sure she will to, although she would be loathe to admit it."  He turns to the rest of the party "Safe travels.  I will see you soon"

the party head off, passing through the Purple Dragon camp and reaching the ancient ruins without incident.

Beltain looks around and immediately notes that the bodies of orcs, humans and ogres are missing as is the pile of mundane treasure items "Watch out!" he warns his companions "We have had visitors"

"Lets hurry inside, this sunshine hurts my eyes" moans Rizzit, "I wonder what that plant is there, I don't remember seeing it last time? Any know about such things?"

Beltain, who is a herbalist, goes and examines the plant carefully.  His herbalist skills do not let him down. Beltain carefully gathers the plant, taking care to leave some to grow again and stores it against future need

"Interesting," says Rizzit "But something for the clerics I think" and wanders off bored.

"Feng" calls Rizzit "You brave enough to rush down there and surprise any enemies?"

"Never failed to be, yet." grunts Feng and grabs his axe in both hands and charges down the stairs "FENG KILLS! FLEE IN TERROR! FENG COMES!"

Rizzit smiles "Works every time" mumbles the Kobold to himself as he follows Feng at a more sensible pace (mother always said not to run with sharp axes)

Beltain too, moves swiftly to the top of the stairs eager to pursue those who had scavenged the party's mundane loot

The Wizard Nosnibor proceeds at a more leisurely pace, ties up Robinson and picks up Pussy and wanders towards the others. "I wonder if fog would be useful in this situation?" he mutters to himself.

Beltain looks at The Wizard with alarm "Don't use the horn without someone in the lead asking" he requests quickly "We need our wits about us and to be able to see what's ahead"

"Does anyone remember if the other stairs went down to the same room as this set?" asks Rizzit "Otherwise it may be worth clearing them later and checking what goodies lay below"

Elinor leaves Legend with the other horses, hefts her sword, and follows Feng and Rizzit down the stairs alongside Beltain.

Rizzit moves slowly forward, cautiously moving as quietly as possibly and using the shadows, he listens intently for any sounds ahead (and sends wizzy first so can u put him on the map pls)

The area is empty.  Indeed the slain orcs and the loot the party left behind is gone. The portal stands, glowing softly.  Hard wall can be seen within the portal 

[Beltain] I am back at the keyboard.

While he waits Beltain goes and examines the Southern edge of the cavern looking for evidence of a collapsed ceiling or a sign that the blocked stairs, seen from ground level emerged here.  Beltain ascertains that the southern end is intact, it hasn't collapsed.  But the stairway down is strewn with rubble, the ceiling there collapsed.  It seems the rocks were cleared from the inside...someone dug out!

"What are Mr Nosnibor and Limara doing our there? I shudder to think" says Rizzit to Beltain looking innocent.  The cleric looks back towards the stairs before he realises that the kobold is taunting him.

"Well, there's nothin' doin' here at the mo'" says Feng  "Belt, do you want to take a look up top and see if there's owt we've missed? Prap's there is another way down. Prap's the scavengers and cleaners up after..." He furrows his brow  "Unconsidered trifles" Grins "Lives in the ruins, and not thru the portals.  Gotta be worth taking a butchers. - You comin'?"

"Ill wait down here for Lim and the others to join us" replies Beltain "I'm sure that we can open this portal with the correct words, but I think they wouldn't want to... to well  miss the fun!"

Feng shrugs "OK, Stay put, and I'll take a look topside" and so saying he goes up to the surface and takes a look for another way down, or for tracks or marks made by the removal of the bodies."

"Right-ho" agrees the cleric "See you soon, and send word if there's owt going on upstairs" he says with a wide grin.

"You'll hear the screamin', right enough." laughs Feng and starts to look for tracks

"You could use your tracking skills to determine where the people came from and where they went after cleaning up" says Rizzit helpfully "Up top that is"

"There were bodies down here too" points out Beltain "And it would be interesting to known if they, whoever they are, took those bodies upstairs or through the portal..."

"Bah. It's almost against the grain to try to track such slinking, cowardly bastards. But than, they may have some wealth that they might be persuaded to share?"

The Wizard Nosnibor comes down the stairs holding his Horn.  "Are you sure you don't want something fogged up? I can't wait to try this out. It's so exciting." he implores.  "Oh! Where is all the equipment gone? It looks like someone has appropriated it. Oh that's so nice. I hate to see things go to waste."

Meanwhile Limara searches the area to see if there is any clue as to where the bodies and loot went then she follows the trail of blood down the stairs.

Feng finds no tracks and although he looks around upstairs for another way down, he finds that the other staircase upstairs is completely blocked.

"Open this portal and lets get in guys" says the kobold impatiently

"I agree" agrees Beltain "Just as soon as the others come up.  Perhaps we should also see if there are words of power that will close the gate too?  Things like '[close, pull, shut, draw] the veil of the universe for me.' might do it" he adds

Limara calls for her dog..."here Gypsy.."

Beltain touches the archway, his fingers tracing the arcane writings. He speaks the words "Part the veil of the universe for me"   The archway seems to change colour slightly as if the stone were a lighter shade of grey than before. The air around it has a peculiar odour, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit. The space within the archway becomes illuminated with a foggy light...

Elinor takes  a look through the portal- all she can see is the dead griffon from earlier.  "Let's go" she says, and steps through.  Rizzit and Wizzy follow Elinor through the portal and Feng bustles up, unwilling to lose point to the Paladin "Move aside, there and give me axe-room!" he calls out.

The Wizard Nosnibor takes a tentative step through the portal. "I do hope we don't have to do anymore torturing today"

Worried about the possibility of scavengers about Beltain remains with the horses for a while.  "I will stay guard out here, I don't want another Zhentarim sneaking up on us.  Come and get me if you find anything interesting"

"Is there any evidence that our loot or the bodies came through this way?" Rizzit asks Feng.

"I feel so much safer knowing Beltain is out there saving us from any rampaging Zhentish hordes" the kobold says laughingly

Feng grunts, "Let's try this gate - someone say them mystical words." he exclaims "I reckon whoever removed the bodies and nicked the loot lives in the ruins - look, the body of the griffon is still here." and he readies "Laskurs Bane"

"Come on Pussy." says the wizard "We'll see which wonderful place this portal takes us. It'll be such an adventure."

"Mr Nosnibor could you open a portal for us please?" the kobold asks him politely.

"Absolutely Learned Rizzit. If I am able" says TW Nosnibor with a smile.  The Wizard Nosnibor goes up to the portal and traces the Arcane writings in much the same way that he saw Beltain do it earlier.  "Part the veils of the Universe for me."he says cheerfully  "I do hope this works Pussy" he mutters to his cat.

"This is exciting, what new realms await us on the other side of the doorway to the unknown" says Rizzit peering through the portal

The archway seems to change colour slightly as if the stone were a lighter shade of grey than before. The air around it has a peculiar odour, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit. The space within the archway becomes illuminated with a foggy light...

Elinor moves up to the portal.  "Step aside Nosnibor, I'm going to take a look" and she leans forward and looks through the portal.  "Looks rather arid" she comments after a moments study "Can't see anybody around" 

"Doesn't look very promising through there, lets try a different one" says Rizzit in a bored tone.

"Oh no" interrupts Nosnibor quickly "We've opened it now. Oh do let's go through. Oh Please!  Can we? Can we? Can we? Can we?" says The Wizard Nosnibor like a whinging little brat.

"Off you go then, shout if you see anything nasty" says Rizzit with a shrug.

"I will accompany the wizard," says Feng stoicly " Just in case some harm should befall him."

Limara looks at the opened gate to see if there is any clues to where the loot and bodies were taken..  "I wonder where it goes... The Anvil perhaps..?" she frowns, "If its hot we will need a lot of water.... and medium and heavy armour might be a problem too.." she pauses, "And a bucket & spade for Nos". 

"It got colder when we opened the portal" says Rizzit grumpily "Well I don't like the look of it there, looks cold and barren.  It must be my turn to open one" he says rushing over to a portal. "Part the veils of the Universe for me." he intones.

"What? Do you not enter here, wizard?" Feng asks puzzled "Someone choose swiftly, Laskur's Bane grows thirsty"

"Oh I am so honoured that you'd trust me so. You chaps are just the best. " and The Wizard Nosnibor puffs out his chest and strides through the portal in a brave and confident fashion.

"Look, we have got to search all the portals" she patiently tells Rizzit "We will have to check it. Lets get it over and done with..  C'mon Feng... let's go and find you something to hit" she states as she walks boldly through the second portal.

Elinor follows Nos and Limara through the portal and without further word, Feng stalks after Nosnibor.  'Some things are bound to end in tears' he thinks.

"Ooo very restful" says Rizzit glimpsing the other side of the third portal "Hey where did everyone go?"

Rizzit moves to the second portal and with a deep sigh follows the party moving into the greyness.

Limara circles the area around the portal searching for any evidence of other travellers and the direction they took.

"Why are we here, the other portal had trees and grass" moans Rizzit

"So Rizz... are you going to tell anyone what you saw through portal three ?..." asks Limara

"Trees and grass!" says the kobold looking around the party expectantly.

"Arr..trees, something to look forward to..." Limara smiles, "Anyway, how come you don't like the hot desert?" she asks Rizzit

"There were probably little fluffy bunnies there to" he says glancing at sideways at Nos, "Its boring here" he continues "And it's too bright here for my poor eyes"

"Hopefully" says Limara sympathetically "We won't have to stay here too long.. You need some sunglasses"

"Your right" the kobold says squinting "I like the heat though"

"Yes" agrees Limara "It's a nice change to feel some heat from the sun... " 

"So where do we go from here?" asks Rizzit, "It all looks the same"

Limara shrugs "I guess we head towards the mountains over there, we need to try and identify where we are.  If we can't find any sign of activity then we head back and try portal three."

Limara checks the architecture to the north of the portal to see if there are any clues as to its origin.  She sees no evidence that anyone came through here or any sign of the lost loot.  The huge chunks of stone littered about are indeed very old. The stone has been worked in ways she has not seen before.

"Someone decide what to do and I will follow, I can't see too far myself" says Rizzit, fed up with the barren place, suggests a move "I dont like it here, can't we go to the woodland portal, fluffy bunnies Mr Nosnibor"

"Let's get back" agrees Feng "I only got one waterskin and I don't fancy traipsing around a desert with that."

"I agree" says Elinor.  She looks a little flushed, and runs a finger around the neck opening of her armour.  "Let's go somewhere a little less hot.  We're just not equipped to travel here, and there's no sign of passage" and with that Elinor moves back towards the portal and steps through. "Hello Wizzy" she says to the small creature that greets her return.

Rizzit and Feng head back to the nexus

"Trees" says Feng "I like the idea of trees. If need be I can track and ambush in woods - I did most of my growing up in places like that."

and he and Rizzit with wizzy head off through the third portal.

"Oh" says The Wizard Nosnibor, disappointed "But I wanted to make a sand castle. Oh well." and looks around one last time before he follows the others through back through the portal.

"Come on everyone, it looks lovely in here" calls Rizzit from the woodland glade "This is much nicer" and he looks around and listens for any unusual sounds

"Stay loose" advises Feng " This area is great for an ambush." and he thumbs his axe's edge as he takes cover behind the wall.

The Wizard Nosnibor too follows the others through the next portal.

Limara returns from the sun-blasted portal with her dog and goes through, just in time to see Nosnibor's leg disappearing into the adjacent gateway, she goes to follow him ... but before she goes through she remembers Beltain and pops back to tell him that we are going through portal three. They return together and go through portal three to join the others.

Limara's dog gypsy, passes through the portal into the glade, once it reaches the other side the dog becomes very nervous, barking and making whimpering noises.  It then turns and flees back through the open portal.  Rizzit notices it is very quiet, no sounds of wildlife.  Feng does not spot any tracks..

"Hey its very quiet here" says Rizzit "Wow I actually noticed something.  What's up with your dog Limara?"

"Hmm" Feng considers the situation "A reason to be careful; animals don't lie to themselves - they trust their instincts."  He Carefully scans the woodland for signs of movement, or anything out of place.  "I see an uprooted tree over there - I'm thinkin' of checking it out. Cover me." he tells the others

"I got you covered bud" says Rizzit and mentally prepares for a fireball

"If there's nothin' here, I'll check the mound" says Feng with a smile "In the old days folk used to bury their valuables before Banks got invented.".  He grasps Laskur's Bane in an easy grip, and brings it up to his shoulder as he approaches the fallen tree

Elinor closes her eyes and tries to get a feel for the area. "It's true that it's unusually quiet, but does that make it evil?" she thinks, using her abilities to sense the presence of evil.  

As Beltain looks around, his mind flips back to the days before he started adventuring and he was growing up amongst the elves of the High Forest.  He looks around trying to sense the 'wrongness' that Gypsy detected.  He wonders if he has every heard of such a place in the stories from his youth

Rizzit too scans the area, outside of this clearing is thick forest.  Feng looks around but doesn't spot anything unusual.  Elinor tries to detect evil, her powers fail to reveal anything.  Feng begins to walk over to where a tree has been uprooted, Beltain watches as he does so.  Suddenly the low mound begins to move...it appears as if its Alive!!!

"Wow that things just tendriculously huge" exclaims the kobold, "This looks like one for the fighters I think, a very heroic battle  Does anyone know what this thing is, I never heard tales of such a beast in the Underdark"

"Strewth!!!" says Beltain agreeing with Rizzit "If you want to hang the head of that on a wall you'll need a manor-house, no a castle!!"

"Ha Ha!" says Feng dismissively "A walking tree moves towards FENGS AXE!"

"Make sure it don't topple on top o' you when I cut it down" says Feng with a smile "A walkin' shrub ain't gonna get the best of FENG!"

"I've never seen such a thing," Elinor admits, "But I suspect something flaming might have an effect Rizzit" She readies her sword and swallows nervously

Rizzit look at Elnor blankly, wondering what is wrong…

"Haven't you got anything" she starts and then continues, ".....as I was saying, haven't you got anything burning that you could throw at it?"

"I could use a fireball if you think it would help" say Rizzit with a grin, "That's a flaming good idea" he chuckles

"Yeah, or summon some locusts" says Feng missing the pun.

"This is no time for lunch Feng" snaps Rizzit

"Or have you got something like composter's revenge?" suggests Elinor joining into the spirit of the conversation.

"That sounds more like Mr Nosnibors line of magic" admits Rizzit.

"Not yet, Nosnibor has not cooked recently" says Feng with a wide smile

"I have tendency towards the flaming destruction school and he has gone for the totally pants school of magic" responds Rizzit

"If' he's got a pair to strangle this sucker, so much the better for him." Feng resposts

"Maybe he could use his horn of fog or bottle of smoke and we could all run away?" suggests Elinor in jest.

"I suspect he'll try to offer it a sweetie, tho'." says Feng with a sigh "Which should be good for a laff, at least."

"Except of course a paladin would never run away" injects Elinor, just in case anyone though that she had made the suggestion seriously.

"What, not even when you are up against something you can't beat and yer widdlin' yer drawers?" asks Feng in surprise.

"I think that what might cause the paladin or even the barbarian to back away a little, is the thought of Rizzit just itching to lob a few fireballs in!!" grins Beltain

"Run away?" aasks Rizzit "This is a new and interesting concept, maybe we can discuss it after I have cooked this overgrown lettuce"

"I'll have you chaps know" starts the Wizard Nosnibor, as he gets all huffy. "I am a graduate with merit of the Cerilian School of Thaumaturgy, Evocology and Nercromancy. The most prestigious college of the arcane in my whole dimension. And I feel that you may be stretching it just a touch to say that you actually went to a academy of learning. I thought sorcery was just something that happened to you. Something that was given away free in breakfast cereal."

"You are absolutely right Mr Nosnibor," says Rizzit, not to be upstaged "My magic just comes from the power of dragons past that runs through my veins. I would certainly not wish to imply that it would be as good as the magic that comes from late nights reading books.  I will endeavour to leave something of this beast for you 'book' magic to deal with just so there can be no doubts.  I feel sure it will succumb quickly to one of your riotous jokes"

"You both have great magics," Beltain tells the sorcerer and wizard, "Rizzit's magic extols the inherent might of magic such as the untamed force of the fireball, while Nosnibor's is more subtle such as the varied colours in the dancing flames of his ball of fire and his ability to move it, with the power of his mind"

Beltain gazes in astonishment as more and more of the of the animated plant emerges from the ground. "It's the size of a small house!" he exclaims "From the size of its maw it could swallow one of us – whole" and he shudders in disgust.   "I will attempt to summon some denizens of the celestial planes to hold it back until we can despatch it, or if it proves too difficult, then allow us to withdraw and plan our next action" he suggests.

"What's with you church boys and girls and 'running away', 'withdrawing'" Rizzit protests "I was under the impression we were heroes, if you worried just make sure Feng doesn't get killed and imagine us two can sort out this compost heap."  He says complete with sarcastic voice and bunny ears

"Nobody, least of all me is suggesting running away" says Beltain tersely "You must be reading too much into what I said.  And best not to antagonise it too much, I should think that after pretending to be a hill for so long, the one thing it will HATE MOST OF ALL will be rabbits.  Why wait, rather than banter words with us, why don't you barbeque it with one of your super-fireballs now?"

"Antagonise it? It's a bloody plant, its not like I am waving a bottle of salad cream in its face is it." snarls Rizzit, in a bad mood.

"A plant it maybe, but not like any plant that I've seen before." replies Beltain  "You notice that there are no forest creatures around here?  That's because this plant has either killed or frightened them off.  It certainly isn't going to be smart but sure as elves have pointy ears, it will be pretty pissed off by furry creatures, however cute, burrowing into it and nibbling its innards.  I stick by what I first said, rabbits are not one of its favourites.  -  Now where's the fireball you promised?"

Beltain looks expectantly at the two magic-users

"Whoosh" says Rizzit pointing a finger at the big plant and a glowing pea sized bead streaks toward its target.  It detonates with a low roar, flames engulfing the  Tendriculos

Beltain grins inanely and gives Rizzit a 'thumbs up', that was even better than the one on the Zhents! he exclaims

"Thank you Beltain, I try to please" says Rizzit now smiling again.

"What the hell is that?" Limara exclaims, pointing at the bad tempered plant thing", no wonder Gypsy legged it... lets get this thing dropped quick-sharp, I gotta go - get my wayward pet " she sighs "... and magi, your magic is the same whichever hole you squeeze it out of... it all comes from the weave".  She winks at Nos "do you have anything useful to cast Nos because its massive and I think its gonna hurt us, a lot....please say you have "

The beautiful cleric then turns her charm on Beltain "Well Bel my sweet, if this turns nasty at least we have a quick escape" she smiles, "Worst case scenario, or plan B as I like to call it.."

"Mmmm. I think this has the potential to turn pretty nasty pretty quickly." Elinor judges "I will try and bow and arrow it, has anyone got anything more effective up their sleeve?"

"Wow my fire hardly touched it," says Rizzit sadly "This is going to take more than a couple of spells to take down, are we going to put some nice tough armoured people between the mages and that thing?"

"So you think that you and Feng are not going to sort out the compost heap by yourselves now?" Beltain asks Rizzit with a false air of innocence "You aren't thinking of defence or, dare I say it, retreat already are you?"

"Most definitely not, I don't believe I have ever fled the battlefield..." Rizzit respons huffily "Or died on it" he says with a smile

"Then let's get to it and fricassee this legume" Beltain replies "How about it Nosni - any of your long-lasting balls of fire available?"

"Mr Nosnibor please show us a dazzling display of magic" asks Rizzit more in hope than expectation.

"I will just reach into this here book and see what I can find chaps." says The Wizard, "However, as we didn't think to actually rest when we went back through the portal I have not got any more spells than I did at the end of the fight with the ogres. So it's either an acid arrow or silent image" and a magical arrow of acid springs from the wizard's hand and speeds to its target. "Crikey." he exclaims in surprise as the missile hits.

"Well it was a close thing but at least it hit" he says with a cheery smile.

Beltain calls on the forces of his god to aid him and far away, on the Celestial plain, the call is heard.  Fire Beetles respond and three start the journey to aid the cleric in his need.

Elinor, with the bravery installed through years of training and devotion dashes forwards and strikes out at the Tendriculous with her longsword.  Sadly she misses "I was hoping that would be tree-mendous...." she quips.

"I just knew Elinor would be brave enough to face it with bared steel" says Rizzit , "You could take a few lessons there Beltain, that's real bravery"

"Yes, that's true, don't you feel proud of her!  Don't be sad that you aren't as brave Rizzit, you help the party in your own way too!" Beltain consoles the kobold

"Twiggery pokery" says Elinor, confusing everyone.

"Better luck next time M'lady" says Rizzit galently

"Bah!" roars Feng "Too far away for my axe to reach! I will distract in order to draw it away from Elinor." and jumps up and down shouting loudly "FIGHT FENG!"

Rizzit looks slightly shocked by Fengs apparent caution in the face of an enemy  "Hmm, dying really does seem to have affected poor Feng's courage then, lucky we still have the ladies to brave this foe"

"I think Elinor is the best at puns" says The Wizard "But I might Hedge my bets on that one", says the Wizard Nosnibor while giggling like a girl.

"Leaf it out Nos..." responds Limara in kind "I reckon you are bark-ing up the wrong tendriculos there..." she grins

Rizzit looks confused "Just hit it" he asks

"Sap" says Limara, on a punning roll.

Limara takes out her magic crossbow and targets the creature but the bolt flies wild.

"Bark-ing up the wrong tree? Hahaha" laughs The Wizard "Very good Limara. I think you've got to the ROOT of the problem there."

The huge plant creature grabs Elinor with one of its huge tentacles, crushing her.  She attempts to struggle free but the creature's hold is to strong as it lifts her up and brings her to hits huge maw.  The party are shocked as Elinor is bafly hurt.

Rizzit speaks for all when he says "Oh no this is not good at all"

It then grabs Feng pulling him toward it huge mouth and biting at the barbarian, who nevertheless manages to whack it hard with his axe as he approaches it.

Rizzit points his finger and the beast is again engulfed in flame

"Well we're in trouble now. He's got us by the Conkers an' no mistake." says The Wizard with a frown

"We need the special branch..." says Limara grimly

"That was acorn-y one Limara. Kekeke.", says The Wizard Nisnibor sounds a little like the late Poacher.

Limara giggles

The Wizard mutters arcane words and two boring old magic missiles with absolutely no distinguishing features what so ever fly from the his hands. He watches as they impact on the big planty thing as he giggles childishly.

"I know a man that has his missiles look like clacking and biting skulls.... not boring at all.." says Limara conversationally to the wizard.

"Can you target a specific tentacle with those missiles boys?" she asks the two magic users.

Rizzit tells the others "Everyone needs to hurt this thing fast" unnecessarily.

"Indeed...." says Limara "Mental note...take notice when my dog legs it, it for a reason!!!"

Three fire beetles appear and scurry toward the plant creature.

Beltain gulps as the creature manages to hit and pick up the mighty barbarian.  He conjures a spiritual weapon hoping to damage the creature more but although he hits he is disappointed with the small damage from the weapon of force.

"BLOODY PLANT IS TOUGH!" yells Feng "FINALLY AN ENEMY WORTHY OF THE MIGHTY FENG!"

Beltain thinks back to his days of priestly training, recalls that these creatures can indeed swallow whole.  He has also heard that the digestive juices inside a Tendriculos have a paralyzing effect.. 

Elinor struggles in the creatures grasp but the plant creatures grip is firm, and Elinor cannot break free..  "I....almost...made...it....." she gasps 

Feng mighty thews bulge as he pits his strength against the gigantic plant... but he is no match for the beast "Bugger" he exclaims in disappointment 

"Bad luck!" agrees Beltain sadly "The thing seems to have both massive strength and the odds on its side" 

"Perhaps if we gave it some baby-bio. Or some other plant food. Then it may leave us alone." jokes The Wizard Nosnibor Limara conjures a spiritual weapon and tries to cut the tentacles with her spiritual weapon, but misses "Damn!" she mutters and reloads her crossbow.

"Wish us luck...." Elinor gasps as she wrestles helplessly with the sinewy tentacles and she struggles as the tentacle draws her to the creatures huge open mouth. She fights hard...but it is not enough, she is swallowed whole.

Beltain groans with despair at the plight of the fighters.  The creature seems to have a huge amount of hit points, it can hit with ease and once it does it can win the grapple with no problems and drag even the strongest of the party to its maw.  "What can be done?  Has anyone a plan with any chance of success?" he asks grimly 

"Mr Nosnibor" says Rizzit "Please take this scroll of ray of enfeeblement from me to use on it, may make it weaker and help anyone grappled"  

Inside the creatures mass, Elinor is coated in digestive juices!  She fights off their paralysing effect, she is burned by acid, but her armour stops the damage - for now!. 

"Nooooo not the fair Elinor" groans the kobold Meanwhile another tendril crushes the life out of Feng.  Feng's body falls to the floor...dead

"ughh, not again" bemoans Rizzit 
Rizzit moves close to Mr Nosnibor and  casts his last fireball "here this scroll may be of use" 

The plant is hit but seems to regenerate a little.  The damage done by Nosnibor's acid is still apparent though…. 

"I have scorching rays next but i need to get closer" gulps Rizzit "Anyone else able to summon creatures up?  I don't like to say this but unless we retreat now we will lose more."

"The choice is retreat to fight another day or die bravely (but foolishly)" says Beltain very sadly "I just can't see how we can do it.  I don't want to raise false hopes, and this is a very slim chance, but last time you left Feng for dead he materialised back outside the city.  If he is so beloved by his one-eyed god, perhaps the same thing may happen again, and if for him then why not for the Lady Elinor?" asks Beltain in hope... 

But Rizzit dismisses the possibility "He had a ring last time I think, didn't that go afterwards?" 
Beltain shugs "I don't know, you were with him so I guess that you will know" he answers dejectedly "Everything is blurring now" 

"Buck your ideas up there laddy, the battle is not lost yet" says Rizzit with false cheerfulness "Although it will be if you give up all hope" 

"I don't see that hope has anything to do with the reality of this situation, it's the facts and the lack of a plan with a chance of success" Beltain groans "Just tell me, what can we do that stands a chance of freeing Feng or Elinor?" he asks "Tell me, if you can" 

"I agree with Rizzit." The Wizard admolishes "What sort of heroes will we be if we give up hope now. We have two comrades in dire need. We MUST save them.  Did anyone else notice that it didn't regenerate the acid damage? Perhaps it is vulnerable to acid." 

"Thank you Mr Nosnibor, we will save Elinor and recover the brave Feng's body to raise" replies Rizzit

The Wizard Nosnibor take a scroll from Rizzit and to cast at the big bush-like beastie. 

"I have some acid splash spells, and a flask of acid" Rizzit ponders 

"I suggest trying the acid flask fair Rizzit." suggests The Wizard Nosnibor 

"Please, please don't move forward Nosni, we are out of its reach - at the moment - if you go forward you just add another person to be rescued!" implores Beltain 

Nosnibor reads the scroll, and a coruscating ray springs from Nosnibors hand reducing the plant creature's strength.

Beltain casts another Spiritual Weapons spell and then will direct all his efforts in breaking through the skin where he thinks Elinor is, it hits but does little damage.


"I can see nothing, beyond what I am doing, that gives even a slim chance of success.  Unless the situation changes, I intend to retire next round either into the woods to fight on from there but only if you others will join me.  Otherwise I will go through this and the next portal.  To stay here and attempt to engage the beast in melee is suicide and pointless." says Belatin "I implore and urge you to do the same.  Feng and Elinor gave their all to buy us time to live on, don't let their sacrifice be in vain" 

"We are screwed here guys," admits the kobold "Let's head back through the portal shut it down and sort out what to do next.  Wizzy, what you doing over there, I told you to stay with me, now get back into the portal quickly" 

Elinor can feel her limbs getting heavy, but fights off the effects of the digestive juices and makes one last attempt to scramble up and out towards the light.  Her feet and hands fail to get a grip on the slippery surface of the creatures guts and she slides back again. 
"If only we could help Elinor" says Beltain "Does anyone have anything they think could aid her escape?" 

"I'm afraid i myself am completely stumped too." The elven wizard tells Beltain "I have no spells left but a mage armour and sleep spell.  My bow will hardly do damage to a creature of that size and my knowledge of Horticulture leaves me at a loss for a plan.  If acid does hurt it, try using your flask Rizzit to see if it does. Then perhaps we can come back armed with acid arrows, spells and flasks and retrieve the bodies of our fallen companions to have them brought back from the dead. That at least we can do!" 

"We already know acid works Mr Nosnibor, unfortunately I cant throw one very far and will make easy picking if I get that close to this beast" say Rizzit in exasperation. 

"My spells can neither help them nor kill it" the beautiful cleric tells the others sadly "I think we are all dead if we stay, I too say retreat thru the portal. Thou with heavy heart....".  She picks up her shield and steps through the portal..."Let's go work out how to fix this mess.." 

"Rizzit i understand that we do know acid can damage it, but I was hoping that acid did more damage" Nosnibor continues "Or damage that the creature cannot regenerate from. I would suggest that we can a comparison attack do double check this possibility. So I ask you not to go back through the portal just yet, but spend another minute or so ascertaining my hypothesis. For indeed information about this creature may seem to be power." 

"No Nosni, we cannot stay!  This round the tendriculos will kill the beetles and could move forward to bring us within AOO range.  Observe now, as it makes its move, the damage done by your acid and how much of it has healed." says 

Beltain urgently "We must go now, and consider our response, or linger here and surely die" 
The Tendriculous pulls its self up with almighty strength, freeing itself for the roots and briars.... 

Rizzit and wizzy go through the portal, on the other side he will watch the beast through the portal, leaving Nosnibor and Beltain with the huge creature.

The wizard Nosnibor casts Mage armour upon himself and watches the beast emerge with interest. 

Beltain takes a last look at the creature and notes if any of the damage hasn't re-healed, he then steps through the portal. 

"Mr Nosnibor shall I throw the acid flask through for you to try?" calls Rizzit "Once we are all safely away we need to establish firstly if this thing is going to keep try to get after us, then rest up until we have our spells again. I would prefer to keep an eye on the portal so I can see what the beast does.  Doesn't anyone have any magic items that may be useful?" he adds in frustration. 

_In the dark fetid guts of the creature, Elinor tries again to throw off the torpor that threatens to engulf her but finally succumbs to the creatures digestive juices.  _ 

"Ok chaps" says The Wizard, "The acid damage did not regenerate. I think that makes it pretty conclusive. We must fight this thing with acid. I suggest we go back to town. Kit our selves out with acid flasks, Melph's acid arrow scrolls and other caustic cantrips and come back here and get our friends." 

"Your words have much wisdom Mr Nosnibor" says Rizzit "Let us rush with all haste to town and stock up.  If three of us cast enough Melf's acid arrows whilst minor summoned creatures keep it occupied we will have the bounder down in no time, recover our fallen friends and be back in town for tea and crumpets" 

"The problem is to keep it occupied for enough time to render it unconscious." muses Beltain "If that is possible for a plant, and then to deal it lethal damage"  "Come on, get out of its reach, I am in the orc portal room" calls Beltain anxiously to those still within reach of the giant plant. 

"Perhaps we could also bring some summon monster scrolls?" The Wizard continues oblivious to the danger he is in "To keep it busy...We should work out a tactic logically. If one of us summons monsters continuously the other two can cast spells at it as the big plant kills the summoned monsters as they arrive. Maybe we could come back invisible to get ourselves into position first." 

"Good idea again Mr Nosnibor" agrees Rizzit "You are such a learned fellow.  I wish I had the chance to have studied as you did" he sighs

"May I suggest learning to read as a first step dear Rizzit?" says the Wizard pointedly.

"I can already read Mr Nosnibor, I am not that much of a savage" protests Rizzit "So you can read but just choose not to? That certainly is an interesting standpoint to take" smiles the elf. 

"Why do you think I do not read?" asks Rizzit

" I just presumed you couldn't Rizzit. I apologise. I thought sorcerers couldn't read, otherwise they'd have went to school instead of Doing the NVQ in magic." replies The Wizard. The Wizard Nosnibor giggles to himself "NVQ in magic. Hehehehe... I crack myself up sometimes."

"We must cling onto the hope that we can reclaim their bodies and take them back to the city for a raise.  If there equipment has survived it will be a bonus" agrees Beltain

"Wizards are not common amongst Kobolds so there are no schools for mages in our clans" says Rizzit huffily "Our innate magical abilities come from the aeons past links to the great dragons, from time to time this surfaces in a kobold and they usually become sorcerers, you really should read up on it sometime, there is much more to Kobolds than most people think" 

The huge plant creature moves towards Nosnibor, the ground trembling as it moves.  It passes unhindered over the tiny fire beetles.  As the flailing form of The Wizard Nosnibor is dragged toward the drooling orifice of the Giagantic Plant he looks sadly at his rapidly reducing companions and says. "Oh dear, it seems I'm done for. One of you chaps please look after Pussy for me. He has no one else. And every inter-dimensional super-intelligent Pussy-Cat needs a familiar.  Don't let him pine away.  Oh and I nearly forgot he loves liver on a …" but his final words are cut off.

The plant crushes the wizard as it picks him up, draws him to its huge maw, and bites.  The wizard Nosnibor is killed instantly by the creature's powerful bite. "Get the hell out of there!  And what in heaven's name was that scream...?" calls Beltain, his voice tinged with panic.

 "Poor Nosnibor," says the kobold without too much feeling "Now can we please get going before anyone else dies".  He picks up wizzy and leave, mounts up beaker and heads back to the purple knights camp 

Limara crouches down comforting her unhappy pet, she patiently waits for the other three to come through the portal... what's taking them so long she wonders....

 Limara "Geez, we've lost friends today Gypsy... I wish I had realised why the hell you ran off ... bugger" she mourns the loss of her colleagues... " I hope can persuade the Triad can help us with sister Elinor at least, but Feng is gonna be expensive..." she states to no one and looks down at her dogs friendly but clueless expression... 

A tendril whips through the portal searching for further prey, Limara sees it hastily takes her dog and retreats to the surface of the ruins. Beltain smiles with relief as she emerges onto the light of day.

"Oh my god!" exclaims Rizzit "I am glad to be out of there alive but our poor friends" he weeps The remaining party members mount up and gets ready for the off.  "Let us ride with all haste back to the purple dragon knight's camp, we must get back to Suzail" Rizzit says sadly. 
Their hearts leaden, the three riders head back dispiritedly towards the knight's camp.

 

*Their hearts leaden, the three riders head back dispiritedly towards the knight's camp.*


----------



## tariff




----------



## Greyhawk

*In Suzail Once More*

Beltain, Limara and Rizzit leave the ruins.  For a while there is a stony silence.  Each of them reflecting upon what has just happened... 

"Can someone secure the spare horses", sniffs Rizzit "So they are brought along please" Sniff.  And he rides at a determined pace for the Dragon knights encampment.  "We must find more members to bolster our cut down ranks, I would suggest a melee type, a rogue and maybe another mage, what do you two think?" sniff 

Beltain pauses from securing the other horses "It's almost too soon to think about it, with our comrades only just cut down.  I would avoid rogues, they can be more trouble than the little good they add.  I would prefer to stalwart fighters" Beltain looks at Limara "I'm just glad that my lady is still with us" 

Limara looks sad. "Let's not talk about replacements today, have some respect for our fallen ....anyway we cannot let it lie there. We have to find a way to get there bodies back... or at least try our best.  I will secure Elinor's horse to mine...". and so saying ties legend to her horse and then mounts up...

 Beltain regards Limara "Princess, you misunderstand my intent,  we must consider augmenting our party if we are to have a hope of recovering the fallen.  I meant no disrespect to the dead, only that we must develop a strategy that will lead to their return to us, if that is possible."

At last Rizzit, Beltain and Limara arrive back in the Purple Dragon's camp 
"Greeting again Knights," pipes up the kobold "It is with heavy hearts we return so soon, three of our number have fallen to a mighty plant monster" and he then procedes to inform the captain of the encounter.  "So as you can see we need to return to Suzail to report in and hopefully recruit some help to regain our friends bodies" 

"It was gigantic!" exclaims Beltain, fear creeping into his voice "It was enormous and its strength was awesome, Rizzit's fireballs barely made an impression on its resilience and it cured all damage on itself that was not caused by acid.  Further it had two long tendrils that could whip out and catch a character even if they were far away from it.  We were overmatched, vastly overmatched" he concludes and relapses into an introverted silence. 

"The portal will not be opened until 9am.  Feel free to rest here until then" says Captain Dunman solemnly.  "I can find your fallen wizards cat a new home.  If that is what you think best".   She kneels down and scoops up Pussy, who is very quiet and withdrawn.. 

"His name is Moca" says Beltain to the captain "It stands for Minister of Cat Affairs.  And The Wizards last words were that he likes liver..." he shivers involuntarily and turns away. 
"Perhaps if you have a quiet tent, I could commit some of my spells to paper?" the cleric asks the captain, "In times such as these it helps if you keep occupied." he turns to his companions, his eyes still red-rimmed "And if you have memorised spells that you would like scribed I would be happy to oblige" he adds. 

Rizzit makes sure Beaker has enough food and water, give the axebeak a good clean then gets down to some sleep 

Rizzit, Limara and Beltain rest the night... At 9am the portal to the warehouse in Suzail opens.  Standing there is the familiar figure of Lord Hawklin.. 

Rizzit rides through, dismounts and bows deeply to Lord Hawklin "Greetings My lord, we have some grave news" then goes on to tell our story 

Lord Hawling raises a hand and stops Rizzit "Please, the knights here will take you to my chambers, we can discuss things in comfort there.  I will be along shortly, I must speak with Captain Dunman first.  If you wish, you may leave your mounts here." 

Beltain thanks Lord Hawlin and proceeds with the others through into Suzail and hence to Lord Hawlin's chambers. 

"Let's get an advert up in one of the inns straight away to recruit some new people," suggests Rizzit "I think we should ask them to meet us the following afternoon at Lord Hawklin's residence, assuming he is ok with that.  That gives us time to makes ome purchases first, we should then screen the candidates for evil people and then use a zone of truth to check their reliability, things are getting too tough out there to take on any chances who will run at the drop of a hat or may even be working for the Zhents" 
"We need people of solid character like those we have lost if wish to stand any chance of bringing them back" he concludes. 

That sounds very considered Rizzit" says Beltain, his voice showing a slight surprise "What do you think Princess?" 

"We need fighter types" says the lovely priestess  "I too think Rizzit is right..." she adds quietly.  "Are we going straight back to the beast or are we going to try the other portals first?  I think that currently we are too inexperienced to be victorious against it, but I will try again if that's what everybody else wants.." she finishes with a sigh. 

"I agree" says Rizzit "I think we need to try some of the other portals first, maybe we will find something that will help but right now it far outmatches us" 

"I am glad you agree," she says with something close to relief in her voice "I feel bad enough that we couldn't rescue our friends... I would feel worse if we went straight back and did it again" 

After a pause she continues "I wonder how many people will apply to our advert... I hope we attract some decent applicants" 

Rizzit in and thoughtfully chews on a candle 

"I agree with you both" Beltain says nodding "We are not yet powerful enough to take on that hideous beast" he shudders "We will need strong fighters and much preparation before we can go back.  Indeed, I think that we ourselves need the power of more experience before we can face such a threat.  But go back we must, for we must ensure that no more brave adventurers fall victim to such a horrible fate, and to do our utmost to recover our fallen friends", he gives Limara a wan but tender smile and relapses into his own thoughts. 

After a little while Lord Hawklin enters the room.  " Captain Dunman has informed me of the tragic events, but please, id like to hear it from you" He listens to the parties story, his eyes well up when he hears of Elinor's fate "My poor child"  He wipes a tear away and looks up.  "I have sent a detachment of Purple Dragon Knights to the Nexus, to deal with the creature you described.  They are accompanied by a detachment of War Wizards.  Hopefully, well shall hear back from them tomorrow."  He looks at Rizzit, Limara and Beltain.  "I heard you mention you wished to have your ranks filled.  I know of two people who can assist you.  They have been sent for, they should arrive shortly" and, he looks at Rizzit "And refreshments are coming I believe..." 

"My Lord, we are indeed grateful for your swift action." says Beltain echoing the thoughts of the remaining party members "I hope that it will be in time to recover the bodies of our companions - or - or - at least enough of them to allow them to be raised perhaps" his eyes well up with tears and he turns away. 

After a moment he turns back "We are in your debt" he concludes. 
"Ah here's one of the people I mentioned earlier... Mr Pitbull" responds the Lord looking towards the door. 

"I am very pleased to meet you Mr eh Pitbull.  I wonder if you could tell us a little about yourself and why you would like to join our band?" Beltain asks in a clear voice. 

"Greetings Pitbull, I have never met a surface Gnome before and am very pleased to make your acquaintance" and Rizzit puts out a hand for Pitbull to shake 

"A surface gnome?" says Beltain in surprise "I did not know that such existed, except for the tribe of fishing gnomes that is, and I had always thought those merely legends" 

"Well shows what you know then Beltain," says Rizzit frostily "This is no underdark dweller, anything else is the surface as far a I am concerned" 

Beltain laughs "Well perhaps our prospective recruit can recommend a friend that could be considered for our number?  We are still very <b>short</b> of fighting muscle..." 

"It will be nice to have someone closer to my height in the group, although he is still a bit on the tall side" says the kobold considering Pitbull 

"Greetings to you all. I am Pitbull, and to be sure I'd prefer it if you'd leave out the Mister bit. I won't have need of it. For as my Old Mum used to say: Life if for one generation. A good name if forever." says the gnome with a grin.

"I'm not so much a surface Gnome as a Gnome who has found his way to the surface. And, as is uncommon for my kind, have found that the sky is not a thing to worry about falling upon you. Oh no. I am a Gnome of the Deep through and through."  The short Platemailed figure nod his head towards Rizzit. "And although I hale from the depths I do not share many of my races bigotries or hatreds."  He pauses for a moment and then continues "As for telling you a little about myself. I am Pitbull.  Short of stature and long of blade. I love the poetry of steel and music of blood. I am a warrior my profession and as my old mum would tell us: a Gnomishman is never at his best except when brawling." 

The gnome takes a big gulp of air and continues "I am abroad in the lands searching for my twin Brother Poodle and feel that joining forces with a team of doughty adventurers to be an amicable method of passing the time until a clue to his whereabouts comes along. For as you'd all agree: Be on a horse when you go in search of a better one." he looks around and grins. 

Limara waits for a break in the gnome's speech and then interjects "Greetings to you Pitbull, are you well versed in group fighting or are you used to fighting alone ?" she asks the short smiling man with the tall sword. 

"Why fair lady, aren't you a strapping lass to be sure? A shy lil' Gnome like myself doesn't even know where to put his eyes."  Says the Tin-pot Terrier to Limara with a salacious grin.  "Though to answer your question, in the past I have always teamed up with my brother and other adventurers, more recently I've been going it alone. Fore as my old Mum would say: He who runs alone never finishes last. Mind you, she'd also say: A man who runs alone is prey to the wolves. So I'm not sure what advise to take from that." 

Beltain smiles at the gnome "I think that you will do very well, very well indeed in our group" he says "And for our part we gain both a stalwart fighter and the excellent words of wisdom of your mother" 

Limara agrees and smiles at Pitbull, "I'm pleased you are versed in the ways of team fighting.... both Beltain and Rizzit seem happy, as am I, to offer you a place in The Order Of The Initiative... Do you want to join the party?" 

Limara makes a mental note... no short skirts this summer... 

The door to the Lords room opens and another man strides into the room.  He smiles and greet them. 

"Hail Neighbors!" says Sparhawk, pleased to have surprised the others with his unexpected return.  The party welcome Sparhawk and they all chat a while..  Lord Hawklin informs the party that the portal to the purple dragon camp will not be active again until 9am.  The party decide to take the opportunity to look round Suzail, make any purchases, do some crafting or whatever takes their fancy. 

The next day the party with a summons to go see Lord Hawklin.  He explains that the Purple Dragon Knights have returned.  They had managed to slay the Tendriculos and recover enough remains to resurrect Elinor, Nosnibor and Feng.. They were currently being treated in the temple of Tymora. 

Lord Hawklin addresses the party "Please, go see your friends, use the facilities of Suzail,  The portal will open again tomorrow morning at 9.  If you choose to continue this mission I will send for you and you will once again travel to the Nexus.  What we need to ascertain is the location where these portals connect to.  The purple dragon Knights only went to the portal that contained the creature you encountered.  They believe that that portal leads to the High Forest.  See if you can locate the others for us.  Sparhawk and Pitbull, if you both accept this mission you will be paid handsomely.  Your party will fill you in on the details..." 
"If I can be of assistance my lord, you have my sword at your disposal" agrees Sir Sparhawk eagerly.

Meanwhile Elinor sits up and looks around her.  The last thing she remembers is a hopeless struggle in a dark, slimy, restricted space.   She sees Feng and Nosnibor. They look as dazed as she feels. "Greetings friends!  Can I assume that we all fell to the great tentacled creature?  If so it seems that our comrades were able to defeat the beast. I wonder how they did that - it seemed pretty hopeless to me. Perhaps Beltain's beetles felled it?" she jokes. 

Elinor slumps back- she feels tired and overwhelmed with emotion.  She surreptitiously wipes a tear away with the back of her hand.  After a few minutes Elinor gathers her belongings. She turns to the cleric.  "Many thanks Holy Man for your blessed intercessions. We are in your debt".  Resting her hand on the pommel of her sword, she addresses her colleagues.  "Shall we go in search of our comrades? I think they will be pleased to see us" "Thanks, goodman cleric - It's good to be alive again. I assume the bill has been paid, 'cos I'm skint."  He follows Elinor as quickly as his somewhat unresponsive limbs allow.  "I'm feckin' amazed they succeeded where we failed. Perhaps the gods of chance happened to be looking in their direction, 'cos frankly they had all the chances of an elf in a pit-fight." 

Elinor walks somewhat stiffly towards the door of the Temple where she meets the newly arrived Beltain.  Beltain rushes to Elinor and gives her a huge (but chaste) hug.  "Welcome back!" he stammers "You don't know just how good it is to see you back fit and well again" 

Soon the company is reunited and Rizzit runs about hugging everyone's knees for a bit, very pleased to see them return alive.

"Well to be sure I'd welcome a place with you rowdy band of beast buggerers. It'll be a nice opportunity for a bit of fighting." says the gnome "Coz as my old Mum would oft mention: Battle doesn't need a purpose;  the battle is it's own purpose. Gawd Bless me ol' mum." 

The diminutive fighter then turns his attention on the newly arrived and somewhat pallid members of the group "Hail to you fellows and fine fillies newly brought back from beyond the veil of the netherworld." Says Pitbull jauntily and he sweeps his hand through his big 'Elvis' quiff and flips a wink at Elinor in a saucy fashion. "It's good to join a team who are no stranger to taking their lumps. Coz it's a true saying of me dear ol' Mum: We learn little from victory, but a great deal from defeat." 

Beltain looks at Elinor and Feng "I looks as if we are still one of our number missing.  Do you know what's happened to Nosni?  Lord Hawklin suggests that all the members of our company had been rescued...?" 

"Welcome back friends, where is Nosnibor?..." Limara greets the newly arrived pair. 
Sparhawk looks at his companions "Well 'tis good to be back amongst comrades, How about a condensed shortened version of what has happened of late?" 

"Well now Sparhawk, where to start" says Rizzit with a grim look and proceeds to tell the knight about the party's recent exploits. 

"So just another day at the office then neighbour" concludes Sparhawk with a smile.

Beltain spends the day crafting, the others visit the shops and Suzail's other sites... That evening the party get together and a feast is laid on for them at Lord Hawklin's abode.  Elinor and Feng both attend, and much fun is had by all.  It is learned that The Wizard Nosnibor is still suffering after his recent death.  The wizard is still very weak and is being looked after at the Towers of Good Fortune.  It seems the mage will not be rejoining the party at this juncture.  The upside to this is that Pussy has been asked to fill a new position in the capital city.  She has become The Minister for Cat Affairs, a much needed position in this city of cat lovers. 

Lord Hawklin also updates the party on The Zhentarim that had been captured.  He had been interrogated.  His mission had been to patrol the stonelands, and spy on traffic along the Moonsea Ride.  He had encountered a member of The Cult of the Dragon, whom after he had tortured and killed had informed him of the Stonelands ruins.  The zhentarim and his three ogre companions had then gone there and met the party. 

"Well I enjoyed that day of shopping but I am eager to get up and at 'em" says the gnome "As my Old Mum used to say: Fire, Gnomes and Taxmen know no mercy. Lets flick the dust of the this two copper piece metropolis from our size nines and get into some trouble. What say yee?" 

Elinor enjoys the evening, and spends a lot of time talking to Lord Hawklin, asking how the tendriculous was defeated, and telling him everything she has seen so far on her adventures. She also chats with the new warriors Sparhawk and Pitbull. They both seem very pleasant, but she's not sure that she ever wants to meet Pitbull's mother. 

Pitbull eyes Elinor with a lustful eye. He like's 'em big and buxom. 

After a while she starts to reformulate her opinion of Pitbull. Perhaps she should meet his mother, if only to ask her why she didn't castrate him at birth 

Elinor bids the party good night and retires to bed. Which she prays is behind a lockable door. "Good evening everybody.  And a night of good rest to you all.  No doubt we shall need to be in fighting form tomorrow." 

"But fair maiden" protests Pitbull "I am the soul of gentile chivalry. And you are the soul of martial magnificence. As me ol' mum would put it: Anyone who sees beauty and does not look at it will soon be poor. And I would be a veritable pauper if I did not feast upon your glorious visage.".  The Tin-Pot Gnome grins a wide grin and licks his eyebrows. 

"Thank-you-very-much. Uh-huh-huh" says Elinor in a strange drawling voice.  Secretly she is quite impressed by the eyebrow trick.  Perhaps it would be worth getting to know this diminutive chap. 

Enjoys a pleasant evening and retires early so he can be up and ready early in the morning 
Pitbull stays up and gets pissed with anyone who will join him. He is a happy drunk and enjoys telling tall and slightly rude stories. Often involving milkmaids. 

Sparhawk takes a single ale with his new comrade in arms and then turns in for the night 

"If you are buying, Pitbull," says Feng grinning "I'll keep you company. In fact I'll give you a short lesson on keeping up with the orcses in yer cups.  Its a relief to have something like a proper fighter in the group. The lass is willin', but her best ain't really up to the mark. An' as fer Sparhawk. So far up himself he needs a stepladder to climb down." 
"Just watch that little Bastard Rizzit" he continues "He can cast fireballs now, and I think he Likes it  if you know what I mean.  Limara & Beltain will boost yer skills and keep you in a fight, and they're not too shy of a scrap.  But that Nosnibor. A waste of good food. How I havn't fed him his own liver before now, I don't know." 

"Don't steal my kills, n' we'll get along fine." he concludes. 

Limara warmly greets the fallen warriors, embracing Elinor then punching Feng on the arm... "good to see you both up and smiling again... drink anyone ?" and she spends some time with the party gossiping and catching up with Spar and finding out what Pitbull's favourite drink is.. 

At dinnertime Beltain comes down from his room.  His hands show signs of pin-pricks, it looks as if he has been doing sewing, without too much skill. 

Limara then goes upstairs to retire for the evening and pray for her new spells... 

Pitbull welcomes the chance to get in his cups with the mighty Feng. If he wants to go one on one in the drinking stakes he reckons this lil' Gnome is Game. 

"Feng old Fellow me lad, I am glad to be with a group of thrill seeking bravos with an eye on twatting the odd beastie and stupping the odd gal." the gnome chortles "Thanks for your sum-up of the others in the group. I'm sure I'll make my own mind up in time. As my ol' Mum would often say:  You will never know you friends from your enemies until the ice breaks. " 

The party meet at Lord Hawklins abode early in the morning.  Lord Hawklin escorts the party outside. He leads them down the promenade, Suzail's main street, to the western end of the court, the gigantic government building in the centre of Suzail. There, he leads them to a broad set of double doors that appears to be a service entrance for taking large deliveries, as from wagons. Opening it he takes them inside a brightly kit room resembling a small, empty warehouse, 60 feet square and 20 feet high. An identical set of double doors stands on the far side of the room, the sides of the room have piles of empty crates, straw, and minor debris pushed against them. The room smells like horses were recently stabled here. Bright illumination comes from a few globes suspended from the ceiling, radiating magical light. Lord Hawklin ushers you inside and closes the doors behind you. He motions for you to wait there. 

Lord Hawklin turns to face the doors on the far side of the chamber. "In the name of the Forest Kingdom, and of Alusair, the Steel Regent, I bid you open" he says in a loud, strong voice that echoes in the large room. Swiftly, the doors on the far side of the room vanish, replaced by a whirling, sparkling pool of grey light about 6 feet across, hovering about a foot above ground. The pool of light then slowly sinks into the floor until it is only a half-circle, 8 feet high and 16 feet wide. The grey light filling the half-circle fades, and you see a landscape beyond it. The scene is of a rocky wasteland among high hills, at the same time of day as it is now in Suzail. Several dozen armoured men with drawn longbows, obviously Purple Dragons, watch you through the magic portal. Other soldiers behind them gaze at you with mild interest that is quickly lost. One yawns, and two others continue a conversation after only a brief scowl in your direction. 

"The sooner we get outta here, the better. All this piety sticks in my gullet." Feng says in a low voice to Pitbull. 

"Come on let's go through.  The other portals await" say Beltain smiling 

"So this is one of those Portal thingy's." Pitball says examining the portal with a craftsman's 
eye "I love things that help us travel far. My ol' Mum always said: If thew owner of a Goat is not afraid to travel at night, the owner of a Hypogriff certainly won't be."  He hefts his 

Greatsword and strides through the portal heroically. 

Sparhawk bows to Lord Hawklin from the back of Faran "Thank you My Lord", then nudges his noble steed into a walk and passes through 

Beltain gives Limara a huge grin and leads Salix though the gate to the Purple Knight's camp, as he passes through the archway Beltain stops and asks Lord Hawklin if there are any results from the questioning of Kaella, the drow priestess. 

As the party prepare to leave Lord Hawklin replies to Beltain.  "Regarding the drow priestess,  all we found out is that that we already know.  Those drow in the Mithril mines were Lolth worshippers who fled from a faction of drow who now worship a god called Kiaransalee.  The drow told us that it is the Kiaransalee faction that are attacking towns and villages above ground.  We have conformation that it was kiaransalee drow that attacked the dwarven village of Glen, burning it to the ground at night.  We also know that Daggerfalls are having problems with drow, and Randal Morn sent a powerful group of adventurers into the underdark there."  

He smiles and continues "Anyway, do not worry about drow for the moment.  The Zhentarim and the Cult of the Dragon seem to be playing a bigger part here and orcs"  He waves the party goodbye as the portal shuts.  Captain Dunman nods firmly to the party as they ride out of the camp and into the Stonelands...back to the Netherese ruins.

*The party ride back towards the ruins, each wrapped in their own thoughts about the coming day...*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Thunderpeak Orcs*

As the party prepare to leave Lord Hawklin replies to Beltain.  "Regarding the Drow.  all we found out is that that we already know.  Those drow in the Mithril mines were Lolth worshippers who fled from a faction of drow who now worship a god called Kiaransalee.  The drow told us that it is the Kiaransalee faction that are attacking towns and villages above ground.  We have conformation that it was kiaransalee drow that attacked the dwarven village of Glen, burning it to the ground at night.  We also know that Daggerfalls are having problems with drow, and Randal Morn sent a powerful group of adventurers into the underdark there."  He smiles "Anyway, do not worry about drow for the moment.  The Zhentarim and the Cult of the Dragon seem to be playing a bigger part here..and orcs"  He waves the party goodbye as the portal shuts.  Captain Dunman nods firmly to the party as they ride out of the camp and into the Stonelands...back to the Netherese ruins..

The party travel for a while, up ahead Beltain notices a white weasel...sitting on a rock, the creature squeaks excitedly as the party ride near.  Delight shines on Beltain's face as he rides over and gathers the weasel up onto Salix's saddle.  "Goodness, you are a noble animal" he tells it, "Now what shall we call you?"

"Oo a weasel" cries Rizzit and he and Wizzy rush over to say hello "Greeting little one, Wizzy tell the weasel hello and we are friends.  I just love weasels, you know Kobolds use dire weasels as mounts the same way you big folk use horses"

The two weasels snuffle each other, in a weasely fashion.. "What's he say Wizzy?"

"Well, if things go badly, at least we can eat it." says Feng with a shrug and lapses into an introspective mood, hands clenched on the handle of "Lakur's Bane"

Beltain rides back to join the rest of the company, the weasel snuggles close...

"Bloody 'ell" exclaims Pitbull "With all these dogs and riding dogs and weasels and axe beaks and horses and such crap. We're more like a travelling circus that a band of lusty nare-do-wells."

"Please don't stand so close to Beaker Pitbull," admonishes Rizzit "The sun is shining off your bald patch and could well tempt Beaker"

"Bald patch? Bald patch!" retorts the gnome "You cheeky scaly git you. I've got a full head of hair!" says the Gnome as he runs his hand through his sumptuously preened quiff.  "You cannot prevent the bird of sorrow from flying over your head, but you can prevent them nesting in you hair. That's what my ol' mum always used to say. And I think you can all see the relevance of that."

"Could we get a party order together please," asks Limara "How about two warriors front and rear with the clerics and sorcerer in the middle.... "

Limara: gets a cigar out: lights it with a tindertwig and .... after a moment .... blows a big fat smoke ring.  "Bel honey," she continues to her companion "That weasel seems familiar to you.. what's its name?"

Beltain considers for a moment and then answers Limara's question "I think, Princess" he responds "I shall can him Melima Nieninque, or Mel for short.  In the language of the elvish people it means something like snow friend"

"By the way" he continues still addressing Limara "Do you have any idea where the second portal went to?  Lord Hawklin seemed insistent that we find out the location of each of the gates.  Is there anywhere, in this general area, that might fit the description?  Remember, I was back with the horses and didn't actually see the landscape there..."

" In answer to your question Bel, without more exploration it would be hard to say... maybe The Anvil ?" suggests Limara.

"A pity, Princess" says Beltain in response to Limara "I thought that portal two might have been directed to somewhere in the Anauroch, but I have never been there and only know what I have heard in harper songs."

Sparhawk moves to the front and Rizzit moves to beside Elinor, give her his best toothy grin and trots along happily "Lets make haste I am eager to explore some more portals"

After just over 3 hours travel through the rocky wasteland that is the Stonelands, the party arrive at the Netherese Ruins.  The Netherese were a powerful magic using race that walked faerun in its distant past.  The ruin has almost been eroded to nothing; all that remains are the foundations.  A stairway can be seen leading down.

"Hey scaley" the gnome calls to Rizzit "Shift out the way. I'm supposed to ride next to the foxy chick. I mean at the rear to protect our flanks."

"So Elinor you top totty." he says with a gnomish smile "You ever wondered about the advantages of being my height? Lemme enlighten you."

Rizzit leads beaker down the steps after casting mage armour

Beltain dismounts and tethers Salix in a position where the best of the meagre strands grass are available.  Then he takes up Mel and secrets the tiny creature in a pocket of the cloak with some food.  "Stay in there for the moment, things could get dangerous later" he tells his familiar. Then he then walks over to the top of the stairs ready to descend with the others.

"I forgot how to open the portal, hurry up down here and open it will you" the kobold asks Beltain who sighs and proceeds down to join Rizzit in the portal room

"Pleeeeease" adds Rizzit

Beltain moves forward "This could be a big mistake, he thinks to himself" as he says "Part the veil of the universe for me" while touching the frame.

"Thank  for that, action at last." says Feng with relief and prepares to step forward into the portal

Pitbull hops off his Riding dog and tethers it up. It doesn't have a name, the Pint-size procrastinator ain't into anthropomorphisization. He then draws his Greatsword and follows the others.

Limara tethers her horse with the others and equips her shield. She calls Gypsy and they go down the stairs to join the party.  

As Beltain says the command, a mist fills the center of the portal.  With a grunt Feng steps through.  Rizzit sticks his head through the portal.. the Nexus appears as they left it.

Sparhawk sighs and tethers Faran , equipping his shield and drawing his sword he joins the others.  He sees Feng rush through, "Ever rash was our half orc friend there, methinks we shouldst offer back up in the case that the need doth arise" Sparhawk lifts his sword blade in salute and steps through the portal

"Before we do anything else" suggests Beltain "Could someone with tracking skills have a look at the other portals in the nexus area to see if there has been any traffic.  And if it is possible tell us what manner of creatures passed through" but he is ignored in the excitement.

The party proceeds through the activated portal into the Nexus.  Beaker, Rizzit's axebeak mount refuses to pass through the portal, the large creature scared to move through the mist..

This stone mortared room is approx 70 x 70 feet. It is surrounded by a stone wall whose top is crumbling with age. It is about 11-16 feet high. There is no ceiling and the sky can be seen overhead. A fair amount of debris litters the room, rocks, branches, dust. Several bones of differing types can also be seen scattered about. 16 portals line the walls. Some are glowing.

Above the portals, in white paint has be written numbers. These numbers seem to be a recent addition.  The portal the party entered through is labelled 1, the numbers rise clockwise.

"Shall we try number four today then?" suggests Rizzit eager to be adventuring.

Well this place is a bit bloody weird to be sure. " Pitbull tells the others "Mind you. You could make a fortune selling tickets to this place. Each door being a Holiday destination. Call the place Terminal five send folk to exotic destinations. But as my ol' Mum would say: Misfortune only comes when the door is open. Let's find our selves some trouble.  Is that a two headed griffon there? I guess he was in two minds about which one of you he wanted to eat.... Kekekeke. Get it. Two minds?"

"Um pitbull" enquires Beltain "Did your old mum really say 'Misfortune only comes when the door is open. Let's find our selves some trouble'.  And what sort of trouble was she talking about do you think? AND" he continues grimly "The last destination was no holiday I can assure you."

"Haha Beltain you witty dog you." smiles Pitbull "The 'Lets find ourselves some trouble' was my suggestion. A bit of a ruckus never did anyone any harm. Er. Unless it does of coarse.  So is it this gate we're going through?"

"Part the veil of the universe for me" says Rizzit quickly "The best tactic here is to rush in and catch them by surprise Pitbull" as he readies his loaded crossbow

"As I was recently absent for the last quest, I feel I must defer to someone else as to which portal through we must proceed" Sparhawk says as he steps into an open area in this room

"Excellent tactic Rizzit. Get your self away. Missile cover first and all that" says Pitbull with a smirk before heading through the portal.

"I was thinking you rush through right behind my fireball and hack down anything stupid enough to still be standing up" retorts Rizzit with a snarl.

Belatin moves up to support the two foolhardy vertically challenged party members...

"Pitbull," calls Feng "I guess yer mother never had someone come in thru the window. I prefer to come in by whatever method is unexpected. The fight is more interesting that way, and you're more likely to see the finish.  Right, we got a gate? Me, Spar and Pitbull pile thru, I'll take the left, Pitbull the right, and Sparhawk through and front up the centre. The others can pile in behind and shelter behind us. Any questions?". Feng raises his axe to ready a strike and enters the gate as soon as it opens "'C'mon ladies. You want to play with yer pricks for another twenty years? Lets take a chance and pile in."

"You may wanna stay anything that burns easily if your planning on rushing in ahead of me" says Rizzit testily

Pitbull takes a practice swing with his Greatsword."Take the Right? Ok Big Ugly I'm on it. Last one with blood on 'is 'ands is a sissy."   I'll stand on the right then. You get to the left Feng.  Sparhawk lets get into position 'ere."

"Call that a sword?" says Feng with distain  and flourishes his totemistic fetish - "FENG'S CHOPPER IS BIGGEST!" he yells.

"Feng... you did the bundle in and spread thin idea last time... you died, so did Elinor and Nosnibor. This time, as there are four melee specialists in our fold now, I suggest that warriors work in pairs with one cleric supporting them. Rizzit can use the space we create to cast in safety as he sees fit..."

"Why don't you and Pit here pair up and break left when we enter," she suggests "I will support you both. We can see how our new comrade fairs in battle. Oh, and I have a bulls strength ready today.... wait until Spar and Elinor are ready mind, lets not go off half-cocked ALSO.... lets not forget that innocent people might be about there business the other side of this portal.... can someone please poke there head through and have a look ??.... If we storm into the middle of a garden party we will look like complete twats !!"

Limara pats her newly obedient dog on the head...

"Come on guys I opened it lets hussle" says Rizzit and taps his foot impatiently and sighs "These portals sure are slow opening today, must be the weather"

"Always in such a rush" mutters Beltain to himself "I had hoped to examine the portal inscriptions to see if they noted the destinations.  But no matter"

"I have no problem if Pitbull wants to fight with me" says Feng "If he thinks he can keep up. He can learn from the best.  And I didn't bundle in last time, I was on a recce. Frankly I wasn't expecting a man-eating plant the size of a castle to try to eat me. If I did not show enough foresight there. I guess I was not alone. If we land in the middle of a garden party, we will give them something to talk about! I doubt that this will be the case, 'cos I reckon the orcs will have scoped in all directions, not just the stonelands. If we see owt, its gonna be askin' for a kickin'.   And I'm just the guy to help them find one."

"Yeah I'm with you Feng, lets get in and kick some garden party frigging ASS" agrees Rizzit.

"Thy plan seemeth sound lady Limara," says Sir Sparhawk after some deliberation "I am ready to take anything along the right flank" He looks at Elinor "For honour and valour when thine sword is readied my lady" he says with a bow

"So am I going left with Feng now? Is this party run by committee or something? Why doesn't someone just give orders and the rest of us follow.  Ok. So I get shackled with the Big Ugly? Cool. It'll be a laugh, but as me ol' mum would say: The Bigger the chamber pot the more  sticks to it.".  Pitbull shrugs and steps next to Feng and goes through the Portal in tandem with him.

Elinor nods to Sparhawk and brandishes her sword "Ready when you are". She steps through the portal

The portal from this side is invisible, coming out of a sheer mountain wall.

The party looks out into a thick, primeval forest.  The air is warm and smells of earth, bark, decaying plants, and other rich woodland odours.  The ground slopes down away from you, as if you were looking down a large hill.  A veritable army of ocs, all staring at you among the trees from their side of the portal, confronts you.  One of the orcs roars a one-word command, and a dozen orcs suddenly rush toward you, weapons raised and screaming war cries. They appear to have been expecting you.

"Oh well, we've found the orcs then" says Beltain with a grin "Time for some magic Rizzit I think, let's give them a warm welcome!"

"That's more like it" Elinor grins and readies her sword " a little less plant and a little more orc-tion. Let's see what the new boys can do Feng."

"Well Princess" Belatin asks "As I think I'll have the edge on initiative, shall I go out and support Little & Large rather than wait for Elinor and Spar to move?" and he gives her a beaming smile.

"Ok Feng it's time to make these bastards half orcs too" quips Pitbull to his massive half-orc companion "I'll give you a small wager to see if I can half mine faster. " cackles the Diminutive Defender as he readies his blade.  "As my ol' Mum would say: A strong attack is half the battle won. Have at 'em!"

"The day will be ours. Strike hard and true!" says Feng with gusto

"Try not get yourselves all mixed up with this group and keep a line in place, otherwise one or more of you are likely to get fried, placing a fireball is not that precise" advises Rizzit.

Feng shouts in Orcish "FIGHT FENG! FENG IS THE KILLER OF DEMONS AND SLAYER OF DROW! RUN TO YOUR DEATHS LITTLE ORCS!"

Pitbull looks sideways at Feng with a tired expression on his face."You do go on a bit don't you?" says the Miniature Myrmidon, wondering if the bombastic Half-Orc is secretly gay.

"s, Pitbull. Prepare for the fight in yr own way and leave me to mine." snarls Feng in a way not wholly designed allay Pitbull's suspicions

Elinor wonders why, no matter how keen she is to join the affray, she always ends up launching her attack last 

Beltain turns to Elinor and shakes his head sadly, "I appreciate your concern about going last, but consider me, I usually get to move in the van, but when it comes to hitting the enemy, well - let's just say I'd rather go last and be able to connect when I swing my sword"

Twelve orcs break from the trees and attack the party with great-axes.  The symbols on the orcs breastplates (crossed lightning bolts, with the eye of Gruumsh at its center) indicate these are Thunderpeak orcs..

Beltain casts Bless and then calls down to the orcs, "Where are your leaders, warrior orcs?  Do they cower behind with the old and sick?  Are they hiding behind the skirts of the womenfolk as they send you to your deaths?  Let them show themselves or forever hide their heads in shame and sneak away from this fight like the yellow-bellied cowards that they are!"

He then says in a low voice to Pitbull "Move forward a bit only to let your fellow warrior into the line, but ready that stout sword of yours for those orcs that survive Rizzit's rain of fire!"

Just then, Beltain hears the drums...many of them...

"Sounds like we may have more company coming" says Rizzit with a smile "May not be a good idea for me to blow my fireballs on this bunch just yet.  Move forward a step to let the others in but leave a gap in front of me so I can step up and use burning hands"

"Take care those greataxes do a lot of damage if they connect" Beltain cautions the heroes in front of him

"What's the matter, they are only orcs" says Limara dismissively "It not like they are a bad tempered hill... move in and open fire... make some space for the rest of us to enter"

"Fecking buggery! More instructions. Guys this plan is getting more confusing. I thought Limara was covering me and Feng? What's Beltain doing behind us? So OK.. I'm stepping forward and closer to Feng to form a line and let the others get in beside me."  Pitbull steps forward and to his right, hoping Feng will step straight forward to form the beginnings of a line.

"Let's form a line here Feng. If Sparhawk and Elinor Sweetcheeks ever arrive here they can form up beside us. Clerics and caster to the back as planned. Let's show these ers what it means to go toe to toe with real mean assed motherers."

Beltain stares down at the approaching orcs.  He wonders where the leaders are, for leaders there must be in such a large gathering, and there may be spell-casters amongst them...

Pitbull mutters to Feng a question that is out of earshot of the others. "Feng mate. That Beltain fella. Is he a bit of a puff? He seems a bit gay to me. Surely he isn't slipping it to that hot chick Limara." he pauses, "She could do better than that."

Swaps his Greataxe for "Nibbler", the Orc double axe "Who knows what happens in a woman's mind, and who would care?" he replies and then yells "RUN TO FENG! SHOW ME HOW THE THUNDERPEAK ORCS CAN DIE!"

The orcs advance toward the party, one rushes toward Pitbull, the Gnome is readied and lashes out as the creature gets within range. Pitbull fells the orc with a single slash of his greatsword..

"Brilliant hit, Pitbull" exclaims Beltain "I'm exceedingly impressed with your prowess.  I wonder what your Mum would have made of it?"

"'Ave at you! You orcish tosspot! " shouts Pitbull as he swings.  " ONE!"  adds the Warrior Gnome. "Oh mister Sparhawk. We have a line we wish you to join. If you don't mind."  mentions Pitbull, slipping a sly wink to Feng the Mighty.

Sparhawk moves to Pitbull's left and readies himself for the onslaught "Just saw the end of thine attack neighbour....most impressive , however not technically perfect" Sparhawk notes of his new companion

"My sweaty arse to your technical perfection sir" says and irritated Pitbull "A death Orc is a dead Orc. As my ol' mum would say: A man can never be perfect in a hundred years. But he may be come corrupt in the space of day. And i think we can all see the relevance of that here."

"T'was merely an observation neighbour," says Sparhawk in a conciliatory tone "And thine words and mothers advice are most poignant and truthful friend"

"Nice Kill, Pitbull" laughs Feng "You'll have to forgive Sparhawk. He don't realise he's a tosser. A dead orc is a dead orc, just as yas say. And 'cos of the heftiness of the strike,  I'll even forgive you for pulling ahead." and he waves the ancestral weapon (Fner Fner) "Feng has a double weapon. You lead will not last."

Beltain struggles to keep a straight face, as he waits for the kobold to emerge and even the odds a bit....

"I will not be hurling fireballs until we know what additional threats there are, those drums signal a lot more orcs somewhere", Rizzit says to Beltain's disappointment

Elinor rushes through the portal, barges past the posturing warriors and takes a mighty swipe at the leading orc, killing it with one blow "And that's a ONE to the ladies, I believe" she says with a sweet smile.  "C'mon Limara, it's raining orcs!" she adds as she waits for Limara to emerge.

Beltain laughs "Looks like Elinor is trying to prove herself braver than the blokes in the front, Princess." he says to Limara "Maybe the other orcs will take the hint and run for it"

"So thats one to Pit, one to Elinor and some posturing from Feng, going well so far" chortles Rizzit, enjoying himself.

"Elinor." enquires Pitbull "As pert and quivering as your buttocks may be it seems unnecessary for you to place yourself in a position that we get such a good view of them at this moment. If you wish me to spend time perusing you curvatious guttious maximus in it's rather pleasing leather confines may I suggest you wait until a convenient hostelry. Currently it seems important for us to be holding a line. And flashing off your arse is no excuse to break that strategy.  May I suggest that we three boys step forward to hold the line when next we can? Unless we can think of other interesting ways to royally  up the tactic that we had all agreed upon earlier?"

"Pitbull" exclaims Beltain agast "Please mind your language, although I am not absolutely sure what curvatious guttious maximus are, but it does not seem the kind of thing to be discussing in polite company and certainly not in front of these uncouth orcs.  I am sure that Elinor moved to her position to best fight this rabble and not to have uncouth ogling her nether regions.  I'm certain that you mother would have a word or two to say on the subject, one of which would be wash you mouth out with carbolic and water"

"Regardless of what ever good reason she had i feel it hard not to point out the mistake of breaking the line." retorts Pibull without hesitation "The defensive line is the first and most basic of combat tactics. HOLD THE LINE!  Is a call all soldiers would know. Breaking the line is death Beltain old boy. As my mother certainly would say: He who lives without discipline, dies with out honour. Thought that's a bit ing stuffy for my liking.   And what the  is this about minding my language? Have I joined a party with anti-swearing rules? Why don't you have a swear box or something? Kekekeke."

"I apologise for my enthusiasm little fellow" Elinor calls over her shoulder, "But with all that 'step to the right and shuffle to the left' you gentlemen were starting to resemble a dance class. Sometimes it's just better to grab your partner by the throat and get on with the business at hand. The longer we spend perfecting our formations, the sooner the reinforcements might arrive."

"Pitbull," Rizzit tells the gnome "Elinor is a lady and should be treated with respect, colourful language is all well and good but please direct it away from Elinors shapely rear"

"Again ne'er truer words spoken Pitbull," argues Sparhawk "Your mother seemeth to be a well educated woman, and to hold the line wouldst be of utmost import in a situation like this. So I concur with thine suggestion and agree us gentlemen should take a step forward and re create said defensive line. This will also give the casters such as Rizzit a good view of what is approaching so he will be able to time his fireball to maximum effect"

"All i get is a good view of your collective arses back there," retorts Rizzit grumpily "Preferable as that may be to your faces, I can't see what needs to be done.  I specifically asked for a gap to be left for me so you forced me over to the end of the line"

"Don't get me wrong Rizzit you ol' hackneyed Hexologist you." says Pibull not at all put out "I hold Elinor in the most high and deeply held respect. Not only is she a top saucy wench or the trouser tent creating variety. But she is a kick ass mean mother who no doubt leave them orcs feeling as nervous as a Gnomish Nun in a penguin shoot. But you gotta admit, she did step out of line. And I was just pointing it out in me own jocular way.  If offence was taken I can only grovel humbly at her feet until she chastises me in as harsh a way as she sees fit. *cough*"

"So, a charge into the middle of the rabble to scatter the cowardly bastards does not meet with everyone's approval?" asks Feng confused

"I think that'll be fine as long as we make an orderly queue first" says Elinor to Feng with a wink.

"HA! The lass has a sense of humour!" Feng smiles back "I always thought formation fighting was a loada bollocks.  Alright for them as can't handle themselves, but I can mix it up in the middle of it all."

"Hey Feng. Mah Man" the gnome pipies up "Don't get me wrong. I'm up for just jumping in amongst the bastards and having a good ing goes as well as the next Gnome. But someone expressed a plan and I presumed we would stick to it. It's probably my fault. I thought this group worked like that. Someone lays down the plan and then we follow it. If it works the other way, you know; someone expresses the plan and we ignore the er and all go off on our own. Well I'm up for that too. I just wish one of you would tell me how this group worked you know? I mean! Chaos I can handle. But this is just a ing mess.  Although that's ok too. As long as I get to kill  and stare at Elinor and Limara's arse a bit I don't mind. Kekeke."

"Feng" says Sparhawk wearily "We have been here many times before, someone comes up with a plan and everyone ignores it!, As you know mine is a military background and as such I like orderly fashion in mine battles, however you know as well as I we can fight as a chaotic group, tho it doth cause much argument after the fact"

The orcs advance onto the party, another ten orcs come running through the trees.

"So ... we'll label this portal 'Stoneland Orcs portal' then..." she jokes... "You're right, a defensive line would serve well here, stopping flanking and keeping heals readily available. It would give Rizz some cover too.  Feng... you speak orc... you should tell them to give up as Elinor looks in no mood to play.." she laughs.. "I count twenty two so far, I wonder how many there are nearby ?" she stops laughing.

"Elinor," she says turning to the paladin "Dont let 'em flank you, and please; all fighters keep within healing range. I wanna see everyone upright at the end of this.. I'll cure ya if I can reach ya ..." she states encouragingly

The beautiful cleric turns to Beltain. " Now this...is my kinda day out. A battle cleric, a multi caster and a firestarter stood behind four melee experts ready to do battle with the enemy. .... and the enemy isn't the size of a hill."

Beltain gives Limara a warm smile and steps forward to call for aid from the Celestial plane and three Fire Beetles hear the call and start the journey to assist the party

"There is intelligence directing this battle" Beltain says to Limara "And we have yet to see the leaders also there is a chance that they will have spellcasting minions...  This may not be the slug-fest it first appears"

"Elinor you probably don't need it said but step back to level with Feng when you can, when I do start throwing spells at them it would be better to have a tidy formation, thank you"

"Come on Feng lets see what you can do" says Rizzit bored with all the talking.

"What did you just say?" Says Pitbull to Sparhawk giving him a sideways glance. "Mine battles? What do you know about underground battles Hoooman?  I remember a Mine Battle between my tribe of Gnomes and some Kobolds. Rizzit you'd have loved it. It was a top bit of carnage. I was drinking Kobold Booze for months after."

"Yeah my lot are always fighting gnomes," agrees the kobold "Most Kobolds hate gnomes like no others, for me I hate drow more than anything else and recently Orcs"

"Drow? AYe!!" says the gnome nodding "They stink of  and all the Drow blokes are a bunch of ing Hen-Pecked Pussies. But to be honest all Elves are a bit ing annoying. It's the whole pretending they're bloody right all of the ing time. Bunch of tossers.  Least Kobold know where their balls are. Kekekeke. Though that's mostly in the nearest ogre mages pocket."

"Feng why not move to the side and get that orc to your right," suggests Rizzit "Then Elinor can back up"

Beltain scans the treeline, his eyes searching for the leaders of the mob of orcs that are harrying the party, but sees nothing significant.

Rizzit looks down and thinks "I really should get those nails cut"

Beltain looks over to Rizzit and, seeing the kobold's interest in his claws, remarks "You could get them painted?" he suggests "I hear it's all the rage, or maybe have an appropriate fiery motif?"

"Hmm, sounds a good idea, a nice bright red" says the kobold "What do you think Pitbull?"

"THE RAGE! IT COMES! FENG KILLS!" cries Feng and launches an attack on the nearest orc " killing it.

"Um, Pitbull, um being the height you are...  um, exactly what part of the .ahem. orc do you aim for?" asks Beltain

"I generally try to cut the bastards head off" replies the gnome "From the waist down. Good hit Feng. Didn't you want to step forward to try and form a line then?" says Pitbull cheerfully

"Ughh, now why is the line advancing, Spar I thought you had them under control" Rizzit shakes his head

"I'm stepping forward to protect Elinor's, admittedly rather shapely flank." responds the gnome with a leer, as he chops the orc down with a single blow.

"This must be why the Kobold tribes manage to kick gnomish ass so often" Rizzit remarks in an offhand manner.

"Come on Sparhawk." says Pitbull, ignoring Rizzit's remark "Step up to my left and lets get this formation sorted out. Fore as my mother always said: The Cheese Vessel will not sail by mere words alone."

"Spar I am sure your tactical mind can see its better if Elinor steps back and then the pint sized plonker can move back when he gets a chance," Rizzit tells the knight "We don't have enough people to move the line any further away from the cliff"

"Sheesh." admolished Pitbull "Too many ing cooks."

"And I bet your mother had something to say about that as well" says Rizzit unwilling to let Pitbull have the last word.

Sparhawk pauses then skewers an orc with his longsword "I agree with our little friend , our best position is the original line we were trying to create, 'ere we will be asking the enemy to swarm us asunder" Sparhawk steals a look at Rizzit "Your memory must be failing you Rizzit, there was never any time I had anyone under control, all one can do is merely maketh suggestions" He says with a smile

Feng snarls "I opened up the gap to let the daft lass step back - now I see yas want to steal Feng's glory!"

Rizzit drops his crossbow and takes out a wand of burning hands from his backpack then casts cat's grace on himself.

"The fighters are on form, Princess" Beltain remarks to Limara "They don't look as if they will need any healing to deal with this rabble..."

Elinor strikes at the orc directly in front of her, and then takes a step back into line.  "Oh dear Pitbull.  What are you doing out there in front?"

One of the orcs manages to penetrate Feng's defence and hits Feng with its greataxe.  Feng notices his earthsilk Jersey is no longer offering any protection, looking down at it, the barbarian can see a large gash in the material, caused by the tendriculos's massive bite

One of the orcs rushes toward Rizzit and swings its axe, the kobold gracefully ducks under the blow.

"Elinor pulls up to Pitbull, its neck to neck at the front with Spar a late starter catching Feng" says Rizzit as though providing a race commentary.

"There is plenty of time and enemies yet to score" Sparhawk grins

"Hahahahahahaha. I love this! You guys are ing hilarious. This is like the Hokey-Cokey."  Laughs Pitbull as he starts wiggling and mutters to himself 'In-Out. In-Out. Shake it all about.'

"Could you see your way to removing this upstart Orc that's pushed through to me please, I want to step up and get my contribution to the body count in" enquires Rizzit.

"You're the one who wanted a gap for yourself." laughs Pibull "Hahaha. It's sort of the risk you take standing out on a flank."

"Well I now want to move into said gap but there seems to be an Orc in it, shouldn't take my kill total long to leave yours for dust shorty" retorts the kobold

"Hahaha. That's the ticket." the gnome responds grinning "If more Kobolds complained and did something about the Orcs that were in their way maybe you wouldn't all be seen a monsters old boy. Give him a swift one in the goolies. Then you'll have something to stand on."

Limara laughs... "Pit... you are deviating from the line .... that makes you a deviant " she giggles "Seriously though... move back in line... it makes it easier for me to cure you "

"Less talking, more smiting!" shouts Feng, enjoying himself.

Limara turns to Beltain.. "You're right hun, our warriors have started this battle with serious intent, this formation should be hard to crack ... I'm keeping watch for casters though"

Beltain nods to Limara "These grunt orcs are numerous, but we can beat them, and the fighters are enjoying the work.  I worry that a warlock will appear while we are so engaged and our own sorcerer has got himself involved in the melee"

Sparhawks muscles bulge as aBull's Stregth spell cast by Limara surges through him..

Another dozen orcs burst through the trees, Greataxes raised, teeth bared...

"Hum" says Beltain the new orcs seem to have long flexable clubs rather than greataxes, perhaps they will be able to have enough reach to allow two rows of them to fight us at once."  He scans the far trees again seeking to identify the leaders of the orc hordes...

"Hey Rizzit" calls Beltain "Any chance you could even the odds up a bit?"

The summoned fire beetles appear and attack the orcs, there is an early success and an orc falls

"Ha! Beltain's menagerie seems to have teeth after all!" laughs Feng and grins at the orcs trying to surround him "Fools! Mighty Feng cannot be out-flanked by children like you!"

Two orcs fall as he swings his axe "Now that's what I call smitin'! C'mon rabbit scuts!  FENG! The mighty got plenty more for you!" and he sticks a slobbery tongue over a protruding fang and winks encouragingly at the orcs running up.

"So what's the plan, other than killing anything that comes within range?" Elinor asks as she holds her position, and waits for the next orc to arrive at the end of her longsword.  She pokes the bodies of the felled orcs in front of her with her toe.  "At some point we'll start to gain some cover from this growing pile.  Which could be handy if more of them arrive carrying longbows. And who knows what a flexible club is"

Pitbull takes a mighty swipe at the Orc in front of him and guts him from the knees up. He then calmly takes a step back into line.

"Another one bites the dust. What's the score now?" asks Elinor.

"Three to me." Pibull pipes up immediately "DO I get a nosh if I win? Hehehehe."

"These orcs are just not organised enough to pose any threat, look how they come at us in ones and twos instead of a mass charge, kobolds would never fight this was, we overwhelm with numbers" says Rizzit sagely.

"Just rush straight at the enemy?" says Beltain "Well that explains why you're the only one left then..."

Sparhawk fells another orc "That should have gotten this orc's attention Rizzit , now you shouldst be free to shed your bolts of fire upon anything you wish"

"Thank you very much Spar" says the kobold with a toothy smile.

He drops an orc with a magic missile and grins "Have that scum!!" he laughs

"I got three too, but I'm goin' easy on ya, Pitbull" says Feng, keeping score "It's early and we don't want to work up a sweat before the chieftain arrives,"

"Elinor - Killin' anything and everything that comes within range has the advantage of simplicity. I like this plan" the barbarian tells the paladin.

"Hey Feng you big Dog you. You've got the right idea. Wanna put a few Gold pieces on the side? Says 10gp per kill more then we get? Though you got that double weapon of yours.. seems to me you got an advantage. Wanna gimme some odds?" Pitbull yells, clearly enjoying himself.

"Hold the line comrades, they are walking onto your swords n axes..." Limara encourages " Bel babe, you team with Feng and Elinor I'll watch over the others... keep an eye out for casters everyone.."

She turns to Beltain.."Hun, I reckon we should try 'n shoot the bowman if we can.  It looks like its gonna be a long 'n bloody slog and we don't want to run out of spells too early "

"If we get split up..." she says to the others in the party "The flanking damage from these orcs will be painful. But if a caster appears then we will have to spread out , so shout out if anyone sees one... "

Beltain grins "Sounds good to me" he says smiling "By the way, Princess, you are usually hot on local goings-on, you haven't heard anything about the leadership of the orc tribes up here have you?"

Elinor steps towards the nearest orc, fumbles badly, and only just manages to keep hold of her longsword.  "Ahem.....I did that on purpose...trying to encourage them...." Elinor goes red and appears to concentrate hard on gripping the pommel of her sword

"Do not worry neighbour sometimes during the heat of battle thy palms can perspire and concentration can be momentarily lost, oft due to inane speech made by party members, " Sparhawk glances at Beltain "Thus thine grip on thine weapon is weakened and 'tis prone to fall from ones hand...I am most certain it is a gremlin anyone whom has brandished a weapon has experienced"

"What can you expect?" snorts Feng "Girls playing at warriors. If it wasn't for the leather..."

Limara draws her bow and promptly fells one of the orc archers " Chk-chk Boom..." she whispers ... a bit too loud..

Yet more orcs come from all side, the party fight with their backs to the mountain wall that contains the invisible portal..

All three of Beltains summoned Celestial fire beetles kill an orc...!

"More of these stupid bastards run to their deaths. Well, Gruumsh has a good recriting sergeant in the mighty FENG!" says the barbarian  "I wonder if they are stupid enough to try to follow us if we back into the Nexus? It would at least give us cover from any spells which may come our way.  And we still get to kill 'em as fast as they can get to us".

"This working well Feng lets stay as we are and review it if any casters turn up" says Rizzit.

Beltain, seeing no obvious tagets gets out a scroll and cures Feng

"There seems an unending supply of the orcs, I have seen fourty-five so far, coming to die on the axes and swords of the party" says Beltain "If there is intelligence behind it, I do not understand the plan"

"And well done to those beetles - they really are plucky little buggers" the cleric says with a wide grin, then blushes "Little beggers, I meant" he corrects himself

Rizzit looks up at the Orc in front of him "You really are ugly you know, and soon to be very dead"

"Feng, you may have a point." agrees Elinor "This battle feels easy, but although we've killed about a dozen in the last 3 or four attacks, each moment another dozen arrive. A tipping point will come if it continues in this way...."

"Why do you and your brethren throw your lives away with such abandon?" the kobold asks the orc in front of him "All I see about me is cannon fodder for the meat grinder, where are your powerful leaders? Cowering at the back no doubt"

"Fear not Elinor," he reassures the paladin "We have killed everything before us, even the Fire beetles are building an impressive list of kills, when the time comes to clear the decks I shall unleash fiery death on these worthless vermin"

Feng fells another orc using the great reach of his axe.

"Is it me or did you just step forward again Elinor?" asks Pitbull "Crikey girl you really wanna wiggle your ass at me. Not that I'm complaining. But perhaps you should send me some flowers or chocolates first? A Gnome needs to be woo'd. ".   Pitbull stands in line ready for his next foe to appear. He shouts "Hold the Line!"  cheerfully. He loves saying that. It  makes the Tiny Terrier feel all adult and soldierly.

"I'm sorry," admits Elinor "I keep forgetting. I just wanted to get on and tidy things up a little.  Didn't really work out though. But if we all just stand about waiting for them to roll up we're going to get swamped.  Or are you chaps just waiting for the moment when you can all beat a hasty retreat back through the portal?"

"We cannot be swamped if we hold the line firm" says Rizzit "And stop stepping forward" he adds quietly

"You all speak of battle lust and bloodshed but think only of tactics and rules. Maybe you live longer, but can you die with pride?" the paladin asks the others.

"Usually we are totally disorganised rabble much like these orcs, its a pleasant change, one we have them turned away we can allow a more free running battle" admits the kobold with a grin.

"If we are going to only stand in line, and they realise that this is the case, they will just stand back and pepper us with arrows" muses Beltain  "Not that there is any evidence of them thinking" he adds with a smile.  But perhaps the ones with long flexible clubs are aiming to attack us from a range that means that we would have to move forward to be able to hit them?" he asks nobody in particular.

"Or being able to hit a barn door with those bows" quips the kobold.

Sparhawk fells another orc and tells the others "Usually it is just me talking of tactics and strategy, and usually it all goes out the window and ends up a free-for-all....I am most impressed that everyone is trying to work in concert here"

Sparhawk roars with laughter "Besides you hold the line to cause the offside trap....trust a woman not to understand that LOL!!"

Beltain gives Limara a quick wink "Maybe your ideas are getting through " he whispers "finally!"

"I think it's something like....we all hold the line, and then suddenly run forwards in order to put the opponent behind us? .......I'm not sure how that's going to work...." says Elinor showing some understanding of offside "And then we all raise our sword arms to join in the battle cry to the mighty warrior "Ref"?... Or am I getting confused....I am after all just a woman..."

Elinor attacks the orc in front of her, hits him soundly with her longsword, the orc falls and steps back into line.  Obediently.

The orcs attack again but only manage to kill two of the summoned fire beetles. 

"Currently... holding this line is the best tactic" says Limara "When we start getting surrounded by those crusher wielding orcs we will have to move forward to attack. Now that you warriors have aligned your attacks, you will be able to step forward as a team. Without being flanked, still keep watch for casters as that will change the plan again.  The bowmen are not injuring us enough to cause a problem as Bel an I can keep you healed easily here.  This highlights a potential problem for the future ... how many of you melee merchants have a reach weapon ? .. I shall think on this.  If we all get halberds or glaives and put a Party flag on it , it would look impressive when travelling and we can always drop them when we encounter a situation that requires it.."

She pauses "Spar, you are our riding expert.... what size polearm can we attach to our horses? Can we fix them to the saddles like the Orientals do so, as to make them a flag ? .... any ideas?"

Beltain shoulders his shield and takes out his sling, while he scans the woods for orcs or their leaders.  Yet, more orcs emerge bringing the total to fifty.

Pitbull ss when he hears that Limara's crossbow is called 'Spitfire' before adding "I love this group. You guys are so ing funny. Has everyone of you named your weapons and Horses? Has anyone named their codpiece? Mine is called Norman. Norman the cock protector. Hahaha. I thought it was only greasey youths who named things like that? "

"Yea, I call my sling 'sling' and my sword 'sword' rather than the other way round" says Beltain stung by Pitbull's jibe at Limara "And why not?  When a weapon has magic attached to it maybe a different name, to distinguish it from the mundane, is needed.  Maybe you should rename your cod-piece 'Extra Small' rather than Norman to distinguish it from the normal sized ones"

Rizzit points the wand and says "Joke" A 15ft cone of flames burns the orcs arranged in front of him, felling five of them.  "I do believe I am now in first place" he says very satisfied with the result.

"Impressive" mutters Beltain "Wish I had a touch of that kind of magic" he adds whistfully

"Nicely done Rizzit," praises Sir Sparhawk "I shall continue to endeavour to keep your path clean for your casting and so forth"

"Thanks Spar," says Rizzit modestly "With this wand I can clear many without resorting to my spells"

"Good job Rizzit you little tinker you. As my old mum would say: Fire, Water and Government know nothing of mercy. That should be Fire, Water and Kobolds. Hahah." interjects Pitbull.

Rizzit laughs heartily but the confused expression on his face suggests he has no idea why

Feng readies his double attack for any orc which comes within range but, for the moment, they hang back.  He gestures his challenge in typical orcish style to provoke attacks against him.

"Pitbull, this is Nibbler." Feng says conversationally to Pibull "On the whole, I think I may be kinder at naming my weapons than your mother was at naming you. Was the family pet the first thing she saw after being delivered of you? Perhaps you we lucky after all." and grins in an insulting way "But not very."

"Beautifully done Rizz... nice grouping.." says Limara with a lovely smile to the kobold, she then turns to the gnome "What happened to your previous group Pitbull ?  Who were they and what happened to your brother, is he still around ?"

Finally she turns to Beltain "Bel... do you have a spiritual weapon you can drop on those crusher wielding orcs near Feng... there's three there now."

Beltain smiles at his partner, "Fine with me" he says, "But with the orcs attacking from range, we might want to consider moving forward.  On the other hand they are in a nice row for Rizzit too, sitting ducks may be the expression" and he gives her a smile.

"I feel these Orcs are starting to warm to me now," says Rizzit "Let's hope I can make some more of them my friends soon"

Beltain chuckles "Nice one Rizzit, maybe some will get 'the hots' for you too?"

"Limara," Sparhawk says after some thought "I will set my mind to thinking about your ideas of polearms and such, but as I have left mine companion Faran and my lance behind 'tis immaterial at this moment" Sparhawk wonders if his old companion is ok

"These Bastards get standoffish, well, it's CHARGE! time, ok?" ask Feng eagerly.

"Well" Beltain replies "The ones with Longbows and Long clubs aren't going to move any further forward - they'll try, rather badly, to hit us from where they are.  Or perhaps" he says thinking "They have been told to keep us all corralled up until their masters arrive"

"Just don't all start rushing forward and getting mixed up with the orcs or at least one of you will be getting burnt, I can kill this lot faster than you muscles posers can so leave me plenty or room to do my work"

"I have considered their stance and their current moves" Limata tells the others "As it stands, we are better off where we are. There are significant numbers of axe wielders still and the neat line the others are forming is exactly what Rizzit has requested... currently we are still unharmed, except for a scratch on Feng's arm, and we are slaying them easily... I am sure the situation will change soon enough and I am watch for it to do so... We are unflankable and have three range types shielded by four melee meatshields who have medics less than five foot away... and unless we have orcs climb down the cliff, we have all our foe in front of us"

"Let's hope they didn't have some hidden on the other side of the portal either" Rizzit whispers rather loudly.

Limara turns to the diminutive fire mage... " That's a good point Rizz..."

Rizzit beams in pleased surprise.

She continues "...Which is why I have Gypsy behind me ... and with wizzy watching as well, I doubt we will be surprised.  You can you get your friend to watch the portal for us? " she asks the kobold sweetly.

Then she turns to Feng, seeing him itching to run into the fray... "Feng, wait until Rizz thins the numbers out a bit before we move forward.....  When we break the line... I suggest we split into two tight groups to start, try and avoid any major flanking ... anyone caught on their own will get swamped. If they keep storming out of the woods by the dozen we may want to stay close to the portal... in case a 'tactical withdrawl' is required.."

"I hope that we don't need to pull back.  The fighters and our excellent sorcerer are doing such stirring work" Beltain suggests to Limara "The orcs are falling like flies and it is only a matter of time before their moral crumbles and they start to flee in panic"

Limara laughs "I love your positive outlook Bel... but I doubt orcs will flee in panic.  If they ran they would be facing much worse than just death .." she replies " but then, they've never faced us lot before" she laughs again.

"Um?" says Beltain "I learnt that history is written by the survivors.  No doubt they will have a good story to tell those at home about their heroics and their (dead) comrades cowardice and duplicity..." he adds with a grin.

"Its usually written by those specky twats" comments Rizzit sourly "That can't handle living it and spend there time sitting in towers writing about it, I am not even Orcs can write"

Beltain nods "Yea, you are right Rizzit.  Perhaps history is to posh a word, maybe more 'excuses for fleeing' describes it better." he looks at the orcs facing them and grins "Perhaps Master Sorcerer you would like to make these orcs History too?" he says with a grin.

"From a tactical point of view...we are but seven," Sparhawk says analysing the situation "They have numbers...to disintegrate this line would be folly at this time, thus far we have held our own, to split would cause both confusion and certain trouble. As long as they keep coming forward let us stick with what we are doing"

"I think that they have stopped coming forward and now hit us at a range, Sir Knight" suggests Beltain " Only one, of those close to us, has an axe that required him to fight toe-to-toe with our warriors.  The rest have long clubs and even bows, we need to think about how we deal with these, for standing ready for an attack from them which never comes, could be folly?"

"I can deal with them," retorts Rizzit lofterly "No need for any concern"

"Who is concerned?" asks Feng puzzled "I was kicking orc warriors' arses after I passed my twelfth summer. And I have grown stronger since.  I'm just Itching to storm in there and put them to flight. The only thing keeping me in line is the desire to KILL MORE ORCS!  If they're running to us, it's a stupid waste of energy hunting them in the woods to slay them.  But if they stand off and try to hit us, I don't know how long I'll put up with that kinda insolence, even if Rizzit can lay them out in rows."

"Pitbull is only my nickname Feng. I might tell you why one day. My brother and I were in an adventuring party for a short while. He wandered off one day with some Paladiny types on a... "A side quest"  I think he called it, and I ain't seen him since. Always a bit of a dip  was our Poodle. Though he was a mean bastard Barbarian. Boy could he rage. I'd hate to have to do raging my self. I just couldn't be bothered all the time. "

He turns to the others "So what was the upshot of your big ing conflab about tactics?  Far too many ing cooks here if you ask me. And as my mother always said: If cooks quarrel, the roast burns. ".  He sighs "I guess I gotta stand here and keep waiting for an orc to come to me while Fire-Ball-Boy has all the fun? I'm with Big-Ugly here. Let's charge the ers."

Pitbull stands in line and awaits the arrival of more foes.

"I wonder if these guys are just coming at us as a test of our abilities, maybe leaders watch from the trees" muses Rizzit, ignoring Pitbull's speech.

"If they do, they care not that their folk are being slaughtered.  I do not think that they have sufficient warriors to disregard the loss of fifty of them..." says Beltain but he sounds unsure.

"Mayhap they are not a stupid as we first thought," suggests Sparhawk, after a pause "An idea would be to advance in concert however that would lead to the possible chance of attack from the sides. Another idea would be to split into to groups and advance to clear this rabble"

"It would be possible Sir Knight for the four fighters to advance 5', if the two clerics moved to prevent the enemy from moving to flank you?" suggests Beltain to Sparhawk

"'Tis a sound plan Beltain, A step forward would most certainly help in defeating these beasts" agrees the knight

"I'm up for an advance if Limara and Beltain can keep Rizzit safe - we need to bring these cowardly bastards within the compass of our arms." says Feng grinning inanely at the sorcerer.

"Keep me safe?" scoffs Rizzit "That's laughable Feng, I will be to busy killing Orcs and keeping the way clear for the line" 

"So are we making a line 7-wide instead of 5-wide? And shall I just step forward now so you lot don't have to wait around?" asks Elinor weary at the conversation and wanting some action.

Elinor decides to toe the party line and wait for the orcs to come to her.  She is, after all, getting a little tired of stepping backward and forward.

An orc steps forward and swings his axe killing the last of the fire beetles

"They seem to be hanging back for some reason, strange" mutters Rizzit

"I am getting pretty sick of this holding back" Pitbull confides to Elinor "I could have killed two in the time we've been standing here. We're just standing letting them create a winning formation. They stand out of our reach and use their big bloody clubs things and missile fire. Are we so ing stupid that we're gonna let them do it?  As my mother would say: Who ever has a tail of straw should not hesitate before the fire.  I say Charge!"

"Shut the  up, what they are doing is lining up so I can kill them" Rizzit admonishes him "They have not exactly done us any damage yet, the moment you break the line you let them swamp us and prevent me from using area spells on them. Leave the thinking to those others please.  I am starting to see why your brother left for another group"

"Ooooh" Mocks Pitbull holding his imaginary handbag, "You're a touchy one ain't you. I was just pointing out that our line tactic has caused the orcs to change their own tactics to counteract it. If you have an endless supply of fireball get to using them, oh megalomaniacal one."

"Hey Rizzit" says Beltain "You used to be for 'free spirits' every ma..., I mean every party member of whatever height or scaleyness for him-her or itself and all that, don't tell me that you're turning lawful on me - please don't!"

"Lawful?" the kobold says with a shiver "no way, but I need to keep that Gnome in check or he will he running around getting in my way, Gnomes are like that"

"I'm presuming that Rizzit is party leader" asks Pitbull "Considering how much he bosses everyone about. "

Beltain looks surprised "Rizzit, party leader?  No way, we tend to argue amongst ourselves and then come to some sort of general consensus - usually.  But Rizzit is the maverick, always up for some mad stunt! Normally nobody listens to him, but today it all seems to be different.   Did I tell you of the time when he and Feng decided to take on a drow strong-hold by them selves?  Feng got killed but Rizzit emerged unscathed, cool as you like.  And he rescued a sleeping dwarf too, but its a long story..."

"Oh. So he's just acting like a cock today?" says Pibull, not at all surprised "Cool. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Though I don't know. Rescuing dwarves...."

"No, no, he's always cocky.  Today he is bossy too!" replies Beltain "We'd be worried if he wasn't cocky!"

"Bless 'im. He IS all cute and scaly. I like his funny ways. He's like a puppy I once had."

"Really, that is interesting.  But what did you call the puppy, if it had a name, after all you and your brother have dog.... er, um, have been named after the admirable qualities of some breeds of canines..."  says Beltain trying to hide the blush of his faux paux

"I was so hate to 'accidentally' catch the poor fellow with a fireball because he couldn't stay in line" says Rizzit with an evil grin.

"Hahaha. Rizzit. You are so typical a Kobold it's unreal man." laughs the gnome "You even have to put threats into your comedy. Don't get your back up so much!  It's just banter."

"Oh yeah just banter you say, that's bloody typical of you gnomes that is. It's more than that when your people are killing kobold families just to get at our rich mining deposits" snarls the kobold.

"True" admits Pitbull "But have you seen the average Kobold family? Man they stink of  and have terrible eating habits. Where as a good mining deposit is lovely and sparkly and full of jeweled goodness."

"Pfttt," dismisses Rizzit with a wave "Kobold are far superior in the mining arts to gnomes, this is why you persecute us so, jealousy."  He ponders a short while before continuing " I am sorry Pitbull, I seem to be letting my races aeons old hatred of Gnomes come to the fore, it is not fair on you and I had thought to leave my past life in the underdark"

"Please accept my apologies, I will try to think before I utter such words in future" the kokold says in a sincere tone.

"Haha! I always accept an apology when honestly offered old boy." Pitbull aggress magnanimously "And in this case it isn't even necessary.  The Gnome-Kobold question has been asked for generations. And it a question with only one answer. A bloody good argument. You're a good fellow Rizzit old boot. But please tell us when we can begin carving these bastards up.  As for my pet Puppy Beltain. I never name pets. They just upset you when you have to kill and eat them if you give it a name. Hahaha"

Beltain blanches and then sees the joke, at least he hopes it's a joke, and laughs.  "Then why don't we get on with these fellows if you want something to kill?" he asks "But unless you have the same type of stomach as Rizzit, don't contemplate eating them!"

Can I just clarify the plan?" asks Elinor "Everyone moves forward to engage the enemy as soon as they can? I'm not sure we'll gain much by synchronising our movement- it just gives the enemy more time to rearrange themselves. Rizzit, if you can keep scorching them that will make a big dent in their numbers. And Limara, you could move across to close any gap behind Feng.  That's the ordered option." she says with a smile "The other route is to just charge into the fray. I'm happy with either. I'm just not prepared to wait much longer"

Belatin smiles "I like option one Elinor" he says "I can help protect any gaps too, and we can put these fellows on the back foot.  Let Rizzit carve the numbers down, a spell that will make the numbers more even first and this will let us get the job done more quickly.  So I say – fire away Rizzit and then we move forward!"

*The party are surrounded by orcs, and there is still no sign of the orcish leaders...*


----------



## tariff

_Many orcs charge at the party as they emerge from the portal.._


----------



## Greyhawk

*Orcs and yet more orcs!*

 Orcs now surround the party. One of the orcs fires his longbow at Rizzit, the arrow smashes into the mountain wall behind them. Another of the orcs suddenly moves forward to attack Feng.  Feng, readied for the attack swings "Nibbler" at his attacker, he misses with his first strike, the barbarian swings the other end of the orc double axe at the orc in front of him, but the orc also avoids this blow.

The orc swipes at Feng, the greataxe cuts Feng for (5) damage. In front of Elinor, 10ft away, one of the orcs thrusts the end of the long strange weapon into the ground, in one fluid motion he yanks it back and then thrusts it forward...with a bit to much gusto, he loses his grip on the weapon and drops it..the creature snarls at Elinor. 

Another of the creatures rushes forward swing its greataxe at Rizzit.  Rizzit's magical enhancements ensure the kobold is not hurt.  Another moves and strikes at Pitbull, but misses the gnome warrior.   

Feng manages to avoid one of the crusher weapons as it thunders past his head. Dropping his longbow and drawing his greataxe, another of the orcs moves forward t attack Elinor.  Elinor is ready, and strikes the foe with her longsword, killing him instantly. 

Another orc moves toward Sparhawk, Sparhawk and Pitbull both anticipate the attack and strike in unison at the orc.. He is cut to ribbons..

"Perchance they were just waiting for their numbers to gather" Sparhawk looks around at the orcs "I hope no one has to go in early for dinner, this may take some time"

Rizzit points his finger. A glowing pea sized bead streaks toward its target.  It detonates with a low roar, flames engulfing those within its 20 foot spread. "INCOMING!!!!" the kobold yells rather too late. Fifteen orcs are burnt alive in the explosion of flame.

"That takes you total out of contention, I think Rizzit" exclaims Beltain in delight

"I believe I am in the lead at 21 orcs killed now, did we have a bet Pitbull?" the kobold remarks to the gnome with a smile.

ROUND: 5

"Impressive Rizzit, I shall carry on trying to keep your aim path clear" agrees Sir Sparhawk

"And I" says Beltain "Will try to keep clear of your aim path!"

"Goodness gracious. Great balls of fire." Says Pitbull cheerfully.

"ROAR!" screams Feng "Let's all off for a beer, Rizzit has this all under control!"

"Boys- don't bother waiting for me to step forward.  Just go as soon as you can.  There's only half a dozen orcs that might get in amongst us, so I think it's low risk.  Let's just get on with it." Elinor wipes a splash of orc blood from the end of her nose and it smears across her cheek.

"If Rizzit keeps it up," she continues "Then we'll be able to shovel all this debris straight onto the funeral pyre"

"Agreed Elinor..." the knight nods his head "After Rizzit's wave of destruction let us not tarry any longer and remove the rest of these tiresome creatures" seeing half the enemy engulfed in flame has obviously improved Sparhawks disposition

"Its time to break ranks and hunt these guys down," suggests Rizzit "Any additional reinforcements and we can form back up, lets try not to let any escape"

However 100' up the invisible form of Tharlock the Elfscourge hisses as he sees Rizzit slay so many of his troops.  Tharlock scowls as he spots Feng, a half orc..working with humans and kobolds..Tharlock, himself a half orc spits with rage as he flys nearer to the adventuring group.  He will slay these adventurers and thier heads will adorn his home.  "YOU WILL BURN TOO!" the orc-mage promises.  The flying Orc unleashes a fireball at the party below him.  He takes time to aim at the mountain wall so as to only hurt the intruders..

All the party are hurt but remain on their feet although Limara's dog is rendered unconscious.  At the same time twelve more orcs rush through the trees, these look bigger and more formidable foes.

Gypsy's eyes flicker open..it seems she is still alive...just (0hp)

Beltain looks down on his armour, it is blackened by the blast of the fireball but luckily it is still intact...

"Blast it" says Beltain "That was nasty!  Mind you the black armour looks rather cool...?"

Beltain summons a Spiritual Weapon which hits the flying orc warlock, Tharlock the Elfscourge.  He then gets his shield out again and sighs deeply

Tharlock the Elfscourge targets Rizzit and a bolt of lightning hits the kobold,  massively Wounding him

"Owww," calls Riizit in shock "Someone heal me quickly please.  All this fire is fun guys" he says cheerfuly

"Well this battle takes yet another unexpected turn." Sparhawk looks around at the devastation "Your cowardice will be repaid this day of that you can be sure neighbour" he shouts at Tharlock

"Someone heal Rizzit quickly," Elinor calls organising the counter-attack "He may be our best hope against a flying mage.  Although Beltain just had a jolly good swipe. Everyone else aim at the flying devil. We can deal with the incoming orcs in a moment"

"Well thank you, praise indeed" says Beltain beaming with pride "I can make it over and heal him more if necessary, if he's still badly hurt"

"Try to keep me fully healed," Rizzit says agreeing with Elinor "I have plenty of range spells but they are useless if you let me get dropped by his next spell"

"Wow. That was soo ing cool!" says Pitbull in admiration

Beltain gives Pitbull a cool look "You may like that sort of thing but it will take me AGES to get this armour clean again..."

"FENG IS COLD!" screams Feng, not cowed "SEND MORE FIRE! I'D HATE TO PULL A MUSCLE WHEN I RAM MY AXE UP YER ARSE!"

Pitbull grins "Good point Big-Ugly. we need to keep the heat on these bastards."

"They too stupid to realise they dead orcs walkin'" Feng nods

"Any suggestions?" asks the gnome

Feng nods "Charge!" he yells, "I only got hand to hand weapons to ahem, hand, so the mage is outa my reach. BUT FENG GOTTA KILL SOMETHING, AND SOON!"

"Mmmm.... A salient and mostly cogent point." says Pitbull sagely "However I'd like to add to the plan. How does : Charge! And rip the ers a new one! Sound?"

"You not as daft as you look." says Feng looking down on the miniature warrior "An excellent suggestion."

"And afterwards we can have cheese on toast melted over there burning corpses." says Pitbull getting into the swing of things.

"Can't fault yer, Pitbull." agrees Feng.

"Good man." smiles Pitbull "Can't wack a spot of cheese on toast after a good barney."

"I think if you wait a moment they will come to you, and it isn't that clear what direction it would be best to change in as they appear to be coming from all sides" says Beltain "After all we wouldn't want to leave Rizzit undefended, now would we?"

"I will stand by Rizzit," says the knight "As long as mine life holds in this battle if needs be, we need to drop that coward to the ground so he can face his retribution"

"I will re direct my spiritual weapon on it" Limara adds."This controlled battling is paying dividends even though we have been struck by an invisible mage's spells... Let the healers play there part by keeping people healthy, everyone is still in reach of a heal.... As soon as they stop pouring out of the woods we can move in to mop up the stragglers... hold the line a bit longer... work as a team guys .. It's all well-n-good running a score but the formation is a protected damage shield for Rizz to destroy the orcs from relative safety... he is supposed to kill the most !! " turns to her badly wounded pet " Down girl, stay...good girl gypsy..hang in there baby, i gotta help my friends ... don't die on me "

Limara turns to her scaley companion..." Rizz... I'll step to you and completely heal you now... would you do me a favour Rizz.... shoot that er down, I really want that turd dead quick before he hurts someone.  Can anyone get a bow onto that flying troublemaker.. " she asks "I'm not having a death on the firm today.... we WILL all be standing at the end of this... and that tosser" she points at Tharlock "..is not going to spoil my plan"

The beautiful cleric pauses and puffs on her cigar: and, rolls it from one side of her mouth to the other "hmmm, i dont remember lighting this.." she muses

Beltain does not look at all happy "I think we should start to spread out and" he pauses "Kick some Serious ASS"

Sparhawk laughs "Lady Limara with the amount of flame around You probably did not need to light it"

"I will do my best to drop him from the sky but it may take more than one spell I fear" Rizzit tells the others "We do make a very good fireball target here, I would suggest splitting into two groups, as I am the most likely to get targeted then it would make sense for Bel to move away from me as he can't take another hit like that"

Beltain nods sadly "Neither of us can" he admits

"I have been brought back from the afterlife so often I think they are going to install a revolving door." Feng informs them "FENG KILLS!"

Elinor moves forward to engage the nearest orc. "I'll leave the healing to you Limara" as she swings and misses it. "Damn. P'raps I should leave the melee to you as well. Seem to have lost my touch"

"Your mind may have been lost between healing or fighting...mayhap just a lack of concentration Lady Elinor" Sparhawk offers

"Or may be the pile of crispy orc corpses made me stumble." shrugs Elinor "This is going to be one big mess to clear up"

"A funeral pyre seems fitting, as most of our foe have already departed said way" smiles the knight

"My mind's stumbling around as well." admits the paladin "I should have engaged the two orcs over by Rizzit instead of this one. Sparhawk, the party is relying on you to prevent further melee attacks against the small scaly one.  Who seems to be enjoying all this heat.  Fight fire with fire, I say.  Which no doubt is a pale shadow of what Mother Pitbull may come up with."

Limara redirects her spiritual weapon onto Tharlock hitting him and then steps to Rizzit and casts a healing spell on him...  Rizzit is healed of all the lightning damage. "There you go Rizz... good as new.. now get that mage" she tells him.

"Hey Elinor you saucey minx." Pitbull says to himself "Do you know I'm directly at eye level with your lovely arse? This is the second time. You like 'em short don't you? You insatiable wench you. Grrrrr."

Limara ignores the lecherous gnome and continues "OK, we probably don't want another mass fireball attack on us... Let's split into 2 groups.. I'll stay with Rizz, Spar and Elinor... You guys try to move out to meet them.  Looks like your gonna get to charge em down now Pit... "

"Mmmmm. Like two pigs fighting under a blanket." mutters Pitbull to himself as he stares ahead of him. "What? What was that? Did someone say my name?"

Limara tuts at the gnome and repeats her advice "When you move forward try to flank them ... cos they'll be tryin it on you.  Pair up.. Work together... Our teamwork has served us well today, keep it going"

"Thank you so much Limara" says the healed kobold with a grin.

"Focus Pitbull. Focus" Elinor advises Pitbull, and then noticing his intense stare "On the orcs I mean"

Rizzit yawns takes out a candle and munches on the end, it looks suspiciously like one from Lord Hawklin's mansion.

Pitbull focus firmly planted upon the squirming mail clad gluttious maximi before him. He gaze is drawn like a moth to a fireball. But knowing that if he stares too long, like staring into the sun, he will go blind the Pint sized pugilist tears his attention back to the maelstrom of combat around him, wiping the deluge of drool from his chin Pitbull looks for a combat target.

Meanwhile Feng swing his great axe at the orcs but misses "Fires of Gruumsh - This axe serves me not well this day!" and winks at the orc in front of him "Lucky bugger, ain't you?"

"Bad luck, Feng" sympathises Beltain "I'm sure you'll skewer him next time"

Sparhawk lands a solid blow on the warrior orc in front of him "That should have his attention Rizzit, you continue to concentrate on the flying coward if you will please" but the orc doesn't fall.

"At last, a fighter that can hit straight" Rizzit mutters to himself, then out load "Thanks Spar, I'll see if he can take it as well as he dishes it out..." and he grins an evil grin.

Elinor braces herself, ready to defend herself against the orc standing in front of her.  Her eyes dart from one orc to another, her mind automatically calculating distances and working out from where the next attack may come.  All of which, she realises grimly, is irrelevant if she can't even manage to hit anything.. "Do you think there are many more to come Limara? They seemed to arrive in waves, but now it's just a trickle" she asks the lovely cleric.

"Sod 'em all. Maggots. I wonder who directs these grunts?" Feng asks "That's a skull I wouldn't mind splitting."

"Don't you think the flying monkey is in charge?" asks Elinor. "Or do you think there's someone/something else behind all this"

"Jeez" says Beltain "Don't say there are more of the heavies still to fight Feng, I'm low enough on hits already"

[Pitbull] Pitbull steps up to the line between Elinor and SParhawk he then takes a sideways sweet at but his thoughts plainly on other things Pitbull narrowly misses the orc with his Great-sword.  "Bollocks. What's this contagious missing? Oh well. As my ol' Mum would say: If at first you don't succeed. Try, try again.

"I really don't know Elinor.." Limara replies to Elinor "Orcs are simple battle merchants, I'm hoping the bulk of the melee has moved in with the mage, trying the overwhelming force approach... but I don't know what's in those trees. Given the current information, my educated guess is.. No, the main attack now in play." she  concludes, hopefully.

Limara thinks to herself that she has precious little information other than what she sees and the snippets she remembers on orc battle tactics in class, which now seems ages ago.  Hmmm, she also remembers that orcs don't always fight alone and have many allies of their own, such as ogres.. but she decides not to mention that little gem.

Rizzit chuckles evilly as he takes a step back to cast his spell takes a 5' step back "Pretty poor lot of attacks from the fighters today" he comments "Let's see if I can even things up!"

A fireball strams from his hand "Eat hot ash Toadface" he taunts his rival wizard, the wizard is hit hard and tumbles slowly to the ground. Rizzit punches the air and shouts "YO!!" as the wizard crashes to the ground

[Master] ROUND: 6

"Let's see what you can do now!" he tells the others "Do I have to do it ALL myself?"

Beltain cures on himself while his spiritual weapon hits the orc wounded by Sparhawk.  It is enough and the orc falls to rise no more.

Just then a strange creature steps out of the trees to the party's left.  This creature looks like some gaunt, bestial hound or feline, with a mane of bristling quills.  The half orc wizard looks up from where he is crumpled on the ground "Get em Spike" he whimpers, before falling unconscious..

The strange creature rushes forward with great speed, he weave between the orcs and attacks Sparhawk.  The knight is hit very hard and is now badly wounded.

One of the orcs sees Sparhawk hurt and takes his chance.  He swings with all his might, his greataxe his the warrior hard, almost felling him.

On the other side of the battle another of the  orcs hits Feng.  It seems that the orcs are raging at the slaughter of their mage..

Never one to stick to the rules of engagement, Elinor leaps across to defend the party against the bristling dog but misses (again).

"Now we're in trouble - deep" bemoans Beltain "Unless we (Pitbull) can plug that gap we are all in a very deep mire!"

"Courage Beltain!" says Elinor cheerfully "Heal Feng if you can, and let the fighters take the strain.  The orcs seem pretty feeble- don't let them intimidate you."

"Struth what a mess" exclaims Rizzit crossly "Limara you heal Spar, Beltain you do the same for Feng and Pitbull can you hold off the bloody orcs from surrounding us?"

"Don't get cross Rizzit- that's a bit out of character for you. Are you feeling the strain?" pleads Elinor, "Come on Pitbull. Me, you, and one spikey dog. What d'you reckon?"

"Cross me?" says Rizzit with a broad grin (showing a lot of teeth) "I'm not cross  -  I'm having fun!" and he gives a bit of a skip

"Any more hot things to throw?" grins Elinor "Could come in handy if I keep missing!"

Rizzit grins at Elinor and he bows "I may have a few to please you Mi'lady" he says

"Well missy fancy-pants, are you going to come out of the back row to give our gallant fighters some succour?" Rizzit says looking back at Limara

"Rizzit- don't say that sort of thing in front of Pitbull." says Elinor earnestly "He might misunderstand the succour thing"

"Limara has just healed you kobold, which is why she is standing where she is" snarls Beltain "Show just a little gratitude can't you?"

Rizzit winks at Elinor "Pitbull might misunderstand do you think?" he chuckles and he winks again.

"FIGHT FENG! FENG KILLS!" yells the barbarian not wanting to be left out but in truth he is feeling a little ragged around the edges...

"Do not leave Feng on his own people" Sparhawk glances around "and in case I did not say .... OUCH!!!!..."

"Elinor I will do as you say." confides the gnome in a lecherous voice "This is our first date and it is only right that I let the lady have the choice of entertainments. I will indeed stay here and help you slay the spikey doggie.  Mind you.  Do you think we can subdue it and I can train it as my pet?" says the Pint Sized Pumpernickel before giving Elinor's behind another furtive glance. "I wonder if she gives out on a first date." adds the Little Lothario to himself.

Limara directs her flying sword onto the hideously ugly creature that hit Sparhawk and scores the first hit on the spikey dog. 

"Nice hit, Limara!" cries Elinor

Limara steps past Rizzit to cast a cure on her injured comrade... "It will take more that that I bet... still its a start" she beams, all the while she works and cures much of Sparhawk's damage.  "Oh yeh, and guys...I BLOODY TOLD YOU ... STAY IN FORMATION...now there's a gaping hole in the lineup and we are getting mullered.... FENG, hit then step toward Bel... Bel, heal him quick then step south ten foot.. that will shrink the gap a bit" "Dont get yourself cut off out the front Elinor" she pleads to her friend.

"If you'd like a cure Feng, can you move a space back, after hitting at those orcs in front of you?" asks Beltain, "It's just that we need to prevent the orcs" he waves his hand round at the surrounding horde of orc "From getting in amonst us - if we can"

"Step East or South-east muscle-man, I'm planning to burn 'em good this time around" Rizzit calls to Feng "So don't let 'em get in amongst us"

"Thank you Lady Limara, t'was a well needed cure I can tell thee." the knight smiles his thanks to the healing cleric.

"This is just starting to get fun. I hope there's some more of them." Says Pitbull rubbing his hands.

"Don't be greedy Pitbull, didn't your mother tell you to finish what you have before you asked for seconds?" says Beltain with a wry smile

Feng swings his axe again and the orc before him falls, then he takes a step back towards Beltain who waits to cure him.  "FENG IS TOUGH ENOUGH TO TAKE OR LEAVE, STILL I WOULD NOT LEAVE YOU UNDEFENDED!"

"You have my thanks, Mighty Feng" says Beltain gravely

"I can handle the grunt orcs but only if I get a screen of fighters" grumbles Rizzit "Get yourselves organised and hold a line, then I can deal with them"

Another of the orcs moves and attacks Feng, and he is badly wounded..

Refreshed by Limara's healing Sparhawk puts all his force into an attack on the spikey dog.  Sparhawk grits his teeth and looks the spiky beast in the eye.  He swings his sword with a mighty overhand strike "You will not see another day beast" He says with a focussed calm in his voice.  The blow connects with a great thud and the dog is badly wounded (27 damage).

"YES, YES,  YES" cries Rizzit in excitement hopping from foot to foot.

"Revenge is sweet, Sir Knight" says Beltain "Lets see if it enjoys a taste of its own medicine!"

"Glad to see that the fighters are starting to hit things again" smiles Rizzit "Come on Pitbull, see if you can finish it off!"

"Ahem I have not missed yet" Sparhawk coughs

"Oh perhaps not then" admits Rizzit airily.

Spits a plug of blood at the Orc that hit him with the Greataxe "So this clan knows how to fight? Good, I send Gruumsh some warriors this day.  Beltain, the heal if you would not face this tribe over my corpse!"

"I will be honoured to heal you Feng" says Beltain "By sadly I must wait until the little people, Pugnacious Pitbull and the scaly Rizzit have done their stuff"

Pitbull, eyes still firmly fixed on Elinor's shapely bottom, swings his greatsword at the fiendish dog.  Not surprisingly he misses his target badly "Oops! Butter fingers."

"Nice swordsplay, Sparhawk" cries Elinor, pointedly not mentioning the gnomes wild swip.

"A fine strike indeed Spar... " adds Limara, "Feng...Don't go dieing on us ... " she encourages the barbarian.

"You'd do better" says Rizzit sarcastically "To concentrate on what you are trying to hit, Pitbull, rather than stare at the rear of the paladin in front"

Rizzit takes a step back and then unleashes another fireball aiming carefully to avoid hitting Feng and the others.  Six of the orcs fall to the ground dead but one, although severely wounded fights on.

[Master] ROUND: 7

Beltain heals a lot of Feng's wounds but the barbarian still bleeds from many blows.  He then directs his Spiritual weapon to attack the hellish dog-thing hitting it squarely.

As Beltain attempts to heal Feng, one of the orcs strikes at the cleric but it misses Beltain badly, almost dropping his weapon..

One of the orcs screams in pain as the fireball explodes around him, he is badly wounded but does not die.  He runs out of the flames, toward Feng, he swings his greataxe with all his remaining might and cuts Feng deep.  Feng slumps to the floor, unconscious and bleeding..

In the main combat Pitbull is hit by the fiendish dog and is pierced by three of the creatures Quills, one breaks off in the gnomes small body!...  The gnome fighter is badly injured.

Elinor shudders at the roar of the fireball, and lunges forward to strike at the beast.  Elinor downs the creature named Spike with perfect swing of her longsword.  "Keep your cool everyone- we're nearly done. There's only nine of them left and there's six of us on our feet. Seems like a fair match to me".  She calls across to Limara "Come and join the front line, Limara. You'll enjoy it!"

"Feng you stupid Lummox" says Rizzit, upset by the barbarian's fall "Why did you have to go and do that?" he sighs "Guess I'll have to save you – again".  "Now, what was my score, do you know, I think I've forgotten, perhaps fifteen or so".   The kobold turns to Pibull, who is still staggering from Spikes furious attack, the gnome's great-sword lies on the ground "You have some catching up to do if you want to win the bet, and you may need that sword..." Rizzit says with a grin.

"A neat move there Elinor" says Beltain "With any luck, we can best these grunts and soon have Feng back on his feet and us back on the road to report to Lord Hawklin.  And some time to spruce up too" he says in conclusion looking down at his blackened armour

He Looks over his shoulder at the kobold "Any chance of some serious fire-power against these orcs?" he asks "If you can clear them out of the way I might be able to get Feng on his feet again..."

Limara directs her Spiritual weapon at an orc and hears the satisfying crunch as it impacts, she swings her own sword at the orc warrior in front but it dodges the blow.  "Thanks for the invite Elinor," she exclaims "But I can hit them from here and still stay in range to heal Pit and Spar if needed." she tells her enthusiastic ally. "...and I'll enjoy it if we are victorious, but for now I'll get my kicks keeping us all alive"

She pauses considering "Losing you, Nos and Feng to the walking hillock has made me reassess my role ... As a cleric of strategy and tactics I should be using my skills to hone us into a structured battle group and use my divine abilities to shield, boost and heal you warriors.  My job is to keep you all standing... "

"Nice hit Princess!" calls Beltain, seeing the blow land on the orc, "I hope that this is the last of them, Feng is down and needs aid urgently"

"Feng you stupid Lummox" says Rizzit, upset by the barbarian's fall "Why did you have to go and do that?" he sighs "Guess I'll have to save you – again".

He stops and pretends to think "Now, what was my score?  Do you know, I think I've forgotten, perhaps fifteen or so".   The kobold turns to Pibull, who is still staggering from Spikes furious attack, the gnome's great-sword lies on the ground "You have some catching up to do if you want to win the bet, and you may need that sword..." Rizzit says with a grin.

"Call yourself an adventurer Beltain?" asks Rizzit "Huh!  Why do we want to stop so soon? <b>This is fun!!</b>"

Feng's constitution is strong and the bleeding stops, the barbarian is stable…

An orc attacks Elinor and another Rizzit but they both miss.

"Nice one, Limara" calls Elinor as she dodges the orcs' attacks.

Spathawk swings and hits an orc, it sways on its feet badly wounded but it fights on "Let us cut down the rest of our foe and regroup" says the knight.

"How about you take down this warrior orc in front of me, Pitbull" asks Rizzit of Pitbull "To be frank, he's bugging me as well as flanking you.  The idea" says the sorcerer "Is that the fighters screen the magic-user so he can cast his spells" he sighs dramatically "Here we have me and a second class cleric fighting five orcs, with the four fighters and the other cleric fighting only four"

"Come on Pitbull, you'de be very welcome over here!" urges Beltain "Take up that sword, a quick step to the side and you can hit any of three you like?"

"Feel free to step away, Pitbull. Spar, Limara and I can manage here" says Elinor support and feeling slightly unnerved by the gnomes interest in her bottom.

Pitbull darts a look at Rizzit and Beltain "Do you two think you can give it a rest?... All this advice is getting rather..um..tedious.  I mean, I can give advice to..Beltain heal the dying! Rizzit burn something!...see, easy.  For as my mother used to say "When love and skill work together, expect a masterpiece." he bends down to pick up his greatsword..

The gnome warrior lashes out at one of the orcs attacking Rizzit and Beltain but fails to connect and the sword leaves his hand, again.  He sighs deeply, he looks at his weapon lying on the ground again... "As my mother used to say;  The principle of all successful effort is to try to do not what is absolutely the best, but what is easily within our power, and suited for our temperament and condition."

Pitbull looks down at the long quill sticking out of his small abdomen "I need to pull this out, its putting me off" he says.

"Pitbull, if you run at the orcs, can you use your quill as a weapon?" suggests Elinor with a grin "Might not cause much damage, but at least you can't drop it".  Almost immediately Elinor regrets making a joke out of what must be a painful, as well as an embarrassing, situation. She was always being pulled up for her flippancy back at Paladin College. "I'm sorry Pitbull. That was unfeeling of me. And after all, I've mucked up my attacks much more than anyone else in the team. I will heal you shortly, just as soon as we mop up the last few orcs." Damn, she thinks. Why did I have to say shortly?

Rizzit casts a spell at two of the orcs, the first hits its mark and the orc falls but the second goes wide and the orc lives to fight on.

Belatin's Spiritual weapon hits one of the orcs but it remains on its feet.  The cleric shugs and moves back casting acure spell on Feng, an orc tries to interrupt the spell but in excitement it fumbles and drops its weapon.

Fengs eyes open!

"Wipe your sweaty palms and stop thinking about Elinor's nether regions" says Rizzit sternly to Pitbull "There is still a chance something else big could come along and my spells aren't a plentiful as they were."  Then he addresses the rest of the party "It may be worth getting up into the trees as soon as we can and scout about to find their base and check what they still have in reserve.  I am very surprised a group this large has no shaman with it.  An orc wizard leading this big a group of orcs is not that likely, usually they usually only respect tough warrior types.  So we need to finish this off and keep on our toes."  He grins at the orcs facing him showing off a full set of sharp teeth.

One of the orcs glares down at Feng.  The half orc has just been healed but he is still on the floor prone, the orc smiles a smile full of cracked teeth, stupid human cleric he thinks. An lands a blow on the downed barbarian.  Feng is hurt again, but just manages to stay conscious..

On the other side of the conflict Limara is hit by a nasty blow from one of the orcs.

"Elinor" calls Beltain "Can you assist by taking on these orcs.  I fear I have stupidly put Feng's life at risk with that cure..."

"You pratt Beltain" shouts Rizzit supportively "What the hell are you playing at?   Feng was safe as he was and now he's in deep "

Elinor swivels round to see what is going on at the other side of the battle. She sees the orc take a swing at Feng, and hears Beltain's cry of dismay. With no hesitation she dashes across to Feng's side, ignoring the orcs around her.  The orcs swing their blades at her but the move is so sudden that they miss. She reaches down to Feng and lays her hands on his bloodied chest.  "Come on, Feng" she mutters. "You're up and down like a bobbin" and the colour returns to Feng's cheeks.

"Thanks Elinor" says Beltain "I owe you!  Jeez I didn't want Feng to Peg it!"

"Feng does'nt want Feng to peg it!" groans the mighty warrior from his prone position.

"Hey Pitbull, see, the lasses can't keep their hands from Feng" smiles the barbarian "And now I'm bettin' I get a better view than you!"

Sparhawk takes a blow from another orc but Limara strikes back felling an orc with her Spiritual Weapon and another with her longsword.

"Nicely done Elinor and Bel... we have our barb up and killing again....." Limara calls the the paladin and her partner cleric "Spar, Pit.. if you both step back we will be in formation again and Rizzit will have cover. Nearly done now comrades.."

"...Oh and Rizzit..." she continues "NO ONE moves forward into the woods until the clerics have healed the wounded. It won't take long and it is essential not to be walking around nearly dead. " she states insistently.

Limara turns to her immolating friend and softens her tone "I must heal our friends before we advance . Feng is terribly wounded and the other boys have been hit hard too... ..' To advance into battle ill prepared, is like handing you luckstone to your enemy ' as my master would say .." she says with a grin on her face..  The grin on her face because she thought it was high time she came out with an 'as my **** would say' .... The fact that her master never offered such ditties in his teachings only being a minor hindrance to her.

"Super hitting, Princess" Beltain calls out "That's two less to worry about"

Rizzit looks at Limara  "Don't get your knickers in a twist!  I don't know if we have the luxury of hanging around while you nurse the sick to full health.  We've got them off balance now and we should push our advantage.  Anyway the priority at the moment is to have some fun killing off these damn orcs."

The orcs continue to attack but they are tiring and their blows go wide.

Sparhawk wields his sword and smashes it into the orc in front of him "Stop throwing bloody spears at me!!" Sparhawk tells the orc

"Wow, the power behind that blow was awesome, Sir Knight" says Beltain "I doubt he will rise again"

Pitbull takes a firm grim of his Diminuative Great Sword and performs a graceful swirling motion, catching each opponent within range as he turns. It's like some demented child letting off a wickedly bladed spinning top, leaving a nightmarish circle of destruction around him. The Scary little Bastard leaves one orc dead and one massively wounded.

Rizzit, not to be outdone, conjures migic missles which strike three of the orcs surrounding Feng.  One is killed outright, another disabled and the third just wounded.  Rizzit looks over to the trees but the battle and bodies obscure his view.  He sees nothing of note.

*Are there more enemies still waiting to join the fray?*


----------



## tariff

_Great balls of fire!_


----------



## Greyhawk

*An end to the Orcs*

 

"Only two orcs left" says Beltain with obvious relief "Do you want to surrender?" Beltain asks it "All your comrades are dead and it seems that all others of your kin have left you to your fate..." 

"WooHooooo!!!" whoops Elinor. "That whirling manoeuvre is a master stroke.  But I might just have to step out of line one more time to get that other orc...  Limara and Beltain, do you have much healing power left?" 

Beltain smiles at Elinor "Thanks for the cures on Feng and yes, I do have a few scrolls of cures - I wonder if we will be left alone long enough to use them..." 

Feng focuses a  bleary eye on th orc looming over him "Time someone cut you down to size!" and so saying , from the ground, feng slashes at the legs of the orc standing over him, bringing it close to death.

Beltain looks around and at the carnage that eight rounds of fighting have left, he shrugs then takes out a scroll and cures some more of Feng's wounds.  Then he looks to the forest looking for more of the beasts but he does not spot any more adversaries. but the trees are dense.. 

Elinor strikes at the orc standing over Feng. "Let's tidy things up a little" she jokes as the creature topples to the ground, its axe slipping from its dying hand.  "That chap on his own won't last long" she says looking at the last orc.

"Nice one Elinor, you seem to have got into the rhythm now!" smiles Beltain and Feng looks up from his prone position "Things are looking up" he says, rather obviously 

Limara takes up her shield and reaches out a hand to touch Sparhawk "Pit.  That was a very slick 'manoeuvre' indeed... I'd loose the sword juggling intro though " she giggles as she cures Sparhawk of most of his injuries.

Limara puffs on her cigar: and, rolls it from one side of her mouth to the other, thinking.  "Elinor, if was to use my spells for nothing but healing for the rest of the day I can muster three moderate and four light cures... " 

"I wish I could muster that number of spells Princess" says Beltain sadly "I'm almost out of natural cures and having to rely on scrolls.  Still" he looks around "We have only one orc alive and this may be the end of this affray" 

"I think I may take a stroll," says Rizzit "When that last orc is down and see what goodies that magic user has on him" he pauses "I'm not sitting around here all day with nothing to do" and he gives Limara a glare 

Sparhawk steps up to the plate, casting a long view to the outfield makes an almighty swing of his sword....."Gotta be a home run " he mutters to himself 

"Well that's the last of them!  We can explore or we can wait for them to build up strength and attack us again..." says Rizzit "I'm just itching to see what that magic user has got on him!" 

Beltain shakes his head "If you can wait just a moment we can heal up the fighters, then the party can head out ready for any eventuality.  Have some patience – remember 'More haste less speed' as my auntie used to scold" 

Sparhawk downs the last orc...the battle is over.. 

Beltain cures more of Feng's wounds then gets down on his knees and gives thanks for the party's success... 

Rizzit looks around suspiciously "There may be more of them!" he says sounding hopeful rather than sure.  Beltain gets up and scans the foliage again, looking for signs of movement, but sees nothing in the dense undergrowth. 

Elinor wipes the blade of her sword, slowly turns, taking in the bloody and charred scene, and sighs with some satisfaction.  "Well, that was a good battle.  It would now be sensible to hold an After Action Review to establish which tactics worked and which were unhelpful. But I suspect that we won't agree easily" 

She reaches into her pocket, extracts a coins and spins it, it comes up tails "Tails we win" she says with a smile.

Limara turns around and goes over to her wounded dog..." good girl, lets get you fixed up". She takes a scroll from her backpack and casts it on Gypsy.  " I think that is a very wise suggestion Elinor... In parts there we acted as one and were devastatingly effective, dealing damage freely and with excellent defence.." she answers 

"Rizzit..." she continues "If you want to go and fetch the mages stuff then go ahead, its only over there.." she points at the fallen orc " we can rescue you easy enough if anything happens. But i think to rest a moment and heal people... please show some consideration for our injured.. that was the biggest battle we have faced. I think the Order of the Initiative should be pleased with that victory.  -- Oh, and Rizz... top bombing... that was your best show to date. You should be well chuffed with the score you totalled." 

"We should have a formation for travelling over open ground too... anyone got any ideas... " Limara continues still dwelling on Elinors words. 

Rizzit turns to Limara "All this talk about strategy and you suggest I wander over to loot the magic user by myself? That sucks!" he tells her, then his face brightens "Top Bomber, I like that, think I may get a cloak made up with that on it!  Top Bomber!!!" and he moves forward detecting magic.  

*The party look around but suddenly the portal starts to chime, could it be about to close?*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The damsels rescue a knight in distress*

Limara and Beltain start to heal the party of their wounds.  The orcs are stripped of their gear, so is Tharlock the orc wizard.  A great deal of the orc gear has been destroyed or badly ruined by the fireballs.

Tharlock the orc's gear is piled up.  Rizzit then casts detect magic on the dead orcs equipment.  He wore a set of bracers which detect as magical.  He also had 3 potions on him labelled "Bulls strength", "Invisibility", and "Fly".  He also carried a scroll and a spellbook.

Pitbull tweaks his quiff "Well that was fun" He grimaces and looks down at the quill sticking out of him.  He grasps it with both hands and pulls it out of himself - it hurts and causes the gnome but it causes more damage coming out! "OUCH!" exclaims the tiny warrior.  He chuckles "As mother used to say...better out than in"

Just then the party hear a chime... It seems to emanate from the portal...

Rizzit looks toward the mountainside and the invisible portal.  "I don't like the sound of that" he says as another chime is heard "Quick...maybe the portal is about to shut!" he exclaims as he grabs some of the mages gear and runs toward the portal.  Suddenly the kobold is gone.  Pitbull grabs the rest of the mages gear and follows the kobold through the mountainside portal..

Beltain and Limara think they can remove the quill embedded in Sparhawk's leg without causing damage using their healing ability, Beltain tries and fails causing the knight more damage. "Sorry" says the cleric looking embarrassed

"Come on through guys" calls Rizzit "And someone grab my crossbow please"

Elinor grabs Rizzit's crossbow and heads for the portal. She won't go through until all the party are with her. "Are you coming?" she calls to the others

"Pitbull" Rizzit orders the gnome "You old feltcher stop eyeing up Wizzy and have a look around for anything that may be making that noise"

"Well blow me.  I feel myself again. I had a funny turn there. "  says the Pint Sized Protector as he swigs at a couple of healing potions.

Feng Grunts "Back we go. Not even Feng can face down a thousand warriors - at least not today. Pitbull - you must show me that spinning move - it was very impressive.".  Feng moves toward the mountain wall, he steps through into the nexus..

Sparhawk gathers himself together (as well as his quill) "Let us make haste neighbours and tarry no longer" he says as he heads to the portal

Beltain collects as much orc gear as he can carry, and heads quickly though the portal

"I really do need more cash if I am to start making magic items" says Beltain "Are there any magic items that we could sell?" he asks the others "I'm not sure that we will ever use this Ever-Smoking bottle" he adds

Feng Sits down to rest, and whilst he does so, straps his shield to his arm  "I must be slowing down. Them buggers would never have hit me back in the day. Prap's my armour is too heavy."

Beltain calls back to Limara to hurry as he passes through the gate with the items looted from the orc bodies.

Limara follows the others back through the portal with her dog. She takes a final look into the trees to see if she can spot any movement.

Limara "Don't be down heartened Feng, that was a big battle and you fought bravely... and I think that if the formation hadn't split too early you would have suffered less damage."

"If this portal stays open " interrupts Rizzit "I am going to go back through and check the area, Feng will you come and track for me please"

" We are victorious and we are all alive" says Limara, bright eyed "That's a good day for the Order in my books. " she continues " I salute you all, finally we acted as one, more or less, and look at what we achieved... and thank you all for granting my indulgence.. no one died !!"

"We need to salvage everything of value from the orc encampment" says Rizzit "But this noise seems a mystery still"

"I'm sure the portal will close, this noise is the one that the creators designed to warn of the impending closure, but we will see" Belatin says with a shrug

"Well i think that was a most satisfactory bit of Rumpus." says Pitbull looking very happy "Really quite invigorating. As my old Mother would say: A strong attack is half the battle won. " and the Money Grabbing Midget eyes the loot with glee "And we've got some nice loot to play with too. Lurvely."

"So whats happening now? What was that sound?" Rizzit asks him, wanting to get any last items from the orc camp "Can I go back in and look around, someone keep the portal open here for me please" and he prepares to head back through the portal, looks back to see if anyone is coming to help

"I'll come and help little Rizzit" agrees Pitbull "Though it grieves me to leave the loot."

Limara and Beltain gather up the remaining loot and with Elinor, move to the invisible mountain portal.  They walk through into the Nexus.  The chimes stop, the arch in the nexus grows visiablly darker.  The mist in the centre off the arch dissipates leaving solid wall.  The portal has shut.

Beltain heals his familiar's wounds and then moves over to the second gate and casts "Read Magic" - attempting to read the strange characters and to discover the final destination of the portal.  After this he will quickly look through his scrolls to make sure that he understands them all before the spell runs out.

"T'was an interesting place," muses Sparhawk "May hap one of these portals will lead to a sun drenched island with sun loungers and cocktail waitress' " Sparhawk says with a wry smile

"Well I think it was portal two that had the sand..." Limara tells Sparhawk "I doubt there's any cocktail waitresses, but until we look ... " she replies to the warrior

"Someone say the words to open this again please" says Rizzit irritably

"The words to open this again" says Limara and giggles as she replies to the little kobold.

Rizzit looks blankly at Limara

"The words 'Part the veil of the universe for me' usually work on these portals, but there may be a re-charge time or something like that" says Beltain

"I need to be sure we have cleared our enemies away" says Rizzit loftily "And we need to do it before they regroup and get prepared again, "Only the brave hearted need follow, this mission may have dangers"

"I disagree with you" says Limara earnestly "Orcs notoriously charge forward into the battle and we saw them do it...  I think you are wasting your time, any more orcs wont be alone for hours" she replies.

"I am loath to leave our takings here and to find them missing on our return" says Beltain looking at the treasure pile "If Rizzit wants to go through again, well this is probably the safest of the gates as we've despatched all the orcs sent against us and I doubt they have sufficient strength to mount as fierce an attack on us"

"Bel has a point" agrees Limara "We must cash in our loot, it is folly to keep throwing away money which we need to re-equip ourselves with... we cannot afford to gain levels without buying equipment equal to the task... which takes money... more for the warriors, their armour and weapons cost a small fortune." she pauses " Its nothing to do with bravery Rizz, its looking at the bigger picture, considering the parties welfare... I just think it would be wiser to return to map this place after we have reported our findings to Lord Hawklin . You would have a better chance of finding more orcs to kill if you give them a chance to gather for revenge, then strike when they are grouped... "

"I am taking a look round not setting up camp," replies Rizzit "Leave someone with the loot if you want, this will only take a couple of brave souls like myself Feng and Pitbull to sort out, the rest can start to move the loot out, we will only be a matter of minutes"

"Oh I see, how far do you want to go into the woods ?" the beautiful cleric asks the kobold, "If the portal can be immediately opened, and others think it is worth it.. Then I would suggest a good scout party would be you Rizzit of course, with a warrior and a cleric. If the consensus is yes then I will go with you..... but to split the party is folly indeed and has not been very successful to date.."

Limara: Puffs on her cigar: and, rolls it from one side of her mouth to the other.

"I'm with you, Rizzit. It's always good to piss on another tribe's fire!" says Feng eager for more fighting

"If we are going to scout the orcs' camp then we should all travel together. But can I ask whether you all feel to fight that battle again?" Elinor asks the others

"Of course I do." retorts Feng "If the healers had been paying attention, I'd never have hit the pavement - as it is, I'm good to go."

Elinor looks around the group, some people look a little frayed around the edges....."Well, I am happy to continue with our search if that is what the party chooses." she agrees "Feng, doesn't your blouse need fixing before you start fighting again?  Remember, a stitch in time can save lives. Or something."

"Blouse?"  Frowns suspiciously "Isn't that something that a girl would wear? Callin' Feng a puff?  Dressed or naked, Feng is ready for the next fight."

"If we go we all go, no half measures" says Beltain somewhat reluctantly "And we should carry the dead wizard's treasure with us, then we won't lose that will we go off on this jaunt."

"Well I'm ready to go some more!" says the gnome "Though these clerics seem to have forgotten me in the healing stakes. I'll still head out with you fellows."

Having deposited the loot in a pile, Elinor moves back to the portal that leads to the orc battleground. "Ready, everyone? Beltain, you open the door, then Feng and I will lead through, followed by Rizzit and Pitbull, then the rest of the party. OK?"

"We have only just stepped through the portal Pit, I had not forgotten you..." says Limara with a smile at the gnome "Indeed , how could I ?"

"OK," she continues in a business-like manner "Let's go then, but let's not take more than the few minutes Rizzit predicted. It will be vitally important to stay in formation when we move, we have only a few light cures left and cant afford to have people taking unnecessary risks..."

Limara picks up the potion of invisibility from the orcs loot and puts it in one of the slots in her potion belt "Rizzit, can you use these bracers ?" she points to the orcs bracers.

Beltain moves back to rejoin the others "Well if it is only to investigate the orc campsite, then that seems reasonable" he says to Rizzit "Just as long as you're not planning some longer term exploration - promise?"

"If we haven't already returned I will be coming back at 1.30" says Limara "That is my intention Bel... I am not loosing another pile of loot to some band of thieving gits and we should definitely carry the magical stuff... Anything left that no one wants to carry I will put in my backpack"

"Good idea Princess" Beltain agrees and picks up the Magic Users spell book, he crosses his fingers and flicks through the pages to see if there are interesting spells....

"Oooh. Magic books are worth loads I'm told" says Pibull enthusiastically "Woohoo. Riches galour. Mind you we have to be careful. Coz as my mum would say: Riches serve a wise man but command a fool."

"Books are very useful items and usually worth every gold piece of the cost" says Beltain looking very serious "These will contain the magic users spells so I would expect to see the arcane symbols for Fly, Fireball and Lightning Bolt amongst their pages."

Beltain opens Tharlock's spell book and begins to read.  His read magic spell still operating.  The book contains the following spells: 1st lvl: Cause Fear, Expeditious retreat, Magic Missile, Shield. 2nd Lvl: Bulls strength,Darkness, Flaming Sphere, Protection from arrows. 3rd Lvl: Fireball, Fly, Lightning bolt.

"I am able to fight should you wish me to join the scouting party...I also think it unwise to split the party...but then again I spent along time before making suggestions like that and the ones Limara makes now " Sparhawk giggles quietly to himself

"You are right Sir Knight" agrees Beltain "I think we all need to go through but perhaps some of us should remain by the portal unless danger threatens the others?  That way we could ensure than any chimes are heard and relayed to the others and we could keep checking that our plunder is not being filched" he adds

"Good idea Beltain," aggress the kobold "Leave one or two to stand where they can look back through the portal and still be able to hear any shouts for help"

"Let's go then," the barbarian suggests, bored by all the talk and no action "Feng is ready - our enemies will not become less dead, or more afraid as time passes.  Come, Elinor, perhaps we can slay again before we sleep." and he steps through the portal, shield fronted.

Elinor says "Part the veil of the universe for me" to re-open the portal. As Elinor places her hands on the portal and says the words, the archway seems to change colour slightly as if the stone were a lighter shade of grey than before. The air around it has a peculiar odour, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit. The space within the archway becomes illuminated with a foggy light.  She follows Feng through the portal, ahead of Rizzit, Beltain and Pitbull and the others.

Rizzit immediately heads down the slope and heads off into the trees looking for any sign of where the orcs came from.

Elinor looks for tracks.  They're not hard to spot.  Trampled undergrowth and snapped branches show the orcs came from the south.  For his position by the mountain by the portal, Beltain watches as Rizzit and Elinor begin to move toward the trees.  He will not be able to see them for long before they disappear into the trees.

Beltain sits on a flat rock near the portal exit and starts to carve the bone he found in the nexus into something vaguely wand-shaped, from time to time he checks the portal behind him and notes the progress of the party exploring the camp-fire area. 

"Do you think it's worth taking the wizards body back for Hawklin Princess?" Beltain calls back through the portal to Limara "He may have the means to question the dead and the information that Tharlock knew may be useful to him..."

Feng moves south in the direction of the tracks pointed out by Elinor

Feng stops to listen.. He can hear typical woodland sounds.  He hears a cracking of branches nearby him...  It is a fawn, wandering through the undergrowth.

"Aawww cute" says Rizzit

Rizzit moves south along the orc's trail attempting to move silently.

"FENG COMES! WEEP IN TERROR! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!" calls Feng to anyone who will listen "I ALSO BRING A ahm FIRE BREATHING KOBOLD! RUN!"

"So much for investigating the campsite" sighs Beltain "They didn't give it a second glance, they off to attack the main orc force..."  He pockets the bone and moves down the hillside attempting to keep the half-orc and kobold in sight.

Elinor smiles, somewhat relieved to find that Feng is even worse than her at moving with any stealth

Limara picks up the remaining magical items (potions scrolls bracers)  and goes through the portal with her dog following obediently behind her... "good girl Gypsy, walk to heel"

Elinor looks behind her and sees Limara appear. She waves vigorously.

Limara signals back to Elinor and moves towards her .

"Actually.. Just walk behind me .... I'll do the healing" she whispers to her pet.

Limara says "Yes I think it would be wise to retrieve the mages body and take it to Lord Hawklin... we can do it when we leave" in hushed tones as she passes Beltain "I must keep up with the warriors, in case healing is needed."

Limara approaches Elinor.." Nora, has anyone spotted movement ?.. we are looking up into the trees too, right?" and looks up into the branches of the trees ahead..

"So far we have only met a fawn." shrugs Elinor, unsure if she likes being called Nora "And we are all proving so ineffective at hiding, listening and spotting, that I don't think anyone has thought of looking up" and she too looks up vaguely upwards into the sky to see if there are any orcs hanging about

Limara points a tree.. "No... those things there. The tall ones"

Elinor is not even sure that she can see any trees above her...."oh, thanks, Limara. You mean the green things?"

Limara bursts into muffled laughter leaning on the holy fighter for mock support..." nothing can stop the Order of the Initiative.  Last time we failed to spot a Hill In A Bad Mood... who are we kidding !! " she exclaims

Elinor puts on the night vision goggles and turns to Limara..."I've heard that men don't make passes at girls who wear glasses....although I bet Pitbull wouldn't be put off.  In fact, I'm not sure if there's anything on earth that could put Pitbull off"

"I think he likes you .." agrees Limara

"Never have I felt more convinced that the path of purity is the one for me." smiles Elinor "Abstinence is not only character building, but also a jolly good idea when faced with such a fellow."

"You are indeed blessed with great wisdom Nora.. " nods Limara

Limara encourages Gypsy to walk to heel ..and sighs as she watches her mutt pee up a tree ten feet behind her  "Suit ya'self dawg.." she mumbles to her wayward canine companion.

Limara pulls outs the end of a silk rope from her backpack, she cuts a 6' length off and ties it to the collar of her pet. "OK then, we'll take it slowly.... Gypsy.. Heel" she calls as she pulls her dog toward her side.. "Good girl" she pats the somewhat disgruntled dog on the head.

"It is quite clear that this portal opens into the territory of the stoneland orcs... if we consult with Lord Hawklins people we should be able to pinpoint this place on the map." Limara tells Elinor

Rizzit and Feng push forward through the trees following Rizzit.  They are walking down a steep hill.  Elinor and Limara are close behind.  Beltain loses sight of them as they disappear into the trees.  Sparhawk and Pitbull rush to catch up to the others..

Elinor holds up her hand to silence the party. She points ahead at the sight of the orc camp.  She whispers, so quietly it's almost just a breath- "Now's the time for a good plan- I vote that we try and creep up using the bigger tents as cover. If anyone can turns invisible, or attack with a range weapon or spell, then do that too"

Elinor starts to creep forward, trying to be as quiet as possible, and aiming to keep one of the larger tents between her progress and the two orc guards.  "I may as well be blowing on a trumpet", she thinks dismally as she moves noisily down the path.

She peers past the trees into a large clearing.  The clearing is dominated by crude tents. A orc camp.  Standing by three larger tents she spies a large upright cage.  In it appears to be a man.  He wears the colours of the Purple Dragon Knights. Standing guard are two orcs. To one side a large mound can bee seen, near it are several pyres and one is burning. The rest of the camp appears empty.

"Maybe these two were left behind to guard the camp, and all the tribes loot" the kobold chuckles, "I wonder who is in that cage?  Now if we had not followed my idea then these orcs would have fled and the captive would either have gone with them or been killed, its lucky we returned"

Pitbull moves up beside Beltain "I think we should follow after the others. Staying here only divides our forces" he pauses thoughtfully "And reduces our chance at personal glory."

"OK!" says Beltain to the gnome warrior "I'm up for it, but I just hope that the loot is there when we get back.  I wonder if Rizzit and the others have found anything up ahead."

"I hope there are plenty more orcs in those tents," calls Rizzit gaily "Two is hardly going to be worth the effort"

"Our priority is to retrieve the prisoner" Limara scolds the kobold "Not to improve our personal score. Don't play with them... just slaughter them quick."

"No point wasting spells on those two," sniffs Rizzit "Looks like a job for Feng and Spar, I will check out the tents"

"Aha! Fresh meat!" grins Feng

One of the two visible orcs runs toward Elinor, axe raised.  The orc lets out a shrilling cry..

"FENG IS BACK!" grins Feng and he certainly is....killing the orc with a single blow! The other orc begins to run south!

Realising that the Orc is making a break for it Rizzit moves forward and blasts it with some magic missiles

"There are about forty tents over there" says Pitbull "If they are single man tents we should have killed 'em all. Do Orcs bunk up two to a tent Feng? Or can't they be trusted in the dark?"

"That's 50 tents dumbass, stupid gnomes" the kobold corrects him and rolls his eyes

"Oh aye. I didn't see that last row over this tall grass" says Pibull blushing "Though I'm surprised a Kobold can count that high. I thought you guys only had six numbers... One, Two, Three, Some, Lots, Loads."

"And your point is?" responds Rizzit annoyed with the gnome "Pitbull kills three orcs and Rizzit kills loads, I think my limited numerical skills got that covered"

"You're a finger twiddler Rizzit old boy" says the gnome, not at all put out "You're supposed to kill loads. It's us Sword Swingers that have gotta take all the damage while we shield you."

Elinor moves swiftly towards the caged knight. "Who are you Sir?" she calls and as she gets nearer she can see that he looks badly injured. "Search the orcs for a key to the cage, she calls back to the party. "Sir Knight, can you hear me?" she calls through the bars of the cage.  Elinor kneels at the cage, puts down her sword and shield, and reaches through to touch the Knight. "Let me help you, Sir" she says softly and cures part of his terrible wounds..

Limara too rushes forward to assist Elinor "How many were left to guard you soldier..." she asks the confined knight as she too reaches through and casts a heal on him.  "You will be out of there soon sir knight... we are the Order of the Initiative, we are working for Lord Hawklin of Suzail.  Pardon my manners my name is Limara and this is Elinor, our comrades will be here shortly..."

The knight coughs and splutters..."Thank you...I thought I would die here" he says.  He looks through the bars at Elinor and Limara "I am Cedrick, a Purple Dragon Knight.  Can you free me?"

Beltain rushes up to join the others -"What's going on?" he asks, then seeing the large orc encampment his eyes widen "Bloody hell!" he exclaims "Are these tents all occupied or full of orcish loot?" and he looks round at the others and grins hopefully.

"Hmm shortly, that will be me and you Pitbull" quips Rizzit.  He checks the closest orc for keys that might open the cage and then walks over to greet the Knight.  "Let's get this camp searched for anything of value, then I'll burn the lot" he says grinning "Hail Sir Knight, I am Rizzit the Sorcerer, I burn things" grins widely.

Rizzit finds a set of keys on the dead orc.  He rushes over to the cage and releases Cedrick.

"Thank you...I am in your debt" he tells Rizzit.  The kobold beams and bows deeply.

Beltain looks at the huge camp in awe and then again searching for signs of life or perhaps an ambush, but sees nothing out of the ordinary..

He notices that there are three larger tents, presumably for the leaders and realises that they have only seen the mage.  "Are there any other orcs about, particularly any leaders?  We have slain a mage and some spined infernal dog-thing..." he calls to the rescued Purple Knight.

"I don't think there's anymore orcs here" says the wounded knight "I saw them all run north, I presume to confront you.  There is, however, a larger camp, South.  It contains over 400 orcs, lead by a half orc, half dragon named Cressyl Blackbones.

"Let's search the camp quickly, then escort Sir Cedrick back to the Purple Knight's camp" says Elinor "It's clear that the Order is not quite ready for a troop of 400 orcs, let alone an half-dragon." She turns to the Purple Knight, "Are you able to walk up the hill behind us, Sir?  We have horses within a short distance"

She turns to the kobold "Rizzit- I'm not sure we should start a great conflagration- it might draw the unwanted attentions of the camp to the South. "

"Do you know of the Purple Dragon camp near Tilverton?" asks Cerick "And o you know Captain Dunman?  Are you here on her behalf?"

"We are here on Lord Hawklin's business but we know Captain Dunman too and will be heading back in her direction directly" says Beltain "Rizzit can you make your search for items of interest here and then we will head back.  Princess - I suggest that you look in the leader's tents for papers of importance and I will take the equipment from the two orcs slain by Rizzit's magic to add to our takings" And so-saying Beltain takes the armour and weapons from the two dead orcs.

"400 Orcs doesn't sound like too much trouble to me" says Rizzit boastfully "A little preparation may be required though" he adds thoughtfully as he starts to search the tents for anything of value

"Someone should investigate the a large mound and the pyres, unless the Purple Knight can tell us what purpose they serve" says Beltain, "If it's a burial mound then it may contain goods of value" he adds rather hopefully.

"This don't look like the tribe I left - look at them orderly rows o' tents," says Feng dismayed by the camps precise layout "Whoever's in charge is really in control, know what I mean?  Someone check the tents, I'll keep watch for company - and no, we don't want to make a big fire until we can be sure we can get back thru the portal, pronto."

To keep his hand in, Feng cuts the ropes on the largest tent to the south and drags the tarp to one side "The ashes might also conceal sommat." he tells the watchers

"Good thinking Feng!" exclaims Beltain "I've a feeling that there may something concealed in that area..."

"Oi, Pitbull - Looks like you've lost yer chance - the ladies can't keep their hands from the Knight. No accountin' fer taste, 'corse." laughs Feng as the Cleric and Paladin fuss over the rescued knight.

Sparhawk moves over to the tents and starts to look inside them "Very orderly and military, these orc have been well trained"

"It has ever been the curse of us of a diminutive stature to be sidelined as soon as a tall and handsome knight gets on the scene Feng my dear boy." says Pitbull, a little sadly "However it isn't me who should be worried. If I were Beltain I'd be very put out at how carefully Limara seems to be attending to said Purple Helmet. "

He glances over at Beltain and sure enough there is a jealous flush in the clerics face, satisfied Pitbull looks at the tented camp "I think I'm going to go on a loot sniffing expedition if you chaps don't mind." and he begins to search from tent to tent checking each tent for valuables. He specifically looks under bedding, pillows and checks the earth floor of each tent for areas that could conceal buried treasures. 

"OK... we get the camp searched, then escort Cedrick back to Lord Hawklin to report .... As Elinor said NO FIRES ok Rizz .. " says Limara, still standing close to the Purple Knight.  She talks to Cedrick while the others search the camp.. "What land is this we are currently in Cedrick..  We came through a portal in the nexus room, it comes out in the cliff face to the north of here.."  and offers Cedrick some food and water while she waits for his answer.

"From what I can gather, we are on the edge of the Thunder Peak Mountains.  And this" he says gesturing to the trees "is the Hullack Forest"

The party search the camp.  They find: 300gp, 563sp, Orc Crushers x8, Greataxe x4, Breastplate x2,  Full plate +1, Orc Double axe +1, The Purple Knights Stuff is also found (this includes Plate +1 and a Longsword +1)

"Shall we move back north now? It seems the searching is over for now."  Elinor helps Cedrick into his plate mail and hands him his sword, then picks up some of the armour and weapons for transport back to the Nexus.  "Will you follow me, Sir? This way to Captain Dunman!  So tell me, how did you get captured by the orcs?"

"I can identify the bracers when we get back to town but i need 100 gold pieces from the loot first" Rizzit tells the others.

"I can too" says Beltain, still glancing anxiously towards Limara "But I'm very happy you do so Rizzit as it's thanks to you that we have them.  I agree that it is only fair that the party pay the cost of such magics"

"Lovely lovely loot."  mutters Pitbull to himself with glee.  "Although my ol' mum would always say: Knowledge is a treasure that no man can steal. I prefer good hard cash myself."  The Diminutive Dungeoneer helps gather up the horde and transport it back.

"Do you know," the gnome continues looking around "We should take some of our cash and open a shop. Selling the stuff that we find in dungeons. Even if we paid for premises and a shop keeper to manage the place i bet we could get better than the 50% of the cost price back than we would just selling the gear to the local traders. Even if we got 75% of the cost we make a lot more profit."

"I have better things to spend my money on" Limara tells him "Like making magical arms and armour. I have no interest in being a merchant .. That's for ordinary people   I would rather make my money selling the loot of the enemies we slay... I guess you have a mind for business then Pit... was this an earlier career ?" she asks with a smile.

"We don't become merchants. We back one." says the gnome "And supply him with goods.  In the long run our profits will allow us to buy more magical arms and... "  Pitbull leeringly looks at Limara in her chainmail Bikini. "... Eh.. Armour."

"Ah, I see... maybe we can strike a deal with a local vendor for exclusive rights to sell our excess booty" she says, looking at the gnome gapping at her cleavage.."Don't forget to blink..." she laughs, "OK, lets go.." she turns and heads of to the portal with her dog, while Beltain scowls at the lecherous gnome.

Feng exclaims with delight "An enchanted double-axe? A prize beyond expectation!  Let's haul arse - I hope Cedrick here will bring in a reward, else what good is he?  I hope he don't mind being take back - I mean, Imagine the shame of being captured by orcs - I guess that will take some living down when he reports back!  If it were me, I don't think I'd be able to face my comrades after such shame" and he takes a sidelong look at the knight "Praps the captain will be more understanding than I would be."

The party gather up the found loot and head back to the portal with Cedrick.  He explains to them that he was on patrol in the stonelands when he was accosted by orcs, lots of them, and Tharlock the orc mage.  He had refused to fight, knowing he was vastly outgunned.  They had captured him and placed him in the cage.  He thinks word was sent to the main orc camp of his capture, but the party rescued him before anything else happened.

When he gets though the portal he looks at the Nexus in amazement.  "I've never seen this before.  I was blindfolded when I was captured.  So, these are portals?." He looks around for a moment "I can stay here if you wish, guard the loot, if you have other business to attend to before going back to Tilverton camp"

Just then the party hear the familiar chiming sound emanating from portal Four.  Approximately a minute later the portal shuts..

"So one of these portals leads back to the Stonelands?" asks Cedrick

"Might it not be prudent to escort Sir Cedrick back and explain our findings thus far to Lord Hawklin, afore we continue to search other realms?" Sparhawk looks around the room at the portals "Tis just my suggestion , but I feel we may have a lot of work to do here, so keeping the Lord appraised of our findings will help him in any counter measures he may have to put into place"

"I agree with you Sir Sparhawk.  I think that we need to go back and report." nods Beltain "The half-dragon will not be happy at the destruction of his portal guards and may plan a foray in force to punish those who caused the problem.  I would not want 400 orcs descending on Captain Dunman's force at the Black Crater without warning on my conscience"

"I agree too," says Elinor "Sparhawk. the sooner we get word to Captain Dunman and my Lord Hawklin, the better.  The main orc camp with the half-dragon has been notified of the capture of the Knight. They will quickly learn of the battle that we have just fought. And I don't think they'll be likely to let sleeping dogs lie. Let's go back to Tilverton"

"So be it, lead on gentlemen...and ladies." says Credrick with a slight bow "Would you perchance have a spare horse?"

"I don't think we do Sir, but you may ride my steed, Legend. I'll double up with Limara" says Elinor graciously "....Assuming our steeds have been left undisturbed this time"

Elinor makes her way to the portal that links with the ruins in the Stonelands. "Is it number 16 that we open to get back to the ruins?" she asks the party. "I must admit, I am a little disorientated whenever I come into this place"

Elinor notices that Portal 16 is not glowing, as some of the others are.. "Mmmm. Maybe it's number 1?"

"Yes, it is number one" says Beltain "I am quite sure"

Beltain asks the Purple knight if he will help us take the captured items to the surface for transport back to the Captain Dunman's camp.  He then takes up what he can carry, eager to be on his way "The sooner we can get this stuff back, the sooner we can come back and explore the other portals" he exclaims

"I too am sure... open up number one Bel my sweet, lets not hang around and get jumped by another two headed griffon. " the fair Limara says whilst strolling over to the loot pile. She puts the money found into the party cash bag and places it back in her backpack. "We gotta get loot through the portal and loaded.. I suspect we will be walking next to our horses once we have loaded them with it... still we can't use a wagon round here."

Beltain moves over to the first portal and touches the stone surround "Part the veil of the universe for me" he says invoking the portal magic.

Beltain touches portal 1 and says the words. The archway seems to change color slightly as if the stone were a lighter shade of grey than before. The air around it has a peculiar odor, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit. The space within the archway becomes illuminated with a foggy light...

"What we need are some bags of holding... and they cost" Limara ponders out loud "Thanks babe, lets get this loot moved then..."

Limara realises something she hadn't thought of before. She turns around and approaches Cedrick... " Cedrick, as we are going to be travelling across potentially hostile terrain, I think it would be wise if I cured your wounds. "

"How come you were patrolling alone ?" she asks the Purple knight.

"Because he's a dolt." interjects Feng "Frankly I see no reason to high-tail it back to Tiverton, with our horses we can out-distance any orc horde on our trail."

"However" he continues with a sigh "I will come with you all - I'm looking forward to seeing Dumman's face when she see's one of her knights had to be rescued by a bunch of freebooters." and he sneers "Can't wait!"

"It will be nice to see the haughty captain, in our debt!" agrees Beltain

"Let's be on our way" Beltain says "The sooner we drop off this knight and our loot, the sooner we can get back into action again, there are still portals still to explore..."

"Yeah, what Beltain said." laughs Feng.

"Right Beaker lets go" says Rizzit but the axebeak refuses to budge "Look buddy you may not like the stairs but down here is rocks and up there is daylight and food" and he pulls the axebeak along "Feng get behind this big chicken and push will ya"

Pitbull follows the party. Humming a merry tune to himself.

Sparhawk follows the last person thru, making a quick glance behind to be sure they are not being followed

Rizzit helps load goods onto the horses where he can and stashes what will fit in his backpack then prepares to leave.

*The party head off towards the city again, thoughts on the profit and perhaps some praise for the rescued knight from Lord Hawklin*


----------



## Greyhawk

*Back to the city to report*

The party wait whilst Limara reselects her spells, then they carry on travelling back to the Purple Dragon camp near Tilverton.  They arrive at around Midnight.  Captain Dunman looks on in consternation as she sees Cedrick with them.  She frowns and shakes her head "Cedrick, you are more of a burden than even I assumed.  It is clear you cannot be trusted with even the simplest of tasks.  Go to my tent I will speak to you shortly"  The young Purple Dragon Knight trudges off to her tent, head bowed.

Captain Dunman turns her attention to the party.  "As you know, the portal to Suzail will open at 9am, if you would give me your report then feel free to rest until the portal opens."  The party inform captain Dunman of events and then wait.  At 9am sharp the portal opens to Lord Hawklin's warehouse.  He is not there to greet them however.  A Purple Dragon Knight informs them to go find accommodation, do some shopping, relax a while.  Lord Hawklin will summon them when he wishes to see them.

Using a costly pearl, Rizzit casts identify on the bracers, using 100gp from party treasure. He detects magic on the bracers, they appear to be Bracers of Armour +4.. 

Beltain leads the mounts through the portal and, with the others, takes them through to the merchant district to sell the orc's weaponry and armour...

"Do not sell the double axe, Beltain" says Feng in alarm "Not all orcish gear is trash." with that he sullenly goes to his rooms and holes up... this city is not at all to his taste

Elinor will see to Legend's needs, and then visit the clerics that brough her back from the gates of death itself her last time she was here, to make a generous donation to their funds.

"Well if we are sharing out the magical treasure," Limara tells the others "I would still really like the goggles... I have no intention of selling them, they are one of the things on my wish list of magical items. I think this would be a good time to share out the magical treasure " she adds

"I like the bracers" admits Rizzit "But they are far too valuable, I would just sell them as the money would pay for much more useful items for me, so to head of all the bitching it I picked them and sold them I propose we sell them and split the funds." he says generously.

"I would be interested in the plate mail," Sir Sparhawk says "And would think there are items other members would like.  Methinks we must find a fair way to decide what we do as a whole party"

Beltain shrugs "I feel that the plate would look well on you Sir Knight and the Double-Axe would be well used by Feng I'm sure.  The goggles may be of interest to Limara or Elinor, while both Feng and I would like the Ring of Sustenance and Rizzit perchance would like the Shielding Brooch" he pauses "I'm not sure how to do this fairly, but we need to make the decision quickly so that we can make shares and buy what we need, for we need to return to the nexus as quickly as we are able"

"The potions and scroll we should keep, they could prove useful in our quest" he adds

"It is stupid to take such a fine weapon from the hands of FENG! Such a thing could only aid our Foes." Feng interrupts, eying the Orc Double axe with longing. "And I'm sure that Beltain would wish me to have the Ring, should the worst ever befall him." and he smiles in what he thinks is a convincing way

"Anyhow," Feng continues "This city with it's prissy ways bores Feng - the sooner we return to our trade and earn the reward, the happier FENG will be".

"Can everyone just pick the one item that they want to use (eg Rizzit brooch of shielding, Feng the orc axe, etc), and then we sell the rest and divide the money equally?" says Elinor looking round and hoping for a mutually agreeable solution "Apart from any potions and scrolls which should remain as party treasure and be used whenever required."

"For me, I would like the goggles, so Limara and I could roll for that." elinor goes on to suggest "And the loser gets the smoking bottle (unless someone has already picked that). Can everyone speak up and decide which item they want to keep as a personal possession?"

"If I were not to get the goggles, then I would choose the bracers..." Limara replies " but I agree with Elinor, we need to share out the treasure before we leave Suzail"

Beltain gives a sigh as the party start to bicker over how to divide the treasure and then he heads off to check out the "Ring of Coins" to see if they have any new items in stock

"I want the goggles and the bracers." says Pitbull, trying to keep the argument going "They are both worth the most and I can then buy myself a nice tent. To keep my harem in. Otherwise I'll take what I'm given."

"Clip around the ear most likely" says Rizzit in a half whisper.

Sparhawk despairingly looks around, if we can't agree then we must do it the old-fashioned way he suggests and takes a worn dice of unusual shape from his pocket.  He rolls it in plain sight on the Inn table.  A nine.

"So be it" says Rizzit taking up the dice "He rolls it again" This time seventeen is the number shown.

Elinor takes the dice "I'm not sure a paladin should trust to chance, but if it is the party's will, then let Lady Luck decide", she rolls a one.  "Ha ha ha!" she utters a false laugh "I told you that Paladin's should roll dice! Are you feeling lucky?" she adds as she passes the dice to Beltain.

"I think dice rolling sucks" she muses in jest "Let's fight for it!!!"

Beltain too is unhappy about the method chosen to distribute the treasure but will, with reluctance, abide by the majority wish to dice and select.  He cups his hand round the old dice and rolls, thirteen, not that unlucky he thinks.

Feng grins "I'd much prefer to fight for the treasure pick" grins Feng evily "But…".  He takes the dice from Beltain and casts it carelessly on the table.  Nineteen!!!

Limara reaches into an inside pocket.  "This die was given to me by my Master" she tells the others "Perhaps it will bring me luck?"  Her dice drops onto the table and rolls towards Feng's.  Sixteen, a very useful roll.

Pitbull, takes the dice and drops it into his beer, he then downs  the pint in one swallow and spits the dice out onto the tabletop.  The others look at the gnome in surprise, the die rolls and comes up a nine.

Sparhawk and Pitbull roll again as their scores tie, this time Sparhawks roll is higher.

Beltain smiles, he's glad that the party have agreed on the division and that the split is underway.  Perhaps now he can some afford some smart armour to match Limara's

Feng grasps the axe like a hungry dog grabs a bone, and gives it a couple of swings "FENG'S AXE!" he exclaims in joy.  He leaves the others to pick and saunters off to find out how you join the society of stalwart adventurers

Rizzit takes the bracers up, a pity to sell them but I need the money he muses. And the kobold high tails it into town to sell the bracers.

Beltain smiles as Feng and Rizzit leave with their selection.  He looks expectantly at Limara (and the goggles) and glances from time to time at the Eversmoking bottle.

"Hurry up. Hurry up. I wanna pick. " groans Pitbul " wanna wanna."

Limara reaches over and chooses the goggles, she starts grinning like a child unwrapping birthday presents.. "I've wanted a set of these for so long... The first of my five wish list items.  The rest of you remember that I can craft arms, armour and shields now.  I can currently create or enhance items to +2.  Bel can create some wondrous items too, in fact he has a list of items we can create and the costs involved. It will cost me or him some experience to make them but we can offer a significant saving.  Which means that I will be able to improve your favourite weapons instead of you having to trade them in, or I could add a particular effect you like.  As I get more experienced I will be able to raise the enhancements more and I will also have a greater choice of effects to choose from..."

Limara puts on her goggles and poses in front of Beltain."How do I look babe ?" she asks

Beltain looks at Limara in open admiration "You look really cool" he says with a grin "The shades sure suite you, they look as if they were made just for you!".  "The Princess of Cool" he adds after a moments thought!

"Rizz.  How come you, as a non armour wearing caster, don't want to wear your bracers?" she asks the kobold "I thought you would like them. Still...  what are you going to buy with the money then ? " she asks

Beltain looks at the treasure heap and selects the Eversmoking Bottle "I am off to see how much I can get for this" he tells the others, then turns with a grin at Limara "And then, a little Retail Therapy!"

"I will take the full plate +1 armour methinks" Sparhawk states

"I agree Limara the Bracers are a great item for me but I can get the same effect from mage armour scrolls" Rizzit tells the beautiful cleric "And the 8,000 is of better use to me in gaining a magical weapon. My aim is to have a crossbow with flaming burst on it"

Limara heads off to the Holy shrine of Tempus to conduct some private business with her allies.  "Yes Rizz and can help create the weapon you so desire.  I will need a masterwork crossbow to enchant and it will cost you 1,600gp. It will take me a couple of days to do it.."

"Been talking with the knowledgeable Beltain" Rizzit tells her "And he thinks I may be better  buying a wand.  Does anyone remember when the Lord is gonna pay us something or do you think we blew it all on 'raise deads' now?"

Beltain thinks for a moment and then says "I remember it well the Lord looked directly at the party and said 'As for rewards -  In addition to having your Adventurers Tax paid for a year, we are offering two payments.  One will be paid immediately after the mission is successfully completed, and one three months later. Each payment comes to 6,000gp per person in gems.', now I may have got a word here or there wrong," continues Beltain "But someone was crunching on candles and I couldn't hear that well"

"Beltain I think I will hold off my plans for a magical crossbow for now," says Rizzit "Would you be so kind as to make me a wand of magic missiles (5th), I will pay you the costs and throw in my weaker wand of magic missiles.  Now I don't suppose that anyone seen any amulets of natural armour for sale in this town?"

Sparhawk checks over his new armour checking all the straps and buckles with a knowledgeable eye before donning it, he will then check on Faran and Faran's gear as he makes ready to leave for the next instalment of this wondrous adventure

After a long and tedious deliberation Pitbull grabs the ring. This'll probably come in useful one day i suppose.

Elinor will pick the Brooch of Shielding. She will also suggests taking the Spell book and giving it to the clerics that raised her and Feng.

Beltain does some purchasing in the town and then retires to his room intent on trying out his new crafting skills.  Beltain emerges bleary eyed but triumphant, he's made his first wand!

"If it is Ok with the rest of you I will continue to use the magical shield?" Beltain asks the others "As a temporary measure only" he adds

"OK," says Limara in a business-like voice "There are three potions left in the party collection... Bulls strength, invisibility and flying... I shall carry them for now, if you want to carry any of them let me know... otherwise just ask me for it when it's needed." Limara puts the party potions in her pack and I suggest that one of you two arcane casters picks up the scroll of see invisibility.."

"Thanks Princess, I would appreciate an enhancement on my new Mitheral shirt if you can craft that?  As for the See Invisibility scroll I would very much like the spell" says Beltain "But as I would be unable to cast it yet a while.  Perhaps Rizzit would carry it for the present...?" he asks with a smile

Limara smiles and hands the scroll of see invisibility to Rizzit.

"Can't we sell the book and split the cash like we normally do" grumbles Rizzit "If its ok I would like to carry the invisibility and fly potions, should we get to that orc camp those will be my best method of attack and will give us a big boost by allowing me to strike at leaders with ease.  Beltain are you making my wand before we leave?"

he pauses for a moment "I wonder when Lord Hawklin will ask to see us?" thinking of a snack on his lordships candles.

*The day passes but there is still no sign of Lord Hawklin.  The adventurers wonder how long they must wait to tell the noble of their progress and the horde of Orcs.  Perhaps they should continue with their work in the nexus and return later.  They decide to allow more time and set about relaxing in their own ways.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*Interlude*

The Order of Initiative adventuring group sat around in the bar in Suzail.   A day had gone by already and there was no contact from Lord Hawklin.   

They were eager to be on their way again but maybe the news of the hundreds of orcs had meant that the Lord was involved with planning contingency measures with his staff.   It was frustrating, the Cormyr was a large place and to defend it adequately from marauding bands of orcs was an almost impossible task.   A better plan was to hit the orcs and hit them hard, keeping them off-balance and not able to even think of offensive action.

But perhaps the party had misjudged him, there were undoubtedly other calls on his time and it was just possible that there had been developments at the Crater.  Although there had been no sign of any change when they had passed it at the start of the morning, here in the Forgotten Realms the situation could change very quickly.  But the most likely explanation was that he was busy with the necessary, but boring, affairs of state.  

The group had already sold the captured goods from their recent expedition and itched to see action again.   If they were to be stuck here for some time then they could find things to occupy their time.   They could research in the library and see if there were places in the locality that matched the terrain they'd seen from the second portal. So far all they had been able to do was to clear out the denizens of the gates they had explored, well to be honest they had found no evidence of life in the arid conditions at gate #2 and gate #3 had been an unmitigated disaster.  They had only been able to recover two, no three, of their number by the good offices of Lord Hawlin and a strong party of knights and war-wizards. 

Still, there were goods to be crafted, Rizzit wanted a Wand of Magic Missiles and Beltain, the crafter, also wanted a Wand of Shield of Faith for himself.   Limara newly trained in smithing was planning to add magical enhancements to her partners armour, and for the others there were training facilities in the city that could prove useful in future encounters.  

Sparhawk, used to periods of inactivity from his days with the army, waited patiently, checking and rechecking his equipment and ensuring that his mount Faren was well cared for in the nearby stables.  Feng was not so relaxed.  He was uncomfortable in the city with its untroubled citizens, he had been used to a life of battle and privation and resting and relaxing in comfort was not to his liking.  The paladin, Elinor, was as home here as she had been on the recent expedition   There were always people to be helped, rituals to be observed and assisting in the recruitment and training in youngsters for the Cormyr forces. 

For Beltain and Limara there were the attendance at devotions and the work of their temples.  These tasks had to be abbreviated will on the road but back in the city they could devote more time and energy to the work of their faiths and to improving their religious standing by prayer and, on occasion, the fasting and feast days that was prescribed in the calendars of their Gods.

*However busy they seemed the party waited eagerly for some news from Lord Hawlin that would allow them to venture out once more.*


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Nexus Calls*


In a blink of an eye it's as if the universe has shifted...  Looking round the party find themselves in the Nexus – not the Inn that they thought that they were staying.

"What in the name of Justice is going on?" exclaims Limara, staring round at her not so new surroundings. She looks around at the doors and people standing within the walls.  Do they notice anything different or is it just her?  She puts a hand aimlessly into her pocket and without looking pulls out a tindertwig and strikes it on her bracer, relights her cigar and puffs on it intensely, molar teeth gripping hard onto the wet tobacco.... was it true?

"Well mercy me" says Elinor "I feel a bit like someone's knocked the ground sideways from under me".  She looks around her at the others, spots Legend and walks over to stroke his nose

Beltains eyes are slightly glazed as he looks around at the others "It's as if I was awakened from a dream" he says in a voice only a little above a whisper "Strange indeed are these times... And I feel strangely younger" he says and looks more closely at the others "You all do too" he adds, then shakes his head as if to clear it "But my eyes may be playing me tricks – I feel rather strange!"

"What can have happened" muses Beltain "My physical condition is almost the same as when I left the drow caves, but I remember the conflict at these gates.  We came through that one" he says points at the gates at the West end of the North wall, then there was a barren plain, the terrible tree thing" he shivers "And then the orcs.  Then this shift in reality - I pray that we have not suffered the same fate as Tilverton and been plunged into the Grey Realms of mist"

"Well my mind is a little fuzzy" says Rizzit "So I think we should maybe have a quick look into each portal before making any decisions"

Beltain waves a greeting to Limara and then moves up to the first portal.  He touches the surround.  "Part the veil of the universe for me" he intones and tries to look through the portal

"Maybe we should go see the lord Hawklin" suggests the kobold "And find out if he has a task for us?)

"The mission was to 'Explore those ruins and see what they contain in the way of threats to our kingdom, remove those threats, and report back on them.' and I don't think we have completed it yet.  Lord Hawklin will want to know how far we have got and, to be honest, I am foxed as to what we have done and what is still undone.  I think we need to find out what the situation is before hightailing back to the city." he looks across to where Limara is petting someone else's horse "Things are not all they seem, and we need to determine what is what" he adds under his breath

Limara walks over to her dog and pats it on the head affectionately, "good girl" she whispers. She then moves over to check Venomblood who appears to be totally nonplussed about the whole thing. "So we are all agreed that we had moved away from this place and time.. We had done other things since...." she looks at peoples faces whilst her head whirred with ideas that were so outlandish she didn't know whether to open her mouth and continue.

She pauses a moment then continues "We need to urgently find out whether we have been moved back in time.... or been transported in location  Whatever it is its powerful magic ... but by who or what....and why ?" she shrugs..

"I was in the maw of a great mound" suggests Elinor "The world was renewed for me.  Then we fought a never-ending tide of orcs, there was a flying fireballing wizard, but we felled him. Then I think we rescued someone from the orc camp?  And then it is all a blank for me. And did we really coax Rizzit's large chicken down the stairs?"

"Never mind" Elinor shrugs and smiles round the group "We are here now.  Let's try a new exit if we can.  Anything as long as it doesn't find another tentacled plant. Any luck with that portal, Beltain?".  She walks over to where the cleric is muttering at the door frame

"I care not for what has happened, nor for what will happen" says Feng "Feng is here! Feng has his axe! Today is a good day."



As Beltain approaches one of the portals in the Nexus, there is a deep rumbling sound.. The portal appears shut, solid wall blocks the way...Just then, strange magical energies swirl in the Nexus.....

Elinor spins around to face the centre of the Nexus.  "What is this? Are we under attack or is time slipping again?!" She instinctively reaches for her sword

Feng reaches slowly for Laskur's Bane and plants his feet as if claiming this patch of ground "Something happens! he says.

Rizzit nods "This cant be good" he exclaims and tries to determine the nature of the magic being cast

"Not more devilment" says Beltain, his voice tense as he surveys the swirling vortex of power

Neither Rizzit or Beltain cannot ascertain what the magic is....then all goes black!...


----------



## Greyhawk

*On the road again*

When the darkness clears...the party find themselves in a new place... Behind the party stands a very old structure.  It looks like some sort of portal, overgrown with foliage.  South from them the party can see a track.

"This looks like some sort of portal malfunction" says Beltain with a deep sigh "Or maybe the tail end of whatever magic took us back in time.  There is a sign over there to Drellin's Ferry - If there is intelligence behind these strange events then that is where we should head" he smiles across to Limara and then continues "I feel that we are pawns to powerful force that moves us to achieve its aims.  Be they good or ill, I cannot say.  But I vote that we explore onwards for the moment although I hate to let Lord Hawklin down" .  'And to pass up the 6,000 gp he offered us to complete the task' he thinks to himself.

"let's head out then," the kobold suggests "Does anyone have any idea where we are?"

"No bleeding idea at all" hisses Beltain to the kobold "But I would guess that we will soon be up to our necks in trouble.  Someone or something wanted us here and now, but for what purpose, I know not" he finishes with a resigned shrug.

Elinor leads Legend to join Beltain and Rizzit. She puts her foot into the stirrup and swings up into the saddle. "Well, comrades. Shall we kick on and see what awaits us?"

Beltain smiles "Well we have been sent here for a purpose.  We'd better find out what it is!" he agrees and swings into the saddle with one fluid movement

Elinor stills her horse, and listens out for any unexpected sounds from up ahead.  She peers ahead of her to look for any sign of disturbance

"It will profit us little no bide here," admonishes Feng "So lets away - given we no-one knows where we are, any place be as good as another. Let's find this ferry-place and see what occurs."

"I've never been on a ferry so that sounds great" showing some enthusiasm for the new experience. "In fact I do not think I have ever travelled on water before"

Beltain beckons to Limara "Are you coming Princess?" he calls "We ride to meet our destiny!"

Limara pats the shoulder of Venomblood and drags herself reluctantly into the saddle, kicking on she quickly catches the rest up.  She is obviously still sifting through thoughts in her mind she  barely acknowledges the signpost,  She puffs on the remnants of a cigar and stubs it out on the top of the signpost. Her eyes seem to snap back into sharp focus as her priorities shift to the now. She moves from beside Beltain to move into the lead, disappointment showing on her fellow cleric's face.

Limara smiles at Beltain.."So you don't like watching me ride then ?" she teases with a smile, "And anyway I would think that if we are going to be jumped on the road then it will be an ambush. So I would like a fighter at the back to stifle their onslaught"

Beltain's face creases into a frown, then he realises he's is the butt of a joke and he laughs "Always a pleasure to watch you, Princess" he replies still smiling "Just don't get into too much mischief".

Limara giggles.. ".. And if there are to ladies at the front, we may get a cheaper ferry ride too !!  Having said that... Feng's visage is likely to get as good a discount as me" she adds.

"Very true" agrees the cleric, enjoying the banter and glad to stop his mind from dwelling on whatever has happened to them

"I hope the others are ok, it would seem that their destinies' are to be found elsewhere" she pauses " Though who is controlling it i don't know"

"Feng Leads" he adds Gnomically spurring his horse to ride beside Limara "Any wise thief will see Laskur's Bane and Bugger Off! - I expect an uneventful ride followed by a long drink - most river crossings have a tavern of some sort as an alternative to the water".  He gives what he charmingly believes is a winning smile...

Beltain grins back.  "A nice long drink and the answer to some questions such as 'where are we?' would rest just fine with me" he tells the barbarian.


Suddenly those in front catch a glimpse of movment in the tress at the roadside


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Hobgoblin ambush...*

The road crests a small rise and descends into a dusty grove in a large, shallow dell. An abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the trees, stands on one side of the road. Suddenly you glimpse the glint of mail through the brush by the side of the road. Fierce warriors---tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces---are lying wait! Also bounding from concealment in the heavy undergrowth at the top of the tree-lined gully comes a large dog-like creature with a firey bite - a hell-hound. As if the party don't have enough on there hands, along the road from the farmhouse two more hobgoblins and another hound come running - And these ones look even more formidable foes!

 Feng and Elinor engaged the hobgoblins who flanked the party, while Limara attempted to hold back the new adversaries coming along the road. Unfortunately luck was not on her side and she fell in combat to one of the leaders and his hell hound pet. The two fighters despatched the two minions and hurried to the front to engage. Meanwhile a wounded Rizzit and Beltain attempted to thwart their foes with the use of magic, the kobold with Magic Missiles and the cleric with Spiritual weapons. 


Feng managed to fell the twin-bladed Hobgoblin but the cleric, Zarr, called in another squad of six hobgoblins and retreated behind them after he had been brough close to death by Feng, Rizzit and Beltain. However Zarr still had a trick or two and summoned yet another Hell hound, this time in the middle of the party. It bounded to the rear to attack and burn Beltain with its fiery bite. Rizzit used magic missiles to great effect and felled more wounded hobgoblins. Meanwhile Beltain had wounded the hell-hound with his sword and then Elinor rode to the rescue killing the beast with a few well-aimed blows, all under a flurry of arrows from the remaining hobgoblins.

Worried about Limara's worsening condition Beltain rushed over and healed the worst of her wounds, and rising for the dust, Limara draws more healing magic to bring her into fighting form. Meanwhile Feng and Elinor, now joined by Limara, started to mop up the remaining Hobgoblins. A lucky bowshot fells the plucky kobold but he is quickly restored by a spell from Beltain. Then Limara fells one Hobgoblin and Elinor another and the last Hobgoblin, seeing death approaching, fights no more. 

The hobgoblin snarls and looks down on the party. Seeing there is no chance to escape, and the rest of his band slaughtered, he drops his bow to the floor and holds his hands up.. pleased with himself that he hurt the kobold as his last strike. Elinor moves to the Hobgoblin, and binds him quick. "WHERE....ARE....YOU....FROM?" she enunciates. "WHAT...ARE....YOU....DOING.....HERE?..And while we're at it, WHERE ARE WE?" The Hobgoblin laughs. He then talks in a gutteral common "You know not where you are human?" "What I know is that we stand here surrounded by your dead and dying companions" Elinor passes her hand across her forehead, unwittingly smearing spatters of blood across her pale skin. "So, I'll ask again, WHERE ARE YOU FROM AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?" The hobgoblin snarls "You are in hobgoblin country, go back the way you came and you maybe safe... I will say nothing... What am i doing here?... Just guarding the road." "Ha, guarding, you hobgoblins have nothing of value to guard, you are the dross of life. You are nothing and to nothing you will return" exclaims Beltain in disgust as he rushes over and heals Rizzit. The kobolds eyes flicker open. The party begin healing each other. 


"Thank you all for standing over me when I fell " Limara continues "We need to search these bodies to see if they have anything on them of use to us, maybe some info... and we need to get them out of site too incase the is a patrol nearby...they must have a base around here which might hold some answers .. and a map if we are lucky " she adds. 

Suddenly, coming down the road, is a familiar character.. Limara looks around at the footsteps she hears "Hello Nos, thought you weren't coming " She says to the Mage. Elinor grins as she sees a familiar figure come into view. "That looks like someone I know" says Elinor, and she jogs up the road towards him. "Robinson. ROBINSON!" Shouts the famiar voice from the distance. "Where is that Horsie?." Elinor smiles at the wizard "I'm finding it hard to believe that you might have lost a horse......what colour is he this time?." "Elinor? Can that really be you?... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" cries the Pacifistic prestidigitator as he spreads his arms and leaps at Elinor in joy. The mage looks round at the rest of the party. "And Beltain! And Limara! And Rizit! Can it really be my old friends?" says The Wizard Nosnibor joyfully, before noticing a hunking shape in amoungst the cadavors. "Oh. And F-F-Feng too. Oh happy days." Feng grunts by way of reply. The party strip the dead hobgoblins of thier loot, Elinor stands guard over the captured hobgoblin. The Wizard Nosnibor looks around as if he has miss placed something. "Here Pussy Pussy. Has anyone seen my Pussy?" He says innocently. Out of the bushes moves a white cat, it purrs at Nosnibor. "Pussy! Have you been having Poopies? " Says Nosnibor as he picks up his cat. "Who's a good Pussy? Hiding your own Poopies. Good girl." 


Elinor looks around "Right, shall we go to investigate that building? Might hold the hobgoblin camp. Maybe there are clues there" and she rides on towards the farmhouse, dismounts and looks inside with Beltain following. Inside there are bodies...


----------



## Greyhawk

*A Request For Aid*



 The party ride off with the hobgoblin prisioner bound and across the back of one of the horses while Nosnibor rides on the back of Beltain's mount. After a while the road descends into a small town built mostly on the near side of a broad sluggish river. They have arrived at Drellin's Ferry. 

Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead, a couple of long thick ropes cross the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town. A group of armed townsfolk, three in leather and one in mail, stand guard, watching wearily as the party as they ride in. "Halt and state your buisness strangers" one of the guards says. 

 
However as soon as the see the hobgoblin (and Feng and Rizzit) they summon the commander of the guard. "I am Captain Soranna Anitah, leader of the Town Guard. Please state your buisness." says the plain-spoken fighter, who leads the guards. She looks at the hobgoblin prisoner "The only place he will be staying is in a cell" she states flatly. Belatin explains what has happened to them and commends the heroic work of Feng and Rizzit, which seems to satisfy her. Soranna nods "Very well. My men will secure the prisoner. We have indeed had problems with hobgoblins lately." she pauses considering what to do next." 


 "I will get Norro Wiston to come and see you, " she continues after a moment "He is the town speaker and leader of Drellins Ferry. The Old Bridge Inn or the Apple are our guesthouses, please go and check in, I'm sure Norro will be with you shortly." She waves the party on. 

After a while a tall balding man of about 50 enters the Inn, behind him is Captain Soranna. He man gets straight down to business "My name is Norro Wiston, and I am the Town Speaker for Drellin' Ferry, you already know Captain Soranna. We're in a lot of trouble, and I was hoping I could persuade you to help us out. Our town is under attack, Hobgoblin raiders attacked and killed people in the outlying homesteads, and they've been waylaying travelers along the Dawn Way." "We've had some trouble with them before but usually not that bad - this is different" adds Soranna "A large, aggressive tribe has come from Wyrm Bones mountains and I fear may be numerous enough to sack the town" Norro nods "Beyond the immediate threat to our homes, if they make the Dawn Way impassable to the west, we'll be ruined. Not only do we need to repel the raiders from our town, but we've got to keep that road open. Can you help us do it?" "I am sure we can," Rizzit says confidently "I for one offer my magical arts to aid the fair folk of this town." Bet they didn't expect that from a kobold he thinks smugly. 


 
 "Do you have any idea of what drives them into the vicinity?" Elinor asks "We need to understand the background to form an effective strategy." Captain Soranna looks uncertain "We are not sure of their numbers, 100 maybe" Norro nods at Elinor "It's just possible they have seized Vraath Keep, an ruined castle west on the Dawn Way, it supposed be haunted, but hobgoblins may not care". "Elinor is right," agrees Limara "We need a map of the area as we are new to this land... And information on any allies helping them ... " 
"Oooh. Can we help them? Please! Can we? Can we? Can we?" The Wizard Nosnibor excitedly. "I'm sure we'll help you Mister Norro Wiston. I'm sure we will. No dastardly Hobgoblinish menace will be able to stand up to the might ORDER OF INITIATIVE! " adds the aggitated Elf as he stands up suddenly and pulls his dagger from his belt and holds it aloft like a king pulling a sword out of a stone. There is silence as everyone in the bar staires ate the gangley prestidigitator making a  of himself. Someone coughs in the silence. 


 Norro smiles at the wizard Nosnibor "If only everyone was as enthusiastic as you!" He looks at Limara "You are way south of Cormyr, the ShaarLands, Channath Vale to be precise" He signals the barman who passes the party a map of the area. "yes, we believe the hobgoblins have allies. From what we know so far, Foul hounds that breath fire, dragon-men, even manticores!" He takes the map and marks a point on it "That is the location of Vraath's Keep" 
He pauses "If you are going to go to the Witchwood, I'd suggest you use the witch trail, a trail that leads north through the woods from Drellin's Ferry. I would also advise you to seek out Jor, you can't find anyone who knows the woods better." the speaker's finger moves over the map as he talks. "His cabin is out of the way, but it could be worth the walk. Take the ferry over the Talar, then go north to the woods, you will see the trail. Go left at the first big crossing; Jorr's cabin is about seven miles in. As to the question of a reward, we can offer 500gp if you rid us of these hobgoblins." he concludes.


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Witchwood*

The group are of one mind to accept the challenge, and the reward offered by the town speaker. They question the townsfolk to gain more information but it seems that Jor is the one that knows the Wichwood better than any other. After a good nights rest they start early on the following day and head down to the ferry after which the town is named. 


 Two enormously thick ropes span the Talar here, affixed to a huge wooden capstan. A pair of draft horses harnessed to the capstan turns the device, drawing the ropes, too which a large flat-bottomed barge---the Ferry---is secured. Another capstan and team on the far bank works a second ferryboat if needed. When drawn by two horses, the ferry crosses the Talar at a rate of 10ft per round, taking about 6 minutes to make the crossing. The ferry is 70 feet long and 50ft wide. A stable by the riverbank houses the draft horses, and nearby worksheds hold spare ropes and various other materials for keeping capstan, barges, and hawsers in good repair. The ferry is operated by Drathgar, a great-grandnephew of old Drellin himself. He employs about two dozen horse-handlers, carpenters, and porters to run and maintain the ferry. It costs 1sp to cross on foot, or 3sp with a mount. By long standing tradition, Drathgar doesn't charge townsfolk for the first two crossings they make in a single day. 


 The party proceeded from the ferry, heading into the depths of the Wichwood using an old trail. Their eyes scanned the undergrowth on either side of the path, wary of another hobgoblin ambush. At last they came to the first major river-crossing and went to turn to the West but out of the pathside trees lurched a mound of vegitation that seemed alive and hostile. The party prepared themselves to fight off this new menace. Acting swiftly, they attacked the vile creature to ensure that it would menace travellers no more and quickly the hostile mound of rotting vegitation was badly wounded. Although badly wounded the mound of animated vegitaion was not finished, it whipped it tendrals around the hapless Feng and began to constrict, bringing him close to death in just a few moments. The Wizard Nosnibor looks on at the struggling Half Orc and wonders at the irony of the fervent Carnivor being eaten by a huge Vegetable. He thinks however that this is not the right time to mention it. 
Swift action would be required from the others in the party if a disaster was to be averted. A set of magic missiles straked out from the fingers of the kobold bringing the strange creature to near death and this was followed by a hit from the spiritual weapon of Beltain which finished it off. A bevery of cure spells from Limara and Beltain brought the barbarian back into fighting form and the party were ready to continue their journey to woodsman Jor's hut. Before long a hut came into view but before it, standing guard were 3 fierce looking dogs.


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Witchwood*

The trail leads past a small cabin in a deep forest glade. A little smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney. Outside the hut, pelts are stretched on circular stands. North, the river can be seen. 
"Well, it looks peaceful enough"; murmurs Elinor. "Let's see if Jor is in" and rides towards the hut, halt, and call out "Hello, we come from Drellin's Ferry and are seeking Jor" 

 As Elinor approaches, 3 dogs run out from under the porch, barking and snarling. Limara moves forward to stand alongside Elinor " Arr.. boxers, I like boxers... not attached to my leg mind" she comments as the dogs appear. 
"Ah, lunch" thinks Feng "Call off the dogs, or I will eat them!" he calls and grins. 
The cabin's door opens, a bearded man steps out. He has a seamed, leathery look to his face and arms, and a big carved knife sits in a sheath strapped to one thigh. "Dont get many visitors out here" he rasps. "Who are you and what d'ya want with me?". He turns and shouts at his dogs "BACK!" 
"We have been sent by Norro of Drellins Ferry to investigate the rash of hobgoblins that is plaguing the region." Elinor tells the recluse "Norro and Soranna told us that you may be able to offer us help and information. Do you have any idea what's bringing them to this region?" continues the paladin "Is something forcing them from their normal environment, or do you think they are on some sort of mission?" 
"No idea..all I know is I HATE em!" growls the woodsman. 
"Well can you point us to where any have been spotted sir?" breaks in Rizzit. Jorr nods "They live up yonder in the Wyrmbones, but it seems like we got a big war party in the forest. Maybe they come down the old forest road, or might be they came by the Skull Gorge. My money's on the Skull Gorge." 
"You say it seems to be a big war party" Limara tells "Jor how many is that roughly.. 10.. 20..50..500 ?? " she pauses " I have a few questions Jor, how long ago was this, just hobgoblins or were there others, are they all on foot, did you see them or are you basing this on tracking ? " She pauses and flashes a brilliant smile at the loner.." Pardon my manners, my name is Limara. I don't mean to bombard you with questions but any information you can give will help us eliminate them quicker. We only have this map, you must know every tree in here... " 
"Hello Mister Jorr. I am the Wizard Nosnibor and this is my Pony Robinson and my pussy Pussy. As much as your misanthropic attitude towards your Hobgoblinoid neighbours does you credit and seems in keeping with your stereotypical 'wildman of the woods' persona perhaps for the good of the community you could facilitate us with more information about the demography, Geography and Lexicography of their place within the local area. Perhaps they have had an effect upon the local ecology?" says Nosnibor before the woodsman has a chance to responding to Limara's questions." he gulps in a lungfull of air and continues "The more information you can give us there more easily my companions... " Glancing roughly in Fengs direction. "... can facilitate their transition to the next plane of existence." 
"You folk sure do speak funny" says Jor looking confused and looks quizzically at The Wizard Nosnibor, then back to Limara "I tracked a group of 20 a day ago, they were North West of here. Looked like they were heading for The Dawn way, to prey on merchants I bet!" 
"Thank you Jorr, that is the kind of lead we were looking for." says Limara politely "That one sentence has saved us days of searching. Now I know what we are likely to face I can start to form a strategy to battle this foe.." she glances at the map " this footpath, it leads west to the dawn way? Would this route intercept them?" Limara asks the hunter "Now is the time to plan their downfall" she turns to her companions "Twenty is a sizeable raiding group. It probably has two or three big thuggish bosses and maybe a shaman too, what are your thoughts my friends .. How should we approach this ? ..Do we follow their tracks.. We could try to intercept them.. Maybe we should return to inform Norro and then ride out to meet them.. or perhaps we can find a place to ambush them.." She turns back to Jorr "by the way, were they all on foot ?" 
The Wizard Nosnibor looks at Limara with surprise. "Oh that will be a super change. Let's plan something. Oh do let's!" 


 The party travelled owards and soon reached the main Dawn Way. After a while the road narrowed where a wide expanse of dark water has flooded the woodland in this low valley. Trees still portrude from the calm, dark waters here and there, but many large reaches seem to be little more than open pools of algae-choked water. The tril of frogs and the whine of insects fills the air. The forest road leads right down to the edge of the flooded section, up to a rickety-looking causeway made of thick planks of wood lashed together with mossy roap. The wooden causeway runs for several hundred feat through the boggy patch, only a foot or so above the water. 
Up ahead you can make out the wreckage of a wagon, lying on its side and half sunk in the flooded forest, about 30 feet from the causeway. Elinor went ahead cautiously, leading her horse and testing the strength of the planking. But the danger came from another quarter. A huge Hydra reared up from the mud and swiftly moved forward to attack the hapless paladin. Swiftly Elinor backed off to prepare her attack while Feng charged to face the beast. The clerics cast magical protections and conjured spiritual weapons which caused wounds to open up on the monster. Meanwhile The Wizard tried (fruitlessly) to strike the creatures with his crossbow bolts, while Rizzit hit it again and again with magical bolts. Then, without apparently and conscious effort, Feng swung into action, two well-placed blows from his great axe and the giant hydra lay spasming in the swap mud. 

*Once again the party had trumphed. *


----------



## Greyhawk

*Battle for the Keep*

The party bind their wounds and move onwards along the Dawn Way carefully checking for more signs of hobgoblins. At last the keep comes into sight and they resolve to move forward, without being spotted to scout out the ancient structure. Feng seems reluctant to enter the building and elects to stay, guarding the horses while the others proceed. 
Looming out of the shadowy woods ahead is a haunting sight-a ruined keep. The old castle sits on a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpses of a broken tower between the trees. A moss covered stone at the side of the road marks a footpath that looks like it leads up to the keep. The old keep is in very poor repair. The gatehouse is partially collapsed. as is a section of the wall to the south. A small wooden building sits next to the remains of a long abandoned garden in front of the structure. Elinor moves silently forward and peers inside the shed - it appears to be empty. The walls surrounding the keep are about fifteen feet high, with a two-story tower looking in the southwest corner of the courtyard within. Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of the two watchtowers. 


 Meanwhile the others, led by an invisible Limara, move to check out the main castle buildings. This courtyard of hard-packed earth has a eerie air of desolation. Jagged boulders embedded in the ground seem to have been dropped here, or thrown from a great distance; many of the walls bear large dents and cracks where these boulders might have once struck. Two massive skeletons lie at opposite ends of the courtyard, one propped up by the watchtower and the other sprawled at the far end by a building that could be a stable. To the south, where a section of the keep's outer wall has collapsed. a third giant skeleton lies partially buried in the rubble. 
Limara, having taken a potion of invisibility, bravely moved across the court and peered through the gap in the Western wall. Inside the room she saw four Hobgoblins, a minataur, and also wargs. There were door in the North wall and in the Southwest corner of the room. Quickly she hurried back to tell the others but in her haste she made a slight noise and one of the hobgoblins made atour of the castle courtyard looking to intruders. 
 

The group gathered in the woods to the side of the keep and Limara expounded her plan.   The two fighters would hold the door to the room containing the four hobgoblins and the minataur while the others would despatch the wargs and their riders who were resting in the stables.   When the second group had killed the enemies in the stable they would return and assist the fighters, healing and casting spells as necessary.   Although there was no discent, Rizzit, misunderstanding what was needed, hurried towards the main room, rather than the stable block...   


 The accident prone kobold stumbled making a slight sound which woke one of the hobgoblins in the dorm. "INTRUDERS!" the beast yelled, wakening its fellows and the party was discovered. Immediately Elinor rushed to the stables, slamming open the doors and heading towards the Worg stalls to attack the fiendish mounts. She was followed by Limara who took on the goblin riders, dealing the one closest a fearsome blow. Meanwhile in the courtyard The Wizard Nosnibor and Beltain's plans to join the others were thwarted by the appearance of the huge Minotaur who moved into the centre of the court, squaring off against Feng, and bellowing. In the South the first hobgoblin had rushed at Rizzit and given him a hefty whack, which the kobold returned in the form of a shower of magic missiles. 
Back in the north Beltain and Nosnibor managed to join the others in the stables as a giant beetle, summoned by the wizard, distracted the minotaur's attention. A spiritual weapon, conjured by Beltain, drew first blood on the Minotaur goading it into an attack, it bellowed and charged. Feng was ready and swung his great axe at the creature wounding it, but was pierced by its horn before he could move aside. In the stables Elinsor sword bit deeply into the flank of a worg, but Limara's swing missed the wounded goblin allowing it to gash the priestess. Seeing his danger Rizzit casts a Shield of energy in front of him causing another hobgobin, that has followed its companion from the dorm, to miss him. 


 Then another challenge presents itself to the party. Suddenly, something appears..perched on the roof - A monster in every sense of the word. It has the head of a vaguely humanoid beast, the body of a lion, and the wings of a dragon. The creature's back is set with curved barbs, and its long tail ends in a cluster of deadly spikes. It watches the battle from its vantage point. 
Limara chose this moment to pause in her fight and to give an inspiring speach to her comrades, urging them to carry the battle to the enemy. It must have worked for in the next round Elinor smashed the Worg facing her to the ground, Rizzit burnt the Hobgoblin approaching him to a crisp and after a solid hit by Beltain plus an acid spray from Nosni's beetle, Feng felled Minotaur with a truely awesome blow. Two hobgoblins stand in the court to the North while in the stables a Worg and two Goblins remain but high on a turret the Manticor has now turned it eyes onto Rizzit. 
A wounded Rizzit is not prepared to face the Manticor without assistance and heads inside the Hobgoblin dorm, rushing towards the door in the North wall. Seeing a very heavily wounded hobgoblin about to enter the tower he calls "You stay your end and I'll stay mine and everything will be fine" 


 Unfortunately the Hobgoblin ignores the warning and rushes forward but misses the kobold, however from the door of the tower comes another figure, a Bugbear! The bugbear intones an incantation and a lightning bolt that blasts the kobold who flees with great haste to rejoin the others, massively wounded. Meanwhile the two females continue to fight the Worg and its rider, sadly without felling either. In the courtyard while Feng engages a hobgoblin, missing it and in turn being missed by a fuselage of barbs from the Manticor. Belatin manages to hit the beast with the Spiritual weapon and also calls forth a Hippogryph to fight on his behalf.
Limara strikes true with her sword 'Justice' and after downing her foe she speeds into the courtyard to assist Feng. Meanwhile Nosnibor, Beltain, Rizzit and the summoned Hippogryph all strike true against the Manticor wounding it heavily although its retaliation against the Hippogryph almost kills the poor creature.
Within the stables Elinor finally kills the last Worg and joins the others at the stable doors. "Looks like we are gaining the upper hand" shouts Elinor from the doorway as she surveys the aerial battle and the scattered corpses outside, "What say we all make a dash across the courtyard while the flying beast is distracted? Then we can polish off whoever is left over there." Nosnibor pauses for thought then responds to the Paladin "I agree, this seems to be a turning point. Our valor has over balanced our foes and the tide appears to have turned. However surely we should finish dealing with the flying menace, it would not be good to leave it to assault us unawares." 

Limara sprints to the dorm door and fells the Hobgoblin guarding it with a single blow. However things do not go to plan for when Feng moves into the dorm he is hit by a second lighning bolt from Wyrmlord Koth, who then exits through a doorway to the North. To add to his woes, his rage subsides and he feels very tired. He is joined by Limara (who cures many of his wounds) and Elinor and together they ready them selves to follow the Wyrmlord. In the courtyard The Wizard scores another hit with his bow, but Beltain and Rizzit both miss the Manticor. Despite another wound from the summoned hippogryph, the Manticor survives and is able to kill its winged attacker and move East out of the keep, much to Rizzits disappointment. Beltain and Nosnibor rush inside to help their comrades while Rizzit moves to the door to the Manticor tower, he pauses - should he open it?
Meanwhile back in the dorm the wyrmlord reteats into his war room, closely pursued by Elinor, Feng and Limara. Undismayed the Wyrmlord ignores Feng, who is already suffering from fatigue, and casts a spell to enfeeble Elinor. The party's two main fighters are not fighting at full strength, Koth gives and evil smile and draws out a wand. 


 
At this stage the party think that it is over but they are in for a disappointment, for round after round Elinor and Fengs blows fail to connect while the Wymlord discharges his wand at the paladin, severely wounding her. The Wizard and Sorcerer meanwhile leave things to the fighters and wander off to search and loot. At last a lucky blow by Beltain finally floors the Wyrmlord Koth and the party can relax! On the table they find a map, annotated and it is clear that the attacks on the road are part of a plan...


----------



## Greyhawk

*Chapter 7 - The Hobgoblin Plan*

*Chapter 7 - The Hobgoblin Plan*

After the battle the party meet in the Wymlord's War Room to examine the map and to decide what to do next. Elinor examines the map that is nailed to the table, "This looks like it might help us work out where these evil creatures are coming from. And where we should go next" Leaning over the map, Elinor starts to mutter to herself..."So we are Koth's hideout in the forest keep. To the northwest is a bridge across a gorge- maybe a good place to halt the advance of a large fighting force - and beyond that there is a possible site for such a force to muster..." Elinor moves her attention to the right hand side of the map "...and here is a proposed time line for attack. But which day are we on now? Should we send word to the towns folk at risk? Or must we stand firm and attempt to rebuff the foe and turn them back form here?" 


 Limara turns to the Wrymlord and brings him back to consciousness with a spell. "How many of the raiding party are still on patrol ?.. " she asks the crippled foe, and slaps the bugbear around the face, just hard enough to hurt but not injure. "Say goodbye to your loved-ones human...their time is short" snarls the Bugbear and laughs, his blood and spittle spraying the room "FOOLS....your blood shall stain the land" "I think its going to take a bit of questioning and magic to loosen your tongue..." the cleric concedes "It looks like a nice long stay in the cells for you.." and fits handcuffs and a gag on the monster. She turns her attention to the papers but they are in a language that she cannot understand. Meanwhile the others have collected the weapons and armour from the fallen monsters (See treasure) and discuss what they should do next. The concensus is that they should return and warn the townfolk, get some rest and then probably head North to ambush the Hobgoblins raiders. 
A quick snack of pancakes, prepared by Nosnibor, and the party set off to the town. The journey passes uneventfully and on arrival Limara and Elinor seek out Soranna the guard captain to brief her on the situation and pass over charge to the Wrymlord captive. They also ask if there is anyone in Drellins Ferry that can interpret the captured documents. 
Limara attempts to read the documents using her read magic spell she fails to understand them but discovers that the scroll is Mount. She does detect magic on the elixir, but she cannot determine what it is. Captain Soranna takes the prisoner Wyrmlord Koth, the documents and map to Norro Wiston, the town speaker. The party rest up for the rest of the day and then retire to bed. They are to meet with Norro in the morning 


 Norro Wiston spreads the map out on the table, this was a vital find..it tells us much he muses. A large group of hobgoblins, calling themselves "The Red Hand" is massing to the north at a location called Cinder Hill. Numerous spies have been scouting the region, and they"ve determined that Drellin's Ferry should be easy to take. The number and strength of the hobgoblin forces at Cinder Hill are not indicated on the map, but they do hint that the force (The Horde) is large enough that the invaders dont anticipate any major resistance once they march on Drellin's Ferry. Another important piece of information we can learn from this map is the fact the Red Hand has identified a bottleneck in the horde's approach to Drellin's Ferry. With troops massed near Cinder Hill, the easiest route down from the mountains to Drellin's Ferry is by way of an old bridge that spans Skull Gorge. The Red Hand has realised this potential problem, and the map indicates that a plan exists to place a fair amount of guards there to make sure that the bridge stays out of enemy hands. If the Skull Gorge bridge is taken out of the equation, the Red Hand forces would be much delayed in their imminent assault on Drellin's Ferry. 

"Sorrana & I have talked to Koth." he tells the party "One of those elixirs you found proved useful, Elixir of truth no less! What he told us was alarming. 
_The Red Hand Horde includes several thousand goblinoid warriors, under the command of fanatical priests of Tiamat. Four commanders, or Wyrmlords, lead the Red Hand; 

<LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: square">Koth, <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: square">a goblin ranger named Saarvith, <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: square">a hobgoblin bard named Ulwai Stormcaller, 
and a hobgoblin Talon of Tiamat named Hravek Kharn.
Koth knows that Saarvith has been sent to the ruined city of Lhesper on a special mission, and that Wyrmlord Kharn commands the horde itself, but he isnt sure where Ulwai is or what she is up to. 
The High Wyrmlord who rules over them all is a fearsome draconic humanoid named *Azarr Kul*, a powerful cleric of Tiamat. Azarr Kul dwells in a massive temple in the heart of the mountains, but Koth does not know the exact location. Several dragons serve Azarr Kul as advisors and subcommanders. Koth himself has had contact with only one of them, a green dragon named Ozyrrandion."_ 
Norro Wiston pauses and looks around "Drellin's Ferry is where the initial assault will fall on Channath Vale. Koth intended to lead the attack personally. In his absence, he suspects Ozyrrandion or some other chieftan or champion will lead the attack. Simply taking Koth out of the picture won"t save Drellin's Ferry." 
Limara thinks quietly to herself, pondering the information. "You say 'If the bridge is taken out of the equation' Norro... The only ways to do that are to occupy it or destroy it." she looks at Norro and raises a beautiful eyebrow in query. "I doubt we have the manpower to occupy the bridge for any serious amount of time, especially against a large number..." she pauses " How wide is this large stone bridge? and how sturdy?... I have some engineering knowledge, maybe there's a weakness we can exploit" 
"Even with the new arcane spells from Rizzit and Nosni we cannot hold the bridge against such a host Princess" replies Beltain, turning to Limara "Sadly, I see no other option; it must be destroyed to give these people time to flee to a place of safety, if such can be found. I am wondering if that spell which turns Rock into Mud might aid in such a task..."


----------



## Greyhawk

*Chapter 8 - To Skull Gorge*





 Rested and re-equipt party set out again hoping that they will reach the bridge over Skull Gorge before the Hobgobins horde. Crossing the ferry they mount up and head North along the Dawn Way towards the gorge by way of Jorr's cabin. Feng has been asked by the townfolk to remain behind and to help training the local militia. Reluctantly he agrees and waves the rest of the party off. 
Before too long the party are in trouble again as a huge Dire-Boar emerges from the roadside thicket and attacks. Quickly Nosibor unleashes a spell that he able to convert into a ball of super-heated fire, a Nosniball! The Boar dodges but doesn't escape the full force of a spiritual weapon from Beltain. Limara, Elinor and finally Beltain move to suround the beast which confuses it and it fails its attack and falls to the ground. Solid hits from all the three fell the hog despite its ability to continue fighting even when below 0 hit points. 
After the combat with the boar the party soon arrive at Jorr's cabin and warn him of the impending attack by the horde convincing him to leave his cabin and goto Drellin's Ferry. As he begins to pack up he tells them "Dont think there is anyone else to warn in the witchwood cept me, the Twisttusks left some while ago i think. They were a group of forest giants..lived north west of here. They were not aggressive, at least, not to normal folk. Just follow the big road, then use the track that goes west..thats were they lived, about 30 years ago!" 


 Beltain asks the old forester if it was the giants that attacked Vraath Keep. "Ill tell ye as best i can" he responds "A ambitious young man named Amery Vraath had inherited control of the keep. Amery laid claim to the entire Witchwood and sought to rid his new domain of its evil reputation. Firstly he targeted the Twisttusks. They mostly kept themselves to themselves but raided merchants on the Dawn Way from time to time. The brash young lord gathered together a impressive group of mercenaries and adventurers, and early one summer day led his force against the Twisttusks. The battle was furious, but in the end Amery's men won the day and forced the Twisttusks to flee into the mountains. The soldiers burned the giants steading to the ground and returned to Vraath victorious. 
Yet their victory was short lived. One week later, the surviving Twisttusks returned and attacked Vraath Keep during a tremendous thunderstorm. The giants bombarded the Keep all night long with hurled boulders and massive poisoned arrows. When the sun rose, four of the Twisttusks lay dead amid the ruined keep, but none of the keep's soldiers or residents remained. Those who had survived the battle were taken away to be eaten by the giants in their own victory feast---all except for Amery Vraath. The young lordling retreated into the vault below his keep after he was shot by the forest giants poisoned arrow, hoping to elude death, only to perish slowly of his poisoned wound."</B></I> 
"We have indeed seen the keep you speak of oh Jorr." says Nosnibor "It is trully desolate and the giant skelingtons lay where they fell to this very day. We discovered no underground vault with a fallen hero however. Do you know which part of the keep this cellar would have been in?" "Maybe we should go look for this vault under the ruins?" suggests Rizzit, eager for more loot. 
"Jorr, one more question, before you go." asks Elinor "Do you think the Twisttusks would be likely aligned with goblins, or do you think we could persuade them to fight against the invaders? " 


 "I'm sure there are more in the mountains..." says the old man "I cant see em liking gobbies!...who likes gobbies?" 
The party leave Jorr, travel back to The Dawn Way and continue North. After a while they come to he Causeway, then the turning to VRaath Keep but they press onwards 
The forest grows more ominous as the Dawn Way winds deeper into the woods. After an hour or so the party come to a spot where a wide track leads away from the road, heading west. A large effigy of some kind stands here, a 15ft tall humanaoid shape made from a sagging, moss-covered frame. The thing looks almost like a crude giant-sized skeleton. Birds nest in the massive barrel that served the effigy as a head.


----------



## Greyhawk

*The Battle at Skull Gorge*

Limara suggested that this head was a boundary marker for the giant's domain and the party passed onward, ignoring the sidetrail. 

But very soon there way was barred by a group of five goblins mounted on worgs. Clearly the goblins were determined that the party would go no further. The fight was short but furious, the goblins charged in on their worgs attempting to trip the horses and deposit party members on the narrow track. This was not to be! The Paladin and both clerics blocked the road so that the two magic wielders were protected as they fired spells on the enemy. Then with practised strokes they swung their blades cutting into the enemy ranks until soon none stood against them. Healing spells were called and the party soon stood renewed to journey on to meet their destiny at Skull Gorge. 



 
The party make good time after the encounter with the Worgs and continue North along the Dawn Way. Finally the forest peters out. Ahead is a stretch of barren ground ending in a gorge. The gorge drops away precipitously to a fast rushing stream far below. The ancient Dawn Way crosses the cleft on a bridge of stone. Anchored at both ends to large stone towers with pentagonal roofs, the bridge seems sturdy despite its obvious age. It is clearly, the only easy way to cross, since the gorge continues as far as the eye can see to the east and west. The four stone towers that anchor the bridge are each forty feet high. A narrow wooden stairway winds around each leading up to an open-air watchpost at the top. 



 
A small encampment of a half dozen tents clusters near the northern side of the bridge. Curls of smoke from the campfires attest to some sort of activity. A single humanoid figure stands at the watchpost on the top of each of the four watchtowers, longbow in hand. A powerfully built hound with glowing red eyes and short ruddy fur sits watchfully near either end of the bridge. Yet the most impressive creature present is certainly the sleek and menacing green dragon that perches on the roof of the northwestern watchtower on the far side of the gorge. Its bright yellow eyes are fixed on the bridge. 

It is clear that this will be no easy encounter and that a plan will be needed to defeat the enemy. Limara and the others discussed the situation and decided that the best solution was to move in quickly and take out the guards on the Southern tower. It was likely that the dragon would be alerted and the spells casters and clerics would have to focus on its destruction while Elinor held the bridge against the inevitable attack. 
The paladin and clerics crept forward but the keen hearing of the hell-hound detected their approach and its howl alerted the other guards. Elinor moved forward and struck the hell-hound wounding it gravely but the clerical Spiritual weapons flailed ineffectually at the hobgoblin guards. 

Then the dragon flew in severely injuring Beltain and Nosnibor with its acid breath. The two summoned Hippogriffs attacked it in response wounding the huge creature. Belatin retreated and used a protective scroll while Nosnibor and Rizzit conjured magic missiles that slammed into the creature. Back on the bridge Limara sucessfully 'Fear'ed the Hell-Hound but Elinors sword (and mount) felled the creature before it could flee. The dragon was undaunted and again struck sucessfully at Beltain, bringing the cleric close to death, before fleeing North. With the dragon hiding behind the North western tower the party started to battle the hobgoblins only to find that as soon as their foes were wounded they stepped back and healed themselves with potions. 

But suddenly, out of nowhere, the dragon reappeared blasting The Wizard Nosnibor and Belatin. The wizard fell but Beltain was able to bring him back from the brink of death with a quickly cast spell. Elinor wheeled her charger and arming herself with a special dragon-slaying sword, closed the distance to the beast and dealing it a mighty blow. Nosni and Rizzit zapped it with magic and the dragon fell to rise no more.

Meanwhile Limara was holding the Northern end of the bridge against a host of hobgoblins. Beltain's joy at the demise of the dragon was brief and Limara's plight he rushed to her side, his face pale with worry. But help was at hand and the two magic-users responded quickly, Nosnibor with a swarm of spiders that injured and nauseated the attacking goblins and this was swiftly followed by a fireball from Rizzit that felled all but one of the attackers. Limara stepped forward and with a skilful thrust of her sword despatched the Sergeant.

This left just three remaining hobgoblins in the towers to deal with. Magic missiles from The Wizard Nosnibor killed the one in the Southern tower and Elinor sprinted with Beltain following closely for the North western tower while Limara raced for the North-Eastern. Skilful bowshots wounded the two clerics as they sped up the stairs but soon it was a close-quarters battle. It was soon over with one hobgoblin dead and the other in chains. The party cured wounds and inspected the bridge. It appeared far to well built to be destroyed by brute force but an inspection by Limara discovered a weak point that, if further weakened by use of the the Shape Stone spell, would send the mighty bridge tumbling into the chasm.


----------



## Greyhawk

*To the Keep then back to town*




 The party settled down to rest and relearn their spells and Limara was indeed able to destroy the bridge by the use of the shapestone spells on the weakened portion of the structure. The bridge crashed into the gorge with the sound echoing from the hills and causing brds to fly up in panic from the trees. Satisfied that the horde would be significantly delayed by their action the group settled down to sleep for the night. At dawn the rested party gathered the loot together and prepared to set off back to the town but before they could do so Jorr emerged from the trees. He offered to show the comrades a secret way that would allow them to spy upon the horde.
Needless to say they were suspicious, distrusting Jorr's motives and suspecting an ambush. They almost sent him packing but a Zone of Truth spell established that the woodsman was really trying to help. Agreeing to meet Jorr again at his cabin the party set off quickly to inform the town of their success. After this they planned to carry out a scouting mission on the horde and its progress. As they passed the huge stone head at the roadside Elinor quizzed Jorr about the giants, but he said that he knew no more than what he had already told them. 


 They pressed on along the road eager to be at the town by nightfall but at the junction to the keep Jorr was insistent that he was going to do some gobbo bashing. They approached cautiously under the cover of an invisibility spell that covered everyone, but an inadertant stumble and pebble throw to silence the single, visible defender started a fight. Soon they were pressed on all sides by hobgoblins, worgs and hell-hounds. 

Rizzit headed off on his own and quickly despatched the hobgoblin that confronted him. The silence spell meant that the clerics and paladin had to rely on their swords and, with a little help from Nosni's rolling fireball, their enemies started to fall. There were no nasty surprises in this battle and soon the last hobgoblin surrendered, the party healed up and collected the weapons and equipment of their fallen enemies. 


 Then Nosni, who had been searching the buildings, gave a shout - he had found a trapdoor concealed in the floor of the tower! Soon The Wizard, Elinor, Jorr and Rizzit were down in an underground chamber, with the long-dead skeleton of the keep's former master. A Detect Magic revealed that the skeleton had a magic sword and gloves and that one of the three wall niches contained magic too. Unfortunately the niches were secured by iron gates and Jorr was only able to open one of these with his thiefish skills, it looked as if brute force would be needed... Inside the iron coffer in the opened niche was a dragon skull, two-dozen giant teeth on a thick string, +1 Mithril chain shirt, A staff (detects magical), and a Huge (to big to fit any of the party) +1 spiked gauntlet. Embossed on the back of the gauntlet is a distinctive symbol that looks something like a frowning tusked mouth.

Very pleased with their finds, the party set off back to Drellins Ford and surprisingly arrived there without further incident!


----------

